# MTB´ler aus Osterode hier ???



## hioschi (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Osteroder.

Wollte nur mal fragen welche Strecken ihr so fahrt und welche richtig geil sind.
Wollte im Oktober mal den Günther Schmidt Trail fahren habe ihn aber nicht gefunden, kann mir einer sagen ob es den überhaupt noch gibt?Oder welche guten Touren es sonst noch gibt von Herzberg oder Osterode aus.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Harzer Limbo (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi Hioschi,

Günther-Schmidt-Trail ist wohl ne Erfindung von irgendeinem "Pfadfinder", der versucht hat, seine Strecke niederzuschreiben. Ich kann mich erinnern, das dieser Name mal in irgendeiner Bike-Zeitung aufgetaucht ist. Nur leider wirst du den Namen an keinem Schild im Harz finden. Er geht über verschiedene Wanderwege- bzw. Forstwege von Sieber bis kurz unterhalb der Hanskühnenburg und ist nix besonderes. Speziell in der Gegend gibt es viel geilere Trails.

Ich fahre öfter verschiedene Wege mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil von Osterode aus, meißt mit der HKB als Zwischenstation.

Wenn du magst, können wir ja im neuen Jahr mal die eine oder andere Tour zusammen in Angriff nehmen.

Wie stehts eigentlich um die anderen Recken aus unserer Gegend? Hab lang nix von euch gehört!!

Gruß und guten Rutsch (aber nicht mit dem Bike;-))

Limbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Harzer Limbo.

Da ich den Fahrradshop in Herzberg besitze kann ich nur am WE Biken. Fahre sonst immer mit dem RR von Osterode nach Herzberg.Habe im Laden und in Osterode ein paar Leute die bestimmt mitfahren würden,wir sind aber alle nicht gerade die kilometerfresser.Fahre ca.1500-2000 Kilometer im Jahr und die anderen eher noch weniger.Aber wenn das für dich in Ordnung gehen würde dann könnte man sich ja mal kurz schliessen und eine Tour fahren.Wieviel fährst du denn im Jahr?

Gruß hioschi


----------



## Harzer Limbo (5. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre zeitbedingt leider auch net viel mehr. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es in Herzberg nen Bikeshop gibt. Vielleicht komm ich euch die Tage mal besuchen. Wie schauts mit euren Öffnungszeiten aus?

Gruss
Limbo


----------



## hioschi (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo Limbo!!!

Leider ist der Shop bis anfang Februar geschlossen.Hatte einen Meniskusabris und Knorpelschaden im rechten Knie ,aber wenn ich den Laden wieder auf hab sende ich dir eine PM. Dann kannst du mich im Laden ja mal besuchen.
Aber was für Touren fährst du so??? Wollen jetzt ab dem Frühjahr einen Biketreff in Herzberg vom Laden aus machen. Wäre immer Samstags ab Mittag nach Ladenschluss.Fahren meistens HK oder Knollen, wollen aber dieses Jahr mal eine Brockentour machen. Mal sehen wie die Trainingsstände der anderen Mitfahrern dann ist. 

Gruß hioschi


----------



## Harzer Limbo (7. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre auch öfter HKB und Knollen sowie Brocken und Wolfswarte usw. An eurem Samstagstreff werd ich bestimmt auch mal teilnehmen.

Gruß
Limbo


----------



## Spitti (13. Januar 2007)

Na hallo,

da werd ich mich natürlich auch anschließen  

Wir könnten ja mal wieder ne HKB-tour fahren...wie wär es denn mit nächstes Wochenende?

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Spitti.

Leider kann ich noch nicht,da ich im November erst am Knie Operiert wurde und das noch nicht ganz so hinhaut. Aber ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann mal in Herzberg beim Biketreff.Ich denke der wird ende März anfang April starten,da ich die anderen noch nicht wieder gesehen hab.Wenn ich genaueres weis dann schreib ich euch das nochmal.
Wieviel fährst du ca.im Jahr?Nicht das wir dir zu lahm sind. 

Gruß hioschi


----------



## hioschi (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo Osteroder und Herzberger.

Was führ strecken könnt ihr empfehlen von Herzberg aus?

Würde mich interessieren,da wir einen Biketreff von Herzberg aus startenwollen und dafür ein paar Tourenvorschläge gebrauchen könnten. 

Danke für eure Tipps  


hioschi
Schmitti´s BikeShop


----------



## Fatal Error (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

als EX-und-bald-wieder-Wulftener wollte ich auch mal mein Interesse an gemeinsamen traillastigen Harztouren bekunden.

Wir sind vor etlichen Jahren als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ins hessische Exil gegangen, kommen aber jetzt wieder, da es daheim ja doch am schönsten ist.

Bis Ende März wohnen wir noch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, aber ab dann wieder in der gelobten Heimat...wenn Ihr also noch Mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt wäre ich dabei.

Bis dann
alex


----------



## hioschi (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Alex.

Freuen uns auf dich.  Wollen immer Samstags ab 13.30 oder 14.00 Uhr in Herzberg starten.Datum des startes muss ich noch mal abklären.Werde ich aber im Forum bekannt geben. Sind alles keine Profis, aber wir werden schon unseren Spass haben.Was für Touren bist du früher immer gefahren?
Also ich bin meistens HK oder Knollen gefahren.Man könnte über die HK zum Knollen und wieder Herzberg fahren. Sind ca.40 Km.Müssten mal sehen welche Touren man noch fahren könnte.

Gruß hioschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Hioschi,

wir sind früher oft um den Knollen herum unterwegs gewesen und in jüngerer Vergangenheit oft in Torfhaus usw., auch einzelne Harzarenatouren waren dabei.
Ich denke das wird von der gruppe her auf jeden Fall passen, da ich auch nicht so der Gipfelstürmer bin ;-)

Die letzten beiden Jahre haben wir an einem langen Wochenenden diese Trails hier abgeritten:





Gruss und bis bald im schönen Harz........der taunus hier war leider kein Ersatz 
Alex


----------



## Spitti (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ist denn jetzt am Wochenende wer von euch im HArz unterwegs? 

Wollte Samstag vielleicht mal zur HKB fahren.

Limbo???


Gruß
Spitti


----------



## Harzer Limbo (2. Februar 2007)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht. Wollen wir vielleicht Samstag, den 10.02. festhalten? Bin aber seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr gefahren, könnte etwas langsam werden  
Cheers
Limbo


----------



## Spitti (6. Februar 2007)

Harzer Limbo schrieb:


> Wollen wir vielleicht Samstag, den 10.02. festhalten?
> Limbo




Okay, das machen wir. *11.00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle..* ???

bin auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren...

Spitti


----------



## Harzer Limbo (9. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wird es morgen leider doch nicht klappen, sorry. Aber Wetter schaut ja auch nicht rosig aus.

Gruß Limbo


----------



## hioschi (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute.

War eventuell am WE einer auf der HK.Oder weiß jemand die Öffnungszeiten der HK? Müsste noch mal hoch und mit der Chefin sprechen.
Danke für eure Antworten

P.s. Habe den Laden ab Dienstag nach Knieverletzung wieder auf

hioschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (16. Februar 2007)

*Ankündigung !!!*​
*Mountainbikeschulung mit der ehemaligen Downhillmeisterin Regina Marunde in Herzberg am Harz.Geplanter Termin ist der 14.-15. Juli.*
*Wer Lust hat kann sich dann bei mir im Shop melden.*
*Genaueres über den Ablauf und die Kosten für das WE werde ich hier rechtzeitig bekannt geben.*
*Ablauf könnte so aussehen:*

*Samstag:

- 10:00 Infogespräch Ablauf
- 11:00 Techniktraining in Theorie und Praxis 
- 12:30 Essen 
- 13:30 Radtour (ca. 2-3 Std., evtl. zwei Gruppen)
- 16:30 Duschen, Essen
- 17:30 Vortrag Ernährung im Ausdauersport 
- Evtl. Essen gehen

Sonntag:

- 10:00 Vortag Trainingswissentschaftliche Grundlagen 
- 12:00 Techniktraining
- 13:00 Essen
- 14:00 Radtour (2 Std., evtl. zwei Gruppen)
- 16:30 Stabilisierungs- und Dehnübungen 
- 17:30 Duschen, Essen
- 18:30 evtl. Technikfragen für´s Rad, Reparaturen, Einstellund der Dämpfer... 
- 19:30 evtl. Essen gehen.
*

*Über den Ablauf und anderes könnte man sich unterhalten, ist nur ein Vorschlag.*​

*Gruß hioschi*​


----------



## Snakeskin (17. Februar 2007)

Glück auf ihr Harzer.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie es aktuell um die HKB aussieht.
Insbesondere umgestürzte Bäume und Schnee oder aufgewühlte Strecken durch Waldarbeiter?
Ich hatte morgen mal wieder vor ne Runde über den Acker zu pflügen.


----------



## hioschi (5. März 2007)

Hallo leute.

War am WE jemand im Harz unterwegs? Wollte nur mal fragen wie es dort so aussieht mit den Strecken.


----------



## pkflash (5. März 2007)

@hioschi:

jo also bei uns auf der Nordseite in der Umgebung von Wernigerode teils sehr schlammig, aufgewühlte Wege durch Waldarbeiten und Abtransport von sturmgekickten Bäumen, außerdem noch viele Wege nicht von umgekippten Fichten geräumt, alles sehr feucht, teilweise Spülrinnen in den Wegen. Aber geht schon irgendwie!! Alles kein großen Problem.

MfG Patrick


----------



## hioschi (25. März 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Wie sieht es denn mit unserem Biketreff aus? 
War schon jemand im Harz unterwegs? Hatte von Kunden gehört das die Wege wohl noch nicht so gut sein sollten. Wann könnten wir den mit dem Treffen starten? Würde das dann nächste Woche auf der Homepage veröffentlichen oder ihr könnt euch dann dort erkundigen.HP soll am WE fertig werden.( hoffe ich )
Mein Kumpel hat leider nicht so viel Zeit.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Spitti (27. März 2007)

Hallo, ja ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei..Kann am Wochenende fast fast immer. Wann soll es denn losgehen? Datum,Zeit,Ort? 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (29. März 2007)

Hallo Spitti.

Wie wäre es mit Ostersamstag? 13.30 Uhr in Herzberg bei mir am Laden.
SBS Schmitti´s BikeShop,junkernstraße 1.Könnten vielleicht mal zur HK hoch fahren, ne schöne Erbsensuppe Essen und dann wieder runter.
Bitte schreib ob das klappt,ich werde den anderen nochmal bescheid sagen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Spitti (30. März 2007)

Das hört sich gut an...könnten wir die Zeit vielleicht auch etwas früher ansetzten? 12.00 Uhr bei dir am Laden...Habe später noch was anderes vor.

Wenn das ginge wär ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei.

@ Limbo: Hast du da nicht auch Zeit?  dann können wir gemeinsam nach Herzberg radeln.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (2. April 2007)

Hallo Spitti.

Geht leider nicht eher, da ich den Laden bis 13.00 Uhr auf hab und ich allein im Laden bin.
Ginge frühestens 13.15 Uhr. Bitte sag bescheid ob du Zeit hast.Werden wahrscheinlich nicht so viel, da Ostersamstag ist und die meisten da was vor haben. Wenn du dort keine Zeit haben solltest und Harzer Limbo auch nicht,dann würde ich das treffen um eine Woche verschieben.Wäre schon besser wenn wir mindesten 6-8 Leute wären.

Gruß hioschi


----------



## Spitti (3. April 2007)

Also mir passst es jetzt auch um 13.15 Uhr. Lass uns die tour mal machen. Können ja danach den Samstag auch ne Runde drehen. Also ich bin Ostersamstag dabei! 

Spitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (4. April 2007)

Alle klar Spitti.

Freu mich auf die erste Tour diesen Jahres,habe zwar schon ein paar Kilometer auf dem RR zurück gelegt, aber noch kein mit dem MTB.
Harzer Limbo,was ist mit dir? Bist du auch dabei?

Gruß hioschi​


----------



## Harzer Limbo (4. April 2007)

Wenn ihr es nicht eilig habt, bin ich Samstag dabei. Bin aber dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren.

@Spitti: Wo und wann wollen wir uns treffen? 

Gruß
Limbo


----------



## Spitti (5. April 2007)

Harzer Limbo schrieb:


> @Spitti: Wo und wann wollen wir uns treffen?



Würd 13.00 Uhr Bleichestelle vorschlagen.


----------



## Red Baron (8. April 2007)

Moin Jungs...

also die Tour gestern fand ich schon mal ganz fein. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Können wir ja öffter machen ;-)

Gruß Benno

email: [email protected]


----------



## harzholgi (9. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab meine Bilder ins Netz gestellt, hoffe es funktioniert...
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2007_04_07_archive.html

Holgi


----------



## Spitti (9. April 2007)

Bilder sind ja recht schick geworden...wie sieht es denn mit kommenden Samstag aus? Wollen wir vielleicht mal in richtung Altenau fahren? Von Osteroder Bleichestelle aus den Hexenstieg über Altenau in richtung Torfhaus?

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (11. April 2007)

Mir könnte eventuell beruflich was dazwischenkommen. Wann soll`s denn losgehen?
Holgi


----------



## Spitti (11. April 2007)

Also wir treffen uns um 9.00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle in Osterode.


----------



## hioschi (12. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Habe jetzt erst die Zeit gefunden etwas zu schreiben.
Ich fand die Tour zur HK auch ganz gut. Wollte eigentlich das Treffen alle 14 Tage machen wenn ihr lust habt nächste Woche Samstag wieder.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am 28-04 / 01-05 mal wieder im Harz. (sonst in Bonn unterwegs).

Habt Ihr ne Tour ab Herzberg geplant?

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## hioschi (18. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Nächste Tour am Samstag. Hatte gedacht von mir aus zum Knollen über Lauterberg und Scharzfeld zurück nach Herzberg. Würde mir freuen wenn ihr alle wieder mit dabei wärt.
Also Spitti, Benno, Holgi und der Rest, kommen vielleicht noch welche aus Herzberg mit.
Habe ja gehört das Spitti heimlich Traniert hat und jetzt schon wieder fit ist.
Freue mich auf Samstag 

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (18. April 2007)

jap das is er....Ich bin Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Was mit den anderen ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## harzholgi (18. April 2007)

Hallo,
da mein Bike und ich Hexen- und Reitstieg wider Erwarten überstanden haben, bin ich latürnich dabei!  
Holgi


----------



## Harzer Limbo (19. April 2007)

Schade, leider kann ich diesen Samstag nicht mitkommen, aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt dabei. Wünsch euch viel Spass!

Gruß Limbo


----------



## hioschi (23. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Tour am Samstag war ganz gut bis zum Knollen,wollten dann über Andreasberg zur HK, sind aber leider nur 50 meter runter vom Knollen gekommen und haben dort einen Mann verloren,auf diesem Wege auch noch mal alles gute Holger (Schlüsselbeinbruch).  Nachdem Holger mit dem Hubschrauber ins Herzberger Krankenhaus gebracht wurde, sind wir über Scharzfeld durch gestrüpp und Wald über den Papenberg zurück nach Herzberg. War eine Erlebnisreiche Tour.
Nächste Tour ist geplant für den 05.05.. Wer Lust hat, Abfahrt am Laden in Herzberg um 13.15 Uhr.
Melde mich aber vorher nochmal hier. Last euch mal eine schöne Tour einfallen.
Ich glaube die Tour wäre bestimmt ganz gut gewesen. Über Andreasberg zur HK und dann nach Herzberg. Vielleicht fahren wir die dann irgentwann einmal.
Meint ihr wir sollten noch ein Theme mit extra Biketreff in Herzberg eröffnen?
Vielleich bekommen wir dann noch ein paar Leute dazu mit zu fahren.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzer Limbo (23. April 2007)

Na Ihr macht wieder Sachen... 

Gute Besserung Holgi !!!

Wolltest Du uns die Chance geben, unseren Trainingsrückstand aufzuholen?  Wär aber nicht nötig gewesen.  

Gruß Limbo


----------



## harzholgi (23. April 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Genesungswünsche!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17210

Ihr werdet wohl ne Weile Ruhe vor mir haben 

Holgi


----------



## Spitti (23. April 2007)

Von mir auch noch gute Besserung Holgi...das du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst. 

Wollte mal nachfragen ob diesen Samstag wer Zeit und Lust hat zu biken?!

Spitti


----------



## hioschi (25. April 2007)

Hallo Spitti.

Frag doch mal Harzerbergziege, er hatte angefragt ob dieses WE einer von uns eine Tour fährt.Ich bin leider am Samstag nicht da. Wünsche euch aber beim Biken viel Spaß.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (29. April 2007)

Hallo,

hat von euch wer am 1 Mai Zeit ne Runde zu drehen? Dachte so von Osterode nach Torfhaus und über Hanskühnenburg zurück...

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (30. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

die OP hat nun endlich stattgefunden. Bisher ist alles bestens. Ich kann schon wieder rumlaufen. Das Zimmer hat eine  tolle Aussicht auf das Harzvorland....mir blutet das  ..........
Ich hoffe, dass ich bald hier rauskomme!

Holgi

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg....php/cat/17210


----------



## hioschi (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Holgi.

Das hört sich ja gut an mit deinem Schlüsselbein. Hoffe hast nicht allzu große Schmerzen nach der OP.
Wenn du wieder aus dem Krankenhaus bist kannst du dich ja mal melden. Gute besserung und eine gute Genesung.

Gruß Markus


----------



## hioschi (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute. 

Samstag eine kleine Runde durch den Harz drehen? Hatten mit Spitti ja letztes mal eine runde im Auge, vielleicht kann man die ja mal fahren. Muss aber erstmal schauen wie das mit meinem Knie ist. Schmerzt schon wieder. Aber das wird hoffentlich.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ja lass uns ruhig mal die runde über Andreasberg zur HKB machen...
bin dann am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr am Laden  










Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Spitti.

Ich kann leider morgen nicht mit fahren,aber ich habe schon mit den anderen gesprochen und die wollten eigentlich fahren. 
Leider ist bei mir jetzt noch der rechte Außenmeniskus kaputt  , wodurch auch immer das passieren konnte.
Hoffe du hast trotzdem Lust mit den anderen zu fahren.Ich bin auf jedenfall morgen im Laden.
Falls mir noch jemand absagen sollte melde ich mich bei dir per SMS.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trockenhorn (7. Mai 2007)

N'Abend Leute!

Wie viele Personas seid ihr eigentlich an so einem Samstäglichen Ausritt?
Da in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider nicht besonders viele MoBi fahren, wäre es halt schön, wenn ich mich wo anders anschließen könnte (wobei ich aber kein Freund von allzu großen Gruppen bin).

Gruß Trockenhorn


----------



## hioschi (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Trockenhorn.

Bis jetzt waren wir höchstens 6 Leute, aber es sollte sich so zwischen 6-10 leute
einpendeln.Wir wollen alle zwei Wochen fahren und dann immer von Herzberg aus 
von meinem Laden.Es geht dann immer um 13.15 Uhr los und gefahren werden dann immer zwischen 30-40 Km. Im moment kann ich leider nicht, da ich morgen am Außenmeniskus Operiert werden muss. Aber ich kann dir bescheid geben wenn die nächste Tour startet. Bitte sende mir eine Email mit deinen Namen und deiner Emailadresse dann bekommst du bescheid.Eigentlich steht das auch auf der Homepage, aber die wird jetzt nochmal überarbeitet und dann kannst du dort sehen wann wieder gefahren wird.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (8. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,
Am kommendem Samstag (12.05) starten wir zu zweit um 8.00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle Osterode in Richtung Altenau. Dort findet nämlich um 10.00 Uhr die Besichtigungstour der cc-cup Strecke statt. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich uns gerne anschließen.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
drei Wochen nach der OP habe ich heute mit Frederick mal wieder eine kleine Tour zur HKB gemacht. Mehr ist leider noch nicht drin... immerhin, es geht voran....

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/371928/cat/17210

Holgi


----------



## hioschi (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Bin auch wieder einigermaßen Fit. Nach Pfingsten steht dann endlich die Homepage mit den Daten und den Fotos der Touren die wir gefahren sind und Fahren werden. Für Tourenvorschläge wäre ich euch Dankbar. Richtig geil wäre eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung eurer Vorschläge.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (25. Mai 2007)

Na dann werd ich mal nen Vorschlag machen.

Von Herzberg--Hanskühnenburg--Stieglitzeck--Oderteich---Oderbrück--Brocken--Torfhaus--Oderteich---Stieglitzeck--Hanskühnenburg--Herzberg/Osterode 

Die Tour sollten wir dann aber so gegen 9.00 Uhr starten. 
Von Osterode aus hab ich am Mittwoch 5h gebraucht, wobei ich auch recht zügig gefahren bin und keine Pausen gemacht habe.(ausser aufm Brocken)


Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Spitti.

Das hört sich ja gut an. Die Tour können wie ja mal Sonntags Fahren.
Wie hast du abgeschnitten in Altenau? Willst du an dem Bikewochenende mitmachen? Datum 14-15.07 Kosten 90 inkl. Riegel und Getränke.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (25. Mai 2007)

Altenau hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, hab aber letztes mal besser abgeschnitten.Aber der Spaß steht bei mir im Vordergrund. Welches Bikewochenende meinst du denn? Ich werd jetzt auf jeden Fall mehr biken und versuch auch den Marathon in CLZ zu fahren. Ab wann können wir denn mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen? Können ja den Hexenstig von OHA bis Torfaus und über die HKB zurück in Angriff nehmen

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (25. Mai 2007)

Habe doch ein Biekewochenende mit Ex Downhill-Profi Regina Marunde, Andre Kleindienst und Daniel Wienbreier. Der Ablauf könnte dann folgendermaßen aussehen.

*Samstag
10:00-11.00 Treffen/Infogespräch und Ablauf
11.00-13.00 Techniktraining (Regina und André)
13.00-14.00 Essen
14.00-16.00 Radtour (eventuell zwei Gruppen)
16.00-16.45 Essen
16.45-18.00 Stabilisierungs-und Dehnübungen (Regina und Daniel)
18.00-????? Pastaparty 

Sonntag
10.00-11.00 Techniktraining (Regina und André)
11.00-14.00 Radtour
14.00-15.00 Duschen, Essen
15.00-16.00 Technik,Reparaturen am Rad(Schmitti,Regina und André)
16.00-17.00 Vortrag Ernährung im Ausdauersport (Daniel)
17.00-????? Fragestunde
​*
So könnte der Ablauf aussehen.
Aber wir sehen uns ja vorher auf jedenfall noch. Ich hoffe wir können eventuell in zwei - drei Wochen wieder eine Tour fahren.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duro77 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schmitti. Bin jetz auch im Forum angemeldet. Sehen uns morgen.


----------



## hioschi (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Duro.

Dann mal Herzlich Willkommen im MTB Forum.   

Sehen uns nachher Schmitti


----------



## Duro77 (26. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin Schmitti. 
Wann wollen wir denn uns nachher treffen ?
Das Wetter ist ja vielversprechend.Habe noch bischen müde Beine von Gestern.


----------



## hioschi (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo leute.

Habe am Samstag schon die erste leichte Tour wieder gemacht und es ging schon ganz gut. 
Können also bald wieder die erste Tour machen, hoffe ich.Ich werde es hier und auf der Homepage bekannt geben. 

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## hioschi (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs.

Nächste kleinere Tour findet vorraussichtlich am 23.07   statt. Müssen ein wenig 
behutsamer fahren, da Holgi noch Probleme mit der Schulter hat und mitfahren möchte.

Bis dann Schmitti


----------



## hioschi (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute. 
Saamstag fahren wir wieder. Holgi hat diese Tour vorgeschlagen.
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/ Was haltet ihr davon? Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist. Samstag bei mir um 13.15 Uhr.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (20. Juni 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## harzholgi (21. Juni 2007)

Hi Spitti,

schade, dass Du nicht kannst... auf der Strecke gibt es ein paar affengeile Trails. Wäre genau Dein Kaliber. Wir werden Dich vermissen. 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne mal anschliessen. Könnte aber eher Sonntags fahren. Bin leider beruflich Samstags oft beschäftigt. 

Grüße Emil


----------



## Spitti (21. Juni 2007)

ja also...wenn ihr die Tour auf Sonntag verschieben könntet, wäre ich auch mit dabei.   

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Leider muss die Tour am Samstag ausfallen, da zu viele Teilnehmer abgesagt haben. Holgi kann noch nicht und die anderen haben auch etwas vor. Ich kann auch nicht, da ich mir einen Schraubendreher in die Hand gerammt habe und nicht richtig greifen kann. Nächste geplante Tour bitte auf meiner HP nachschauen.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Juli 2007)

Um denThread nicht einschlafen zu lassen,bzw. weiter nach vorn zu rücken:

Sind mal wieder Touren geplant? 
Ich weiß, das Wetter ist nicht gerade verlockend, aber evtl.kann man ja kurzfristig was organisieren.

Grüße Tim


----------



## hioschi (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tim.

Momentan sind noch keine Touren wieder geplant, da am WE eigentlich das Bikewochenende statt finden soll. Mal sehen ob wir genug Teilnehmer finden die Lust habe daran Teil zu nehmen.Es sind also noch Plätze frei. Ansonsten kannst du dich auf meiner Homepage informieren wann wieder mal eine Tour geplant ist.
Aber im moment ist das Wetter echt nicht gerade der Hit.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja am WE mit machen oder einfach mal im Stadion vorbei schauen. Ob es statt findet oder nicht steht am Donnerstag auf der Homepage. Ich hoffe wir haben genug Teilnehmer, habe nämlich ein paar Testräder von Specialized (2x Stumpjumper und 1x Enduro SL Pro).Wenn nicht kann man ja kurzfristig eine Tour fahren, Wetter soll ja am WE besser werden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Harzerbergziege (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Harzer, 

wir sind am WE mal wieder da, liegt eine Tour bei Euch an?

Würde eine gerne am Sontag machen. Da am Sa. langsamens GA - Training für das 24h Rennen anliegt!

Gruß

Tobias

PS. Markus: Die Griffe von Daniela sind sehr gut!


----------



## hioschi (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tobi.

Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht.  Aber vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere Leute Lust zu fahren. Ich weiß das ein paar Leute aus dem Laden die fast immer mitfahren im Urlaub sind. Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Markus,

wir waren am Sonntag eine kleine Runde Richtung Knollen. Mußte ja noch den Weg in die neue Heimat (Rheinland) antretten. Aber Samstag haben wir es richtige Pensum abgespult: 42km!

Gruß

Tobias

Ps: Sind am 30.August wieder im Harz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tobi.

Leider bin ich an dem WE am Bodensee zur Eurobike. Aber wir werden das irgendwann schon noch hin bekommen mit einer Tour. Werde mir schon mal die neuen Modelle 2008 anschauen auf der Messe und ein paar Tage Urlaub machen.  

Gruß Markus


----------



## Brook (28. Juli 2007)

Ich wohne bei Hannover (in Wennigsen am Deister) und hab ne´Hütte in Herzberg. Ausserdem .... fahre ich auch zur Eurobike? Kann man sich ja mal treffen? Was fährst du, haben wir uns vielleicht sogar schon mal gesehen?


----------



## hioschi (6. August 2007)

Hallo Brook.

Habe ein Fahrradgeschäft in Herzberg und fahre mal dies und mal das. Kommst du aus Herzberg oder wie kommt man zu einer Hütte in Herzberg? Hat man dir nicht ein Bike aus dem Geschäft in Herzberg gestohlen? War doch ein Threat hier
im Forum? Wolltest du nicht deinen Fahrradmechanikermeister machen? Wenn ja wie lange dauert so etwas und wie teuer ist das? Hätte da noch mal Interesse zu.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## hioschi (15. August 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Wollte mich einfach mal wieder melden damit der threat nicht einschläft. Wollte Samstag eine kleine runde fahren  , nach langer Zeit mal wieder. Wer Lust hat um 13.15 Uhr in Herzberg an meinem Laden (siehe Homepage).

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## hioschi (16. August 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Leider muss ich die Tour um eine Woche verschieben, da am Samstag etwas Geschäftliches  dazwischen gekommen ist. *Also Tour am Samstag den 25.08*. Bitte daran denken.....

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. August 2007)

Hi,

wenn nicht etwas dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß Emil


----------



## MTBfun (25. August 2007)

Moin,

damit ich nicht unsonst komme wollte ich kurz fragen, ob die Tour heute statt findet? Kommen wir wieder zum  Start der Tour zurück, da ich versuche ein Auto aufzutreiben?

Gruß,
MTBfun

Edit: kann leider kein Auto auftreiben, muss daher doch passen. Nächstes mal klappt es besser


----------



## hioschi (25. August 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Hatte mit den Wirten der HK und des Knollen kurz gesprochen und im moment sollen die Wege nach dem Regen am Dienstag unbefahrbar seien . Also würde ich die Tour verschieben. Werde hier im Forum bekannt geben wann die nächste Tour startet. Da ich nächste Woche bei der Eurobike  bin und darauf die Woche bei der Vororder von Specialized, melde ich mich wann wir mal wieder fahren können.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Spitti (29. August 2007)

Moin moin,

hat vielleicht jetzt am Freitag jemand Lust von Osterode aus den Hexenstieg entlang und dann über Hanskühnenburg wieder zurück? ca. 45km 800hm

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (29. August 2007)

Hi Spitti,

wann willst Du denn los? Ich habe am Freitag um 16.00 Uhr einen Termin hier in Herzberg. Außerdem wollte ich morgen früh zeitig mal auf den Brocken hoppen. Da werde ich wohl am Freitag etwas schwächeln... 

Holgi


----------



## Spitti (30. August 2007)

Moin Holgi,

also wenn dann wollt ich spätestens um 15.00 Uhr auch wieder zurück sein. Dachte so an 10.00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle. 

Hättest du mal früher geschrieben das du zum Brocken willst...naja...werd dann heut hier ne Runde drehen.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (30. August 2007)

Hallo Spitti,

sorry, sieht nicht gut aus mit morgen. Nach den Temperaturen heute (Brocken 5 Grad) und den 1500 hm wäre ich morgen nur ein Klotz am Bein. Das Wetter soll Freitag auch recht feucht werden.
Wenn ich die Zerrung in der rechten Kniekehle, die ich mir auf den letzten Metern zugezogen habe wieder los bin, wäre ich Samstag standby. 

Ansonsten wars heute super. Schau da! .

Trotzdem viel Spass morgen.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (14. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen die verschobene Tour von Schmitties Bike-Shop nun nachholen. Treffpunkt morgen, wie immer um 13.00 bei Schmitti. Wir fahren erstmal zur HKB. Wie es weitergeht entscheiden wir vor Ort.

Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen!

Holgi


----------



## Spitti (14. September 2007)

Bin leider krank   Wettter soll ja richtig gut werden. Wünsch euch für morgen viel Spaß. Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (28. September 2007)

Hallo.
Wollte einfach nur kurz bescheid geben das die neuen 2008 Specialized Modelle  da sind. Einfach mal rein schauen.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Wollte euch nur einen schönen Herbst wünschen und das ihr gut durch
den hoffentlich nicht so schweren  Winter kommt.
Also alle gute Schmitti´s BikeShop


----------



## resend (16. Oktober 2007)

hiiiiiiiii  kommmmme aus Braunlage !!! 

Und baue mir im winter jetzt nen Bike zusammen ... wer bock hat kann anschreiben  ... is ja nich weit zu bikeparks


----------



## lennarth (18. Oktober 2007)

bin auch aus der gegend 
aber erst 13...Fahre momentan noch canyon iowa 04
falls mich und meinen dad ma wer dabeihaben will... 
ihm fahr ich schon weg


----------



## hioschi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Würde mich freuen  wenn wir im Frühjahr ( hoffentlich ist er bald wieder da) mal einige Touren zsammen fahren können.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## harzholgi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, warum eigentlich nicht dieses Wochenende, das Wetter soll ganz gut werden? (!!!) Zieh´ dich einfach warm an und nimm ne Lampe mit!

Hier ein gutes Vorbild : (Ich bins aber nicht)
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2007/10/ein-ganz-harter.html

Holgi
------------------------------------------------------------------

PS: Hab ich ganz vergessen, den Gebäckträger kannst Du bestellen. 
Fredericks Ranzen wiegt nur 7 Kilo.


----------



## hioschi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Holgi.

Das ist ja unglaublich was einige Leute so machen. Ich kann aber erst wieder im Frühjahr, da ich dann erst mein neues Rad bekomme. 
Falls du fahren solltest wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und keinen Unfall. 

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Snakeskin (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich sehe, treiben sich hier noch ein paar "Harzer" rum die gebraucht werden.

Der Winterpokal steht an.

Wer mitmachen möchte, der schaut in den Threat-Winterpokal von mir oder meldet sich direkt an im Team "Harz Mountain Crazy Racers" im Portal an.


Also los, wir haben einen schlechten Ruf zu verteidigen!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## lennarth (28. Oktober 2007)

sorry dass ich nicht geantwortet hab und auch nirgends mitgefahrn bin...
heut mit meinem dad ne kleine tour gemacht...
weil er erkältet war sind wir nicht von unten hochgefahrn  
stieglitzecke-wolfswarte-stieglitzecke-hanskühnenburg über reitstieg-sieber quer durch den wald(wir warn eig auf der suche nach dem günther schmidt trail...ham ihn nich gefunden )-hattorf
warn ca 65 km...war eig ganz gut..aber ar$chkalt


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

> stieglitzecke-wolfswarte

wo fährst du denn da genau lang? Gibt's da einen Weg wo man nicht absteigen und schieben muss? Ich kenne den Weg, der direkt hinter der Phillippsbrücke rechts hoch geht und dann an dem Felsen vorbei, aber hochfahren kann man da wirklich nicht. Also ich zumindest nicht. Runter geht vielleicht, habe ich aber noch nicht probiert. Siehe http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour8.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wenn Du an der Phillipsbrücke nicht gleich hart rechts fährst, sondern erst nach der Kurve leicht rechts, kommst Du auf diesen Singletrail:
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2007_10_28_archive.html
Da kann man ohne schieben hoch. 
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn Du an der Phillipsbrücke nicht gleich hart rechts fährst, sondern erst nach der Kurve leicht rechts, kommst Du auf diesen Singletrail:
> http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2007_10_28_archive.html
> Da kann man ohne schieben hoch.
> Holgi



Habe mir das gerade mal auf der Karte angeschaut. Meinst du den kleinen Weg, der etwa 700m hinter der Philippsbrücke leicht rechts ab geht? Und dann weiter am Dammgraben entlang, bis man auf den Forstweg kommt, der Richtung Wolfswarte hochgeht? Sieht aus wie ein 3km Umweg mit 100 zusätzlichen Höhenmetern. Ich werde es mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen, aber ich glaube dieses Jahr wird das nichts mehr.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (29. Oktober 2007)

Meiner Messung nach sind es 800 m mehr und vielleicht 50 hm. In meinem Alter hat man es aber gern etwas bequem

PS: ich hab nochmal eine Karte mit hochgeladen


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Meiner Messung nach sind es 800 m mehr und vielleicht 50 hm. In meinem Alter hat man es aber gern etwas bequem



Also in meiner topographischen Karte gibt's da keinen Weg. Vielleicht ist die Karte zu alt, die ist von 87. Ich werd's mir bei Gelegenheit anschauen.
Also wenn ich dein Bild richtig interpretiere, dann geht der Weg direkt (20m) hinter der Philippsbrücke leicht rechts ab, genau an der gleichen Stelle wo auch der andere Weg scharf rechts hochgeht? Ich kann mich erinnern dass da ein Weg ist.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## lennarth (30. Oktober 2007)

ja das war der einzige mist an dem tag 
hinter der brücke direkt den weg hoch...runter macht der sicher spaß,aber hoch nicht wirklich mit steinen wurzeln und auch noch halbwegs steil..und es war schlammig...da ham wir geschoben...aber man kommt doch wenn man hinter der phillippsbrücke weiter fährt irgendwann auf die fahrstraße zur wolfswarte oder...
lenny


----------



## micha2 (4. November 2007)

Hi,



lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ...aber man kommt doch wenn man hinter der phillippsbrücke weiter fährt irgendwann auf die fahrstraße zur wolfswarte oder...
> lenny



Klar kann man da langfahren. Aber das ist ungefähr 4km Umweg, der dich fast bis nach Altenau bringt. Erst runter, und dann wieder hoch.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## lennarth (7. November 2007)

ok dann lieber doch schieben


----------



## lennarth (7. November 2007)

ähm wie ist das eigentlich,ich habe jetz richtig spaß am radeln gefunden,
zuerst bmx aber dann schnell gemerkt das begrunter mehr spaßmacht...naja hb im moment nur das iowa,aber bald ist konfiermation und dann...kommt was besseres ran...gibt es in hattorf/wulften/umgebung sowas wie ne kleine freeridestrecke nur so zum üben?n freund von mir meinte das heut im deutschunterricht zu mir,dass es in wulften sowas gibt sogar mit northshores...kenn ich nich... 
wulftener?helfen bitte 
dieser ort wär mein zweites zuhause dann...


----------



## micha2 (7. November 2007)

Hi,



lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ok dann lieber doch schieben



na ja, da ist ja noch der Geheimtip den Holgi weiter oben angegeben hat. Auf meiner alten Karte gibt's den Weg gar nicht, aber auf Google Earth ist er gut zu sehen. Aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen fahre ich nicht so weit. Ist aber vorgemerkt für nächstes Jahr.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Fatal Error (8. November 2007)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> Freeridestrecke  mit Shores gab es mal....
> 
> Oben in Preußentannen / Himmelsberg
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Hoffe euch im nächsten Jahr bei unseren Touren wieder begrüßen zu dürfen.  

Grüße Schmitti´s BikeShop


----------



## hioschi (21. Dezember 2007)

Allen schöne Weihnachten  und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Grußs und bis 2008 Schmitti


----------



## mtb_harz (26. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir allen Bikern aus der Region einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Habe endlich mal begonnen dieses Forum aktiv zu nutzen und würde mich freuen, hier hin und wieder neue Bikefans aus der Region für die eine oder andere Tour begeistern zu können und ihnen nicht immer nur unterwegs zu begegnen. 

Wie wäre es mit einer Neujahrs-Tour?

LG
Patrick


----------



## gd_merlin (2. Januar 2008)

@patrick Stiefel:
Dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag für eine Neujahrs-Tour ;-)

Vielleicht paßt´s ja ...

bye


----------



## Snakeskin (2. Januar 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> @patrick Stiefel:
> Dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag für eine Neujahrs-Tour ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht paßt´s ja ...
> ...



????????????? Hääää!!!!!!!!!   

Auch schon aufgewacht aus dem Koma ????? 

Guck mal auf den Kalender!!!!!!!!!  Jetzt 02.01.2008  NICHT NEUJAHR


----------



## hioschi (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Hier auch noch mal. Es findet wieder ein MTB Event am 19./20. April statt.
Wer lust hat kann sich bei mir anmelden.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (23. Januar 2008)

Patrick Stiefel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Neujahrs-Tour?
> 
> LG
> Patrick



Hallo,

bin dabei..an wie weit hast du denn gedacht? km/hm 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## hioschi (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte einfach das Thema nicht einschlfen lassen.

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## hioschi (6. März 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Der Threat ist ja fast schon eingeschlafen. Darum schreibe ich mal.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## micha2 (6. März 2008)

Hi,

> Der Threat ist ja fast schon eingeschlafen. Darum schreibe ich mal.

Ist irgendwie doof, wenn die Spikes drauf sind und kein Schnee liegt.
Aber wenn ich jetzt die Reifen wechsle, dann schneit es wahrscheinlich am nächsten Tag. Also erst mal abwarten und weiter mit Ergometer trainieren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. März 2008)

hioschi schrieb:


> Der Threat ist ja fast schon eingeschlafen. Darum schreibe ich mal.



Hallo,
Du könntest mal Deine Homepage aktualisieren und die erste Samstags-Tour 2008 eintragen! Du hast noch 2007 drin. 
Das bringt den Thread auf jeden Fall nach vorn....
Holgi


----------



## hioschi (7. März 2008)

Hallo Holgi.

Habe die Homepage erstmal geändert, aber ich habe noch keinen Termin für die erste Tour. Wollte eigentlich bis nach Ostern warten, aber du bist ja ein "Verrückter" . Muss auch erstmal ein Bike für mich haben. Werde die nächsten Tage mal schauen ob ich etwas finde für mich.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (7. März 2008)

Was für Strecken fahrt denn so - km? - Zeit?

ist das was für übergewichtige alte Säcke wie mich


----------



## harzholgi (7. März 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Was für Strecken fahrt denn so - km? - Zeit?
> 
> ist das was für übergewichtige alte Säcke wie mich



Hallo Dieter,
wir fahren von Herzberg aus 20 - 30 km jeden 2. Samstag bei schönem Wetter. Ich fahre auch manchmal ohne Wetter....
Die Touren werden hier im Thread oder auf Schmittis Homepage angekündigt. 
Und konditionell wirst Du auch keine Probleme bekommen. Zur Not kannst Du ja mal auf uns warten 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (8. März 2008)

na das hört sich ja gut an - da werde ich sicherlich mal dazustoßen  

wenn ich mir deinen Blog so anschaue, dann fährst du nicht nur "manchmal"  ohne Wetter   - aber ich bin ähnlich - fahre auch immer egal obs regnet, schneit oder sonstwas - nur muss ich mir nächsten Winter unbedingt Spikes zulegen  - obwohl es ja nicht allzuviel Schnee gab - die Forststraßen werden halt nicht gestreut aber permanent befahren - 3 x hab ich richtig lang gemacht - und  immer auf die gleiche Stelle


----------



## hioschi (28. März 2008)

Hallo Dieter.

Freue mich dich bei unseren Touren zu sehen.

Gruß aus Herzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (28. März 2008)

Wenn es denn wettermäßig wieder hinhauen würde - ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch im "Vorharz" so ausschaut - aber hier ist seit Ostern erstmal wieder tiefster Winter  

dabei wollte ich mal endlich ohne Winterstiefel fahren


----------



## Spitti (30. März 2008)

Moin moin,

ich bin Samstag früh von Schierke aus zum Brocken gefahren. Schön die Brockenstraße hoch.Ich glaube das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit um bei dem Wetter mit dem Bike den Gipfel zu erreichen.





Vielleicht können wir ja bei schönem Wetter mal den Hexenstieg von OHA zum Brocken fahren und über die HKB wieder zurück. 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## dwe60 (30. März 2008)

Danke für die Einladung - ist sehr verlockend - aber soweit bin ich konditionell noch nicht  

da muss ich noch ein paar Kilometer machen - und vor allem noch ein Pfunde loswerden


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. März 2008)

Moinsen alle zusammen,   

da sich die Wetterlage ja erfreulicherweise deutlich gebessert hat,
wie wäre es mit ner Tour am 6.4. Sonntag?´  

Bis dahin sollten sich hoffentlich auch die letzten Schneereste verpieselt haben.
Mein Versuch heute auf die HKB ist leider kläglich gescheitert. Mit 2.3 Speed King nix zu gewinnen.
Musste noch deutlich unterhalb aufgeben, deswegen bin ich auf ne Revanche scharf!
Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch bei der Tour d´energie mit?

Bis denne Emil


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. März 2008)

Ach so, beinahe vergessen.
dwe60,  wir sind wohl alle noch nicht fit. Zudem sind es glaube ich eher alles gesetztere Fahrer. Bin mir sicher, das Du mithalten kannst.


----------



## harzholgi (31. März 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ach so, beinahe vergessen.
> dwe60,  wir sind wohl alle noch nicht fit. Zudem sind es glaube ich eher alles gesetztere Fahrer. Bin mir sicher, das Du mithalten kannst.



Hallo,

ich sei, gewährt mir die Bitte, in eurem Bunde der Dritte!

Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (31. März 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen alle zusammen,
> 
> Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch bei der Tour d´energie mit?



48,- Euro Startgebühr um sich dann mit 3000 Leuten auf der Straße zu drängeln finde ich Wuchermäßig teuer - da sehe ich nirgends einen Gegenwert für mein Geld.

Außerdem fahren da die möchtegern Rennfahrer aus der T-Mobile Cycling Challenge mit und von daher finde ich es eine Frechheit von den Veranstaltern sowas als Jedermann-Rennen zu vermarkten.

Aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Spitti (1. April 2008)

Moin,

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht....aber wie is es denn mit Samstag ab 12.00 Uhr in Herzberg? 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. April 2008)

Samstag geht bei mir leider  nicht...
muss bei nem Umzug helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (2. April 2008)

Hallo!
Da ich mich ja vor über einem Jahr schon einmal als Mitfahrer angekündigt habe würde ich es jetzt gerne endlich mal angehen...

Wann fahrt Ihr denn jetzt? Samstag oder Sonntag?
Sonntag wäre ich dabei!
Abfahrt bei SChmittis Bikeshop?

GRuss
Alex




Fatal Error schrieb:


> 29.01.2007
> Hallo zusammen,
> als EX-und-bald-wieder-Wulftener wollte ich auch mal mein Interesse an gemeinsamen traillastigen Harztouren bekunden.
> Wir sind vor etlichen Jahren als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ins hessische Exil gegangen, kommen aber jetzt wieder, da es daheim ja doch am schönsten ist.
> ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. April 2008)

Hier nochmal nen aktuelles Statement.
Habd heute nochmal versucht. Es ist jetzt deutlich weniger Schnee.Dennoch musste ich ca. 100 HM unterhalb der HKB aufgeben. Dort liegt noch eie geschlossene Schneedecke etwa 10-15 cm tief.
Falls das Wetter eine Tour zulässt, wäre wohl der Knollen ein besseres Ziel. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht so gut aus.
Würde aber trotzdem am Sonntag eine Tour versuchen.

Grüße Emil


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hier nochmal nen aktuelles Statement.
> Habd heute nochmal versucht. Es ist jetzt deutlich weniger Schnee.Dennoch musste ich ca. 100 HM unterhalb der HKB aufgeben. Dort liegt noch eie geschlossene Schneedecke etwa 10-15 cm tief.
> Falls das Wetter eine Tour zulässt, wäre wohl der Knollen ein besseres Ziel. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht so gut aus.
> Würde aber trotzdem am Sonntag eine Tour versuchen.
> ...



Hallo Emil,
ich bin am letzten WE im Mariental runter, da war eigentlich alles frei. Schimansky sei Dank. Eigentlich müßte da was gehen. Ich wäre aber auch dem Knollen nicht abgeneigt. Aber wir müßten uns warm anziehen!
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. April 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

bin über Kirchtal hoch. Ging bis zur Loipeneinmündung, fast ganz oben. Dann war Feierabend. Bin dann die Loipe runter, rechts lang Richtung Mariental, dort kommt man dann an der Asphaltkurve wieder raus. ImWald war auch noch recht viel Schnee, musste zum Teil im Graben fahren.Bist du bis zur HKB hoch?
Sind evtl. Reitstieg und Co befahrbar?

Grüße


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> bin über Kirchtal hoch. Ging bis zur Loipeneinmündung, fast ganz oben. Dann war Feierabend. Bin dann die Loipe runter, rechts lang Richtung Mariental, dort kommt man dann an der Asphaltkurve wieder raus. ImWald war auch noch recht viel Schnee, musste zum Teil im Graben fahren.Bist du bis zur HKB hoch?
> Sind evtl. Reitstieg und Co befahrbar?
> ...



Ich war oben. Allerdings hab ich am Braakberg auch fast abgebrochen (siehe Link)
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/03/letzter-snowride-hoffentlich-2008.html
Das Mariental ist definitiv geräumt, über den Zustand Reitstieg kann ich nichts sagen. Hab dummerweise nicht um die Ecke geschaut  
Wir können ja mal nachschauen 
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (3. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ach so, beinahe vergessen.
> dwe60,  wir sind wohl alle noch nicht fit. Zudem sind es glaube ich eher alles gesetztere Fahrer. Bin mir sicher, das Du mithalten kannst.



Danke für dein Vertrauen in meine Leistungsfähigkeit   

Bei mir gehts nicht darum nach dem Winter fit zu werden - sondern grundsätzlich - habe Jahrelang garnichts getan - dann erst mit Nordic Walking angefangen und dann meine alte Liebe , das MTB wiederentdeckt und letzten Sommer wieder mit Biken angefangen - habe jetzt seit Anfang 2007 ca. 25 kg abgenommen - und ein bißchen muss noch  

Dieses Wochenende geht bei mir leider garnicht - habe Bereitschaft und muss greifbar sein -  und es soll ja auch wieder Schnee geben - also zieht die Spikes auf  

falls ihr fahren sollten, dann stellt mal ein paar Fotos rein (Holgi   )

ps: wie "gesetzt" seit ihr  denn  so? - ich bin  Baujahr 1960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> fahren sollten, dann stellt mal ein paar Fotos rein (Holgi   )
> 
> ps: wie "gesetzt" seit ihr  denn  so? - ich bin  Baujahr 1960



Also ..... wir könnten Zwillinge sein 
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (3. April 2008)

Hi,

> Falls das Wetter eine Tour zulässt, wäre wohl der Knollen ein besseres Ziel. 

Da würde ich auch mitmachen. Viel Schnee darf aber nicht kommen, ich habe nämlich gerade die Spikes runter gemacht. Hätte Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. April 2008)

Sieht ja aus als würden wir ne Runde zusammenbekommen.
Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 12.00 vor Schmittis.
Dann kann man ja noch kurz überlegen wohin es gehen soll.
DWE bin ´68er. 
Natürlich sollte das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar sein.


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Sieht ja aus als würden wir ne Runde zusammenbekommen.
> Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 12.00 vor Schmittis.
> Dann kann man ja noch kurz überlegen wohin es gehen soll.
> DWE bin ´68er.
> Natürlich sollte das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar sein.



Also ich wäre dabei.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2008)

Hi,

> Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 12.00 vor Schmittis.

ok.

> Dann kann man ja noch kurz überlegen wohin es gehen soll.

Ich mach schon mal einen Vorschlag:
Erst mal hoch zum Knollen. Wenn man noch ein kleines Stück in Richtung Sieber weiterfährt dann kommt man zu einer Köte. An dieser Stelle teilt sich der Weg, und es gibt drei Möglichkeiten wie man in Richtung Sieberberg weiterfahren kann:
1. links rum auf Forstwegen,
2. rechts rum auf Forstwegen, nennt sich "Gedränge".
3. oder in der Mitte auf dem Kamm entlang, nennt sich "Aschentalshalbe", das ist zwar nur ein schmaler Wanderweg, aber mit schöner Aussicht in alle Richtungen.
Die drei Wege treffen an der Schutzhütte Schadenbeeksköpfe wieder zusammen.
Den 3. Weg würde ich gerne mal mit dem MTB ausprobieren. Aber vorzugsweise in der anderen Richtung, weil das erste Stück an der Köte ziemlich steil ist. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob da noch Schnee liegt. Die maximale Höhe ist 685m, genau so hoch wie der Knollen.    

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2008)

Hallo Micha!

Habe mir gerade deine HP angeschaut - schöne Tourenbeschreibungen hast du da  

Und ich stelle immer mehr fest, dass ich mich im Harz eigentlich kaum auskenne, und das das Biken nicht nur Sport ist sondern  auch Kultur   

ich kenne hier um Clausthal herum schon vieles nicht - aber bei euch im Südharz kaum etwas  

bin zwar zu BW-Zeiten da des öfteren mit nem Bus zum Stöberhai kutschiert aber mehr auch nicht  

wird Zeit dass sich das ändert


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2008)

Hi,

habe die oben vorgeschlagene Tour heute schon mal getestet. Hinter der Schutzhütte Schadenbeeksköpfe musste ich ca. 200m durch Schnee schieben, aber sonst waren die Wege weitgehend schneefrei.

http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour11.htm

Wie ist das eigentlich essenstechnisch geplant wenn wir um 12 losfahren? Vorher den Bauch vollschlagen, oder direkt hoch zum Knollen und dort was essen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. April 2008)

Die Option einer Jause am Knollen haben wir natürlich. Ansonsten Marschverpflegung im Rucksack. 
Wie lange dauert denn deine Runde?


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2008)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert denn deine Runde?



Reine Fahrzeit ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, ohne Abstecher zum Knollen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich war heute nochmal an der HKB. Der Reitstieg braucht noch ein paar Tage.
Ich muß morgen früh nochmal zu Schmitti. Mein Hinterrad macht wieder extreme Lagergeräusche. Ich hoffe Schmitti kann noch was machen 
Die ständige Fahrerei bei Regen und Schnee hinterlässt langsam Spuren.

Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag und hoffe, dass uns das Wetter nicht noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht....
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (5. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich musste Kassette und Kette wechseln und bin jetzt startklar für morgen. Sollen wir es wagen? Die Wetteraussichten sind ja eher suboptimal? 
Ich wäre trotzdem für einen Versuch. Umdrehen kann man ja immer noch.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2008)

Hi,

> Sollen wir es wagen? Die Wetteraussichten sind ja eher suboptimal? 
Ich wäre trotzdem für einen Versuch. Umdrehen kann man ja immer noch.

Klar wagen wir es. Falls es um 12 regnen sollte (was ich nicht glaube) dann schlage ich vor die Tour um 2 Stunden zu verschieben. Es soll im Laufe des Tages besser werden. Bin unter Tel. 854265 erreichbar.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. April 2008)

Okay, auf gehts. Rad ist eh noch nicht geputzt.


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2008)

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es morgen besser ist  wie heute


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2008)

Hi,

das war heute eine schöne Tour. Vom allem war was dabei: Schotterwege, Matsch, Schnee, Waldwege, Kälte und Sonnenschein, und auf dem Knollen gab's Erbsensuppe mit Wurst 
Höhendiagramm und Bilder:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour12.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2008)

Super Runde,

allerdings fehlen uns 10 Höhenmeter im Abstieg. Mir kam es auch wie mehr Höhenmeter vor, das nächste Mal hab ich auch ein 32 Ritzel drauf.
Hat mir super Spass gemacht und auch ne schöne neue Abfahrt kennengelernt!
Danke an Micha und Holgi, bis zum nächsten Mal  
Tim
War ja auch bestes Wetter!


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2008)

Hallo,
war wirklich super heute 
Das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal wiederholen. 



Ein paar Bilder gibts noch im Blog
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/04/mit-michael-und-tim-zum-knollen.html


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2008)

Hi,

> allerdings fehlen uns 10 Höhenmeter im Abstieg. 

Das liegt an der barometrischen Höhenmessung. Wenn sich der Luftdruck ändert, dann passt die Höhe nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr so genau. Ich nehme dann einfach den Mittelwert aus "bergauf" und "bergab".

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Fatal Error (7. April 2008)

Hört sich ja wirklich schön an eure tour  

Wäre auch gern mitgekommen, aber meine beiden Chefinen wollten auch mal wieder radeln, so daß am Sonntag Chariotziehen auf dem Programm stand.

Vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal.
gruss
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. April 2008)

Jepp - wenns passt bin ich nächstes Mal auch dabei  

Ihr scheint ja größtenteils richtig gutes Wetter gehabt zu haben  

So langsam wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt - ich kann dieses Schmuddelwetter so langsam nicht mehr sehen - hier hats schon wieder geschneit


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. April 2008)

Moinsen,
hier nochmal ne kleine Auswertung. GPS lief mit:


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. April 2008)

Moinsen Jungs,

wie schauts?
WE Samstag oder Sonntag?
HKB scheint ja wieder frei zu sein.
Erst Höhe machen und dann oben bleiben, bis Wolfswarte?
Oder seids bei schmitti im Trainingslager?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Snakeskin (16. April 2008)

Tach auch,
hätte evtl. auch interesse am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen.
Würde dann zur HKB kommen und von da aus mitmachen zur Wolfswarthe.


----------



## micha2 (16. April 2008)

Hi,

> Oder seids bei schmitti im Trainingslager?

so ist es.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (16. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs,
> 
> Oder seids bei schmitti im Trainingslager?
> 
> Grüße Tim



Hallo,
ich geh`auch ins Trainingslager .
Ich muss noch Spitzkehren bergab üben!
Mal sehen, welche Lokalitäten sich die Guides ausgesucht haben.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs.
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (16. April 2008)

@Emil und snakskin:

diesmal wäre ich auch dabei - aber nicht zu heftig  

 wettermäßig scheint es ja am Sonntag ein wenig freundlicher zu werden  

@snake: von wo fährst du denn dann hoch?


----------



## Snakeskin (16. April 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Emil und snakskin:
> 
> diesmal wäre ich auch dabei - aber nicht zu heftig
> 
> ...



ich fahre von clz nach altenau, dann entweder durch den wald zur hkb oder steilewandstrasse direkt. willste mit?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. April 2008)

Würde versuchen gegen Mittag auf der HKB zu sein. 
Problem erscheint aber die Wegesituation dort oben zu sein. 
Reitstieg sieht noch nicht gut aus,
Ackerstr. wohl noch mit Schnee, evtl. weiss Holgi da mehr.  
Wir werden von dort also nicht vernünftig wegkommen.
Die Situation an der Phillipsbrücke Richtung Wolfswarte kann ich nicht einschätzen. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Snakeskin (16. April 2008)

also, wenn reiterstieg und ackerstrasse noch schnee oder matschepampe haben, kannste das vergessen.
habe ich schon mehrfach versucht, nicht fahrbar, man sackt zu tief ein und schiebt den ganzen weg bis man tiefer ist.
dann ist wolfswarthe auch noch nicht frei, stand ich auch schon mal im matsch.
wir brauchen holgi und seine infos, ganz klar.
hooooolgiiiiiiiii


----------



## harzholgi (16. April 2008)

Hallo,
gestern Abend war die Ackerstraße noch ziemlich sulzig. Ich bin nach 500 m wieder zurück. 
Den Reitstieg habe ich am Samstag zuletzt versucht. Ging von der HKB aus bis ca. zur Hälfte. Danach: siehe Foto.




Holgi

PS: Ich fahre morgen sowieso noch mal kurz hoch zur HKB. Werde die Ackerstraße noch mal antesten.


----------



## Snakeskin (16. April 2008)

danke holgi, das war ja echt promte antwort.
bei dem matsch bin ich raus. nicht das ich vor matsch angst habe, im gegenteil, aber ich will fahren, nicht schieben. da warte ich lieber noch ne woche.


----------



## dwe60 (17. April 2008)

Oha - so heftig hatte ich das nun nicht erwartet - hier liegt ja zum Glück überhaupt nichts mehr  

gibts evtl. ne fahrbare Alternative zur HKB?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. April 2008)

SCHALKE!
und drumherum....


----------



## harzholgi (17. April 2008)

Hier der aktuelle Zustand der Ackerstrasse am 17. 4. 2008:







Nicht gerade sehr flowig. Ca. 3 von den 7 km sind noch dicht 
Ich hab dann auf Höhe Schluft abgebrochen und bin im Kulmketal wieder runter.
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (18. April 2008)

Irgendwie taut es bei euch anscheinend etwas langsamer   




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> SCHALKE!
> und drumherum....



eigentlich wollte ich ja mal zu euch kommen und in den gemäßigten Klimazonen des Südharzes fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. April 2008)

Hier unten in Lonau kannst Du auch schon in Shorts auf der Veranda liegen  
Aber, oben in den Bergen da ist es noch kalt und im Wald liegt Schnee...


----------



## dwe60 (18. April 2008)

na da hätte ich aber gern ein Beweisfoto   

wollen wir das ganze dann evtl. auf nächstes WE legen? - da sind Holgi, micha etc. wieder frei - und das Wetter kann da dann auch noch besser werden


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. April 2008)

Nächstes WE geht leider nicht. Da muss ich Rennradfahren. 
Tour d énergie in gö.


----------



## dwe60 (19. April 2008)

na dann drück ich dir die Daumen, dass da was erhofftes bei raus kommt


----------



## harzholgi (20. April 2008)

Moin,
hier schon mal ein paar Bilder vom 1. Tag des Moutainbike Seminars:














Gutes Wetter, tolle Leute und superkompetente Guides!
Daniel und Regina machen hier einen tollen Job...
Bis später


----------



## MTBfun (20. April 2008)

wenn das Moutainbike Seminar hier angekündigt wurden wäre, hätte ich auch gern teil genommen ... schade.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg allen die dabei sind


----------



## dwe60 (20. April 2008)

es wurde angekündigt - irgendwo in einem anderen Fred  

hätte ich vielleicht doch teilnehmen sollen


----------



## hioschi (21. April 2008)

Hallo Dieter.

Also wenn du dich unsicher auf deinem Rad fühlst, wäre es bestimmt super gewesen für dich.Der Kurs hat allen Teilnehmer richtig viel Spaß gemacht und wollen im nächsten Jahr auch wieder Teilnehmen.

Aber auch die gesamt Truppe hat einfach super harmoniert. 
Also ich fand es einfach klasse. 

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (21. April 2008)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir schon überlegt teilzunehmen - aber habe dann irgendwie den Termin verpennt  

Schön, dass so ein Erfolg war - nächstes Mal bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (21. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei weitere Bilder vom Seminar in einen neuen Thread hochzuladen.
Das wird sonst zu viel hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332329
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. April 2008)

Moinsen,

wie siehts Samstag aus?
Ne kleine Runde würde ich fahren wollen. Muss ja die Beine weichhalten für den Sonntag. Wetter soll ja super gut werden.  

Hioschi, was geplant?

Grüße Tim


----------



## hioschi (23. April 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer Tour aus?
Da ich noch nicht so viel gefahren bin würde ich eine Strecke von ca. 30 Km vorschlagen.
Also Emil mach mal einen Tourenvorschlag.
Treffen bei mir am Geschäft um 13.15 Uhr. 

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## harzholgi (23. April 2008)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer Tour aus?
> Da ich noch nicht so viel gefahren bin würde ich eine Strecke von ca. 30 Km vorschlagen.
> ...



Ich komm auch mit 
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (23. April 2008)

na, da bin ich diesmal doch dabei  

mal schauen was ihr auf dem Seminar so alles gelernt habt


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. April 2008)

Wir könnten ja schon die HKB in Angriff nehmen. Wenns jetzt nicht regnet oder schneit   sollte alles dort oben machbar sein. Einkehrschwung auch möglich. Anfahrt sollte evtl. Holgi nen Vorschlag machen. Ich starte ja sonst in Lonau und nicht in Herzberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (23. April 2008)

waren gerade hkb oben. hochzu übers alte krankenhaus und runter über den hkb trail. super geil.


----------



## harzholgi (24. April 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja schon die HKB in Angriff nehmen. Wenns jetzt nicht regnet oder schneit   sollte alles dort oben machbar sein. Einkehrschwung auch möglich. Anfahrt sollte evtl. Holgi nen Vorschlag machen. Ich starte ja sonst in Lonau und nicht in Herzberg.



Moin,
wie wir von Schmitti nach Lonau kommen, um Tim aufzusammeln, können wir ja Sa. noch vor Ort besprechen 
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. April 2008)

Moin,
natürlich fahre ich zu Schmitti. Dann gehts von dort gemeinsam hoch!


----------



## dwe60 (24. April 2008)

Ich kenne mich in den südlichen Gefilden des Harzes ja nicht so aus, aber liegt Lonau nicht sowieso auf dem Weg nach oben


@schmitti: kann ich mein Auto bei dir am Laden stehen lassen?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. April 2008)

Hast recht! Lonau ist die Eingangspforte zum besten Bikerevier im Westharz!  
Allerdings kann ich mich auch dazu herablassen, mich in die niederen Gefilde von Herzberg zu begeben, allerdings ist die Luft da manchmal nicht so gut, dank Papier...

Bis Samsatag!


----------



## hioschi (24. April 2008)

Moin Dieter.

Kannst dein Auto bei mir auf dem Hof stehen lassen.
Freue mich auf Samstag. Ich hoffe im gemäßigtem Tempo, bin noch nicht so fit. 

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTBfun (24. April 2008)

moin,

wenn das wetter samstag OK ist (soll ja trocken bleiben) würde ich auch gern mitkommen. gibt's einen parkplatz in der nähe? ich komme nämlich aus göttingen und 80 km anreise mit dem bike +tour ist doch etwas mehr als ich schaffe 

ich kenne mich übrigens im harz nicht aus und es wird meine erste biketour dort, daher solltet ihr immer in sichtweite bleiben 

grüße aus göttingen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. April 2008)

Bei Schmitti oben an der Kirche sollten wohl Parkplätze frei sein.
Grüße


----------



## micha2 (24. April 2008)

Hi,

> gibt's einen parkplatz in der nähe? ich komme nämlich aus göttingen ...

Du biegst an der zweiten Ampel links ab, dann an der nächsten Ampel rechts ab und sofort wieder links abbiegen, und rechts an der Kirche vorbei den kleinen Hügel hochfahren. Oben ist ein kleiner Parkplatz. Der Bikeshop ist dann gleich rechts um die Ecke rum, und dann auf der linken Seite.

Ich weiss noch nicht ob's bei mir zeitlich passt. Wenn ich nicht pünklich da bin braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. April 2008)

hioschi schrieb:


> Moin Dieter.
> 
> Kannst dein Auto bei mir auf dem Hof stehen lassen.
> Freue mich auf Samstag. Ich hoffe im gemäßigtem Tempo, bin noch nicht so fit.
> ...



na soo unfit (komisches Wort  ) kannst du doch nicht sein  

dann werde ich wenigstens keine Probleme bekommen 

Wettermäßig soll es zwar nicht ganz so sonnig werden wie gestern und heute aber zumindest trocken und bis zu 16 Grad warm - steht der Harzeinführung für den Göttinger Kollegen ja nüscht im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. April 2008)

Moinsen,

Wetter soll ja bestens werden. Leicht bewölkt aber kein Regen!
Werde leider mit meinem Hardtail starten müssen, da meine Baustelle Fully es wohl nicht schafft  Oder die Post erbringt ein Wunder, woran ich aber nicht glaube...
Aber es wird wohl eh nicht so hart werden, hoffe ich 

Bis denne


----------



## harzholgi (26. April 2008)

Hallo,
hier schon mal ein paar Fotos der ersten Tour des Jahres 2008!
*Es war toll mit euch!*
Wir sind am Forsthaus Langfaststrasse hoch zum Waldmuseum und dann weiter zur Hanskühnenburg. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung ging es auf dem Kamm entlang über den verblockten und moorigen "Nassen Weg" runter zum "Jagdhaus".
Weiter über den Singletrail am Braakberg zur Auerhahnstation.





























Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal!

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (26. April 2008)

Hi,

War eine schöne Tour heute. Wie man durch 15cm tiefe Moorlöcher fährt muss ich noch üben 
Hier ist das Höhendiagramm:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour14.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. April 2008)

Was gibts mehr zu sagen!

Immer wieder gerne dabei.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. April 2008)

Hi Schmitti, wenn das nicht mal nen Werbefoto ist!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2008)

Guten Abend!
Ich hab mal eine klitzekleine Frage, hoffe ich darf sie hier stellen.
Bei euch in Osterode beginnt/endet doch der Harzer-Hexen-Stieg.
Habt ihr eine Adresse, Karte, Link, was auch immer, wo ich den genauen Einstieg finden kann?
Oder ist der Weg vom Bahnhof aus ausgeschildert?

Danke und einen schönen Abend noch!
Samy


----------



## Snakeskin (26. April 2008)

Schau mal hier
http://www.hexenstieg.de/


----------



## Winky (26. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Ich hab mal eine klitzekleine Frage, hoffe ich darf sie hier stellen.
> Bei euch in Osterode beginnt/endet doch der Harzer-Hexen-Stieg.
> Habt ihr eine Adresse, Karte, Link, was auch immer, wo ich den genauen Einstieg finden kann?
> ...



Hi,

erkundige dich nach der "Bleichestelle" in Osterode, das ist ein großer Parkplatz.
Dort ist der Einsteig vom Harzer Hexenstieg. Man kann es nicht verfehlen, ein großes Tor mit Hinweistafel deutet auf den Einstieg hin.

Winky


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. April 2008)

Dankeschön!
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (27. April 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier schon mal ein paar Fotos der ersten Tour des Jahres 2008!
> *Es war toll mit euch!*
> Wir sind am Forsthaus Langfaststrasse hoch zum Waldmuseum und dann weiter zur Hanskühnenburg. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung ging es auf dem Kamm entlang über den verblockten und moorigen "Nassen Weg" runter zum "Jagdhaus".
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur vorbehaltlos anschließen  

war ne super Sache - auch wenn ich dafür eigentlich nicht präpariert bin (noch nicht   ) - hats mir viel Spass gemacht - ihr habt mich schön hochgezogen - allein hätte ich da sicherlich sehr viel öfter mal geschoben   - und den Moor- und Felsentrail hätte ich vielleicht garnicht erst gewagt  

wenn es nicht irgendwas  gravierend bei mir gibt, bin ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei - habe sowieso erstmal Urlaub  

btw. war habt denn so am 01. Mai vor?  

ps: Fotos kommen im Laufe des Tages - *edit: sind nun im Album:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5606


----------



## harzholgi (27. April 2008)

Hallo Micha,
deine schöne Tour7 ist ein paar hundert Meter hinter den Bodesteinen jäh unterbrochen : 


Bring dass mal in Ordnung
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (27. April 2008)

Hi,

> deine schöne Tour7 ist ein paar hundert Meter hinter den Bodesteinen jäh unterbrochen

Sauerei! Der Baum ist einfach umgefallen ohne mich vorher zu fragen.

Ich habe mich heute mal wieder mit Tour6 beschäftigt. Ein schwieriger Fall. Ich brauche entweder vorne weniger Zähne oder hinten noch mehr. Und natürlich trainieren, trainieren und nochmal trainieren. Sonst wird das nichts.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (27. April 2008)

Und ich dachte, ihr hättet dort im Raume Herzberg alles im Griff


----------



## hioschi (28. April 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Habe dem ganzen auch nichts zu zufügen, war einfach eine klasse Tour. 
Es hat richtig spaß gemacht und allen waren gut drauf. 
Nächste Tour werde ich auf der Homepage ankündigen.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (28. April 2008)

Ich werde dann erstmal verstärkt lange, steile Anstiege trainieren   - Richtung Sösetalsperre - Kamschlacken - Riefensbeek und dann wieder hoch - damit ihr beim nächsten Mal vielleicht nicht ganz so lang warten müsst   

und ne vernünftige Hose muss ich mir zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (28. April 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> und ne vernünftige Hose muss ich mir zulegen



Hallo Dieter,
bevor Du eine neue 

 bekommst, brauch ich neue 

 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (28. April 2008)

Och Holgi    

da habe nach langen und zähen Verhandlungen mit meinem Finanzministerium noch ein paar Haushaltsmittel freibekommen


----------



## migster (29. April 2008)

Hallo Ihr Harzler,

ich bin über Pfingsten in der Nähe von Herzberg.
Mich würde es freuen, wenn jemand eine Tour ausschreiben würde .
Weil ich die Gegend gerne besser kennenlernen möchte um (Schwiegermutterfreiezeit) ääähhhh um mehr zu fahren .

Bis demnächst am Berg

Mike


----------



## dwe60 (29. April 2008)

Hallo Mike - solang du deine Schwiegermutter nicht mit bringst hab ich nichts dagegen  


@Holgi: also die Taho kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen - wenn du was Knöchelhohes suchst evtl. die Trail 110 - kosten aber etwas mehr


----------



## fahradman (2. Mai 2008)

hey.. hat hier mal jemand mal lust von windhausen über osterode sösetal.. hkb altenau brocken zurück über altenau clz  gewitterplatz usw mitzu brummen so als tagestour ..ohne viel stress ?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Mai 2008)

Für mich wäre diese Tour, egal bei welchem Tempo, immer stressig  

Ist ja asig lang...


----------



## fahradman (2. Mai 2008)

na ja Training ist alles muss ja was für die Figur tun  viel find ich da ja noch jemanden 1 hab ich schon ..


----------



## harzholgi (3. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich heute doch noch aufgerafft, was zu fahren. Magdeburger Hütte über Reitstieg war angesagt.
An der Hanskühnenburg war heute der Bär los. Das Foto zeigt nur einen Teil der Biker, drinnen war es auch noch knüppeldicke voll.
Ist ja schön für Petra und Günter, besonders nach der schlechten Wintersaison.





Holgi


----------



## Snakeskin (3. Mai 2008)

Sieht fast wie am Donnerstag aus.


----------



## mhedder (4. Mai 2008)

Mh... 

Wo hier schonmal die ganzen Westharz Local beisammen sind, würde ich hier gerne ne kurze Frage loswerden ohne nen extra Fred auf zu machen :

Welcher ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Weg vom Ort Sieber hoch zur Hanskühnenburg? Startpunkt ist genau genommen eine alte Holzschleiferei, die zwischen dem "Hotel Paradies" und dem Ort Sieber liegt (Wanderparkplatz zum großen Knollen). Ziel ist es über die Hanskühnenburg in Richtung Magdeburger Hütte weiter zu fahren.

Besten Dank schonmal  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (4. Mai 2008)

mhedder schrieb:


> Mh...
> ...Welcher ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Weg vom Ort Sieber hoch zur Hanskühnenburg? Startpunkt ist genau genommen eine alte Holzschleiferei, die zwischen dem "Hotel Paradies" und dem Ort Sieber liegt (Wanderparkplatz zum großen Knollen). Ziel ist es über die Hanskühnenburg in Richtung Magdeburger Hütte weiter zu fahren.



Hallo, hier mein Vorschlag:
Anhang anzeigen Paradies - Hanskühnenburg.kmz




Viel Spass, Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Mai 2008)

Moin,

suchst Du nen einfachen Weg, um weiterzukommen, oder einen anspruchsvollen?


----------



## mhedder (4. Mai 2008)

@harzholgi:
Vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag und vor allem für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.  



> Moin,
> 
> suchst Du nen einfachen Weg, um weiterzukommen, oder einen anspruchsvollen?



Prinzipiell bin ich schwereren Wegen gegenüber nicht abgeneigt, wobei ich denke, dass es bei dieser Steigung nicht zu verblockt sein darf, sonst ist man nach recht kurzer Zeit schnell angenervt.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Mai 2008)

Dann nimm Holgis Vorschlag


----------



## mhedder (5. Mai 2008)

Okay, werde ich so einplanen.  
Wir werden dieses WE ab Freitag morgen im Westharz unterwegs sein. Geplant ist in erster Linie ein bissel Technik zu üben, da uns allen (insgesammt vier Personen) leider zu Beginn der Saison für längere Touren die  Kondition fehlt... 

Wenn also jemand Lust hat sich am WE anzuschliessen, können wir gern ein paar Trails gemeinsam angehen.  Startpunkt für uns ist die besagte alte Holzschleiferei zwischen dem Paradies und Sieber.


----------



## dwe60 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Herzberger!

Wie schauts denn aus am WE? - liegt was an?

Schmitti? Holgi? Emil? Micha?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Mai 2008)

Muss leider Samstag arbeiten  

Evtl. geht was am Sonntag, da wird der Harz aber wohl überlaufen sein.

Habe die letztenTage soviele MTBler gesehen, wie nie zuvor!

Neulich kamen wir da wohl auf dem Ackerrücken so ca. 15 Biker entgegen!!
Ich hoffe, das es noch lange gutgeht mit den Massen und nicht der Forst mal beschliesst, das da oben irgendwann mal Schluß ist. mache mir da schon so meine Gedanken, weil da viele unschöne Spuren der Biker sind.
Leider trägt das Bremsverhalten mit Scheibe auch dazu bei. Niemand scheint da mehr schonend zu bremsen! Runterknüppeln,scharf anbremsen, Errosion schaffen und weitergehts... 

Grüße Emil

ja ja,der Forst macht größere Schäden, aber er sitzt auch am längeren Hebel!


----------



## micha2 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> Wie schauts denn aus am WE? - liegt was an?

Samstag habe ich auch keine Zeit. Freitag, Sonntag oder Montag könnte auch noch was dazwischen kommen, daher kann ich jetzt noch nicht zusagen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (7. Mai 2008)

Moin,
also ich könnte. Ich habe zwar derzeit eine ziemliche Erkältung, weil ich am Montag bei dem vermeintlich warmen Wetter bis 21 Uhr auf der Terrasse gesessen habe und nicht bemerkt habe, dass es doch schon ganz schön schattig war 
Aber das ist bis Samstag sicher wieder weg 
Also: Schmitti bitte melden.... zur Not fahren wir gemütlich zu zweit 
Sonntag ginge bei mir allerdings auch.
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (7. Mai 2008)

Morgen.

Habe leider am Samstag keine Zeit, da ich Fussball spielen muss und ich musste auch das MTB wieder zurück senden. 
Bekomme es erst ende diesen Monats wieder und kann es dann behalten. 
Bin also auf dem Bike erst wieder anfang Juni unterwegs mit dem Bike.
Bis dahin muss ich mich mit dem RR fit halten. 

Halte euch auf dem laufenden wann wir wieder Biken können.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (7. Mai 2008)

Dascha Doof - den ganzen Laden voller Bikes und nicht fahren können - ist ja wirklich zum    - aber die Tatsache, das du es behalten kannst ist ja ne schöne Aussicht  

@Emil: mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand - ich sehe schon ne Horrorvision kommen  - da bin ich irgendwann mal fit um da richtig hochzufahren und dann darf ich nicht   - aber hast schon Recht - ist wie so vieles, wenns übertrieben wird , wird es auch rücksichtsloser   

@Holgi: ja, was machen wir jetzt - fahren wir beide am Samstag ne Seniorenrunde - oder  verschieben wir das auf Sonntag in der Hoffnung, dass Emil und Micha mitkommen?


----------



## harzholgi (7. Mai 2008)

N`abend,
ich bin flexibel und fahre sowieso an beiden Tagen 
Vielleicht melden sich die anderen ja mal, wenn feststeht ob sie können. 
Dann machen wir das kurzfristig.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> Vielleicht melden sich die anderen ja mal, wenn feststeht ob sie können. 

Ich habe Freitag und Sonntag Zeit. Was haltet ihr davon möglichst früh loszufahren, da ist es noch nicht so heiss.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (8. Mai 2008)

na wenn es nicht vor dem Aufstehen ist habe ich da kein Problem mit - alte Leute brauchen eh nicht mehr so viel Schlaf


----------



## harzholgi (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,
meine Sommergrippe ist unerwartet schlimm . Ich würde daher auch gern auf Sonntag schieben. gd_merlin wollte eventuell auch mit. 
Uhrzeitmäßig wär` mir früh auch ganz lieb. Man schafft einfach mehr 
Dann könnte man zum Beispiel HKB - Stieglitzecke - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Torfhaus - Märchenweg - Rehberger Graben oder sowas 
Vielleicht schliesst sich ja noch der eine oder andere aus dem Forum an?
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (8. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Dann könnte man zum Beispiel HKB - Stieglitzecke - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Torfhaus - Märchenweg - Rehberger Graben oder sowas



das hört sich ja an wie ne harz umrundung... wie weit ist das was du da vor hast?

sonntag hätte ich auch zeit, kommt aber auf die uhrzeit an wann ihr los wollt


----------



## harzholgi (8. Mai 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> das hört sich ja an wie ne harz umrundung... wie weit ist das was du da vor hast?
> 
> sonntag hätte ich auch zeit, kommt aber auf die uhrzeit an wann ihr los wollt



Hallo,
in Anbetracht meiner derzeit noch schlechten gesundheitlichen Verfassung, kommt mir die Strecke inzwischen auch ein bisschen mutig vor...
Sind etwa 60 km wunderschöne Forstautobahnen und Singletrails 
Wann kannst Du denn?
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Mai 2008)

Moinsen Jungens und Altens... 

wie wäre es, die Höhe zu halten und über Phillipsbrücke, Wolfswarte zum Torfhaus? Dann muss man nicht zum Flutgraben abfahren. Ist aber trotzdem anstrengend.Wenn HKB- Stieglitzeck über Reitstieg puuhh
 Kann aber nicht zusagen, Pfingsten gehört der Familie.
Habe aber die Woche frei, werde da wohl etwas mehr fahren 

Grüße


----------



## Snakeskin (8. Mai 2008)

Naabend,
lese hier was von einer Tour am Sonntag.
Möchte mich anschließen, HKB, Wolfswarthe, Torfhaus sind immer gut.
Wann ist den wo ein treffen angesagt?
Ihr kommt ja von Sieber hoch nehme ich an, würde dann Stieglitzeck warten. Die Uhrzeit brauchte ich noch.
War nicht noch wer aus CLZ, könnte man ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTBfun (8. Mai 2008)

ich komme ja aus Göttingen, bis Herzberg (wenn es wieder da los geht) brauch ich ca 40 Minuten, aber da ich Samstag arbeiten muss will ich nicht unbedingt mitten in der Nacht gleich wieder aufstehen um zu euch zu kommen 

aber passt schon irgendwie hoffe ich.

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: und ich muss spätestens um 20 Uhr wieder in Gö sein


----------



## dwe60 (8. Mai 2008)

So gern wie ich mit euch fahren würde, aber 60 km sind definitiv zu viel für mich  - meinen Fitnessstand kennt ihr ja inzwischen  

Ich war gestern mit meinem Neffen über die Söse-Vorsperre zur HKB hoch - dann zurück über Stieglitzecke - Dammhaus und dann nach  Clausthal zurück - waren 43 km und ich war fix und fertig   

@snakeskin: ich war das  - vor 2 Wochen bin ich mit Auto nach Herzberg gefahren und von da aus los

@holgi: gute Besserung


----------



## gd_merlin (9. Mai 2008)

hy,

der Termin am Sonntag paßt gut ;-) wo und wann ist treffen ??

Kann ich meinen "dicken" [alter BMW] bei jemanden auf den Hof stellen, so daß ich ihn vorfinde wie ich ihn abgestellt habe ?? 

Für techn. Touren bin ich immer offen.

Klaus (aus Steina) kommt auch mit .. allerdings fährt er mit dem Bike bis Herzberg und ich fahre mit dem Auto ....

@harzholgi
Alles Gute !!! Hoffe es klappt am Sonntag mit Dir....


----------



## micha2 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> gut ;-) wo und wann ist treffen ??

Wie wär's wenn wir uns am Herzberger Krankenhaus treffen? Das ist leicht zu finden, grosser Parkplatz, und wir fahren von dort direkt in den Wald hinein in Richtung Auerhahnstation, Braakberg, HKB, Stieglitzeck, dort Treffpunkt mit denen die nicht so weit fahren wollen oder von woanders kommen. Der Zeitpunkt hängt davon ab ob und wie lange wir bei der HKB Pause machen.
Dann Wolfswarte, (Torfhaus), Oderteich, aber das können wir uns dann immer noch überlegen. Viel mehr als 60km sollte es auch für mich nicht werden.

Ich schlage 9:00 Uhr vor. Falls das für jemanden zu früh sein sollte, dann bitte laut aufschreien. Ich möchte jetzt nur vermeiden dass wir unnötig spät losfahren, und hinterher sagen alle dass es auch früher gegangen wäre.

> Kann ich meinen "dicken" [alter BMW] bei jemanden auf den Hof stellen, so daß ich ihn vorfinde wie ich ihn abgestellt habe ?? 

Wenn dir der öffentliche Parkplatz nicht sicher genug ist, dann evtl. bei Holgi, der wohnt ganz in der Nähe vom Krankenhaus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (9. Mai 2008)

Wie lang und technisch anspruchsvoll wäre denn die Strecke, wenn man ab Stieglitzeck dazustößt?

@snakeskin: wie fährst du denn hoch? - über Polsterberg und Dammhaus?


----------



## harzholgi (9. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie lang und technisch anspruchsvoll wäre denn die Strecke, wenn man ab Stieglitzeck dazustößt?


Hallo Dieter,

Magdeburger Hütte bis Wolfswarte = ein langer Anstieg

Wolfswarte bis Torfhaus = verblockter Trail (Bachbett). Nachdem es mich da 2x abgeworfen hat, schiebe ich an den beiden Stellen. Da sind vom Regen Spurrillen ausgespült, in denen man mit den Pedalen aufsetzt. 

Von Torfhaus über Märchenweg zum Oderteich = traumhaft schöne Wurzeltrails, die die Experten nicht wirklich fordern, die ich aber auch stellenweise mit Dir gemeinsam schieben werde. Weiterhin Bohlenwege, Brücken, Treppen und natürlich Moorpackungen.
Meines Erachtens einer der schönsten Single-Trails im Harz.
Die weiteren Streckenabschnitte sind dann aber wirklich easy.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (9. Mai 2008)

Nabend, 

ich fahre am Samstag mit der VB Arena Harz aus Osterode ab.
Wenn Ihr am Sonntag noch fahrt und ich nicht zu platt bin  binb ich dabei. 
BG 
Mike


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Mai 2008)

Werde euch ein Stückbegleiten. Muss dann mal sehen, wann ich zeitlich abbreche.
9.00 Krankenhaus ist ok.


----------



## harzholgi (9. Mai 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Werde euch ein Stückbegleiten.



Und ich hab schon die ganze Zeit überlegt, wie wir Dir bei Deiner Familie argumentativ Rückendeckung verschaffen können, was die wertative Reihenfolge von MTB-Touren und Pfingsfeiern betrifft   
Schön, dass Du dabei bist.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (9. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht zieht die soziale Schiene - er musste Senioren durch den Wald helfen   

Holgi, hast mich schon fast überzeugt  

aber 3 ? hab ich noch:

1. kommen wir nach dem Oderteich irgendwie wieder Richtung Stieglitzeck - bzw.  ich zumindest?

2. wieviel km hat die Runde dann ca.?

3. wie spät seit ihr ungefähr an der Magdeburger Hütte?


----------



## Sandhase (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo und gruß an alle,

 würd mich am sonntag eurer gruppe gern anschliessen, wenns keine raserei wird 

MFG martin


----------



## harzholgi (9. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> aber 3 ? hab ich noch:
> 
> 1. kommen wir nach dem Oderteich irgendwie wieder Richtung Stieglitzeck - bzw.  ich zumindest?
> 
> ...



1. Ja, Du kannst auf Straße über Sonnenberg in gut 20 Minuten wieder an der Stieglitzecke sein.
2. Weniger (etwa 15 vielleicht)
3. Lass mich rechnen 
Herzberg-HKB = 60 min
Pause 30 min
HKB über Reitstieg inklusive Stürze, Plattfüße und dadurch nötige Reparaturen auch ca. 45 min
= ca. 11.15 frühestens.

Ich selbst werde eventuell den Reitstieg über Ackerstrasse umfahren. Den habe ich mir dieses Jahr schon 2x angetan und in Anbetracht meiner miserablen gesundheitlichen Verfassung spar ich mir den eventuell. Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall 11 Uhr vor Ort.
Wir sollten am besten Handynummern austauschen (PM). 
Holgi.


----------



## micha2 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> 1. kommen wir nach dem Oderteich irgendwie wieder Richtung Stieglitzeck - bzw. ich zumindest?

Da fallen mir nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein.
a) Strasse, sind ein paar Kilometer, ohne grössere Steigungen. Leider wird am Sonntag viel Verkehr sein.
b) Vom Oderteich wieder in Richtung Norden bis zu dem Graben (dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt), und diesem Graben nach Westen folgen. Das bringt dich ein gutes Stück in die richtige Richtung.  

Der kürzeste Rückweg vom Oderteich nach Herzberg wäre:
Rehberger Graben - Pause beim Rehberger Grabenhaus - Jordanshöhe - Sieberberg - Aschentalshalbe - (Knollen) - Herzberg


> 3. wie spät seit ihr ungefähr an der Magdeburger Hütte?

Gute Frage. Schwer zu sagen, weil ich normalerweise nie auf die Uhr schaue. Als ganz grobe Schätzung werfe ich mal 11:00 in den Raum. Korrigiert mich bitte falls ich völlig daneben liege.


> würd mich am sonntag eurer gruppe gern anschliessen, wenns keine raserei wird 

Klar doch. Wir wollen kein Wettrennen machen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. Mai 2008)

Da ja erfreulicherweise recht viel Interesse an dieser Tour besteht, aber noch viele Fragen offen sind hier mal eine kleine Skizze:




Wer der Meinung ist, dass er den erneuten Aufstieg am Siebersattel in Richtung Knollen nicht mehr möchte oder wenn es durch ausserplanmässige Stops zu Verzögerungen kommt, kann am Siebersattel in 35 Minuten auf der Straße ohne Steigung nach Herzberg zurückrollen.

Anhang anzeigen Krankenhaus - Torfhaus - Herzberg.kmz

Holgi


----------



## Snakeskin (9. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie lang und technisch anspruchsvoll wäre denn die Strecke, wenn man ab Stieglitzeck dazustößt?
> 
> @snakeskin: wie fährst du denn hoch? - über Polsterberg und Dammhaus?



Kann man machen, ist am einfachsten. Dann zur Magdeburger Hütte hoch durch den Wald.
Ich würde so gegen 10.00 Uhr lostuckern, kommt dann mit 11-11.30Uhr hin um die anderen zu treffen.
Evtl. wäre noch ne Handinummer von einem Südharzer gut, falls sich jemand verspätet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> Da ja erfreulicherweise recht viel Interesse an dieser Tour besteht, aber noch viele Fragen offen sind hier mal eine kleine Skizze: ...

Hat übrigens Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Tour Nr. 8, zu der es auch ein Höhendiagramm gibt:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour8.htm
Der Anfang bis zur HKB war da etwas anders, aber der Rest entspricht weitgehend der geplanten Tour vom Sonntag.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## katkla (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,
komm am Sonntag auch mit.
Treffpunkt ist wo und wann? (bei Schmitti ?)
Die letzte Tour war übrigens echt gut.
Gruß an alle,Klaus


----------



## harzholgi (10. Mai 2008)

katkla schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist wo und wann? (bei Schmitti ?))



Hallo,
diesmal gehts um 9 Uhr ab Klinik Herzberg 
Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (10. Mai 2008)

hy,

ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei, werde bei @Holgi um 8.40h auftauchen ...

Fahre heute (Samstag) eine kleine Runde, um am Sonntag dann fitt zu sein..

bis dann.

mfg


----------



## micha2 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> diesmal gehts um 9 Uhr ab Klinik Herzberg 

Da der Parkplatz recht gross ist möchte ich das noch genauer beschreiben:
Es gibt dort zwei Parkplätze. Wir treffen uns auf dem oberen Parkplatz, der direkt am Krankenhaus liegt. Und zwar am hinteren (östlichen) Ende dieses Platzes, da wo das Schild "Techn. Zentrale" steht.

Für diejenigen die mit dem Fahrrad aus dem Lonautal kommen: Den Weg gegenüber dem Lagerfeuerplatz etwa 200m weit hochfahren, der Treffpunkt ist dann gleich am Anfang des Parkplatzes.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (10. Mai 2008)

Doch nur 15 km - nach Karte hatte ich da mit mehr gerechnet - sollte ich gerade noch so schaffen   

den Rückweg habe ich mir auf der Karte mal angeschaut - es gibt Wege rechts und links der Bundesstrasse, die führen bis hinter Sonnenberg - den Rest bis Stieglitzeck müsste man dann Strasse fahren   

@Snakeskin: von wo fährst du los? - ich wohne Ortsausgang Richtung OHA - fahre dann am UNI-Gelände lang über Hirschlerteich - Parkplatz Polsterberg - Tote-Männer-Tal - Sperberhaier Damm

hoch zum Acker werde ich sicherlich einen Teil schieben müssen - da fehlt mir noch was an Kraft und Kondi   

wenn dich das nicht stört, können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen - oder halt erst oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (10. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Doch nur 15 km - nach Karte hatte ich da mit mehr gerechnet - sollte ich gerade noch so schaffen
> 
> den Rückweg habe ich mir auf der Karte mal angeschaut - es gibt Wege rechts und links der Bundesstrasse, die führen bis hinter Sonnenberg - den Rest bis Stieglitzeck müsste man dann Strasse fahren
> 
> ...


@dwe60
dann würde ich mal sagen 10.00 Uhr bei Sympatec! O.K.?


----------



## dwe60 (10. Mai 2008)

Alles klar   

Ich schick dir  vorsichtshalber mal meine Handy-Nr. per PN


----------



## MTBfun (10. Mai 2008)

ist das hier die Adresse wo es morgen los geht?

Kliniken Herzberg und Osterode GmbH
Dr.-Frössel-Allee 
37412 Herzberg am Harz

ich brauch das für's Navi um den Weg zu finden


----------



## dwe60 (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernhard!

Bin mir zwar nicht 100% sicher - aber das müsste es eigentlich sein, da es in Herzberg nur das eine Krankenhaus gibt  

verlass dich nicht auf dein Navi - fahr nach Schildern


----------



## harzholgi (10. Mai 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Kliniken Herzberg und Osterode GmbH
> Dr.-Frössel-Allee
> 37412 Herzberg am Harz



Ja, da liegst Du richtig  Hoffentlich nicht nach der Tour 

Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (10. Mai 2008)

dann muss ich nur noch den wecker hören, dann kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich hoffe jemand schaut noch hier rein.
Werde es wohlnicht schaffen. Also wartet nicht!
Viel Spass


----------



## harzholgi (11. Mai 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hoffe jemand schaut noch hier rein.
> Werde es wohlnicht schaffen. Also wartet nicht!
> Viel Spass



Schade Tim, aber die Familie verlangt eben manchmal Opfer...
Dir trotzdem einen schönen Tag 
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr Hübschen!   

ich hoffe ihr seit wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause angekommen - mir ist das auch teilweise gelungen  

zum Einen habe ich mich auf dem Rückweg noch auf die Klappe gelegt - nicht schlimm, aber komischerweise nicht auf  einem von den geilen Trails die Snake mit mir noch gefahren ist (thx dafür  ) - erst in nem flachen Modderstück, als eine Pfütze wider erwarten tiefer war als sie mir vorher gesagt hatte   

und ca. 1km vor Hause - am Ortseingang Clausthal war dann mein Vorderreifen platt   - Sachen gibts   

mir tut zwar alles weh - mit 57 km sind es dann doch wesentlich mehr geworden wie geplant und wie ich mir auch zugemutet hätte - und die Trails wäre ich sicherlich ohne Euch garnicht gefahren   - aber wie ich schon zu Snake sagte - "wer nicht an  seine Grenzen geht, weiß nicht wo er hin will"   

in diesem Sinne:

es war ne geile Tour mit Euch  

ps: am schlimmsten ist meine Verletzung im Gesicht, irgendwas stimmt mir meinem Kiefer nicht - ich kriege das Grinsen nicht mehr weg


----------



## Snakeskin (11. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das war mal wieder eine tolle Tour. Nachdem wir am Knollen nochmal aufgetankt haben sind wir wohlbehalten wieder in Herzberg angekommen. Noch länger hätte es für mich nicht sein dürfen, es waren 65,7km und 1374 Höhenmeter. Das Höhendiagramm von heute:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour15.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (11. Mai 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Noch länger hätte es für mich nicht sein dürfen
> Gruss
> Michael



Stimmt...




Weitere Bilder kommen gleich


----------



## harzholgi (11. Mai 2008)

Man war ich platt...
...aber auch wahnsinnig dankbar für den schönen Tag den wir hatten!





Hanskühnenburg




Wolfswarte





















Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (11. Mai 2008)

Man bin ich fertig, war wirklich endgeil, suuuuper tour und suuuuper leute,

      

habs zwar nicht bis zum schluss geschafft, aber macht nichts  

gruß an alle und bis zum nächsten mal  

MFG martin


----------



## MTBfun (11. Mai 2008)

die oberschenkel brennen auch bei mirganz schön, aber war ne richtig klasse tour die ich jederzeit wieder fahren würde.

ich freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.


----------



## katkla (11. Mai 2008)

War echt ne super Tour und die Abfahrt vom Großen Knollen nach Herzberg war ein toller Abschluß.Es hat einfach alles gepasst,Wetter,Tour und die netten Leute!!!   Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
 Viele Grüße an Alle, Klaus


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Mai 2008)

mehr zu sagen gibt es nicht


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Mai 2008)

Anbei nochml ne Grafik


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Mai 2008)

Nochmal Wasser  tanken


Man vergleiche die Gesichtmimik der folgenden Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (12. Mai 2008)

Ja wurde bereits alles gesagt .. hat mir Super gefallen bei Euch hier im Harz  
Bis zum nächsten mal 



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungens und Altens...
> 
> Habe aber die Woche frei, werde da wohl etwas mehr fahren
> 
> Grüße



Willst Du Dienstag noch fahren Tim ?? 

BG 
Mike


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Mai 2008)

Dienstag kann ich es leider nicht genau sagen.Muss früh zum Arzt.
Keine Ahnung, wielange das dauert.


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2008)

So, meine Fotos hab ich nun auch oben - hier ein kleiner Auszug:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97234
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97231
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97208
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97189
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97187

der Rest ist bei mir Foto-Album

@Holgi: wie hat  deine Erkältung die Tour eigentlich überstanden - bist du sie los - oder wehrt sie sich noch?


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
ich hatte über die räumliche Ausdehnung der Kamera gestichelt Hat sich aber echt gelohnt! Die Bilder sind super. Besonders die von der Wolfswarte 




dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: wie hat  deine Erkältung die Tour eigentlich überstanden - bist du sie los - oder wehrt sie sich noch?


Ein bisschen wehrt sie sich immer noch Ist aber inzwischen deutlich besser geworden.

Wann werden bei Dir die die Fäden gezogen? Ich meine die Gesichts-OP wegen dem statischen Grinsen?

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. Mai 2008)

Den Bildern nach, war es ja ein riesen Fun. Upps war ja dabei!  
Wir sollten schonmal nen neuen Termin suchen. Wir haben da ne super Truppe zusammen und sollten es weiterpflegen, auf das noch mehr Leute teilnehmen. 
Ich finde es oft schade, so allein durch den Harz zu fahren.
Es war zwar anstrengend aber ich habe es überlebt. Von daher gehen auch die Kilometer in Ordnung. Zudem fand ich es super,auch mal andere Trails kennenzulernen. Der Märchenweg war mir bis dato unbekannt.
Apropos Tour, wollte evtl.mal am Donnerstag die Gegend bei Thale ansehen. Hat da noch jemand Interesse? Dachträger und zwei weitere Schienen stehen bereit.
Über GPS Tracks wäre ich auch dankbar.

Grüße Emil


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Mai 2008)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen ober der Tante-Ju Trail (heisst glaube ich so)von der Hans-Kühnenburg runter Richtung Drecktal/Riefensbeek fahrbar ist ?
Bin da noch nicht gefahren. Will aber mal die nächste Tour dort fahren.

Danke für eine Info.

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Mai 2008)

Er ist fahrbar.

Viel Spass


----------



## bodo bagger (15. Mai 2008)

mit der einschränkung, dass im mittelteil der forst gewütet hatte und der fortgang des trails an der entstandenen freifläche etwas gesucht werden muss. ansonsten einer der geilsten trails im harz...


----------



## dwe60 (15. Mai 2008)

Der Idee kann ich nur beipflichten  

die meisten Wege kannte ich auch nicht - eigentlich traurig für jemanden der seit über 30 Jahren hier lebt    - wir müssen ja nicht jedes mal auf Schmitti warten bis er wieder Zeit und Rad hat  

also in der Woche gehts erstmal nicht bei mir - muss mal wieder ein paar Brötchen verdienen - an diesem WE bin ich auf einem MTB-Lehrgang - und nächtes WE müssen wir mal schauen - evtl. muss ich da irgendwann arbeiten - und nach Altenau zum MTB-Event wollte ich eigentlich auch mal vorbeischauen - vielleicht kann man das irgendwie verbinden

@Holgi: mein Arzt mein das verwächst sich mit der Zeit   




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach, war es ja ein riesen Fun. Upps war ja dabei!
> Wir sollten schon mal nen neuen Termin suchen. Wir haben da ne super Truppe zusammen und sollten es weiterpflegen, auf das noch mehr Leute teilnehmen.
> Ich finde es oft schade, so allein durch den Harz zu fahren.
> Es war zwar anstrengend aber ich habe es überlebt. Von daher gehen auch die Kilometer in Ordnung. Zudem fand ich es super,auch mal andere Trails kennenzulernen. Der Märchenweg war mir bis dato unbekannt.
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Mai 2008)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> mit der einschränkung, dass im mittelteil der forst gewütet hatte und der fortgang des trails an der entstandenen freifläche etwas gesucht werden muss. ansonsten einer der geilsten trails im harz...



O.K 
Danke. Dann werd ich den mal bei der nächsten Tour mit einbauen.
Äh, wenn ich hier schon die Spezies habe: von der Hans Kühnenburg geht ein Weg oder Trail (Fastweg?) nach links weg, an der Seilerklippe vorbei und endet auf dem Nasser Weg. Der ist so 5km lang und 200Hm. 
Ist das was oder ist der zugewachsen?

Danke nochmal.

Gruß aus der Gegend von Hannover in den Harz

DHF


----------



## harzholgi (15. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> O.K
> Danke. Dann werd ich den mal bei der nächsten Tour mit einbauen.
> Äh, wenn ich hier schon die Spezies habe: von der Hans Kühnenburg geht ein Weg oder Trail (Fastweg?) nach links weg, an der Seilerklippe vorbei und endet auf dem Nasser Weg. Der ist so 5km lang und 200Hm.
> Ist das was oder ist der zugewachsen?
> ...



Hallo,
dieser Weg ist Pflicht! Unbedingt einplanen!
Holgi


----------



## Winky (16. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> O.K
> Danke. Dann werd ich den mal bei der nächsten Tour mit einbauen.
> Äh, wenn ich hier schon die Spezies habe: von der Hans Kühnenburg geht ein Weg oder Trail (Fastweg?) nach links weg, an der Seilerklippe vorbei und endet auf dem Nasser Weg. Der ist so 5km lang und 200Hm.
> Ist das was oder ist der zugewachsen?
> ...



Hi,

letzte Woche erst gefahren, da ist nichts zugewachsen, viel Spaß


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Mai 2008)

OK. Super. Ich hab es schon mit in den GPS-Track eingebaut  

Nur wenn ich die ganzen schönen Trails in der Umgebung alle einbaue, komme ich auf fast 2000Hm  

Na, mal sehn ob wir das schaffen.

Schönes Wochenende (auch bei dem Mistwetter hier), oder hat es im HArz nicht geregnet die letzten 24 Std. ?

DownHillFaller


----------



## dwe60 (20. Mai 2008)

Na Leutz - wo seit ihr denn?  

wie schaut es denn am WE aus? - Samstag will ich nach Altenau zum Event - daher würde Sonntag mir ganz gut passen


----------



## Winky (20. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Na Leutz - wo seit ihr denn?
> 
> wie schaut es denn am WE aus? - Samstag will ich nach Altenau zum Event - daher würde Sonntag mir ganz gut passen



Hi dwe60,

was ist denn in Altenau los


----------



## gd_merlin (20. Mai 2008)

@Downhillfaller

mach doch zwei Touren draus ;-) dann würden auch Leute ich wie ich mitfahren ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (21. Mai 2008)

Winky schrieb:


> Hi dwe60,
> 
> was ist denn in Altenau los



Hallo Winky!

guggst du hier:  http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/index.html


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> @Downhillfaller
> 
> mach doch zwei Touren draus ;-) dann würden auch Leute ich wie ich mitfahren ....



Ja  wenn wir schon in den Harz fahren, dann muss es auch weh tun  
Rumdödeln können wir auch im Deister  

Aber dieses Jahr wollen wir schon noch einige Male in den Harz fahren  

Bis bald im Wald

DHF


----------



## Winky (21. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Winky!
> 
> guggst du hier:  http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/index.html



hallo dw60,

danke für die Info, da könnte man ja mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Winky (21. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> @Downhillfaller
> 
> mach doch zwei Touren draus ;-) dann würden auch Leute ich wie ich mitfahren ....




Wie so´n das, so weit ich weiß ein Merlin kann doch zaubern


----------



## harzholgi (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wer hat denn am Wochenende mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour? 
Dieter hatte ja auch schon mal wg. Sonntag angefragt. 
Wer wäre denn dabei?
Bei mir gehts an beiden Tagen.
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. Mai 2008)

Kann leider nicht. Samstag Arbeit, Sonntag will und muss ich wohl mal die Familie mit ausfahren.
Oder Samstag Abend Versuch eines Nightrides?

Grüße


----------



## harzholgi (22. Mai 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Oder Samstag Abend Versuch eines Nightrides?



Ich bin dabei 
Wann soll`s denn losgehen....und wohin 
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> Wann soll`s denn losgehen....und wohin
> Holgi



Dann schlagt mal was vor. Wann, wo und wie weit?
Vielleicht komme ich auch mit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Dann schlagt mal was vor. Wann, wo und wie weit?



Vorschlag 1 (Nightride light):
Abfahrt 20 Uhr bei Tim
Gegen 21 Uhr Ankunft HKB, Pause
21.30 Fahrt in die Dämmerung über Reitstieg zur Stieglitzecke.
22.00 (Jetzt ist es ziemlich düster) Ackerstrasse Richtung HKB zurück und über Braakberg im Mondschein zum Schwimmbad runter.
Ca. 35 km, 650 hm.
Zurück in Herzberg gegen 23.00

Vorschlag 2 (Nightride Magnum):
Im Siebertal hoch (Evtl. Singletrail neben Strasse)
Clausthaler Flutgraben entlang zum Torfhaus. Alkoholfreies Weizen auf der Alm.
Zurück ein Stück Märchenweg, dann aber wieder zum Clausthaler Flutgraben. 
Hoch zur Stieglitzecke und auf der Ackerstrasse Richtung Jagdhaus.
Braakbergtrail runter bis Waldschwimmbad
Ca. 50 km, 900 hm, Abfahrt nach Vereinbarung

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> 22.00 (Jetzt ist es ziemlich düster) Ackerstrasse Richtung HKB zurück und über Braakberg im Mondschein zum Schwimmbad runter.

Der Mond geht aber erst Sonntag früh um 1:15 auf. Vielleicht sollten wir eine halbe Stunde früher losfahren? Ich bin für Vorschlag 1.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Der Mond geht aber erst Sonntag früh um 1:15 auf.



Hallo,
daran erkennt man den wahren Astronomen in Dir
Es wird also ein echter NightRide.

Abfahrt also um 1930.

Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (23. Mai 2008)

Ich werde gleich mal ne kleine Testrunde drehen um zu sehen ob ich schon wieder biken kann (hab nen kleinen Salto mit den üblichen Blessuren gemacht letzte Woche, möglicherweise ein zeh (an)gebrochen, zumindest heftig blau und dick, aber sonst nix schlimmes).

Hätte totale lust auf nen Nightride, werde mich nachher melden, ob ich fahren kann.

4 Stunden Licht sollte reichen, oder?

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> 4 Stunden Licht sollte reichen, oder?



Hallo,
zwei Stunden denke ich reichen... 
Wir fahren ja anfangs in der Dämmerung berghoch. Da ist es ohne Licht romantischer . 
Gute Besserung!

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Mai 2008)

Ok,
 Variante 1 mit Nasser Weg?


----------



## Snakeskin (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht.
Würde auch gern mit euch mal wieder ne Runde drehen, fahre aber am Sonntag in Altenau den Marathon mit.
Sagt Bescheid wenn es mal wieder losgeht, bin für allee Schandtaten bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> ...fahre aber am Sonntag in Altenau den Marathon mit



Viel Glück 
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (23. Mai 2008)

Schade, aber da bin ich dann raus  

Nightride ist (noch) nicht mein Ding - ganz abgesehen, dass die Trails bei Helligkeit für mich schon ne riesen Herausforderung sind fehlt mir ganz einfach auch vernünftige Beleuchtung  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffe auf nette Fotos in Holgis Blog


----------



## gd_merlin (23. Mai 2008)

harzholgi:
wohin geht es denn am Sonntag ? 

Hätte ein bissle Zeit (sofern das Wetter mitsspielt) und würde gern mal so die techn. Trails um Herzberg kennen lernen.

dwe60
Beleuchtung kannst Du günstig ;-) von mir haben... siehe "sign"

bye


----------



## dwe60 (23. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Angebot - komme evtl. mal drauf zurück  

geht z. Zt. aber finanziell nicht


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> und würde gern mal so die techn. Trails um Herzberg kennen lernen.



Hallo Merlin,
ich habe auch noch nichts konkretes für Sonntag. Das hängt ja auch ein bisschen vom Nightride am Samstag ab 

Wenn Du sowas wie Eckerloch meinst, dass ist weniger mein Ding. Ich habe schon Probleme Wolfswarte runter nach Torfhaus.

Was man machen könnte wäre:
Ab Herzberg hoch zum Elseblick - Runter auf dem wunderschönen  Singeltrail zum Paradies. Vom Paradies wieder hoch zum Jägerfleck (oder ganz zum Knollen). Runter auf dem flowigen Singletrail über Lübbersbuche und Herzberger Hütte zur Herzberger Papierfabrik. 

Wer hat den noch Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag?

Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (23. Mai 2008)

wann und wo ist Morgen Abend die Abfahrt geplant? Bitte mit Navi tauglicher Adresse damit ich den Weg finde 

Meine 'Testrunde' ging recht gut heute, wenn ich etwas lockerer in die Pedale trete macht der Fuss kaum Probleme, allerdings wäre mir da die kurze Runde Nightride light) lieber.

Wegen Sonntag würde ich erst nach der Runde entscheiden, weil ich erstmal sehen will wie mein Fuss sich dann verhält.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> Wer hat den noch Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag?

Das entscheide ich kurzfristig am Samstag abend.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> wann und wo ist Morgen Abend die Abfahrt geplant? Bitte mit Navi tauglicher Adresse damit ich den Weg finde



Hallo 
also dann 1930 wie beim letzten Mal am Krankenhaus.
Ist das für euch ok Micha und Tim?
Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ok,
> Variante 1 mit Nasser Weg?



Hallo Tim,
sorry, ich habe Deinen Post eben erst gesehen. Natürlich können wir auch über den nassen Weg 
Den genauen Verlauf können wir ja wieder vor Ort festlegen.
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Mai 2008)

Jupp, wird gehen.
Eckerloch kann ick och nicht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> also dann 1930 wie beim letzten Mal am Krankenhaus.

ist ok.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

Also dann...
hat noch jemand Lust auf einen zünftigen NightRide 
Samstag abend 19.30 Uhr ab Krankenhaus Herzberg!
Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (23. Mai 2008)

@harzholgi
Singeltrails wie der Märchenweg oben in Torfhaus ist auch nicht mein Ding, sondern bissle Wurzeln dazwischen, ab / zu steinchen oder kleineren Sprung... hey... ich bin 37 und 97 KG schwer... da geht nicht ganz so viel ;-) 

Wann soll es Sonntag losgehen ? Deine Adresse habe ich ja noch in meiner PN.

Viel Spaß beim Night-Ride, bin terminlich verhindert für Samstag.


----------



## dwe60 (23. Mai 2008)

Interesse hätte ich natürlich schon  

traust du mir das zu - Holgi? 

wieviel km? hm? Stunden?

@Merlin: dann fahren wir beide ja in einer Gewichtsklasse   




harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin,
> ich habe auch noch nichts konkretes für Sonntag. Das hängt ja auch ein bisschen vom Nightride am Samstag ab
> 
> Wenn Du sowas wie Eckerloch meinst, dass ist weniger mein Ding. Ich habe schon Probleme Wolfswarte runter nach Torfhaus.
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> traust du mir das zu - Holgi?
> 
> wieviel km? hm? Stunden?



Hallo Dieter,
Dir traue ich alles zu 
Die Höhenmeter zur HKB hast Du ja schonmal gestrampelt. Sollte für Dich also kein Problem sein.
Es werden so zwischen 30 und 35 km werden. Fahrzeit vielleicht so 3 Stunden.

Holgi


----------



## Winky (23. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> @harzholgi
> hey... ich bin 37 und 97 KG schwer... da geht nicht ganz so viel ;-)




Hi,
du armer Kerl, aber jetzt verstehe ich, deswegen schaut deine Frau immer so traurig.   
Tut mir leid aber das mußte jetzt sein.


----------



## harzholgi (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Sonntag wird bei mir nichts 
Mein Söhnchen Frederick hat mich gefragt, ob ich nicht mit ihm mal wieder auf Tour gehen möchte. Das hat für mich natürlich Priorität.
Wir werden also morgen eine, für unsere Begriffe, extrem langsame Tour machen:
Mit dem Fahrradbus ab 10.35 nach Andreasberg (Glockenberg, vielleicht bekommt man da noch Anschluß an den Bus zur Jordanshöhe). Entlang des Sonnenberger Grabens nach Sonnenberg.  Dann über Clausthaler Flutgraben nach Torfhaus. Den Rückweg habe ich noch nicht durchgeplant. Wenn er noch fit ist über HKB, sonst einfach im Siebertal runter. 
Es sind alles einfache Trails mit wenig hm aber viel Landschaft.
Wenn trotzdem jemand Bock zu so einer Tour hat, würden wir uns freuen
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (24. Mai 2008)

Zwar schade - weil, die Tour hätte zu mir gepasst   (und danke für dein Vertrauen in mich   )

aber Family geht natürlich vor - ich wäre froh wenn mein Sohnemann mich danach mal fragen würde  

wünsche euch beiden viel Spaß   - vielleicht klappts ja nächtes WE - wo ist eigentlich Schmitti?


----------



## harzholgi (25. Mai 2008)

Einfach toll! 
Mal wieder ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art. 
Wir sind gemütlich im hellen losgefahren und waren zum Sonnenuntergang auf dem Acker. 
Bei einsetzender Dämmerung ging es auf dem Reitstieg weiter in Richtung Stieglitzecke.
Hier hieß es dann: "Licht an!" Weiter in Richtung Teilungspfahl und am Waldmuseum vorbei nach Lonau runter. 
Ich hoffe ich habe von Bernhards Lupine keinen Sonnenbrand auf dem Rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Mai 2008)

Nice Pics!

Mir haben ja die Photonenstrahlen zu neuen Geschwindigkeiten verholfen.
Ist aber schon ein krasser unterschied zur Sigma.
Bernhard hätte doch aber auch gleich das Wild grillen können, da es ihn ja schon beinahe vom Bike geholt hätte.

Bin zu weiteren Schandtaten bereit!
Tim


----------



## harzholgi (25. Mai 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Nice Pics!



Hallo,
ich schwöre, der Sonnenuntergang ist NICHT retuschiert!
Auch wenn er aussieht als wäre er von van Gogh.
Meine Rippe ist schlimmer als ich dachte. Ich habe die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen können bis ich eine passende Lage gefunden habe 
Meine Tour mit Frederick habe ich daher erstmal abgesagt. Auch wegen des Wetters. 
Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (25. Mai 2008)

war wieder (wie immer) eine tolle runde, auch wenn ich etwas geschwächeltet hatte  

das bild ist ja mal der hammer, tolle aufnahme holgi (gute besserung)! ist sofort mein desktop hintergrundbild geworden nachdem ich das datum etwas entfernt habe.

bei der nächsten tour sollten wir ne (hübsche) krankenschwester in herzberg ausleihen, die kann uns dann glewich unterwegs versorgen  

viele grüße,
bernhard


----------



## micha2 (25. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das Höhendiagramm von gestern:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour16.htm


> ich schwöre, der Sonnenuntergang ist NICHT retuschiert!

Tolles Bild. Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen dass ich es auf meiner Webseite verwendet habe.

Ein merkwürdiges Tempo seid ihr gestern gefahren. Zuerst als es bergauf ging war mir das zu langsam. Ich hatte ein paar Tage nichts mit dem MTB gemacht musste mich erst mal austoben. Habt ihr ja gemerkt dass ich plötzlich weg war. Aber dann zum Schluss als es bergab ging, da war mir euer Tempo viel zu schnell. Ich glaube ihr wart einen Kilometer vor mir.

Hat aber viel Spass gemacht !

Michael


----------



## Sandhase (25. Mai 2008)

wäre so gerne mitgefahren 
musste leider arbeiten  
die bilder sind echt klasse   
vieleicht klappts das nächste mal  



gruß an alle, martin


----------



## dwe60 (25. Mai 2008)

Man sind das geile Fotos    -  die müssten eigentlich auf ne Titelseite eines Harzer Bikemagazins     - irgendwann komm ich da mal mit   

@Holgi: was ist denn passiert - Sonnenbrand im Rippenbereich von Bernhards Lupine ?   

ich hoffe es ist nicht allzu heftig - auf jeden Fall gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winky (25. Mai 2008)

Hi Herzberger,

sagt mal, wo ist eigendlich das Waldmuseum, und ist das ein richtiges Museum zum besuchen 

Winky


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Mai 2008)

Hi winky,

ist oben am Langfast. Ist aber nur eine kleine offene Hütte. Ein paar Qaudratmeter mit ausgestopften Tieren.
Wenn du mal da bist, schaus dir an. Musst aber nicht extra hinfahren.

Grüße
Übrigens haben wir beim Nightride so ca. 10 Hirsche gesehen! zum Teil recht nah. Echtes Outdoor"museum"


----------



## harzholgi (25. Mai 2008)

Winky schrieb:


> Hi Herzberger,
> 
> sagt mal, wo ist eigendlich das Waldmuseum, und ist das ein richtiges Museum zum besuchen
> 
> Winky



Hallo,
das Waldmuseum ist eine kleine Hütte und heißt eigentlich "Susebach-Hütte". Sie befindet sich an der Langfaststrasse. Anhang anzeigen Waldmuseum.kmz
Das "Museum" ist nur ein kleiner Raum in der Hütte in dem ausgestopfte Tiere und andere Exponate ausgestellt sind.



Für Kinder ganz interessant aber nichts dolles. Als Ziel von Wanderungen oder Radtouren ganz brauchbar.
Bernhard war schon mal drin (Der blaue ganz rechts) .
Holgi


----------



## Winky (25. Mai 2008)

@Emil_Strauß u. Harzholgi

vielen Dank für die Info, schau ich mir mal auf der Karte an, das muß ich ja dann auch mal besuchen, 
oder könnte mich ja euch auch mal anschließen.

Grüße


----------



## Winky (25. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Waldmuseum ist eine kleine Hütte und heißt eigentlich "Susebach-Hütte". Sie befindet sich an der Langfaststrasse. Anhang anzeigen 141768
> Das "Museum" ist nur ein kleiner Raum in der Hütte in dem ausgestopfte Tiere und andere Exponate ausgestellt sind.
> 
> ...



Hi, doch wohl aber nicht ausgestopft


----------



## dwe60 (27. Mai 2008)

Holgi, wie gehts dir? was macht die Rippe?

alles im  Lot?


----------



## harzholgi (27. Mai 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi, wie gehts dir? was macht die Rippe?



Die Rippe ist mindestens angebrochen und tut beim Lachen tierisch weh: 
Radfahren geht aber schon wieder 

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (28. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Die Rippe ist mindestens angebrochen und tut beim Lachen tierisch weh:
> Radfahren geht aber schon wieder
> 
> Holgi



das gefühl kenn ich sehr gut. hatte mir letztes jahr 5 stück zerlegt. war ein meer aus schmerzen. das beste war, wenn man gelegen hat und sich nicht bewegen musste. das schlimmste die erste bewegung aus der ruhelage raus..... 

vorsichtshalber sollte man aber auf lustige tv sendungen und sonstige aufregende aktivitäten verzichten....


----------



## dwe60 (28. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Die Rippe ist mindestens angebrochen und tut beim Lachen tierisch weh:
> Radfahren geht aber schon wieder
> 
> Holgi




du machst aber auch Sachen   - zum Geburtstag gibts dann Ganzkörperprotektoren   

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung - schön das du schon wieder fahren kannst - wäre ja schlimmer wie Schmerzen - Gell


----------



## harzholgi (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ohne jetzt gleich wieder übermütig werden zu wollen,
WAS MACHEN WIR AM WOCHENENDE?
Die Wettervorhersage hat sich stark verbessert.
Wie siehts aus Schmitti, ist dein Rad schon da 
Hat jemand Lust? 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> WAS MACHEN WIR AM WOCHENENDE? 

Samstag bin ich nicht da, und Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht. Vielleicht schaue ich Sonntag früh hier rein ob ihr was geplant habt, und vielleicht mache ich dann mit. Ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Heute ist ein besonderer Tag. Zum ersten Mal seit über 10 Jahren habe ich es wieder geschafft den Eichelnkopf hochzufahren:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (28. Mai 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Heute ist ein besonderer Tag. Zum ersten Mal seit über 10 Jahren habe ich es wieder geschafft den Eichelnkopf hochzufahren



Gratuliere
Ich weiß, was Dir das bedeutet!
Es hat sich ja auch letzten Samstag schon gezeigt, dass Du topfit bist.
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (29. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ohne jetzt gleich wieder übermütig werden zu wollen,
> WAS MACHEN WIR AM WOCHENENDE?
> Die Wettervorhersage hat sich stark verbessert.
> ...



Lust natürlich  immer  

nur, Samstag geht bei mir garnicht - muss endlich mal wieder was an Haus und Garten machen  

Sonntag wäre also zeitlich besser - nur weiß ich noch nicht genau, ob ich nen Wagen habe 

also plant erstmal ohne mich - wenns klappt bin ich dabei


----------



## Snakeskin (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz,
wenn Sonntag was geht bin ich dabei.
Dieter, wir rollen das Feld dann wieder von hier aus auf


----------



## dwe60 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Snake!

Altenau gut überstanden? - warst zufrieden?

momentan muss ich erstmal schauen was mein Rücken macht - habe mich irgendwie verhoben  

an biken ist z. Zt. nicht zu denken  -  ich weiß nicht wie ich sitzen oder liegen soll - ich hoffe das bessert sich  morgen/übermorgen


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2008)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> mit der einschränkung, dass im mittelteil der forst gewütet hatte und der fortgang des trails an der entstandenen freifläche etwas gesucht werden muss. ansonsten einer der geilsten trails im harz...



Hallo Harzer,


wir wollen da am Samstag runter (Alte Ju). Habt ihr noch ein Tip wo man suchen muss, oder gar ein GPS-Track für den mittleren Teil ??

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieser Weg ist Pflicht! Unbedingt einplanen!
> Holgi



Hab ich mit eingeplant, nachdem wir Alte Ju runter sind kurbeln wir wieder hoch zur Hanskühnenburg und fahren dann den Trail.(*von der Hans Kühnenburg geht ein Weg oder Trail (Fastweg?) nach links weg, an der Seilerklippe vorbei und endet auf dem Nasser Weg. Der ist so 5km lang und 200Hm. 
Ist das was oder ist der zugewachsen?)*
Etwas seltsame Streckenführung, aber ich wollte soviel Trails wie möglich einbauen. 
Mal sehn was wir so schaffen am Samstag. Track ist variabel, so zwischen 48km und 62km und 1500Hm bis 1900Hm.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tips.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## harzholgi (29. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hab ich mit eingeplant, nachdem wir Alte Ju runter sind kurbeln wir wieder hoch zur Hanskühnenburg.....



Hallo, 
wir sind diesen Trail letzten Samstag gefahren. Die Bilder aus Post #336 sind dort entstanden. 
An einer Stelle hat der Weg seinem Namen noch alle Ehre gemacht 
Der Trail ist zwar verblockt, hat aber keine hohen Stufen und ist dadurch flowig zu fahren.
Wohin soll es denn dann weitergehen?
Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (29. Mai 2008)

welche Tour steht am Sonntag an ??

Habt Ihr schon etwas vor ?

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (29. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> welche Tour steht am Sonntag an ??
> 
> Habt Ihr schon etwas vor ?
> 
> bye



Hallo,
noch nichts konkretes. Wir müssen sehen, wie wir die Zusammenführung mit den Clausthalern gestalten. 
Martin, Dieter, wo wollen wir uns treffen und was würdest Du vorschlagen, wos lang geht?

Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (30. Mai 2008)

Bin offen für alles ... sehr gern techn. Trails 

Würde wahrscheinlich noch Klaus und 2 andere Mitbringen, wir wollen mit dem Zug anreisen nach Herzberg. Wäre also ggf. ca. 8.45h oder 9.45h da.


Bye


----------



## dwe60 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich muss erstmal schauen wie sich mein Rücken so entwickelt   - kann mich zwar heute halbwegs bewegen, aber sitzen geht irgendwie nicht richtig  


@Merlin: von Sachsa nach Herzberg mit der Bahn - ist das durch den Wald nicht schneller und kürzer?  



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind diesen Trail letzten Samstag gefahren. Die Bilder aus Post #336 sind dort entstanden.
> An einer Stelle hat der Weg seinem Namen noch alle Ehre gemacht
> Der Trail ist zwar verblockt, hat aber keine hohen Stufen und ist dadurch flowig zu fahren.
> ...


----------



## gd_merlin (30. Mai 2008)

wenn das Treffen um 9h ist, müßte ich zu früh (7h) aufstehen... und das an einem Sonntag ???

Hey, habe am Samstag LAN-/Netzwerkparty (Orga-Team), das wird eine lange Nacht mit wenig Schlaf... lieber der Zug ;-)


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind diesen Trail letzten Samstag gefahren. Die Bilder aus Post #336 sind dort entstanden.
> An einer Stelle hat der Weg seinem Namen noch alle Ehre gemacht
> Der Trail ist zwar verblockt, hat aber keine hohen Stufen und ist dadurch flowig zu fahren.
> ...



Hallo Holgi,

wir freuen uns schon auf morgen.
Ich habe so einiges aus eurer letzten Tour vom 11.5,(?) übernommen   Nur ohne Wolfswarte, Oderteich usw..
Da waren wir ja am 10.5. schon.
Die Google Earth Datei passt doch, oder ?
Start und Ziel ist identisch.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die Google Earth Datei passt doch, oder ?



Hallo,
die Tour ist nicht mit einen GPS geloggt sondern ich habe sie in Google-Earth mit dem Pfad-Editor recht flott geklickert. Im Bereich Märchenweg gibt es Abweichungen, da der Verlauf des Weges in den Luftaufnahmen nicht zu erkennen ist. Außerdem verläuft der Weg am Oderteich an der anderen Uferseite.
Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, dass die Wege in Earth schon nicht 100%ig stimmen. Eine Konvertierung der .KMZ-Datei ins GPS ist daher kritisch. Die KMZ-Datei sollte nur den ungefähren Verlauf darstellen. 50 m Abweichung sind da bestimmt schon mal drin.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die Google Earth Datei passt doch, oder ?



Hallo hier  nochmal das .KMZ "Nasser Weg" Anhang anzeigen Nasser Weg.kmz
Das ist der Weg von der Hanskühnenburg zum "Jagdhaus".
Dieser Weg war im .KMZ vom 11.5. nicht enthalten.

Und das .KMZ "Reitstieg" Anhang anzeigen Reitstieg.kmz
Das ist der Weg von der Hanskühnenburg zur Magdeburger Hütte.
Der Reitstieg ist ein technisch anspruchsvoller Trail.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Einen hab ich noch:

Der wahrscheinliche Verlauf des Tante-Ju Trails. Bin ich aber noch nie gefahren:Anhang anzeigen Tante Ju.kmz




Holgi


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal kurz mein Plan (Abkürzungen möglich)

Märchenweg kommen wir glaube ich nicht lang  
Wir bewegen uns auf kleinem Gebiet.
Oderteich sind wir am 10.5. auch auf der anderen Seite gefahren.

Die anderen Dateien muß ich jetzt mal angucken.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2008)

Den Nasser Weg hab ich länger gezeichnet, wenn der nicht so weit fahrbar ist, auch ok. Dann brauchen wir nicht wieder so viel hoch.
Hab ihn ins GPS programmiert.
Der Alte Ju hab ich im unteren Teil etwas anders. Testen wir  
Zum Reitstieg kommen wir morgen nicht.

Die Tour ist ein Mix aus deiner KML-Datei und anderen GPS Tracks. Wir lassen es auf uns zu kommen  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Den Nasser Weg hab ich länger gezeichnet, wenn der nicht so weit fahrbar ist, auch ok. Dann brauchen wir nicht wieder so viel hoch.
> Hab ihn ins GPS programmiert.
> Der Alte Ju hab ich im unteren Teil etwas anders. Testen wir
> Zum Reitstieg kommen wir morgen nicht.
> ...



Na denn....Viel Spass


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Sorry, da habe ich eben ein Teil nasser Weg vergessen 

Er geht doch noch etwas weiter. Aber das seht ihr dann schon.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Hier nochmal der nasse Weg:
Anhang anzeigen Nasser Weg.kmz


----------



## bodo bagger (30. Mai 2008)

anmerkung zur ju; im mittelteil ist der fortverlauf etwas schwierig zu finden. muss man ca. 20 meter auf der lichtung nach rechts rüber.  manchmal stehen da auch so lustige biken verboten schilder, die den genauen weg weisen..


----------



## MTBfun (30. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir heute nachmittag mein schaltwerk so verbogen, das fahren absolut unmöglich ist (das ding hat sich irgendwie in die speichen verharkt und sich dann um 180 grad verdreht) das grösste ritzel der kassette ist auch mit verbogen, hoffe ich brauch die nicht auch noch neu 

sowas passiert natürlich immer freitag nachmittags und wenn kein einziger händler ein sram X0 schaltwerk im laden hat  

naja, muss ich wohl die näxhsten tage mit meinem scott rumeiern, aber damit (carbonschrott) will ich keine trails im harz fahren, muss also erstmal absagen trotz schönem wetter 

viel spass und bis zum nächsten mal,
bernhard


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin den nassen Weg eben auch noch mal lang. Wenn man den ganzen Nachmittag darüber schreibt, 
läuft einem das Öl auf der Kette zusammen Ist immer wieder schön.







Wer fährt denn nun am Sonntag mit? 
Abfahrt ca. 10 Uhr  

 gd_merlin + 3
 Holgi
 Snakeskin (bitte melden ob und wenn ab wo)
 Micha2
 Emil_Strauss
 MTB-Fun
 dwe60

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gd_merlin (30. Mai 2008)

hy, 

wo ist Sonntag Treffpunkt ? Der Zug ist ca. 9.40h am Schloß. Wollen wir uns in Herzberg an dem Pizza In Treffen / Bushaltestelle treffen ?

Habe meine Mitfahrer aus Sachsa per SMS informiert, mal schaun...

bye


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> hy,
> 
> wo ist Sonntag Treffpunkt ? Der Zug ist ca. 9.40h am Schloß. Wollen wir uns in Herzberg an dem Pizza In Treffen / Bushaltestelle treffen ?
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Ich werde da sein 
Holgi


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2008)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> anmerkung zur ju; im mittelteil ist der fortverlauf etwas schwierig zu finden. muss man ca. 20 meter auf der lichtung nach rechts rüber.  manchmal stehen da auch so lustige biken verboten schilder, die den genauen weg weisen..



Supi, danke für den Tip  

@harzholgi: das sieht ja wunderbar aus  

nur noch 8 Std. bis zur Abfahrt  

DANKE
DHF


----------



## Winky (31. Mai 2008)

:
Zitat von gd_merlin  
hy, 

wo ist Sonntag Treffpunkt ? Der Zug ist ca. 9.40h am Schloß. Wollen wir uns in Herzberg an dem Pizza In Treffen / Bushaltestelle treffen ?

Habe meine Mitfahrer aus Sachsa per SMS informiert, mal schaun...

bye 

Alles klar. Ich werde da sein 
Holgi
__________________


Schönen guten  Morgen,

auch ich habe so eine Nachricht bekommen 
Aber was habt ihr geplant, wo soll es lang gehen, wie viele km, weiß man schon was näheres 

Grüße


----------



## harzholgi (31. Mai 2008)

Winky schrieb:


> auch ich habe so eine Nachricht bekommen
> Aber was habt ihr geplant, wo soll es lang gehen, wie viele km, weiß man schon was näheres



Moin, moin,
da über die Clausthaler Fraktion noch keine letzendliche Klarheit besteht, mache ich mal folgenden Vorschlag:


 Herzberg
 Teilungspfahl
 Ackerstraße bis Stieglitzeck (Hier Verlängerungsmöglichkeit je nach Wetter und Stimmung über Clausthaler Flutgraben zum Torfhaus, Märchenweg usw.)
 über Reitstieg zur Hanskühnenburg
 Nasser Weg
 Jagdhaus
 Braakberg
 Lonau
 Herzberg 
Ca. 45 (60 km) / Ca. 650 (850) hm / reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5,5 Std.

Holgi


----------



## Snakeskin (31. Mai 2008)

Sorry Leute , ich bin raus.
Werde weiterhin hier aufpassen und bei erneuter möglichkeit mit einsteigen.
Bis denne und super viel Spaß.
Gruß


----------



## katkla (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,komm morgen auch mit.Werde auch mit dem Zug nach Herzberg fahren.
Also dann bis morgen 10 Uhr ,Gruß Klaus


----------



## dwe60 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich muss ich leider Snakes Kommentar anschließen - hat noch keinen Sinn mit meinem Rücken  

kann mich zwar schon wieder halbwegs bewegen - aber an biken ist noch nicht zu denken - nächste Woche kann ich dann terminlich nicht   

wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## gd_merlin (31. Mai 2008)

habe mit Klaus, Mark und Timo gesprochen, geht klar (sagen sie)? also sind  wir 4. Winky habe ich per eMail informiert, hoffe er hat Zeit ;-) 

Wir treffen uns um 8.45h am Bahnhof Sachsa, Zug fährt ~9.08, soll um ~9.32 da sein... paßt alls. Bis dann...

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Inzwischen sieht es wettermäßig leider für den morgigen Tag nach Gewittern aus. Wenn sich der Trend so weiterentwickelt sollten wir die Tour lieber verschieben. Bei Gewitter ist es im Bereich Acker ziemlich gefährlich. Man ist dem Himmel da oben sehr nahe.

Bevor ihr morgen früh in die Bahn steigt, sollten wir noch einmal telefonieren.

@Dieter: Dir gute Besserung Halt die Ohren steif alter Junge 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,

> Bevor ihr morgen früh in die Bahn steigt, sollten wir noch einmal telefonieren.

Dann schreib bitte das Ergebnis der Beratungen rechtzeitig hier rein, ich würde nämlich auch mitfahren wenn es nicht regnet.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (31. Mai 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Bevor ihr morgen früh in die Bahn steigt, sollten wir noch einmal telefonieren.
> 
> ...



Mach ich 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. Juni 2008)

Moin,
bei meinen beiden Wettervorhersagediensten sind heute morgen die Gewitter abgesagt 
Wir können starten.






Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
sicherheitshalber nochmal der Termin:
Treffpunkt 9.30 Schloßbahnhof
Holgi


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

*@harzholgi + bodo bagger: vielen Dank für eure gute Tips!*

Wir sind gestern von Herzberg (Krankenhaus) gestartet. Hoch zur Hans-Kühenburg.
Von dort den Alte Ju Trail runter. Leider ist der obere Teil normale Forstautobahn. Der 2. Abschnitt war sehr gut.

Wir sind dann wieder über Auerhahnplatz hoch zur Hans-Kühnenburg. 
Das war sehr heftig und steil. Da hatten wir die 1000 Hm schon voll.
Kleine Pause war angesagt  

Danach kam der Höhepunkt: Nasser Weg  
Am Anfang ganz nett, aber der Schluß hatte es ja richtig in sich  
Gut um das Material zu testen  
Einem Mitfahrer hats das Vorderrad gekostet 

Dananch sind wir zum Dresselpatz wieder hoch und über Sieber bis zur Lübbersbuche. 
Der anschließende freie Fall über den Trail  bis runter zur Lonauerhammerhütte (?) war einfach genial. 
Mit 50km/h den Trail runter hat noch mal für alles entschädigt  

Zum Schluß hatten wir 64 km + 1926 Hm auf der Uhr. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt heute auch einen schönen Tag.

*Wir kommen wieder*
Gruß 
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hier schon mal ein paar Bilder von heute 





















War eine tolle Tour mit euch 
Wir sehen uns demnächst in Bad Sachsa!

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Juni 2008)

Ups, wer fährt denn da ohne Helm!


----------



## harzholgi (1. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt heute auch einen schönen Tag.



Hallo,
nach der Vorhersage von gestern haben wir nicht mit so schönem Wetter gerechnet. 
Es war heute wieder super. Und den Singletrail am Ende eurer Tour von gestern haben Micha und ich heute zum Abschluß noch mal gefahren.
Von dem habe ich mit meinem Sohn schon mal einen kleinen Film gedreht. Er fährt allerdings ganz langsam (11 Jahre)
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/02/downhill-mit-frederick.html
Mit Micha waren wir heute bestimmt 3x so schnell.

--> Einem Mitfahrer hats das Vorderrad gekostet 

...das tut mir leid Konnte er denn wenigstens weiterfahren?

Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (1. Juni 2008)

Tour war gut !! Hat uns (Dirk, Mark und mir) sehr gut gefallen !!

Werden gern die nächste Gelegenheit wieder aufgreifen.

Nette Bilder ;-) ich seh richtig "schlank" aus....


----------



## dwe60 (1. Juni 2008)

neidisch bin


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach der Vorhersage von gestern haben wir nicht mit so schönem Wetter gerechnet.
> Es war heute wieder super. Und den Singletrail am Ende eurer Tour von gestern haben Micha und ich heute zum Abschluß noch mal gefahren.
> Von dem habe ich mit meinem Sohn schon mal einen kleinen Film gedreht. Er fährt allerdings ganz langsam (11 Jahre)
> ...



Hallo,

ja er konnte weiterfahren  mit dem Bike seiner Freundin    
Es waren dann noch die letzten 600 Hm und der letzte Trail ( spitzen Video  ) zu fahren. 

Kann passieren, war nur Material und kein Mensch verletzt.

So, dann kann ich ja jetzt die nächste Tour planen  

Viele Grüße
DHF (Dirk)


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs, 

steht was an? Sonntag wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.  
Bernhard, weisst Du, wo ich in Gö Protektoren anprobieren kann?  


Grüße Tim

Oder gehen die Jungs aus Bad Sachsa ne Tour an?


----------



## MTBfun (5. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bernhard, weisst Du, wo ich in Gö Protektoren anprobieren kann?



Hi Tim,

mit Protektoren sieht es wohl schlecht aus in Göttingen ... eventuell gibt es in der B.O.C Filiale in Göttingen (Hannoversche Str. 43, 37075 Göttingen - neben Media Markt) welche, da würde ich aber vorher telefonisch nachfragen (0551 38 90 90 - 0).

Ansonsten habe ich neulich bei HiBike nachgefragt und die haben mir angeboten, dass man problemlos  verschiedene Grössen bestellen kann und was nicht passt schickt man einfach zurück (hab ich dann mit Hosen von Race Face und Troy Lee gemacht, hat einwandfrei geklappt).

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## mhedder (5. Juni 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> mit Protektoren sieht es wohl schlecht aus in Göttingen ... eventuell gibt es in der B.O.C Filiale in Göttingen (Hannoversche Str. 43, 37075 Göttingen - neben Media Markt) welche, da würde ich aber vorher telefonisch nachfragen (0551 38 90 90 - 0).



Moin zusammen,

die Mühe mit BOC Göttingen kannst Du dir sparen. War vor ca. 14 Tagen genau wegen dem Thema dort (Knie- und Schienbeinschützer) und die hatten keinerlei Protektoren dort. Hab sie anschließend online bestellt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## harzholgi (5. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> steht was an? Sonntag wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.



Hallo,
ich wäre dabei 
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie hinbekomme, bin ich dabei

muss aber erstmal schauen, wie ich mit meiner Renovierung voran komme - ich denke das werde ich Samstag Abend sehen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juni 2008)

Wir sollten früh starten. Soll ja mal wieder warm werden.
Ich weiss leider noch nicht, wie fiti ch bin. Irgendwie bin ich etwas angeschlagen. Versuchen würde ich es aber trotzdem.

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wir sollten früh starten. Soll ja mal wieder warm werden.
> Ich weiss leider noch nicht, wie fiti ch bin. Irgendwie bin ich etwas angeschlagen. Versuchen würde ich es aber trotzdem.
> 
> Grüße Tim



Hallo,
wohin wolltest Du denn?
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juni 2008)

Evtl. eine Retro-Tour der glorreichen Torfhaus-Märchenweg-Muttertagsrunde.   
Diesmal muss ich evtl. aber über Ackerstr., wird die Tagesform zeigen.


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Evtl. eine Retro-Tour der glorreichen Torfhaus-Märchenweg-Muttertagsrunde.
> Diesmal muss ich evtl. aber über Ackerstr., wird die Tagesform zeigen.



Hallo,
ich hatte schon gedacht, Du wolltest auf dem Reitstieg neue Protektoren testen 
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juni 2008)

Sind bestellt, aber noch nicht da. 
Für den Reitstieg brauch ich die nicht  
Evtl wenn man am Stieglitzeck runter will...


----------



## dwe60 (6. Juni 2008)

ist das die, die wir schonmal gefahren sind - über die Wolfswarte?




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Evtl. eine Retro-Tour der glorreichen Torfhaus-Märchenweg-Muttertagsrunde.
> Diesmal muss ich evtl. aber über Ackerstr., wird die Tagesform zeigen.


----------



## harzholgi (7. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ist das die, die wir schonmal gefahren sind - über die Wolfswarte?



Moin Dieter,
ich denke die meint er 
Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (7. Juni 2008)

welche Tour steht am Sonntag an ;-?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Merlin!

Wenn Holgi und ich uns nicht täuschen ist es diese hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255740&page=11

Ihr Herzberger kommt über die HKB hoch und wir treffen uns dann an der Stieglitzecke, und machen dann den Rest bis Ende Oderteich gemeinsam

@Holgi: wärt ihr dann wieder gegen 11.00/11.15 bei Stieglitzeck?


----------



## harzholgi (7. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin!
> 
> Wenn Holgi und ich uns nicht täuschen ist es diese hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter, Merlin,

ich glaube er meint diese Tour:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour15.htm

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Juni 2008)

Ja, die Tour meinte ich.

Abfahrt 9.30 ab Krankenhaus in Herzberg, oberer Parkplatz.
Auffahrt HKB, dort aber wenn nur kleine Pause. Richtung Stieglitzeck, nach Gusto, Reitstieg oder Ackerstr. Abholung Dieter so 11.00- 11.15, ab Stieglitzeck. Phillipsbrücke, Wolfswarte, Torfhaus, dort Verplegungspause und Aussicht auf Brocken. Weiter über Märchenweg Oderteich. Dort Bewunderung der Harzer Schönheiten am Badestrand.
Rückfahrt nach Clz und Herzberg nach Belieben.

Wie siehts aus? Wer möchte mit?  
Achso, das ganze relaxt...nix Rennen  

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (7. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Wer möchte mit?
> Achso, das ganze relaxt...nix Rennen
> Grüße Tim



Ich pack schon mal die Badehose ein 

Holgi


----------



## migster (7. Juni 2008)

und ich bin nicht da  
Viel Spaß
BG 
Mike


----------



## dwe60 (7. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Wer möchte mit?
> 
> 
> Grüße Tim



Hier - der große graue auf 6 Uhr   

Treffen an der Hütte?

edit: @Mike: ausnahmsweise würde wir diesmal mit der Schwiegermutter vorlieb nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gd_merlin (7. Juni 2008)

ca. 1300 HM = ?? da bin ich ja fix & fertig ;-)


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Juni 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich pack schon mal die Badehose ein
> 
> Holgi


War da nicht FKK?  

Den grauen Wolf holen wir bei den Zwergen ab...


----------



## dwe60 (7. Juni 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> ca. 1300 HM = ?? da bin ich ja fix & fertig ;-)




dann kommst mit zu mir - nach  Cl-Z gehts nur noch bergab  




> Den grauen Wolf holen wir bei den Zwergen ab.


----------



## Snakeskin (7. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute,
ich glaube mal ich komme mit.
Wollte eigentlich Die Marathonstrecke trainieren, aber mit euch macht es mehr Spaß 
Dann kann ich auch mal wieder das "gröbere" Bike mitnehmen, braucht auch mal auslauf!
Dann wollen wir mal wieder ein bischen Trail's abrocken, auch nett.
Werde dann mit Dieter an der Stieglitzeck warten.
Freue mich auf Euch.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Juni 2008)

Okay.
für die Statistiker:

Tour Heute: 50.75 KM und 1852 HM  

Denke,dass ist ganz ordentlich.  

Immer gerne wieder!
Tim


----------



## harzholgi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
das war wieder eine super Tour!

Tim und ich sind in Herzberg gestartet und ohne Pause über Ackerstraße zum Stieglitzeck durchgefahren. 
Dort warteten bereits Dieter und Martin. 
Gemeinsam sind wir dann zur Wolfswarte hoch. 

























Die Abfahrt nach Torfhaus war recht spektakulär!

























Ich bin dann mit Tim weiter über den Märchenweg. Dabei habe ich mich zweimal hingelegt. Aber nur Hautabschürfungen 
Wir sind dann wieder hoch zum Clausthaler Flutgraben und auf der Ackerstraße über Teilungspfahl zum Braakberg. Dann den Downhill runter bis zum Waldschwimmbad Lonau. 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren, hatte andere Verpflichtungen.


> weiter über den Märchenweg.

ja, und wie dann weiter? Wo kommen Tim's Höhenmeter her?
Und wieso nur knapp 51km? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
heute mit Tim auf dem Märchenweg 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a2U8_I9DXQw
Viel Spass noch beim Fußball.
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Juni 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren, hatte andere Verpflichtungen.
> 
> ...



Clausthaler Flutgraben, dann wieder auf Stieglitzeck Niveau. Kann schon gut hinkommen. Zumindest sind es GPS Daten.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Juni 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute mit Tim auf dem Märchenweg
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a2U8_I9DXQw
> Viel Spass noch beim Fußball.
> Holgi


Könntest Du versuchen, dass nächste Mal die Cam ruhiger zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Könntest Du versuchen, dass nächste Mal die Cam ruhiger zu halten?



Auf dem Knüppeldamm ist das nicht einfach 
Ich arbeite dran. Leider ist unser schöner Braakberg-Downhill auch nichts geworden, weil die Kamera nach dem Sturz zu weit nach unten filmt. 

Ich fand es heute trotzdem spassig!

Das mit den hm kommt mir aber auch komisch vor 

Holgi


----------



## gd_merlin (8. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder !!!

Schade... ich war nicht dabei :-O aber beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt.

Bye


----------



## dwe60 (9. Juni 2008)

War wieder ne richtig schöne Runde mit euch   - hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht - und Lust auf mehr  

bei uns waren es dann knappe 50 km - Höhenmeter sicherlich etwas weniger wie bei euch - aber so genau weiß ich das nicht 

Snake und ich sind dann ja auf dem Rückweg über den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau runter - Junge ist das heftig dort    - zumindest der obere Teil 













und bevor da falsche Illusionen aufkommen - das habe natürlich schiebend und tragend bewältigt    - aber war schon ne tolle Erfahrung


@Holgi: deine Fotos sind natürlich auch wieder klasse   -  vor allem das Video - aber das du dich wieder langmachen musst - man gut, dass es so abgegangen ist - die neuen Schuhe hast du aber gut ins Bild gerückt  

freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> und bevor da falsche Illusionen aufkommen - das habe natürlich schiebend und tragend bewältigt    - aber war schon ne tolle Erfahrung



@Dieter, Dir trau ich bald alles zu. Ende des Jahres hängst Du uns alle ab!


----------



## dwe60 (10. Juni 2008)

Danke für deine Aufbauhilfe   

Woher nimmst du deine Zuversicht in meine Steigerungsfähigkeit?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Juni 2008)

Samstag oder Sonntag?
Wohin, wenn Wetter gut?

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (12. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Wohin, wenn Wetter gut?
> 
> Grüße Tim



Hallo,
ich könnte an beiden Tagen. 

Tour vielleicht mal:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour7.htm
(Wenn Wetter gut)

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (12. Juni 2008)

Moin, Moin ...

ich komme aus Herzberg und bin heute über den Großen Knollen, dann um den Oder Stausee nach St. Andreasberg gefahren. 

Auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch mal bei Schmitti's Bike in Herzberg vorbeigefahren. Der hat mich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht. 

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ich suche Leute die mit mir ne Runde fahren 

Gruß Steffen.


----------



## gd_merlin (12. Juni 2008)

also am Sonntag könnte ich es evtl. einrichten, mit zu kommen ;-)

Am Samstag bin ich auf dem Bikefesti in Willingen mit Klaus und Mark..

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (12. Juni 2008)

Würde auch mitkommen, kann an beiden tagen 

gruß martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Juni 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Moin, Moin ...
> 
> ich komme aus Herzberg und bin heute über den Großen Knollen, dann um den Oder Stausee nach St. Andreasberg gefahren.
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen,
Du bist mir bei Schmitti entgegengekommen. 
Allerdings saß ich im Auto, muss auch mal sein. 
Also, natürlich biste gerne eingeladen zu den Touren. 

  Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (12. Juni 2008)

Sonntag wäre bei mir auch günstiger - Wetter soll anscheinend auch besser sein - müsste aber noch die KFZ-Frage klären   

Michas Streckenvorschlage hört sich interessant an - aber auch nicht ohne


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Juni 2008)

Sonntag 9.30?
Abfahrt am Krankenhaus wie immer?
Oder früher, wenns so richtig heiss wird?


----------



## dwe60 (12. Juni 2008)

ich denke 09.30 ist früh genug  - heiß wirds sicherlich nicht - können froh sein, wenn es trocken bleibt


----------



## Rinnetaler (13. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen,
> Du bist mir bei Schmitti entgegengekommen.
> Allerdings saß ich im Auto, muss auch mal sein.
> Also, natürlich biste gerne eingeladen zu den Touren.
> ...



Bin jetzt erst mal 1 Woche nicht im Land, danach fahr ich den Rennsteig ab und werde mich danach noch mal bei euch melden.  

Ach ja der Schmitti hat was gesagt mit nem roten Volvo.  

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Sonntag würde mir auch gut passen. Ich schlage vor den Anfang der Tour etwas zu ändern: Wir könnten mal so zum Knollen hochfahren, wie wir sonst immer runter fahren. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, weil es da drei schwierige Stellen gibt:
1. Gleich am Anfang, hinter der Papierfabrik die ersten 200m den Wanderweg steil bergauf, mit Wurzeln.
2. Die nächste schwierige Stelle kommt etwa 200m hinter der Herzberger Hütte, steil bergauf mit engen Kurven.
3. Und die schwierigste Stelle kommt dann etwa 200m vor dem Knollen, ein kurzes steiles Stück mit Felsen. 
Ich habe inzwischen alle schwierigen Stellen schon mal einzeln geschafft, aber noch nie alle am gleichen Tag.
Das soll aber niemanden abschrecken. Die schwierigen Stellen sind nur relativ kurze Abschnitte, und wer es nicht schafft kann ja schieben.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (13. Juni 2008)

Hört sich zwar nicht so ganz einfach an - aber inzwischen mache ich jeden Sch..... mit   

ne Bitte hätte ich aber: können wir evtl. zeitlich ein bißchen später losfahren? so 10.00/10.30 ?

würde mir bei PKW-Planung in der Family entgegenkommen


----------



## micha2 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> ne Bitte hätte ich aber: können wir evtl. zeitlich ein bißchen später losfahren? so 10.00/10.30 ?

für mich wäre das ok.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (13. Juni 2008)

kein schlechter vorschlag von dir micha, man gut das ich gerade einen neuen reifen hinten aufgezogen habe  , wird bestimmt lustig bei dem aufgeweichten boden  

abfahrtszeit geht auch bei mir in ordnung


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. Juni 2008)

okay,

10.30 am Krankenhaus? Vorrausgesetzt Wetter ist gut.

Denke Michas Tour ist gut, wobei ich da lieber runter würde als hoch!  

Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> Denke Michas Tour ist gut, wobei ich da lieber runter würde als hoch!  

Kein Problem, du kannst ja an der Hanskühnenburg umkehren und den gleichen Weg wieder zurück fahren  

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (13. Juni 2008)

10.30 ist gut - danke  

Wetterbericht sagt heiter und trocken  

gibts da am Krankenhaus einen ganz bestimmten Treffpunkt?


----------



## micha2 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> gibts da am Krankenhaus einen ganz bestimmten Treffpunkt?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4746018&postcount=266

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (14. Juni 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonntag würde mir auch gut passen. Ich schlage vor den Anfang der Tour etwas zu ändern: Wir könnten mal so zum Knollen hochfahren, wie wir sonst immer runter fahren. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, weil es da drei schwierige Stellen gibt:
> 1. Gleich am Anfang, hinter der Papierfabrik die ersten 200m den Wanderweg steil bergauf, mit Wurzeln.
> ...



Da mußte ich immer schieben - durchzufahren ist aufgrund des Bodens gar nicht so einfach. 

Viel Erfolg.   

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## Rinnetaler (14. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> okay,
> 
> 10.30 am Krankenhaus? Vorrausgesetzt Wetter ist gut.
> 
> ...



Da kommt man ganz schön ins schwitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (14. Juni 2008)

komme gerade vom knollen, bin aber über scharzfeld bremketal hoch, habe auf der rückfahrt ein paar stücken von der morgigen tour probiert, kann man fahren, nur die wurzeln am anfang sind ganz schön glitschig  , und ganz schön frisch war es   , lange sachen sind wohl nicht schlecht.
wetter geht auch, bis auf ein paar tropfen  

gruß martin


----------



## dwe60 (14. Juni 2008)

mmmh - Wetterbericht hat sich inzwischen leider auch verändert - gestern gabs noch ein "Heiter und trocken" heute leider ein: "Stark bewölkt mit einzelnen Regenschauern"

aber das wird schon gehen, gell


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. Juni 2008)

Wenn es nicht immer Regenschauer sind....
Wird wohl glatt und schmutzig. Muss ich mich wieder in der Garage umziehen,sonst macht die Dame des Hauses Ärger


----------



## dwe60 (15. Juni 2008)

So ihr hübschen - bin wieder zu Hause gelandet

fix und alle - aber zufrieden  

war heute zwar ziemlich heftig (oder ich habs nur so empfunden   ) - aber es hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht mit euch - ist ne tolle Runde  

@Micha und Holgi: seid ihr denn noch trocken runtergekommen? - ich habe kaum im Wagen gesessen, da fing es an zu regnen


ps: fotos kommen später


----------



## micha2 (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> @Micha und Holgi: seid ihr denn noch trocken runtergekommen? - ich habe kaum im Wagen gesessen, da fing es an zu regnen

Das haben wir gerade noch so geschafft, ohne richtig nass zu werden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (15. Juni 2008)

ja, war wieder eine schöne tour mit euch    

ich laufe immer noch auf reserve, bin vollkommen platt  

freu mich schon aufs nächste mal  

gruss martin


----------



## harzholgi (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
es kam mir heute auch so vor, als wenn wir immer nur berghoch gefahren sind 
Micha und ich habe den nassen Weg zum Schluß doch noch ausgelassen. Aus der Hanskühnenburg-Küche konnt man aus Richtung Osterode den Regenschauer schon kommen sehen. 
Ich habe gerade das Garagentor aufgemacht, da ging es auch schon los.
Trotzdem war es wieder
SUPER
und hat genug Endorfin für die nächste Woche freigesetzt.




Nachdem ersten Gipfel auf dem Knollen




Pannen-Dieter 




Dieter, wie ist das Bild geworden?

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (15. Juni 2008)

Bis aufs Motiv ganz ok   





restliche Fotos sind im Album   

 mit dem Wetter scheinen wir richtig Glück gehabt zu haben - hier in Clausthal hat es mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag geregnet


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Jungs,

war wirklich nicht ohne. Bin nach wie vor der Meinung, andersrum gefällt mir besser. 


Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (15. Juni 2008)

Was ihr mir bei Gelegenheit mal beweisen könnt


----------



## dwe60 (16. Juni 2008)

Wieviel hm waren das jetzt eigentlich?

hast du was ausgewertet - Tim?


----------



## micha2 (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> Wieviel hm waren das jetzt eigentlich?

bei mir waren's 1300hm.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (16. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wieviel hm waren das jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> hast du was ausgewertet - Tim?



Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Infos:

Strecke:	50 km
reine Fahrzeit:	3:29:58 min
Schnitt:     14,2 km/h
Vmax:	59 km/h
Verbrauch:	2600 kcal
hm gefühlt:	2000

Status: Rücken: Rippen: Schlüsselbein: Knie:

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. Juni 2008)

Moinsen,

Höhenmeter so 1400. Allerdings setzte mein Gerät ja aus, also nicht so zuverlässig. Muss da wohl einen Bedienerfehler machen.  
Sowas wie Autostop abschalten, na mal schauen.
Bin Heute die Tour anders herum gefahren!!
Es ist angenehmer!  
Bin mit Hardtail los, einen Plattfuss  , Gruß an Dieter  

Viel Spass beim Fußball!
Grüße


----------



## dwe60 (17. Juni 2008)

1300 HM  

kein Wunder das ich so fertig war   -  auch vor allem die Knie - aber geht heut schon wieder  

wenn morgen das Wetter so mitspielt wie heute werde ich ne kleine Runde über die Schalke drehen

@Tim: Gruß angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gd_merlin (20. Juni 2008)

Hy,

am 13.07. (Sonntag) wollen die Sachsaer ;-) von Thale aus nach Osterode fahren (HEXENSTIEG).

Wir lassen uns per PKW / PferAnhänger nach Thale bringen (Abfahrt aus Sachsa 6.45h) und beginnen dort die Tour ca. 8.30h. 

Geplante ist eine Mittagspause in Braunlage und dann die Abfahrt nach Osterode. Von Osterode fahren wir mit dem Zug zurück bzw. wenn das Wetter/Kondition es erlaubt, fahren wir mit dem Bike zurück.

Wir würden uns weitere Beteiligung freuen ;-)

Gefahren wird nicht langsam, aber trotzdem locker  !! Es soll kein Stopp-Uhr-Rennen werden. Wir starten als Team, wir beenden als Team ;-)

Der Termin wurde hier im Forum im Kalende eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6674

Sollte ich ihn noch irgendwo eintragen :-O ?

@harzholgi + @Michael...
wäre doch eine Gelegenheit, oder ?

Bye


----------



## micha2 (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

> @harzholgi + @Michael...
wäre doch eine Gelegenheit, oder ?

hört sich interessant an, aber der Termin passt bei mir nicht.
Samstag 12.7. würde passen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (20. Juni 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> am 13.07. (Sonntag) wollen die Sachsaer ;-) von Thale aus nach Osterode fahren (HEXENSTIEG).
> 
> ...



Hallo Merlin,
ich hätte generell schon Interesse. 100 km sind allerdings für mich schon das äußerste für eine Tagestour mit so einem Höhen-Profil. 
Wie viele hm sind das denn eigentlich?

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Juni 2008)

gd_merlin schrieb:


> ca. 1300 HM = ?? da bin ich ja fix & fertig ;-)


 

Aber an einem Tag ne Harzquerung? Das traue ich mir nicht zu...


----------



## gd_merlin (20. Juni 2008)

hy,

wir sind schon von Osterode Hexenstieg (Start 9h) nach Braunlage (Ankunft ~13h):
1) das war September
2) gemütlich gefahren

Klaus sagt (Strecke schon gefahren), daß ist kein Problem, da Du von Braunlage aus sehr viel Berg ab fährst. Die 100 KM tauchen nur auf dem Tacho auf ;-) 

Termin lieber Samtag = ??
Muß ich mal die Meute fragen am nächsten Donnerstag ;-) 

@emil strauss
hey... ich bin auch nicht Heizer / Konditionsprofi... es gibt ja mehrere Wege, wenn man erstmal in Braunlage ist als Abfahrt. Deswegen lassen wir uns auch nach Thale bringen, um von dort zu starten: zum einen, weil die Zeit sonst zu knapp wäre zum anderen um "frisch" aus Thale zu starten.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seit.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Juni 2008)

Moin Jungs,

eingeschlafen?

Ich bin zur Zeit leider etwas eingebunden, fahre daher eher kurze spontane Touren. Teilt aber bitte weiterhin eure Touren mit, evtl. kann ich kurzfristig mitfahren.

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (26. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> eingeschlafen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren. Samstag und/oder Sonntag wäre egal. 
Wer kann, will, darf denn sonst noch?

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Juni 2008)

@Holgi:
Wer oder wo ist der Bikepark Herzberg?
Und was ist das für´ne Brückenkonstruktion aus Holz?
Und es waren nicht die Schweine, sondern die Mopedfahrer lol


----------



## harzholgi (26. Juni 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> @Holgi:
> Wer oder wo ist der Bikepark Herzberg?
> Und was ist das für´ne Brückenkonstruktion aus Holz?
> Und es waren nicht die Schweine, sondern die Mopedfahrer lol



Hallo Tim,

inter der HP haben sich ein paar Jugendliche eine Rampe und ein paar Kicker gebastelt. "Bikepark" ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint

Die Erdbewegungen vor Lonau sehen aber verdammt nach Wildschein aus!

Wie siehts aus am WE?

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juni 2008)

Also Lust und Zeit hätte ich - nur leider kein Auto um nach Herzberg zu kommen - Strecke müsste also irgendwie so laufen, das wir uns an Stieglitzeck wieder treffen können 

Als Zeitpunkt wäre mir der Sonntag ganz genehm  - dann soll auch das Wetter ein wenig besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (27. Juni 2008)

Moin liebe Gemeinde.
Hoffe es ist alles klar bei euch!
Es wurde in einem anderen thread was von " Göttingen Marathon" als Benefizveranstaltung gessprochen.
www.runandbike4help.de
Wie sieht's aus Leute, wollen wir nicht mal als Harzer Gemeinschaft dort aufschlagen und was für den guten zweck machen?
Können ja ein lockeren Tag dort verbringen.
Ob wir nun im Harz rumgondeln oder dort fahren!
Muss ja kein Renncharakter haben, fahren wir als Gruppe und gut ist.
Also, rafft Euch auf und lass und denen mal zeigen was Harzer Jungs sind.


----------



## micha2 (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,

>Wie sieht's aus Leute, wollen wir nicht mal als Harzer Gemeinschaft dort aufschlagen und was für den guten zweck machen?

Hört sich gut an. Es gibt da 5 Strecken die man fahren kann:
MTB Cross-Country 11.6 oder 25.2km,
MTB Marathon 41.8, 62.7, 83.7km.

Meine Wunschstrecke wäre die mittlere Marathon-Distanz, aber ich könnte mich auch mit den anderen Strecken anfreunden. Ausgenommen die 11.6km, das ist mir zu kurz. Was meint ihr?


> Können ja ein lockeren Tag dort verbringen.
Ob wir nun im Harz rumgondeln oder dort fahren!
Muss ja kein Renncharakter haben, fahren wir als Gruppe und gut ist.

So sehe ich das auch.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTBfun (27. Juni 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Es gibt da 5 Strecken die man fahren kann:
> MTB Cross-Country 11.6 oder 25.2km,
> MTB Marathon 41.8, 62.7, 83.7km.



Hi,
die MTB STrecke ist nur eine Strecke, die je nach Länge 2x, 3x oder 4x gefahren wird.

Vorteil dabei ist, dass man jede Runde auf neue Entscheiden kann ob man noch eine dran hängen will 

Das meiste sind Wald- und Feldwege, daher kein hoher Anspruch an Fahrtechnik.

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: Die MTB Strecke kann jederzeit befahren werden, die Crosscountry geht teilweise über Privatbesitz und ist daher nur beim Rennen komplett befahrbar.


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Vorteil dabei ist, dass man jede Runde auf neue Entscheiden kann ob man noch eine dran hängen will



Hallo,

Ich habe die Ausschreibung gerade gelesen, da steht aber

"
Zur Beachtung:

Alle Rennen können nur im gemeldeten Wettkampf beendet werden. Eine Ummeldung im laufenden Wettkampf ist ausgeschlossen (Beispiel: für 63 km gemeldet und an den Start gegangen, nach zwei Runden (42 km) das Rennen beendet = keine Wertung für 42 km und 63 km)!
"

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juni 2008)

Schön das da Interesse besteht 

wo sind da eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen der CC und der Marathonstrecke? - die Länge ist mir natürlich klar  - aber gibts da noch was anderes, grundlegendes?


----------



## Snakeskin (27. Juni 2008)

Jaa,
wie ich sehe kommt so langsam Bewegung in die Sache! Sehr schön.
Ich schlage mal vor, wir nehmen uns die 42km Marathonstrecke vor, so hat jeder was davon.
Wie wir dann die Sache bewältigen wollen, sehen wir dann. Ich meine Speedmäßig.
Holgi denkt schon an's siegen, Dieter hat mich in CLZ bei km 15 mit dem grillen hängen lassen, klasse Jungs
Lasst uns doch mal am Sonntagabend ne zusammenfassung machen wer mitkommt.
Gebt Gas Männer, ist für'n guten Zweck(und unsere Kondi freut sich auch)


----------



## Sandhase (27. Juni 2008)

hallo, 

wäre auch dabei, habe seit dienstag sehr,sehr viel zeit zum trainieren.

gruß an alle, martin

ps. was geht am sonntag ?


----------



## Spitti (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Sonntag würd ich mich ner KLEINEN tour anschliessen...bin Anfänger!

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

Spitti schrieb:


> Sonntag würd ich mich ner KLEINEN tour anschliessen...bin Anfänger!



Hallo,
glaubt dem Kerl kein Wort!!!!
Ich bin letztes Jahr ein paar mal mit ihm unterwegs gewesen. Da war er topfit! Ich sage nur: "FunRider".

Ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Vorschlag für Sonntag: Hexenstieg von Torfhaus bis Osterode runter.

Holgi

PS: Mein Downhill von gestern


----------



## Sandhase (27. Juni 2008)

hört sich nicht schlecht an 

wann solls denn losgehen ?

bitte nicht ganz so früh, muss morgen zum abi-ball


----------



## Spitti (27. Juni 2008)

Hört sich gut an...Lass mich Samstag auch bis Torfhaus bringen. Dann Märchenweg-Oderteich-Sonneberg-Stieglitzeck-Reitstieg-HKB-Tante Ju- OHA ;-) 

wann wolltest du denn dann am Sonntag von Torfhaus losfahren? 

Können ja auch mal den Hexenstig von OHA bis Torfhaus fahren und Märchenweg-HKB zurück bis nach Herzberg


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

Sandhase schrieb:


> bitte nicht ganz so früh, muss morgen zum abi-ball



Zum Thema Abi-Ball:
Ich hab gehört, Deine Tochter ist Jahrgangsbeste.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!

Zum Thema Uhrzeit: Ab wann könntest Du?

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (27. Juni 2008)

danke, danke

würd sagen so gegen 9uhr, will mich da auch nicht abschiessen
aber ein bischen spät würds wohl schon 

hab dich gestern noch losfahren gesehen, das video ist nicht schlecht

gruß martin


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

Spitti schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an...Lass mich Samstag auch bis Torfhaus bringen. Dann Märchenweg-Oderteich-Sonneberg-Stieglitzeck-Reitstieg-HKB-Tante Ju- OHA l:



Hallo,
ich hatte eigentlich am den Teil Hexenstieg von Torfhaus aus gedacht, den wir von Osterode aus mal hochgefahren sind

Wir Herzberger würden dann von Herzberg aus natürlich per Bike hochfahren. 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (27. Juni 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte eigentlich am den Teil Hexenstieg von Torfhaus aus gedacht, den wir von Osterode aus mal hochgefahren sind
> Holgi




ja das hab ich auch so verstanden...die tour über HKB fahr ich ja auch am Samstag.
Wegen Sonntag werd ich morgen noch mal was schreiben... wenn dann könnte mann sich ja an der Stieglitzecke treffen. ich werd dann von OHA losfahren...Fahrt ihr dann die Ackerstrasse? vll könnte man dann schon von der HKB zusammen fahren.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juni 2008)

Spitti schrieb:


> ja das hab ich auch so verstanden...die tour über HKB fahr ich ja auch am Samstag.
> Wegen Sonntag werd ich morgen noch mal was schreiben... wenn dann könnte mann sich ja an der Stieglitzecke treffen. ich werd dann von OHA losfahren...Fahrt ihr dann die Ackerstrasse? vll könnte man dann schon von der HKB zusammen fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Spitti



Hallo,
klar, entweder Ackerstrasse oder Reitstieg. Treffpunkt HKB wäre nicht schlecht. 
Gerade fällt mir ein, dass ja auch der Werglauf Sonntag stattfindet. Hoffentlich kommen die uns nicht in die Quere

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juni 2008)

nur damit ich euch richtig verstehe  : 

ihr kommt über die HKB und Ackerstraße zur Stiegletzecke - dort Treffen gegen 11.00/11.15 -  Weiterfahrt über Wolfswarte nach Torfhaus - Verpflegungspause für Micha  - zurück dann über den Hexenstieg - das dürfte dann die Strecke sein, die ich mit Snake gefahren bin - also Magdeburger Weg - Altenau etc

korrekt?


@bernhard: schön, mal wieder was zu hören - ist dein "Baumarktrad" wieder ok? 

@Sandhase: schade, dann ist deine Befürchtung ja eingetroffen  - ich hoffe du findest wieder was


----------



## harzholgi (28. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> nur damit ich euch richtig verstehe  :
> 
> ihr kommt über die HKB und Ackerstraße zur Stiegletzecke - dort Treffen gegen 11.00/11.15 -  Weiterfahrt über Wolfswarte nach Torfhaus - Verpflegungspause für Micha  - zurück dann über den Hexenstieg - das dürfte dann die Strecke sein, die ich mit Snake gefahren bin - also Magdeburger Weg - Altenau etc
> 
> korrekt?



Hallo Dieter,
nicht ganz korrekt. Zum einen könnte man die Wolfswarte mal weglassen und über Clausthaler Flutgraben/Märchenweg zum Torfhaus hoch.
Und dann, wenn mein Vorschlag übernommen wird, fahren wir auf dem Hexenstieg weiter in Richtung Osterode runter. Spitti kennt sich da bestens aus.

Treffpunkt mit Spitti = HKB, Treffpunkt mit Dir = Stieglitzecke wie immer.

Zu Micha: Der hat sich noch nicht gemeldet Tim auch nicht

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. Juni 2008)

Muss mich abmelden. Bin nicht da am WE 

Viel Spass Euch allen und gutes Wetter!


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juni 2008)

Schade schade - wünsche dir trotzdem ein schönes WE  

@Holgi: auch ok - mach mit euch alles mit 

fehlt nur noch ne Uhrzeit - und Micha


----------



## harzholgi (28. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schade schade - wünsche dir trotzdem ein schönes WE
> 
> @Holgi: auch ok - mach mit euch alles mit
> 
> fehlt nur noch ne Uhrzeit - und Micha



Hallo Dieter, hallo alle,
wir sollten dann um 09:30 los und wären gegen 10:40 an der HKB bei Spitti.
Gegen 11:15 dann bei Dir an der Stieglitzecke.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juni 2008)

Alles klar Holgi - danke für die Teminplanung  

ps: Wetter soll mitspielen - heiter bis wolkig


----------



## Spitti (28. Juni 2008)

moin,

komme gerade von Torfhaus wieder ...bin den Hexenstieg bis OHA gefahren. Ist alles sehr nass dort oben und nicht leicht zu fahren,aber genau das mag ich ja  Ich werd dann wohl eher um 11:15 an der Stieglitzecke stehen und von da aus mit euch fahren.

Also dann bis morgen 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (28. Juni 2008)

Spitti schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> komme gerade von Torfhaus wieder ...bin den Hexenstieg bis OHA gefahren. Ist alles sehr nass dort oben und nicht leicht zu fahren,aber genau das mag ich ja  Ich werd dann wohl eher um 11:15 an der Stieglitzecke stehen und von da aus mit euch fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
alles klar, wenn Du jemanden mit einem Steppenwolf triffst, dass ist dann Dieter

Ich fahre jetzt auch noch mal kurz zur HKB hoch. Ich war die letzten Tage etwas faul.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (28. Juni 2008)

holgi, bin dann 9:30 bei dir, ist ja nicht weit 

muss mich jetzt verkleiden und dann los 

gruß martin


----------



## harzholgi (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
war wieder eine schöne Tour
Wir haben uns an der Stieglitzecke getroffen: Spitti, dwe60 und ich.
Für mich waren das die ersten 18 km. Dann ging es weiter über den Clausthaler Flutgraben zum Torfhaus. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung sind wir in den Hexenstieg eingestiegen. Der Magdeburger Weg war für mich und Dieter die erste Herausforderung. Spitti hat den fast komplett gefahren 
Über die wunderschönen Grabenwege ging es weiter über Altenau bis Osterode. Als ich wieder in Herzberg war, hatte ich 71 km auf dem Tacho. Wie viele Höhenmeter kann ich nicht sagen, wir hatten kein GPS an Bord. Es werden wohl so an die 1500 gewesen sein.
Aber es war wieder: SUPER
Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder:














Holgi

PS: Reine Fahrzeit 4:10 h. Gesamtzeit 5:17 h. 70.58 km. Schnitt 16.8 km/h. v-max = 55.7 km/h.


----------



## Snakeskin (30. Juni 2008)

So Leute, 
wie sieht's aus mit Göttingen ?????
Habt ihr euch mal überlegt wer mitmacht.
Ich fange mal an:

Snakeskin
micha2
sandhase
Dieter
flori
mehr nicht?????

Looooossss Leute, ist für'n guten Zweck!!!!
Und für eure Kondition

@dieter
klar ist das noch früh, aber wie du schon sagst, Fahrgelegenheit planen usw.muss ja auch noch sein.
Ich will den fred ja nicht schließen, nur rechtzeitig anleiern.


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> war wieder eine schöne Tour
> Wir haben uns an der Stieglitzecke getroffen: Spitti, dwe60 und ich.
> Für mich waren das die ersten 18 km. Dann ging es weiter über den Clausthaler Flutgraben zum Torfhaus. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung sind wir in den Hexenstieg eingestiegen. Der Magdeburger Weg war für mich und Dieter die erste Herausforderung. Spitti hat den fast komplett gefahren
> ...


Jepp, dem kann ich mich voll anschließen 

war ne nette Tour mit netten Leuten - Magdeburger Weg ist zwar ziemlich heftig und für  unsereins kaum fahrbar - aber immer wieder nett 

Habe auch ein paar Fotos gemacht:














Ich habe ab 10.07. Urlaub und habe mir vorgenommen mal den Hexenstieg runter bis Osterode zu fahren und dann hoch zur HKB und zurück über Dammhaus - habe mir sagen lassen, dass man vom ehemaligen Osteröder Krankenhaus hochfahren kann - kann das jemand bestätigen?


@Snakeskin: du hast es aber eilig - die Veranstaltung ist doch erst im September 

also Flori und ich werden auch dabei sein - müssen wir mal schauen wie wir da PKW-mäßig fahren können


----------



## Snakeskin (30. Juni 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> So Leute,
> wie sieht's aus mit Göttingen ?????
> Habt ihr euch mal überlegt wer mitmacht.
> Ich fange mal an:
> ...


----------



## micha2 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

> wie sieht's aus mit Göttingen ?????

Wir müssen uns noch einigen welche Strecke wir fahren wollen.
Ein Marathonlauf ist per Definition 42.2km lang. Ist es nicht ein wenig unsportlich, wenn man diese Distanz mit dem Fahrrad fährt? 
Ich finde ein "MTB-Marathon" sollte länger sein und schlage daher zumindest die 62.7km Mittelstrecke vor. 


Anderes Thema:
Ich bin heute zum Knollen hoch, auf dem direkten Weg. Muss ja noch üben an der schwierigen Stelle 200m unterhalb vom Knollen. Hat wieder nicht geklappt.
Zwei interessante neue Wege:

1. Abfahrt vom Knollen auf dem Fahrweg, in der ersten scharfen Linkskurve geht rechts ein schmaler Wanderweg ab. Der Weg ist durchgängig fahrbar, geht aber im unteren Bereich recht steil bergab mit engen Kurven.
In umgekehrter Richtung sind die ersten 25m wohl recht schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich. Werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.

2. Vom Knollen in Richtung Köte, dann links weiter bis zur Schutzhütte "Otto Hermann". Hier beginnt ein schmaler Wanderweg, der recht steil nach Sieber runter führt. Es gibt viele technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen (viele davon für meinem Geschmack zu schwierig), immer mit der Option dass man unerwartet den Berg runterstürzen kann. Der Weg endet an einer kleinen Brücke im Tal, und ca. 1km weiter kommt man in Sieber am Schützenhaus raus.
In ungekehrter Richtung dürfte dieser Weg unbezwingbar sein.   

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Snakeskin (1. Juli 2008)

@micha2

ich würde mal sagen die 42km. Beachte mal bitte, das nicht alle so fit sind wie du. Sollte ja auch nur fun sein, nix race.
Was aber nicht heissen soll das, wer möchte, auch Feuer machen kann.


----------



## dwe60 (1. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> > wie sieht's aus mit Göttingen ?????
> 
> ...




wäre zwar ne einleuchtende Begründung - aber zuviel ist mir das trotzdem 

ich werde dann wohl die 42 km fahren - das reicht mir vollkommen - wir *müssen* ja auch nicht alle die gleiche Distanz fahren - ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das Flori bei den 42 auch nicht ausgelastet ist 

bei den Geographischen Fragestellungen kann ich dir leider nicht folgen 

ich hatte Holgi am Sonntag auch angesprochen - mal schauen


----------



## micha2 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> wir *müssen* ja auch nicht alle die gleiche Distanz fahren 

Ich habe mal beim Veranstalter nachgefragt ob die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke gleichzeitig gestartet werden. Dann könnten wir zumindest die ersten zwei Runden zusammen fahren. Ich melde mich wenn die Antwort kommt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (1. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich habe ab 10.07. Urlaub und habe mir vorgenommen mal den Hexenstieg runter bis Osterode zu fahren und dann hoch zur HKB und zurück über Dammhaus - habe mir sagen lassen, dass man vom ehemaligen Osteröder Krankenhaus hochfahren kann - kann das jemand bestätigen?



jep kann ich bestätigen. bin ich vorhin gerade gefahren. sind vom k-haus bis hkb ca. 10km bei ungefähr 450-500hm. ersten ca. 6km davon sind forstautobahn. ab seilerköte?? wirds dann moorig und singletrailig. zwischendrin sind ca. 1km 100hm tragestrecke da verblockt und für meinereins bergauf nicht fahrbar (bergab natürlich um so lieber) oben raus kommen noch mal so ca. 3km recht flacher single trail, der aber moorige stellen aufweist. von der hkb gehts dann wieder per forstautobahn weiter zu stieglitzecke.

vom k-haus ist gut ausgeschildert mit hm angaben (blau weisses wegzeichen)


----------



## micha2 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Ich habe mal beim Veranstalter nachgefragt ob die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke gleichzeitig gestartet werden. 

Die Antwort des Veranstalters:
"Entsprechend unserer Ausschreibung erfolgt der Start für alle Distanzen (42 km = 2 Runden; 63 km = 3 Runden; 84 km = 4 Runden) zur gleichen Zeit um 09.50 Uhr. Somit wären die Voraussetzungen gegeben, die ersten zwei Runden gemeinsam fahren zu können."

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (2. Juli 2008)

@Micha: na dann passt das ja  - nun brauchen wir nur noch ein paar Anmeldungen 




bodo bagger schrieb:


> jep kann ich bestätigen. bin ich vorhin gerade gefahren. sind vom k-haus bis hkb ca. 10km bei ungefähr 450-500hm. ersten ca. 6km davon sind forstautobahn. ab seilerköte?? wirds dann moorig und singletrailig. zwischendrin sind ca. 1km 100hm tragestrecke da verblockt und für meinereins bergauf nicht fahrbar (bergab natürlich um so lieber) oben raus kommen noch mal so ca. 3km recht flacher single trail, der aber moorige stellen aufweist. von der hkb gehts dann wieder per forstautobahn weiter zu stieglitzecke.
> 
> vom k-haus ist gut ausgeschildert mit hm angaben (blau weisses wegzeichen)



Danke für die Info  - dann werde ich das wohl mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## bodo bagger (3. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Micha: na dann passt das ja  - nun brauchen wir nur noch ein paar Anmeldungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falls du auf single trail abfahrten stehst, würde ich dir folgende route empfehlen. von stieglitzecke zur hkb über den bekannten forstweg. dann von hkb den tante ju runter bis zur vorsperre der sössetalsperre. auf der anderen seite hoch zum bärenkopf?? und dann auf dem hexestieg runter bis oha. von der bleichestelle zum alten k-haus und dann den von mir beschriebenen weg wieder hoch zur hkb.


----------



## harzholgi (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend!

Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour am Wochenende?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour am Wochenende?

ich !

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (4. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> ich !



Super, was können wir anstellen?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

>Super, was können wir anstellen?

Na dann mach ich mal einen Vorschlag. 
Ich müsste morgen etwas in Osterode erledigen, das dauert nur eine Minute. Also wäre es schön, wenn die Tour durch Osterode führt.
Wir könnten so gegen 10:00 hier losfahren, Mühlenberg, Steinautal, Kastanienplatz, und dann irgendwie in Zickzack durch den Wald nach Osterode. Irgendwie geht das, aber wir sollten eine Karte mitnehmen. Mittagessen auf dem Marktplatz (da ist morgen Markt, Bratwurstbude, Fischbrötchen...).
Ab Osterode könnten wir im Brehmketal hoch bis zum Prinzenteich, und dann irgendwie über die Hanskühnenburg zurück nach Herzberg. Die Details überlegen wir und dann wenn es soweit ist.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> >Super, was können wir anstellen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
warum eigentlich nicht
Treffpunkt Krankenhaus?
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Treffpunkt Krankenhaus?

ok, 10:00 am Krankenhaus.

Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> ok, 10:00 am Krankenhaus.



Hallo 

falls noch jemand Lust hat, mal über Osterode in den Harz zu fahren, bitte ruhig anschließen

Holgi


----------



## migster (4. Juli 2008)

Gerne  .. aber erst in 2 Wochen  
BG
Mike


----------



## Snakeskin (5. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Treffpunkt Krankenhaus?
> 
> ...



Morgäään

Ich kann leider nicht, wünsche Euch viel Spaß.

Wichtig!!!!!! 10.00 Uhr AM Krankenhaus, nicht 11.00 IM Krankenhaus

Gruß
und viel Spaß


----------



## harzholgi (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hier schonmal ein paar Bilder. Micha macht wie immer bestimmt noch eine Auswertung.
Wir sind vom Krankenhaus über Mühlenberg und Rehagen nach Osterode.
Dann über den Sonnenkopf, teilweise auf dem Hexenstieg hoch bis Dammgraben. 
Den Aufstieg über Sösestein zur Ackerstraße werde ich nie vergessen das ist eher was für Bergsteiger.
Zum Abschluß noch der übliche Abstecher zur HKB (Micha hatte schon wieder Hunger) 
und dann auf der Ackerstraße runter nach Herzberg.







Bild links: Am Kastanienplatz - Bild rechts: Micha hat immer Hunger Hier gibts gerade Fischbrötchen






Am Prinzenteich






Auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz Entensumpf






Auf dem Weg zum Sösestein: 




Am Sösestein

Viele Grüße
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Micha macht wie immer bestimmt noch eine Auswertung.

http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour22.htm

Der Aufstieg nach Stieglitzeck sieht im Höhendiagramm tatsächlich so steil aus wie es sich angefühlt hat!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo Micha, 

waren das nur 1273 hm? Kam mir viel mehr vor. Gefühlte 1501

Aber der hammerharte Anstieg am Sösestein kommt im Diagramm gut zur Geltung

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (6. Juli 2008)

Da habt ihr ja ne nette Runde gedreht - fast durch meinen Garten 

Wolltet ihr eigentlich diesen Weg zum Sösestein hoch?

ich fahre immer die Forststraße zum Stieglitzeck hoch - ist zwar auch ziemlich steil, aber man kann noch fahren 

Ich habe heute nem Kumpel aus Wildemann mal gezeigt, wie schön es auf der Wolfswarte ist - hat ihm gefallen nur der Downhill war dann nicht so sein Ding 

@Migster: bist du wieder auf Anstandsbesuch bei Schwiegermama? 

@all: und noch mal der Aufruf an alle hier mitzumachen:

http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=run-and-bike-2008

@micha: *Klugscheißmodus an*: der "Hirschteich" ist der Hirschlerteich - *Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## micha2 (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Wolltet ihr eigentlich diesen Weg zum Sösestein hoch?

Na ja, wir haben in der Karte nichts besseres gesehen, und auf der Strasse wollte ich nicht fahren. Das erste Stück ab Dammhaus war ja auch ganz ok, aber dann...


> ich fahre immer die Forststraße zum Stieglitzeck hoch - ist zwar auch ziemlich steil, aber man kann noch fahren 

Bitte beschreib mal genau wo die lang geht.


> der "Hirschteich" ist der Hirschlerteich 

Da hast du wohl Recht. Ist ein Druckfehler in meiner Karte.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig deute, dann seid ihr am Graben entlang gefahren und am sogenannten "Großen Wehr rausgekommen - dort wo die Forststraße aus Betonplatten besteht

dort kurz links hoch und gleich wieder rechts hoch - immer nach oben - sind 2 oder 3 Serpentinen und man steht auf dem Reitstieg, da wo der Grabenweg breiter wird

das ist die Strecke die ich hochfahre wenn wir uns an  der Stieglitzecke treffen - ist zwar länger, aber lässt sich ganz gut fahren -

es gibt noch 2 Alternativen, die eine wäre etwas oberhalb des Grabens - ist durchgängig Forstautobahn - die andere Variante  ist auf der anderen Seite der Bundesstraße - auch Forstautobahn - dann kommt man etwas unterhalb des Parkplatzes Stieglitzecke raus, da wo wir dann weiter zur Wolfswarte fahren würden


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich war heute mit meinem Söhnchen Frederick auf Tour. Ich habe ihn zur Lübbersbuche hochgescheucht.
Achtet mal auf den Unterschied im Gesichtsausdruck zwischen Uphill und Downhill 



Uphill




Downhill

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig deute, dann seid ihr am Graben entlang gefahren und am sogenannten "Großen Wehr rausgekommen - dort wo die Forststraße aus Betonplatten besteht

Wir haben den Graben gesehen, der war immer etwa 20 Meter unterhalb des Weges. Betonplatten sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Der Name des Weges war irgendwas mit "I...weg". In der letzten Kurve war rechts unterhalb des Weges eine Hütte, und dort sind wir dann links den Berg hoch zum Sösestein.


> dort kurz links hoch ...

Wo links hoch?  


> es gibt noch 2 Alternativen, die eine wäre etwas oberhalb des Grabens - ist durchgängig Forstautobahn -

Ich vermute auf dem Weg waren wir. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## migster (7. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Migster: bist du wieder auf Anstandsbesuch bei Schwiegermama?




Ja genau  
aber mit der Aussicht im Harz zu biken  
Vieleicht fahren ja ein paar Leutchen 
BG
Mike


----------



## dwe60 (7. Juli 2008)

@Holgi: aber auch unten schaut es ein bisschen gequält aus - durfte er nur einmal runter fahren? 

@Micha: dann dürftet ihr auf oberhalb des Grabens verlaufenden Forststrße gefahren sein - kurz hinter der STelle, wo ihr dann noch oben seid, geht dann auch die Forststr. nach oben - ca. 50m - die Hütte ist das sogenannte Große Wehr

ich glaube ihr müsste mal zu mir kommen und dann fahren wir da gemeinsam hoch 


@Migster: wie, nur die Aussicht zu biken? - fahren wird da sicherlich jemand


----------



## DigitalEclipse (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo nach Osterode

Ich habe einen Kumpel in Osterode, den Ich demnächst mal besuchen möchte.
Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich gleich mal den Harz unsichermachen.

Da ich noch nie im Harz war hoffe ich auf eure Mithilfe, was Touren betrifft.
z.B. habe ich mal was von einem Hexenstieg gelesen, der in Osterode beginnt und in Thale aufhört. Ist das mit dem MTB an einem Tag machbar? Ist das schon mal jemand gefahren? Auf was würde ich mich da einlassen?
Oder von mir aus auch einmal auf den Brocken und zurück, oder irgendetwas anderes.

Kurz zu mir: Ich fahre Touren, gern etwas schneller, aber eher gemütlich. Bisschen Enduro und Trail-Surfen wär nicht schlecht. Downhill und Freeride fahre ich NICHT. Da schau ich nur zu.

Gibt es auch GPS-Daten?

Vielen Dank schonmal und Gruß an alle MTB´ler aus Osterode


----------



## harzholgi (9. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: aber auch unten schaut es ein bisschen gequält aus - durfte er nur einmal runter fahren?



Hallo Dieter,
er wäre bestimmt noch 10x runter, war aber zu faul zum Hochfahren

Apropos gequält: Dein Dämpfer machte neulich auf dem Magdeburger Weg  auch einen gequälten Eindruck 


_


Foto von Spitti

Zumal man eigentlich keinen Grund dafür erkennen kann

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. Juli 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> z.B. habe ich mal was von einem Hexenstieg gelesen, der in Osterode beginnt und in Thale aufhört. Ist das mit dem MTB an einem Tag machbar? Ist das schon mal jemand gefahren? Auf was würde ich mich da einlassen?



Hallo,
Hier mal ein schöner Link auf eine Seite, wo Du auch GPS-Tracks vom Hexenstieg runterladen kannst


Die Gesamtstrecke liegt bei 100 km. Ein paar Leute aus Bad Sachsa wollen die Tour am 13. 7. machen. Infos evtl. über gd_merlin

Holgi


----------



## migster (10. Juli 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Apropos gequält: Dein Dämpfer machte neulich auf dem Magdeburger Weg  auch einen gequälten Eindruck
> Zumal man eigentlich keinen Grund dafür erkennen kann
> 
> Holgi



Naja bei 80mm Federweg geht das schnell 
BG
Mike


----------



## dwe60 (11. Juli 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> er wäre bestimmt noch 10x runter, war aber zu faul zum Hochfahren
> 
> Apropos gequält: Dein Dämpfer machte neulich auf dem Magdeburger Weg  auch einen gequälten Eindruck
> ...



Ja Holgi - verstehe ich auch nicht - da muss wohl  die Gabel defekt sein - muss ne  neue her 

@Migster: und die 95 Kilo Lebendgewicht  tuen ihr übriges


----------



## micha2 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bitte vergesst nicht euch beim Göttinger "Run and Bike 2008" anzumelden. Bislang sieht die Teilnehmerliste noch ziemlich leer aus!
Nach der Anmeldung auf der Webseite müsst ihr unaufgefordert das Startgeld überweisen. Erst dann wird die Anmeldung wirksam.
Ich hab erst gedacht dass noch eine Zahlungsaufforderung kommt, aber das ist nicht so. Daher einfach das Geld überweisen, und ein paar Tage später steht ihr drin in der Teilnehmerliste. 

http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=mtb-marathon

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

hab mich gerade angemeldet, für die 42km strecke 

die liste ist noch ganz schön leer , 

nicht das micha und ich die einzigen bleiben 

gruß an alle, martin


----------



## Snakeskin (13. Juli 2008)

Genau,
Leute meldet euch an, macht Spaß und ist für'n guten Zweck.
@micha,sandhase
wir werden die Jungs, und evtl.Mädels!!!! los los, ihr seit auch gefordert!!!!
dann mal so richtig mobilisieren.
Freue mich schon auf Gö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (13. Juli 2008)

Man keine Angst  - mein Neffe und Meiner einer sind auch dabei - nur mit dem Anmelden warten wir noch ein wenig - es kann ja schließlich noch viel passieren bis dahin  

Bin am WE übrigens mein erstes Rennen gefahren - 34,5 km Jedermann-Tour in Bad Harzburg 

hört sich  zwar km-mäßig nicht so dolle an - aber es ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied, ob man ne lockere Tour fährt mir Pausen und wo man auch mal die Beine hängen lassen kann, oder man fast komplett durchfährt - aber war ne nette Erfahrung


----------



## dwe60 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Herzberger!  

seid ihr noch da? 

wie schauts dann am  Sonntag bei euch aus? - wollen wir nicht mal wieder ne Gemeinschaftsrunde drehen?


----------



## Sandhase (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo lieber clausthaler, währe dabei, nicht mehr so viel los hier 

sind wohl alle in den ferien 

gruß martin


----------



## harzholgi (15. Juli 2008)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo lieber clausthaler, währe dabei, nicht mehr so viel los hier
> 
> sind wohl alle in den ferien
> 
> gruß martin



Hallo,
nix Ferien! Ich habe letzte Woche erstmal dazu genutzt, meine diversen Wunden auszuheilen
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich wäre dabei
Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (15. Juli 2008)

und ich hab erstmal ein paar schöne runden gedreht 

hab in mein benutzeralbum ein  paar bilder hochgeladen, war so leer 

die letzten hab ich heute gemacht.


----------



## migster (15. Juli 2008)

> Hallo liebe Herzberger!
> seid ihr noch da?
> wie schauts dann am Sonntag bei euch aus? - wollen wir nicht mal wieder ne Gemeinschaftsrunde drehen?




Bin auf jeden Fall dabei  
BG
Mike


----------



## micha2 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> wie schauts dann am  Sonntag bei euch aus? - wollen wir nicht mal wieder ne Gemeinschaftsrunde drehen?

ja, am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit.

Vorschlag 1: Herzberg, Elseblick, Paradies, Sieber, oberes Siebertal (so weit hoch wie wir Lust haben) und dann irgendwie wieder zurück.

Vorschlag 2: Herzberg, Schweinekopf, Fliegerdenkmal, Einhornhöhle, Burgruine, und dann hoch zum Knollen und zurück nach Herzberg.
Das entspricht ungefähr der Tour Nr. 13:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour13.htm
Die Tour könnte man auch noch etwas verlängern, beispielsweise von der Burgruine weiter ins Andreasbachtal, und an der Wassertretstelle geradeaus weiter fahren. Da soll man angeblich auch zum Knollen kommen. Den Weg kenne ich selber noch nicht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (15. Juli 2008)

hallo micha, 
wenn man das andreasbachtal weiter hochfährt kommt man auch zum knollen 

die 2te tour hört sich nicht schlecht an, zumal ich mich dort auch ganz gut auskenne


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Juli 2008)

Muss mal schauen.

Mich hatte das Pfeiffersche Drüsenfieber erlegt . Bin etwas im Training zurück.
Könnte mich ja aber evtl. früher ausklinken.

Grüße Tim


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Man keine Angst  - mein Neffe und Meiner einer sind auch dabei - nur mit dem Anmelden warten wir noch ein wenig - es kann ja schließlich noch viel passieren bis dahin



jau, ich bin also der neffe! und schön, dass sich doch einige von euch in gö anmelden! find ich gut. ich werd dann aber wahrscheinlich die 63km nehmen, das streckenprofil sieht ja erstmal nich ganz so schlimm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> wenn man das andreasbachtal weiter hochfährt kommt man auch zum knollen 

ja, das ist klar. Aber mir hat jemand erzählt dass man bei der Wassertretstelle den rechten Weg nehmen kann und dann auch irgendwie zum Knollen kommt. Diesen Weg kenne ich noch nicht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (16. Juli 2008)

Na das hört sich doch nett an - wann und wo ist Treffen?

10.00 Uhr am Krankenhaus?

@Micha: ist da überhaupt eine Verpflegungsstation eingebaut?


----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> wann und wo ist Treffen? 10.00 Uhr am Krankenhaus?

hört sich gut an.


> @Micha: ist da überhaupt eine Verpflegungsstation eingebaut?

Da sind sogar drei Stationen: Einhornhöhle, Burgruine und Knollen. Bei der Burgruine weiss ich aber nicht ob geöffnet ist, da habe ich schon mal vor verschlossener Tür gestanden. Wir werden jedenfalls nicht unterwegs verhungern.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich  hatte da eher an dein leibliches Wohl gedacht 

War heute mit Sohnemann 2 Stunden im strömenden Regen unterwegs - hab dem Muckibudengänger mal ein wenig gezeigt, was der alte Sack noch drauf hat 

hoffentlich hab ich ihn nicht abgeschreckt 

@Tim: das hört sich aber garnicht gut an - ich nicht so wirklich ernst   -  aber wenn du Sonntag fahren kannst, gehts dir bestimmt wieder besser


----------



## Sandhase (17. Juli 2008)

Meinst du den weg der rechts hoch geht micha ?

direkt an der wassertretstelle gibts aber keinen weg der rechts hochgeht 
nur diese gabelung ca 300m weiter oben, die strasse rechts führt direkt zum knollenkreutz 

gruß martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Juli 2008)

Erkenntnis des Tages:
Nasser Weg wirklich naß!
Danke


----------



## micha2 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> direkt an der wassertretstelle gibts aber keinen weg der rechts hochgeht 

Bedenke dass es im Andreasbachtal zwei Wassertretstellen gibt. Ich meine die grössere, die relativ weit unten im Tal ist. Da geht rechts ein Weg ab (bzw. wenn man von oben kommt: links ab). Der Weg geht zuerst durch den Bach, und dahinter ist die Wassertretstelle. Daneben ist auch noch eine überdachte Brücke. Dein Bild sieht nicht so aus als ob es dort gemacht wäre.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (17. Juli 2008)

hi micha
bis ganz unten bin nicht gefahren, dann wirds wohl die 2te wassertretstelle sein, 
aber wir könnten ja am sonntag mal den anderen weg probieren 
dann sehen wir ja ob wir wieder zum knollen kommen 
würd mich auch mal interessieren  

gruß martin


----------



## bodo bagger (17. Juli 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Erkenntnis des Tages:
> Nasser Weg wirklich naß!
> Danke




darum hab ich mir das heute geschenkt und bin stattdessen in die sauna.... hab aber auch schön geschwitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin aus dem Rheinland wieder nach Herzberg gezogen.

Komme am So. vielleicht mit, muß aber 14 Uhr zurück sein.


Gruß

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Tobias!

Treffen wäre gegen 10.00 am Krankenhaus - hinterer Parkplatz

ob wir da bis 14.00 zurück sind kann ich dir nicht sagen - kenn die Strecke auch noch nicht - da müsste Micha näheres zu sagen können

dabei:

Holgi
Micha
Sandhase
Migster
Dieter
Tim mit Fieber?


----------



## micha2 (18. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> ob wir da bis 14.00 zurück sind kann ich dir nicht sagen - kenn die Strecke auch noch nicht - da müsste Micha näheres zu sagen können

Das müsste eigentlich passen. Falls es zeitlich knapp wird kannst du den Knollen weglassen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Snakeskin (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hätte auch mal wieder Lust mit Euch zu strampeln.
Dieter, wie siehts mit zusammen fahren aus?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde versuchen am So um 10 da zu sein. Wenn ich um 10 nicht da bin, fahrt einfach loss. 


Gruß

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (19. Juli 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte auch mal wieder Lust mit Euch zu strampeln.
> Dieter, wie siehts mit zusammen fahren aus?




Können wir - wo soll ich um kurz vor halb 10 sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nehmt Schutzbleche mit. Nach den gestrigen Regenfällen werden wohl einige Teilstücke der Tour matschig werden.

Bis nachher,
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, war heute früh auf der Hans Kühnen Burg. Leider habe ich hier nicht noch mal reingeschaut.  Ihr seid ja, wie ich gelesen habe auf den Knollen gefahren. 

Werde mich demnächst mal anschließen - Gruß Rinne. 

P.S. Könnt ihr mal den Link für den Marathon in Göttingen reinstellen - Danke.


----------



## micha2 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi,

> Ihr seid ja, wie ich gelesen habe auf den Knollen gefahren.

War eine tolle Tour. Ich stelle nachher das Höhenprofil rein.


> P.S. Könnt ihr mal den Link für den Marathon in Göttingen reinstellen - 

http://runandbike4help.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (20. Juli 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Ihr seid ja, wie ich gelesen habe auf den Knollen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## micha2 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi,

das Höhenprofil der heutigen Tour:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour23.htm

Es waren fast 1000 Höhenmeter.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (20. Juli 2008)

Man war das eine Schlammschlacht!
Aber schön war es trotzdem!




An der Einhornhöhle.






Dieter war die Kette gerissen. Martin hatte zum Glück wieder Werkzeug dabei  ---   Das sind keine Sommersprossen, die Migster da im Gesicht hat, sondern echter harzer Dreck

Weitere Bilder im Album

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (20. Juli 2008)

Kein Wunder,dass es so MATSCHIG war 




War wieder ein super Tour 
freue mich schon auf die nächste


----------



## migster (20. Juli 2008)

Ja warne tolle Tour ... 
Auf dem Rückweg bin ich nochmal richtig nass geworden  
Bis zum nächsten Mal ... 

Mike 



Das Ferkel 


Sandhase schrieb:


> Kein Wunder,dass es so MATSCHIG war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Juli 2008)

Jau, war super.
Bin runter über Lübbersbuchendownhill, war nochmal ne schöne Sache.


----------



## dwe60 (20. Juli 2008)

- Jepp, war wieder ne saubere Sache mit euch (obwohl, eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von sauber  )

nochmal ein  dickes Thx an Martin fürs helfen bei der Kette  - kann ich die so erstmal weiter fahren?

@Mike: an dich habe ich bei Beginn des großen Regens auch gedacht - hatte gerade das Bike ins Auto verladen und wollte mir eigentlich noch andere Schuhe anziehen - aber dazu bin ich garnicht mehr gekommen - man hat das geschüttet  - man gut, dass wir das nicht unterwegs abbekommen haben 

wegen Mittwoch: Wetter soll definitiv besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (20. Juli 2008)

kannst ruhig erstmal mit der Kette weiterfahren, 
würd aber demnächst trotzdem eine neue drauf machen 

gruß martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bei mir hat sich jetzt kurzfristig die Möglichkeit eine Hexenstiegbefahrung ergeben. Da Kind und Mutter im Urlaub sind, würde ich entweder 2.- 3. August oder den 9.- 10. für eine Harzquerung nutzen wollen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch kurzfristig Lust und Laune. Das Ganze, wie schon mal gesponnen, in zwei Etappen und ganz zutsche. Eher mal nen schönen Trail mehr als 110km am Stück.
Übernachtung in einer DAV Hütte oder Pension.

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (21. Juli 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> würde ich entweder 2.- 3. August oder den 9.- 10. für eine Harzquerung



Hallo,

ich würde vorschlagen am 2.-3. August die eine Richtung und am 9.-10. die andere

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. Juli 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen am 2.-3. August die eine Richtung und am 9.-10. die andere
> 
> Holgi



Na, dann würde ich aber lieber ein Datum dem Rennstieg vorbehalten!


----------



## harzholgi (21. Juli 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Na, dann würde ich aber lieber ein Datum dem Rennstieg vorbehalten!



Schaunwamal, was die anderen dazu sagen 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. Juli 2008)

Nach meinem Arbeitsplan, wohl eher der 9.- 10.8.


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juli 2008)

Hört sich sehr interessant an - ich habe noch Urlaub bis nächste Woche Mittwoch, muss dann mal schauen was da so anliegt - am WE 02./03. werde ich wohl gleich Dienst haben 

was mir so spontan dazu einfällt: das Bodetal ist komplett für Räder jeglicher Art gesperrt  - zum Übernachten wäre das hier evtl. ganz nett:

http://www.schierkerbaude.de/ 



@Mike + Martin: wie schauts denn aus mit Morgen - wollen wir ne Runde drehen?

hab mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht:

wenn ihr mobil seid, dann Treffen hier  bei mir - über Polsterberg und Dammhaus hoch zum Stieglitzeck - dann über WOlfswarte oder Flutgraben den Magdeburger Weg runter und am Dammgraben zurück nach Clausthal

 oder wir treffen uns wie gehabt an Stieglitzeck und dann halt weiter

evtl. auch zum Torfhaus und Märchenweg oder so...  

sacht mal was


----------



## migster (22. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Mike + Martin: wie schauts denn aus mit Morgen - wollen wir ne Runde drehen?
> 
> hab mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht:
> 
> ...


Ich bin dabei ..  wann und wo lieber Dieter .... Können ja schön früh fahren ..
Melde Dich kurz bei mir .. 
BG
Mike


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juli 2008)

Kommt ganz drauf an, wo wir uns treffen - entweder gegen 10.00 hier in Clausthal - oder gegen 11.00/11.15 an Stieglitzeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (22. Juli 2008)

Was hälst Du um 9:00 bei Dir los ??

BG
Mike



dwe60 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an, wo wir uns treffen - entweder gegen 10.00 hier in Clausthal - oder gegen 11.00/11.15 an Stieglitzeck


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz schön früh 

einigen wir uns auf 09.30?


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2008)

hallo, nimmst mich mit Mike ?


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juli 2008)

So, bin dann erstmal off -  ich schaue nachher nochmal rein

am besten besprecht ihr beiden euch wann und wo ihr euch trefft - Treffen hier würde ich sagen am Schützenplatz - Ortseingang von Osterode kommend gleich rechts auf dem Parkplatz

gehe dann erstmal von 09.30 aus


----------



## migster (22. Juli 2008)

Sandhase weisst Du wo das ist ????
Ja kann dich mitnehmen ..
Ruf mich mal an
Danke 
Mike



dwe60 schrieb:


> So, bin dann erstmal off -  ich schaue nachher nochmal rein
> 
> am besten besprecht ihr beiden euch wann und wo ihr euch trefft - Treffen hier würde ich sagen am Schützenplatz - Ortseingang von Osterode kommend gleich rechts auf dem Parkplatz
> 
> gehe dann erstmal von 09.30 aus


----------



## migster (22. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, bin dann erstmal off -  ich schaue nachher nochmal rein
> 
> am besten besprecht ihr beiden euch wann und wo ihr euch trefft - Treffen hier würde ich sagen am Schützenplatz - Ortseingang von Osterode kommend gleich rechts auf dem Parkplatz
> 
> gehe dann erstmal von 09.30 aus




9:30 Uhr o.k. 
Schützenplatz ? Wo ist der... bzw. Hast Du eine Strasse und ist Osterode richtig ??
Nicht Clausthal ??
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Mike,

der Schützenplatz ist gleich rechts am Ortseingang von Clausthal.
Nicht zu übersehen. Da ist wohl auch immer noch der Autohändler, Mazda denke ich. Dort ist auch öfters mal Flohmarkt.

Viel Spass morgen, während ich im Laden schwitzen muss 

Tim


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juli 2008)

Jepp, genau wie Tim es beschrieben hat - nur das es Mazda nicht mehr gibt 

Von Osterode kommend am Ortseingang- ist nicht zu verfehlen 

und falls du ne Adresse fürs Navi brauchst: Osteröder Straße

@Tim: wie, noch nicht klimatisiert?


----------



## migster (22. Juli 2008)

Danke passt  
Bis Morgen
+ Sandhase 

BG
Mike


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2008)

Jo bis morgen 

gruß martin


----------



## dwe60 (23. Juli 2008)

So, Mike, Martin und meiner einer haben  ne nette Runde von Clausthal aus gedreht:

hoch zur Stieglitzecke - dann Straße bis kurz vor Sonnenberg - links den Clausthaler Flutgraben lang - am Dammgraben dann weiter - über Altenau nach CL-Z zurück - waren nette 45 Km 

hat Spaß gemacht 

Wir haben auch kurz übers WE gesprochen - da Mike am Sonntag Vormittag wieder gen Heimat entschwindet wäre es  schön, wenn wir am Samstag fahren würden - und da ich definitiv keinen Wagen haben werde müssten wir uns an der Stieglitzecke treffen

sagt mal was dazu


----------



## migster (23. Juli 2008)

War eine tolle Tour durch den Harz ... Landschaftlich eine Wohltat das Wetter hat gepasst was will ein Bikerherz mehr.
Sehen uns am Samstag  
BG
Mike


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juli 2008)

kann ich nur beipflichten 

hoffentlich ist am samstag das wetter noch so gut, laut wetterbericht sieht es nicht so toll aus 

gruß martin


----------



## dwe60 (24. Juli 2008)

Jepp, Gewitter und heftiger Regen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (24. Juli 2008)

Hätten wir uns ja eigentlich gestern treffen können!
ich bin dann spontan so gegen 16.00 noch mal ne fixe runde über altenau, stieglitz-eck, hkb gefahren...war ja herrlichstes wetter


----------



## harzholgi (24. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Jepp, Gewitter und heftiger Regen



Such einfach einen besseren Wetterbericht:
z.b.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190486.html

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (24. Juli 2008)

Nee - was abgelegtes, gebrauchtes aus Braunlage wolln  wa nich


----------



## dwe60 (25. Juli 2008)

Ok, ok  - inzwischen können wir uns hier auch das Wetter wie in Braunlage leisten 

Wie schauts denn aus mit morgen - keine Meinung?


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2008)

na klar fahren wir morgen 

würd sagen 9:00 am krankenhaus treffen und ca.10:15 stieglitzecke, dieter abholen 

und dann schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht , es sei denn, es hat schon jemand einen vorschlag 

gruß martin


----------



## dwe60 (25. Juli 2008)

da meldet sich ja doch noch wer 

mal schauen ob wir noch mehr werden


----------



## harzholgi (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
komme natürlich auch mit!
Zwei FatAlbert müssen formatiert werden

@Hallo Sandhase, Du wirst es nicht glauben. Eben beim Fetten habe ich mich gewundert, was da so zischt. Da war hinten die Luft schon fast raus. Na ja, besser heute abend, als morgen on Tour

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2008)

kann ich ja kaum glauben 
der schlauch war bestimmt total geschockt von soviel platz, oder halt einfach zu alt


----------



## migster (25. Juli 2008)

Und ich bin natürlich auch dabei 
BG und bis Morgenfrüh

Mike


----------



## dwe60 (25. Juli 2008)

Na da haben wir ja wieder ne nette Runde zusammen - freu mich 

und ne Tüte Luft für Albert pack ich auch ein


----------



## harzholgi (26. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...und ne Tüte Luft für Albert pack ich auch ein



Moin,
ich war gerade nochmal bei Albert, es geht ihm gut

Bis gleich, Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute, das waren harte 60 km für mich. Ihr wart scheinbar super drauf!
Aber trotzdem wieder richtig schön.




Treppen am Torfhaus












Stieglitzecke - Hirsche bei Lonau - Torfhaus - Märchenweg - Straße bei Sieber

Zum Schluss war die Zeit ein bisschen knapp. Daher mussten wir das Tempo etwas erhöhen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2WDRq94OSug

Holgi


----------



## migster (26. Juli 2008)

Fand ich auch .. Super Tour und ein guter Abschluss meines Besuches hier im Harz..
An dieser Stelle will ich mich herzlich bei allen Mitfahrern bedanken.
Ich habe mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Und es hat Spaß gebracht - neben Euch zu schwitzen 
Die heutigen 60 km war für mich genau so hart wie für Dich Holgi 
So bis demnächst 
und 
BG
Mike


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juli 2008)

Jepp, war wieder ein klasse Tag - und Wetter hat auch mitgespielt 

und der Albert ist auch ein netter


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juli 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...und der Albert ist auch ein netter



Hallo,
ich wollte Albert schon fast wieder subtrahieren Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf meiner Feierabendrunde zur HKB ist böse eingebrochen. Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ich den Radumfang im Tacho nicht geändert habe Jetzt stimmts wieder!
@Migster/Martin: Wie viele km waren es bei euch? Ich hatte genau 58.

Auf dem nassen Weg ist Albert echt ne Waffe! Ich mußte nur im großen Moorstück einmal kurz runter. So gut bin ich  noch nie durchgekommen.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, war wieder toll mit euch 

bis auf ein paar kleine Unfälle 






aber sonst war es wirklich super 

Holgi, ich hab doch keinen Tacho


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juli 2008)

Alles nur Einlagen zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (29. Juli 2008)

So,

bisher habe ich noch keine Reaktion bekommen...

Wie schauts aus:
- wir werden jetzt, bis jetzt, mit zwei Personen am 2.-3.8 den Hexenstieg befahren. 
Startpunkt Thale mit Übernachtung in der Schierker Baude.
Habe jetzt die Zusage für 4 Schlafplätze zur Übernachtung. 
Zwei sind schon weg. 
Wenn wir mehr als drei Fahrer werden, müssen wir noch evtl. ein weiteres Fahrzeug mit nach Thale nehmen. Auf den Volvo kann ich drei Räder laden.
Evtl noch nen viertes in den Kofferraum, muss dazu aber zelegt werden....


Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juli 2008)

Reaktion:

Viel Spaß und verfahrt euch nicht


----------



## bodo bagger (30. Juli 2008)

gerade vom  butterstieg zurück. traumhaft und genial...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Juli 2008)

Wo ist denn der Butterstieg? 
Kenne nur den Butterbergtunnel?


----------



## Fatal Error (31. Juli 2008)

http://books.google.de/books?id=gsp...&hl=de&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result

der "schnippel" vor der Wolfswarte, der links runter geht

Gruss


----------



## bodo bagger (31. Juli 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> http://books.google.de/books?id=gsp...&hl=de&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result
> 
> der "schnippel" vor der Wolfswarte, der links runter geht
> 
> Gruss




aber nen verdammt schöner und langer schnippel. ca. 450hm und 5,5 single trail dh bis altenau runter. traumhaft schön und keine wanderer.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. August 2008)

Hallo,

Euren thread lese ich schon ne ganze Zeit klammheimlich mit.
Vielleicht schaff ichs mal zu einer von den Touren.
Als (Ost)Eichsfelder war ich bis jetzt mehr im Ostharz unterwegs.
Heute war ich das erste mal auf der HKB und hab gleich harzholgi auf der Ackerstrasse (?) getroffen. 
Bei meinen Tourstationen heute hab ich mich nach der Tour 15 vom Michael Koch gerichtet. War eine gute Idee.
Besonders den Clausthaler Flutgraben und den Märchenweg fand ich spitze.






So fährt man sich platt 

P.S. 
Das Bild vom Goetheweg ist ja verheerend! Wanderscharenlandebahn!


----------



## redbull33 (3. August 2008)

> So fährt man sich platt
> 
> P.S.
> Das Bild vom Goetheweg ist ja verheerend! Wanderscharenlandebahn!



und dann die Signatur :sind gleich wieder da


----------



## harzholgi (8. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

das Wetter scheint morgen ganz gut zu werden. Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?

Wie siehts bei Dir aus Schmitti? Ist der neue Renner endlich da?
Die Saison ist bald zu Ende!

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (8. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi!

Lust hätte ich natürlich schon - aber leider habe ich Bereitschaft, d. h. ich kann mich nur hier um den Ort herum bewegen, damit ich relativ schnell auf Arbeit sein kann 

außerdem habe ich inzwischen auf Klickpedale umgerüstet und übe noch fleißig, will heißen, ich fahre z. Zt. nur feste Wege und keine Trails - noch nicht 

inzwischen habe ich auch auf Albert umgerüstet - aber nicht den "adipösen" - nur den "normalgewichtigen" 

und wo ich gerade hier  bin:

denkt ihr noch an das Rennen in Göttingen?  

http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=teilnehmerliste 

wie ich sehe, haben sich Micha und Martin schon angemeldet 

wollen wir uns eigentlich die Strecke vorab mal anschauen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

Jörg, ich habe gesehen, dass es mit Deiner Anmeldung geklappt hat.
Wie schauts aus morgen? 
Vielleicht 9.00 oder 10.00 Uhr ab Forsthaus Langfast Richtung Elseblick, Knollen usw?

Wer hat noch Lust?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

> Wie schauts aus morgen? 

Keine Zeit, aber Sonntag hätte ich Lust was zu machen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (8. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aber Sonntag hätte ich Lust was zu machen.



Hallo,

Sonntag könnte ich auch.
Ich hatte mich allerdings für Samstag schon locker mit einem Arbeitskollegen (Trapper) verabredet. Mal sehen, ob er sich noch meldet. Ich würde auch an beiden Tagen fahren. 
Wo würdest Du den fahren wollen?

Holgi


----------



## Trapper06 (8. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi, wir können Morgen um 10.00 Uhr los, ich rufe um 8.00 Uhr noch mal an wegen Treffpunkt und Wetter.
Gruss Trapper 06.


----------



## harzholgi (8. August 2008)

0k


----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2008)

Hallo, 
wir wollen heute morgen kurzfristig los:
Treffpunkt: Herzberg, Kreuzung Langfaststraße - Hüttuferstraße.
Dann hoch zum Elseblick und über den Elseblick-Downhill zum Paradies runter, wieder hoch zum Knollen und auf schönen Trails nach Hause

Wer Lust hat, ist immer willkommen

Holgi

PS: Micha, was ist mit morgen?


----------



## hioschi (9. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi.

Das neue Rad ist jetzt da und wir können nächsten Samstag eine kleine runde fahren.
Heute kann ich leider nicht muss heute noch zu einer Hochzeit, aber nächsten Samstag auf jeden fall.
Wollen wir die runde fahren von der du mir mal erzählt hast, die mit dem Downhill? 
Kannst du mir die Daten mal senden,dann kann ich es Online stellen.

Gruß und schönes WE Schmitti


----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

@schmitti
die Tour, die ich Dir vorgschlagen hatte ist, glaube ich, die Tour die ich mit Jörg heute gefahren bin. 
Wir sind erst von Herzberg aus die Langfaststraße hoch bis zum Elseblick um uns dann in Richtung Paradies herunterzustürzen

Hier ein Video des oberen Teilstückes:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6Goieis6p0E

Dann sind wir zum Gr. Knollen hochgekurbelt und ich habe des besten Käsekuchen der Welt genossen

Runter ging es dann in Richtung Jägerfleck
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pYgOaZP3lLI

und weiter über den rattenscharfen Downhill von der Lübbersbuche aus wieder nach Herzberg runter:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BGmmyUtKzWw

Das sind zwar nur 18 km aber etliche hm. Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall

Ich bin zwar jetzt etwas erschöpft, aber nächste Woche habe ich bestimmt wieder Lust drauf.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> PS: Micha, was ist mit morgen?

Ich bin bereit. Ich dachte an ungefähr 30km. Start so früh wie möglich. Sag einfach wann und wo du losfahren willst.
Vorschlag: Die Runde von neulich, aber ohne den Abstecher zu Einhornhöhle und Burgruine. Also auf direktem Weg ins Andreasbachtal, und dann zum Knollen hoch. Im kleinen Andreasbachtal müssten wir nochmal schauen wie man den Berg hochkommt ohne quer durch den Wald zu schieben. Da muss doch ein besserer Weg sein.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> > PS: Micha, was ist mit morgen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha
ich wäre dabei. Klingt ja nicht so hart. Ich bin doch etwas fertig von heute. Der Trapper hat ganz schön Tempo gemacht
Ich muß jetzt sofort los auf eine kleine Feier. Macht was klar und postet Abfahrtszeit- und Ort. Bin gegen 23.00 nochmal online.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> Macht was klar und postet Abfahrtszeit- und Ort.

8:30 am PLUS-Markt in der Juesholzstrasse in Herzberg.
Ist die Zeit ok, oder ist das zu früh?

> Bin gegen 23.00 nochmal online.

Ich auch.

Möchte sonst noch jemand mitfahren?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> 8:30 am PLUS-Markt in der Juesholzstrasse in Herzberg.
> Ist die Zeit ok, oder ist das zu früh?



Hallo,
bin doch schon wieder zu Hause.
8:30 ist reichlich früh. Sagen wir vielleicht 9.00?
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

> 8:30 ist reichlich früh. Sagen wir vielleicht 9.00?

ok, 9:00 am PLUS-Markt in der Juesholzstrasse in Herzberg.
Weitere Mitfahrer sind willkommen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (10. August 2008)

Hallo Micha,
war wieder eine interessante Tour heute, auch wenn wir nicht immer gewußt haben wo wir sind
Machst Du noch ne Auswertung? Zumindest die hm dieser Berg- und Talbahn würden mich mal interessieren.
Holgi

PS: Jetzt weis ich auch, warum Du so gut drauf warst:


----------



## migster (10. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> war wieder eine interessante Tour heute, auch wenn wir nicht immer gewußt haben wo wir sind
> Machst Du noch ne Auswertung? Zumindest die hm dieser Berg- und Talbahn würden mich mal interessieren.
> Holgi
> ...



Boah ohne mich Wassertreten  das gibt doch gar nicht 
BG
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (10. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> Machst Du noch ne Auswertung? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/157252

Diese Tour kommt nicht in meine Touren-Sammlung. Die Streckenführung zwischen der Wassertretstelle und Himmelshöhe war nicht optimal... quer über die Kuhwiese.

> Zumindest die hm dieser Berg- und Talbahn würden mich mal interessieren.

Insgesamt 790 Höhenmeter. Im Höhendiagramm sieht der Umweg gar nicht so gross aus.

Michael


----------



## harzholgi (10. August 2008)

Hallo,



micha2 schrieb:


> quer über die Kuhwiese.



war aber fast eleganter als die Sackgasse beim letzten mal

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (11. August 2008)

und wer von euch beiden hat das Dach beschädigt?


----------



## harzholgi (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie weiter oben bereits berichtet, hat Schmitti sein neues Rad
Aus diesem Anlaß sollte man doch eigentlich die Samstag-13Uhr-Touren mal wieder aufleben lassen.
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden.

Es wird wohl eine Tour mit schönen Downhill-Passagen werden

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Es wird wohl eine Tour mit schönen Downhill-Passagen werden
> 
> Holgi



Bin wohl dabei. Hoffe ich...


----------



## dwe60 (12. August 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch zusagen - aber leider ist mir heute was familiäres dazwischen gekommen 

Schade, wünsche euch viel Spaß 

und da noch niemand darauf eingegangen ist: 

http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?...eilnehmerliste

wie ich sehe, haben sich Micha und Martin schon angemeldet 

wollen wir uns eigentlich die Strecke vorab mal anschauen??


----------



## Snakeskin (13. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
schade das du leider nicht mitfährst, echt.
Aber wenn jemand Interesse hat die Strecke mal abzufahren, bin ich dabei.
Habe gerade das ganze mal auf mein PDA gezogen und werde nächste Woche mal das Ding abfahren.
Sagt Bescheid wenn jemand mit möchte. 
Bin noch bis Freitag zu Hause.
Danach evtl. bei Dieter melden, er hat meine Handinummer.
Bis denne


----------



## micha2 (13. August 2008)

Hi,

> Aber wenn jemand Interesse hat die Strecke mal abzufahren, bin ich dabei.

Sag bitte Bescheid wann du das machst, vielleicht komme ich mit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Snakeskin (13. August 2008)

Hi Micha,
ich werde mitte nächster Woche das Ding mal unter die Räder nehmen.
Ist das innerhalb der Woche bei dir OK?


----------



## micha2 (13. August 2008)

Hi,

> Ist das innerhalb der Woche bei dir OK?[/QUOTE]

Prinzipiell geht das, nur der Freitag geht nicht. Am besten du rufst mich einen Tag vorher an, 05521 ******

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (13. August 2008)

In der Woche geht bei mir nüscht - nur an einem  WE - wobei sich da bei mir momentan dienstlich auch immer wieder was ändert, da ein Kollege im Urlaub ist 

werde mal mit meinem Neffen sprechen, der wollte das Ding auch vorab mal antesten


----------



## Snakeskin (13. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Ist das innerhalb der Woche bei dir OK?



Prinzipiell geht das, nur der Freitag geht nicht. Am besten du rufst mich einen Tag vorher an, 05521 854265

Gruss
Michael[/QUOTE]

OK, dann plane mal bitte Mittwoch nächster Woche ein. 
Uhrzeit bestimmst du, da ich sowieso in Gö bin.
Freue mich drauf


----------



## Snakeskin (13. August 2008)

Ähhmmm, noch was!
Unter welchem Pseudonym wollen wir uns anmelden????
"Harzer Laktat Junkie's" vielleicht???

Andere Vorschläge???


----------



## micha2 (14. August 2008)

Hi,

> OK, dann plane mal bitte Mittwoch nächster Woche ein. 
Uhrzeit bestimmst du, da ich sowieso in Gö bin.

Ich kann am Mittwoch ab 16:00 oder später. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (15. August 2008)

Hallo Schmitti,

> aber nächsten Samstag auf jeden fall.

Der nächste Samstag wäre morgen. Findet die Tour nun statt oder nicht? Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt, und wo geht die Tour hin?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (15. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Schmitti,
> 
> > aber nächsten Samstag auf jeden fall.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
Schmitti wird wohl sein neues Bike bis morgen nicht fertig bekommen und kann dann erst nächste Woche wieder.
Da ich aber die Woche über schon einen Arbeitskollegen scharf gemacht habe auf eine Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall morgen um 13.00 bei Schmitti am Laden und peile die Lage. Vielleicht kommt Tim ja auch mit.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du auch dabei bist.
Geplant war bisher eine singletrail-lastige Tour über Elseblick und Knollen. Das können wir aber noch bequatschen.





Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (15. August 2008)

Hi,

> morgen um 13.00 bei Schmitti am Laden 

Wahrscheinlich komme ich auch mit, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.

Michael


----------



## MTBfun (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie ist/war denn das wetter bei euch? Hier in Göttingen hat es die ganze Woche immer wieder mal geregnet und der Waldboden ist aufgeweicht und voller Schlammlöcher.

Ich schau Morgen mal was das Wetter sagt, vielleicht komme ich auch vorbei, nicht auf mich warten, wenn dann bin ich pünktlich da.

Gruß,
MTBfun


----------



## harzholgi (16. August 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> ....Hier in Göttingen hat es die ganze Woche immer wieder mal geregnet und der Waldboden ist aufgeweicht und voller Schlammlöcher.



Moin Bernhard,
mit anderen Worten: idealwetter fürs Liteville 

Aber Spaß beiseite... es wird schön heute 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (16. August 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist/war denn das wetter bei euch? Hier in Göttingen hat es die ganze Woche immer wieder mal geregnet und der Waldboden ist aufgeweicht und voller Schlammlöcher.
> 
> ...



Hallo MTBFun,
da ich die nächsten 3 Wochen in GÖ bin ergibt sich ja villeicht mal ne Tour zusammen!
Brauche noch km/hm für Elliehausen.
Wie siehts aus, machbar?
Gruß


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2008)

Hi,

> wie ist/war denn das wetter bei euch? Hier in Göttingen hat es die ganze Woche immer wieder mal geregnet und der Waldboden ist aufgeweicht und voller Schlammlöcher.

Ich bin gestern teilweise die gleiche Tour gefahren, die heute geplant ist. Da sind keine Schlammlöcher. Alles im grünen Bereich.

Bis nachher,
Michael


----------



## MTBfun (16. August 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> da ich die nächsten 3 Wochen in GÖ bin ergibt sich ja villeicht mal ne Tour zusammen!
> Brauche noch km/hm für Elliehausen.
> Wie siehts aus, machbar?



Hallo Snakeskin,
ne Tour sollte gar kein Problem werden, allerdings ist es hier lange nicht so schön wie im Harz und richtige Trails sind auch ehr selten.

Berge gibts hier ebenfalls nicht, nur Hügel - der höchste Pubkt im Göttinger Wald liegt noch unter 400 Meter wobei Göttingen selbst bei ca. 120 liegt 

Die Elliehausen Strecke ist ja nur ne Runde von ca. 20 KM (wird beim Marathon mehrfach gefahren) und geht nur über Wald- und Feldwege, die können wir auch gern mal abfahren, falls du ein Garmin hast, hab ich die auch nen GPS Track irgendwo.

Bin dann nachher auch bei Schmitti, ich hoffe ich kann halbwegs mithalten, da ich die letzte Zeit kaum zum fahren gekommen bin 

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Snakeskin (16. August 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Hallo Snakeskin,
> ne Tour sollte gar kein Problem werden, allerdings ist es hier lange nicht so schön wie im Harz und richtige Trails sind auch ehr selten.
> 
> Berge gibts hier ebenfalls nicht, nur Hügel - der höchste Pubkt im Göttinger Wald liegt noch unter 400 Meter wobei Göttingen selbst bei ca. 120 liegt
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,
man kann ja mal ne Runde rumlullern, besser als gar nichts. Klar ist GÖ nicht der Harz, aber für km schruppen ganz gut.
Kannst mir ja deine tel per Pn schicken, dann klingel ich mal durch.
Gruß


----------



## dwe60 (16. August 2008)

Da habt ihr heute mit dem Wetter ja richtig Glück gehabt 

Hoffentlich habe ich dann morgen nicht das Gegenteil  - ich will mich mal über Okertal - Ahrendsberg zu den Käste-Klippen aufmachen - und dann auf der anderen Seite über die Schalke wieder zurück 




Snakeskin schrieb:


> Ähhmmm, noch was!
> Unter welchem Pseudonym wollen wir uns anmelden????
> "Harzer Laktat Junkie's" vielleicht???
> 
> Andere Vorschläge???



Wie wäre es mit HMR - _ Harzer Mumien Racer_

@Snake: du willst doch wohl nicht auswandern?


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2008)

Hi,

> Da habt ihr heute mit dem Wetter ja richtig Glück gehabt 

Das stimmt. War mal wieder eine schöne Tour. Relativ kurz, aber viele Höhenmeter:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour24.htm

Positiv erwähnt werden muss die Erbsensuppe und der Käsekuchen auf dem Knollen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Positiv erwähnt werden muss die Erbsensuppe und der Käsekuchen auf dem Knollen.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael



Knollen kommt gut  kann ich bestätigen.
Letztens hab ich sonntags noch gegen 17.30, also ne halbe Stunde nach Dienstschluss, ein rettendes grosses Radler und nen Riegel erhalten!

Hanskühnenburg kommt kulinarisch weniger gut, die Bockwurst war fürn ...

Torfhaus kommt auch gut mit warmen Apfelstrudel plus Latte


----------



## harzholgi (16. August 2008)

Hallo,
war eine harte Tour heute 
Die hammerharten Anstiege am Knollen wurden aber durch drei
Downhilleinlagen mehr als ausgeglichen
Leider sind meine Bilder heute recht mäßig ausgefallen




Bernhard Nähe Paradies.












Am Knollen




Am Ziel

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal

Holgi


----------



## MTBfun (16. August 2008)

hat wieder Spaß gemacht heute und wie immer auch schöne Bilder!
ist die Mail mit den GPS Tracks angekommen?

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## harzholgi (16. August 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> ist die Mail mit den GPS Tracks angekommen?



Ist sie 

Holgi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (18. August 2008)

@dwe60


moin herr w.
wie war die tour über die kästeklippen? ich hab ja bei meiner letzten ahrendsberg tour irgendwie die klippen nicht gefunden, weil es ja wegen der erweiterung des steinbruchs ne umleitung gibt... komisch

bin gestern: dammhaus-riefensbeek-sösesperre-oha-und dann den hexenstieg von oha wieder zurück nach clz. für ne kleine spontantour ganz ok. und diesmal OHNE verfahren.
ich werde also künfitg lieber wieder ohne karte fahren und alles einfach so passieren lassen, damit fahre ich definitiv besser 

angenehmen wochenstart


----------



## dwe60 (18. August 2008)

Moin Herr K.!

War ganz nett - bin die Runde ja jetzt das 2. Mal gefahren - letzte Woche musste ich noch sehr viel auf die Karte schauen - aber gestern ging es - man muss am Steinbruch nur diesen neuen Weg fahren - führt quasi um ihn herum

ich hatte meine Probleme eher auf dem Rückweg - ich wollte eigentlich auf der  anderen Seite wieder hoch und dann über die Schalke wieder zurück - aber letzte Woche hab ich mich verfahren und am Ski-Alpinum gelandet - und gestern hab ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder nen Platten eingehandelt - und wegen dem Loch im Reifen bin ich dann komplett das Okertal auf Straße wieder hochgefahren


----------



## bike-flori_clz (18. August 2008)

oh! schon wieder nen platten mit dem guten nn?
das is nicht gut...ich bin zum glück verschont geblieben vom plattengeist 
aber die runde die ich gefahren bin ist landschaftlich doch ganz schön...also nur zu empfehlen!
in diesem sinne schönen abend und bis in bälde


----------



## MTBfun (18. August 2008)

ich hatte auch schon wieder 2 Platten mit Nobby Nic ... Freitag Snakebite auf Schotterpiste und gestern ein Dorn im Reifen 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Vernünftigen Reifen ... ich will vielleicht Maxxis (Minion oder Highroller) mal testen, hat da schon wer Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## ohmtroll (18. August 2008)

Nimm den Albert . Kosten zwei soviel wie ein NN , prima grip  in Kurven und auf feuchten trails, super wenig Pannen


----------



## luck01 (19. August 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

benutze doch enfach einen Tublesskit. 

Ohne Schlauch kannst Du auch mit weniger Luft fahren
Die Milch dichtet auch kleine Löcher ab.

Grüße

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (19. August 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> oh! schon wieder nen platten mit dem guten nn?
> das is nicht gut...ich bin zum glück verschont geblieben vom plattengeist
> aber die runde die ich gefahren bin ist landschaftlich doch ganz schön...also nur zu empfehlen!
> in diesem sinne schönen abend und bis in bälde



nene - kein NN - genau den Albert den Ohmtroll gerade empfohlen hat  - in 2,25 - aber nicht die Alpencross-Version

Vielleicht sollte ich es auch mit Milch versuchen


----------



## MTBfun (19. August 2008)

ich war heute im Bikeladen um wegen Tubeless zu fragen, aber der Chef war nicht da. Schaue da morgen nochmal rein. 

Ansonsten muss ich mal sehen, ob ich noch nen Mountain Bike 08/2008 auftreiben kann, da war wohl ein Reifentest drin.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (20. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> nene - kein NN - genau den Albert den Ohmtroll gerade empfohlen hat  - in 2,25 - aber nicht die Alpencross-Version



 achja, stimmt ich erinner mich, es war ja der fa! nunja, also ich fahr seit geraumer zeit plattenfrei und das is gut so!
das wetter macht mir allerdings im moment sorgen  ich glaub ich wander aus


----------



## luck01 (20. August 2008)

Bernhard,

ich hab dir den Test an deine
email Adresse geschickt.


Grüße
Lutz


----------



## tom de la zett (20. August 2008)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nimm den Albert . Kosten zwei soviel wie ein NN , prima grip  in Kurven und auf feuchten trails, super wenig Pannen



Wo gibts die Albert so billig? Kosten doch hier etwa gleich wie NN:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a6449/nobby-nic-evolution-225.html


----------



## migster (21. August 2008)

Moin Moin,

@HarzHolgi
habe ich gerade für Dich gefunden  
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a2366/mud-flap-umwerferschutz.html

Bis demnächst 
Mike


----------



## harzholgi (21. August 2008)

migster schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> @HarzHolgi
> habe ich gerade für Dich gefunden
> ...



Hallo Migster,
danke für den Tip 
Wird sofort bestellt. Obwohl ich inzwischen der Meinung bin, dass es auch an dem Fat Albert liegen könnte. Der sammelt scheinbar bevorzugt die Schotter-Größe auf, die in den Umwerfer hineinpaßt. Ist vielleicht einfach eine unglückliche Kombination zwischen Profil, Umwerfer und dem Harzer Schotter
Trotzdem: Schmitti, wenn Du mitließt: Sofort bestellen

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (21. August 2008)

Hallo Schmitti,

wie schauts denn aus mit Samstag? Was macht der neue Renner?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin heute früh mit Snakeskin die 20km Elliehausen-Runde abgefahren. Im Vergleich zu unseren Bergen hier sind das doch eher kleine Hügel. Die 400 Höhenmeter sind in kleinen Happen auf die ganze Runde verteilt. 
Zu beachten ist, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Versionen der Streckenführung gibt. Ich hatte die Strecke aus Google Earth ausgedruckt, und Snakeskin hatte die Strecke direkt von der Webseite der Veranstalter dabei. Im Detail gibt es an mehreren Stellen Unterschiede -- was auch dazu geführt hat dass wir nicht immer die richtige Strecke gefunden haben und teilweise quer durch den Wald gefahren sind. Aber das wird ja beim Rennen nicht passieren. 

Mein erster Eindruck: Das ist leichter als zunächst gedacht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (21. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi.

Leider hatte ich vergessen, dass ich ja Geburtstag habe und Samstag meine Familie zum Kaffeetrinken da habe. 
Ich hoffe das klappt noch dieses Jahr mit unsrer Tour.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (22. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Migster,
> danke für den Tip
> Wird sofort bestellt. Obwohl ich inzwischen der Meinung bin, dass es auch an dem Fat Albert liegen könnte. Der sammelt scheinbar bevorzugt die Schotter-Größe auf, die in den Umwerfer hineinpaßt. Ist vielleicht einfach eine unglückliche Kombination zwischen Profil, Umwerfer und dem Harzer Schotter
> Trotzdem: Schmitti, wenn Du mitließt: Sofort bestellen
> ...



Moin Holgi!

JA, das habe ich bei meinem "normalen" Albert auch schon bemerkt - das Profil sammelt ordentlich Steinchen auf und gibt sie unkontolliert wieder ab - allerdings hatte ich noch keine Probleme im Umwerferbereich - eher mit der Luft - Sonntag mit Albert - und am Mittwoch gleich 2 x mit Smart Sam 

gleich mal ne Frage an die Techniker im Raum:  kann man Reifen eigentlich irgendwie flicken? und wenn ja, machts das überhaupt Sinn und hält?


@Micha: Welche Karte war denn genauer, deine aus Google Earth oder die von der Veranstalterseite? - evtl. will ich da nächste Woche Sonntag mal hin und testen

zum WE: ich kann schon wieder nicht  -  wäre so gern mal wieder mit euch gefahren - aber mein Kollege ist zwar aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück, aber nun ist er krank und ich habe wieder WE-Dienst - bin begeischtert


----------



## micha2 (22. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

> Welche Karte war denn genauer, deine aus Google Earth oder die von der Veranstalterseite?

Die Karten sind beide gleich gut und genau, nur es sind unterschiedliche Strecken eingezeichnet. Vergleich doch einfach selbst:

Den ersten Plan findest du auf dieser Seite unter "2008 Streckenplan MTB Marathon":
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=download

Und den anderen Plan findest du auf der gleichen Seite etwas weiter unten, als Google Earth Datei.

Der erste Unterschied ist im Wald westlich von Versorgungsstelle 1, und der zweite grosse Unterschied kommt kurz nachdem man den westlichsten Punkt der Runde durchfahren hat. 

Welches nun die richtige Strecke ist weiss ich auch nicht. Macht aber nichts, denn am Gesamteindruck ändert sich nichts: Es ist eine einfache Strecke.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> JA, das habe ich bei meinem "normalen" Albert auch schon bemerkt - das Profil sammelt ordentlich Steinchen auf und gibt sie unkontolliert wieder ab - allerdings hatte ich noch keine Probleme im Umwerferbereich - eher mit der Luft - Sonntag mit Albert - und am Mittwoch gleich 2 x mit Smart Sam



Hallo,
ich habe meine Alberts heute noch einmal genau auf Schäden kontrolliert. Dabei sind mir an den profilfreien Stellen, und davon hat Albert ja einen sehr großen Anteil, relativ viele Einschnitte aufgefallen. Teilweise 5 mm lang und wie mit der Rasierklinge geschnitten. 

















Eigentlich bin ich überrascht, dass ich noch keinen Platten hatte

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2008)

Solange die Karkasse heil ist, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Ich denke mal, dass die Alberts ne weiche Gummimischung haben, das klebt zwar besser, macht es aber auch im Gummi anfälliger.


----------



## dwe60 (22. August 2008)

Schaut ganz schön heftig aus 

aber wie Tim schon sagte, so lang die Karkasse ok ist gehts ja noch - aber die Gefahr sich genau an der Stelle was reinzufahren ist doch ziemlich hoch

 genau das war bei mir der Fall - ich habe nur ein Loch - schaut genau aus wie bei Holgi, nur bei mir ist es durchgegangen und hat mir nen schönen Platten eingebracht - und das nach nicht einmal 200 km - und ohne wirklich heftigen Einsatz - ganz normale Harzer Waldautobahnen 

war allerdings auch "nur" die Snake Skin Ausführung - Alpencross war bei H&S leider grad nicht lieferbar 

*edit: Fast vergessen: thx an Micha für die Info über Ellihausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (22. August 2008)

Ich komme gerade vom Acker nach Hause und habe mal eine Bodenprobe genommen:



Kein Wunder, wenn Albert da die Fassung verliert. Die aktueller Schotterproduktion scheint sehr aggressiv zu sein 

Ich habe dann auf dem nassen Weg gleich nochmal einen Belastungstest durchgeführt.
Zum Glück war ich vor dem aufziehenden Gewitter wieder zu Hause




Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (22. August 2008)

Eigentlich schon ein Wunder, das du dir da keinen Platten wegholst - muss wohl an deiner geschmeidigen Fahrweise liegen 

Ich frage mich, ob man da mal mit Schwalbe Kontakt aufnehmen sollte - meiner ist ja keine 200 km gelaufen - und du hast deine ja auch noch nicht allzu lang drauf  - ihre DOwnhillreifen haben sie ja auch zurückgerufen


----------



## harzholgi (22. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob man da mal mit Schwalbe Kontakt aufnehmen sollte - meiner ist ja keine 200 km gelaufen - und du hast deine ja auch noch nicht allzu lang drauf  - ihre DOwnhillreifen haben sie ja auch zurückgerufen



Hallo,
ich denke, da kann man Schwalbe keinen Vorwurf machen. Ich wollte meinen Beitrag so verstanden wissen, dass die hiesigen Verhältnisse wahrscheinlich jeden Reifen auf Dauer ruinieren. Ist nunmal Gummi.

Einen Platten habe ich ja auch noch gar nicht gahabt. Ein Pannenschutz sollte ja eigentlich auch eingebaut sein. Weiterhin habe ich ja DocBlue drin.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2008)

Bei meinen Speed King hatte ich schon den fünften Platten in drei Monaten.
Laufleistung ist bis jetzt eher gering. Muss man wohl so hinnehmen. Beschwerde bei Conti wurde bisher nicht beantwortet, da fällt denen wohl eh nix zu ein...
Kauft euch nur die Protektion Varianten. Wurscht auf das Gewicht, da können wir wohl alle eher noch woanders sparen, also am Gewicht....
Das mit Doc Blue klappt auch nicht immer. In Conti Schläuche geht das eh nicht rein.
Mit dem Nobby Nic Evo oder den Conti Vertical Protektion habe ich keine Probleme, obwohl ich, wenn ich mich da selber beobachte, eine rigorose Fahrweise bevorzuge. Zumindeste schwebe ich nicht wie eine Elfe über den Waldboden. Was natürlich auch von Vorteil wäre...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2008)

Fährt jemand bei besserem Wetter am Sonntag?


----------



## harzholgi (22. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Fährt jemand bei besserem Wetter am Sonntag?



Ich würde schon, kann aber leider erst ab ca. Mittag....

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (23. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Fährt jemand bei besserem Wetter am Sonntag?



Ich würde mitfahren - vielleicht so gegen 10.00 Uhr am Krankenhaus. Etwas früher wäre mir sogar lieber. 

Des weiteren wollte ich euch mal persönlich zu Elliehausen befragen. Da will ich die 40ger oder die 60ger Strecke fahren. 

Gruß Rinne. 

P.S. Für den 31.08. habe ich eine größere Harzrunde geplant. Die Strecke werde ich noch mal hier reinschreiben. Wer dazu Lust hat, kann natürlich gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. August 2008)

Wetter sieht ja nicht so gut aus.
Sollten wir Morgen spontan hier nen Termin festlegen, wenn frühs besser aussieht.


----------



## harzholgi (23. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Sollten wir Morgen spontan hier nen Termin festlegen, wenn frühs besser aussieht.



Guten Abend,
wird auf jeden Fall in der Nacht eine Menge Regen geben, im laufe des Tages aber besser werden. 
Morgen früh habe ich eine kirchliche Verpflichtung bis ca. 11 Uhr und könnte frühestens 11.30 da sein. Ich werde morgen früh noch mal reinschauen, ob ihr was vereinbart habt.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. August 2008)

Jetzt, wo ich das schreibe, wird Wetter besser....
Habe mich aber leider schon zum Famillientag in der Sielmann Stiftiung breit schlagen lassen...
Mtb ade.
Aber Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

War um 10.15 Uhr am Krankenhaus. Da war niemand vor Ort. Entweder war ich zu spät oder ein Treffen fand nicht statt?

Bin dann übern Berg nach Lonau gefahren und zurück nach Herzberg. War ne kleine Runde, aber o.k. für den Tag. 

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Entweder war ich zu spät oder ein Treffen fand nicht statt?



Hallo Rinne,
es gab ja nur drei Interessenten  Du, Emil_Strauss und ich.
Meinereiner hatte gepostet, erst ab 11.30 zu können und Emil hatte wegen des Wetters heute morgen gecancelt.

Ich bin dann auch allein los. Allerdings erst um 13.00, siehe Beitrag #706.

Es ergibt sich aber bestimmt ein neuer Termin.

Holgi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (24. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> gleich mal ne Frage an die Techniker im Raum:  kann man Reifen eigentlich irgendwie flicken? und wenn ja, machts das überhaupt Sinn und hält?



moin dieter!
hab ich dir ja schon mal erzählt. ich hatte nen riss (selbst durch die karkasse) hab dann ersma von drinnen denn normalen flicken draufgesetzt und von außen den riss mit silikon gestopft  ging ziemlich gut!
aber ich bin ja grundsätzlich nich der freund vom "flicken". lich kauf dann lieber neu, sonst erwischt es einen immer im ungünstigsten augenblick.
bald is göttingen, wer is denn schon dabei?


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

das Wetter war ja gestern doch noch ganz gut. Da mir selbst keine Tour eingefallen ist, habe ich mir mal wieder die HE1 von der Volksbank Arena vorgenommen:
Herzberg - HKB - Sieber - Gr. Knollen - Herzberg.
Die Tour hat allerdings einen sehr hohen Anteil Asphalt . Was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist, dass sie angeblich 1350 hm haben soll. Gefühlt waren es höchstens 1000 
Und auch wenn man einfach mal die Anstiege addiert: Herzberg->HKB = 550 + Sieber->Knollen = 300 hm + ein paar unbedeutende Senken = deutlich unter 1350 hm.
Ist diese Tour schon mal jemand mit Höhenmessung gefahren?

Holgi

PS: Es tut sich was im "Bikepark":


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Rinne,
> es gab ja nur drei Interessenten  Du, Emil_Strauss und ich.
> Meinereiner hatte gepostet, erst ab 11.30 zu können und Emil hatte wegen des Wetters heute morgen gecancelt.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem.


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> Ist diese Tour schon mal jemand mit Höhenmessung gefahren?

Als grober Vergleich könnte diese Tour herangezogen werden:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour7.htm
Die enthält ebenfalls HKB und Knollen, hat aber nur 1120 Höhenmeter.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> PS: Es tut sich was im "Bikepark":




Hallo Holgi!

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Stelle  - ist das am Ende deines Lieblingstrails - kurz vor Lonau?

@Flo: - ich mir beim Langer mal nen robusteren Flicken besorgt - ob der was taugt weiß auch nicht - aber ich werde das mal testen

@all: auch auf die Gefahr hin penetrant zur werden  - noch mal der Aufruf in Elliehausen mitzufahren!!!!

ich plane immer noch,nächsten Sonntag (31.08.) zum testen hinzufahren


----------



## Fatal Error (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war mit einem Freund am Samstag auch in dem Gebiet Acker-Knollen  unterwegs und habe leider mal wieder eine sehr negative Bemerkung gemacht.

Nach der Käsekuchenpause auf dem Knollen sind wir über Lübbersbuche zur Papierfabrik.
Auf dem Weg waren zwei mutwillig quer gelegte Bäume ca. 40cm hoch über dem Boden..
Den ersten konnte man noch halbwegs gut sehen, der zweite war direkt hinter einer Kurve, so daß ich mit Vollbremsung gerade so hinkam und ihn vielleicht mit 2-3km/h touchiert habe.
Wir waren sicher nicht ultraschnell unterwegs, sonst hätte es definitiv gekracht.

Anscheinend hat ein(e) Wander(heuschrecke) etwas gegen Biker.
Also Augen auf in der Ecke...

Gruss und vielleicht klappte es ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour 
Alex


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war mit einem Freund am Samstag auch in dem Gebiet Acker-Knollen  unterwegs und habe leider mal wieder eine sehr negative Bemerkung gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das hat ja kriminelles Potenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg waren zwei mutwillig quer gelegte Bäume ca. 40cm hoch über dem Boden..



Hallo,
danke, dass Du da aufgeräumt hast. Bin heute nämlich auch wieder da runter

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @all: auch auf die Gefahr hin penetrant zur werden  - noch mal der Aufruf in Elliehausen mitzufahren!!!!



Voranmeldung ist bis zum 02.09. möglich.


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Stelle  - ist das am Ende deines Lieblingstrails - kurz vor Lonau?



Hallo Dieter, 
das ist am Ende meines Lieblingstrails kurz vor *Herzberg*, wenn man nicht in den Wurzeltrail abbiegt, sondern geradeaus den Holzrückeweg runterballert. 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> > Ist diese Tour schon mal jemand mit Höhenmessung gefahren?
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha, 
dann wäre der Fehler in der hm-Angabe der Volksbank-Arena noch größer, denn in Deiner Tour sind mindestens zwei Anstiege (Jordanshöhe, Gödekeplatz) mehr drin.

*Hab ich mir doch gleich gedacht.
*
Vielleicht können wir die Tour ja mal irgendwann mit Höhenmesser nachfahren

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

> Vielleicht können wir die Tour ja mal irgendwann mit Höhenmesser nachfahren

Das sollten wir machen. Muss aber innerhalb der Woche passieren, weil bei mir die nächsten 6 Wochenenden komplett verplant sind.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> > Vielleicht können wir die Tour ja mal irgendwann mit Höhenmesser nachfahren
> 
> ...



Würde in der Woche ab circa 18.00 Uhr mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Das sollten wir machen. Muss aber innerhalb der Woche passieren, weil bei mir die nächsten 6 Wochenenden komplett verplant sind.



Hallo,
normal kann ich erst ab 15.00, würde aber versuchen, ein Paar Überstunden abzubauen. Welchen Tag würdest Du vorziehen?

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Würde in der Woche ab circa 18.00 Uhr mitfahren.



Hat sich jetzt überschnitten...

*Geil! 
Das wäre dann ein Nightride. *
Auch nicht schlecht.
Wenn Micha so spät noch raus darf

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

> normal kann ich erst ab 15.00, würde aber versuchen, ein Paar Überstunden abzubauen. Welchen Tag würdest Du vorziehen?

Diese Woche könnte ich Montag bis Donnerstag. Zeit ist egal. Wo geht die Volksbank-Tour eigentlich lang? Habe nicht die Absicht dafür 3,50 EUR zu zahlen. Wie lange brauchen wir für die Tour?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wo geht die Volksbank-Tour eigentlich lang? Habe nicht die Absicht dafür 3,50 EUR zu zahlen. Wie lange brauchen wir für die Tour?



Der Verlauf ist ungefähr so:
Start in Herzberg. Über Lonau im Mariental hoch zur HKB. Wieder runter auf die Ackerstraße und dieser bis Goldenketal folgen. Im Goldenketal runter bis Sieber. Wieder hoch zum Knollen und dann über Euleneiche, Knittelbusch wieder nach Herzberg.
Angeblich 43 km, 1350 hm. Ca. 3 1/2 Stunden

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

> Der Verlauf ist ungefähr so:
Start in Herzberg. Über Lonau im Mariental hoch zur HKB. Wieder runter auf die Ackerstraße und dieser bis Goldenketal folgen. Im Goldenketal runter bis Sieber. Wieder hoch zum Knollen und dann über Euleneiche, Knittelbusch wieder nach Herzberg.
Angeblich 43 km, 1350 hm. Ca. 3 1/2 Stunden

Gut, ich bin dabei. Wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt wenn man den Start etwas früher legen könnte, z.B. 17:30, um nicht in die totale Dunkelheit reinzufahren. Geht das bei euch?

Wo ist eigentlich der "Knittelbusch"? Habe ich noch nie gehört.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der "Knittelbusch"? Habe ich noch nie gehört.



Das ist das Hügelchen von Deiner Hütte aus kurz vor dem Schmerberg.
Manche nennen den auch Knickelberg.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

> Manche nennen den auch Knickelberg.

Ach so, dann weiss ich welcher Hügel gemeint ist.

Merkwürdige Streckenführung, dort lang zu fahren wenn man von der Euleneiche kommt und nach Herzberg will. Du hast doch gesehen dass da ein Jäger ein Stück Acker umgepflügt hat, und auf der anderen Seite des Weges steht der Hochsitz. Hmm, da würden wir ja bei Dunkelheit voll durch die Schusslinie fahren!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> > Der Verlauf ist ungefähr so:
> Start in Herzberg. Über Lonau im Mariental hoch zur HKB. Wieder runter auf die Ackerstraße und dieser bis Goldenketal folgen. Im Goldenketal runter bis Sieber. Wieder hoch zum Knollen und dann über Euleneiche, Knittelbusch wieder nach Herzberg.
> ...



Könnte ab 17.30 Uhr. 17.15 Uhr geht auch schon. Sagt halt Bescheid, d.h. wann, wo Treffpunkt ...

Gruß Rinne. 

P.S. mit ner Beleuchtung siehts bei mir schlecht aus. :-(


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Hallo Micha,

wir können ja von der Euleneiche direkt zurück. Das hat ja mit den hm nichts mehr zu tun.
Zu den 17.30 müßte sich der Rinnetaler äußern.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

also Montag 17:15. Bei Regen wird auf Dienstag verschoben. Wo treffen wir uns?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> P.S. mit ner Beleuchtung siehts bei mir schlecht aus. :-(



Hallo,
Da warst Du mit den 18:00 aber mutig

Wenn wir 17.30 am Krankenhaus abfahren, müßten wir noch früh genug zurück sein. Ich habe die eine kleine Helmlampe über. Die kann ich Dir überlassen.
Bei mir geht Donnerstag nicht. Bleibt also Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. August 2008)

*NIGHTRIDE!*

Bin dabei! 
Ich lade schonmal die *Funzeln...*


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da warst Du mit den 18:00 aber mutig
> 
> Wenn wir 17.30 am Krankenhaus abfahren, müßten wir noch früh genug zurück sein. Ich habe die eine kleine Helmlampe über. Die kann ich Dir überlassen.
> ...



Bei mir würde nur der Dienstag oder Mittwoch gehen. Von meiner Seite würde ich den Dienstag 17.30 Uhr am Krankenhaus favorisieren.


----------



## harzholgi (24. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Bei mir würde nur der Dienstag oder Mittwoch gehen. Von meiner Seite würde ich den Dienstag 17.30 Uhr am Krankenhaus favorisieren.



Hallo,
Di. 17.30 wäre für mich ok.
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

> Di. 17.30 wäre für mich ok.


Das ist auch für mich ok.

Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (25. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> > Di. 17.30 wäre für mich ok.
> 
> ...



Di. 17.30 Uhr am Krankenhaus - alles klar.


----------



## Trapper06 (25. August 2008)

Komme auch mit. Trapper06:


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. August 2008)

Bin leider raus. 
Da arbeite ich noch...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. August 2008)

Es geht voran:
wenn es fertig ist, gehts zum Rennen nach Elliehausen.
Hoffe ich schaffe es noch rechtzeitig..





Und 






Grüße Emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (25. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich noch...



Hallo,
das ist sehr schade. Ab wann könntest Du denn?
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. August 2008)

Bin erst ab 20.00 in Herzberg, ist dann zu spät. Gehöre leider zur Zunft des Einzelhandels.
Donnerstag ginge.


----------



## harzholgi (25. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab nochmal versucht, die Tour darzustellen. Kann sein, dass ich an ein paar Stellen nicht genau den Weg getroffen habe:




Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (25. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Es geht voran:
> wenn es fertig ist, gehts zum Rennen nach Elliehausen.
> Hoffe ich schaffe es noch rechtzeitig..
> 
> ...




Nettes Teil  - fehlen nur noch weiße Bremsen 

schön dass du in Elliehausen auch dabei bist 

@Holgi: hoffentlich habt ihr morgen besseres Wetter - hier schüttet es gerade wie nichts gutes


----------



## harzholgi (25. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bin erst ab 20.00 in Herzberg, ist dann zu spät. Gehöre leider zur Zunft des Einzelhandels.
> Donnerstag ginge.



Hallo Tim,
Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Interfamiliärer Fahrdienst.

Nach Elliehausen kann ich leider auch nicht mit, weil meine Tochter Geburtstag hat. Sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.

Gratulation auch zum neuen Yeti. Sieht ziemlich zügig aus. Da werde ich wohl keine Chance mehr haben mitzuhalten. Was wiegt es denn?

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (25. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Es geht voran:
> wenn es fertig ist, gehts zum Rennen nach Elliehausen.
> Hoffe ich schaffe es noch rechtzeitig..
> 
> ...



Mein Fully ist glaube ich zu schwer - ich bräuchte auch noch nen Hardtail, irgendwann.  Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Gratulation auch zum neuen Yeti. Sieht ziemlich zügig aus. Da werde ich wohl keine Chance mehr haben mitzuhalten. Was wiegt es denn?


Moin Holgi,

ich baue nicht so auf Gewicht, Optik ist mir wichtiger. Denke, ich bleibe unter 9,5- 10 kg.
Weisse Bremsen kommen Saison 2009, dann gibt es Maguras serienmässig in weiß. Schmiti sucht hoffentlich schonmal  auf der Eurobike!

Tim


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2008)

Hi,

das waren heute abend knapp 40km und knapp 1000Hm, und wir hatten ein sportliches Tempo drauf. Das Höhendiagramm:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour27.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (26. August 2008)

Mensch bin ich fertig! 
Nach meiner Pulsuhr war ich von den 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit 34 Minuten im roten Bereich 
Jetzt, da meine Vitalfunktionen wieder im Normalbereich liegen, bin ich aber doch froh, dabeigewesen zu sein 




Am ersten Gipfel, der Hanskühnenburg.




Gipfel zwei, Großer Knollen.

Nun steht zumindest fest, dass die hm-Angaben der VB-Arena recht großzügig angegeben sind (hier mit 1350 hm ca. 350 mehr als tatsächlich). 
Micha stellt bestimmt wieder die barometrische Auswertung in den Thread.

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (26. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das waren heute abend knapp 40km und knapp 1000Hm, und wir hatten ein sportliches Tempo drauf. Das Höhendiagramm:
> http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour27.htm
> ...



Schöne Tour - sagt Bescheid wegen der nächsten Tour.


----------



## harzholgi (26. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> ... und wir hatten ein sportliches Tempo drauf.



nicht sportlich, sondern mörderisch

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (26. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> nicht sportlich, sondern mörderisch
> 
> Holgi



Du übertreibst.


----------



## harzholgi (26. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Du übertreibst.



Na ja, dann schau Dir mal die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Touren auf Michas Homepage an
So fix waren wir noch nie!

Die können sich in Ellihausen am Wochenende warm anziehen

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (26. August 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Na ja, dann schau Dir mal die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Touren auf Michas Homepage an
> So fix waren wir noch nie!
> 
> Die können sich in Ellihausen am Wochenende warm anziehen
> ...



Habe leider nur seine Firmenhomepage gefunden.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2008)

Hi,

> Nach meiner Pulsuhr war ich von den 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit 34 Minuten im roten Bereich 

Logisch, das ist wegen der Rotverschiebung aufgrund der hohen Geschwindigkeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2008)

Hi,

die Touren-Übersicht steht hier:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/mtb.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (26. August 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Habe leider nur seine Firmenhomepage gefunden.



Hier wird sie geholfen:

http://www.astro-electronic.de/mtb.htm

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (26. August 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Touren-Übersicht steht hier:
> http://www.astro-electronic.de/mtb.htm
> ...



Danke - hab mir schon die Tour über Knollen, Sieberberg zur Jordanshöhe, als Zubringer zum Brocken rausgesucht. 

Das machen wir am Sonntag, ab 8.30 Uhr (Treffpunkt Kastanienplatz). Wer mit will, kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## dwe60 (27. August 2008)

Ich dachte das sollte ein Nightride werden - schaut alles noch so hell aus 


@Micha: ich will am Sonntag mal nach Elliehausen und mir die Strecke anschauen - gibts da aus deiner Sicht Sachen zur Strecke die man beachten sollten?


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2008)

Hi,

> @Micha: ich will am Sonntag mal nach Elliehausen und mir die Strecke anschauen - gibts da aus deiner Sicht Sachen zur Strecke die man beachten sollten?

Druck dir beide Karten aus, PDF und Google Earth. Ein Kompass wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Als wir die Tour gemacht haben konnten wir die Karte nach der Sonne einnorden. Aber wer weiss ob am Sonntag die Sonne scheint. Schwierig zu finden sind die ersten paar Kilometer. Danach wird's einfacher.
Wenn du ungefähr bei Kilometer 11 in einem Gestrüpp stecken bleibst, dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTBfun (27. August 2008)

die Strecke kann man auch mit dem Hollandrad leicht fahren, im Frühjahr war da ausser Schlamm und Pfützen nix wirklich schweres und auch kein Gestrüpp in dem man stecken bleiben könnte.

Ich hab Holgi die Strecke als GPS Track gemailt, wenn es noch wer braucht einfach Holgi fragen oder mir ne PM schicken.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (27. August 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Micha: ich will am Sonntag mal nach Elliehausen und mir die Strecke anschauen - gibts da aus deiner Sicht Sachen zur Strecke die man beachten sollten?


Wann wolltest Du da hin?
Evtl. Interesse mir das auch mal anzutun...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. August 2008)

@harzholgi
Auf dem einen Bild ist dein Sattel ja völlig verstellt? Da solltest Du nochmal korrigieren.

Grüße


----------



## dwe60 (28. August 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> @harzholgi
> Auf dem einen Bild ist dein Sattel ja völlig verstellt? Da solltest Du nochmal korrigieren.
> 
> Grüße



Ist ja kein Wunder wenn Holgi da in den roten Bereich fährt 

Nach Elliehausen will ich am Sonntag mit meinem Neffen - wenn du mit möchtest muss ich mal testen wie ich 3 Bikes mitbekomme - Uhrzeit habe ich noch nicht mit ihm abgesprochen , aber ich denke mal späten Vormittag

@Micha: danke für die Infos - wie drucke ich eigentlich etwas aus Google-Earth aus

das mit dem Gestrüpp muss ich mir gleich notieren  - Kompass hatte ich zuletzt zu Bundeswehrzeiten in der Hand - und da konnte ich schon nicht damit umgehen   - aber irgendwie werden wir das schon hinbekommen


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2008)

Hi,

> wie drucke ich eigentlich etwas aus Google-Earth aus

Mit Strg-Druck in die Zwischenablage kopieren, dann irgendein Grafik-Programm starten (z.B. IrfanView), einfügen, sinnvollen Bereich ausschneiden, ausdrucken.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (29. August 2008)

Thx - inzwischen habe ich auch die Druckfunktion in Google-Earth gefunden


----------



## dwe60 (31. August 2008)

So, Flori und meiner einer  sind die Strecke heute nun mal gefahren - und ich muss sagen, gefällt mir - ein Lob an die Macher 

ok, ist nicht der  Harz - aber das kann man auch nicht erwarten - es geht halt auch in erster Linie um den Benefizgedanken

 Es geht ziemlich auf und ab und hin und her - viel Schotter- und Waldwege - aber auch  ruppige Ackerwege - und einige Up- und Downhills, die nicht zu verachten sind

Wir hatten zwar ziemliche Probleme anhand der Karten die Strecke wirklich zu finden - aber das war ok - es sollen wohl auch bis zum Rennen noch  Trails dazukommen - durch das trockene Wetter war es heute ziemlich staubig -mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter bis nächsten Sonntag entwickelt

ich muss sagen, die 42 km reichen mir vollkommen aus


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. September 2008)

kleine Ergänzung noch zum Streckentest am Sonntag:
wir haben dann zum Glück noch nen Biker getroffen, der die Strecke kennt (ist sie mit dem Veranstalter abgefahren). sonst wären wir nie wieder aus dem größeren Waldstück rausgekommen.
Einige Trail-Stücke werden erst am Samstag noch durch die Forst freigeräumt, die waren/sind bisher nicht befahrbar.
alles in allem wird das nen lustiges Strecklein also *daumendrück, dass das wetter mitspielt.

@dieter
strecke unter google-maps:
wenn du ganz nah ranzoomst wirst du sehen, dass die strecke doch ein ein bissl anders ist als wir sie gefahren sind. insbesondere auch das erste waldstück, und dann bei der 1. Verpflegungsstelle.
also bleibt alles weiterhin spannend


----------



## dwe60 (1. September 2008)

Spannend ist doch gut - wirds nicht so langweilig 

ps: Feichling - doch nur 42


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. September 2008)

joa, nur 42. soll ja nich so doll werden das wetter am sonntag, da reichen mir die 42km, dafür dann aber mit 3facher geschwindigkeit


----------



## Rinnetaler (1. September 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> joa, nur 42. soll ja nich so doll werden das wetter am sonntag, da reichen mir die 42km, dafür dann aber mit 3facher geschwindigkeit



Kette rechts  Habe mich auch für die 42 Kilometer angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (2. September 2008)

Saube

da können wir ja doch noch ein Harzer Mumien Team gründen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (2. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Saube
> 
> da können wir ja doch noch ein Harzer Mumien Team gründen



da möcht ich mich aber mal ganz energisch von distanzieren! ich bin doch noch soo jung


----------



## dwe60 (3. September 2008)

Na, wenn du noch sooo jung bist, dann solltest du vielleicht doch lieber die 16km CC-Strecke nehmen  

edit: hoffentlich ändert sich die Wettervorhersage fürs WE noch - ansonsten wird das gewaltige Schlammschlacht - vor allem auf dem Teilstück über die Äcker


----------



## bike-flori_clz (3. September 2008)




----------



## dwe60 (3. September 2008)

Na du bist aber einsilbig heute 

Gilt dein Kommentar meinem ersten oder meinem zweiten Satz?


----------



## harzholgi (3. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Na du bist aber einsilbig heute
> 
> Gilt dein Kommentar meinem ersten oder meinem zweiten Satz?



Hallo Dieter,
ausgehend von der Annahme, dass sich sein  auf das zu erwartende Wetter bezieht, ertrage ich es etwas leichter, dass ich nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich bin leider verhindert. Sonst hätte ich auch im Schlamm gewühlt.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilders

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. September 2008)

@Holgi Ich hoffe,dass Frederick wohl auf ist ?
Die Kreuzung ist leider nicht ohne....


----------



## harzholgi (4. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> @Holgi Ich hoffe,dass Frederick wohl auf ist ?
> Die Kreuzung ist leider nicht ohne....



Moin,

er hat großes Glück gehabt! 
Allerdings ist er wohl mit dem Kinn zuerst aufgeschlagen. Da hat er jetzt natürlich Probleme mit dem Beißen. Vorerst geht nur HIPP und Süppchen, weil der Kiefer gestaucht ist.
Die vielen Hautabschürfungen fallen dagegen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht.
Aber alles in allem kann man froh sein, wenn man bedenkt, was alles hätte passieren können!

Holgi

PS: Das schöne Specialized hat ganz schön was abbekommen. Das Hinterrad dreht nicht mehr wegen einer "8" und da er aufs Schaltwerk gefallen ist sieht das ganz schön zerschrammt aus. Ausprobieren konnte ich es noch nicht, weil das Hinterrad ja nicht mehr dreht.
Und auch die Gabel hat böse Schrammen. Mal sehen, was die Versicherung sagt.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (4. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Na du bist aber einsilbig heute
> 
> Gilt dein Kommentar meinem ersten oder meinem zweiten Satz?



beiden!

nagut, aber mit einer 75%igen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Elliehausen am Sonntag kann man ja gut leben, 25% resthoffnung besteht, das is doch mal was...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. September 2008)

So Jungs,

bin angemeldet. Mal sehen was geht. Strecke ist mir ja völlig unbekannt.
Grüße

P.S. Hardtail oder Fully mit hohem Dämpferdruck?  Was sagen denn die, die schon getestet haben?
Snake? Flori? Dieter?
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (4. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> bin angemeldet. Mal sehen was geht. Strecke ist mir ja völlig unbekannt.
> Grüße
> ...



moin! also fully? is glaub ich nich nötig! aber ich bin ja eh ein eingefleischter hardtail-fan!
einzig der kurze abstecher über die feldmark könnte das fully fordern, sonst lieber das steife ht.

p.s. keine angst vor der strecke, is eher seicht, bis auf 3 knackige aber eher kurze anstiege


----------



## dwe60 (4. September 2008)

Ich denke auch das HT reicht - es kommen zwar noch die Trailpassagen dazu die wir noch nicht fahren konnten, aber sooo heftig können die auch nicht werden - und die Ecke über den Acker wird sicherlich nur dann problematisch wenn es richtig nass wird 

Wetteraussichten sind auch besser geworden 

@Holgi: schön das bei dem Unfall nicht mehr passiert ist - bestell ihm mal gute Besserung  - wird schon wieder werden

mit Bilder am Sonntag müssen wir mal schauen - der Veranstalter macht hoffentlich selbst welche


----------



## Rinnetaler (4. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> bin angemeldet. Mal sehen was geht. Strecke ist mir ja völlig unbekannt.
> Grüße
> ...



Rennen immer Hardtail - uphill besser, downhill gute Fahrtechnik.  Ich fahr aber mit Fully, da ich nur nen Fully habe, ich muss halt die Federung durchtreten.


----------



## MTBfun (4. September 2008)

kauf dir ein liteville, das eiert nicht rum im wiegetritt 
ansonsten einfach uphill den hinteren dämpfer auf lockout stellen

viel erfolg, ich werde nicht mitfahren und auch nur bei schönem wetter als zuschauer anwesend sein


----------



## dwe60 (5. September 2008)

Ich denke mal viele würden sich gern ein Liteville zulegen - nur leider fehlen ca. 99 % der Bike die nötige Liteville-Euros 

@Rinne: wir sehen uns in Elliehausen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal viele würden sich gern ein Liteville zulegen - nur leider fehlen ca. 99 % der Bike die nötige Liteville-Euros


Ich eigentlich nicht. Viel Hype, andere Marken können das auch, wäre da z.B. die Marke, welche ich bevorzuge 
Kostet auch weniger.
Nichts desto trotz, wäre ich mal`ner Liteville Probefahrt zugetan.

Wir sehen uns in Elliehausen.
Wann wollt ihr dort aufschlagen? Start ist wohl 9.50. Unterlagen besorgen, wenig warm machen...so gegen 8.00 spätestens 8.30 wäre wohl gut?
Gibts da eigentlich nen Frühstück oder Pasta dannach? Wie Tour dénergie.


----------



## Rinnetaler (5. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich nicht. Viel Hype, andere Marken können das auch, wäre da z.B. die Marke, welche ich bevorzuge
> Kostet auch weniger.
> Nichts desto trotz, wäre ich mal`ner Liteville Probefahrt zugetan.
> 
> ...



Meist bekommt man nen Pastagutschein, ob das in Elliehausen auch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## dwe60 (6. September 2008)

Tim, dann gehörst du als Yeti-Jünger halt zu dem einen Rest Prozent 

Wir werden so gegen 07.30 losfahren - also ca. 08.30 da sein - von Verpflegungsstellen habe ich gelesen - aber nicht von Frühstück oder Pasta - aber irgendwas wirds schon geben

macht ihr eigentlich ne Herzberger Fahrgemeinschaft? - da lohnt sich ja schon ein Bus-Shuttle


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. September 2008)

wegen essen:
man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich um ein benefiz-rennen handelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. September 2008)

Ohne Frühstück werden meine Verpflegungspausen länger dauern...
Wasmacht eigentlich der Micha, wenn es keine HKB oder Knollengaststätte gibt? Der müsste ja schon in der ersten Runde nen Hungerast haben 
Sieht ja eher nach einer Schlammschlacht aus. Da hab ich die falschen Reifen,mal sehen.
Werde wohl auch gegen 8.30 da sein.

Bis Morgen


----------



## micha2 (7. September 2008)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr habt's alle gut überstanden. War doch härter als ich gedacht habe 
Meine Rundenzeiten: 72min, 73min, 90min. Ich habe zu schnell angefangen, und nach der zweiten Runde war ich schon ziemlich ferig. Da musste ich die dritte Runde etwas langsamer angehen lassen.
Einmal hat ein Baum da gestanden wo ich langfahren wollte. Er ist nicht zur Seite gesprungen :-( Ist aber nix passiert. Etwas unschön fand ich, dass die eine Verpflegungsstation nach der ersten Runde spurlos verschwunden war. Bis zur nächsten Station war's doch ganz schön weit.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Der Gewinner des 84km Rennens hat mich 2km vorm Ziel noch überholt.


----------



## Rinnetaler (7. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr habt's alle gut überstanden. War doch härter als ich gedacht habe
> Meine Rundenzeiten: 72min, 73min, 90min. *Ich habe zu schnell angefangen*, und nach der zweiten Runde war ich schon ziemlich ferig. Da musste ich die dritte Runde etwas langsamer angehen lassen.
> ...



Hallo Micha,

ich bin ja 2 Runden immer so konstant 100 Meter hinter dir her gefahren. Da war ich echt überrascht von deiner Kondition. 

Hab nen unscharfes Startfoto von uns. Wie bekomm ich das in den Post reingeladen.


----------



## micha2 (7. September 2008)

Hi,

> Hab nen unscharfes Startfoto von uns. Wie bekomm ich das in den Post reingeladen.

Wenn du auf deinen Namen klickst kommst du irgendwie zu deinem Fotoalbum. Das muss das Bild zuerst rein. Dann kannst du es verlinken.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (7. September 2008)

moin!
ergebnislisten sind online
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=ergebnisse-2008


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. September 2008)

War einen nette Runde. Die 43km waren genau richtig. Bin auch mit der Platzierung zufrieden.
Allerdings fiel mir die Streckenkennzeichnung negativ auf. Nach der ersten Runde war sie zum Teil nicht mehr vorhanden und das Flatterband mit Stahl V Profilen zu befestigen, finde ich auch nicht so gut. 
Da wäre eine Befestigung in Bodenhöhe mit Häringen oder mit Weidenruten besser gewesen.
Ansonsten hats Spass gemacht.

Emil
Hab ne Trinkflsche samt Aluhalter eingebüst. Hat sich kaputtgeruckelt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (7. September 2008)

Hier das Bild vom Start.  







Gruß Rinne.


----------



## 1298ep (8. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> War einen nette Runde. Die 43km waren genau richtig. Bin auch mit der Platzierung zufrieden.
> Allerdings fiel mir die Streckenkennzeichnung negativ auf. Nach der ersten Runde war sie zum Teil nicht mehr vorhanden und das Flatterband mit Stahl V Profilen zu befestigen, finde ich auch nicht so gut.
> Da wäre eine Befestigung in Bodenhöhe mit Häringen oder mit Weidenruten besser gewesen.
> Ansonsten hats Spass gemacht.
> ...



Mit einem rotem Getränk? Die lag mit Halterung im ersten Trail nach der zweiten Runde.
Kritik an dem Rennen, sagte der Veranstalter bei der Siegerehrung, bitte auf der HP übermitteln. Damit dies fürs nächste Jahr verbessert werden kann.


----------



## uoberdiek (8. September 2008)

@emil
wir haben ´ne Trinkflasche mit Halter gefunden (rote Flasche von Jack Wolfsskin, schwarzer Alu-Halter). Wenn´s Deine ist las mal hören was damit geschehen soll.

@ dwe60 etc
Ansonsten an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an alle Ober- und Randharzer für das mitfahren und dabeisein.
Fehler haben wir ´ne Menge gemacht und dafür auch schon gehörig die Ohren gewaschen bekommen. Das ist aber auch gut so, ansonsten kann es ja keine Veränderungen geben. Wer also noch *konstruktive Kritik *loswerden will (und wir bitten darum), der macht das am besten über die Seite runandbike4help/Feedback/Formular.

An dieser Stelle nochmals Danke.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. September 2008)

uoberdiek schrieb:


> @emil
> wir haben ´ne Trinkflasche mit Halter gefunden (rote Flasche von Jack Wolfsskin, schwarzer Alu-Halter). Wenn´s Deine ist las mal hören was damit geschehen soll.



Moinsen, 

schmeiss weg dat olle Ding. Danke

Und nicht falsch verstehen:
Es hat riesig Spass gemacht!
Und wir alle wissen, dass es der erste Marathon für Euch war.( Für mich auch..) Dafür wars gut! 
Die wenigen Verbesserungen bekommt ihr bestimmt hin.
Nächstes Jahr wieder!

Grüße Emil


----------



## micha2 (9. September 2008)

Hi,

es gibt jetzt viele Bilder vom RunandBike:
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=bilder-2008

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. September 2008)

@micha: wollt ich just in diesem moment auch schreiben!
dann viel glück beim suchen euere startnummern!

es gibt noch ein rennen im sauerland
http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/
da hätt ich schon noch lust zu, so als krönenden abschluss der saison


----------



## dwe60 (9. September 2008)

So, will mich dann mal wieder melden

mir haben die 42 km auch vollkommen gereicht - war ziemlich fix und alle

Strecke fand ich auch vollkommen ok - für die relativ "flache" Gegend habt ihr das was schönes zusammengestellt 

Kritik hätte ich auch:

- wie Tim schon sagte, die Ausschilderung - vor allem im Wald, wo die Lichtverhältnisse nicht so dolle waren hatte ich einige Male Probleme alles rechtzeitig zu erkennen - kann natürlich auch an meinen altersschwachen Okularen liegen 

- richtige gefährlich wurde es des öfteren wenn Biker und Läufer sich begegneten - vor allem am Downhill Richtung Ziel - oder auch danach das Stück an der Straße entlang - vielleicht kann man das nächstes Mal irgendwie entzerren

- schön hätte ich es gefunden, wenn man nach Zieleinlauf noch ne Banane oder anderes Obst hätte bekommen können 

- ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das irgendwie verhindern kann, aber auch nicht voll fand ich, dass wohl so einige ziemlich abgekürzt haben - speziell in Esebeck hinterm Sportplatz 

so, mehr meckern will ich nun nicht - war ne schöne Sache und ich werde nächstes Jahr sicherlich wieder dabei sein

ein besonderes Lob möchte ich noch loswerden - und zwar an die Kids bei km 5 - die haben wirklich jeden heftigst angefeuert - und sofort geholfen wenn man stehen blieb - super 

ps: die Trinkflasche hatte ich auch gesehen - aber sieh es mal so: die hätte farblich garnicht ans Yeti gepasst


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. September 2008)

@ dieter: ja dieser abkürzer kann ich auch gar nich leiden
bei manchen hatte ich das gefühl sie mehr als 2mal überholt zu haben, das is dann schon blöd!

ich hab mich gefunden auf den bildern


----------



## micha2 (9. September 2008)

Hi,

> ein besonderes Lob möchte ich noch loswerden - und zwar an die Kids bei km 5 - die haben wirklich jeden heftigst angefeuert 

Stimmt! Die sind mir auch positiv aufgefallen. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ps: die Trinkflasche hatte ich auch gesehen - aber sieh es mal so: die hätte farblich garnicht ans Yeti gepasst



Hats ja recht. Neue, natürlich weisse Flaschenhaltersind bestellt 
Nach original Yeti Flaschen wird gesucht. 

Wir sehen uns wohl alle im nächsten Jahr. Denke der gute Micha wird dann auch 42 fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (9. September 2008)

Hi,

> Denke der gute Micha wird dann auch 42 fahren?

Das überlege ich mir noch. Ich wäre wohl auf dem 12. oder 13. Platz gelandet wenn ich nur 42km gefahren wäre. War aber eine interessante Erfahrung, wenn man schon total fertig ist dann noch eine Runde weiter zu fahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> War aber eine interessante Erfahrung, wenn man schon total fertig ist dann noch eine Runde weiter zu fahren.



Auf dem Bild siehst Du aber auch besonders leidend aus...


----------



## Rinnetaler (10. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Denke der gute Micha wird dann auch 42 fahren?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du wärst 12. geworden. Warst ja knapp hinter mir und ich bin 11. geworden.


----------



## micha2 (10. September 2008)

Hi,

wer hat Lust am Sonntag eine Tour ab Herzberg zu machen? Maximal 40km, Start nicht vor 10:00 Uhr. Aus jetziger Sicht habe ich da Zeit, aber 100% zusagen kann ich erst Sonntag früh.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (11. September 2008)

Hi,

also wie gesagt, ich werde Sonntag früh eine kleine Tour machen. Es besteht eine sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass bei mir noch was dazwischen kommen könnte. Ich bin jetzt zwei Tage ausser Landes und melde mich Sonntag früh zurück. Vorher kann ich hier nicht mehr reinschauen.

Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 10:00 am Herzberger Krankenhaus.
Vorschlag für die Tour: Mühlenberg, Steinautal, nasser Weg, HKB, dann sehen wir weiter.

Anderes Thema:
Wer von euch hat Lust beim 12-Stunden Rennen in Sülzhayn mitzumachen?
http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/
Ich würde gerne mitmachen, brauche aber noch 2 oder 3 Mitfahrer, damit es ein 3-er oder 4-er Team wird. Das heisst jeder würde ungefähr 4 bzw. 3 Stunden fahren. Nicht in einem Stück, sondern immer nur eine Runde, die knapp eine Stunde dauert.
Wir können das am Sonntag oder nächste Woche besprechen, wenn ich wieder da bin.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (12. September 2008)

Wenn bei mir nichts mehr wirklich gravierendes daziwschenkommt bin ich Sonntag dabei - Wetter soll ja ganz nett bleiben - zwar nicht all zu warm aber zumindest trocken 

Holgi? Tim? Flori? Rinne?


zu Sülzhayn: Für ein so ein Renne bin ich noch nicht vorbereitet - da könne wir evtl. nächstes Jahr noch mal drüber reden


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. September 2008)

also ich bin samstag abend erstmal auf nem geburtstag. denke da muss ich sonntag ausschlafen! außerdem habe ich vernommen, dass es im croque was zu essen gibt?!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. September 2008)

Sonntag geht leider nicht.
Kann aber in der Woche fahren, da ich ab Montag frei hab 

Emil


----------



## Rinnetaler (12. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir nichts mehr wirklich gravierendes daziwschenkommt bin ich Sonntag dabei - Wetter soll ja ganz nett bleiben - zwar nicht all zu warm aber zumindest trocken
> 
> Holgi? Tim? Flori? Rinne?
> 
> ...




@ dwe60 - sorry, bin leider nicht im Land. Vielleicht ein anderes mal.  Viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (12. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Sonntag geht leider nicht.
> Kann aber in der Woche fahren, da ich ab Montag frei hab
> 
> Emil



Kann auch in der Woche, aber erst ab circa 17.15 Uhr. Sag Bescheid, wenn was geht ...


----------



## dwe60 (13. September 2008)

Und nun muss ich leider auch absagen  - sorry Micha - vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche


@Flo: da gibts eigentlich immer was zu essen


----------



## micha2 (14. September 2008)

Hi,

scheint ja heute ein ungünstiger Termin zu sein. Die Tour findet aber trotzdem statt und ich bringe auch noch zwei Gäste mit.
Falls sonst noch jemand mitfahren möchte: Treffpunkt heute 10:00 am Herzberger Krankenhaus.

Bis nachher,
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (14. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich wünsche euch viel Spass. Aber ich  hätte allerdings ein ungutes Gefühl, meine Kinder allein zu Hause zu lassen. Meine Frau ist heute on Tour.
Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (15. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wie gesagt, ich werde Sonntag früh eine kleine Tour machen. Es besteht eine sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass bei mir noch was dazwischen kommen könnte. Ich bin jetzt zwei Tage ausser Landes und melde mich Sonntag früh zurück. Vorher kann ich hier nicht mehr reinschauen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,

würde vielleicht mitfahren.

Habe im August das 24h RadamRing hinter mir gebracht und suche noch ein Abschlussrennen.

Habe auch ne Komplette 24h Ausrüstung

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (15. September 2008)

Hi,

> würde vielleicht mitfahren.

Sehr gut. Aber mindestens einen weiteren Mitfahrer brauchen wir noch!
Wer möchte noch mitmachen?
http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/

Und einen Namen für das Team müssen wir uns auch noch ausdenken.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/

Völlig unabhängig von der Frage, wer beim Rennen mitmachen will: 
Wer von euch hat diese Woche Lust die 15km Runde mal abzufahren? 
Entweder heute oder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Am Wochenende habe ich keine Zeit.
Ich würde mit dem Auto hinfahren. Habe genug Platz um noch mehrere MTB's mitzunehmen. 
Es geht erst mal nur darum, die Strecke gesehen zu haben und das Höhendiagramm aufzuzeichnen, zwecks Ergometer-Training.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir das schon mal anschauen, aber ich kann doch immer erst ab 17.15 Uhr.


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> Ich würde mir das schon mal anschauen, aber ich kann doch immer erst ab 17.15 Uhr.

Das passt doch. Wenn wir 17:15 losfahren sind wir spätestens 18:00 am Start/Ziel, da bleibt noch genug Zeit um die Runde vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu schaffen. Rein vorsichtshalber sollten wir aber Licht mitnehmen.
Welcher Tag passt dir am besten, und wo soll ich dich abholen?
Mit ist's egal ob heute, morgen oder übermorgen, aber wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue hätte ich Lust es gleich heute zu machen.
Will noch jemand mitkommen? Ich habe noch Platz im Auto.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## redbull33 (16. September 2008)

Hallo ,

das Profil soll richtig krass sein.Die Bachdurchfahrt könnt ihr aber wohl vergessen.Wie ich am Wochenende in Neustadt erfahren habe fürht der Bach "Hochwasser".Das heisst wohl etwas über Kniehoch das gewässer.
Ich schon beim Grenzgänger gemeldet,Einzelfahrer.

Gruß aus Goslar


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> Die Bachdurchfahrt könnt ihr aber wohl vergessen.Wie ich am Wochenende in Neustadt erfahren habe fürht der Bach "Hochwasser".Das heisst wohl etwas über Kniehoch das gewässer.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist 100m bachabwärts eine Brücke 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Ich würde mir das schon mal anschauen, aber ich kann doch immer erst ab 17.15 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre heute Rennrad.  Mir wäre der Donnerstag am liebsten.


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

redbull33 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> das Profil soll richtig krass sein.Die Bachdurchfahrt könnt ihr aber wohl vergessen.Wie ich am Wochenende in Neustadt erfahren habe fürht der Bach "Hochwasser".Das heisst wohl etwas über Kniehoch das gewässer.
> Ich schon beim Grenzgänger gemeldet,*Einzelfahrer*.
> ...



Freak


----------



## redbull33 (16. September 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Freak



Danke


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,



Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute Rennrad.  Mir wäre der Donnerstag am liebsten.



Gut, Donnerstag 17:15 ist notiert. 

Michael


----------



## harzholgi (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
eventuell klinke ich mich am Donnerstag kurzfristig noch ein, falls ihr noch einen Platz im Bus frei habt.
Klingt aber recht heftig.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



notiert - melde mich aber noch mal


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. September 2008)

Wäre auch dabei, jetzt wirds aber langsam voll...
Kann aber auch heute!


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Sorry Leute,

mir ist gerade am Donnerstag ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen gekommen. 
Also müssen wir das auf heute oder morgen verschieben, oder nächste Woche.
Wie sieht's aus, wer könnte heute oder morgen mitfahren?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Snakeskin (16. September 2008)

@redbull33

Doppelfreak
Mann ist der fertig


----------



## ohmtroll (16. September 2008)

Hallihallo,

kann jemand sachdienliche Hinweise geben (und wenn ja, welche), 
wie man außererhalb der Forstautobahn - und nicht durchs Unterholz schiebend - jeweils von der Hanskühnenburg nach Sieber und vom Stöberhai zum Oderstausee runterkommt? 
Wir haben zuletzt keine Einstiege gefunden...


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> 
> mir ist gerade am Donnerstag ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen gekommen.
> Also müssen wir das auf heute oder morgen verschieben, oder nächste Woche.
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt doch kurzentschlossen auch heute. Sag mal schnell Bescheid.


----------



## harzholgi (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> wer könnte heute oder morgen mitfahren



Hallo,
ich könnte morgen
Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich könnte morgen
> Holgi



Wollen wir zusammen morgen fahren. Heute ist sicher zu kurzfristig.


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
nune ist es so weit. Der Rennsteig muss wieder bezwungen werden, diesmal von Blankenstein nach Hörschel. Wir Wahlfrankfurter reisen am 26.09. an und starten am 27.09. gegen 9-10 Uhr an der Selbitz. Um nicht zu übertreiben lassen wir uns diesmal 2 Tage Zeit und werden die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ungefähr auf der Höhe von Neustadt/Rennsteig verbringen. Möglichst MIT Sauna!  Da die Größe der Gruppe 6 Personen nicht überschreiten sollte nehmen wir max noch 3 Leute mit! Wir fahren dann am Sonntag von Eisenach direkt nach FFM.
Es sollte sicherheitshalber noch erwähnt werden, dass wir 100% Orgiginal Rennsteig fahren! 
Bei Interesse bitte PM. Details werden noch diese Woche geklärt.
Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> Ich könnte jetzt doch kurzentschlossen auch heute. Sag mal schnell Bescheid.

Zu spät, ich war gerade mit Tim in Sülzhayn. Aber wir können gerne morgen nochmal hinfahren. Der reissende Bach war an der tiefsten Stelle ungefähr 5cm tief. Eine nette Runde durch leicht hügeliges Gelände. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Ich könnte jetzt doch kurzentschlossen auch heute. Sag mal schnell Bescheid.
> 
> ...



Ich würde gern morgen hinfahren.  Wo könnten wir uns treffen.  Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken.


----------



## dwe60 (16. September 2008)

Nun scheints aber richtig hart zu werden mit euch


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> Wo könnten wir uns treffen.

Wo du willst. Wenn du erst 17:15 kannst, dann wäre es am besten wenn ich mit dem Auto bei dir vorbei komme, damit wir keine Zeit verschwenden. Bei Sülzhayn gibt es eine Umleitung und die Fahrt dauert ungefähr 45 Min.

Holgi, ab wann kannst du?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Wo könnten wir uns treffen.
> 
> ...



Fährst du oder ich. Ich kann mein Rad und meine Ausrüstung gleich mit auf Arbeit nehmen und direkt bei dir vorbei kommen.


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> Fährst du oder ich. 

Ich fahre. 

> Ich kann mein Rad und meine Ausrüstung gleich mit auf Arbeit nehmen und direkt bei dir vorbei kommen.

Gut. Meine Adresse ist bekannt?

Bitte stimm die Zeit noch mit Holgi ab. Mir ist morgen jede Zeit recht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (16. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Holgi, ab wann kannst du?



Hallo,
ich bin da flexibel. 17.15 ist kein Problem. 
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (16. September 2008)

Hi,

> ich bin da flexibel. 17.15 ist kein Problem. 

Gut, dann treffen wir uns morgen 17:15 bei mir.

Das Höhendiagramm von heute hat grosse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Diagramm auf der Webseite des Veranstalters. Also haben wir wohl immer die richtigen Abzweigungen genommen.

http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour29.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. September 2008)

Hi Micha,

habe die GPS Daten mal abgeglichen, mir fällt da keine Abkürzung auf, scheint die Angabe mit 15 zu hoch zu sein ?

Mit dem hügeligen Gelände untertreibst du aber ein wenig, waren doch ein paar Anstiege drin.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Rinnetaler (16. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> habe die GPS Daten mal abgeglichen, mir fällt da keine Abkürzung auf, scheint die Angabe mit 15 zu hoch zu sein ?
> 
> ...



@ Tim - Michas Team sucht noch Mitfahrer.


----------



## dwe60 (17. September 2008)

Ich will eure Rennvorbereitungen ja nicht zu arg stören, aber gibts schon irgendwelche Planungen fürs WE?


----------



## harzholgi (17. September 2008)

Die Herzberger Mannschaft für das 12-Stunden-Rennen in Sülzhayn nach dem 2. freien Training:





Holgi


----------



## migster (17. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

fährt zufällig einer am Freitag ?? 
Bin wieder da  

BG
Mike


----------



## Rinnetaler (17. September 2008)

migster schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> fährt zufällig einer am Freitag ??
> Bin wieder da
> ...



Ich könnte so ab 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. September 2008)

migster schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> fährt zufällig einer am Freitag ??
> Bin wieder da
> ...



Moin, war das ne Drohung? 
Kann leider noch nicht sagen, wie es Freitag aussieht. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Rinnetaler (17. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moin, war das ne Drohung?
> Kann leider noch nicht sagen, wie es Freitag aussieht.
> 
> Grüße Tim



Der hat aber nicht mit uns gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migster (18. September 2008)

grien .. doch doch  

Ich mußte aber leider wegen Fußproblemen mein Bike zuhause lasen.....
Kann also nicht fahren ... 
Viel Spaß 
Mike


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. September 2008)

migster schrieb:


> Ich mußte aber leider wegen Fußproblemen mein Bike zuhause lasen.....
> Kann also nicht fahren ...
> Viel Spaß
> Mike



Du sollst ja auch fahren und nicht rollern!


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch fahren und nicht rollern!



 ich fahre morgen Rennrad


----------



## hioschi (22. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte euch nur fragen wie euer WE so war und der threat nicht so weit abrutscht.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Rinnetaler (22. September 2008)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Wollte euch nur fragen wie euer WE so war und der threat nicht so weit abrutscht.
> 
> Gruß Schmitti



Bin am Freitag Rennrad gefahren - Herzberg, Scharzfeld, Bad Lauterberg, Osterhagen, Bartolfeld oder so ..., Zwinge, Rummspringe, Gieboldehausen, Herzberg.


----------



## dwe60 (22. September 2008)

Ja, war etwas ruhig hier, aber Tim ist auf Inselurlaub und Micha war bei R. Nehberg zu Gast - und Holgi


Ich war im Raum Hahnenklee - Lautenthal - Innerstetalsperre - Wildemann unterwegs 

Schön, dass es dich noch gibt  - Wie schauts denn am WE aus, liegt was an?


----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Micha war bei R. Nehberg zu Gast - und Holgi



Holgi macht Regeneration  und freut sich schon auf die nächste Tour

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (25. September 2008)

DU und Regeneration? - also nur alle 2 Tage zur HKB statt täglich?  


wie schauts dann aus WE? -  wollen wir mal wieder was zusammen machen?

Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden - am Liebsten wäre mir der Sonntag


----------



## harzholgi (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit. Lust auch 

Wo treffen wir uns? Wo fahren wir hin? Wer kommt noch mit? 


Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (25. September 2008)

Hi Holgi!

Ich nicht über Lust, mal wieder zur Wolfswarte zu kurbeln - was meinst du? Treffen dann wie gehabt am  Stieglitzeck

Wenn nicht, dann schlag was vor - ich könnte auch runterkommen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (25. September 2008)

moin!
ich wär auch mal gern dabei, kann aber erstmal die nächsten wocheneden nicht!
vielleicht mal ne schöne winterrunde?! im winter is der ausblick auch viel schöner


----------



## harzholgi (25. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
können wir machen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit mir von Herzberg aus mitfährt. Ist sonst ganz schön einsam. Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch hochfahren.

Treffen gegen 1100?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit mir von Herzberg aus mitfährt.

Leider habe ich am Sonntag schon was anderes vor.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (26. September 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich am Sonntag schon was anderes vor.




Das hat doch bestimmt was hiermit zu tun! 
Aber macht man das nicht nachts?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (26. September 2008)

Hi,

> Das hat doch bestimmt was hiermit zu tun! 

Richtig.

> Aber macht man das nicht nachts?

Zweifellos, aber den Tag braucht man dann um den Schlaf nachzuholen. Es handelt sich um das andere Herzberg, welches nördlich von Dresden liegt -- ca. 300km von hier entfernt. Da werde ich am Sonntag nicht rechtzeitig für eure Tour zurück sein.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (26. September 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> können wir machen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit mir von Herzberg aus mitfährt. Ist sonst ganz schön einsam. Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch hochfahren.
> 
> Treffen gegen 1100?
> ...



Ja, 11.00/11.15 ist ok - wenn du dich hochfahren lässt, dann kannst du ja auch gleich zu mir kommen und wir fahren von Clausthal aus los  - dann könnte man ne schöne Rundtour machen - Dammhaus - Stieglitzeck - Wolfswarte und dann über den Grabenweg bei Altenau wieder zurück - das wäre zum Teil die Strecke die wie mit Spitti schon mal gefahren sind 


@micha: viel Spaß und verlauft euch nicht im Dunkeln


----------



## dwe60 (27. September 2008)

Na Holgi, da werden wir beide wohl allein fahren - dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass wir uns gegen 1100/1115 an Stieglitzeck treffen - an der  Hütte

falls was sein sollte, Handy-Nr. hast du ja

freu mich


----------



## harzholgi (28. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> dass wir uns gegen 1100/1115 an Stieglitzeck treffen



Moin Dieter,
ich habe gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass meine Antwort nicht im Thread erschienen ist, in der ich geschrieben habe, dass ich hochkomme und Du eine Tour von Clausthal aus aussuchen sollst. Schei.... Technik. Und dann war ich auch noch bis Mitternacht auf Geburtstag

Also nochmal: Ich würde hochkommen nach Clausthal und von da aus mal ne Tour machen. 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (28. September 2008)

Hallo Holgi!

Gut das ich so neugierig bin und nochmal geschaut habe 

Dann würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns um 10.00 am Clausthaler Schützenplatz - das ist direkt am Ortseingang von Osterode kommend rechts - nicht zu übersehen


----------



## harzholgi (28. September 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi!
> 
> Gut das ich so neugierig bin und nochmal geschaut habe
> 
> Dann würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns um 10.00 am Clausthaler Schützenplatz - das ist direkt am Ortseingang von Osterode kommend rechts - nicht zu übersehen



Alles klar,
bis denne....
Holgi


----------



## mtb_harz (28. September 2008)

Hallo Holgi + Dieter,

toll, dass ihr gemeinsam in Clausthal startet....das könnt ihr gerne öfter tun; Dann würde ich mich auch sehr gerne einmal einer Tour anschließen! 

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig - Aber ich verfolge mal Eure Ankündigungen und hoffe, dass Ihr das demnächst noch mal macht!

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß unterwegs!
Patrick


----------



## dwe60 (28. September 2008)

Hallo Patrick!

Ja, war der erste Mal, dass wir von hier gemeinsam gestartet sind - ansonsten fahre ich nach Herzberg runter, oder wir treffen uns an Stieglitzeck

Heute war richtig herrlich - Wetter war super - Strecke auch:

Polsterberg - Dammhaus - Stieglitzeck - Wolfswarte - Steile Wand - links den Trail runter, und dann immer  schön am Dammgraben weiter - nette Runde


----------



## harzholgi (28. September 2008)

Hallo,
war wirklich wieder richtig schön heute. Geniales Wetter! Ok, die Fernsicht von der Wolfswarte war nicht so toll, aber sonst stimmte alles.





@Dieter: Die Videos habe ich noch nicht geschafft, ich lade die erstmal unbearbeitet nach Vimeo hoch und verlinke sie in meinem Blog.

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (28. September 2008)

Wir waren heute so gegen 10.00 Uhr auf der Hans Kühnen Burg und sind dann weiter zum Stieglingseck gefahren. Danach gings über die Ackerstraße und Lonau zurück nach Herzberg. 

Schade, das wir euch nicht getroffen haben.


----------



## dwe60 (29. September 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war wirklich wieder richtig schön heute. Geniales Wetter! Ok, die Fernsicht von der Wolfswarte war nicht so toll, aber sonst stimmte alles.
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Filmchen Holgi - nur dieser komische Kauz da vor dir stört ein wenig die Ästhetik 

@Rinne: wenn ihr gegen 10.00 schon an der HKB wart, dann waren wir wesentlich später am Stieglitzeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen Leute,

da ja nun der Herbst kommt und das mit grossen Schritten...
wie wäre es mit einer Saisonabschlussfahrt ?

Man könnte z.B. sich auf der Bavaria Alm, ich weiss, die passt dort nicht hin..
treffen und abschliessend nen Nightride zurück. 
Dort oben könnte man sich aber gut zusammenfinden und nen Schluck nehmen :kotz:

Wie schauts? Interesse? Termin müssen wir dann noch finden.
Wäre schön, wenn da alle nochmal zusammen kommen würden

Grüße Tim


----------



## Rinnetaler (2. Oktober 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute,
> 
> da ja nun der Herbst kommt und das mit grossen Schritten...
> wie wäre es mit einer Saisonabschlussfahrt ?
> ...



Hallo Tim,

wie jetzt Saisonabschluss  jetzt gehts doch erst richtig los. 

Ich wär schon bei nem Treffen dabei. Sagt halt nen Termin.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin Rinne,

Du musst doch auch schon lang-lang fahren,also Saisonabschluß.
Selbstverständlich fahren wir auch bei Schnee


----------



## harzholgi (5. Oktober 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich fahren wir auch bei Schnee



Hallo,
das wäre schon was: Märchenweg bei Nacht im Schnee
Aber vielleicht fällt man dann weicher!  

Mit anderen Worten: ich wäre dabei
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Ich wär schon bei nem Treffen dabei. Sagt halt nen Termin. 

Ich wäre auch dabei. Sehe aber keinen zwingenden Grund warum das Ganze bei Dunkelheit stattfinden muss. Termin nächstes Wochenende Sa oder So wäre ok.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Wäre eventuell auch dabei, bin aber auf dem Rad nicht so fit wie ihr.
Kann aber nur Samstag, Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei.
An wie viel Km hattet ihr denn gedacht?

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (6. Oktober 2008)

So, bin dann auch wieder in  heimischen Gefilden - und nein, ich war nicht mit Holgi in Portugal  - schön wärs gewesen 

Also auf eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich auch mal wieder  freuen - aber Saisonabschluss ist das für mich auch nicht - fahre eigentlich den ganzen Winter durch - ist ja sowieso  kein richtiger Harzer Winter mehr - und mit Schnee rechne ich auch nicht so wirklich 

die Wetteraussichten fürs WE schauen ja noch wirklich gut aus

zu nem Nightride habe noch keine so richtige Meinung - habe ich noch nie gemacht  - und gerade solche Strecken wie den Märchenweg traue ich mir im Dunkel (glaub ich) noch nicht zu

@Schmitti: wir sind doch auch nicht wirklich fit 


noch was anderes: wie schaut es denn mit nem Winterpokal-Team aus? - habt ihr Interesse?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Oktober 2008)

mal zu etwas völlig anderem:
den langenberg-marathon kann ich nur jedem empfehlen! ist eine super durchorganisierte veranstaltung mit einer geilen strecke, die jedem harzer gefallen wird! anstiege sind nich über 17% steigung
hammer geile tour.. ich stell das profil mal in mein fotoalbum


----------



## dwe60 (6. Oktober 2008)

Schaut ja ziemlich heftig aus  - wie hast du denn abgeschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (6. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, bin dann auch wieder in  heimischen Gefilden - und nein, ich war nicht mit Holgi in Portugal  - schön wärs gewesen
> 
> Also auf eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich auch mal wieder  freuen - aber Saisonabschluss ist das für mich auch nicht - fahre eigentlich den ganzen Winter durch - ist ja sowieso  kein richtiger Harzer Winter mehr - und mit Schnee rechne ich auch nicht so wirklich
> 
> ...



Was issen das. Klär mich mal auf.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schaut ja ziemlich heftig aus  - wie hast du denn abgeschnitten?



abgeschnitten hab ich wie immer: im mittelfeld
ergebnisse einzusehen unter:

http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...p?wkid=20081005371372&ref=&art=&bahnauswahl=K
58.platz in meiner gruppe
159. in der strecke


----------



## Rinnetaler (6. Oktober 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> mal zu etwas völlig anderem:
> den langenberg-marathon kann ich nur jedem empfehlen! ist eine super durchorganisierte veranstaltung mit einer geilen strecke, die jedem harzer gefallen wird! anstiege sind nich über 17% steigung
> hammer geile tour.. ich stell das profil mal in mein fotoalbum



Warum erfahr ich davon erst jetzt.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schaut ja ziemlich heftig aus  - wie hast du denn abgeschnitten?





Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Warum erfahr ich davon erst jetzt.



weiß ich nicht? hatte ich aber glaub ich hier schon mal erwähnt!
die region um winterberg ist aber echt genial zum biken...nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Rinnetaler (6. Oktober 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht? hatte ich aber glaub ich hier schon mal erwähnt!
> die region um winterberg ist aber echt genial zum biken...nur zu empfehlen



Nächstes mal bin ich dabei.  Passt vom Preis und von der Zeit (Oktober)


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Was issen das. Klär mich mal auf.




das hier ist das  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=95&a=94

Ich finde es nen netten Anreiz in der kalten und  nassen Jahreszeit rauszugehen und was zu tuen


Wie schauts denn nun aus am WE - bei mir fällt der Sonntag leider weg - könnte also wie Schmitti  nur am Samstag

Micha - Holgi - Tim.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Wie schauts denn nun aus am WE - bei mir fällt der Sonntag leider weg - könnte also wie Schmitti  nur am Samstag

Ich wäre dabei. Schlag was vor.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> das hier ist das  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=95&a=94
> 
> Ich finde es nen netten Anreiz in der kalten und  nassen Jahreszeit rauszugehen und was zu tuen



Also wer von uns gründet jetzt das Team? Mir ist nur noch kein vernünftiger Name eingefallen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich habe soeben das Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" gegründet. Jeder der schon mal auf diesen beiden Bergen war kann jetzt die Mitgliedschaft beantragen:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/84

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe soeben das Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" gegründet. Jeder der schon mal auf diesen beiden Bergen war kann jetzt die Mitgliedschaft beantragen:
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/84
> ...




NA da meld ich mich doch gleich mal an 



micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Wie schauts denn nun aus am WE - bei mir fällt der Sonntag leider weg - könnte also wie Schmitti  nur am Samstag
> 
> ...



Mmmh - dann sach ich mal treffen gegen 13.00/13.15 bei Schmitti am Laden - dann ne nette Runde über ca. 3/3,5 Stunden - da müsstet ihr mal was sagen, ich kenn mich da bei euch halt noch nicht genug aus - bin ja immer nur hinter euch her gefahren


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Mmmh - dann sach ich mal treffen gegen 13.00/13.15 bei Schmitti am Laden - dann ne nette Runde über ca. 3/3,5 Stunden - da müsstet ihr mal was sagen, ich kenn mich da bei euch halt noch nicht genug aus - bin ja immer nur hinter euch her gefahren 

Vorschlag: Herzberg - Mühlenberg - Steinautal - Nasser Weg - Hanskühnenburg - Reitstieg - Stieglitzeck - Wolfswarte - und dann entweder wieder zurück, oder bei schönem Wetter noch weiter bis zum Oderteich oder bis Torfhaus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (9. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Wie schauts denn nun aus am WE - bei mir fällt der Sonntag leider weg - könnte also wie Schmitti  nur am Samstag
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider Samstag nicht.


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Mmmh - dann sach ich mal treffen gegen 13.00/13.15 bei Schmitti am Laden - dann ne nette Runde über ca. 3/3,5 Stunden - da müsstet ihr mal was sagen, ich kenn mich da bei euch halt noch nicht genug aus - bin ja immer nur hinter euch her gefahren
> 
> ...



Hört sich mächtig gewaltig an  - wieviel km und hm sind denn das ca.?

Kann man Nassen Weg und Reitstieg eigentlich noch fahren?


----------



## harzholgi (9. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hört sich mächtig gewaltig an



Hallo Dieter,
wir beiden Opas können ja den Reitstieg umfahren und an der Stieglitzecke wieder mit den jungen Leuten zusammentreffen
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2008)

sauberer Vorschlag - lass die jungen Leutz sich durch durchs Moor wühlen


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Hört sich mächtig gewaltig an  - wieviel km und hm sind denn das ca.?

Von Herzberg bis Stieglitzeck sind es auf dieser Route ungefähr 25km und 900Hm, und dann bis zur Wolfswarte noch ungefähr 6km und 200Hm dazu. 
Macht insgesamt 62km. Der Rückweg ist einfach, es geht fast nur bergab.


> Kann man Nassen Weg und Reitstieg eigentlich noch fahren?

Warum sollte man das nicht können? 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (10. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn der Rückweg einfach ist, werde ich das schon irgendwie schaffen - 62 km bin ich noch nicht gefahren 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die beiden Trails zu dieser Jahreszeit ziemlich nass und immer tiefer werden


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Na wenn der Rückweg einfach ist, werde ich das schon irgendwie schaffen - 62 km bin ich noch nicht gefahren

Die 62km waren vielleicht auch etwas hoch geschätzt -- wir können auf dem Rückweg einiges abkürzen.


> Weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die beiden Trails zu dieser Jahreszeit ziemlich nass und immer tiefer werden

Das Moor ist gesund -- aber nur wenn es mit der Haut in Kontakt kommt 

Also bis morgen, 13:00 bei Schmitti's Bike Shop. Wer möchte denn noch mitfahren? Die Wettervorhersage könnte gar nicht besser sein!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (10. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem  Hautkontakt hebe ich mir dann mal für den nächsten Hochsommer auf 

bisher weiß nur von Holgi und evtl. Schmitti  - Tim vermisse ich noch

mal schauen vielleicht taucht ja auch mal einfach so jemand auf


----------



## harzholgi (10. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...Tim vermisse ich noch...



Hallo,
Tim hat Dienst. Ich habe ihn Montag bei Schmitti getroffen, welcher eigentlich auch mit wollte...
Ich bin mal ein kleines Stück in den Nassen Weg reingefahren aber gleich wieder zurück. Mit Michas Worten: Der Nasse Weg war sehr gesund am Mittwoch . Und ich hatte kein Schlauchboot mit 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (10. Oktober 2008)

Schade das Tim nicht kann - habe meinen Neffen mal angehauen, aber der weiß noch nicht ob er Lust hat

ps: zuviel Gesundheit ist auch nicht soooo gut


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Oktober 2008)

Muss leider arbeiten...
Wünsche Euch viel Spass. Das Wetter so ja super werden.


----------



## harzholgi (11. Oktober 2008)

War wieder richtig schön heute!
Ich habe es sehr genossen, mit euch durch die herbstlichen Wälder zu biken.
Danke an Micha und Dieter, dass ich zuhause wieder Strom habe!











Leider hat es auf dem Downhill von der Wolfswarte runter die Kamera zerlegt
Daher ist die Ausbeute sehr mager, nur ein paar Bilder ließen sich restaurieren

@bodo: war nett, dich mal getroffen zu haben! Wie war der Downhill.

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (12. Oktober 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> War wieder richtig schön heute!
> Ich habe es sehr genossen, mit euch durch die herbstlichen Wälder zu biken.
> Danke an Micha und Dieter, dass ich zuhause wieder Strom habe!
> 
> ...



hallo auch, hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne tour. der dh war erwartungsgemäß gut. lediglich im oberen teil war es etwas tricky, da mit abgefahrenen minion die traktion zu wünschen übriglies. war aber ganz schön platt zum ende.


----------



## micha2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern. Wir sind Wege gefahren wo ich schon lange nicht mehr war. Für die Statistik: Es waren ungefähr 56 km und 1010 Höhenmeter.

Das Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker Team sucht für den Winterpokal noch zwei Mitglieder! Link siehe Signatur.

Gruss
Michael

P.S.
Am Nassen Weg waren fast alle* Stellen trocken und frei von Schlamm.
* Die mathematische Definition von "fast alle": Alle mit Ausnahme von endlich vielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hogi, Dieter und Micha.

Leider konnte ich am Samstag nicht mit fahren, weil wie Dieter euch bestimmt berichtet hat, musste ich das Schlafzimmer Renovieren.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch ohne mich richtig viel Spaß und hoffe bald mal wieder mit euch fahren zu können.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## harzholgi (13. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Am Nassen Weg waren fast alle* Stellen trocken und frei von Schlamm.
> * Die mathematische Definition von "fast alle": Alle mit Ausnahme von endlich vielen.



Moin,

ich kann mir auch nicht mehr erklären, warum ich ausgesehen habe wie ein Sch....  Schön wars trotzdem, oder besser gesagt gerade wegen der mathematischen Ausnahmesituation
Außerdem hatte ich ja auch die alten Schuhe an.
Nur der Verlust der Videoaufzeichnung ärgert mich sehr. 
Um mit Wilhem Busch zu sprechen: "Alle Wunden heilt die Zeit, nur die Kamera hat ihr Teil".

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Oktober 2008)

Und ich dachte das hatte was mit Gesundheit zu tuen 

Jepp, war wieder richtig nett mit euch - ich hoffe ich habe euch ab Wolfswarte nicht allzu aufgehalten - aber ich war da total platt 

ich vermute ich habe zu spät gegessen und hatte nen Hungerast - im Siebertal ging es dann ja wieder

@Holgi: ist nur das Video weg? oder hat die ganze Camera einen weg? - vielleicht war es ja auch der neue Chip

@micha: bei mir auf dem Tacho waren es sogar 58,60 km


----------



## micha2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

>@micha: bei mir auf dem Tacho waren es sogar 58,60 km[/QUOTE]

Ja, das kommt hin. Ich habe ihn erst gestartet als wir bei Holgi losgefahren sind.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (13. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: ist nur das Video weg? oder hat die ganze Camera einen weg? - vielleicht war es ja auch der neue Chip



Wahrscheinlich hat gab es beim Downhill von der Wolfswarte starke
Erschütterungen und dadurch Kontaktschwierigkeiten. Dadurch ist dann das Filesystem gecrasht. 
Zum Glück gibt es Progrämmchen, mit denen ich einen Teil wiederbekommen habe. Nur die AVI-Filmchen sind in hunderte Einzelteile zerlegt
Wie man auf den Bildern unten sehen kann, funktioniert die Kamera aber wieder
Ich bin nämlich gestern gleich noch mal hoch zur HKB. Es war wieder super Wetter:
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/10/blog-post_12.html


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin Micha,

beantrage Mitgliedschaft!
Habe mir jetzt einen Daum 8008 zugelegt, der Winter kann kommen. Und dann purzeln die Punkte und die Pfunde.

Natürlich ziehe ich freies fahren vor. Werde wohl Donnerstag ab ca. 15.00 versuchen eine Runde zu drehen. Über Begleitung wäre ich froh...

Emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> beantrage Mitgliedschaft!

ist genehmigt, und bike-flori_clz auch gleich mit. Unser Team ist vollzählig!


> Habe mir jetzt einen Daum 8008 zugelegt, der Winter kann kommen. 

Sehr gut. Dann sag mal Bescheid wenn du's ans Internet angeschlossen hast. Da können wir zusammen trainieren.


> Natürlich ziehe ich freies fahren vor. Werde wohl Donnerstag ab ca. 15.00 versuchen eine Runde zu drehen. Über Begleitung wäre ich froh...

Da habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. Oktober 2008)

juchu, dann kann der winter endlich kommen!
oder er darf auch ruhig noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen...lieber solche tage wie heute


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wer hat Lust morgen (Sonntag) eine kleine Tour ab Herzberg zu machen? Ich dachte an ungefähr 40km, Abfahrt etwa 10:00.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer hat Lust morgen (Sonntag) eine kleine Tour ab Herzberg zu machen? Ich dachte an ungefähr 40km, Abfahrt etwa 10:00.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mitkommen, aber wenns geht schon um 9.30 Uhr. Ich würde ab Krankenhaus Richtung Steinautal fahren und dann würde ich gerne mal wissen wo dieser "Nase Weg" ist. 

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen, aber wenns geht schon um 9.30 Uhr. Ich würde ab Krankenhaus Richtung Steinautal fahren und dann würde ich gerne mal wissen wo dieser "Nase Weg" ist.
> 
> Gruß Rinne.



Du meinst den nassen Weg, mit zwei "s". Der ist zur Zeit wirklich etwas nass. Nimm Schutzbleche mit, und alte Schuhe die dreckig werden können.

Also dann 9:30 am Krankenhaus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar - dann 9.30 Uhr am Krankenhaus.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. Oktober 2008)

Kann leider nicht. Ganze Familie krank. Grippaler Infekt...
Viel Spass beim "nassen Weg". Dann solltet ihr aber auch den Reitstieg fahren, da ihr ja eh schon nass sein werdet.
Moor ist ja auch gut für die Haut 

Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann leider wegen Dienst erst am Nachmittag. 
Ich habe allerdings heute eine 43-km-Runde gedreht und würde euch nur aufhalten. Vielleicht mache ich nachmittags eine kleine Tour zum Knollen
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ging auch nicht viel am WE - bin gestern hier nur ne kleine Runde gefahren - mal schauen was am WE geht


----------



## harzholgi (20. Oktober 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging auch nicht viel am WE



Ich bin Sonntag nachmittag noch mal kurz zum Knollen hoch.

Runter war wieder mal toll, nur die Schlüsselstelle ganz oben hab ich mich wieder nicht getraut:
http://vimeo.com/2007385
http://vimeo.com/2014210

Heute habe ich mir nochmal den Braakberg vorgenommen.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (20. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Filmchen Holgi 

da merkt man die größere Speicherkarte - macht sich doch bezahlt


----------



## Rinnetaler (20. Oktober 2008)

@ Holgi - schöne Videos, aber wo ist diese Herzberger Hütte.


----------



## harzholgi (20. Oktober 2008)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> aber wo ist diese Herzberger Hütte.



Hallo Rinne,
genau an der Stelle, wo das Video beginnt. Von Herzberg aus kommt man hin, wenn man hinter der Papierfabrik/Oppermann an der Bank den Trail hochfährt. 
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

muss jetzt mal den Block wieder nach oben schieben, sonst landen wir auf Seite 2!!!! Das will doch keiner
Finde leider im Augenblick nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken. Familie, Umzugsplanung und auch die Arbeit lassen mir nicht mehr viel Zeit 
Bin die letzten Tage immer nur auf ne kleine Runde zur HKB. Nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt. Leider dort niemand bekannten getroffen...

Lange Touren werde ich wohl nimmer schaffen, aber für kurze Touren immmer bereit...
Sind eigentlich Nasser Weg und Reitstieg noch befahrbar? Ohne nen halben Meter ins Moor zu treten?

Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> schaffen, aber für kurze Touren immmer bereit...
Sind eigentlich Nasser Weg und Reitstieg noch befahrbar? Ohne nen halben Meter ins Moor zu treten?

Also vor einer Woche war der Nasse Weg schon ziemlich nass, aber man konnte noch gut fahren. Trockener wird er wohl inzwischen nicht geworden sein.

Scheint so, als ob jetzt die Ergometer-Saison beginnt -- was nicht heissen soll dass man nicht gelegentlich auch noch mal draussen fahren kann.
Ich hab dich vor ein paar Tagen auch schon beim Online-Training gesehen, aber mittendrin hast du dann plötzlich aufgehört. Was war los? Keine Puste mehr, oder war die Verbindung abgebrochen? Ich hab am Freitag das erste Online-Training der Saison gemacht. Sowas von fertig war ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich vor ein paar Tagen auch schon beim Online-Training gesehen, aber mittendrin hast du dann plötzlich aufgehört. Was war los? Keine Puste mehr, oder war die Verbindung abgebrochen?


Ich muss zugeben,dass die Geschwindigkeit dort schon hoch war...
Puste war noch da, aber ich habe das mit der Software noch nicht so im Griff.
Habe mich da vom Ergometer aus selbst abgeschossen. Dann hätte ich absteigen müssen,am Rechner bestätigen und dann wieder Platz nehmen...
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass online rennen schon motivierend sind. Habe da wohl die richtige Wahl getroffen! Den .epp zur Tour d´energie habe ich mir auch schon gebastelt! Jetzt kann das Frühjahr kommen.


----------



## harzholgi (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit auch nur im Nahbereich tätig  Muss mich an die Kälte erst gewöhnen. Leider kann man mein Billig-Ergometer ja wohl nicht an den Daum-Server anbinden, sonst würde ich mal ne Runde mitfahren. 
Die dort gefahrenen Leistungen liegen allerdings tatsächlich eher im professionellen Bereich.

Holgi

@Micha: In der Tour 30 stimmt die Überschrift nicht. War wohl copy and paste?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin Holgi,

wann warst du heute auf der HKB?
Da hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können..


----------



## harzholgi (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ja, ich war oben. Bin dann in der Dämmerung mit Sigmas den Braakberg-Trail runter. Allein. Ich musste immer an die Wildschweine denken, deren Spuren man überall findet. Es war also wildromantisch

Ich werde wohl im Winterpokal solange es geht jeden Tag eine kurze Tour bis an die Schneegrenze oder leicht darüber hinaus machen Start nach Feierabend, so gegen 16.00/17.00 Uhr, bis zum Abendessen.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Die dort gefahrenen Leistungen liegen allerdings tatsächlich eher im professionellen Bereich.

Dabei muss man bedenken, dass beim Online-Training andere Voraussetzungen herrschen als draussen. Auf dem Ergometer muss jeder die gleiche Leistung treten, wenn er genauso schnell den Berg hochfahren will. Draussen muss jeder sein eigenes Körpergewicht den Berg hoch schleppen. Daraus folgt, dass Personen mit höherem Körpergewicht beim Online-Training im Vorteil sind. Sie müssen weniger Watt pro kg treten.
Aber stimmt schon, da sind einige Leute beim Online-Training die dem professionellen Bereich zumindest nahestehen.  


> @Micha: In der Tour 30 stimmt die Überschrift nicht. War wohl copy and paste? 

Danke für den Hinweis, wird korrigiert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Micha,

wird die Magnetbremse in deinem Ergometer wirklich nicht warm bei der Power?





Bei meinem geht die Anzeige leider nur bis 230 Watt

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> wird die Magnetbremse in deinem Ergometer wirklich nicht warm bei der Power?

Sowas passiert wenn man am Anfang des Berges vergisst rechtzeitig runter zu schalten. Man merkt dann aber ganz schnell was Sache ist und wählt einen kleineren Gang. Länger als 2 Sekunden habe ich die 600W bestimmt nicht getreten.
Das Online-Training war heute echt gut, mit 24 Teilnehmern.
Ihr solltet euch auch so ein ErgoBike zu Weihnachten wünschen!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTBfun (27. Oktober 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch auch so ein ErgoBike zu Weihnachten wünschen!



Also ich kann dem nicht zustimmen, mein Daum 8008 TRS 3 Ergo Bike steht nach 2x benutzen seit 1 Jahr als Staubfänger in der Ecke rum.

Indoor schwitzt man wie verrückt auf so nem Ding und hat hinterher ne riesen Schweisspfütze auf dem Teppich.

Trainingsmotivation ist daher gleich Null und ausser dem Hersteller hat glaub ich keiner was davon.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Indoor schwitzt man wie verrückt auf so nem Ding und hat hinterher ne riesen Schweisspfütze auf dem Teppich.

Ich habe in dem Raum die Heizung zugedreht. Wenn das nicht reicht mache ich noch das Fenster auf. Das mit der Pfütze stimmt. Man legt halt ein Stück alten Teppich vom Sperrmüll drunter. 


> Trainingsmotivation ist daher gleich Null

Finde ich nicht. Ich mache 3x pro Woche das Coaching-Programm was im ErgoBike eingebaut ist, d.h. das Ergobike sagt mir was ich machen soll. Das sind abwechselnd Pulsprogramme und Watt-Programme, meistens so ungefähr eine Stunde lang. Alle 4 Wochen wird automatisch ein Leistungstest dazwischen geschoben. Alle 2 Minuten 25W mehr, solange bis der Puls am Limit ist, oder bis man freiwillig aufgibt.

In den Tagen dazwischen kann ich mir aussuchen ob ich draussen fahre, oder Online-Training, oder ErgoBike-Touren mit der FitViewer-Software, d.h. da kann man Video-Filme abfahren auf irgendwelchen schönen Alpenpässen. Das finde ich persönlich nicht so motivierend. 

Am meisten Spass macht das Online-Training. Da fährt man ganz automatisch schneller, weil noch andere mitfahren. Und die anderen sind meistens schneller als ich, daher ist die Motivation vorhanden.

Gruss
Michael

Nachtrag: Bei der Online-Tour heute war es z.B. so, dass 3 Leute immer ziemlich dicht beisammen waren, auf den Plätzen 12, 13 und 14. Die Reihenfolge hat während der Tour mehrfach gewechselt. Und die letzten Kilometer habe ich versucht mich von Platz 13 auf Platz 12 vorzuarbeiten, was auch gelungen ist -- mit 5 Sekunden Vorsprung im Ziel. Wenn ich nicht gesehen hätte dass die anderen beiden da kurz vor oder hinter mir sind, dann wäre ich niemals auf 215W Durchschnittsleistung gekommen.


----------



## MTBfun (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Michael,

danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Leistungstest mit dem ausfüllen des Zettels nicht (richtig) gemacht habe und daher das Coaching Prograsmm nicht nutzen konnte.

Online Training habe ich auch nie versucht, weil im Lieferunmgfang das benötigte Kabel nicht enthalten war und in dem Raum wo das Ergo Bike steht auch kein Internet Anschluss besteht, was man aber ändern könnte.

Ich habe damals also nur einmal eins der gespeicherten Puls Programme ausgewählt, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass das treten nach einiger Zeit immer schwerer wurde, bis ich die Pedale kaum noch treten konnte, obwohl der Puls im ausgewählten Bereich war. 

Dann habe ich ein Trittfrequenz Programm versucht und auch hier wurde das treten nach einiger Zeit so schwer, dass ich das Programm abgebrochen habe weil ich weit unter der eingestellten Trittfrequenz lag.

Seit dem steht das Ding in der Ecke rum und ich ärgere mich immer wieder mal über den Fehlkauf, hat ja immerhin über 1000 Euro gekostet 

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: ich hab mir kurzfristig überlegt Ende des Monats ne Trainigs- bzw. Tourenwoche mit atlantic-cycling auf La Palma einzulegen, bei der Gelegenheit kann ich dann auch gleich das neue Liteville 901 ausgiebig testen und das bei garantiert mindestens 20 Grad und ohne Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Leistungstest mit dem ausfüllen des Zettels nicht (richtig) gemacht habe und daher das Coaching Prograsmm nicht nutzen konnte.

Ich weiss nur wie das Coaching Programm beim Daum Premium 8i funktioniert. Könnte sein dass es beim Daum 8008 TRS 3 anders ist -- damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Beim P8i ist es so, dass man zuerst ein paar Daten eingeben muss, z.B.:
-- Alter
-- Gewicht
-- Männlein/Weiblein
-- persönliche Einstufung (Anfänger, Durchschnitt, Fortgeschritten, Profi)
-- Wieviele Tage pro Woche möchte man trainieren? (3,4,5,6,7)
-- Trainingsziel (Herz-Kreislauf, Gewichtreduzierung, Kondition, Muskelaufbau)
Und dann kann's losgehen. Wann man trainiert ist egal, man sollte nur die vorgesehene Anzahl pro Woche einhalten. Sonst meckert das Programm. 
Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken mehr darüber zu machen was für ein Programm du machen sollst. Das Coaching-programm sagt dir was du machen sollst. Du brauchst dich einfach nur draufsetzen und das machen, was das Programm dir sagt. 
Am Ende jeder Trainingseinheit kannst du das Training bewerten (viel zu leicht, etwas zu leicht, genau richtig, etwas zu schwer, viel zu schwer). Die Antwort fliesst in den weiteren Verlauf des Trainings ein. Am Anfang habe ich oft mit "etwas zu leicht" oder "etwas zu schwer" bewertet, aber im Laufe der Zeit passt das immer besser, und jetzt ist es eigentlich fast immer genau richtig.


> Ich habe damals also nur einmal eins der gespeicherten Puls Programme ausgewählt,

Das habe ich noch kein einziges Mal ausprobiert -- immer nur über Coaching.  


> Dann habe ich ein Trittfrequenz Programm versucht

Habe ich auch noch nie probiert.
Ich mache immer nur das Coaching-Programm, da brauche ich nicht nachdenken sondern einfach nur treten, oder ich fahre Höhenprofile -- entweder eigene, oder Online-Training.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. Oktober 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, ich war oben. Bin dann in der Dämmerung mit Sigmas den Braakberg-Trail runter. Allein. Ich musste immer an die Wildschweine denken, deren Spuren man überall findet. Es war also wildromantisch
> 
> ...




Mache mittlerweile nach dem Feierabend Nachtouren. Ich komme aber erst um 18-19 Uhr heim. Bin somit jetzt nur noch mit Licht unterwegs und meine zwei Evox mach langsam Probleme. (Sie geht nicht mehr aus oder schalten nciht auf Stufe 2 runter).

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. Oktober 2008)

PS: ich hab mir kurzfristig überlegt Ende des Monats ne Trainigs- bzw. Tourenwoche mit atlantic-cycling auf La Palma einzulegen, bei der Gelegenheit kann ich dann auch gleich das neue Liteville 901 ausgiebig testen und das bei garantiert mindestens 20 Grad und ohne Regen [/QUOTE]



 ich will auch wieder nach La Pama; war vor 4 Jahren in Porto Naos bei Otes "Bike-Station".


----------



## luck01 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bernhardt,

du brauchst die Daum Ergowin Software. Damit erschließen sich 
erst die ganzen Möglichkeiten für den 8008 TRS.

In diesem Forum sind jede Menge Info´s für dich.
http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=43

Ich habe mir noch den FitViewer von Teleanimation zugelegt. Das Programm sorgt halt auch für etwas Abwechselung auf dem Ergometer.
http://www.fitviewer.com/

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. Oktober 2008)

Das TRS 8008 3 macht das Coachíng auch so. Erst Leistungstest, Eingabe der pers. Daten, dann gewünschtes Ziel, Kondi, Muskel etc wählen. Dann gehts los.
Online kann ich Micha nur zustimmen. Ohne Mitstreiter hätte ich gestern die Karte geschmissen.


----------



## dwe60 (2. November 2008)

Tach ihr Hübschen  - ich hoffe es geht euch gut in Herzberg

fahrt ihr eigentlich noch "live" - oder nur noch online? 

bin zur Zeit beruflich ein wenig eingespannt - wird  sich noch bis einschl. WE hinziehen - vielleicht kann man dann ja darauf die Woche mal wieder was zusammen machen

@Tim: was macht der Umzug  - alles  im Zeitplan? -  falls du Hilfe benötigst melde dich


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. November 2008)

War heute auch live unterwegs. Wie gehabt ne Runde HKB. Leider beschränkt sich mein jetztiger Einsatz auf Kurzstrecken. Ich fühle schon, wie die Kraft und Kondi entweicht....
Bei gutem Wetter sind ne Menge Biker auf der HKB, kenne aber keinen von denen. Zur Zeit meide ich auch Nassen Weg und Reitstieg, ist mir zu glitschig.

Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (2. November 2008)

Hi,

> fahrt ihr eigentlich noch "live" - oder nur noch online? 

Bei mir sieht's so aus dass ich jetzt meistens Ergometer fahre, aber nicht immer online. 

> vielleicht kann man dann ja darauf die Woche mal wieder was zusammen machen

Klar, wenn das Wetter es zulässt können wir mal wieder was draussen machen. Denk dran, morgen geht's los mit Punktesammeln.

Am Samstag war ich mit meinem Sohn beim 12-Stunden-Rennen in Sülzhayn -- aber nur als Zuschauer. Wir waren oben am höchsten Punkt (3-Länder-Stein) und sind dann auf dem Plattenweg runtergelaufen bis zur Verpflegungsstelle am Ehrenplan. Wir haben ein paar Stempel für die Harzer Wandernadel gesammelt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (2. November 2008)

Hallo,
schade, dass meine Tour von heute noch nicht zum Winterpokal zählt:
Herzberg - Sieber - Oderteich - Torfhaus - Clausthaler Flutgraben - HKB - Braakberg - Herzberg
59 km, 3:26 Stunden.
Ich bin ganz kurzfristig los und dann wurde das Wetter immer besser. Auf Torfhaus war es richtig warm.
Hier ein paar Bilder: http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post.html
Hier ein Filmchen vom Clausthaler Flutgraben http://vimeo.com/2133577. War echt feucht heute.

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (2. November 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Am Samstag war ich mit meinem Sohn beim 12-Stunden-Rennen in Sülzhayn -- aber nur als Zuschauer. Wir waren oben am höchsten Punkt (3-Länder-Stein) und sind dann auf dem Plattenweg runtergelaufen bis zur Verpflegungsstelle am Ehrenplan. Wir haben ein paar Stempel für die Harzer Wandernadel gesammelt.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael



Bin erfolgreich aus Sülzhayn zurück. Wir sind im Zweierteam gestartet und haben 195 km und 6050 Höhenmeter abgerissen. Die Strecke war sehr selektiv. Wir sind auf der großen Runde immer jeweils 2 Runden gefahren, bei der kleinen Rund ab 16.00 Uhr haben wir nach jeder Runde gewechselt. Die Übergangspassagen waren durch Schlamm trotzdem recht anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (3. November 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schade, dass meine Tour von heute noch nicht zum Winterpokal zählt:
> Herzberg - Sieber - Oderteich - Torfhaus - Clausthaler Flutgraben - HKB - Braakberg - Herzberg
> 59 km, 3:26 Stunden.
> ...



Schöne Tour - und das Wetter hat ja anscheinend auch mitgespielt - ich war mal Richtung Bad Grund - Lautenthal - Hahnenklee unterwegs - auch ne nette Runde

Der Weg am Flutgraben sieht aber wirklich seeeehr feucht aus  - aber viel trockener wirds nicht wohl nicht mehr werden


----------



## dwe60 (5. November 2008)

Hallo Holgi!

Deine Abfahrt im Dunkeln schaut richtig gefährlich aus - nur gut, dass du dich da  perfekt auskennst 

Ich komme leider momentan nicht zu so viel wie ich eigentlich machen wollte - aber ab nächster Woche sollte ich wieder mehr Zeit haben - hoffentlich spielt das Wetter da einigermaßen mit


----------



## harzholgi (5. November 2008)

Hallo,
in Wirklichkeit war es etwas heller, aber meine Kamera ist nicht sehr lichtstark Man konnte eigentlich noch ganz gut sehen.
Außerdem hatte ich meine Kopflampe nicht mit. Mit der sieht man wesentlich besser.
Vielleicht fahre ich morgen Abend mit beiden Lampen wieder hoch
Zur Zeit habe ich allerdings etwas Halsschmerzen. Ich hoffe dass hört bald auf, sonst muß ich morgen auch aufs Ergometer.
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (6. November 2008)

na dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung 

ich bin heute zumindest zu ner kleinen Feierabendrunde gekommen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. November 2008)

Ihr legt ja gut vor im Winterpokal!
Muss ich mich ja ranhalten ;-)


----------



## dwe60 (9. November 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ihr legt ja gut vor im Winterpokal!
> Muss ich mich ja ranhalten ;-)



Icke mir ooch 

Konnte nun heute endlich mal wieder ne vernünftige Runde drehen - auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle war - Oberharzer Einheitsnieselnebel 

Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter bis zum nächsten WE so entwickelt - vielleicht können wir mal wieder was gemeinsames machen


----------



## micha2 (9. November 2008)

Hi,

> auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle war - Oberharzer Einheitsnieselnebel

In dem Nieselnebel war ich auch mittendrin. Bin zu Fuss von Stieglitzeck zur Wolfswarte. Habe mein neues GPS Gerät ausprobiert, mit eingebauter topographischer Karte. Funktioniert ganz gut, es sind fast alle Waldwege drin, die Karte ist fast so detailliert wie die (neuen) topographischen Karten 1:25000. Die alten topographischen Karten waren aber besser, insbesondere innerorts. Bei den neuen Karten sind keine Häuser mehr eingezeichnet -- welch ein Rückschritt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (12. November 2008)

So ihr hübschen, konnte nun endlich auch mal was fürs Konto tun 

Die Wetteraussichten fürs WE sind ja nicht so berauschend 

Holgi: Was macht deine Erkältung? - wieder fit?


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi: Was macht deine Erkältung? - wieder fit?



Hallo Dieter,
ich bin immer noch etwas schlapp und die Nase läuft auch noch
Aber trotz desto nichts bin ich heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und am abends kurz mal zur HKB hoch
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_12.html
Ich bin etwas verhalten gefahren, weil das tiefe Einatmen bei der Kälte etwas unangenehm war. Aber ich denke bis zum WE bin ich wieder voll fit

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. November 2008)

moin leute!
momentaner platz 90! gar nich schlecht! weiter so


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. November 2008)

Mann möge es mir verzeihen.
Aus Gründen des Umzuges kann ich zur Zeit nicht biken oder ähnliches 

Daher bis auf Weiteres keine Einträge von mir
Aber trotzdem: Weiter so!


----------



## dwe60 (13. November 2008)

Schade eigentlich, aber es sei dir  verziehen 

Viel Erfolg, und mein Hilfeangebot war ernst gemeint und steht noch  


@Holgi: schön zu hören dass es dir wieder besser geht 

wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus - habt ihr Interesse mal wieder gemeinsam zu fahren? - Holgi - Micha - Flori?

das Wetter weiß allerdings noch nicht so genau was es will


----------



## harzholgi (13. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus - habt ihr Interesse mal wieder gemeinsam zu fahren? - Holgi - Micha - Flori?



Guten Abend allerseits,
Sonntag wäre ok, allerdings muß ich morgens noch in die Firma
Aber ab Mittags wäre ok.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (13. November 2008)

Hi,

> wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus - habt ihr Interesse mal wieder gemeinsam zu fahren? - Holgi - Micha - Flori?

Dieses Wochenende habe ich keine Zeit. Ich werde mit meinem Sohn wandern, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (14. November 2008)

mal sehen was das wetter so macht am sonntag, bin doch ein kleiner weichkeks
generell besteht lust, ab mittags klingt auch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (14. November 2008)

@Holgi: dann sag mal ne Uhrzeit - ist 12.00 Uhr zu früh?

@Micha: und was machst wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt? 

@Flori: sooo klein bist du doch garnicht  - und Wetter ist keine Ausrede - also, halt dich bereit


----------



## bike-flori_clz (14. November 2008)

ok, ich halte!
wo startet ihr denn immer so? dann kann ich schon mal meinen tacho eichen!!


----------



## dwe60 (14. November 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich nach Herzberg fahren und dann dort starten - aber mal abwarten was Holgi sagt


----------



## bike-flori_clz (14. November 2008)

wo startet ihr in herzberg


----------



## micha2 (14. November 2008)

Hi,

> @Micha: und was machst wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt? 

Wenn das Wetter kein Wandern zulässt, dann habe ich auch keine Lust zum draussen Radfahren. Vielleicht eine kleine Runde auf dem Ergometer, zur Vorbereitung auf die grausamen Dinge die da noch kommen werden:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1762254&postcount=6

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (14. November 2008)

das hört sich ja wirklich grausam an - dann haben wir nach dem Wetter ganz besondere Fitness von dir zu erwarten 

@Flo: sonst haben wir uns immer am Krankenhaus getroffen - aber wenn nur Holgi mitkommt könnte man auch bei ihm starten


----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2008)

Holgi - wie schauts aus???


----------



## harzholgi (15. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi - wie schauts aus???



Hallo,
ich komme gerade von draußen rein Auf der HKB war es nebelig, kalt und  ungemütlich. 




Aber wenn ihr wirklich wollt, bin ich dabei.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2008)

Na, das schaut ja aus wie bei mir vor der Haustür 

also ich habe kein Problem mit dem Wetter - es soll zwar nicht viel besser werden, aber zumindest nicht wirklich regnen

also, wann sollen wir bei dir sein - sag ne Uhrzeit?


----------



## harzholgi (15. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> na, Das Schaut Ja Aus Wie Bei Mir Vor Der Haustür :d
> 
> Also Ich Habe Kein Problem Mit Dem Wetter - Es Soll Zwar Nicht Viel Besser Werden, Aber Zumindest Nicht Wirklich Regnen
> 
> Also, Wann Sollen Wir Bei Dir Sein - Sag Ne Uhrzeit?



12.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2008)

Oki doki - dann sind wir um 12.30 bei dir auf dem Hof 

Streckenmäßig würde ich sagen, irgendwann zwischen 3 und  3 1/2 Stunden ohne "nasse Wege"


----------



## bike-flori_clz (15. November 2008)

ich komm dann mit.
@dieter wann und wo?


----------



## harzholgi (15. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Oki doki - dann sind wir um 12.30 bei dir auf dem Hof
> 
> Streckenmäßig würde ich sagen, irgendwann zwischen 3 und  3 1/2 Stunden ohne "nasse Wege"




Ja, wo es genau langgeht können wir ja morgen noch besprechen. Ich bin heute in der Dämmerung den Braakberg runter. Die beiden Sigmas ballern in den Nebel und es blendet ganz schön Außerdem sind die Trails  extrem rutschig

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2008)

@flo: ich bin dann gegen 11:45 bei dir

@holgi: Trails sind bei der aktuellen Wetterlage auch nicht mein Ding - das mit dem Blenden bei Nebel habe ich gestern auch extrem gemerkt - meine Fenix ist da wahrscheinlich noch agressiver durch den punktuellen Brennpunkt (wenn man das so nennt   )


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2008)

@dieter 1145 ist cool... aber bitte keine nachttouren machen, so viel licht hab ich nich am rad


----------



## harzholgi (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

seit langer Zeit mal wieder eine schöne Tour
Es hat sich gelohnt, sich trotz dem sch.....Wetter auf Rad zu setzen.

Auch im Winterpokal hat es was gebracht:







An der Hanskühnenburg war es noch ziemlich neblig.




Kurz hinter Sieber auf dem Weg zum Knollen




Nach 1000 Höhenmetern auf dem Knollen.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour

Holgi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2008)

Jau, sehr schöne Tour
und hier mal das Profil:


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2008)




----------



## harzholgi (16. November 2008)

Was gibts denn da zu Lachen?

Das Diagramm ist ja toll, aber es fehlen leider die Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (16. November 2008)

Er lacht wahrscheinlich vor Schmerzen  - anscheinend hat seine Schulter wohl doch etwas abgekommen - oder gehts schon wieder - Flo?

Jepp, war ne nette Runde heute - habe zwar ab und an ein wenig geschwächelt - aber bei den Höhenmetern auch ein wenig verständlich 

mal schauen ob wir das mal mit dem gesamten Winterpokalteam hinbekommen


----------



## harzholgi (16. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Er lacht wahrscheinlich vor Schmerzen  - anscheinend hat seine Schulter wohl doch etwas abgekommen - oder gehts schon wieder - Flo?



Hallo Dieter,

ich konnte erst gar nicht glauben, dass er ohne Blessuren gleich weiterfahren konnte, weil der Sturz schon etwas hart aussah. Aber diese jungen Leute sind ja hart im nehmen
Er hat sich ausgerechnet in dem Augenblick nach Dir umgedreht, als diese Bodenwelle kam 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (16. November 2008)

Das  mit der Schulter kam komischerweise erst als er aus dem Auto ausstieg  

als Weichkeks ist die Altersfrage aber zweitrangig 



> Er hat sich ausgerechnet in dem Augenblick nach Dir umgedreht, als diese Bodenwelle kam



hoffentlich bekomme ich nun keinen Ärger mit meiner Schwägerin weil er wegen meiner einer gestürzt ist


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2008)

ich gucke nur so lustig, weil ich nen eintrag mit nem falschen anhang gemacht hab. dann hab ich nen neuen eintrag gemacht mit dem richtigen anhang, hab dann aber den alten eintrag ändern können den neuen abern nicht, und löschen ging auch nicht, so hab ich dann halt in den neuen eintrag den lachemann gemacht


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. November 2008)

Moinsen alle zusammen,

habe Heute bei bestem Wetter eine nostalgische Abschiedsrunde gemacht. HKB , Stieglitzeck; Torfhaus, Clausthaler Fltg.
War absolut super, nur ein wenig kalt.
War jetzt wohl erstmal meine letzte Runde in der Gegend hier. Muss mich jetzt mit neuen Gefilden zurechtfinden.


Mit besten Grüßen
Tim


----------



## harzholgi (17. November 2008)

Hallo Tim,

schade, dass Du dich hier aus der Ecke subtrahierst 
Aber so weit weg bist Du ja auch nicht 
Wie ich Dich kenne, zieht es Dich früher oder später zu einer netten Tour hierher zurück. 
*Ich freu mich schon drauf!*

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (18. November 2008)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Aber so weit weg bist Du ja auch nicht



Spätestens am 24.12.08 vormittags können wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Tour in der Mitte treffen:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour9.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (18. November 2008)

Hallo Tim!

ich wünsch dir alles Gute 

ich hoffe doch stark, wir  fahren noch die ein oder andere Tour  

such mal ein paar schöne Strecken aus - dann kommen wir mal übern Berg


----------



## hioschi (20. November 2008)

Hallo Tim.

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei der Erkundung der neuen gegend.
Hoffe wir fahren nächste Saison alle noch einmal ein paar Touren.
Leider hatte ich dieses Jahr erst etwas Probleme mit dem Rad und dann das Knie, aber nächste Saison sollte alles besser laufen.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

Durch die 15 cm Neuschnee wurde ich heute leider veranlasst nur Indoor etwas zu machen - mal schauen ob morgen oder am SOnntag was im Schnee geht 

@Flo: habe gerade gesehen, dass du heute schon gefahren bist - wie gings denn Traktionmäßig?

ps: schade das Schneeräumung im Winterpokal nicht anerkannt wird - ist eigentlich nur ne andere Art von Krafttraining


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

Durch die 15 cm Neuschnee wurde ich heute leider veranlasst nur Indoor etwas zu machen - mal schauen ob morgen oder am Sonntag was im Schnee geht 

@Flo: habe gerade gesehen, dass du heute schon gefahren bist - wie gings denn Traktionsmäßig?

ps: schade das Schneeräumung im Winterpokal nicht anerkannt wird - ist eigentlich nur ne andere Art von Krafttraining


----------



## micha2 (21. November 2008)

Hi,


dwe60 schrieb:


> ps: schade das Schneeräumung im Winterpokal nicht anerkannt wird - ist eigentlich nur ne andere Art von Krafttraining



Also ich würde das als alternative Sportart durchgehen lassen, wenn's mehr als 30 Minuten waren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

Danke für dein Verständnis - wenn das die Nacht noch weiter schneien sollte, komme ich morgen locker auf 3 bis 4 Stunden 

liegt bei euch unten eigentlich auch schon was?


----------



## harzholgi (21. November 2008)

1000


----------



## micha2 (21. November 2008)

Hi,

> liegt bei euch unten eigentlich auch schon was?

heute morgen ca. 5cm, aber es taut langsam weg.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Ich fahre gerade den Brocken hoch -- auf dem Ergobike


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> 1000



oller Spammer  

hier friert es inzwischen  - kannst du Eis und Schnee eigentlich auch simulieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (21. November 2008)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> kannst du Eis und Schnee eigentlich auch simulieren?



Kälte simuliere ich indem ich die Heizung zudrehe 
Eis? Nein, das Ergobike rutscht nicht auf dem Fussboden hin- und her.
Schnee? Kann ich gut drauf verzichten. 

Gruss
Michael

P.S. muss noch 200 hm, dann bin ich oben


----------



## harzholgi (21. November 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> oller Spammer



Das mußte einfach raus, als ich die "999" gesehen habe 

Ich bin heute morgen wie immer mit dem Rad in die Firma. Der ideale Einsatzzweck für den FatAlbert  Ärgerlich war nur, dass mir die Brille eingeschneit ist und ich fast nichts mehr sehen konnte.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

es sei dir gegönnt die 1000 vollzumachen 

ja, wir Brillenträger sind schon arm dran - ich werde mal sehen das ich morgen oder Übermorgen zu nem Snowride komme und mal teste ob die Albert reichen oder ob ich Spikes aufziehe - aber mal abwarten wie sich das Wetter noch so entwickelt - habe leider Winterdienst


----------



## redbull33 (21. November 2008)

Hehe ich war heute auf dem WEg zum Brocken.Musste auf höhe der verdeckten Ilse umdrehen.Mein Mitfahrer hatte starke Rückenschmerzen,da ging nichts mehr.War aber echt krass.Neuschnee ohne ende.
Hier in Goslar liegt aber keine SChnee*heuel*

Gruß Markus


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2008)

Da es hier oben immer kälter wird werdet ihr spätestens morgen Abend auch im Minus sein - und das Zeug bleibt liegen


----------



## MTBfun (21. November 2008)

genießt die letzten Schneekrümel, nicht mehr lange und es gibt keinen Schnee mehr und wir können sogar in der Arktis biken, eventuell reicht der Harz in einigen Jahren mit der Nordseite sogar bis ans Meer und wir können nach dem biken noch ne Runde schwimmen.


----------



## redbull33 (21. November 2008)

Na das will ich doch mal hoffen Nicht das ich so scharf auf glätte bin aber im Schnee biken ist schonmal was anderes.


----------



## redbull33 (21. November 2008)

Man kann doch auch jetzt schon in der Artiks biken.Da muss der Schnee nicht für verschwinden.


----------



## MTBfun (21. November 2008)

stimmt, hab mal gelesen, da gibts sogar ein Rennen für die ganz durchgeknallten...
2000 km durchs Eis bei minus 50 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (21. November 2008)

Ja genau das habe ich auch gelesen.DIe müssen durch geknallt sein


----------



## dwe60 (23. November 2008)

Ist "ein bißchen durchgeknallt" sein nicht ne super Vorraussetzung zum Biken?  

Ich bin dann heute endlich mal wieder auf Bike gekommen - aber im Wald ging garnichts  - oben zwar schöner, lockerer Pulverschnee - aber unten drunter kein fester Boden - zum größten Teil noch der Schneematsch von Freitag - habe dann nach 500m aufgegeben und bin dann Straße gefahren damit wenigstens ein paar Punkte aufs Team-Konto kommen  

@Holgi: irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit deiner Blog-Seite - ich bekomme immer ne Fehlermeldung:

_Fehlerhafte Kodierung der Inhalte - Die Webseite, die Sie öffnen möchten, kann nicht angezeigt werden, da sie eine ungültige oder unbekannte Form der Kompression verwendet._

liegt das an mir, oder an der Seite


----------



## micha2 (23. November 2008)

Hi,

> @Holgi: irgendwie habe ich Probleme mit deiner Blog-Seite - ich bekomme immer ne Fehlermeldung:

Bei mir geht die Seite aber.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe den ersten richtigen Snowride des Jahres hinter mich gebracht.
Eine Runde um Lonau. Kalt war es nicht wirklich und der FatAlbert hat sich im Schnee gut geschlagen. Problematisch war nur, dass der so fett ist, das sich der Spalt zwischen Reifen und Gabel ständig mit Schnee zugesetzt hat.
Probleme gab es auch mit dem XT-Umwerfer. Genau an der Stelle, an der sich immer Steine verklemmen sammelt sich jetzt Eis und Schnee an und verklemmt die Schaltung  Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass die Schaltzüge einfrieren  Da hilft dann nur noch Roloff. Nicht wahr Sandhase? Oder gibt es da andere Probleme





weitere Bilder unter
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_23.html

@Dieter: Warum der Blog bei Dir nicht funktioniert kann ich mir nicht erklären 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (23. November 2008)

Inzwischen geht es bei mir auch wieder - war wohl ein temporäres Problem 

bei euch scheint ja ähnlich viel Schnee gefallen zu sein wie bei uns - da hatte ich mir weniger gerechnet - wenn "Power-Schneeräuming" im Winterpokal zählen würde, dann hätte ich gestern 5 Stunden zum Team beisteuern können :rolleyes"


----------



## bike-flori_clz (24. November 2008)

@dieter schickes schneefoto
ich habe freitag leider versäumt ein bildchen von meinem radl zu machen...aber eigentlich hätte man es auch gar nicht erkannt, sah eher aus wie ein schneemann
samstag hab ich auch nen schönen "snowride" gemacht, schade nur das meine rentiere noch urlaub haben, schnee war gefühlt kniehoch.. aber trotzdem ne coole fahrt durch die verschneiten oberharzer wälder.
gefahren bin ich mit meinen guten alten mountainkings am freitag und am samstag mit mk hinten und spikeclaw120 vorne (das aber nur weil der ein bissl mächtigeres profil hat; spikes hätte/habe ich nicht gebraucht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (24. November 2008)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> samstag hab ich auch nen schönen "snowride" gemacht ...



heute war ich auch im Schnee unterwegs. Wollte eigentlich zum Knollen, habe dann aber gemerkt dass es schon viel zu spät war und dass ich gar keine Beleuchtung dabei hatte. Habe das Ziel dann auf "Jägerfleck" geändert. Da bin ich aber auch nicht ganz hingekommen, weil auf dem Steile-Wand Weg der Schnee immer tiefer wurde. Den letzten Kilometer sogar mehr als 20cm, da musste ich schieben. Bergab in Richtung Paradies war auch noch nicht geräumt, da musste ich sogar bei 10% Gefälle noch treten um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen. Und als ich dann endlich unten im Siebertal war, da war es schon so dunkel dass ich nicht mehr auf der Strasse fahren konnte, denn Licht hatte ich ja zuhause vergessen. Also weiter auf dem Wanderweg bis Herzberg. Das ging erstaunlich gut, obwohl ich zuletzt nicht mehr viel gesehen habe.
Mein Bedarf an Snowride ist für's erste gedeckt und ich freue mich morgen wieder auf der Ergo_bike trainieren zu können 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2008)

@Flo: ja, schönes Foto - lieber wäre mir aber gewesen ich hätte  das Bike in seiner natürlichen Umgebung bewegen können   - keine Ahnung wie du das gemacht hast

@Micha: ja, so ging es mir auch - nur dass ich die mind. 20 cm schon hatte bevor ich überhaupt in den Wald kam  - ich hoffe mal das sich bis Mittwoch da ein büschen tut - da habe ich nämlich frei  - soll zumindest sonnig werden


----------



## Sandhase (24. November 2008)

hallo an alle, 
muss mich auch mal wieder melden 

ihr seid ja alle schön am fahren, bei mir ist da im moment nicht so viel 

der größte umzugsstress ist gott sei dank vorbei  mal sehen wann ich endlich wieder zum fahren komme, hier hat es auch ein wenig geschneit, so 25cm  voll der winter hier

holgi, mit der rohloff gibts im winter null stress, kann nur sagen rohloff for ever 

gruß an alle, martin

fast vergessen: die grüsse aus dem schönen    SAARLAND


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2008)

Hi,

@Tim: Im Ergo_bike Forum wurde gerade der Adventskalender veröffentlicht:
http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1772930&postcount=1

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (27. November 2008)

Macht ihr Sonntag ne Ausfahrt?

Gruß Rinne


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2008)

Hi,



Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Macht ihr Sonntag ne Ausfahrt?
> 
> Gruß Rinne



Dieses Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit. Und an den folgenden Wochenenden wäre je nach Wetter zu entscheiden, ob ich draussen fahre oder ob ich lieber ein Türchen im Adventskalender öffne 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (28. November 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten sind für die nächsten Tage ja nicht gerade berauschend  - ich werde Tag für Tag kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich fahre oder in den Fitnessraum gehe

wie schaut das denn bei euch unten aus? - ihr liegt ja nun um einiges niedriger und seid damit Wettertechnisch ja ein wenig besser dran 

heute war es hier ja nochmal richtig schön - Sonnig aber schw...kalt - in den Wald habe ich mich garnicht erst getraut - nach dem gestrigen Tauwetter ist das alles dick zugefroren - bin dann mal wieder Straße gefahren  - aber besser wie nüscht 

@Flo: warst du wirklich über Entensumpf zum Braunseck hoch? - ist ja meine Hausstrecke, aber nicht bei den Straßenverhältnissen - hast du Spikes drauf?


----------



## harzholgi (28. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss leider morgen shoppen fahren  Wenn der Wetterbericht für Sonntag so bleibt, werde ich vielleicht nachmittags eine kleine Tour machen

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (29. November 2008)

Hi,

> wie schaut das denn bei euch unten aus? - ihr liegt ja nun um einiges niedriger und seid damit Wettertechnisch ja ein wenig besser dran 

Hier ist zwar weniger Schnee, aber trotzdem macht's keinen Spass draussen zu fahren. Teilweise ist Eis auf den Wegen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (30. November 2008)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich heute mit Frederick Skifahren. Da er aber heute morgen nach der gestrigen Shopping-Tour in Hannover verschnupft war, musste ich das abblasen und bin am Nachmittag im Mariental zur Hanskühnenburg. Hat sich echt gelohnt 
Leider war es zu spät, noch eine gemeinsame Tour zu organisieren 

Wer war denn der MTBler, der mir gegen 1515 begegnet ist?





Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (30. November 2008)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Filmchen...
http://vimeo.com/2386276

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (30. November 2008)

Ich wars nicht - ich bin wieder Straße gefahren 

Schöne Fotos hast du wieder gemacht


----------



## downhill 22 (30. November 2008)

ich bin auch hier
ähm was gibts denn für strecken? also richtig gute zum dh?
kenn mich noch sooo gut aus
gruß


----------



## hioschi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Wie ich sehe seit ihr alle noch unterwegs. Ich bin auch wieder auf dem weg der besserung, 
fahre zu hause auf der Ergorolle meine Kilometer und hoffe das ich im Frühjahr fit für euch bin 
und wir öffter als dieses Jahr zusammen fahren können.

Gruß Schmitti

P.s. falls ihr etwas benötigt, habe im moment 20% auf alles was am Lager ist


----------



## dwe60 (4. Dezember 2008)

downhill 22 schrieb:


> ich bin auch hier
> ähm was gibts denn für strecken? also richtig gute zum dh?
> kenn mich noch sooo gut aus
> gruß



nene - wir alten Säcke fahren eher Touren mit leichtem Trailanteil - für DH müsstest du dich an Bodo Bagger wenden 

@Schmitti: wie Besserung? - warst du schon wieder "beschädigt"? 

machst du dicht, oder ist das der normale Jahresausverkauf?

hast du noch nen Toupe-Sattel liegen?


----------



## hioschi (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dieter.

Die 20% beziehen sich auf Teile und Bekleidung.
Ist der ganz normale Jahresabverkauf.
Habe noch einen Toupe am Lager, wenn du ihn haben möchtest gib mir kurz bescheid.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## micha2 (4. Dezember 2008)

An alle Mitglieder des Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Winterpokal-Teams:

Ich habe gesehen dass es im Teamranking ein "Team ohne Fitness" gibt, und das hat bislang immer so ungefähr 10 Plätze vor uns gelegen. Im Moment liegen sie knapp hinter uns. Also strengt euch an damit es so bleibt 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe auch schon ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen, aber zur Zeit bin ich ziemlich eingebunden 
Vielleicht komme ich heute Abend zumindest aufs Ergometer...

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

falls ihr noch nicht wisst was ihr euch zu Weihnachten schenken lassen könnt, habe ich hier eine Buch-Empfehlung:

"Bekenntnisse eines Nachtsportlers" von Wigald Boning,
kostet 8.95 EUR

In dem Buch wird beschrieben wie (und wann) man verschiedene Ausdauersportarten betreiben kann, obwohl man eigentlich gar keine Zeit dafür hat.
Empfehlenswert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, irgendwie geht z. Zt. nicht viel - liegt vor allem an dem tollen Wetter 

die halbe Stunde die ich sonst schon für den Arbeitsweg habe muss ich nun Walken - ich hoffe mal drauf, dass am WE das Wetter zumindest ein büschen besser wird und ich mit Flo mal in den Wald komme - und wenn nicht gehts halt wieder auf die Straße 

@Schmitti:  in welcher Größe hast du ihn denn? - mal schauen, ob ich in nächster Zeit mal runterkomme

@micha: das Buch werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen ;D


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Dezember 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> An alle Mitglieder des Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Winterpokal-Teams:
> 
> Ich habe gesehen dass es im Teamranking ein "Team ohne Fitness" gibt, und das hat bislang immer so ungefähr 10 Plätze vor uns gelegen. Im Moment liegen sie knapp hinter uns. Also strengt euch an damit es so bleibt
> 
> ...




Bin ja auch  nicht mehr fit...

Grüße aus dem Südharz, eher östlich...


----------



## micha2 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bin ja auch  nicht mehr fit...



dann tu doch was dagegen. Gelegenheiten gibt es jetzt genug:
http://www.ergograph.com/marathon_award_0809/rennkalender.html

Ich versuche mich morgen früh an der "Schwäbischen Hügeltour". In der ergo_win Software stelle ich vorher die Wattbegrenzung auf 150W ein, damit ich gar nicht erst auf die Idee komme zu schnell zu fahren. Immer schön den Puls im aeroben Bereich halten. 
Für den Einstieg bieten sich die Kategorie-C-Strecken "Siebenknie" oder "MTB_Sülzhayn_4_Runden" an. Die Fahrzeit ist bei 150W knapp über 3 Stunden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bin heute mit Frederick 4 Stunden non-stop am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg Ski gefahren. 40 mal im Schlepplift hoch und wieder runter  Weil nicht viel los war, gab es keine Wartezeiten 
Obwohl es sau-anstrengend war, hat es aber leider nur 2 mickrige Winterpokal-Punkte eingebracht 

http://vimeo.com/2445718
http://vimeo.com/2445673

Wie man sieht, war das Wetter suboptimal: Erst Schnee und Nebel, später nur noch Nebel.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Dezember 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> dann tu doch was dagegen. Gelegenheiten gibt es jetzt genug:
> http://www.ergograph.com/marathon_award_0809/rennkalender.html
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tim!

Wohnen und Handwerker gleichzeitig ist natürlich nicht so dolle  - man merkt richtig wie du leidest  - Ich fahre z. Zeit auch nur Straße - ist auch nicht so das wahre - aber was soll man machen - Skilaufen kann ich garnicht 

@Holgi: Dein Sohnemann scheint ja ´n richtiger Crack zu sein - schaut richtig gut aus 

zu den Punkten: du hast ja eigentlich auch falsch eingetragen - man soll immer nur zusammenhängende Einheiten eintragen - wenn du 40 x den Berg hoch bist, dann hast du ja auch immer wieder ne neue Einheit begonnen 

@micha: 6 Stunden auf dem Ergometer  - ist ja der Hammer - wieviel virtuelle km und hm sind denn das dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

> zu den Punkten: du hast ja eigentlich auch falsch eingetragen - man soll immer nur zusammenhängende Einheiten eintragen - wenn du 40 x den Berg hoch bist, dann hast du ja auch immer wieder ne neue Einheit begonnen 

Ja, aber dann ist ja jede Einheit kürzer als 30 Minuten, und das gibt dann gar keine Punkte. Aber wenn Holgi eine Mittagspause dazwischen geschoben hätte, dann hätte er zwei Einheiten eintragen können.

> @micha: 6 Stunden auf dem Ergometer  - ist ja der Hammer - wieviel virtuelle km und hm sind denn das dann?

Das waren 138 km und 1910 Hm. Mehr hätte es auch nicht sein dürfen, ich war danach ganz schön fertig. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tim.

Das hört sich ja garnicht gut an mit den Handwerkern. Man kennt das ja,
sind in einer Woche fertig und dann findet man immer noch etwas.

Habe momentan keine 8fachen am Lager, aber wenn du eins haben möchtest,dann bestell ich dir natürlich eins.

>micha2 6 Stunden auf dem Ergometer, wie geht so etwas?

Ich fahre höchstens 1 1/2 Stunden und bin dann schon gelangweilt und kaputt.
Unglaubliche Leistung Micha


----------



## micha2 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

> micha2 6 Stunden auf dem Ergometer, wie geht so etwas?

> Ich fahre höchstens 1 1/2 Stunden und bin dann schon gelangweilt und kaputt.

Da gewöhnt man sich ganz schnell dran. Bei der ersten Kategorie-C Tour über 3 Stunden (ein paar Tage davor) habe ich zum Schluss nicht mehr gewusst wie ich auf dem Sattel sitzen soll. Bei der 6-Stunden Kategorie-B Tour hatte ich damit überraschenderweise gar keine Probleme mehr.
Langeweile kommt eigentlich gar nicht auf. Mein ergo_bike steht direkt vorm Fenster so dass ich rausschauen kann. Und normalerweise fährt man ja nicht allein sondern zusammen mit anderen, mit denen man sich während der Tour unterhalten kann. 
Und schliesslich geht es darum Punkte für den ergo_bike Marathon Award zu sammeln. Wer eine Tour nicht 100% bis zu Ende fährt, bekommt dafür keine Punkte. Also kann man eigentlich gar nicht vorher aufgeben, denn dann wäre ja die ganze Anstrengung umsonst gewesen.
Mit grossem Respekt betrachte ich noch die Kategorie-A Touren, davon muss ich auch noch 1 oder 2 Stück machen. A bedeutet mehr als 6.5 Stunden bei 200W Durchschnittsleistung. Das entspricht etwa 8-9 Stunden bei realistischen 130W. Ich trainiere erst noch ein paar B und C Strecken bevor ich mich da ran traue.
Es gibt da übrigens auch noch Kategorie-X Strecken... (>8.5 Stunden bei 200W) aber das ist nichts für mich. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (10. Dezember 2008)

Respekt Respekt Respekt 

Ich habe schon nach 30 Minuten auf dem Ergometer die Schn... voll 


wie schaut das eigentlich von technischen Seite aus - hat du das Ergometer mit dem Rechner gekoppelt? - geht das mit jedem Teil?


wie schaut das bei euch unten eigentlich mit fahrbaren Strecken aus - hier geht z. Zt. garnüscht  - vielleicht könnte man ja am WE mal wieder was gemeinsam machen - aktuell sagt mein Wetterradar für Samstag etwas brauchbares an


----------



## micha2 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

> wie schaut das eigentlich von technischen Seite aus - hat du das Ergometer mit dem Rechner gekoppelt? - geht das mit jedem Teil?

Das geht mit allen Ergometern von DAUM, ich habe z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.daum-electronic.de/de/modelle/pre-bk8i.html

Das ergo_bike wird über serielle Schnittstelle, Bluetooth oder Netzwerk an den Rechner gekoppelt, und der Rechner hängt am Internet. 
Auf der DAUM Webseite sucht man sich irgendeine Tour aus und meldet sich an: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/ 
Da kannst du auch einfach mal auf "zuschauen und beobachten" klicken.
Kurz vor dem Start checkt man sich ein, und dann fahren alle gemeinsam los. Auf dem PC Monitor kann man das Höhenprofil sehen, wo auch die Positionen aller Fahrer eingeblendet werden. Ausserdem sieht man alle Fahrer über Webcam (sofern vorhanden) und die Leistungsdaten.


> wie schaut das bei euch unten eigentlich mit fahrbaren Strecken aus - 

müsste eigentlich gehen, wenn man nicht zu weit hoch fährt.


> - vielleicht könnte man ja am WE mal wieder was gemeinsam machen - 

Leider habe ich an diesem Wochenende mal wieder keine Zeit, und Sonntag abend ist schon der nächste Marathon geplant.

Wie sieht's denn bei euch am Vormittag des 24.12. aus, wer kommt mit nach Schierke?

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen dass es ein spezielles Diskussionsforum für ergo_bikes gibt:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## dwe60 (11. Dezember 2008)

Interessante Geräte - aber sicherlich nicht allzu billig 

aber da ich sehr ungern Indoor fahre, ist das wohl nichts für mich 


24.12. kann ich noch nicht sagen - aber ich denke wohl eher nicht

Ich werde mir zum WE wohl mal meine Karte der Volksbank-Arena genauer anschauen und mir ne Strecke irgendwo unten suchen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin Dieter,

frag mal Bernhard, der hat wohlnoch nen Daum zuverkaufen. ist mehr als ein Ergometer, so ein Daum...


----------



## dwe60 (12. Dezember 2008)

Was kann es denn mehr wie im trockenen fahren?  

bist du denn inzwischen mal zum fahren gekommen? - oder hast du immer noch Handwerkerstress?


Das mit ner Strecke in flacheren Harzregionen habe ich auch wieder verworfen - die Strecken der Volksbankarena führen alle weiter hoch in den Harz - selbst wenn man in Osterode - Seesen oder Goslar startet  

Werde wohl morgen mit Flo ne Runde drehen 

Holgi: wie schaut es denn bei dir am Sonntag aus?


----------



## harzholgi (12. Dezember 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi: wie schaut es denn bei dir am Sonntag aus?





Ich kann leider nicht: Erst Dienst, dann Weihnachtsfeier

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Dezember 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spaß - auf jeden Fall bei der 2. Aktivität 


Ich habs heute mit Flo im Wald versucht - aber habe dann aufgegeben - entweder bin ich einfach zu blöd oder zuviel Luftdruck 

Ich werde morgen mal die Spikes draufmachen und nochmal ne Runde testen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (14. Dezember 2008)

So, mit Spikes schaut das schon ganz anders aus -  auf fester Schneeunterlage und Eis gehts ganz klasse 

aber sobald der Schnee tiefer wie 3 - 4 cm ist, fängt man an rumzueiern - genau wie Spurrillen - liegt sicherlich daran, das die Reifen nur auf der Lauffläche Spikes haben:

http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?d__Nokian_Hakkapeliitta_W106359.htm

von der Beschreibung her sind sie anscheinend auch nicht fürs Gelände gemacht - aber ich habe sie gebraucht bekommen - ich denke aktuell reichen sie erstmal - für den nächsten Winter werde ich mal über was gröberes nachdenken 

aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht - Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt:


----------



## migster (15. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ja Super aus Dieter ... bin neidisch 
Diese Spikes sollen sehr gut sein ...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1278/spike-claw-21-240-spikes.html
Viel Spaß noch und bis zum nächsten Jahr 
LG
Mike 
Sandhase lebst Du noch ??


----------



## dwe60 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mike!

Schön mal wieder was  zu hören - ja, war gestern wirklich ein Super  Wetter - leider haben wir davon viel zu selten was 

Neue Spikes habe ich mir schon mal angeschaut - wird wohl aber dieses Jahr nichts mehr werden - und wenn dann vielleicht eher die Ice Spiker Pro - mal schauen


----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2008)

@Holgi: schönes Video - wieviel Punkte hast du denn darür im Winterpokal bekommen` 

fährst du eigentlich auch noch draußen??


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: schönes Video - wieviel Punkte hast du denn darür im Winterpokal bekommen`
> 
> fährst du eigentlich auch noch draußen??



@Dieter: Ich weise hiermit ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass das Video nicht von mir ist und ich darin auch nicht mitwirke! Ich finde nur, dass der Spaßfaktor der gezeigten Sportart fast ans Mountainbiken heranreicht  In Deutschland wäre das bestimmt verboten!

Letzte Woche bin ich nur auf dem Ergometer gefahren. Ich habe auch beruflich wenig Zeit 

Wenn es irgendwie geht, erscheine ich Heiligabend auf dem Brocken 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (20. Dezember 2008)

harzholgi schrieb:


> @Dieter: Ich weise hiermit ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass das Video nicht von mir ist und ich darin auch nicht mitwirke!



Schade eigentlich - ich dachte dich erkannt zu haben 




> Ich finde nur, dass der Spaßfaktor der gezeigten Sportart fast ans Mountainbiken heranreicht



aber auch nur fast - die machen sich ja nicht mal dreckig 



> Letzte Woche bin ich nur auf dem Ergometer gefahren. Ich habe auch beruflich wenig Zeit



Schade eigentlich, wäre gern mal wieder runtergekommen 



> Wenn es irgendwie geht, erscheine ich Heiligabend auf dem Brocken
> 
> Holgi



das habe ich für nächstes Jahr auf dem Plan 

habe mich heute ne Stunde durch Schneematsch gekämpft - hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht - war nur ein rumgeeiere - ich hoffe mal drauf das es noch weiter taut und man dann wieder normal fahren kann


----------



## dwe60 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

ich muss leider ein paar Tage aussetzen - habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen 

ich hoffe mal es wird nicht allzu heftig und ich kann in ein paar Tagen wieder etwas tuen 

WÜnsche euch morgen viel Spaß auf dem Weg zum Gipfel


----------



## dwe60 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich wenigstens zu ner Wohnzimmertour hinreißen lassen - nicht das ich aus dem Rhythmus komme 


Wer wenn denn beim  Christmasride alles mit - Micha? - Holgi? - Tim???


----------



## micha2 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

> Wer wenn denn beim  Christmasride alles mit - Micha? - Holgi? - Tim???

Da war nur ich mit, zusammen mit ca. 25 anderen Fahrern. Unten war die Strasse frei, weiter oben war Schneematsch und stellenweise Eis. Auf dem Brocken war Nebel und leichter Nieselregen. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Happy_User (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die nächsten Tage frei. Daher mal die Frage, wie den so die Schneelage aktuell im Harz ist. Kann gebiked werden oder eher Ski Wetter. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> Daher mal die Frage, wie den so die Schneelage aktuell im Harz ist. Kann gebiked werden oder eher Ski Wetter.



Ich komme gerade vom Grossen Knollen (685m). Ab etwa 600m liegen vereinzelt noch Schneereste oder Eis auf den Wegen. Also kein Problem, solange du nicht noch wesentlich höher hinauf willst.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (25. Dezember 2008)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Daher mal die Frage, wie den so die Schneelage aktuell im Harz ist. Kann gebiked werden oder eher Ski Wetter.



http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2008/12/herzberg-hkb-herzberg-superwetter.html

Hallo,
wie es anderswo im Harz aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber die Auffahrt zur Hanskühnenburg über Mariental ist frei. In Richtung Stieglitzeck ist allerdings kein Durchkommen.

Holgi

PS: Ich wünsche alle Mountainbiker auf der ganzen Welt ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in 2009!


----------



## Happy_User (25. Dezember 2008)

Danke. Sollte ich schaffen drunter zu bleiben. Werde mir ein paar Routen von Thale oder Ilsenburg suchen.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## dwe60 (25. Dezember 2008)

@Bernhard: Dir das gleiche 

@Micha: bei dem Sch...wetter sind 25 Mitfahrer ne gute Runde - schön das es trotzdem Spass gemacht hat - nächstes Jahr ist eingeplant 

@Holgi: wünsche ich dir und deiner Family auch - schön das du endlich mal  wieder rauf durftest/konntest 


bin heute nur ne runde gewalkt - mehr ging noch nicht mit der Erkältung - mal schauen was morgen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

am 3. Januar findet der Herzberger Juessee-Lauf statt. Wer macht mit? Gelaufen werden 4 Runden, das entspricht ca. 5200m. Ich habe gerade mal wieder 4 Runden trainiert, aber um diese Zeit war das eher ein Hindernis-Lauf. Normalerweise laufe ich da spät abends, weil dann keine 2- und 4-beinigen Hindernisse mehr da sind.
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/inde...auf-ausschreibung&catid=3:aktuelles&Itemid=93

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (26. Dezember 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> am 3. Januar findet der Herzberger Juessee-Lauf statt.



Hallo,
[email protected] Laufen ist für mich wegen meiner Hüfte nicht gut. Da habe ich immer 3 Tage lang Schmerzen hinterher.

Ich bin heute mal wieder zum Knollen hoch  Es war ja wieder mal Super-Wetter!

Auf dem Rückweg kam ich an diesem Weihnachtsbaum vorbei:




Das hat mich so abgelenkt, dass es mich mal wieder gelegt hat:




Allerdings war die Stelle auch ziemlich vereist.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (26. Dezember 2008)

Da schieb ich ja sonst schon ohne Eis runter  - und mit Eis und auch noch Weihnachtsbaum ist das ne heftige Ecke 

Bin heute ne ganz lockere Verdauungsrunde gefahren - Erkältung ist so langsam wieder am abklingen - schön, das das Wetter die nächsten Tage noch so schon  bleiben soll 


@Micha: sorry - aber Laufen ist auch nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Emil_Strauss (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin Holgi,

geile Buxen...lol

Wünsche Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch, auch wenn Holgi den ja schon hinter sich hat.
Falls ihr mal nen Snowride plant, bitte mal kurz Bescheid geben. Habe jetzt Icespiker Pro nur kein Eis...
Falls jemand von Euch noch Spikeys sucht. melden. Habe da noch welche, sehen denen von Dieter ähnlich, also nur auf der Mittellauffläche spikes.


----------



## harzholgi (27. Dezember 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> .....geile Buxen...



= Schiesser, Gr. 5
Aber Äusserlichkeiten sind nicht so wichtig. Auf den Inhalt kommt es an .

Holgi

PS: Inzwischen ist auch die Farbe umgeschlagen in ein dezentes Lila. Wobei ich damit jetzt nicht die Hose und deren Inhalt meine


----------



## dwe60 (29. Dezember 2008)

Meine Erkältung lässt mich noch nicht wirklich los 

momentan beschränke ich mich auf meine kleine Feierabendrunde von ca. 20 km - mehr  wie 60 bis 90 Min. halte ich kältemäßig sowieso z. Zt. nicht aus - da frieren mir entweder Hände oder Füße ein 

Wünsche euch auch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

@Tim: wie weit hast du es denn bis  es bei dir ein wenig bergauf geht?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (29. Dezember 2008)

da bin ich auch mal wieder!
bin gestern auch 2,5 stunden gefahren, das wetter war echt genial, allerdings auch ziemlich kühl (schwankte so zwischen -3 und -5 C)
aber trotzdem herrlich!
nun wünsche ich euch allen auch einen guten rutsch ins neue und hoffentlich erfolgreich bike-jahr 2009


----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2008)

Den Herrn aus Zellerfeld gibts auch noch - schön schön 


Habe heute meine letzte Runde in 2008 gedreht - morgen soll das Wetter ja noch so bleiben und dann ab Freitag wieder schlechter werden und schneien - so werde ich morgen wohl noch ne Sylvesterverdauungs und -verdunstungsrunde einschieben 


Bleibt sauber heute - wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr


----------



## dwe60 (2. Januar 2009)

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch 

Ich hoffe ihr seit mehr oder weniger gut reingerutsch 


so langsam aber sicher rutschen wir immer weiter Richtung Seite 2


----------



## micha2 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> so langsam aber sicher rutschen wir immer weiter Richtung Seite 2 

Du hast Recht, da müssen wir mal was dagegen tun. Nachdem der Herzberger Juessee-Lauf jetzt erledigt ist werde ich auch wieder mehr Ergometer fahren.
Irgendwie ungerecht -- für 24 Minuten Laufen am Pulslimit gibt's nur einen Punkt im Winterpokal, obwohl ich mich jetzt genauso fühle wie nach 3 Stunden Ergometer-Marathon.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. Januar 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> für 24 Minuten Laufen am Pulslimit gibt's nur einen Punkt im Winterpokal, obwohl ich mich jetzt genauso fühle wie nach 3 Stunden Ergometer-Marathon



Hallo Micha,
welchen Platz hast Du denn errungen?
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> welchen Platz hast Du denn errungen?
> Holgi



Irgendwo mittendrin, ich war nicht der schnellste aber auch nicht der langsamste. Nach eigener Zeitmessung ungefähr 24 Minuten für 4 Runden. Der PC für die Auswertung war ausgefallen und es gab bei der Siegerehrung noch keine Urkunden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (4. Januar 2009)

So lang du mit dir zufrieden warst, ist der Platz zweitrangig 

Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch unten Wettertechnisch aus?

hier schneit es seit letzter Nacht unaufhörlich - ca. 30 cm inzwischen 

Also hab ich die Spikes wieder draufgezogen - und auch meine Bärentatzen drangeschraubt - so kann ich mit Winterstiefeln fahren 

in den Wald ging es garnicht - bin halt wieder meine Straßenrunde gefahren - besser wie garnüscht


----------



## micha2 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

> So lang du mit dir zufrieden warst, ist der Platz zweitrangig 

Ich bin ganz zufrieden, 7. Platz von 14 Läufern in der Altersgruppe M45, Zeit 23:58.
Mein Sohn Joshua ist auch glücklich über die Medaille die er bekommen hat, Zeit 7:09 für eine Runde.
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73&Itemid=182

> Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch unten Wettertechnisch aus?
> hier schneit es seit letzter Nacht unaufhörlich - ca. 30 cm inzwischen 

Sieht hier ähnlich aus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Wünschen allen noch frohes neues Jahr 2009. 
>micha2 7. Platz ist doch echt gut, wenn man bedenkt dass andere vielleicht nur laufen und nicht fast nur auf dem Rad sitzen.

Bin erst 300 Km auf dem RR gefahren und hoffe dieses Jahr etwas mehr mit euch fahren zu können.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (10. Januar 2009)

Hier geht z. Zt. richtig gut zu fahren - viele Forststraßen sind geräumt und mit ner festen Schneedecke ausgestattet - mit Spikes lässt sich da wunderbar fahren 

Werde morgen wieder das fantastische Wetter ausnutzen und ne Runde drehen 

@Schmitti: hast du eigentlich noch ein 2008er Stumpi rumstehen?


----------



## harzholgi (10. Januar 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> mit ner festen Schneedecke ausgestattet - mit Spikes lässt sich da wunderbar fahren...



Hallo, da läßt es sich auch ohne Spikes ganz gut fahren 
http://vimeo.com/2781724
oder 
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2009/01/radweg-nach-lonau-frei.html

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Holgi!

Schön mal wieder was zu hören und zu sehen 

Hast eigentlich recht - aber ich fühle mich mit Spikes sicherer - zumal auf manchen Ecken meiner aktuellen Strecke das blanke Eis rumliegt 

habe auch ein paar Fotos gemacht:


----------



## harzholgi (11. Januar 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> aber ich fühle mich mit Spikes sicherer - zumal auf manchen Ecken meiner aktuellen Strecke das blanke Eis rumliegt



Hallo Dieter,
auf dem Weg zur HKB über Mariental gab es auch eine Stelle an der Wasser über die Straße gelaufen und über die volle Breite gefroren ist. Da kam man auch zu Fuß nicht rüber weil es sehr steil ist und so mußte ich durch den Graben stiefeln  
Ich bezweifele aber, dass ich mit Spikes rübergefahren wäre 
Ist denn eigentlich sichergestellt, dass immer ein Spike auf der Straße ist? Bei den Reifen, die ich mal gesehen habe, waren die Spikes relativ sparsam angebracht.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Holgi,

> Ist denn eigentlich sichergestellt, dass immer ein Spike auf der Straße ist? Bei den Reifen, die ich mal gesehen habe, waren die Spikes relativ sparsam angebracht.

Bei den Reifen die ich drauf habe sind genug Spikes drin. Da sind immer mehrere gleichzeitig im Eingriff. Damit kann man völlig problemlos über Eis fahren, sogar an leichten Steigungen. 
Die vereiste Stelle kurz vorm Knollen (da wo der Weihnachtsbaum steht) war dann aber doch zu steil, da hat das Hinterrad durchgedreht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Holger,

In der Bike wurden in 02/08 Spikes getestet. Hier die Links.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=525
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?s=spikes&cat=

Ich habe einmal einen älteren Bericht gelesen und da war Nokian der Sieger. Mit Mut zur Lücke habe ich jetzt Schwalbe mit 240 Spikes bestellt. In dem alten Bericht war ein Kritikpunkt bei Conti, dass die Spikes zuweit aussen sitzen und somit nur bei Kurven Kontakt bekommen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. Januar 2009)

moin dieter!
bin gestern auch gefahren.. die wege sind ja in der tat sehr ordentlich und das wetter war auch top.. ein sehr schöner rad-nachmittag


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

auch von mir ein gutes Neues Jahr.

Sind die Wege zum gr Knollen geräumt?

Bei meiner hausrunde ist nur der Hauptweg befahrbar.

Gruß

Tobias

PS: an meinem Winterbike , habe den alten Explorer , der fährt sich auch ganz gut.


----------



## dwe60 (12. Januar 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> auf dem Weg zur HKB über Mariental gab es auch eine Stelle an der Wasser über die Straße gelaufen und über die volle Breite gefroren ist. Da kam man auch zu Fuß nicht rüber weil es sehr steil ist und so mußte ich durch den Graben stiefeln
> Ich bezweifele aber, dass ich mit Spikes rübergefahren wäre
> Ist denn eigentlich sichergestellt, dass immer ein Spike auf der Straße ist? Bei den Reifen, die ich mal gesehen habe, waren die Spikes relativ sparsam angebracht.
> ...



Ich denke mal es kommt darauf an welchen man hat - es gibt inzwischen ja so einige Modelle - guggst du:

http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?reifen_winterreifen.htm

Ich selbst habe den hier:  

http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?d__Nokian_Hakkapeliitta_W106359.htm

aber auch nur weil ich ihn günstig gebraucht bekommen habe - es sind nicht allzu viele Spikes drauf - der Reifen ist halt eigentlich für die Stadt gemacht worden - aber  auf den aktuellen geräumten Forststraßen reicht er aus - auch auf blankem Eis hat er Grip - man darf nur nicht in all zu große Schräglage geraten - an seine Grenzen kommt er wenn der Schnee höher wie ca. 2 cm liegt - das Profil ist ruckzuck zugesetzt und man schmiert ab - außerdem ist er ziemlich schmal - nur 1,9 breit

da ich aber auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch Asphalt fahren muss kommt es mir entgegen - er hat auf Straße nicht den großen Rollwiderstand wie heftigere Pneus 

für nächsten Winter werde ich mir (zumindest für vorn) was anderes zulegen - vor allem einen der auf Schnee mehr Grip hat

@Flo: na dann hätte man sich ja treffen müssen  - wollte eigentlich über Kaisereiche Richtung Grund fahren - aber da werden anscheinend die Forststraßen  nicht geräumt  - so bin ich meine Haus- und Hofstrecke über Braunseck gefahren

@Happy User: interessanter Test - aber für uns eigentlich nicht relevant - wer fährt denn ausschließlich auf blankem Eis

@Micha: da habe ich mich ja nicht lang am Platz an der Sonne freuen können


----------



## harzholgi (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Spike-Infos  
Vom medizinischen Standpunkt aus sollte ich eigentlich schnellstmöglich welche aufziehen, bevor etwas passiert.
Zur Zeit staune ich immer noch über die Traktion meiner Fat-Alberts. Die Auffahrt zur Hanskühnenburg ist bei der festgefahrenen Schneedecke kein Problem. Auch die Abfahrt bereitet keine Probleme. 
Allerdings hatte ich die Federgabel viel zu hart eingestellt. Durch die Kälte war das Öl so zähflüssig, dass sich fast nichts mehr bewegt hat. Nachdem ich dann auch den Reifendruck von 3 auf 1,5 reduziert habe lief es bergab richtig zügig. 
Letztes Jahr ist es auch erst später richtig gefährlich geworden, als der angetaute Schnee wieder gefroren ist.

Durch den hohen Widerstand im Schnee haben sich meine Fahrzeiten zur HKB ganz schön verlängert obwohl ich schon statt 150 Puls meistens 165 im Schnitt brauche.

 Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (15. Januar 2009)

Bevor wir hier auf Seite 2 verschwinden schreib ich mal wieder was 

Büdde Büdde Holgi - kann die Spikes nur empfehlen - aber jetzt wo es wieder wärmer wird sind sie wohl nicht mehr ganz zweckmäßig - wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde am WE dann wohl die Alberts draufpacken


----------



## dwe60 (18. Januar 2009)

HAllo Ihr!

Seid ihr noch da????? 

Ich muss mich z. Zt. leider auch ein wenig rar machen, da ich momentan zu Hause keinen INet-Zugang habe - mache gerade einen Anbieterwechsel und muss warte bis der Port  freigegeben wird 

Frohes Biken


----------



## micha2 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi,

> Seid ihr noch da????? 

Na klar sind wir noch da. Ich sehe gerade dass ich nur noch 2 Punkte Vorsprung habe. Ich muss mehr trainieren 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (18. Januar 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Seid ihr noch da?????



Hallo,
bin auch noch da. Allerdings hat Frederick neue Ski bekommen und die müssen natürlich auch bewegt werden. Gestern waren wir in St. Andreasberg am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg. Die Piste war noch ganz gut. Gegen Mittag hat es mich auf einer Buckelpiste ausgehoben und ich bin voll in eine Tanne gerauscht, die plötzlich am Pistenrand gewachsen ist  Nach 3 Stunden non-stop und ca. 30 Abfahrten hatte ich keine Kraft mehr in den Beinen und konnte wohl die Schläge von den Buckeln nicht mehr abfedern.

Habe gerade 2 Stunden auf dem Ergometer hinter mir. Dabei muß ich immer an die schönen Touren denken, die wir gefahren sind. 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (23. Januar 2009)

Haaaaalllooooo!!!!  


Bin auch mal wieder da - habe leider immer noch kein INet zu Hause 

@Micha: scheint ja nicht geklappt zu haben mit deinem verstärkten Training - oder wiegst du mich nur in Sicherheit? - habe mal meine Wochendaten nachgetragen damit du einen größeren Anreiz hast 

@Holgi: ich hoffe du hast dich wieder erholt 

jepp, an die Touren denke ich auch - aaaber, ich denke vor allem an die Touren die wir noch fahren werden


----------



## micha2 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> @Micha: scheint ja nicht geklappt zu haben mit deinem verstärkten Training - oder wiegst du mich nur in Sicherheit? - habe mal meine Wochendaten nachgetragen damit du einen größeren Anreiz hast 

Bin leider im Moment ziemlich im Stress... viel zu viel Arbeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Februar 2009)

Moinsen alle zusammen,
komme leider auch nicht mehr zm Biken. Und dann erwischte mich auch noch der Noro Virus! Fühle mich wie noch nie trainniert. Muss jetzt allerdings wieder anfangen. Bin jetzt zur Tour d`Energie angemeldet. Wenn also jemand mitfahren will, melden.
Zu Run and Bike soll man sich auch schon anmelden können, allerdings finde ich keinen Link auf der Seite, soll aber seit 15.1 möglich sein. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt wieder mit?

Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tim!

Schön, dass du mal wieder da bist 

Zum biken komme ich auch nicht so wirklich - bie uns gab es schon weider 10 cm Neuschnee - bin z. Zt. im Fitnessraum als draußen 

Rund and bike gibts hier:

http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=run-and-bike-2008

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich wieder dabei 

bin leider immer noch INet-los und nicht so oft hier


----------



## Rinnetaler (1. Februar 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen alle zusammen,
> komme leider auch nicht mehr zm Biken. Und dann erwischte mich auch noch der Noro Virus! Fühle mich wie noch nie trainniert. Muss jetzt allerdings wieder anfangen. Bin jetzt zur Tour d`Energie angemeldet. Wenn also jemand mitfahren will, melden.
> Zu Run and Bike soll man sich auch schon anmelden können, allerdings finde ich keinen Link auf der Seite, soll aber seit 15.1 möglich sein. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt wieder mit?
> 
> Grüße Tim



Werde mich demnächst auch für die Tour de Energie anmelden.  Fährst du die große oder kleine Runde. 

Habe heute draußen trainiert und mich hat's gleich mal hingehauen. Wurde mit 6 Stichen genäht - also nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Februar 2009)

Bin erstmal für die kurze eingetragen. Da weiss ich, dass sie auch ohne Trainning mit Spass machbar ist. Da die Orga aber sehr kulant ist, sollte ein Wechsel auf die lange aber auch kurzfristig möglich sein.

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (1. Februar 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bin erstmal für die kurze eingetragen. Da weiss ich, dass sie auch ohne Trainning mit Spass machbar ist. Da die Orga aber sehr kulant ist, sollte ein Wechsel auf die lange aber auch kurzfristig möglich sein.
> 
> Gute Besserung!!



Du wollest doch die Strecke abfahren. Sag Bescheid, wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich mit.


----------



## harzholgi (1. Februar 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Wurde mit 6 Stichen genäht



Hallo Rinne,
klingt ja heftig  Eis, fehlende Spikes? Was ist passiert?

Ich war mit Frederick wieder am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg zum Ballett-Training. Er macht das schon ganz gut: http://vimeo.com/3038994. Wir waren 4 Stunden bei -6 Grad auf der Piste. Teilweise in den Wolken. Nach 40 Abfahrten tun mir die Beine jetzt mehr weh als nach 50 km mit euch auf dem MTB.

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (1. Februar 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Rinne,
> klingt ja heftig  Eis, fehlende Spikes? Was ist passiert?
> 
> Ich war mit Frederick wieder am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg zum Ballett-Training. Er macht das schon ganz gut: http://vimeo.com/3038994. Wir waren 4 Stunden bei -6 Grad auf der Piste. Teilweise in den Wolken. Nach 40 Abfahrten tun mir die Beine jetzt mehr weh als nach 50 km mit euch auf dem MTB.
> ...



Ich war gestern in St. Andreasberg zum Winterfest. 

Mein Sturz, wie du vermutest hast - Eis und darüber Schnee, ich konnte es halt nicht sehen.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (3. Februar 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen alle zusammen,
> komme leider auch nicht mehr zm Biken. Und dann erwischte mich auch noch der Noro Virus! Fühle mich wie noch nie trainniert. Muss jetzt allerdings wieder anfangen. Bin jetzt zur Tour d`Energie angemeldet. Wenn also jemand mitfahren will, melden.
> Zu Run and Bike soll man sich auch schon anmelden können, allerdings finde ich keinen Link auf der Seite, soll aber seit 15.1 möglich sein. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt wieder mit?
> 
> Grüße Tim



Bin auch schon 3 wochen nicht mehr draußen auf dem rad gewsesen! erkältung, termine, knieprobleme...
jetzt gehts aber langsam wieder los! die tour d'energi klingt gut. werd ma drüber schlafen


----------



## dwe60 (8. Februar 2009)

Tach ihr hübschen 

Leider muss ich mich immer noch rar machen - warte  nun schon seit über 3 Wochen das der Anbieterwechsel funktioniert 

kann nur jedem raten die Finger von 2minus2 zu lassen 

@Flori: alles nur Ausreden 

@Tim: kann man bei der Tour d`Energie auch mit MTB fahren? - oder ist das ne reine RR-Veranstaltung?

@Holgi: schöne Skivideos machst du da  - dein Filius entwickelt sich so richtig zum Crack - schaut klasse aus was er da macht 

@Micha: hast du dich mit deinem "Hometrainer" im Wohnzimmer verfahren? 

Ich mache zwar fast jeden Tag Sport - aber so richtig Spaß macht das Biken momentan nicht - war heute 1:45 auf der Straße unterwegs - besser wie nüscht - man was sehne ich den Frühling herbei


----------



## micha2 (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Dieter,

> @Micha: hast du dich mit deinem "Hometrainer" im Wohnzimmer verfahren? 

Momentan macht mir das Laufen mehr Spass als das Ergometer. Bin heute zum ersten Mal über 100 Minuten gelaufen. Im Wald sind aber viele Wege total vereist. Meine Lieblings-Strecke um den Juessee ist auch noch nicht ganz aufgetaut. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

@Dieter: Du kanst da auch mit nem Mounty starten. Es gibt keine Vorschrift für ein Rennrad. Ich bezweifle aber den Spass mit dem Mounty zu haben.Auf der Strecke wirst du keine Chance haben und auch in den Anstiegen sind die Rennräder schneller, weil leichter und eh auf Asphalt.
Esfahren einige mit Tourenrädern, die sind auch gut dabei.


Grüße Tim


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Februar 2009)

Moinsen Jungs,

um es mal früher anzugehen:

Harzer Hexenstieg Frühjahr 2009!?

Wer hat Interesse und welcher Termin?

Bitte mal kurz um Rückmeldungen. Denke, diesmal Osterode - Thale.
Übernachtung in der Schierker Baude.


Grüße Tim


----------



## harzholgi (9. Februar 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> kann nur jedem raten die Finger von 2minus2 zu lassen



Mann, der ist gut 
mehr als achtundzwanzig Stunden habe ich gebraucht, bis ich den verstanden habe

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (10. Februar 2009)

@Tim: ein Tourenrad hab nicht - wenn ich irgendwo halbwegs gescheite Reifen für die Straße bekommen würde, könnte ich mit meinem MTB fahren

zum Hexenstieg-Projekt: Interesse hätte ich schon - wie wäre es irgenwie um Pfingsten rum?

@Holgi: Schön das ich dich noch zum nachdenken bringen kann


----------



## Happy_User (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tim,

wie löst Du das Problem mit dem Transfer von Thale nach Osterode?
4 Stunden mit der Bahn ist schon heftig. 

Grüße

Holger



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs,
> 
> um es mal früher anzugehen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Februar 2009)

Beim letzten Malhatten wir einfach ein weiteres Fahrzeug am Zielort plaziert.
Btw wohne ich jetzt ja auch in NDH, wäre also durchaus bereit, einen Transferdienst einzurichten, wenn es nicht zu viele Fahrer sind...


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. Februar 2009)

Hexenstieg klingt gut!
ich hatteim letzten jahr mein auto in thale stehen, (bin am vortag mit rennrad im kofferraum hin) zurück mit selbigem und am nächsten tag mitm mtb nach thale..
coole aktion und schöner weg.
aber sind ja einige rennen in nächster zeit,  die gehen vor


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Februar 2009)

@holgi, kanns sein, dass du gestern abend mit deinem lütten in andreasberg skifahren warst. hab dich glaub ich zwei drei mal vor mir gesehen...


----------



## harzholgi (19. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> @holgi, kanns sein, dass du gestern abend mit deinem lütten in andreasberg skifahren warst. hab dich glaub ich zwei drei mal vor mir gesehen...



Stimmt :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3273297"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3273726"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

und wie immer natürlich hier:
http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_18.html

Waren ideale Pistenbedingungen, nur etwas kalt.
Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dich nicht erkannt habe....

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (20. Februar 2009)

So meine Damen und Herren!

Da simmer wieder - knappe 5 Wochen hat das nun gedauert

Habe nun erstmal die ganzen Aktivitäten nachgetragen - aber für die ersten 100 hats doch nicht ganz gereicht  - schade eigentlich - aber ohne richtige Biketouren  gehts Punktemäßig nicht so richtig aufwärts 

Die aktuelle Wetterlage läßt leider nicht viel zu - immer wieder Neuschnee - da kann ich zur Arbeit noch nicht einmal fahren - Ich werde am Sonntag mal schauen ob ich zumindest ne Straßenrunde hinbekomme 

@Holgi: Schöne Nachtaufnahmen  - hast du ne neue Camera? - oder sind die noch mit der Medion?

@Flo: es gibt soviel Rennen - da kannst du doch sicherlich den Hexenstieg irgendwo dazwischenschieben 

*edith: was ne schöne Alternative ist: Schneeschuhwandern - guggt ihr:   http://www.harzagentur.de/programme/wandernwalking/056winterwandernaufgroemfu/index.php 

macht richtig Laune und man kommt auch in Gegenden die man sonst wegen der Schneelage übernicht erreichen würde


----------



## harzholgi (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Dieter,
schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören
Ich hoffe mit 4mal4 klappts jetzt 



> hast du ne neue Camera? - oder sind die noch mit der Medion?


Ist immer noch die alte  die schon etliche Stürze überlebt hat.

Dieses Jahr wird es wohl leider lange dauern, bis die Trails wieder schneefrei sind

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (24. Februar 2009)

Heute hat es mich nicht auf dem Sofa gehalten




So richtig flüssig lief es zwar noch nicht, aber ich wollte schon mal die Vorfreude auf die neue Saison wecken. 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Holgi!

Wirklich schönes Foto - das macht Laune auf mehr 

Ich war schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr im Wald - immer nur Straße oder Indoor 

Die letzten beiden Wochen hat es fast jede Nacht geschneit und ich konnte noch nicht mal zur Arbeit fahren - wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt


----------



## dwe60 (1. März 2009)

Na, so langsam gehts Wettermäßig ja ein wenig in Richtung Frühling - bin heute mal wieder ne größere Straßenrunde gefahren - teilweise sogar mit Sonne 

Im Wald noch garnichts - da wo mal geräumt wurde kann man Schlittschuhlaufen - und da wo nicht, kann man Bergsteigen


----------



## harzholgi (1. März 2009)

Hallo Dieter, Hallo alle,
ich habe gestern und heute auch mal wieder in der freien Natur trainiert. War aber eher ein Survival-Training. 




Zwei Hirsche sind mir über den Weg gelaufen: Hier einer der beiden.




Günter könnte die Hanskühnenburg auch schon mal ausgraben  Aus der Gaststube sieht man nichts mehr.





Heute bin ich den Elseblick runter. Es liegen da noch viele mossige Äste auf dem Weg. Ein paar habe ich schon weggeräumt

Holgi


----------



## Rinnetaler (1. März 2009)

Hallo Holli,

ich habe heute auch einige Rehe und nen Fuchs gesehen. So nen richtiger Hirsch ist mir aber nicht übern Weg gelaufen. 

Die Waldwege werden besser - bald kann ich die Rolle im Keller abbauen.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (2. März 2009)

Bin gestern auch 3 stunden  unterwegs gewesen. erstmal aus dem oberharz raus gings auch im wald supi. bin dann um goslar herum durch die wälder... dann kurz vor auerhahn wieder auf der straße bis zellerfeld..
wetter war echt spitzenmäßig.
heute regenets ja leider schon wieder


----------



## gd_merlin (3. März 2009)

@Emil_Strauss

Hexenstieg= hört sich gut an ! Wenn ein Termin feststeht, bitte hier posten, ich schaue ab/zu mal rein.

Marc (Dambi hier im Forum) sowie Katkla sind auch bestimmt mit dabei.

Frage:
- was kostet die Übernachtung in Schierke pro Nase ?
- was findet man dort vor ? Abendessen / Frühstück / Duschen
- kümmert sich jemand pauschal um die Reservierung oder jeder einzeln
- sind die Bikes "sicher verstaubar"

Wir (die Sachsaer) hatten auch schon mal die Überlegung, von Thale nach Oha zu fahren, weil die Anbindung nach Thale mehr als schlecht ist. Aus Osterode kann man sich locker abholen lassen, aus Thale nicht. Evtl. wollten wir die Tour in einem durch fahren= ist das machbar? 

Wir (Marc und ich) sind schon fleißig am trainieren, haben uns Ende letzten Jahres je eine Lupin mit 700 Lux gegönnt und fahren, so oft es geht. Waren Sonntag auch wieder ca. 30 KM unterwegs, was bei dem Rollwiderstand sich ehe wie 50 KM anfühlte. Marc hatte erhebliche Probleme vorwärts zu kommen, durch mein hohes "Kampfgewicht" [Winterspeck] und die Spikes ging es bei mir.

Grüße ;-)


----------



## harzholgi (3. März 2009)

Hallo, 
die Marientalstrasse zur HKB ist jetzt bis auf einen kleinen Bereich am Jagdhaus ganz gut befahrbar. 
Die Ackerstraße in Richtung Stieglitzecke hat noch mindestens 30 cm Schnee. Das wird noch eine ganze Weile Dauern, bis wir da wieder durchkommen 










Hier oben war es heute noch ganz schön frostig.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. März 2009)

Moinsen,

@gdmerlin:

Übernachtung in Schierke liegt bei so 25,- inkl. Frühstück. Die Bikes konnten wir leztes Mal in einem abgeschlossenen Raum unterbringen.
An einem Tag ist es mit Sicherheit machbar. Waren so um die 129 km, das geht.
Terminlich ist es bei mir jetzt eher schlecht. Bin nach einem Unfall erstmal schachmatt. Wird noch ein wenig dauern....

Grüße Tim


----------



## hioschi (4. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Hat jemand lust das Rennen mitzufahren? Siehe Link
Ich wollte eigentlich eine Runde mitfahren, muss dann noch weg.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust ein oder zwei Runden zu fahren.

Gruß Schmitti

Ausschreibung:

http://dwg2.portallogin1.de/fileadmin/MTV-Grafiken/Dokus/allgemeines/2009-MTB-Rennen-Ausschreibung.pdf

Streckenprofil:

http://dwg2.portallogin1.de/fileadmin/MTV-Grafiken/Dokus/allgemeines/2009-MTB-Rennen-Strecke.pdf


----------



## bike-flori_clz (4. März 2009)

moin!

klingt gut mit förste
eigentlich wollte ich die rennsaison am 5.4. beginnen, aber mal sehen...
@ dieter: biste dabei?


----------



## dwe60 (4. März 2009)

Werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

@Holgi: mal wieder wunderschöne Fotos  - habe heute auch das tolle Wetter genutzt und bin nach Feierabend noch ne Straßenrunde gefahren - ab morgen soll ja der Winter wiederkommen 

@Tim: Unfall  - ich hoffe nichts schlimmes?  - auf jeden Fall gute Besserung


----------



## Rinnetaler (4. März 2009)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hat jemand lust das Rennen mitzufahren? Siehe Link
> Ich wollte eigentlich eine Runde mitfahren, muss dann noch weg.
> ...



Bin das Rennen im letzten Jahr mitgefahren - ein recht selektives Gelände. In diesem Jahr ist ja die Streckenführung und Streckenlänge etwas anders. Als Saisonstart aber empfehlenswert.  

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. März 2009)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hat jemand lust das Rennen mitzufahren? Siehe Link
> Ich wollte eigentlich eine Runde mitfahren, muss dann noch weg.
> ...



Hallo Schmitti,

ich fahr mit. Muß nur noch meine MTB noch zusammen basteln. Liegt immer noch in einzelteile im Keller und wartet auf die Jahresinspektion.
Vieleicht bring es doch bei Dir vorbei.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## hioschi (5. März 2009)

Hallo Tobias.

Kein Problem, kannst du jederzeit bei mir vorbei bringen.

@Tim: Hoffe auch das es nicht so schlimm ist und gute besserung
@Holgi: Deine Fotos werden immer besser und machen Lust auf´s Biken

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## ChristianS (5. März 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Bin das Rennen im letzten Jahr mitgefahren - ein recht selektives Gelände. In diesem Jahr ist ja die Streckenführung und Streckenlänge etwas anders. Als Saisonstart aber empfehlenswert.
> 
> Gruß Rinne.



kannst du mich mal aufklären was du mit "recht selektives Gelände" meinst? 

wir (2 mann) sind am überlegen ob wir event. teilnehmen. 
Wieviele Teilnehmer waren es denn voriges Jahr?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Rinnetaler (5. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> kannst du mich mal aufklären was du mit "recht selektives Gelände" meinst?
> 
> wir (2 mann) sind am überlegen ob wir event. teilnehmen.
> Wieviele Teilnehmer waren es denn voriges Jahr?
> ...



Letztes Jahr waren es nur circa 25 Teilnehmer. In diesem Jahr werden es aber sicher mehr Teilnehmer. 

Zum Gelände kann man sagen, es war matschig und auf circa 6 Kilometer pro Runde viele Höhenmeter (wie viele kann ich nicht genau sagen)

Dieses Jahr gibt es ja ne neue Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (5. März 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren es nur circa 25 Teilnehmer. In diesem Jahr werden es aber sicher mehr Teilnehmer.
> 
> Zum Gelände kann man sagen, es war matschig und auf circa 6 Kilometer pro Runde viele Höhenmeter (wie viele kann ich nicht genau sagen)
> 
> Dieses Jahr gibt es ja ne neue Runde.



Hört sich gut an. 
Dann werden wir uns mal in den nächsten tagen anmelden. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Grauer (5. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
kann mir einer posten, wo der Start in Förste sein soll (kann ich so recht nicht aus der Ausschreibung entnehmen).

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## hioschi (6. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe.

Start ist gleich im Ortseingang ausgeschildert wenn du aus Richtung Osterode/Northeim kommst.
Gleich beim Ortseingangsschild links abbiegen, so war es letztes Jahr und wird glaube ich auch dieses Jahr dort starten.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Rinnetaler (6. März 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kann mir einer posten, wo der Start in Förste sein soll (kann ich so recht nicht aus der Ausschreibung entnehmen).
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Keine Sorge, Förste ist nicht so groß - der Startbereich ist ausgeschildert.


----------



## Rinnetaler (6. März 2009)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe.
> 
> Start ist gleich im Ortseingang ausgeschildert wenn du aus Richtung Osterode/Northeim kommst.
> Gleich beim Ortseingangsschild links abbiegen, so war es letztes Jahr und wird glaube ich auch dieses Jahr dort starten.
> ...



richtisch


----------



## Grauer (6. März 2009)

Molto bene,
na, dann will ich mich mal anmelden und den letzten Platz reservieren.
Fährt denn noch jemand aus diesem Thread mit ?

mfG Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. März 2009)

Moinsen Jungs,

Anmeldungen sind jetzt online. Bin für die 40 km jetzt schon angemeldet.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## micha2 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Tim,

> Anmeldungen sind jetzt online. Bin für die 40 km jetzt schon angemeldet.
Wer kommt mit? 

Da mache ich ganz bestimmt mit, aber ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich 40km oder 60km MTB fahre, oder 10.5km Lauf oder Halbmarathon. Mal sehen, bis zum 23. August ist ja noch etwas Zeit. 

Gruss
Michael

P.S. In Förste kann ich leider nicht mitfahren -- der Termin passt mir nicht.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht so ernst.. Tim


----------



## micha2 (6. März 2009)

Hi,

> Erinnere dich an die letzte Runde 2008

Ja, die letzte Runde war hart... aber wenn man nicht zu schnell anfängt dann sind doch 60km kein Problem. Ausserdem ist die 2009-Runde 1km kürzer 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## ChristianS (6. März 2009)

Ähm ihr schreibt hier etwas von 40 oder 60 km Strecke. Wenn ich die Ausschreibung richtig verstanden habe, dann können max. 2 Runden, also 28km in der Funklasse gefahren werden. 

Könnt ihr mich aufklären?


----------



## micha2 (6. März 2009)

Hi,



ChristianS schrieb:


> Ähm ihr schreibt hier etwas von 40 oder 60 km Strecke. Wenn ich die Ausschreibung richtig verstanden habe, dann können max. 2 Runden, also 28km in der Funklasse gefahren werden.
> 
> Könnt ihr mich aufklären?



Sorry für die Verwirrung, wir reden gerade nicht über das Rennen in Förste, sondern über das Run_and_Bike in Göttingen:
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=run-and-bike-2008

Gruss
Michael


----------



## ChristianS (6. März 2009)

aha. alles klar. 
danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## Grauer (6. März 2009)

@ ChristianS:

run and bike 4 help sollte man sich mal antun. Hat trotz relativ weniger HM doch seinen Charme.


----------



## ChristianS (6. März 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> @ ChristianS:
> 
> run and bike 4 help sollte man sich mal antun. Hat trotz relativ weniger HM doch seinen Charme.



Ja das glaube ich. Hab mich gerade auf der Seite umgeguckt. 
Aber bis August ist noch sooo lange hin. 
Wir wollen halt dieses Jahr an dem ein oder anderen Rennen teilnehmen und da bietet es sich an,erstmal die Rennen in der näheren Umgebung zu besuchen, um einen Vorgeschmack auf event. mehr zu bekommen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## dwe60 (7. März 2009)

Elliehausen muss ich dieses Jahr mal schauen - an dem WE läuft bei uns ein MTB-Lehrgang des KSB Goslar 

Da muss ich mal Prioritäten setzen - ich weiß nur noch nicht welche 


zu Förste.

Flori und meiner einer wollen morgen die STrecke mal abfahren - wenn also jemand Interesse hat - wir werden wohl ca. 14.30 / 15.00 da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Flori und meiner einer wollen morgen die STrecke mal abfahren - wenn also jemand Interesse hat - wir werden wohl ca. 14.30 / 15.00 da sein



Wenn's nicht regnet fahre ich mit. Holgi, willst du auch mitkommen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (7. März 2009)

mal sehen ob wir die strecke in förste finden, den streckenplan find ich ja eher .... mittelmäßig...werd nachher nochmal bei google maps gucken


----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> mal sehen ob wir die strecke in förste finden, den streckenplan find ich ja eher .... mittelmäßig...werd nachher nochmal bei google maps gucken



Das kriegen wir hin, ich bringe mein GPS mit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> den streckenplan find ich ja eher .... mittelmäßig...



Wohl wahr, der Zeichner der Karte ist kein Geograph. Nach dem Förste-zentrischen Weltbild muss Süden auf der Karte oben sein, denn der Berg liegt südlich von Förste.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (7. März 2009)

klingt gut... dann hoffen wir mal auf trockenes wetter morgen
und nicht so schnell fahren, denn ich hab heut abend noch eine kleine geburtstagsfeier meines bruders zu feiern


----------



## harzholgi (7. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Holgi, willst du auch mitkommen?



Hallo, 
wollt ihr damit sagen, dass die Saison morgen beginnt?
Das kommt jetzt zwar sehr überraschend und werde die Nacht vor Aufregung nicht schlafen können, aber....
ich sage mal JA.

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht. 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich sage mal JA.



Die 14km Runde ist ja nicht lang, eigentlich viel zu kurz für ein Training. Was hälst du davon wenn wir mit dem Fahrrad nach Förste fahren? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
Laut Google Maps 16.3km von Herzberg bis zum Start/Ziel.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (7. März 2009)

Hallo Micha,

ich komme wahrschein erst um 1300 vom Dienst und müsste noch einen Happen essen. Dann könnte es erst um 1330 losgehen. Und mit meinem FatAlbert bin auf Strasse nicht der Schnellste. Ich habe im Winter bisher 3 kg zugenommen und hoffe ich bremse dich dann nicht zu sehr aus

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,

> ich komme wahrschein erst um 1300 vom Dienst und müsste noch einen Happen essen. Dann könnte es erst um 1330 losgehen.

Das passt doch. Wir werden für die 16km nicht viel mehr als eine Stunde brauchen.


> Und mit meinem FatAlbert bin auf Strasse nicht der Schnellste. 

Bin auch nicht der schnellste, habe noch die Spikes-Reifen drauf.
Also ich komme dann gegen 13:30 bei dir vorbei. GPS und Karte bringe ich mit.

Bis morgen,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. März 2009)

Supi dass ihr auch kommt 

Mir geht es wie Holgi - ich muss auch erst noch Brötchengeld verdienen und kann noch nicht 100% genau sagen wann ich hier wegkomme 

Wetter soll zwar nicht so dolle werden - aber Regen ist nur als gelegentlicher Schauer angekündigt - wir werdens überleben 

Wo wollen wir uns denn Treffen? -  aus der Karte geht der genauer Startpunkt nicht so wirklich hervor


----------



## harzholgi (7. März 2009)

Nun gut. Zur Not breche ich ab und lass mich per Hänger zurückholen 

Hier ist die Stelle, an der ich heute abgebrochen habe




Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. März 2009)

Hi,

> Wo wollen wir uns denn Treffen? -  aus der Karte geht der genauer Startpunkt nicht so wirklich hervor

51°43'53.69"N
10°10'44.89"E

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Spitti (7. März 2009)

Moin,

bin den Kurz heut abgefahren...sehr sehr schlammig aber gut. nichts besonderes aber ich war gut kaputt. Bin aber in diesem Jahr auch noch nicht gefahren. 

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (7. März 2009)

Hallo Spitti,

danke für den Tipp, dann brauche ich vorher nicht mehr putzen...

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (8. März 2009)

Hallo Micha,

sieht so aus, als wenn es punkt 1300 schütten wird 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (8. März 2009)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> sieht so aus, als wenn es punkt 1300 schütten wird
> 
> Holgi



Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Wasserdichte Kleidung
b) Wir fahren mit dem Auto nach Förste

Was meinst du?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (8. März 2009)

Auto


----------



## micha2 (8. März 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Auto



ok, dann genügt es wohl wenn ich 14:15 bei dir bin -- oder was sagt das Timing der Clausthaler?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (8. März 2009)

Wasserdichte Kleidung ist immer gut 


Das Timing schaut gut aus - wir werden spätestens 14.30 da sein 

Vorschlag: das einzige was ich in Förste kenne ist der Fußballplatz an der Schule - da ist ja auch ein Parkplatz - dort könnte man sich treffen

Vielleicht kommt Spitti ja noch - der hats nicht so weit aus Dorste und kennt die Strecke schon


----------



## micha2 (8. März 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: das einzige was ich in Förste kenne ist der Fußballplatz an der Schule - da ist ja auch ein Parkplatz - dort könnte man sich treffen



Der Start/Ziel Punkt ist gleich am Ortseingang, wenn du von Osterode kommst. Den ersten Weg links rein, "Zum Lichtenstein". Könnte sogar sein dass der Weg schon vor dem Ortsschild ist -- das weiss ich nicht genau. 
Wenn du beim Fussballplatz bist dann bist du schon viel zu weit gefahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (8. März 2009)

OKi doki - dann sind wir da 

@Flo: sehe gerade dass du hier bist - ich bin ca. 1345/1400 bei dir


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. März 2009)

@dieter alles klaro, dann halt ich mich ab 1345 bereit... mach solange noch nen schönwettertanz


----------



## harzholgi (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

war schön, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder mal mit euch gemeinsam zu fahren 

Und jetzt wissen wir auch, was Rinne mit selektiv meinte.






Selektiv ist die Strecke besonders im Bereich am Steinbruch. Am besten nicht absteigen. 
Und auch die Anstiege auf aufgeweichten Wegen waren nicht ohne.





Micha hat den Scout gemacht.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. März 2009)

Hi,

die Tour hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Ich hab's noch mal mit der Karte verglichen, wahrscheinlich was das letzte Stück doch richtig. 
Mit dem Wetter haben wir richtig Glück gehabt -- nass geworden bin ich erst danach als ich noch 2 Runden um den Juessee gelaufen bin.

@Flo: Trag dir mal einen Punkt mehr ein, nach meinem Tacho war die reine Fahrzeit 1:14, und ich habe ihn erst in der Start/Ziel Kurve gestartet, also kann man noch eine Minute drauf rechnen.

Michael


----------



## dwe60 (8. März 2009)

Jepp - war wieder mal  ne nette Runde 

Endlich mal wieder im Gelände - und das gleich richtig 

Schade dass es schon etwas spät - wäre gern noch ne 2. Runde gefahren

@Flo: kannst 1:15 eintragen - bei mir waren es sogar 1:16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> @Flo: Trag dir mal einen Punkt mehr ein, nach meinem Tacho war die reine Fahrzeit 1:14, und ich habe ihn erst in der Start/Ziel Kurve gestartet, also kann man noch eine Minute drauf rechnen.



Hallo,
genau da liegt das Problem, dass wir im Winterpokal nicht in die Hufe kommen: Ihr rast wie die B.... 
Wenn wir mein Tempo gefahren wären, hätten wir noch einen Punkt mehr 




Hier noch ein Bild für die Veranstalter, welches den augenblicklichen Zustand des Trails verdeutlicht

Holgi


----------



## Spitti (9. März 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Selektiv ist die Strecke besonders im Bereich am Steinbruch. Am besten nicht absteigen.
> Und auch die Anstiege auf aufgeweichten Wegen waren nicht ohne.



Kann mich an diese Stelle gar nicht erinnern ...dabei bin ich sie erst heut wieder gefahren.Den Steinbruch habt ihr aber an der rechten Seite gehabt oder seit ihr im Bruch gefahren 

Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (9. März 2009)

Hallo Spitti,

ich habs mal auf der Karte markiert:





Anhang anzeigen Hier.kmz

Wenn man am Steinbruch vorbeikommt muß man einen ca. 30 cm hohen Lehmwall durchbrechen. Kurz darauf kommt dann die Stelle.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, vielleicht kann Micha helfen. Ich hab mich immer nur hinterhergeschleppt und konnte nicht so auf die Landschaft achten 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2009)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, vielleicht kann Micha helfen.



Also ich meine die richtige Strecke wäre die gelbgepunktete Linie, und der einzige Fehler den wir gemacht haben war dass wir falsch um das kleine Waldstück herum gefahren sind (rote Punkte).





Gruss
Michael


----------



## Spitti (10. März 2009)

Moin,
ja die gelbe Strecke scheint richtig zu sein.Kann man der Karte aber auch nur schwer entnehmen. Die ist ja auch mal geil ausgenordet! Den Bogen hab ich ja total ausgelassen.Na dann weiss ich ja was ich heut nachmittag machen werde.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

RUN AND BIKE 4 HELP (Göttingen)

hab grad gesehen, dass die Teilermerzahl auf 200 begrenzt ist
sollte man sich wohl mal schleunigst anmelden?!?!


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

3. LÖNSKRUG "warm up marathon" am 5.4.

http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de

ich fahr mit! wer noch?


----------



## dwe60 (13. März 2009)

So die Herren - habe dann auch mal meine Wochenaktivitäten nachgetragen 

Hat aber leider Rankingmäßig nicht so viel gebracht 

Ich habe heute mal die Gegend meiner Haus- und Hofstrecke inspiziert - aber auch leider nur auf der Straße - ich hatte zwar gehofft das im inzwischen was geht - aber der Schnee von Mittwoch hat da wieder so einiges zugemacht 

Inzwischen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich am 29. arbeiten muss - mal schauen ob das dann mit Förste klappt 

@Flo: du nimmst wohl inzwischen alles mit??  - ist H&S eigentlich gekommen?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

@dieter: war auch grad draußen, wollte wieder braunseck ...aber der weg war echt besch...
bin dann so in der gegend rumgetingelt!

jo, h&s ist da....können wir ja morgen mal abwickeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (13. März 2009)

Ich ruf morgen mal durch - muss eh mit dem Auto los

bist du irgendwann nicht da?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

bin mit sicherheit irgendwann mal nicht da... ruf einfach auf handy an...ansonsten stell ichs raus.. das GROßE paket kannste mitnehmen. geld kannste dann überweisen


----------



## hioschi (20. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wer fährt denn nächste Woche das Rennen in Förste mit?
Ich fahre eine Runde, da ich am Nachmittag noch Fussball spielen muss.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## bike-flori_clz (23. März 2009)

Moin!
Ich bin in Förste auch am Start, sofern nicht noch irgendetwas unerwartetes dazwischen kommt. Ich werde mich wohl 2 Runden quälen, wird sicher ne schöne schlammschlacht, wenn das wetter so bleibt... muss ich gleich erstmal den wetterbericht ansehen
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. März 2009)

Ich fahre auch mit.

Wenn es zu schlammig wird nehme ich mein Winterrad (halbes Singelspeed) oder das MTB von meiner Frau! ;-)

Habe meines immer noch nícht ganz zusammengebaut.

Gibt es in Försten den auch eine kl Radwaschstrasse oder sollte man lieber Eimer und Schwamm mitnehmen. Wollte das Rad eigentlich im Auto mitnehmen.

Tobias


----------



## bike-flori_clz (23. März 2009)

das mit der waschanlage ist eine berechtigte frage, die ich mir auch shcon gestellt habe... nach der trainingsfahrt letztens sahen bike und fahrer ja bissl .... unschön aus 
ich pack auf jeden fall ein wenig flüssiges ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. März 2009)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> das mit der waschanlage ist eine berechtigte frage, die ich mir auch shcon gestellt habe... nach der trainingsfahrt letztens sahen bike und fahrer ja bissl .... unschön aus
> ich pack auf jeden fall ein wenig flüssiges ein



Du brauchst kein Wasser mitnehmen, etwa 100m nord-westlich vom Start/Ziel fliesst ein Bach unter dem Feldweg durch. Zumindest sieht das auf Google Earth so aus. Ein Plastikeimer an einer 3m Schnur dürfte genügen.

Ich werde mir das Rennen zusammen mit meinem Sohn als Zuschauer anschauen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (23. März 2009)

Hi,

bei meinen Trainingsfahrten auf dem Rotenberg habe ich gesehen, dass dort ein "Solling-Harz-Querweg" ausgeschildert ist. Diesen Weg habe ich am letzten Samstag -- bei herrlichem Wetter -- mal ausprobiert und bin bis zur Burg Plesse gefahren.
Es sind zwar insgesamt 82km hin und zurück, und etwas mehr als 1200 Höhenmeter, aber die verteilen sich relativ gleichmässig auf viele kleine Hügel. Weitere Infos und Höhenprofil hier:  
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour31.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (23. März 2009)

82 km ist natürlich  ne Hausnummer 

Wenn du so weitermachst holst du mich im WP noch ein 

Ich bin erstmal außer Gefecht - ich habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen  - demzufolge werde ich wohl auch am Sonntag in Förste nicht mitfahren können 

@schmitti: hast du eigentlich Topeak im Programm? - ich bräuchte ein Ersatzteil für ein Alien


----------



## harzholgi (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

na dann wünsch ich Dir mal gute Besserung 

Ich habe gestern meine neue Kamera auf meinem geliebten Lübbersbuchentrail ausprobiert. Leider ist die Befestigung dieser hochwertigen (49)-Kamera derartig klapperig, das der Film total verwackelt. Da werde ich wohl mit etwas Heißkleber oder einem Gummiband nachhelfen müssen.





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSWpknTo_Vk"]YouTube - SUNP0005[/ame]​
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (23. März 2009)

Hi Dieter,

> 82 km ist natürlich ne Hausnummer

Das hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Wenn man die Strecke mit unseren Touren vergleicht die wir letztes Jahr im Harz gemacht haben, dann entspricht das etwa 50-55km. Es sind einige Teilstücke drin wo man auf Radwegen oder Strassen fährt. Zum Beispiel der Radweg von Herzberg nach Pöhlde, da ist kaum Steigung drin und da fährt sich's fast wie von alleine. Vor Bilshausen ist auch noch ein Radweg, und weiter hinten in den unbekannten Wäldern (wo ich vorher noch nie war) gibt's auch noch eine kilometerlange Gerade ohne viel Steigung (so lang dass ich doch glatt die Stelle verpasst habe wo ich hätte abbiegen müssen). Die letzten 2km zur Plesseburg sind Fahrstrasse.
Man könnte die Tour auch noch einfacher machen indem man den Rotenberg komplett umfährt: Über den Schlossberg, Elbingerode, Hattorf ist man ruck-zuck und ohne grosse Steigungen in Wulften. Wie man von Wulften nach Bilshausen kommt weiss ich noch nicht, notfalls wären das ca. 2km auf einer etwas stärker befahrenen Strasse.
Weiter hinten in den unbekannten Gegenden gibt's auch noch Möglichkeiten zur Vereinfachung, aber das läuft dann darauf hinaus dass man schöne Waldwege gegen Fahrstrassen austauscht.   


> Wenn du so weitermachst holst du mich im WP noch ein 

Ja, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht ...


> ich habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen 

Na dann gute Besserung!


> werde ich wohl auch am Sonntag in Förste nicht mitfahren können 

Dann haben wir ja noch einen Zuschauer mehr der die anderen anfeuern kann. Ich werde mit meinem Sohn ganz nach oben zum Gipfel laufen, da führt die Strecke ja gleich zweimal dran vorbei. Da steht übrigens noch ein Stück Mauer von der alten Burg, sehr interessant, das müsst ihr mal lesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Lichtenstein_(Osterode_am_Harz)

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. März 2009)

Moin Micha,

an der Burg liegt auch ein guter Geocache!

grüße Tim


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. März 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> 3. LÖNSKRUG "warm up marathon" am 5.4.
> 
> http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de
> 
> ich fahr mit! wer noch?



Ich werde dieses Jahr in Förste nicht mitfahren. Ich schau mal ob das Lönskrug Rennen in meiner Nähe ist.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (24. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> > 82 km ist natürlich ne Hausnummer
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
wenn du wieder mal so eine Runde drehst, sag bescheid dann komme ich mit. 

Ist bestimmt gutes GA Training

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (24. März 2009)

Hi Tobias,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> wenn du wieder mal so eine Runde drehst, sag bescheid dann komme ich mit.



ok, mache ich.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (24. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Tobias,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich könnte auch noch nen bischen G1 vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (25. März 2009)

Also ich werde in Förste definitiv nicht mitfahren - habe mich heute das erste Mal wieder sportlich betätigt und war ne Runde im Fitnessraum - und bin fix und alle - hätte nicht gedacht was das so ausmacht wenn einem ne Erkältung in den Knochen steckt 

Nun hatte ich ja gehofft, dass nach dem Tauwetter am WE was im Wald geht - nun haben wir schon wieder den nächsten Wintereinbruch - es  schneit  seit gestern ununterbrochen   ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. März 2009)

Ich kann das Wetter auch nicht mehr sehen.

Werde definitiv am So meine Winterrad nehmen und das frisch geputze im Keller lassen!


----------



## bike-flori_clz (26. März 2009)

ich hoffe das wetter fängt sich noch ein wenig (zumindest in förste)
werde dann sehen, ob ich 1 oder 2 runden fahre..
glaub ich bekomme auch eine erkältung
angemeldet bin ich zumindest


----------



## Grauer (26. März 2009)

@ Harzer,
kann mal einer posten, wie das Wetter / die Bodenverhältnisse in Förste sind. Liegt etwa noch´ne Schneeschicht oder ist es _nur_ Schlammig ?


----------



## micha2 (26. März 2009)

Hi,



Grauer schrieb:


> @ Harzer,
> kann mal einer posten, wie das Wetter / die Bodenverhältnisse in Förste sind. Liegt etwa noch´ne Schneeschicht oder ist es _nur_ Schlammig ?



Also in Herzberg (15km südlich, aber etwa auf gleicher Höhe) liegt kein Schnee mehr. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es in Förste schlammig, wenn nicht noch ein Kälteeinbruch kommt der den Schlamm einfriert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Grauer (26. März 2009)

Tja also,
dann muss man wohl mit Gepäckträger und montiertem Kärcher fahren.
Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort,

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dwe60 (26. März 2009)

Keine Alibis bitte 

Anscheinend muss ich mich am WE mal wieder auf der Straße austoben 




bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> ich hoffe das wetter fängt sich noch ein wenig (zumindest in förste)
> werde dann sehen, ob ich 1 oder 2 runden fahre..
> glaub ich bekomme auch eine erkältung
> angemeldet bin ich zumindest


----------



## dwe60 (28. März 2009)

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es morgen in Förste ein wenig trockener ist 

@micha: nun willst du es aber mit MAcht wissen - gell


----------



## bike-flori_clz (29. März 2009)

PUH! geschafft... war ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht stellenweise

danke an die treuen Anfeuerer (besonders an Micha und Sohn  )

nun kann das Lönskrug-Rennen am nächsten Sonntag kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (29. März 2009)

Und, wie liefs? - beängstigende Frühform? oder muss du noch was tun? 

Ich bin ne lockere Runde GA auf Straße gefahren - und habe ab und an mal in den Wald geschaut, und ich muss sagen:


*DER WINTER VERFLÜCHTIGT SICH!!!!* 

bin auf dem Rückweg mal Richtung Braunseck hoch - da lag zwar noch Schneematsch vom Wochenanfang - aber in den Fahrspuren ging es ganz gut - wenn jetzt das Wetter die Woche so kommt wie angemeldet


----------



## bike-flori_clz (29. März 2009)

naja, es ging so... aber es muss besser werden...die "berge" haben mir keinen spaß gemacht...die route war auch noch ein wenig abweichend von unserer trainingsrunde...die hatten wohl keine lust den baum vom weg zu räumen


----------



## dwe60 (29. März 2009)

War es denn genauso schlammig wie bei unserer Trainingsrunde?

dann verstehe ich natürlich das dir die Berge keinen Spaß gemacht haben


----------



## micha2 (29. März 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> War es denn genauso schlammig wie bei unserer Trainingsrunde?



Der Streckenverlauf wurde ja noch ziemlich geändert gegenüber unserer Trainingsrunde. In der neuen Strecke gab es eine Stelle wo 20-30cm tiefe Spurrillen im Matsch drin waren, und das auch noch bergauf. Ich habe keinen gesehen der da nicht abgestiegen wäre (habe aber nicht die ganze Zeit an dieser Stelle gestanden).
Bei vielen Fahrern konnte man auch gut beobachten wie sich die Gesichtsfarbe mit jeder Runde immer weiter an die Farbe des Erdbodens angenähert hat 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (29. März 2009)

Es war sehr weich. Mit meinen 2,25 Reifen bin ich nur gerutscht und hatte auch zuviel druck drauf. 
War aber eine nette Angelegenheit. Bin dann auch nur eine runde gefahren.

Am Berg fehlt es noch sehr! Nur GA bring es nun auch nicht wirklich. Mache somit einmal in dernWoche KA. Da die Zeitumstellung für Intervaltraining abends einlädt. 1,5 h hat man ja von 18-20.00.

Was machen wir nächstes Wochende?

gruß Tobias


----------



## micha2 (30. März 2009)

Hi,

> Was machen wir nächstes Wochende?

Mal angenommen dass es am Samstag nicht regnet oder schneit, wer hätte denn Lust von Herzberg zur Burg Plesse und zurück zu fahren? Eventuell auch die einfachere Version, bei der der Rotenberg nördlich umfahren wird -- dann sind es schätzungsweise nur noch ca. 800 Höhenmeter, an der Gesamtstrecke von ca. 82km ändert sich dadurch nicht viel.  
Am Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (30. März 2009)

nächstes we machen wir (also zumindest ich) den lönskrug-"warm up" marathon.
hoffe ich bin da ein bissl fitter... und die zeitumstellung ist verflogen. ich war doch recht müde gestern und ein bissl schnupfen und kopfschmerz plagte mich sowieso schon die ganze woche...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (30. März 2009)

Also Samstag würde auch bei mir gehen. Hängt nur von der Zeit ab. Morgens oder Abends?

Meine Frau hat Sonntag Geburtstag und ich muss dann noch einkaufen. 

Also wenn wir früh starten 8-10 Uhr würde es klappen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## micha2 (30. März 2009)

Hi,

mir wäre es auch Recht wenn wir möglichst früh losfahren. So dass wir mittags auf der Plesse sind. Das Essen war da nämlich ausgesprochen lecker. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (31. März 2009)

Morgen Leute.

Muss auch sagen, dass es am WE eine ganz schöne Mörderstrecke war.
Bin bislang nur auf der Rolle unterwegs gewesen und dann so eine Strecke, zu Glück habe ich mir nur für eine Runde angemeldet.
War am Nachmittag beim Fussball auch ganz schön fertig  

>Tobi: war eine schöne runde mit dir,hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht

Gruß Markus


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. März 2009)

Hallo Markus,

habe die Schraub für das Schaltwerk in Einbeck bekommen. Hatten noch ein "altes" XT zu Ausschlachten.

War ne schöne Runde. War nur am Anfang zu schnell angegangen, dann fehlt es für die 2. Runde. Aber den Fehler macht man immer am Anfang der Saison.

Deinen Typ mit der Kurbel hat geklappt. Nun habe ich noch mehr Einzelteile im Keller umher liegen. Hoffe das ich das Rad bis WE wieder zusammen habe.


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Titel im HKB-Klassement 

@micha: also die Tour zur Burg Plesse ist mir definitiv zu heftig - garnicht mal wegen der Kilometer - eher die Zeit, da macht auf Dauer mein Rücken nicht mit 

Ich freu mich sowieso erstmal darauf, endlich mal wieder den Wald von innen zu sehen 

@all: was haltet ihr denn von einer Trainingsgruppe:  http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups

@Holgi: die Ackerstraße schaut ja noch gewaltig winterlich auch - ist weiter unten denn schon alles fahrbar?


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2009)

Hi Dieter,

> Glückwunsch zum Titel im HKB-Klassement

Danke.... aber dir gebührt der Preis für gleichmässig durchgezogenes Training von Anfang bis Ende, ohne zwischenzeitliche Durchhänger.


> also die Tour zur Burg Plesse ist mir definitiv zu heftig - garnicht mal wegen der Kilometer - eher die Zeit, da macht auf Dauer mein Rücken nicht mit 

Die Zeit wäre etwa 2:45 für den Hinweg und 2:30 für den Rückweg, wenn man gemütlich fährt. Eine Stunde Pause auf der Plesse, und nach Bedarf ein paar kleinere Pausen zwischendurch. An den Thiershäuser Teichen ist's nett, da hab ich letztes mal meinen Reifen geflickt. 
Betr. Rücken... wenn man den Rotenberg umfährt wäre ca. 50% der Strecke auf glatten Radwegen oder Strassen (aber weitgehend autofrei).
Wer möchte denn mitfahren? 


> Ich freu mich sowieso erstmal darauf, endlich mal wieder den Wald von innen zu sehen 

Auf dieser Tour kommen wir auch durch viele Wälder, garantiert schneefrei.


> was haltet ihr denn von einer Trainingsgruppe:

Du meinst als weitere Motivationshilfe, jetzt wo der Winterpokal vorbei ist? Das wäre gut!


> ist weiter unten denn schon alles fahrbar?

ja, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2009)

Hi,

> also die Tour zur Burg Plesse ist mir definitiv zu heftig - garnicht mal wegen der Kilometer - eher die Zeit,

Nur mal so ne Idee, du könntest mit dem Auto bis Bilshausen fahren und wir sammeln dich da auf. Das macht die Tour 2 Stunden kürzer.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute mal wieder den Braakberg runter. 
Bin aber gar nicht erst ganz hochgekommen. 
Ausgerechnet genau auf dem Trail liegen noch 20 cm. 
Die untere Hälfte ist aber weitgehend frei.






Ebenfalls frei ist der Lübbersbuchentrail und der am Elseblick.

Ackerstrasse, Reitstieg und Nasser Weg brauchen noch 2-3 Wochen (20-30 cm). 

Bei einer Trainingsgruppe wäre ich auch dabei

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (1. April 2009)

war heute mal so 1 1/2 stunden mit der renne unterwegs. könnte ich mich wieder drabgewöhnen bis die hkb wieder voll geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (3. April 2009)

Hi Tobias,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Also wenn wir früh starten 8-10 Uhr würde es klappen.



Geht das klar morgen früh? Da das Wetter im Laufe des Samstags schlechter werden soll, schlage ich vor schon um 8:00 loszufahren.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Auf der Brücke hinterm Bahnhof, da wo der Radweg nach Pöhlde anfängt? Oder bei mir?

Möchte noch jemand mitfahren zur Burg Plesse? Zur Erinnerung, es geht um 82km und ca. 1200 Höhenmeter, hört sich aber schwieriger an als es ist. Reine Fahrzeit ungefähr 2:45 hin und 2:30 zurück. Mittagspause auf der Burg Plesse, die Speisekarte könnte ihr euch schon mal im Internet anschauen: http://www.burg-plesse.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. April 2009)

Hallo Michael,

geht klar auf der Bahnbrücke bei Pleisner. Bin eben erst aus München wieder gekommen.

Wenn was dazwischen komm:   0151 140 703 26

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (3. April 2009)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> geht klar auf der Bahnbrücke bei Pleisner. Bin eben erst aus München wieder gekommen.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, morgen 8:00.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (3. April 2009)

Danke für die Infos - aber ich will erstmal in "meinen" Wald  - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich am Samstag noch andere Verpflichtungen habe  - wünsche euch viel Spaß  

Ich werde mal ne Trainingsgruppe einrichten - mal schauen ob sich noch wer dazugesellt   Holgi - Tim - Flo etc. ?

So, Gruppe ist eingerichtet:  http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups/view/44


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. April 2009)

Hallo Michael,

bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Wir erwarten für morgen früh Besuch. Muß somit leider Absagen ;-(.
Hoffe es wird bei dem nächsten Mal klappen!

Rguß

Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, Gruppe ist eingerichtet:  http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups/view/44



Hallo,

da habe ich ja schon ein beruhigendes Polster  

Die haben meine ganzen Einträge in der Trainingsverwaltung der letzten zwei Jahre übernommen. Genial! 

Um die Vergleichbarkeit wiederherzustellen, sollte wir den Admin mal fragen, ob man nicht ein festes Start-Datum definieren sollte/kann.

Der Führende


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2009)

Schön das du auch dabei bist 

ich werde mal recherchieren ob man da was einstellen bzw. ändern kann

Wie schauts eigentlich über Ostern aus - seit ihr  irgendwie verreist?

Oder wollen wir mal wieder was gemeinsam unternehmen?


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2009)

Hi,

> ich werde mal recherchieren ob man da was einstellen bzw. ändern kann

Das wäre gut, denn diesen Vorsprung kann ich so schnell nicht aufholen.


> Wie schauts eigentlich über Ostern aus - seit ihr  irgendwie verreist?

Ich glaube da habe ich Zeit.


Heute war ich mal wieder auf der Burg Plesse, ich habe ausprobiert wie das geht wenn man den Rotenberg nördlich umfährt. Sozusagen die unsportliche Variante. Das letzte unbekannte Stück zwischen Wulften und Bilshausen stellte sich als ein nagelneuer Radweg heraus, der auf einer alten Bahnlinie angelegt wurde.
Die Tour ist ca. 5 km kürzer, ca. 400 Höhenmeter fallen weg, und man braucht eine Stunde weniger. Habe ein paar Bilder gemacht:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour32.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. April 2009)

Moin Micha,
wielange hast du gebraucht?
Denke, wenns nicht zu ruppig wird, könnte ich die auch schon fahren.
Muss mich noch ein wenig schonen.
Hat einer von euch Lust, in Bad Sachsa die CTF am 21. mai mitzufahren?

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (4. April 2009)

Hi,

> wielange hast du gebraucht?

Knapp 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.


> Hat einer von euch Lust, in Bad Sachsa die CTF am 21. mai mitzufahren?

Was bedeutet die Abkürzung CTF?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. April 2009)

CTF, ist wohl das MTB Pendant zur RTF. Man fährt eher ohne Leistungsanspruch auf einer landschaftlich schönen Strecke.


----------



## Happy_User (5. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > wielange hast du gebraucht?
> 
> ...


Moin,
CTF = Country Touristik Fahrt. In Deutschland meist sehr WAB lastig und wenig Trails.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. April 2009)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Moin,
> CTF = Country Touristik Fahrt. In Deutschland meist sehr WAB lastig und wenig Trails.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



WAB ? Wald Auto Bahn?


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2009)

Na dann ist das ja genau unser Terrain 

wenn bei mir nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei 


@Harzerbergziege: willkommen im Team


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2009)

@Dieter: Wäre mir eine Ehre mal wieder zusammen zu fahren. Bin mit Sicherheit aber noch nicht fit. War oder bin immer noch am kurieren.
Aber auf ner WAB wirds schon gehen und wir lassen es ruhig angehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. April 2009)

Schön zu hören dass es langsam wieder auwärts geht 

@herzberg: wie schauts dann aus am WE? - wollen wir mal zusammen eure Wälder unsicher machen? - Samstag oder Montag wäre für mich ok


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. April 2009)

Für mich eher Montag. Muss ich mal schauen. Dann aber Vormittags.


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2009)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Samstag oder Montag wäre für mich ok



Beide Tage wären für mich auch ok! 

Ich mach mal einen Vorschlag: Herzberg - Schlossberg - Elbingerode - Hattorf - Wulften - Bilshausen - dann auf dem Rotenberg-Fastweg bis zur Rhumequelle - Barbis - Burgruine - Einhornhöhle - Herzberg
Grob geschätzt sind das ungefähr 45km, keine hohen Berge, kein Schnee.
Der erste Teil bis Bilshausen besteht aus Radwegen und wenig befahrenen Strassen, der zweite Teil besteht weitgehend aus Schotterwegen im Wald. 
Die Tour kann man auch noch beliebig abwandeln, z.B. abkürzen von der Rhumequelle direkt nach Herzberg zurück, oder verlängern von der Burgruine über den Knollen nach Herzberg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2009)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Um die Vergleichbarkeit wiederherzustellen, sollte wir den Admin mal fragen, ob man nicht ein festes Start-Datum definieren sollte/kann.



Wenn man auf der Trainingsgruppen-Seite ist
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups/view/44
dann steht rechts unter "Mehr" ein Link "Auswertung", und wenn man da draufklickt dann kommt eine Auswertung nach Monaten. Die Reihenfolge der Monate kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber immerhin kann man da monatsweise vergleichen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. April 2009)

Wenn alles klappt komm ich am Montag auch mit.


----------



## dwe60 (8. April 2009)

@micha: hört sich interessant an die Strecke - und vor allem auch für Tim vom Gelände her machbar wenn da keine richtigen Geländepassagen drin sind

was haltet ihr von 10.00 Uhr Krankenhaus?

Holgi - Flori? - wie schauts mit euch aus

Wetter soll auch wieder schön werden 

das auf der Auswertungsseite hatte ich auch schon gefunden - aber letztlich wäre es schöner, wenn man ein "gemeinsames" Anfangsdatum der Erfassung hätte

wo wir gerad so beisammen sind. wer fährt eigentlich bei der Tour de Energie mit? (Tim weiß ich  ) - habe zwar kein Rennrad, aber habe mir sagen lassen, dass man auch mit MTB mitfahren kann - am 12. ist endgültiger Anmeldeschluss - auch nur wenn die max. Teilnehmerzahl von 2200 noch nicht erreicht ist - da fehlen allerdings auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## micha2 (8. April 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von 10.00 Uhr Krankenhaus?



Für diese Tour wäre es besser wenn wir uns am Schlossbahnhof treffen. 
Für Ortsunkundige: Von Osterode kommend immer geradeaus fahren, irgendwann kommt dann auf der rechten Seite der Busbahnhof mit dem REWE Supermarkt. Die nächste Strasse rechts reinfahren, ich glaube da ist "Amtsgericht" ausgeschildert. Nach 150m kommt ein Bahnübergang, und dahinter sind rechts ein paar Parkplätze.


> ... - aber letztlich wäre es schöner, wenn man ein "gemeinsames" Anfangsdatum der Erfassung hätte

Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass es immer dann nicht mehr passt, wenn jemand neu zu der Gruppe dazu kommt. Die Gruppe sollte ja jederzeit offen für neue Mitglieder sein. Von daher finde ich es gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Daten regelmässig wieder auf Null gesetzt werden, z.B. monatlich, quartalsweise oder jährlich.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: hört sich interessant an die Strecke - und vor allem auch für Tim vom Gelände her machbar wenn da keine richtigen Geländepassagen drin sind
> 
> was haltet ihr von 10.00 Uhr Krankenhaus?
> 
> ...




muss mal sehen, wie das mit ostern aussieht.. aber wohl eher schlecht. werde bissl in den heimischen wälder und straße fahren...
tour d'energie überleg ich noch


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Das geht noch nicht.
> Next Year.


----------



## dwe60 (8. April 2009)

@micha: ok, das sollte ich finden - wenn da keine wirklichen Geländestücke drin sind, kann ich ja Reifen mit weniger kräftigem Profil draufziehen 

@Flo: Ostern hat doch noch 3 weitere Tage an denen du hier fahren kannst 

@Tim: irgendwie war ich der Meinung du wärst da schon angemeldet  - allein werde ich da auch nicht mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tim: irgendwie war ich der Meinung du wärst da schon angemeldet  - allein werde ich da auch nicht mitfahren



Ja, stimmt schon,aber mit dem Bruch geht das bis jetzt nicht. Konnte mein Startgeld auf nächstes Jahr verschieben. Habe erst 2 mal auf dem Rad gesessen und das auf dem Fully.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2009)

Tour d'energie!!!

ich meld mich mal für die 82km an...und zwar genau jetzt


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. April 2009)

Hi Flori,

wünsche dir viel Spass dabei! Unterschätze aber die Strecke nicht. Hat ein paar fiese Anstiege. Und es wird schnell angegangen. Fahre sie auf alle Fälle einmal ab. 

Tim


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. April 2009)

@tim
danke für den tipp...dann guck ich mir die Strecke morgen wohl mal an...aber im oberharz gibt es auch ein paar nette anstiege 

die höhenmeter haben mich auch zunächst abgeschreckt, aber auf die strecke gesehen relativieren sie sich wieder (hoffe ich)


----------



## dwe60 (9. April 2009)

Wird auch Zeit das du dich durchringst 

dann werde ich mich wohl anmelden tuen 

so, Anmeldung ist nun erledigt - habe die Startnummer 2483 - mal schauen was das wird

@Tim: hast du nicht  irgendwas Profilloses was du mir leihen kannst?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tim: hast du nicht  irgendwas Profilloses was du mir leihen kannst?



Laufradsatz mit Marathon ATB Bereifung, allerdings für V- Brakes.
Mein Rennrad, muss ich jetzt leider so sagen, ist nicht für deine Gewichtsklasse. 

Kommt ihr Montag?


----------



## dwe60 (9. April 2009)

NE, ein ganzes Bike wollte ich auch garnicht 

ein Paar Reifen würde mir schon reichen - sind das die Marathon von Schwalbe?

ich werde am Montag kommen (Vielleicht  kannst du die Reifen ja mal mitbringen) 

 Flo weiß noch nicht ob er mit kommt - er  will sich morgen die Strecke in Gö anschauen - und  dann vielleicht erstmal gewaltig Rennrad trainieren


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. April 2009)

Ich bekomme diese verdammten Drahtreifen nicht so gut von der Felge. Kann daher keine mitbringen.
Habe noch einen Satz neue Mountain King, Race King Supersonic Combo, aber ob das das richtige ist...
Flo sollte dringend trainieren oder nur die 45 fahren. Die kurze Strecke würde ich dir auch nahelegen. Bei den 85 sind es ja 1200 hm und die sind nicht ohne. Das Tempo wird auch sehr hoch sein. 31 km/h sollte man für ne Plazierung im Mittelfeld schon treten können.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. April 2009)

@Dwe: sind ab. Kann dir also Montag die Marathon mitbringen. Sollten auf der Strasse gut rollen. Zumindest besser als Stollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. April 2009)

tour d'energie

so, zurück von der streckenbesichtigung. das was als steile abfahrt bzw. "berg" bezeichnet wird ist gar nich so schlimm. und die 1000hm relativieren sich tatsächlich auf den 80km.
is eine landschaftlich sehr schöne strecke... es waren mind. 1000 andere biker unterwegs...herrlich.. hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.


----------



## dwe60 (10. April 2009)

@Tim: super - Danke dir 

Ich hatte von vornherein vor nur die 46 km zu fahren  - trotzdem danke

@Flo: ich war heute über Braunseck nach Riefensbeek runter und dann wieder hoch - war herrlich - aber ich glaube, so langsam muss ich mir mal ein Sommerhemdchen zulegen - das Winterdingens war dann doch etwas zu warm


----------



## harzholgi (10. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe heute schon mal den Nassen Weg angetestet.
Derzeit kann ich nur abraten. Es dauert noch etwas, bis er Spass macht.


Ich werde versuchen, am Montag mitzukommen, bin aber dienstlich eventuell verhindert 

Holgi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. April 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Flo: ich war heute über Braunseck nach Riefensbeek runter und dann wieder hoch - war herrlich - aber ich glaube, so langsam muss ich mir mal ein Sommerhemdchen zulegen - das Winterdingens war dann doch etwas zu warm



jo, das denke ich aber auch! ich bin heute wieder kurz gefahren...warn ja 23 Graaaad


----------



## harzholgi (11. April 2009)

Hallo,
der Reistieg taut auch so langsam auf:


Holgi


----------



## micha2 (12. April 2009)

Hi,

Es wird Zeit daran zu erinnern dass morgen Montag ist.
Treffpunkt 10:00 am Schlossbahnhof in Herzberg.
Herzberg - Schlossberg - Elbingerode - Hattorf - Wulften - Bilshausen - dann auf dem Rotenberg-Fastweg bis zur Rhumequelle - Barbis - Burgruine - Einhornhöhle - Herzberg
Grob geschätzt sind das ungefähr 45km, keine hohen Berge, kein Schnee.
Der erste Teil bis Bilshausen besteht aus Radwegen und wenig befahrenen Strassen, der zweite Teil besteht weitgehend aus Schotterwegen im Wald.
Die Tour kann man auch noch beliebig abwandeln, z.B. abkürzen von der Rhumequelle direkt nach Herzberg zurück, oder verlängern von der Burgruine über den Knollen nach Herzberg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. April 2009)

Alles klar. Wird wohl eine Tour fürs Hardtail. Muss eh mal sehen wies so läuft.
Bin noch nicht wieder auf dem Damm...

Grüße Tim


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. April 2009)

ok, morgen um 10:00


----------



## dwe60 (12. April 2009)

Allet Klar - ich werd da sein - freu mich schon


----------



## harzholgi (13. April 2009)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen und frohe Ostern 

@Micha: Gibts unterwegs was zu essen? (Burgruine, Einhornhöhle) Oder muss ich Stullen schmieren? Mir sind auch leider die Bananen ausgegangen.

Ich freu mich schon auf ein (alkoholfreies) Weizen auf dem Knollen

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (13. April 2009)

Hi,

> @Micha: Gibts unterwegs was zu essen? (Burgruine, Einhornhöhle) 

Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Rhumequelle, Burgruine, Einhornhöhle, Knollen. Ich bring dir für unterwegs eine Banane mit, habe sowieso zu viele davon.

Bis gleich,
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. April 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Flo sollte dringend trainieren oder nur die 45 fahren. Die kurze Strecke würde ich dir auch nahelegen. Bei den 85 sind es ja 1200 hm und die sind nicht ohne. Das Tempo wird auch sehr hoch sein. 31 km/h sollte man für ne Plazierung im Mittelfeld schon treten können.



mmhhh.. dann werde ich mich mit 25km/h wohl eher im hinteren 1/3 platzieren, macht aber nix...is ne schöne strecke


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. April 2009)

War ne schöne Runde. Bin gut angekommen. 
Gerne mal wieder!


----------



## harzholgi (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

hallo Tim, hallo Tobias, wir (Dieter, Micha und ich) haben noch bis zum Knollen durchgezogen. 
Es waren nacher 60 km und ca. 1000 hm.
War zwar noch anstrengend, hat aber wieder riesig Spass gemacht.
Leider gibts kaum brauchbare Bilder, mein Chip ist abgeraucht 

Bis demnächst
Holgi

@Dieter: sorry dass wir dein Zeitlimit so überzogen haben. Lag aber auch an der trägen Bedienung in der Burgruine...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. April 2009)

Hallo Truppe,
war ne schöne Runde.Habe es gerade so zum Grillen geschaft.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## mhedder (15. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

da mir das letzte mal hier so gut und schnell geholfen wurde , platze ich hier nochmal mit einer zwischenfrage rein... 
Wenn ich störe einfach bescheid geben, dann mach ich nen neuen Thread auf. 

Wir, das sind ein paar Biker zwischen 20 und 32 Jahren wollen am WE vom 24.-26.04.2009 mal wieder den Harz besuchen um unsere Fahrtechnik etwas aufzubessern und ein paar Touren zu fahren. 
Startpunkt ist wieder mal die alte Holzschleiferei im Siebertal zwischen "Hotel Paradies" und "Sieber".
Was wir insbesondere gern an diesem WE üben würde, ist das Befahren von Spitzkehren (mit Hinterradumsetzen und so...) Das ganze dient ein Stück weit als Vorbereitung für einen Gardaseeurlaub im Juni. 

Könnt ihr mir einen Trail nennen, wo man das in dieser Region üben kann? 

Bin dort schon einige Trails gefahren, aber Spitzkehren waren eigentlich nie dabei.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (15. April 2009)

Hi,



mhedder schrieb:


> Was wir insbesondere gern an diesem WE üben würde, ist das Befahren von Spitzkehren (mit Hinterradumsetzen und so...)
> Könnt ihr mir einen Trail nennen, wo man das in dieser Region üben kann?



Da fallen mir zwei Wege ein:

1. Sieber, Goldenke-Tal, am Grillplatz vorbei, an der ersten Gabelung links halten, nach einigen 100m geht links ein kleiner Weg über eine Brücke und dann steil den Berg hinauf, in Richtung Hanskühnenburg. Da sind einige Spitzkehren drin.

2. Am Schwimmbad Sieber in dem Tal hinauf fahren, nach etwa 1km geht rechts ein kleiner Weg über eine Brücke und dann steil den Berg hinauf, in Richtung Knollen. Besonders im oberen Bereich gibt es einige schwierige Stellen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind auch Spitzkehren dabei.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## mhedder (15. April 2009)

Hallo Micha2,

Danke schonmal für deine zwei Vorschläge. 

Variante 2 habe ich bereits schon mal Bergauf gefahren...
Variante 1 lässt sich mit den Angaben denke ich sehr gut finden.

By the way: Bin letztes Wochenende in Sieber auf einen Weg mit dem Namen "Otto-Hermann Stieg" oder so ähnlich gestoßen. Der Weg ging von der Sieber aus vom Panoramaweg (in etwas zwischen Schwimmbad und Ortsausgang Sieber Richtung Herzberg) steil bergauf in Richtung "Großer Knollen". 
Kennt den Weg jemand...? Sah recht nett aus. 
Habe auf dem Weg zum großen Knollen schonmal eine Hütte mit dem Namen "Otto-Hermann Hütte" gesehen. Kann Sie allerdings auf meiner Karte nicht finden...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

wende dich mal an toschi, die haben irgendwo im Okertal nen Trail der Spitzkehren inne hat.  Mir fallen nur Wege ein, die eine oder zwei Spitzkehren haben, das bringt nicht soviel. Der kleine Wanderweg mit dem Dreieck, im Mariental an der Jagdhütte oben, geht er runter zum Schwimmbad Lonau. Da kann man schonmal ein wenig üben. Ansonsten vom Elseblick runter nach Lonau oder Elseblick runter nach Sieber/ Paradies. Das sind auch schöne Singletrails.

Grüße


----------



## micha2 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Marc,

> By the way: Bin letztes Wochenende in Sieber auf einen Weg mit dem Namen "Otto-Hermann Stieg" oder so ähnlich gestoßen. Der Weg ging von der Sieber aus vom Panoramaweg (in etwas zwischen Schwimmbad und Ortsausgang Sieber Richtung Herzberg) steil bergauf in Richtung "Großer Knollen". 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, vermute aber dass es sich im oberen Bereich um den gleichen Weg handelt den ich unter 2. beschrieben habe.


> Habe auf dem Weg zum großen Knollen schonmal eine Hütte mit dem Namen "Otto-Hermann Hütte" gesehen. Kann Sie allerdings auf meiner Karte nicht finden...

Die steht am oberen Ende des 2. Weges. In Google Earth ist ein Foto drin: 
51°40'52.9"N   10°25'30.3"E
Wenn man von da noch einen Kilometer weiter in Richtung Knollen fährt kommt man zu der Köte.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## mhedder (15. April 2009)

@Emil_Strauss:
Vielen Dank für die Tipps mit den Trails und den Kontakt. 

@micha2:
Genau diese Hütte vor der Köte meine ich. Habe mir das ganze soeben in der Karte angeschaut und mit Hilfe deiner Koordinaten ergibt das auch alles einen Sinn. Es scheint in der Tat der Weg zu sein, den du unter Punkt 2 geschildert hast. Mh... irgendwie war mir damals auch nicht aufgefallen, dass der Weg noch weiter in Richtung Sieber geht... 
Naja, wir werden es rausfinden. 

Besten Dank schonmal. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## harzholgi (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur kurz eine Info weitergeben:

Die Ackerstrasse ist wieder frei




Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (16. April 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> H.... Der kleine Wanderweg mit dem Dreieck, im Mariental an der Jagdhütte oben, geht er runter zum Schwimmbad Lonau. Da kann man schonmal ein wenig üben.



Hallo,

Tim meint diesen Trail....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBBZaEgFoNU"]YouTube - Singletrail am Braakberg[/ame]

Ich habe das Spitzkehrenfahren dort gelernt  
Versprecht euch aber nicht zuviel. Es gibt nur eine echte Spitzkehre. Der Rest sind enge Kurven. Trotzdem ist es mein absoluter Lieblingstrail von der Hanskühnenburg runter.

Holgi


----------



## mhedder (16. April 2009)

Moin,

Cool sogar mit Video. 

Sieht nach einem netten Weg aus, jedoch wohl eher um den Flow zu genießen und weniger um speziell Spitzkehren zu üben. Wie ist der Weg von der Schwierigkeit her im Vergleich z.B. zum "Tante Ju", der ja mitlerweile wohl gesperrt ist.? 

Auf Videos sieht meiner Meinung nach jeder Weg relativ harmlos aus.

Gruß Marc


----------



## harzholgi (16. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Wie ist der Weg von der Schwierigkeit her im Vergleich z.B. zum "Tante Ju"



Hallo,
Tante Ju trau ich mir nicht , dürfte aber schwesentlich schwerer sein (Bodo Bagger fragen). 
In der Singletrail-Skala denkte ich ist der Braakberg als S1 zu werten.
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (16. April 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Tante Ju trau ich mir nicht , dürfte aber schwesentlich schwerer sein (Bodo Bagger fragen).
> In der Singletrail-Skala denkte ich ist der Braakberg als S1 zu werten.
> Holgi



S1 klingt plausibel wenn man sich das Video anschaut.

Technisch schwer ist der Tante Ju eigentlich auch nicht. Würde ich auch auf S1 schätzen. Ist eben steiler, wie der von dir gezeigte Weg. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. April 2009)

Also ich kenne noch den Weg von der Hanskühnburg zur Apenke (Sieber) runter, der ist aber sehr schwierig und man muss die Sattelstütze absenken.

Dann hatte ich noch einen Singeltrail mit vielen Spitzkehren oberhalb von Lerbach gefunden. Ich weiß aber nicht , ob den wieder finden würde.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## mhedder (16. April 2009)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Also ich kenne noch den Weg von der Hanskühnburg zur Apenke (Sieber) runter, der ist aber sehr schwierig und man muss die Sattelstütze absenken.
> 
> Dann hatte ich noch einen Singeltrail mit vielen Spitzkehren oberhalb von Lerbach gefunden. Ich weiß aber nicht , ob den wieder finden würde.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du den Weg zur Apenke noch etwas genauer beschreiben. 
Geht der direkt oben bei der Hanskühnenburg los? Kann ihn im Moment noch nicht finden. 

Habe leider gerade nur elektronische Karten zur Hand. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## micha2 (16. April 2009)

Hallo Marc,

> By the way: Bin letztes Wochenende in Sieber auf einen Weg mit dem Namen "Otto-Hermann Stieg" oder so ähnlich gestoßen. Der Weg ging von der Sieber aus vom Panoramaweg (in etwas zwischen Schwimmbad und Ortsausgang Sieber Richtung Herzberg) steil bergauf in Richtung "Großer Knollen". Kennt den Weg jemand...? Sah recht nett aus. 


Ich habe diesen Weg heute mal hoch geschoben. Der Anfang des Weges ist gar nicht weit vom Schwimmbad entfernt. Für das was ihr vorhabt dürfte der Weg sehr gut geeignet sein. Viele enge und steile Kurven dicht hintereinander. Insbesondere im unteren Bereich, es genügt wenn ihr 10 Minuten hoch schiebt und dann wieder runter fahrt.

Oben an der Otto-Hermann Hütte treffen sich 5 Forstwege und ein schmaler Wanderweg. Den meine ich. Am Anfang steht die Nummer 385 an einem Baum.

Den anderen Weg von der Hanskühnenburg ins Goldenketal runter bin ich heute auch noch mal runter gefahren um mein Gedächtnis aufzufrischen. Also da ist eigentlich nur eine Spitzkehre drin. Aber trotzdem sind da noch einige schwierige Stellen wo ich lieber abgestiegen bin.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## mhedder (16. April 2009)

> Ich habe diesen Weg heute mal hoch geschoben. Der Anfang des Weges ist gar nicht weit vom Schwimmbad entfernt. Für das was ihr vorhabt dürfte der Weg sehr gut geeignet sein. Viele enge und steile Kurven dicht hintereinander. Insbesondere im unteren Bereich, es genügt wenn ihr 10 Minuten hoch schiebt und dann wieder runter fahrt.



Unglaublich, bin immer wieder begeistert, wie nett man hier geholfen bekommt.  Vielen Dank Michael




> Den anderen Weg von der Hanskühnenburg ins Goldenketal runter bin ich heute auch noch mal runter gefahren um mein Gedächtnis aufzufrischen. Also da ist eigentlich nur eine Spitzkehre drin. Aber trotzdem sind da noch einige schwierige Stellen wo ich lieber abgestiegen bin.



Nochmal um ganz sicher zu gehen: Geht der Weg oben von dem Forstweg Paradies -> Hanskühnenburg in etwa 6km vom Paradies aus rechts ab?

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Werde hier frühzeitig nochmal bescheid geben, sobald wir wissen, wann wir unsere Trainingsrunde starten. Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen.


----------



## micha2 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Marc,

> Nochmal um ganz sicher zu gehen: Geht der Weg oben von dem Forstweg Paradies -> Hanskühnenburg in etwa 6km vom Paradies aus rechts ab?

Das obere Ende des Weges liegt ungefähr bei 
51°42'53"N    10°24'44"E
Es ist ein schmaler Wanderweg, in Google Earth nicht sichtbar.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Weg zur Apenke noch etwas genauer beschreiben.
> Geht der direkt oben bei der Hanskühnenburg los? Kann ihn im Moment noch nicht finden.
> 
> Habe leider gerade nur elektronische Karten zur Hand.
> ...




Nein, von der Hanskühnburg fährt man erstmal die Teerstrasse runter (Richtung Sieber) nach der Teerstrasse geht es rechts nach Lonau, wir fahren das gerade aus (Richtug Sieber) auf schotter, nach 3-400 m muß man dann links in den Wald abbiegen.
Ich verfehle den Weg oft.


----------



## micha2 (17. April 2009)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Nein, von der Hanskühnburg fährt man erstmal die Teerstrasse runter (Richtung Sieber) nach der Teerstrasse geht es rechts nach Lonau, wir fahren das gerade aus (Richtug Sieber) auf schotter, nach 3-400 m muß man dann links in den Wald abbiegen.
> Ich verfehle den Weg oft.



Demnach meinst du wohl den gleichen Weg den ich beschrieben habe. Wie gesagt, der Abzweig wo es links in den Wald geht liegt bei 51°42'53"N 10°24'44"E.
Den Namen "Apenke" kann ich hier aber nicht finden. Ich kenne nur ein Apenke-Tal, und das liegt bei Osterode.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (17. April 2009)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen Singletrail, der ungefähr hier verläuft
Anhang anzeigen SingleTrailSt5eileWand.kmz

Den bin ich vor drei-vier Jahren mal hochgeschoben und bin absolut sicher, dass da keiner mit dem MTB runterkommt. Da gab es eine Stelle, da bin ich  schiebend fast nicht hochgekommen...

Der hatte auf jeden Fall Spitzkehren vom feinsten.

Holgi


----------



## mhedder (17. April 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt jemand einen Singletrail, der ungefähr hier verläuft
> Anhang anzeigen 160772
> 
> ...



Das scheint mir die Verlängerung des Weges zu sein, der zur "Wildfütterung" führt, oder? Bin ich nie weiter hoch gelaufen, geschweige denn gefahren.

Da bekomme ich ja schon vom reinen Kartenanschauen Schwindelgefühle. 
Der Abschnitt überbrückt lt. meiner Karte auf ca. 350 Metern Luftlinie ca. 140 Höhenmeter. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## harzholgi (17. April 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> Das scheint mir die Verlängerung des Weges zu sein, der zur "Wildfütterung" führt, oder? Bin ich nie weiter hoch gelaufen, geschweige denn gefahren.
> 
> Da bekomme ich ja schon vom reinen Kartenanschauen Schwindelgefühle.
> Der Abschnitt überbrückt lt. meiner Karte auf ca. 350 Metern Luftlinie ca. 140 Höhenmeter.
> ...



Hallo, 
der hat aber wirklich leckere Spitzkehren.
ich dachte ihr wolltet sowas 

Holgi


----------



## mhedder (17. April 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der hat aber wirklich leckere Spitzkehren.
> ich dachte ihr wolltet sowas
> 
> Holgi



Vor zehn Jahren hätte ich evtl. sofort JA gesagt, aber irgendwie hab ich mitlererweile in vielen Situationen einfach zu viel Sch*** so dass der Spaß da ausbleibt. 

Wenn uns die von Michael vorgeschalgenen Varianten zu langweilig sind (was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann), können wir ja nochmal schaun, ist ja gleich ums Eck...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast recht michael, ich verwechsel diese beiden Täler immer, gleiches geht mir mit recht und links


----------



## mhedder (17. April 2009)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Du hats recht michael, ich verwechsel diese beiden Täler immer, gleich geht mir mit recht und links



Dann kannst Du meine PM ignorieren. 

Trotzdem besten Dank.


----------



## micha2 (18. April 2009)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt jemand einen Singletrail, der ungefähr hier verläuft
> Anhang anzeigen 160772



Habe mir den Weg heute mal zu Fuss angeschaut. Der untere Teil war mir neu, den oberen Teil bis zur Lübbersbuche kannte ich schon. Hochfahren dürfte schwierig bis unmöglich sein. Runter ist kein allzu grosses Problem, abgesehen von einigen sehr engen und steilen Kurven. Erschwerend kommt hinzu dass dort Laubwald ist, und entsprechend viel rutschiges Laub liegt auf dem Weg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (18. April 2009)

Hallo Micha,



micha2 schrieb:


> Runter ist kein allzu grosses Problem....



quod erat demonstrandum!

Spätestens bei unserer nächsten Heimfahrt vom Knollen 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. April 2009)

Komm gerade von ner Abendrunde Knollen wieder.

Bin den 13c Knollen/Sieber runter, war auch recht gut. Habe mal wieder bemerkt das rechts spitzkehren wieder zu üben sind. 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mal wieder mit Frederick und seinem Freund Philipp eine kleine Tour gamacht.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaCIy-p3Y-Y"]YouTube - ST Philipp Frederick[/ame]

War zwar gemütlich gefahren, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (19. April 2009)

Da hätteste ja wenigstens solange weiterdrehen können, bis ich mein altes Haus noch hätte sehen können! 

Netter Trip ab Jagdhütte. Sowas hab ich hier nicht mehr. Da wird man schwermütig.


----------



## dwe60 (20. April 2009)

Hallo Holgi!

Nun meld ich auch mal wieder - ich weiß nicht ob ihr das gemerkt habt, aber war schon ziemlich sauer 

Ich fahre ja gern mit euch - nehmts mir nicht übel, aber da waren ein paar Sachen die mir nicht gepasst haben

zum einen legt ihr vorne immer ein mörderisches Tempo vor - da hatte selbst Tim Probleme - und auch Tobias ist das aufgefallen - das ist ein ziemlicher Stress immer hinterherhecheln zu müssen

zum zweiten habe ich mich ein wenig verklappst gefühlt - ich hatte mehrfach gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr zum Knollen will - zum einen aus Zeitgründen und zum anderen war ich auch schon ziemlich fertig - wohl oder übel bin ich dann mitgefahren - wir hatten dann vereinbart, das wir nochmal darüber reden ob wir ganz hoch fahren - darüber wurde dann garnicht mehr gesprochen -  das war dann mit einem Mal selbstverständlich 

und wie ich dann auf der Abfahrt vom Knollen mit einem Male ganz allein irgendwo im Wald stand und überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte wo es weitergeht, fand ich das überhaupt nicht mehr doll   

es wäre nett, wenn meine Wünsche nächstes Mal ein wenig ernster genommen werden könnten  

Danke für euer Verständnis




harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hallo Tim, hallo Tobias, wir (Dieter, Micha und ich) haben noch bis zum Knollen durchgezogen.
> Es waren nacher 60 km und ca. 1000 hm.
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (20. April 2009)

> Nun meld ich auch mal wieder - ich weiß nicht ob ihr das gemerkt habt, aber war schon ziemlich sauer



Hallo Dieter,

ja, ich habe es gemerkt.... allerdings leider erst, als zu spät war. Ich bin manchmal sehr unsensibel 

Ich will auch gar nicht lang rumschwafeln. Im nachhinein kam es mir selbst so vor als wenn wir gepowert haben, bis der erste vom Rad fällt .

Ich möchte mich hiermit in aller Form dafür entschuldigen.

Und ich hoffe, dass wir noch viele schöne Touren zusammen fahren werden.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (20. April 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

hast recht, war nicht ganz in Ordnung wie das gelaufen ist. Was hälst du davon wenn wir nächstes Wochenende mal eine Tour um Clausthal machen, die du planen kannst? Der Schnee müsste doch jetzt weg sein.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. April 2009)

Dieter fährt doch Tour D`E nergie, wofür ich ihm und Flori viel Spass wünsche. Leider kann ich ja nicht starten.

Für die nächsten gemeinsamen Ausflüge:

- öfter mal umsehen, ob alle noch da sind!
- der schwächste gibt das Tempo vor!

Wer trainieren will kann das tun, aber bitte vorher ankündigen. 
Muss Dieter schon recht geben, war ein hohes Tempo.
Ist denn der Oberharz jetzt schneefrei?
Bei moderatem Tempo würde ich mich auch mal hochwagen.


Grüße Tim


----------



## bike-flori_clz (21. April 2009)

moin!
tour d'energie rückt näher, ja. Spaß werden wir sicher haben, ich werde mich auch nicht umbringen und versuchen mit den heizern schritt (oder beser rad zu halten). durchkommen ist alles, solange ich nicht letzter werde.

am 2.5. ist ne besichtigung der strecke für das mtb-event in altenau. ich denke ich werde mir die strecke dann doch ansehen... hatte eigentlich vor in höxter beim altstadtrennen zu starten, aber ich brauch auch mal ein wochenende rennunterbrechung 
euch allen weiterhin frohes fahren, vielleicht dann auch in clz mal wieder zusammen


----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. April 2009)

Hallo ,

hat einer  von Euch auch morgen frei und lust auch ne lockere Runde?
MTB oder Rennrad.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. April 2009)

muß meine Runde für Morgen wieder absagen. Bin kurz zum Knollen hoch und habe bemerkt das meine erkältung mich foll im kriff hat. hatte keine Kraft in den Beinen und nun völlig alle.

Hoffe das geht bald vorbei, sonst wird mein Urlaub richtig be**** 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (22. April 2009)

Schön, dass ihr so reagiert - Danke für euer Verständnis  

Das zeigt mir, dass ich bei euch richtig bin  

Wie Tim schon schrieb - am Sonntag fahre ich die Tour de Energie in Göttingen - ich hoffe mal ich blamiere mich als MTB´ler auf ner Straßenveranstaltung nicht allzu sehr, und einer der 2199 anderen bleibt am Ende hinter mir 

und am 02.05. will evtl. auch die Besichtigung in Altenau mitfahren - mal schauen

edith: Schnee ist hier bei uns keiner mehr - reicht inzwischen auch  - am Sonntag war ich mal zur Wolfwarte hoch - da liegt noch ein büschen - speziell die Abfahrt runter zum Flutgraben - aber auch das sollte so nach und nach verschwinden:


----------



## harzholgi (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal den Singletrail gesichtet, der unterhalb der Hanskühnenburg runter ins Goldenketal führt.

Leider fängt der interessante Teil erst sehr weit unten im Tal an, so  dass nicht sehr viel hm übrigbleiben. Trotzdem ist er recht interessant.

Ich habe einige Passagen mal videografiert:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmf34vng7uI"]YouTube - Singletrail im Goldenketal[/ame]

Holgi


----------



## mhedder (24. April 2009)

@harzholgi:
Sieht aber trotzdem recht nett aus der Weg. Werden wir morgen mal in Angriff nehmen...

@All:
So, wie letzte Woche hier angekündigt, wollen wir (vier Biker zwischen 20 und gut 30) dieses Wocheende ein paar Trails im Siebertal unsicher machen, um unsere Fahrtechnik zu verfeinern. Schwerpunkt sind dieses mal Spitzkehren.

Wer also Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, ist gern eigeladen sich uns anzuschließen. 


Das ganze wird weniger einen Tourencharakter haben, da wir einzelne Stellen wohl immer mal wieder hoch schieben/tragen werden, um sie erneut zu üben.

Bei Interesse einfach kurze PM (diese werde ich bis heute Abend um 19 Uhr abrufen können, danach leider nicht mehr) oder einfach morgen Früh gegen 10 Uhr an der alten Holzschleiferei zwischen Paradies und Sieber vorbei kommen. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## bodo bagger (25. April 2009)

scheis se liege im bett mit nen schönen verklemmten ischiasnerv.... dreck... saison unterbrochen bevor sie angefangen hat.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. April 2009)

Moin Schmitti,

kannst du nen BSA Tretlager nachschneiden?

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (26. April 2009)

So, Tour de Energie auch überstanden 

Ist ja ne geile Veranstaltung - 2200 Biker - tolle Organisation (vielleicht wären ein paar mehr Toiletten nicht schlecht gewesen ;_) ) - Strecke war halt Straße aber trotzdem relativ interessant - Anstieg zum "Hohen Hagen" war auch nicht schlecht - aber nicht schlimmer wie zur HKB oder zum Stieglietzeck o. ä. - letztendlich nicht letzter geworden - das zählt

Aber absolut ist die  Stimmung - man meint bei der TdF zu fahren - vor allem am "Hohen Hagen" und auch im Ziel - absolut spitzenmäßig 

nochmal danke an Tim für die Reifen - ohne die Marathons´s wäre ich sicherlich 5 Min. langsamer gewesen 

und mit meiner Zeit war ich auch zufrieden - 1:43 für 46 km 


@Bodo: jute Besserung


----------



## bike-flori_clz (26. April 2009)

juppi. suupi krasse veranstaltung die tour..hat mir auch spaß gemacht.. allerdings komm ich mit den ergebnislisten nich so ganz klar
@dieter: du vielleicht??
auch ne urkunde kann ich nich drucken
som nun geh ich schlafen.. hab die 82km in 2h52m abgestrampelt.. die haben mich ganz schön gescheucht
gute nacht allen


----------



## mhedder (27. April 2009)

So, die gemischte Fraktion aus dem Siebertal ist wieder gut in den heimischen Gefilden angekommen. Ich wollte hier an dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Michael und Holgi aussprechen. 

Ihr habt ein großes Stück zum Gelingen unseres Wochenendes im Harz beigetragen. Zum einen durch die guten Streckenvorschläge im Vorfeld und zum anderen durch die Begleitung bei unseren Touren.
Hat einfach mächtig Laune gemacht mit Euch zu fahren. Ich denke jeder hatte seinen Spaß, auch wenn es doch eine recht unterschiedliche Truppe war, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## micha2 (27. April 2009)

Hi Marc,

uns hat das auch viel Spass gemacht. Ich habe mal die Höhendiagramme von beiden Tagen auf meine Webseite gestellt:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour33.htm
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour34.htm


> auch wenn es doch eine recht unterschiedliche Truppe war, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht. 

Ja, an der Fahrtechnik müssen wir noch üben 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

> auch wenn es doch eine recht unterschiedliche Truppe war, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht....

ich glaube, dass war gerade das schöne an der Tour 

...und schön war es wirklich.

Der Chip einer Helmkamera hat es leider nicht überlebt 
Reitstieg,  Sösestein und danach noch der Füllsender-Downhill: Das war wohl zu viel...

Bisher habe ich nur ein paar Schnipsel, zum Beispiel diesen hier:

Video gelöscht.
skr.

Vielleicht finde ich noch mehr...

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (27. April 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> > auch wenn es doch eine recht unterschiedliche Truppe war, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht....
> 
> ...




hallo holgi.

aus bekannten grund (schilder etc.) wäre es eventuell besser auf das posting von videos der besagten trails zu verzichten.... weiss ja warum. hat eh schon genug wellen geschlagen.


----------



## mhedder (28. April 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> hallo holgi.
> 
> aus bekannten grund (schilder etc.) wäre es eventuell besser auf das posting von videos der besagten trails zu verzichten.... weiss ja warum. hat eh schon genug wellen geschlagen.



Ja, muss bode bagger absolut Recht geben. Ich denke youtube ist kein guter Ort, für Videos dieser Art...

@Holgi: Vieleicht kann man ja die Videos auf andere Art und Weise austauschen? Wäre echt schön.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Grauer (29. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
am 17.05.09 findet in CLZ der TrengaDe Marathon statt. Fährt da einer von Euch mit / ist in den letzten Jahren mitgefahren und kann etwas zum Anspruch, Profil, HM dieses Marathon sagen ?
Habe eventuell Interesse dort zu fahren, würde mich vorher aber gern schlau machen (lassen).


----------



## bike-flori_clz (30. April 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am 17.05.09 findet in CLZ der TrengaDe Marathon statt. Fährt da einer von Euch mit / ist in den letzten Jahren mitgefahren und kann etwas zum Anspruch, Profil, HM dieses Marathon sagen ?
> Habe eventuell Interesse dort zu fahren, würde mich vorher aber gern schlau machen (lassen).



moin grauer!
bin letztes jahr dabei gewesen und muss sagen, die strecke hats doch ganz schön in sich. bin nur die kurz-distanz gefahren, hat aber eigentlich gereicht. ein paar heftige anstiege dabei, die dazu noch eher schlecht zu fahren waren...ausgewaschene wege, rieeesen steine..etc....
einige die eigentlich mitteldistanz fahren wollten, haben dann doch lieber nur eine runde gemacht und abgebrochen, zumindest hab ich das von ein paar leuten kurz vorm ende der 1. runde vernommen.
alles in allem aber dennoch ein cooles rennen, zum glück hab ich s nicht so weit, wohn in clz und werde auch diesmal wieder am start sein.
laut profil, wird es wohl wieder annährend die strecke vom letzten jahr sein...solltest du dir allerdings lieber vorher mal ansehen, bzw. bei der streckenbesichtigung teilnehmen.


----------



## Rinnetaler (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch die Tour de Energie erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Habe für die 82 Kilometer 2,25 gebraucht.  

Was anderes:

Ich wollte von der Hans Kühnen Burg über Stieglingseck auf den Brocken fahren. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

Wenn ja - kann mir wer die Anlaufpunkte (Ausschilderung) nennen. 

Danke sagt Rinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (30. April 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am 17.05.09 findet in CLZ der TrengaDe Marathon statt. Fährt da einer von Euch mit / ist in den letzten Jahren mitgefahren und kann etwas zum Anspruch, Profil, HM dieses Marathon sagen ?
> Habe eventuell Interesse dort zu fahren, würde mich vorher aber gern schlau machen (lassen).



Bin im letzten Jahr nicht mitgefahren, fahre aber dieses Jahr die Mitteldistanz mit.


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2009)

Hi,

> Ich wollte von der Hans Kühnen Burg über Stieglingseck auf den Brocken fahren. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

Da sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Stieglitzeck --> Branderklippe --> Philippsbrücke --> Wolfswarte --> Clausthaler Flutgraben

2. Stieglitzeck rechts umfahren, d.h. auf der Ackerstrasse schon vorher (774.7) rechts bergab in Richtung Schluft fahren, aber an der nächsten Abbiegung (710) wieder links den Berg hoch, dann kommst durch die "schwarze Schluft" irgendwann auf die Harzhochstrasse, der du ein kurzes Stück folgst. Dann links hoch zum Clausthaler Flutgraben.
Die Zahlen sind Höhenangaben aus der topographischen Karte.

Der kürzere Weg von Herzberg in Richtung Brocken führt aber nicht über die Hanskühnenburg, sondern über Knollen --> Sieberberg --> Jordanshöhe --> Rehberger Graben --> Oderteich

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (30. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Ich wollte von der Hans Kühnen Burg über Stieglingseck auf den Brocken fahren. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?
> 
> ...



Danke Michael für die Info - ich wollte über die Hans Kühnen Burg fahren, über den Knollen kenn ich den Weg.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. April 2009)

Nimm Michas 1 Vorschlag über Phillipsbrücke und Wolfswarte.


----------



## Rinnetaler (30. April 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Nimm Michas 1 Vorschlag über Phillipsbrücke und Wolfswarte.



Sind diese Punkte ausgeschildert.


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2009)

Hi,



Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Sind diese Punkte ausgeschildert.



Keine Ahnung ob an jeder Ecke ein Schild steht. Also von Stieglitzeck etwa 200m auf der Harzhochstrasse bergab, dann rechts abbiegen. Immer geradeaus dem Weg folgen bis zur Phillipsbrücke. Etwa 20m hinter der Brücke gehen rechts zwei Wege ab. Der eine führt steil bergauf (fahren unmöglich), am Okerstein vorbei. Der andere ist etwas breiter und fahrbar. Beide Wege treffen nach etwa 500m auf die Forststrasse, die zur Wolfswarte hinauf führt. 
Von der Wolfswarte führt auf der anderen Seite ein Weg hinunter zum Clausthaler Flutgraben. Dieser Weg ist schwierig mit vielen grossen Steinen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (30. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Grauer (1. Mai 2009)

@ flori:
Danke für die Infos. Ich kann aber nirgends einen Streckenplan für den TrengaDE finden, also dürfte es schwierig werden die Strecke vorher schon mal abzufahren. Oder gibt es irgendwo (und ich habe es schlicht übersehen) einen solchen Plan ?

viel Grüße aus dem Flachland


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. Mai 2009)

@grauer: hätte schwören können, dass es im letzten jahr ne streckenbeschreibung gab
naja, irgendwie kann man sich die beflaggte strecke im vorfeld auch nicht ansehen?! keine ahnung, dann eben auf gut glück rein in die strecke am wettkampftag

http://www.wsv.harz.de/marathon/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. Mai 2009)

für den Trenga und Altenau gab es doch immer Termine zur Streckenbesichtigung ,oder?


----------



## Rinnetaler (1. Mai 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael - es war alles ausgeschildert.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Harz, wohne aber nicht unweit davon entfernt und würde gern mal an einer Fahrtechnikschulung teilnehmen. Bin beim Stöbern im Netz u.a. auf die MTB-Schule in Osterode gestoßen und wollte daher bei euch nachfragen, ob ihr mir ggf. etwas darüber berichten könnt!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Mai 2009)

Osterode wäre mir neu....haste nen Link?
Die meisten fahren mit Trailtech http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/STANDORTE.152.0.html. Macht wohl einen guten Eindruck. Zumindest sind die Jungs nett.

Und Schmittis Bikeshop http://www.schmittis-bikeshop.de/ plant evtl. wieder was ( Herzberg), frag doch mal dort nach.

Grüße


----------



## ZappBrannigan (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Emil,

vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips! Hier der Link, über den ich auf die besagte Bikeschule in Osterode gestoßen bin. Ist ein Bericht aus der Bike aus dem Jahr 2002. Also schon etwas älter  Dort werden u.a. einige Unterkünfte und Bike-Shops in Osterode aufgezählt, mit der ergänzenden Bemerkung, dass dort auch die erste MTB-Schule im Harz ist 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/reise/touren/deutschland/niedersachsen/harz.36758.2.htm

Naja ... vielleicht gibt's die ja auch schon nicht mehr!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Mai 2009)

Na ja, Harz Bike und Motion Tech gibbet zumindest nicht mehr....Klapproth ist noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelsea (6. Mai 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> @ flori:
> Danke für die Infos. Ich kann aber nirgends einen Streckenplan für den TrengaDE finden, also dürfte es schwierig werden die Strecke vorher schon mal abzufahren. Oder gibt es irgendwo (und ich habe es schlicht übersehen) einen solchen Plan ?
> 
> viel Grüße aus dem Flachland


 
Hallo Grauer,
ich habe die GPS-Daten der Strecke aus 2008. Falls es Dir weiterhilft, bitte melden.


----------



## Grauer (6. Mai 2009)

@ chelsea:


chelsea schrieb:


> Hallo Grauer,
> ich habe die GPS-Daten der Strecke aus 2008. Falls es Dir weiterhilft, bitte melden.



Prima, kannst Du mir die Daten per PN schicken ?

vG


----------



## Grauer (11. Mai 2009)

@ all:
fährt wer von Euch  den TRENGA DE-Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld mit ?


----------



## Rinnetaler (11. Mai 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> @ all:
> fährt wer von Euch  den TRENGA DE-Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld mit ?



Ich - mittlere Distanz


----------



## Grauer (12. Mai 2009)

@ rinnetaler:
ups, da bräucht ich glatt nen Blutdoping für die Strecke. Bei mir reicht es nur zur kurzen Runde.


----------



## Rinnetaler (12. Mai 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> @ rinnetaler:
> ups, da bräucht ich glatt nen Blutdoping für die Strecke. Bei mir reicht es nur zur kurzen Runde.



Die Höhenmeter sind mit 740 pro Runde überschaubar, deswegen die 2 Runden.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. Mai 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> @ all:
> fährt wer von Euch  den TRENGA DE-Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld mit ?



ich bin auch dabei, allerdings wieder nur kurzstrecke... weil ich immer soo müde bin morgens


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2009)

dann musst du mal früher ins Bettchen gehen 


Wie schauts denn in Herzberg aus - alles im Lot bei euch?

Ich war die letzte Zeit auch wenig hier - hatte einiges zu tuen - unter anderem die Entscheidung welches Fully es nun werden soll 

fährt nun eigentlich noch jemand in Bad Sachsa mit? - Tim, bist du noch dabei?


----------



## micha2 (13. Mai 2009)

Hi Dieter,

> Wie schauts denn in Herzberg aus - alles im Lot bei euch?

Alles klar hier, nur keine Zeit für's Radfahren weil so viel Arbeit ist. 
Das Bike ist halb zerlegt und ich warte auf Ersatzteile. Im Drehgriff von der Gangschaltung ist die Feder gebrochen, bei den letzten beiden Touren musste ich immer den Griff festhalten, wenn man loslässt rutscht von selbst der 8. Gang rein. 
Die Hinterrad-Felge war auch defekt und muss demnächst neu eingespeicht werden. 
Ich trainiere für den Harzer Berglauf:
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/inde...il&agid=6&year=2009&month=06&day=28&Itemid=61

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (13. Mai 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> dann musst du mal früher ins Bettchen gehen
> 
> 
> Wie schauts denn in Herzberg aus - alles im Lot bei euch?
> ...



Was issen in Bad Sachsa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. Mai 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> fährt nun eigentlich noch jemand in Bad Sachsa mit? - Tim, bist du noch dabei?



Jo! 
Familienrat hats genehmigt.....

Rinne: www.vitalhotel.de


----------



## bike-flori_clz (14. Mai 2009)

genau! wat issn in bad sachsa????


----------



## Rinnetaler (14. Mai 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> genau! wat issn in bad sachsa????



Bad Harzburg ist mir als Harz Cup MTB Rennen bekannt.


----------



## average.stalker (14. Mai 2009)

Hey!

ich will nicht faul wirken, aber auch nicht 55 Seiten durchlesen.

wir wollen nächste woche eventuell einen tag im Harz verbringen und von Osterode aus starten.

Frage an euch: könnt ihr ein paar gute tips für ein paar schöne trails geben?
von wo aus startet man gut, wo könnte es hingehen?
richtung hanskühnenburg hatten wir schon angedacht... oben über den Acker, aber wie am schönsten wieder runter? möglichst Trail-lastig und flowig, aber eben waldautobahn vermeiden, wenns geht..

danke für eure tips!


----------



## harzholgi (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> möglichst Trail-lastig und flowig, aber eben waldautobahn vermeiden, wenns geht..



Hallo,

wie viel hm 
wie viel km
wie viel h
wie viel S

dürfen es denn sein?

Holgi


----------



## HITOMI (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Holgi,
ich klinke mich mal ein (gehör dazu )
Wir hatten so an etwa 30 km und 800 Hm gedacht. S2 - S3 wäre super.
Was meinst Du denn mit h?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

S3 findet ihr da nicht. S2 sind die Wege, die hier als verbotene Wege mehrfach auftauchen werden und , zumindest von mir, nicht weiter genannt werden.
Generell solltet ihr euch im Bereich des Acker- Bruchberges aufhalten. Schon der Weg dorthoch sind ca 800 HM. Oben gibts nen schönen Kammweg und eine Einkehrmöglichkeit.

Tim


----------



## Kono (15. Mai 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> S2 sind die Wege, die hier als verbotene Wege mehrfach auftauchen werden und , zumindest von mir, nicht weiter genannt werden.


Räusper, räusper... S2, aber auch nur bei Regen und Dunkelheit... 

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich hier so rein platze. Aber ich finde das irgendwie schon schräg von einigen, hier einfach reinzuschreiben: 30km 800hm mach mir mal eine S2-S3 Tour fertig, bin selber zu faul zum lesen...
Ich bin gerade vergangen Mittwoch mit ein paar Kumpels an und um die HKB herum unterwegs gewesen. Es war eine sehr anstrengende aber wunderbare Tour (71km,2200hm) und wir haben bestimmt die besten, schönsten und schwierigsten Trails zwischen der HKB und dem großen Knollen mit genommen. Eine vernünftige Karte und lesen gehört nunmal mit zur Vorplanung. Und in diesem Thread stehen wirklich schon mehr als genug Infos für eine wirklich schöne und Trail lastige Tour.
Danke an alle Harzfreunde die hier so fleißig aktiv sind und die diese kleinen aber netten Infos hier mit reinstellen (bzw. schon reingestellt haben).
Grüße auch nochmal an Harzholgi, den wir an der HKB Baude noch getroffen haben.

Grüße aus Hamburg
Kono


----------



## harzholgi (15. Mai 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> S3 findet ihr da nicht. S2 sind die Wege, die hier als verbotene Wege mehrfach auftauchen



Hallo,
stimmt, Tim hat völlig recht  Osterode ist eigentlich für diese Kategorie eine suboptimale Startbasis. 
Bis ihr da irgendwo auf S3 trefft habt ihr euer hm-Limit schon erreicht. 
Und der Tip mit Bruchberg ist nicht schlecht 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

irgendwie bereue ich es immer häufiger in diesen foren freundliche fragen zu stellen - leute wie ihr sollten lieber einfach gar nicht antworten, anstatt diesen selbstgefälligen mist abzulassen...

bei 55 seiten bin ich selbstverständlich zu faul zum lesen.

interessant finde ich es, dass die leute immer noch genug muse habe lange antworten zu schreiben, in denen nichts steht, ausser dass sie sich selber abfeiern.

ich kann karten lesen, war schon mal in der gegend und im gegensatz zu euch kann ich, wenn mich jemand freundlich fragt, auch freundlich antworten...


----------



## MTBfun (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> irgendwie bereue ich es immer häufiger in diesen foren freundliche fragen zu stellen - leute wie ihr sollten lieber einfach gar nicht antworten, anstatt diesen selbstgefälligen mist abzulassen...



Wer ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen?

Holgi hat doch nur gefragt wieviel HM (höhenmeter) KM (kilometer) usw. du schaffst....

Er kann ja nicht wissen, ob du schon an der ersten Steigung schieben musst und daher fragt er erstmal was du schaffst bevor er einen tipp gibt.

Nächstes mal erst lesen, dann denken, nochmal denken und dann erst schreiben, sonst darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn dir bald keiner mehr antwortet!


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Mai 2009)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Wer ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen?
> 
> Holgi hat doch nur gefragt wieviel HM (höhenmeter) KM (kilometer) usw. du schaffst....
> 
> ...



es war wohl nicht "Holgi's" Antwort, sondern "Kono's" gemeint....
als unbeteiligter Mitleser hab ich bei der Antwort genau das gedacht, was Skywalker auch geäußert hat. Also ruhig bleiben.


----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

ähm - ich wollte mir ja von niemanden eine 3 tages tour planen lassen, sondern nur ein paar tips im sinne von: fahr doch mal von X in richtigung Y los, da und da ist der abc trail, der ist nett...

ich lerne daraus: der harzer ist gern unter sich, freut sich über seine tollen trails und haben keine lust diese zu teilen

viel spaß noch.

ps: wer ist skywalker? (außer Vader´s Sohn  ), falls du mich meinst: das ist ein Stormtrooper, der da die Tageszeitung liest


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ps: wer ist skywalker? (außer Vader´s Sohn  ), falls du mich meinst: das ist ein Stormtrooper, der da die Tageszeitung liest



oh, ja - verwechselt  Skywalker ist schwarz   - sollte keine Beleidigung sein  (aber das ist wohl off-topic)

Einige ganz nette Harz-Touren findest du bei gps-tour.info (s. auch unsere Signatur).


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich lerne daraus: der harzer ist gern unter sich, freut sich über seine tollen trails und haben keine lust diese zu teilen



Hättest du dir echt sparen können. Tipps gabs ja schließlich. Und wenn du dich auf Kona beziehst, der wohnt gar nicht im Harz. 

Immer wieder haben wir hier solche Nichtharzer, die rumpöbeln, wenn wir hier nicht direkt die geilen Trails ausspucken. Lies doch mal die Freds durch, zum Thema Sperrungen, dann könntest du evtl. verstehen, das wir zurückhalten sind. Schließlich soll der Harz noch lange offen sein. Und für die Downhiller gibbets ja Parks.

Danke und Grüße
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

ich bin kein downhiller
ich hab nicht gepöbelt
ich hab freundlich gefragt
ich hab eh kein interesse mehr

@tom: diese verwechslung ist ein skandal!  
danke für den gps-tip!
ich ziehe mir mal ein paar herunter

viel spaß noch


----------



## Kono (15. Mai 2009)

Lese ich das richtig? Du machst hier ein riesen Wirbel, nur weil *ICH* deine Tour- und Trailanfrage "schräg" finde? Du hast wirklich ein etwas dünnes Fell. Nimm ein paar Tropfen Baldrian und geh 'ne Runde biken!


----------



## Winky (17. Mai 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> genau! wat issn in bad sachsa????



Hi,

eine MTB EXPO ausgerichtet vom Vital Hotel Bad Sachsa, mit CC Rennen (3verschiedene Streckenlängen) und Bergsprint.

Siehe www.vitalhotel.de


----------



## Grauer (18. Mai 2009)

@ all:
run and bike 4 help am *23.08.2009*:
- MTB Marathon über 40 km und 60 km
- CC Rennen über 20 km

 Die Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörden liegt vor.
*Termine für Streckenbesichtigungen:*


Marathon: Samstag, 06.06.2009, 16.00 Uhr
Marathon: Sonntag, 21.06.2009, 10.00 Uhr
CC Rennen: Samstag, 15.08.2009, 16.00 Uhr
Bei Interesse mehr Infos in den Neuigkeiten unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe in Clausthal auf der 68 Kilometer jemanden kennen gelernt. Wir hatten echt nen guten Teamwork über die Distanz. 

Vielleicht kennt den jemand oder er liest mit. 

Manuel E. (team wolfskult) und er hat die Strecke in Claustahl aus dem ff gekannt. Er fährt sie angeblich jedes Wochenende, also müßte er aus der Gegend kommen. 

Also dann - Gruß Rinne. 

P.S. Über die 68 km bin ich 22. gesamt geworden - da geht einiges.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (18. Mai 2009)

jau. manuel kommt aus wolfshagen...musst ma  in meinem alten forum rund um clausthal-zellerfeld gucken, manuel eichhorn heißt der


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Mai 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> jau. manuel kommt aus wolfshagen...musst ma  in meinem alten forum rund um clausthal-zellerfeld gucken, manuel eichhorn heißt der



Ich wollt den Namen nicht ausschreiben - hast du eventuell Kontaktdaten. Eventuell Mailadresse. 

Schick mal Link vom alten Forum. - Danke


----------



## harzholgi (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@schmitti: hier ist übrigens der versprochene Link auf die Seite der Trainingsverwaltung mit den aktuellen Einträgen, ohne die "Altlasten":

http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/summary/group_yearly/2009/group:44


Holgi


----------



## hioschi (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute.

@holgi: danke für den Link, da sieht doch alles schon etwas freundlicher aus 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Feiertag

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Junx - gehts euch gut?

Micha - Bike wieder iO?

Wie schauts denn bei euch über Pfingsten aus - wollen wir mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (25. Mai 2009)

moin! was geht pfingsten? vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal zeit mit meinem lieben fully-onkel und euch ne runde zu drehen, plant mal und ich werd sehen was die zeit so hergiebt


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bin über Pfingsten in Bonn. Sorry. Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Runde mitfahren.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

> Micha - Bike wieder iO?

ja, das ist wieder in Ordnung.


> Wie schauts denn bei euch über Pfingsten aus - wollen wir mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde fahren?

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust. Mach mal Vorschläge.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (27. Mai 2009)

mmmh - was haltet ihr davon:

wir treffen uns am Stieglitzeck (am Montag gegen 11.00 Uhr) - fahren dann Wolfswarte - hoch zum Torfhaus (Futterpause für Micha  - dann den Märchenweg zum Oderteich runter

was meint ihr?


----------



## micha2 (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> mmmh - was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> wir treffen uns am Stieglitzeck (am Montag gegen 11.00 Uhr) - fahren dann Wolfswarte - hoch zum Torfhaus (Futterpause für Micha  - dann den Märchenweg zum Oderteich runter
> 
> was meint ihr?



Hört sich gut an! Aber wieso Futterpause nur für mich? Willst du nur zuschauen wie ich futtere?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (28. Mai 2009)

moin moin!
hätte mal ne frage an euch! hat einer von euch kartenmaterial von northeim und umgebung? vitaturm usw? würde ganz gerne mal meine touren von dort einzeichnen und habe bis jetzt nur so die grobe fahrlinie einzeichnen können! also sollte das schon mit forstwegen sein! wäre echt super aber muss sich keiner für ein abbrechen wäre nur mal interessant zu sehen.

dankeschön schon mal

mfg mano


----------



## Harzberti (28. Mai 2009)

Guckst Du hier: http://geolife.nolis14.nol-is.de/navigator/suche-touren.html

Mit dem Programm musst du ein wenig "spielen". Kannst dann aber (nach kostenloser! Registrierung) deine Strecken einzeichnen, verwalten, vermessen, exportieren (z.b. für google earth) usw.

Ich finde die Karten dort sehr detailiert. Ausserdem kannst du das ganze noch vergleichen mir preußischem Kartenmaterial. Dann bekommt das ganze einen nostalgischen Tatsch. Viel Spass damit!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Mano (28. Mai 2009)

uui das is ja der hammer dankeschön harzberti 
da muss ich mich aber die tage mal dransetzen und kräftig einzeichnen
gruß aus dorste ins nachbardorf
vll trifft man sich ja mal unterwegs!?
schönen tag noch!


----------



## micha2 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kurzfristiger Touraufruf für heute:
Herzberg - Knollen - Sieberberg - Jordanshöhe - Oderteich und zurück

Treffpunkt 14:00 bei mir, 05521 854265

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> mmmh - was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> wir treffen uns am Stieglitzeck (am Montag gegen 11.00 Uhr) - fahren dann Wolfswarte - hoch zum Torfhaus (Futterpause für Micha  - dann den Märchenweg zum Oderteich runter
> 
> was meint ihr?



Wie sieht's denn aus, wer kommt mit?
Wann und wo fahren wir in Herzberg los?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Micha!

Sorry, aber ich muss leider für morgen absagen 

Mir sind da ein paar familiäre Verpflichtungen dazwischengekommen  - tut mit leid

Nächtes WE geht bei mir leider auch nichts, da hab ich nen Lehrgang 

Wo ist eigentlich Holgi?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (31. Mai 2009)

dann hat sich das mit morgen wohl erübrigt.
nich schlimm.dann fahr ich mal ne runde rennrad für die kondition
allen noch schöne pfingsten


----------



## micha2 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,

> Sorry, aber ich muss leider für morgen absagen 

Macht nix, dann setze ich für morgen ein grösseres Lauftraining an.


> Wo ist eigentlich Holgi?

Keine Ahnung.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## max pape (31. Mai 2009)

hallo ich habe ein ferienhaus in buntenbock und von buntenbock da gibt es ja son fernsehturm und da gibt es son kleinen single trail nach lerbach runter bin in leider aber lange nicht mehr gefahren ist ganz lustig


----------



## harzholgi (31. Mai 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> > Wo ist eigentlich Holgi?
> 
> Keine Ahnung.



Hallo,
hier bin ich
Ich war letzte Woche beruflich 2 Tage im Ausland: München

Gestern hatte ich Deine Info mit der Tour um 14.00 erst um 14:30 geleden. Bin daraufhin aber schnell über  Sieber zum Knollen hoch. Habe aber niemanden getroffen. Es waren auch keine Spuren an der Aschentalshalbe 

Heute hatte ich mitten am Nachmittag einen Termin und konnte daher nur eine kurze Runde bis 15 Uhr fahren.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gestern hatte ich Deine Info mit der Tour um 14.00 erst um 14:30 geleden. Bin daraufhin aber schnell über  Sieber zum Knollen hoch. Habe aber niemanden getroffen. Es waren auch keine Spuren an der Aschentalshalbe



Dann müssen wir uns knapp verfehlt haben. Ich bin auf direktem Weg zum Knollen hochgefahren, habe da ein Stück Käsekuchen gegessen, und dann bin ich bis zum Sieberberg weiter gefahren (auf der östlichen Route um die Aschentalshalbe herum). Dann war ich der Meinung dass es zu kalt und windig ist, und deshalb bin ich auf der Strasse über Sieber zurückgefahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Winky (31. Mai 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich lese immer Sieberberg, ist damit der Gödeckekopf oder Gödeckeköpfe gemeint?


----------



## micha2 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,



Winky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich lese immer Sieberberg, ist damit der Gödeckekopf oder Gödeckeköpfe gemeint?



Mit "Sieberberg" meine ich die höchste Stelle der Strasse zwischen Sieber und St. Andreasberg. Der Gödeckenkopf ist weiter südlich.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Grauer (1. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht ist das auch etwas für Euch:
Am *23.08.09* findet in Göttingen die Charity-Veranstaltung _*run and bike 4 help*_ statt. 
Neben diversen Laufstrecken wird es in diesem Jahr wieder attraktive MTB-Rennen auf neuen Strecken geben.


*20 km CC-Race* über 4 Runden a´4 km mit harten 752 HM und einem Trailanteil von knapp 40 %.
*40 km Marathon-Kurzdistanz* über 1079 HM, konditionell fordernd, fahrtechnisch eher einfach und hohem Trailanteil.
*60 km Marathon-Mitteldistanz* über 1611 HM.
  Um die neue Marathonstrecke kennenzulernen, werden am 
 

Samstag, 06.06.2009, 16.00 Uhr und
Sonntag, 21.06.2009, 10.00 Uhr
 geführte Touren angeboten. Bei Interesse bitte unter [email protected] anmelden.

Mehr Infos zur Veranstaltung findet ihr unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Winky (1. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke, dann ist der Sieberberg eine Straße.
Ich stand letzte Woche am Schwimmbad in Sieber und hatte nach dem Weg zu den Gödekenkopf gefragt.
So richtig konnte man aber damit nichts anfangen, und man sprach immer vom Sieberberg.
Wie du sagst sind das aber zwei verschiedene Berge.
Es heißt glaub ich auch nicht Gödekenköpfe, sondern Gödekenplatz.

Den Einstieg habe ich auch nicht richtig  gefunden, bin dann hinter dem Schwimmbad linksseitig in den Berg gefahren.
Irgendwann bin ich auf einen Weg gestoßen, der zu diesem Platz führte.


----------



## micha2 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,

> danke, dann ist der Sieberberg eine Straße.

ja und nein. Die Bezeichnung "Sieberberg" wird zwar für die eben beschriebene Stelle verwendet, aber es gibt auch noch einen richtigen "Sieberberg", der noch etwas höher ist. Der ist ca. 1km weiter nördlich.


> Ich stand letzte Woche am Schwimmbad in Sieber und hatte nach dem Weg zu den Gödekenkopf gefragt.
So richtig konnte man aber damit nichts anfangen, und man sprach immer vom Sieberberg.
Wie du sagst sind das aber zwei verschiedene Berge.

Es sind definitiv zwei verschiedene Berge. Aus der topographischen Karte geht das klar hervor. Das dumme ist nur dass dieses Gebiet genau in der Ecke der Karte liegt, also brauchst du die Karten 4228 und 4328, und wenn du noch 500m weiter in Richtung Osten willst dann brauchst du auch noch 4229 und 4329.


> Es heißt glaub ich auch nicht Gödekenköpfe, sondern Gödekenplatz.

Das sind zwei verschiedene Orte, der Platz liegt 700m nördlich vom Berg.
Auf dem Berg war ich noch nie, keine Ahnung ob der Weg überhaupt befahrbar ist. Könnte man mal ausprobieren.


> Den Einstieg habe ich auch nicht richtig  gefunden, bin dann hinter dem Schwimmbad linksseitig in den Berg gefahren.
Irgendwann bin ich auf einen Weg gestoßen, der zu diesem Platz führte.

Das ist schon richtig, wenn man der Käseberg-Loipe folgt kommt man zum Gödeckenplatz.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (6. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wer hat Lust heute Nachmittag eine Tour ab Herzberg zu machen? 
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter. Start 14:00 oder 15:00.
Wir könnten ja mal testen, ob man auf den Gödeckenkopf fahren kann.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> wer hat Lust heute Nachmittag eine Tour ab Herzberg zu machen?



Hallo,
ich war gestern Abend beim Chinesen am Buffet und muss heute sowieso abspecken 
Warum nicht Gödekekopf. Ich weis zwar nicht wo der ist, aber ich werds schon schaffen...
14 Uhr wäre OK.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. Juni 2009)

Hi,

> Warum nicht Gödekekopf. Ich weis zwar nicht wo der ist

Zwischen Knollen und Sieberberg.


> 14 Uhr wäre OK.

ok, schlage vor wir treffen uns um 14:00 hinter der Papierfabrik, da wo der Wanderweg zum Knollen anfängt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ok, schlage vor wir treffen uns um 14:00 hinter der Papierfabrik, da wo der Wanderweg zum Knollen anfängt.



Ich werde da sein 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und einen schönen Nachmittag und viel Spaß beim Biken. Ich würde gern mit euch mal wieder eine runde Fahren.
Aber die nächsten WE sind ausgebucht. Nächstes WE Prag und darauf das WE Flensburg, dabei würde ich doch lieber mal wieder eine runde Biken gehen.
In der Woche sieht es immer schlecht aus mit der Zeit.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## micha2 (6. Juni 2009)

Hi,

> Ich stand letzte Woche am Schwimmbad in Sieber und hatte nach dem Weg zu den Gödekenkopf gefragt.

Zusammen mit Holgi habe ich heute den Gödeckenkopf gesucht. Es hat zwar die ganze Zeit geregnet, aber was soll's. Zuerst sind wir zum Knollen hoch und haben da eine kleine Pause gemacht, mit Käsekuchen. Dann ging es weiter zum Gödeckenplatz, der problemlos zu finden ist. Dann sind wir hinter dem Gödeckenplatz den Berg hochgefahren, in der Annahme dass es der Gödeckenkopf sein müsste. Oben angekommen haben wir mit GPS überprüft wo wir sind, mussten aber feststellen dass es einer von den Koboltstaler Köpfen war. Also wieder runter zum Gödeckenplatz, und nochmal genau mit GPS die Richtung gepeilt, und dann einen anderen Weg ausprobiert. Der führte dann wirklich zu der Stelle, wo in der topographischen Karte "Gödeckenkopf" steht. Dort ist aber nur ein grosser Wendeplatz, und es ist auch kein Kopf im Sinne von Berggipfel, sondern liegt am Hang (das stimmt mit der Karte überein). Es gibt also nichts, weshalb es sich lohnen würde dort hin zu fahren. Der Koboltstaler Kopf hingegen war interessant, da müssen wir nochmal bei besserem Wetter hin.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Winky (6. Juni 2009)

Ja hat denn der Holgi keine Bilder gemacht????


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juni 2009)

Gibts überhaupt noch Käsekuchen?
Ist doch alles schon verzehrt...


----------



## harzholgi (7. Juni 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Ja hat denn der Holgi keine Bilder gemacht????



Doch, hat er...

Er musste aber noch in die Kirche. In der Christuskirche in Herzberg war heute die lange Nacht der Musik mit Orgel, Chor und vor allem Country und Jazz. 

Bilder der Tour gibts hier:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv5RN2RSS2U"]YouTube - Auf der Suche nach dem GÃ¶decke-Platz[/ame]

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

am 1. und 2. August findet der Frankenwald-Radmarathon statt. Es gibt verschiedene Strecken von 50 bis 250km, die mit Rennrad gefahren werden. 

http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/

Mal angenommen, ich würde da hinfahren und ich hätte noch Platz im Auto. Hätte da jemand Interesse mitzufahren?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Holgi,hallo Micha.

Scheint ja eine tolle Tour gewesen zu sein, aber das Wetter war ja nicht so dolle. 
Hauptsache hat euch Spaß gemacht.
@holgi: das Video ist ganz witzig

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## harzholgi (8. Juni 2009)

hioschi schrieb:


> @holgi: das Video ist ganz witzig



Hallo,

schade nur, dass in der letzten Einstellung die "Sommersprossen" nicht so richtig rüberkommen. Das sah im Original richtig schlimm aus. Meine Frau hat sich jedenfalls gewundert, warum es im Badezimmer so sandig war 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (8. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> 50 bis 250km, die mit Rennrad gefahren werden.



Hallo Micha,
ich hab doch kein Rennrad 
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

> ich hab doch kein Rennrad 

Aber das könnte man sich doch sicherlich irgendwo ausleihen. Ich habe meins auch seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt und müsste erst mal neue Reifen drauf machen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rinnetaler (8. Juni 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> ich hab doch kein Rennrad
> Holgi



Ich aber - gerade vom Glocknerkönig zurück und die 27 Kilometer mit 1660 Höhenmetern unter 2 Stunden gefahren. 

@ Micha - schau mir die Sache mal an.


----------



## bodo bagger (8. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am 1. und 2. August findet der Frankenwald-Radmarathon statt. Es gibt verschiedene Strecken von 50 bis 250km, die mit Rennrad gefahren werden.
> 
> ...



also den 100er könnte man ja mal mit fahren... bin ja dieses jahr aus verletzungsgründen bisher nur renne gefahren...noch nicht einmal auf dem mounty gewesen... scheiss kahnbeinbruch..

gerade mal das höhenprofil angeschaut.... doch den 75er....


----------



## micha2 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,



bodo bagger schrieb:


> also den 100er könnte man ja mal mit fahren... gerade mal das höhenprofil angeschaut.... doch den 75er....



Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die 110km zu fahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> ich hab doch kein Rennrad
> Holgi



Ich hab da nochmal nachgelesen und folgendes gefunden:

"Bei unserer Veranstaltung ist jedes Rad erlaubt, das den Vorschriften entspricht und verkehrssicher ist. Eine Gefahr darf von deinem Rad jedoch nicht ausgehen. Bei Liegerädern, Tandem, Triathlon-Rädern etc. sehen wir keinerlei Probleme. Bei Einrädern liegt es an Dir ob Du es schaffst  !!!!"

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. Juni 2009)

werde auf alle Fälle am 1-2. Auguts nicht dabei sein. Bin dann auf der Norschleife und quälle mich im 2er Team im 24h Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (9. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerade mal meine momtane bergtauglichkeit getestet...  von osterode mal bis zum stieglitzeck rauf und wieder back...  ca. 50km 2 stunden.... also nen 25er schnitt... und ca. 600hm.... also denke mal der 75er ist drin, der 110er weiss ich noch nicht... mal sehen wie ich die nächsten wochen aufs rad komme


----------



## micha2 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,



bodo bagger schrieb:


> gerade mal meine momtane bergtauglichkeit getestet...  von osterode mal bis zum stieglitzeck rauf und wieder back...  ca. 50km 2 stunden.... also nen 25er schnitt... und ca. 600hm.... also denke mal der 75er ist drin, der 110er weiss ich noch nicht... mal sehen wie ich die nächsten wochen aufs rad komme



Du hast ja noch Zeit, die Voranmeldung ist noch bis zum 5.7. möglich. Danach wird's teurer.
Nachdem nun geklärt ist dass man da auch mit MTB fahren kann (siehe Fotos vom letzten Jahr), werde ich auch das MTB nehmen. Habe keine Lust auf Experimente mit dem alten Rennrad.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. Juni 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
na dann weiss ich ja, wo ich mir ein Rennrad leihen kann 

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (10. Juni 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> na dann weiss ich ja, wo ich mir ein Rennrad leihen kann
> 
> Holgi



genau, dann fährt micha mit dem mtb und wir beide fahren mit dem rennrad....


----------



## micha2 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> na dann weiss ich ja, wo ich mir ein Rennrad leihen kann
> 
> Holgi



Klar, das kann ich dir leihen. Aber nach ~10-15 Jahren Nichtbenutzung müssen da neue Reifen drauf.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Juni 2009)

Reifen könnte ich besorgen oder einen Laufradsatz mit 10fach...


----------



## micha2 (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mich beim Frankenwald-Radmarathon für die 110km Strecke angemeldet, bin Startnummer 1091.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Junx!

Ja, ich lebe auch noch 

Sorry, dass ich nun so lange nicht hier war - aber irgendwie liegt bei uns die letzten Wochen am WE immer was an - zumindest so, das ich nicht weitläufig planen kann bzw. nicht allzu weit weg kann 

Momentan schaut es danach aus, dass ich am Samstag evtl. könnte - Wie schaut es denn bei euch aus?

@Holgi: Man kann auch mit nem MTB auf Straße fahren - habe ich in Göttingen bei der Tour de Energie gemacht - Dämpfer blockieren und ab - nur ein paar Reifen ohne Geländeprofil sollte man schon draufziehen - ist zwar immer noch ziemlich heftig - aber gehen tut das


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Juni 2009)

so war heute in clenze bei der rtf. bin den 75er gefahren, der dann tatsächlich 85km war. 27er schnitt. die 110km gruppe ist mit nem 35er schnitt durchgeraucht....


----------



## dwe60 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Bodo!

hatte ich garnicht erwartet, dass du auch Straße fährst

@Micha + Holgi: bei hat sich schon wieder was dazwischen geschoben - momentan geht bei mir so einiges terminlich durcheinander

also, Samstag geht nun nicht - dafür aber der Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (24. Juni 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo!
> 
> hatte ich garnicht erwartet, dass du auch Straße fährst
> 
> ...



fährst du auch rennrad? da könnte man ja mal.


----------



## harzholgi (24. Juni 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo!
> 
> hatte ich garnicht erwartet, dass du auch Straße fährst
> 
> ...



Hallo,

schade, ich muss ab Sonntag Nachmittag auf Dienstreise 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Juni 2009)

Moinsen Dieter,

würdest du auch den Führer von CLZ aus machen?
Könnte wohl am Sonntag mal hochkommen. Acker und Co sind eh tabu, weil Sommerferien.
Ne Runde Schalke und Rammelsberg oder so. Mach doch auch mal in der IG nen Anschlag, evtl. finden sich ein paar Leute.

Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> also, Samstag geht nun nicht - dafür aber der Sonntag


Geht bei mir nicht, am Sonntag ist der Harzer Berglauf.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Tim!

Super Idee  

Nur habe ich sie zu spät mitbekommen  - nach Holgis Absage hatte ich schon umdisponiert

Vielleicht können wir das auf nächstes WE verschieben? - mit ein paar Tagen mehr Vorlauf klappt das evtl. besser - aber so wirklich auskennen tue ich mich da auch nicht - bin zwar schon des öfteren zur Schalke hoch - und auch weiter, aber immer nur Richtung Schulenberg bzw. max. bis Höhe Romkerhalle - bis Rammelsberg bin ich noch nie gefahren - aber vielleicht findet sich da jemand  aus der IG

also, gebt mal kund, wie  das bei euch nächsten Sonntag ausschaut

@Bodo: nein, ich fahre kein Rennrad - Straße sowieso nur im Winter wenn im Wald nichts geht  - ich hatte dich halt nur immer mit "runterfahren"  in Verbindung gebracht 




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Dieter,
> 
> würdest du auch den Führer von CLZ aus machen?
> Könnte wohl am Sonntag mal hochkommen. Acker und Co sind eh tabu, weil Sommerferien.
> ...


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> Vielleicht können wir das auf nächstes WE verschieben? 

Das würde mir gut passen. Der Berglauf liegt hinter mir und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Jetzt wird wieder mehr MTB trainiert. In 4 Wochen ist der Frankenwald-Radmarathon. Und danach kommt dann wieder Lauftraining, für den Halbmarathon in Göttingen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe in der IG mal einen Aufruf gestartet - mal schauen was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## micha2 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte euch noch mal daran erinnern dass die Voranmelde-Frist für den Frankenwald-Radmarathon nur noch bis zum 5.7. läuft. Ich habe mich schon angemeldet (für die 110km), und im Auto ist noch reichlich Platz für Mitfahrer.
http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (3. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich wollte heute Nachmittag mal kurz über den "Nassen Weg". 
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Holgi,

> ich wollte heute Nachmittag mal kurz über den "Nassen Weg". 

Wenn du den Start auf 18:30 verschiebst dann würde ich mitkommen. Ich bin bis dahin nicht erreichbar und werde erst um 18:00 wieder hier reinschauen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (3. Juli 2009)

OK,
ideale Zeit bei diesem Wetter

Start bei mir um 18.30

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Holgi,

> Start bei mir um 18.30

ok ,geht klar.

Michael


----------



## harzholgi (3. Juli 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Start bei mir um 18.30
> Holgi



ALSO,

wer sonst noch Bock hat, der kann sich gern anschließen!

Tour wahrscheinlich Herzberg - Mariental - Jagdhaus - HKB - Nasser Weg - Braakberg - Lonau - Herzberg.
Also eine schöne knackige Feierabendrunde mit ca. 26 km und 600 hm.

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. Juli 2009)

würde gerne mitkommen, ist aber für mich zu spät. Ab 18 Uhr wird der Grill befeuert.

Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (3. Juli 2009)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> würde gerne mitkommen, ist aber für mich zu spät. Ab 18 Uhr wird der Grill befeuert.



Hallo,
Du hast nicht geschrieben wo der Grill steht, wir kommen dann vorbei...
Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. Juli 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du hast nicht geschrieben wo der Grill steht, wir kommen dann vorbei...
> Holgi



Ich würde vorschlagen bei der nächsten Tour machen wir ein Grilladend bei mir. Sollte aber noch im Juli passieren, da ich ab August nach Gieboldehausen ziehe.

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (3. Juli 2009)

*Mich auch schon mal anmeld*  

@all: wie schauts denn aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Juli 2009)

Ach ja.
Treffen Parkplatz Kiefhölzer Teiche? 10.00?


----------



## micha2 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> @all: wie schauts denn aus mit Sonntag?

Ich bin bereit. Hast du schon irgendwas geplant? Wie lang wird die Tour, wieviel Höhenmeter? Kommen wir irgendwo vorbei wo man essen kann, oder ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt?


> Treffen Parkplatz Kiefhölzer Teiche? 10.00?

10:00 ist ok. Aber wo ist das?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Juli 2009)

Moinsen Dieter,

gib mal nen Feedback. Hast du ne Tour im Kopf? Treffpunkt so ok? Zeit?
Oder wächst es dir über den Kopf? ;-)


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich vorschlagen, dass wir  uns bei mir in der Nähe treffen und dann gemeinsam rüber fahren - ich wohne von Osterode kommend gleich links 

Beim Treffpunkt  dachte ich da den Schützenplatz (wenn ihr wollt natürlich auch bei mir) - der liegt gleich wenn man reinkommt rechts - wenn Holgi mitkommen sollte, der weiß wo - dort hatten wir uns schon mal getroffen

Zur Strecke kann ich noch nicht viel sagen - die Gegend wo wir hinwollen kenne ich noch nicht wirklich - ich hoffe noch drauf, das sich  jemand über die Interessengemeinschaft aus der Ecke meldet und uns führt - wenn nicht, dann suche ich noch was aus 

Einkehrmöglichkeiten könnte man unter Umständen einbauen - aber das hägt davon ab wo und  wie fahren - also pack erstmal genug Kohlenhydrate ein 

*edith: wächst nicht über den Kopf - bin nur zu langsam ;-)


----------



## micha2 (4. Juli 2009)

Moin Dieter,

> die Gegend wo wir hinwollen kenne ich noch nicht wirklich 

Na dann sag uns doch mal wo wir hinwollen -- ich weiss es nämlich noch nicht!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Juli 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich vorschlagen, dass wir  uns bei mir in der Nähe treffen und dann gemeinsam rüber fahren - ich wohne von Osterode kommend gleich links



Marie- Hedwig -Str?
Hmm, alte Studierinnerungen werden wach


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juli 2009)

ein paar 100m weiter in der Sackgasse rechts 

@Micha: wir werden um Clausthal herum Richtung Goslar/Oker fahren am Kiefhölzer Teich vorbei zur Schalke hoch (etwas über 700m) - irgendwo  dort wollten wir uns eigentlich mit jemandem aus der Interessengemeinschaft treffen der sich dort genauer auskennt - wenn das nicht klappen sollte werde ich mir was überlegen


----------



## micha2 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

> wir werden um Clausthal herum Richtung Goslar/Oker fahren am Kiefhölzer Teich vorbei zur Schalke hoch (etwas über 700m) 

OK, also Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 10:00 in Clausthal am Schützenplatz.
Für Ortsunkundige: Das ist direkt am Ortsausgang von Clausthal, in Richtung Osterode. Anhang anzeigen Clausthal Schützenplatz.kmz

Kannst du noch was zu Länge und Höhenmetern sagen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (4. Juli 2009)

Sorry Micha, Höhenmeter habe ich sowieso nicht - und alles andere werden dann wissen wenn wir  die Strecke kennen 

aber ich denke mal du wirst schon auf deine Kosten kommen 

ist Holgi denn nun dabei?


----------



## harzholgi (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

ich muß am Wochenende zweimal kurz in die Firma. Dummerweise einmal zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr am Sonntag. Das dauert zwar jedesmal nur ungefähr 30 Minuten, aber ich kann nicht fest zusagen. 

Wenn sich terminlich etwas ändert, werde ich versuchen zu euch per Handy zu erreichen um zu euch zu stossen.
Deine Nummer habe ich noch.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo Holgi!

Schade eigentlich - vielleicht geht ja noch was - bis denne


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich wollte morgen ab Ilsenburg oder Bad Harzburg fahren. Gibt es da irgendwo eine Möglichkeit sich zu treffen?

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (5. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber eine ganz andere Richtung in der du fahren willst 

@holgi: nachdem Tim, Micha und meiner einer dann nun doch allein waren, sind wir meine Lieblingstour gefahren (die, die wir beide auch schon gefahren sind) -  also Dammhaus - Stieglitzeck - Wolfswarte - Altenau - Cl-Z - mit Verpflegungsstation in Altenau am Waldschwimmbad damit Micha uns nicht vom Bike fällt


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher, aber an der Wolfswarte bin ich irgendwie vorbei gekommen. ;-)


----------



## harzholgi (5. Juli 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @holgi: nachdem Tim, Micha und meiner einer dann nun doch allein waren, sind wir meine Lieblingstour gefahren (die, die wir beide auch schon gefahren sind) -  also Dammhaus - Stieglitzeck - Wolfswarte - Altenau - Cl-Z - mit Verpflegungsstation in Altenau am Waldschwimmbad damit Micha uns nicht vom Bike fällt



Hallo,

in Gedanken war ich bei euch, als ich heute eine Mini-Runde gedreht gedreht habe. Ärgerlich war, dass der Termin, wegen dem ich die Tour ausgelassen habe, sich inzwischen auf morgen früh 05.00 verschoben hat
Jetzt hats mir nicht nur die Tour versaut, sondern ich kann morgen früh um 4 Uhr aufstehen 

Du kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder hochladen

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Juli 2009)

War eine nette Runde!
Gerne mal wieder. Muss leider arbeiten an den nächsten Samstagen....


----------



## dwe60 (7. Juli 2009)

@Holgi: Habe leider keine Fotos gemacht - als ich meinen Rucksack packte, war er mir mit 2 Wasserpullen und ein paar Äpfeln schon zu schwer - da habe ich meine 5 Kilo DigiCam weggelassen  

aber die tolle Fernsicht auf der W-Warte und die gegrillte Bockwurst von Tim wären schon Fotos wert gewesen 

Nun habe ich leider erstmal ärztliches Sportverbot 

habe mir irgendeine Entzündung im Bein eingefangen  - zum Glück kam die erste Diagnose (Trombose) nicht hin 

hoffentlich kriege ich das bis nächste Woche auf die Reihe, ab Mittwoch hab eich Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (7. Juli 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich leider erstmal ärztliches Sportverbot
> 
> habe mir irgendeine Entzündung im Bein eingefangen



Hallo Dieter,
das ist ja ärgerlich, gerade kurz vor dem Urlaub. 
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung
und gute Erholung im Urlaub!
Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Juli 2009)

Moinsen Dieter!

Gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung!

Tim


----------



## hioschi (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter.

Auch ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und natürlich einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (8. Juli 2009)

Danke Euch - zum Glück ist das Wetter aktuell auch nicht so dolle - wenn die Sonnes richtig scheinen würde, würde ich mich noch mehr ärgern


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Juli 2009)

@harzholgi: Vielen Dank für die Tipps! 
Hat was genützt! Siehe hier...


----------



## micha2 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

Ich wünsche gute Besserung.
Von meinem Urlaub muss ich mich jetzt erst mal erholen. Wir wollten von Wanfried an der Werra bis zum Brocken wandern, das sind 76km Luftlinie. 
Übernachtet haben wir 3 mal im Wald. Glücklicherweise haben wir es jedesmal geschafft das Lager aufzubauen, bevor der Regen kam. Aber am Freitag hat es dann ununterbrochen geregnet, und da haben wir die Aktion kurz vor dem Ziel abgebrochen. Wir sind bis zum Rinderstall im oberen Odertal gekommen, da haben noch 11km Luftlinie bis zum Brocken gefehlt.     

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg über Lonau zur HKB und dann mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (13. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen darf ich nun wieder Sport treiben - allerdings nur  mit Kompressionsstrümpfen  und noch keine Gewalttouren 

@Micha: das ist ja ärgerlich so kurz vor dem Ziel abzubrechen  - aber das Wetter war nun wirklich nicht dafür geschaffen um draußen zu nächtigen - aber sicherlich ne tolle Erfahrung


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Juli 2009)

Moinsen Jungs,

wie siehts aus?
Muss ich alleine starten?

Tim


----------



## micha2 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Tim,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs,
> 
> wie siehts aus?
> Muss ich alleine starten?
> ...



ich habe mich für den Halbmarathon angemeldet. Vielleicht treffen wir uns unterwegs irgendwo.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (21. Juli 2009)

Frei nach Roy Black:

Du bist nicht allein.................... 





Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs,
> 
> wie siehts aus?
> Muss ich alleine starten?
> ...


----------



## bike-flori_clz (23. Juli 2009)

bin mit den 40km auch dabei..hab im moment bissl trainingsdefizite..

...kaum sprach ichs aus, setzte auch schon erneut ein wolkenbruch ein...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte nächste Woche mal abfahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, könnten wir ja zsammen nach Elliehausen.

Tim


----------



## micha2 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich wollte nächste Woche mal abfahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, könnten wir ja zsammen nach Elliehausen.
> 
> Tim



Da ich unbedingt noch für den Frankenwald-Radmarathon trainieren muss, bin ich dabei. Du weisst ja wo meine Telefonnummer steht. Montag habe ich keine Zeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. Juli 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> bin mit den 40km auch dabei..hab im moment bissl trainingsdefizite..
> 
> ...kaum sprach ichs aus, setzte auch schon erneut ein wolkenbruch ein...




Keine Ausreden du Faulauf 

Bin auch vorhin im strömenden Regen rumgegurkt - nach 10 Tage das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike - herrlich 

@Tim: kennst du denn die Strecke? - sollen im Vergleich zu 2008 komplett neue Strecken sein


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. Juli 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tim: kennst du denn die Strecke? - sollen im Vergleich zu 2008 komplett neue Strecken sein




Nee, deswegen wollte ich sie mal abfahren. GPS track ist ja da.

Dachte an Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (24. Juli 2009)

mmmh - Mittwoch würde besser passen 

Habe zwar Urlaub, aber den Donnerstag hatte ich schon für Frauchen zum schwedischen Möbelhaus versprochen


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juli 2009)

So, wir haben uns nun auf Donnerstag geeinigt - wir treffen uns gegen 15.00 an der Schule in Elliehausen - will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## micha2 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> So, wir haben uns nun auf Donnerstag geeinigt - wir treffen uns gegen 15.00 an der Schule in Elliehausen - will jemand mitkommen?



Wahrscheinlich komme ich auch, aber es könnte noch was dazwischen kommen. Wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin, dann fahrt ohne mich los.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## zwo x m (29. Juli 2009)

Hier war mal ein Thread "Harz erkunden".
Da haben wir uns mal in Osterode getroffen und sind über Hans-Kühnen-Burg zum Brocken hoch und zurück.

Das war 2004 
War eine suuper Tour mit GPS Aufzeichnung die man hier einsehen konnte.

Daten ca. 70km knapp 2000 Höhenmeter falls ich mich nicht irre.

die Strecke war schon sehr ansruchsvoll http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131144&page=5  leider ist das Streckenprofil nicht mehr verfügbar
greetz


----------



## micha2 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter und Tim,



dwe60 schrieb:


> So, wir haben uns nun auf Donnerstag geeinigt - wir treffen uns gegen 15.00 an der Schule in Elliehausen - will jemand mitkommen?



Ich fahre heute doch nicht mit. 3 Tage vor dem Frankenwald-Radmarathon möchte ich lieber noch mal eine grössere Strecke mit dem Rennrad fahren, zur Burg Plesse und zurück.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bodo bagger (30. Juli 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter und Tim,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schade hätten wir zusammen mit der renne fahren können. jetzt bin ich quasi schon auf dem weg nach kiel....


----------



## micha2 (3. August 2009)

Hi,



bodo bagger schrieb:


> schade hätten wir zusammen mit der renne fahren können. jetzt bin ich quasi schon auf dem weg nach kiel....



ja, da hast du was versäumt. Der Frankenwald-Radmarathon war SUPER. Es waren ca. 2300 Teilnehmer, perfektes Wetter, perfekte Organisation, und an der Strecke waren Verpflegungsstellen mit reichhaltigster Auswahl. 
Ich glaube da bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Dann aber 150km. 
Man kann die Strecken problemlos mit dem Rennrad fahren. Nur der letzte Berg bei Posseck treibt den Puls kurz vor dem Ziel nochmal hoch bis ans Limit.

http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour36.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habs geschaft und werde es nicht nochmal machen!

24h Rad am Ring im 2er Team

Resultat:

20 Runden a 24 km und 500hm.
Platz: 37 von 102 (Kat. M2er)

ab 4 morgens gewitter bis 8 Uhr

Erste Runde und letzte Runde bin ich mit Jan Ullrich gefahren. Der ist aber aus der Wertung nur 4 Runden gefahren. 
Vmax waren in der 2. RUnde 96 km/h

Jetzt werde ich beim Umzug erstmal regenerieren  und dann in Östereich 10 Tage lange schöne TRails suchen.

Tobias


----------



## hioschi (4. August 2009)

Hallo Tobi.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem super Ergebnis. Kannst ja mehr berichten wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (5. August 2009)

Ich gratuliere zu euren Taten!
Und ich beneide euch.

Bei meiner letzen Tour bin ich leider im Bereich Knollen hart geerdet und mußte in Kiesbett. 

War ziemlich schlimm. Mit Bewußtlos und allem drum und dran. Mit der Nahrungsaufnahme klappt es schon wieder besser und vielleicht komme ich bald wieder aus dem Krankenhaus!

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. August 2009)

Hallo Holgi,

> Mit Bewußtlos und allem drum und dran. Mit der Nahrungsaufnahme klappt es schon wieder besser und vielleicht komme ich bald wieder aus dem Krankenhaus!

Oh je, das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Kopf hoch und gute Besserung!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## mhedder (5. August 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere zu euren Taten!
> Und ich beneide euch.
> 
> Bei meiner letzen Tour bin ich leider im Bereich Knollen hart geerdet und mußte in Kiesbett.
> ...



Hallo Holgi,

erstmal gute Besserung und Kopf hoch !!! 

War letzten Samstag im Siebertal, und da hat ein Rettungshubschrauber auf der Wiese vor unserem Haus gelandet. Der Pilot sprach von einem gestürzten Mountainbiker, der auf dem Weg vom Knollen bergab gestürzt sei. 

Warst Du das etwa... 

Ich hoffe es geht Dir bald wieder besser!

Gruß Marc


----------



## harzholgi (5. August 2009)

mhedder schrieb:


> War letzten Samstag im Siebertal, und da hat ein Rettungshubschrauber auf der Wiese vor unserem Haus gelandet. Der Pilot sprach von einem gestürzten Mountainbiker, der auf dem Weg vom Knollen bergab gestürzt sei.
> 
> Warst Du das etwa...



Ja,  
das könnt ich gewesen sein. Ich weis allerdings nichts mehr davon.....

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. August 2009)

Moinsen Holgi,

, da liest  man ja Sachen..

Kopf hoch, das wird wieder. 

Wünsche dir Gute Besserung!

Grüße tim


----------



## bodo bagger (5. August 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Ja,
> das könnt ich gewesen sein. Ich weis allerdings nichts mehr davon.....
> 
> Holgi



kopp hoch holgi... wird schon wieder. wenn du wieder fit bist, spendiere ich dir auch nen fahrtechniktraining....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (5. August 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> kopp hoch holgi... wird schon wieder. wenn du wieder fit bist, spendiere ich dir auch nen fahrtechniktraining....



Danke, ich nehme an!!!

...und was machste nun?

Holgi


----------



## bodo bagger (5. August 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Danke, ich nehme an!!!
> 
> ...und was machste nun?
> 
> Holgi



? in bezug worauf. aufs fahrtechniktraining oder generell oder .....
ich weiss fragen über fragen.


----------



## micha2 (6. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe noch einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht über den  Frankenwald-Radmarathon geschrieben.

Also der Frankenwald-Radmarathon war eine SUPER Veranstaltung. Ich hatte mich für die 110km Strecke angemeldet und war schon am Vortag nach Stockheim angereist. Am Abend war die Nudelparty, wo ich mich richtig vollgefressen habe. Letzter Check am Rennrad, das Sigurd mir geliehen hatte. Sigurd hat noch schnell die Alu-Flaschenhalter gegen Kunststoff-Flaschenhalter ausgetauscht. Das spart 50 Gramm, sagt er. So ein Schwachsinn, denke ich mir.
Morgens um 5:40 klingelt der Wecker. Los geht's zum Frühstück. Dann die Flaschen befüllen, nochmal zum kacken in den Wald, und dann langsam zum Start rollen. Da waren wirklich viele Radfahrer. Es waren etwa 2300 Teilnehmer gemeldet, das Wetter war genau richtig, perfekte Organisation.
Grafik siehe http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour36.htm
Sonntag früh um 7 Uhr gab es einen Massenstart, wo alle Teilnehmer der 110, 150 und 200km Strecken gleichzeitig gestartet sind. Die 250km Fahrer sind schon 5 Minuten früher losgefahren. Die 50 und 75km Fahrer sind erst später gestartet.
Die ersten 7 km war die Strasse für Autos gesperrt. An der ersten Steigung bei ca. km 9 hat mich Sigurd überholt. Ich habe ihn ziehen lassen, denn ich hatte mir vorgenommen die Sache langsam anzugehen. Der erste Berg war nicht besonders steil, nur ca. 6%, und schon bald war man oben angekommen und dann ging es sanfte Hügel auf und ab dem ersten Verpflegungspunkt bei km 28 entgegen.
Bei der ersten Verpflegung war ein fürchterliches Gedränge, weil das Feld noch ziemlich zusammen war. An der 110km Strecke gab es 3 Verpflegungsstationen, wo es nicht nur die übliche Wasser + Iso + Bananen Verpflegung gab, sondern noch viel mehr: belegte Brötchen, Hörnchen, Zwetschenkuchen, Brezeln, Äpfel, Gurken, Wassermelone, Getränke aller Art, und an einer Station gab's sogar irgendwas Warmes zu essen (keine Ahnung was das war, habe nicht in den Topf geschaut). Man hat sich wie im Schlaraffenland gefühlt.
Ich habe nur schnell die Flasche aufgefüllt und mir ein belegtes Brötchen geschnappt und bin gleich weitergefahren. Allmählich zog sich das Feld auseinander. Es ging jetzt durch einsame Dörfer im Frankenwald wo sich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht sagen. Auffällig war, dass fast keine Autos unterwegs waren, obwohl die Strassen nicht gesperrt waren. Im Harz hätte man nicht so ungestört fahren können. Irgendwann gab's zwischendurch eine rasante Abfahrt wo mehr als 70 auf dem Tacho stand. Von den Steigungen hat man eigentlich gar nicht viel gemerkt, weil es immer nur kurze Anstiege waren. Sehr angenehm. Die zweite Verpflegungssstation war auf dem Firmengelände von Höllen-Sprudel, und es war von allen Leckereien genug vorhandenen. Diesmal ohne Gedränge, so dass man sich etwas mehr Zeit nehmen konnte. Aber länger als 10 Minuten habe ich da auch nicht Pause gemacht, dann ging es weiter. Nochmal einen Anstieg hinauf, und dann kam eine 25km lange Abfahrt. Inzwischen war das Feld soweit auseinander gezogen, dass ich zeitweise gar keinen mehr gesehen habe. Aber die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert. Der dritte Verpflegungspunkt war noch leerer als der zweite, klar, das lag daran dass die Fahrer der längeren Strecken hier erst viel später hingekommen sind. Hier habe ich nochmal einige Leckereien gegessen, und dann ging es weiter. Man war jetzt in der Nähe von Kronach, und hier war mehr Verkehr. Teilweise gab es Radwege, teilweise musste man auf der Strasse fahren. Nach einer Weile wurde die Hauptstrasse wieder verlassen, und nun ging es dem letzten Berg entgegen. Posseck. Sigurd hatte mir davon erzählt. Auf dem Strassenschild steht 17% Steigung. Aber das ist übertrieben, es sind nur etwa 14%. Trotzdem nicht einfach, denn ich hatte ja das geliehene Rennrad, und die kleinste Übersetzung war 30/25. Vom MTB bin ich gewohnt steile Berge in kleinen Gängen mit hoher Trittfrequenz hochzufahren. Das geht aber mit dem Rennrad nicht. Ich hatte das in der Woche vorher geübt, aber nur bis 10%. Also wusste ich nicht so genau was an dem Berg passieren würde. Ich hatte mir vorher überlegt, wenn es zu steil wird, dann steige ich einfach ab und laufe hoch. Denn Laufen hatte ich vorher genug trainiert. Aber es kam anders. Am Ortsausgang von Gifting wird die Strasse plötzlich steiler, so ungefähr 10%. Noch kein Problem.  Es ist von da nur ca. 1km bis Posseck. Also einfach weiterfahren. Nach einiger Zeit hört man, dass es irgendwo weiter vorne laut wird. Da müssen viele Leute sein. Sehen kann man nichts, weil da eine Linkskurve ist, und ausserdem fährt man auf eine Kuppe zu. Die Steigung nähert sich jetzt 14%. Ich überhole einen anderen Fahrer, der Schlangenlinien fährt um die Steigung zu verkleinern. Ein anderer Fahrer ist schon abgestiegen und schiebt. Die Stelle mit der stärksten Steigung liegt schon innerhalb des Dorfes Posseck, und jetzt wird auch klar wo der Lärm herkommt. Das halbe Dorf sitzt am Strassenrand und feuert jeden einzelnen Fahrer an, damit er die letzte Steigung hochkommt. Da kann man gar nicht mehr absteigen! Da muss man die Zähne zusammenbeissen und sich hoch quälen. Fotos werden da auch gemacht. Wenn man oben ist, dann hat man's praktisch geschafft. Man lässt sich noch ein paar Kilometer runter rollen, dann noch ein paar Kilometer ohne Steigung bis zum Ziel in Stockheim. Im Ziel wird jeder Fahrer blitzschnell anhand der Startnummer identifiziert und namentlich genannt. Geschafft, reine Fahrzeit 4:43, plus 20 Minuten Pausen. Im nachhinein hätte ich eigentlich auch die 150km fahren können, da waren noch genug Reserven übrig.
Dann erst mal zum Duschen, und danach das geliehene Rad gründlich geputzt. Dann habe ich zugeschaut, wie die anderen Fahrer ins Ziel gekommen sind. Die Spitzengruppe der 250km Fahrer ist etwa gegen 15 Uhr angekommen, also 8 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Es gibt übrigens keine offizielle Zeitnahme und keine Wertung. Nur eine Siegerehrung, wo ein paar Preise verliehen werden. Für den am weitesten Angereisten, den Jüngsten und den Ältesten, und noch ein paar andere Kategorien. 
Der Frankenwald-Radmarathon 2010 ist schon fest eingeplant. Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob 150km oder 200km. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Der Frankenwald-Radmarathon 2010 ist schon fest eingeplant. Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob 150km oder 200km.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael




Sehen wir uns dann zur Tour d´energie?


----------



## micha2 (6. August 2009)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns dann zur Tour d´energie?



Schon möglich. Wann ist denn die?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (6. August 2009)

Hallo Holgi.

Hatte da schon von deiner Frau gehört.
Wünsche gute Besserung und das du bald wieder Fahren kannst.
Wie lange musst du denn noch im KH bleiben?

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meist im April, gegen Ende. Eines der frühen Rennen.


----------



## bodo bagger (6. August 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Meist im April, gegen Ende. Eines der frühen Rennen.



tja emil.... können wir ja nächstes jahr zusammen fahren... und vorher schön auf der renne rund um ndh trainieren...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. August 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> tja emil.... können wir ja nächstes jahr zusammen fahren... und vorher schön auf der renne rund um ndh trainieren...



Meinetwegen gerne


----------



## Happy_User (7. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es mit Touren an diesem Wo-Ende aus?

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich nicht der Holger mit den dicken Titten bin

Oh, aber scheinbar mache ich eine Wesensveränderung durch 

Kann das bei so einem Sturz passieren?


Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (9. August 2009)

Moin,

dafür musst Du zu Dr. Mang fahren, dann haste auch vorne Airbacks. 

Grüße


 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (9. August 2009)

Holgi du oller Kamikaze - da hast du ja mal wieder nen kostenfreien Hubi-Rundflug  geschafft - nur das du ihn nicht genießen konntest 


Ich hoffe dir geht es inzwischen besser und bist wieder auf den Beinen - apropos Beine - wie schauts denn mit deinem Speci aus? - noch reperabel?

Vielleicht solltest du doch mal den Mang kontaktieren - 2 solche Airbags könnten den nächsten Sturz ein wenig glimpflicher abgehen lassen 

@Bodo: an einem evtl. Südharzer Techniktraining hätte ich unter Umständen auch Interesse


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

> an einem evtl. Südharzer Techniktraining hätte ich unter Umständen auch Interesse 

Ich auch!

Holgi, kannst du dich denn schon dran erinnern wie das passiert ist? Und an welcher Stelle?

Heute war ich mal kurz am Eichelnkopf, um die Lage zu sondieren. Hochfahren dürfte im Moment sehr schwierig sein, weil die Wildschweine alles aufgewühlt haben. Ich habe mit Zollstock und Wasserwaage die maximale Steigung vermessen, auf einem kurzen Stück sind es 34%.

Nächstes Wochenende hätte ich mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Holgi, kannst du dich denn schon dran erinnern wie das passiert ist? Und an welcher Stelle?



Hallo Micha,

es ist im Bereich der drei Spurrillen passiert, die kurz vor dem Jägerfleck liegen......

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2009)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> es ist im Bereich der drei Spurrillen passiert, die kurz vor dem Jägerfleck liegen......



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... an einer dieser Querrillen habe ich vor ca. 20 Jahren mal eine Gabel zerlegt. Aber mir ist nichts passiert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... an einer dieser Querrillen habe ich vor ca. 20 Jahren mal eine Gabel zerlegt. Aber mir ist nichts passiert.



Ja also....

ohne was passieren, kann das jeder.......

Holgi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. August 2009)

moin! seit langem auch mal wieder hier und @holgi: GUTE Besserung weiterhin


----------



## micha2 (10. August 2009)

Hi,

wer von euch hätte denn Lust am 31.10.09 beim 12-Stunden-Rennen von Sülzhayn mitzumachen? Ich würde gerne mitmachen, aber es müsste schon mindestens ein 2-er Team werden, oder besser ein 3-er Team.
http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (15. August 2009)

Hi,

heute habe ich mir mal den Bikepark am Wurmberg angeschaut. Bin ganz schön fertig, das waren 77km in fast 5 Stunden. Hinweg über Stöberhai, Rückweg über Rinderstall. Die Strecken im Bikepark sind nicht mein Ding.
Für meinen Geschmack zu schwierig bzw. zu gefährlich. Na ja, ich musste vorsichtig sein weil der Lift schon aus war, und ich war vermutlich der letzte der heute da runter gefahren ist. Hatte keine Lust da liegen zu bleiben. 
Die ersten 500m habe ich's versucht, dann habe ich 500m geschoben, und dann war mir das zu blöd und ich bin die Skipiste runtergerauscht, da konnte man wenigstens fahren.
Jedenfalls weiss ich jetzt wo ich _nicht_ mehr hinfahren werde. Aber hochfahren hat Spass gemacht 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## hioschi (27. August 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte nur mal nachfragen wie es bei euch so aussieht? Wollte den threat nicht einschlafen lassen 
Ich bin leider dieses Jahr nur RR gefahren und fast gar nicht MTB.

@holgi: hoffe dir geht es bald wieder besser

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

Hi,



hioschi schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal nachfragen wie es bei euch so aussieht?



Ich war gestern zum zweiten Mal im Wurmberg-Bikepark und habe den Singletrail ausprobiert. Im oberen Bereich recht schwierig, nach meiner Einschätzung S3, mit meinem Fahrtechnik-Level nicht fahrbar. Ab der Bratwurstkurve wird es aber deutlich einfacher, dann nur noch S1 bis S2, und macht viel Spass. 
Der Übungsparcours an der Talstation ist sehr einfach, nach meiner Einschätzung S1. Leider bietet der Übungsparcours keine sinnvolle Vorbereitung auf das, was einen oben am Berg erwartet.
Der Bikepark ist frei zugänglich und wenn man aus eigener Kraft hochfährt ist der Spass kostenlos.
Hin- und Rückfahrt ab Herzberg sind insgesamt ca. 80km mit 1100Hm, Fahrzeit ca. 5 Stunden. Ich fahre auf Feldweg bis Scharzfeld, dann Strasse/Radweg bis Bad Lauterberg, dann rechts an der Talsperre entlang, von der Erikabrücke bis Oderhaus auf der Strasse, dann Forstweg über Rinderstall und Silberteich nach Braunlage.   

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Winky (27. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, wäre es nicht kürzer an der Erikabrücke rechts hoch, auf Kaiserweg bis Lausebuche, Straße queren und dann rechts halten nach Braunlage


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2009)

Hi,



Winky schrieb:


> Hi, wäre es nicht kürzer an der Erikabrücke rechts hoch, auf Kaiserweg bis Lausebuche, Straße queren und dann rechts halten nach Braunlage



Den Weg kenne ich noch gar nicht. Wird nächstes Mal ausprobiert. Wäre ja schön wenn man so die B27 umfahren kann.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (6. September 2009)

Hi,

ich muss hier mal was schreiben, sonst schläft das Thema noch ein...

Gestern haben wir einen Familienausflug nach Lengenfeld unterm Stein gemacht. Dort kann man auf einer ca. 2*10km langen Strecke mit einer Fahrrad-Draisine fahren. Siehe
http://www.erlebnis-draisine.de/Start.htm

Die Hinfahrt geht leicht bergauf, insgesamt 107 Höhenmeter über ein Viadukt und durch 4 Tunnel. Man muss schon ordentlich reintreten, denn die Draisinen sind schwer und der Wirkungsgrad scheint nicht so gut wie beim Fahrrad zu sein. Am Ende der Strecke wird die Draisine gewendet, und dann muss man warten bis alle Draisinen da sind, und zu einer vorher festgelegten Zeit dürfen dann alle zurück fahren. Die Strecke ist nämlich nur einspurig. Die Rückfahrt geht wesentlich schneller, man rollt fast von alleine zurück.
Insgesamt gibt es dort ca. 30 Draisinen, und am Wochenende sind die alle ausgebucht.     

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/459236
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/459235
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/459234
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/459233
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/459237

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Wie bindet man hier eigentlich Bilder so ein, dass sie gleich sichtbar sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hioschi (17. September 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte den Threat nicht einschlafen lassen. 
Es sind die neuen 2010 Modelle eingetroffen, nur zur Info.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## Rinnetaler (17. September 2009)

Für die interessierten Herzberger und die Mitleser. 

Mein Blog zum Thema MTB. Kann man auch abonieren. 

http://ketterechts.blog.de/

Gruß Steffen.


----------



## dwe60 (18. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Bin auch mal wieder hier 

Ohne unseren Holgi kommen wir anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich zusammen 

Aber er ist wieder auf dem Weg nach oben 

@Rinne: in Elliehausen und Zierenberg war ich auch - Elliehausen war um einiges interessanter und härter wie 2008 - Zierenberg fand ich absolut klasse - tolle Strecke und das Ambiente fand auch spitzenmäßig - die beiden stehen für 2010 in meinem Kalender


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. September 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr!
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder hier
> 
> ...



Hallo dwe 60 , 

Zierenberg war echt nen super Ambiente. Die Fachwerkhäuser auf dem Markplatz und dann die Mountainbiker, einfach Klasse. 

Im nächsten Jahr werde ich in Zierenberg die Langdistanz angehen. Mal sehen, was gegen die Holländer geht. 

Gruß Rinne 

P.S. ach ja, bitte Mfg ab Herzberg für folgende Veranstaltung

http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/


----------



## hioschi (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte euch nur mal so fragen wie es euch so geht bei dem mist Wetter.
Ich vermisse den Sommer.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Harzberti (2. Oktober 2009)

Kopf hoch!

Freuen wir uns erstmal auf einen goldenen Oktober (der kommt hoffentlich noch!!)

Die ein oder andere Herbsttour sollte noch drin liegen.

Grüße vom harzberti


----------



## dwe60 (3. Oktober 2009)

Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an - man merkt es geht auf den Winter zu 

@Rinne:  also mir reicht die Kurzstrecke voll und ganz  - nächstes Jahr werden wir vielleicht ein WE draus machen - dann muss man am Sonntag nicht so früh raus 

@Berti: dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang - momentan schaut es ja nicht nach Gold aus - zumindest hier oben bei mir 

aber biken geh ich trotzdem - und wenn es junge Hunde regnet 




hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Wollte euch nur mal so fragen wie es euch so geht bei dem mist Wetter.
> Ich vermisse den Sommer.
> ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

melde mich zurück aus meinem wohlverdienten Urlaub.
Haben uns 10 tage auf der Seiser Alm herumgetrieben. Um euch ein wenig neidisch zu machen, anbei ein paar Bilder.
Wetter
um 20- 23 Grad, sonnig.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Mit besten Grüßen
Tim


----------



## hioschi (5. Oktober 2009)

@Tim: hallo tim ich beneide dich um deinem Urlaub, sieht ja nach super Wetter aus

Gruß Markus


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Bilder, war vor 3 Jahren da.

Wie bist Du mit dem Radanhänger zufrieden?

Will mir für unsere "kleine" auch einen zulegen

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Oktober 2009)

In meinen Augen sind die Chariot die besten. Entweder Cougar oder CX. Bei den CX finde ich die Trommelbremse im Schiebebetrieb super. Bremst auch bei langen und steilen Bergabstrecken zuverlässig.
Mein Kleiner findet seine Schubkarre auch gut!
Mit der weberkupplung läuft er auch gut hinterher.

Nur der Preis.......


Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie wär's denn wenn wir am Wochenende mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour machen. Der Wetterbericht sagt zwar für Samstag "leichten Regen" voraus, aber das sollte uns nicht abschrecken. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Oktober 2009)

Muss leider Samstag arbeiten. Sonntag ist Family Tag.

Wie gehts eigentlich Holgi?


----------



## harzholgi (8. Oktober 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Muss leider Samstag arbeiten. Sonntag ist Family Tag.
> 
> Wie gehts eigentlich Holgi?



Hallo,

Holgi gehts wieder gut.

Allerdings hält er sich im Augenblick noch etwas zurück, da sein persönliches Umfeld zur Zeit wenig Verständnis für seine Vorliebe zum Mountainbiken aufbringt.
Ich danke aber hiermit allen, die mich in der langen Zeit moralisch unterstützt haben.
Im üblichen Blog kann man auch bereits wieder einige leichte Aktivitäten bemerken. Wenn auch noch zaghaft. 

Bis bald im Wald!

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, muß am WE meine Fundamente für das CAr-Port machen.
Ausserdem ist mein Trainingsumfang nach Rad am Ring sehr sehr gering geworden, so dass der Weg in Biergarten schon anstrengend ist ;-)

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gehtsw am Samstag auch nicht - wenn überhaupt fahre ich am Sonntag, aber auch das entscheidet sich erst kurzfristig

schade, wäre gern mal wieder mit euch gefahren

@Holgi: schön zu sehen das es wieder aufwärts geht 

wo wir hier gerade so zusammen sind: wie schauts denn dieses Jahr mit nem Winterpokalteam aus?


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> wo wir hier gerade so zusammen sind: wie schauts denn dieses Jahr mit nem Winterpokalteam aus?



Ich schlage vor, wir machen das genauso wie letztes Jahr.
Das Team ist schon gegründet, ihr könnt euch anmelden.
Am 2.11. geht's los.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> wo wir hier gerade so zusammen sind: wie schauts denn dieses Jahr mit nem Winterpokalteam aus?



Ja wie sieht's denn nun aus, wollt ihr den ganzen Winter auf der faulen Haut liegen und *GAR NICHTS* machen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## zweirad-busche (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker,

am 17.10. kommt auch der GIANT Trailer zur Neuheiten Schau 2010 exklusiv für Norddeutschland nach Braunlage in den Bikepark.
Downhill Teamfahrer Nino Antic, 4-facher Kroatischer Meister, steht den ganzen Tag Rede und Antwort und gibt Autogramme.
Der Trailer steht von 10 - 17 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden, in der ehemaligen Tankstelle, am Amtsweg 6, gegenüber der Wurmbergseilbahn.
Es werden die neuesten Bikes der Saison live gezeigt.
Zahlreiche Modelle warten auch auf eine Probefahrt, u.a. im Downhill und Freeride Bereich.
Den ganzen Tag über findet auch die Bikerfete statt.
Für Essen und Trinken und Musik sorgt wieder der Wurmberger mit günstigen Angeboten.

U. a. gibt es Freibier****

Wir räumen unsere Filiale zum 31.10.09 für den Winter und verkaufen die aktuellen Bikes, E-Bikes, Protektoren, Mode usw. zu Tiefstpreisen. 

Wiedereröffnung 01. Mai 2010!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Bomber auf der HKB zu macht. Ist da was dran und gibt es schon einen Nachfolger?

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Bomber auf der HKB zu macht. Ist da was dran und gibt es schon einen Nachfolger?



Siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426769

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nix da mit fauler Haut 

aber ein Team nur mit uns beiden find ich ein büschen öde  

falls sich übers WE niemand mehr findet schaue ich ob ich evtl. woanders mit anschließen kann 

kein Wunder das die HKB zumachen muss - Holgi war dieses Jahr bestimmt zu selten oben 





micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (16. Oktober 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ......kein Wunder das die HKB zumachen muss - Holgi war dieses Jahr bestimmt zu selten oben



Hallo Dieter,
das kann gut sein. Ich bin ja bis zu meinem Crash jede Woche mindestens einmal oben gewesen. Auch im Winter. Siehe http://harzbiketouren.blogspot.com/2009_07_01_archive.html ff
Und immer wenn offen war, bin ich auch eingekehrt.
Ich werde demnächst auch wieder mehr fahren, versprochen!
Da ich aber dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht soviel fahren werde wie im letzten, wollte ich mich nicht vordrängeln und einen Platz blockieren.
Wenn es jetzt Probleme gibt, ein Team voll zu bekommen, bin ich natürlich bereit.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136 ff

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

das Winterpokal-Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" sucht noch 3 Mitstreiter.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (18. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter . . . . nur schlechte Kleidung . . . .





Hanskühnenburg heute. Vorbereitung auf den Winterpokal.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd2605 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
 Osterode nicht ganz sind zu 6 kommen aus Bad Grund , Gittelde und Windhausen .
Fahren fast Täglich  alle bekannten Touren , gestern Hanskühnburg , heute im Vorharz Seesen unterwechs , 
Alter zwischen 23 und 41 ,wollen am 25.10 zur Hanskühnburg ( Sternfahrt) und am Wochenende 31. 10  zum 01 . 11 zum Brocken .
Irgendwer ist immer auf dem Bike bei jedem Wetter .

Gruss Die Harzer 
Bernd


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,

wir machen am 25.10. die Streckenbesichtigung in Sülzhayn für das 12 h Rennen. Die Sternfahrt würde mich schon reizen.

Vielleicht machen wir uns am 25. gegen Mittag auf den Weg zur HKB. 

Also dann - Gruß Rinne. 

P.S. http://ketterechts.blog.de/


----------



## dwe60 (18. Oktober 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Winterpokal-Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" sucht noch 3 Mitstreiter.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136
> ...




Badei 

Mein lieber Neffe wird sich auch noch anmelden - ich gebe ihm nochmal Bescheid 

@Holgi: ja, es geht mit großen Schritten Richtung Winter  - war heute hochzur Schalke - dort hatte ich dann meinen ersten Schneeschauer 

@Bernd: Harzlich willkommen hier - an Grund komme ich auch ab und an vorbei - vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal - welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn zu HKB? - über Clausthal?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (19. Oktober 2009)

moin zusammen.
hab lang nix mehr geschrieben, aber dafür meld ich mich gleich mal zum wpokal an.


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> moin zusammen.
> hab lang nix mehr geschrieben, aber dafür meld ich mich gleich mal zum wpokal an.




Jetzt fehlt noch *EINER* im Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker":
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Bin zwar nicht ganz so viel auf dem Rad unterwegs, sondern eher am Laufen,
wenn euch das nicht stört dann melde ich mich auch an.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,



hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Bin zwar nicht ganz so viel auf dem Rad unterwegs, sondern eher am Laufen,
> wenn euch das nicht stört dann melde ich mich auch an.
> ...



Das stört uns nicht. Bei mir wird auch die Hälfte des Trainings aus Laufen bestehen. Im Gegensatz zu sonstigen Sportarten gibt's dafür ja auch ne Menge Punkte.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. Oktober 2009)

*mal hochhol und nach nem 5ten Mann/frau such*  


nur mal zur Info: ich muss am 16.11. ins Krankenhaus und darf dann ca. 3 - 4 Wochen keinen Sport machen  - da graut es mir jetzt schon 

also nicht wundern, das dann keine Punkte von mir kommen - hole ich dann aber alles nach


----------



## micha2 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

nur noch eine Woche, dann geht's los. Das Winterpokal-Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" sucht immer noch den 5. Mitfahrer:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (25. Oktober 2009)

Bis gleich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ihr hanskühnenburg Knollen aus der Trainingsgruppe geschmissen habt, könnte ich als Harzer Mumie ja auch wieder teilnehmen. Versuche auch, diesmal von Brüchen verschont zu bleiben.


----------



## micha2 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Tim,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr hanskühnenburg Knollen aus der Trainingsgruppe geschmissen habt, könnte ich als Harzer Mumie ja auch wieder teilnehmen. Versuche auch, diesmal von Brüchen verschont zu bleiben.



Trainingsgruppe und Winterpokal-Team sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Bei der Trainingsgruppe hat noch nie was von HKB oder Knollen gestanden. Und beim Winterpokal-Team sehen wir das nicht so eng... da steht doch nur "Biker aus Herzberg und Umgebung", wozu ich auch Nordhausen zählen würde. Also worauf wartest du... zur Anmeldung geht's hier:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136 

Gruss
Michael

P.S. War heute ganz schön voll auf der Hanskühnenburg. So viele MTB'er wie heute sind mir auf den Strecken noch nie begegnet. Bin danach noch den nassen Weg gefahren, der seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht hat.


----------



## dwe60 (25. Oktober 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr hanskühnenburg Knollen aus der Trainingsgruppe geschmissen habt, könnte ich als Harzer Mumie ja auch wieder teilnehmen. Versuche auch, diesmal von Brüchen verschont zu bleiben.



Lass die Finger von solchen extremen Geräten wie Schlitten und bleib beim biken, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Snakeskin (31. Oktober 2009)

SUPER KURZFRISTIG !!!!

Hat noch irgend jemand heute Mittag um 13.00 Uhr Lust das geniale Wetter zu genießen, wird wohl erstmal das letzte mal so sein
Wollte zum Brocken hoch und die Fernsicht genießen.

Also los, rafft Euch auf, lasst alles liegen und stehen und ab dafür.Hier kurz melden

Bin ab 13.00 Uhr ab Torfhaus los. Werde erst den Sandbrink nach Schierke runter und dann hoch auf den "Großen".


----------



## Harzberti (31. Oktober 2009)

Lust hät' ich schon! Zeit aber leider nicht

Viel Spass jedenfalls 


harzberti


----------



## Bernd2605 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Übernachten heut zu 9 in der Jugendherberge in Schierke und wollen dann morgen über den Brocken zurück nach Bad Grund 
Mal schauen wie es wird 
Gruss bernd


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. November 2009)

Moin Jungs,

das tempo werde ich aber nicht weiter durchziehen können.
Hatte meinen freien Tag, von Arbeit und Kind und das Wetter ging auch halbwegs...

Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (4. November 2009)

Passt scho 

Hast du denn ein paar nette Touren ausgekundschaftet?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. November 2009)

Moin Dieter,
das Gelände ist halt anders hier. Man muss erstmal ein paar flache Kilometer machen, dann gehts aber auch hoch. Oder man fährt immer fiese kleine steile Anstiege hoch und runter...
Die HKB fehlt mir schon ein wenig. Da hatte ich doch sehr elitär gewohnt, zumindest MTB technisch...

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. November 2009)

Dann hast du wenigstens ein  paar km zum warmwerden  

Wieviel km musst du da wenn du in den Wald willst?

Ich plane gerade einen Bikeurlaub in den Alpen für nächstes  Jahr 

Warst du schon mal in der sogenannten "Zugspitz-Arena"?


----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2009)

So, auch auf die Gefahr hin das hier niemand mitliest, melde ich mich mal wieder 

bin heute meine vorerst letzte Tour gefahren - ich gehe morgen nach Gö in Krankenhaus und habe dann erstmal ein paar Wochen Sportverbot 

Also tut was im Winterpokal


----------



## harzholgi (15. November 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, auch auf die Gefahr hin das hier niemand mitliest, melde ich mich mal wieder
> 
> bin heute meine vorerst letzte Tour gefahren - ich gehe morgen nach Gö in Krankenhaus und habe dann erstmal ein paar Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Also tut was im Winterpokal



Hallo Dieter,
dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück!
Komm heil wieder. 
Wie lange bist Du denn in Gö?

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (15. November 2009)

Danke dir

Es werden wohl ca. 7 bis 10 Tage sein - solang keine unerwarteten Dinge auftreten


----------



## micha2 (15. November 2009)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Es werden wohl ca. 7 bis 10 Tage sein - solang keine unerwarteten Dinge auftreten



Na dann viel Glück. Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Neffen los, hat er noch nicht gemerkt dass der Winterpokal angefangen hat? 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. November 2009)

Moin Dieter,

wünsche beste Genesung, bzw. guten Verlauf!

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2009)

hey micha! dooooch, ich weiß, dass der pokal schon läuft.. ich schäme mich ja auch schon 
ich werde mal diese woche durchstarten....


----------



## hioschi (18. November 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, auch auf die Gefahr hin das hier niemand mitliest, melde ich mich mal wieder
> 
> bin heute meine vorerst letzte Tour gefahren - ich gehe morgen nach Gö in Krankenhaus und habe dann erstmal ein paar Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Also tut was im Winterpokal



Hallo Dieter.

Wünsche dir auch alles gute im KH und komm gesund wieder.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (25. November 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> hey micha! dooooch, ich weiß, dass der pokal schon läuft.. ich schäme mich ja auch schon
> ich werde mal diese woche durchstarten....



Mach mal - musst erst mal für mich mitfahren 


So, bin dann nun wieder zu Hause - Danke für eure Anteilnahme 

geht mir noch ziemlich besch.... - aber das wird wieder 

richtig Bock auf biken habe ich aktuell auch noch nicht - verpasse also noch nicht wirklich was - aber das Wetter heute  wäre schon toll gewesen


----------



## harzholgi (25. November 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, bin dann nun wieder zu Hause - Danke für eure Anteilnahme



Hallo Dieter,
schön, das Du es hinter Dir hast 
Aber denke dran, dass man sich nach einer OP immer gut erholen muß 

Holgi

PS: Ausserdem können wir dann noch etwas Boden gutmachen


----------



## harzholgi (28. November 2009)

So stellt man sich den Winterpokal vor:







Kein Schnee, trübes Wetter...
... und an der Hanskühnenburg hat sich in den letzten zwei Wochen nichts getan 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (29. November 2009)

Schon klar - momentan ist mir sowieso noch nicht nach biken - geht mir noch ziemlich besch.....

Gutmachen?? - ihr  fahrt/lauft mir ja alle davon  - ein Grund mehr wieder richtig ranzuklotzen wenn ich wieder fit bin 

Mit was fährst du denn jetzt eigentlich? - ist dein Speci wieder repariert?




harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> schön, das Du es hinter Dir hast
> Aber denke dran, dass man sich nach einer OP immer gut erholen muß
> 
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (29. November 2009)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Mit was fährst du denn jetzt eigentlich? - ist dein Speci wieder repariert?



Hallo Dieter,
zur Zeit mache ich Konditionstraining auf meinem alten 99-Euro-Baumarkt-Hardtail. Über 20 kg, und 18 Gänge die nicht alle immer funktionieren.
Desto größer die Freude, damit mal das eine oder andere High-Tech-Bike am Berg stehenzulassen 
Das "Speci" habe ich für die Luschen-Touren der letzten Wochen noch nicht gebraucht. Sonst komme ich nur auf dumme Gedanken 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. November 2009)

Moin Holgi,

dein Bremslicht ist noch an!


Grüße Tim


----------



## micha2 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tim,

heute abend 19:00 Tour d'Energie online auf ErgoBike?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## hioschi (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Schön zu sehen, dass alle auch noch im Winter trainieren 

@Holgi: War schon ein neuer Pächter bei der HKB? Oder habt ihr da schon etwas gehört?

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (1. Dezember 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> dein Bremslicht ist noch an!



Hallo Tim,
stimmt, das war nicht fein von mir, ich mach es aus!

--------------------------------------------------------------
E N T S C H U L D I G U N G !
Bei allen, die ich versehentlich mit meinem Baumarktrad
überholt habe, entschuldige ich mich hiermit !
--------------------------------------------------------------

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. Dezember 2009)

hioschi schrieb:


> @Holgi: War schon ein neuer Pächter bei der HKB? Oder habt ihr da schon etwas gehört?



Hallo Schmitti,

nein, ich habe nichts gehört. 
Das letzte mal war ich in Post #1572 oben. 
Da war von Eröffnungs-Aktivitäten nichts zu bemerken 

Holgi


----------



## hioschi (2. Dezember 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Schmitti,
> 
> nein, ich habe nichts gehört.
> Das letzte mal war ich in Post #1572 oben.
> ...



Danke Holgi.

Sollte ja laut Zeitung am 01.12.09 wieder auf machen, aber wenn dort noch keine Aktivität war,dann öffnen sie vielleicht doch erst im Frühjahr wieder.
Sollten nämlich ein paar Bewerber aus Herzberg dabei sein, mal schauen wer der neue Wirt wird.

@Holgi: Du bist ja schon wieder richtig im Training wenn ich das so im Blog lese

Gruß an alle Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (9. Dezember 2009)

Und ich darf mich immer noch nicht sportlich betätigen 

zumindest gehe ich nächste Woche  wieder arbeiten


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. Dezember 2009)

moin!
war grad auf der hkb, noch immer scheint da alles duster zu sein


----------



## harzholgi (9. Dezember 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> moin!
> war grad auf der hkb, noch immer scheint da alles duster zu sein



Hallo,
eigentlich müßte es bald losgehen:
http://www.landkreis-osterode.de/index.phtml?sNavID=103.192&mNavID=103.1&ffsm=1&ffmod=pres&FID=103.3778.1&La=1&

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

also demnach macht die HKB noch vor Weihnachten wieder auf. Wer bis dahin noch etwas Unternehmungslustig ist ...
... hier eine kleine Anregung: 

Nach langem hin und her, wie und wann haben wir (das sind Olli und Bert, die die Sternfahrt zur Schließung der HKB organisiert haben) jetzt endlich einen Termin  für unsere Jahresabschlusstour gefunden. 

 Am Sonntag den 20.12.2009 treffen wir uns um 09:00 Uhr (da ist es doch  schon hell??) in Petershütte an der Wäscherei Kellner. Je nach Lust und Laune  fahren wir durch das Bremketal hinauf nach Buntenbock. Dort oben ist dann noch  mal Trailsurfen angesagt. Wir werden die Harzteiche umkreisen und anschließend  zum Schalker Turm fahren. Das ganze natürlich gaaanz gemächlich. Danach planen  wir auf dem Rückweg eine kleine Einkehr im Polsterberger Hubhaus.

 Frisch gestärkt fahren wir irgendwie über den Eselsplatz hinunter nach  Osterode. Im Wäldchen des Weihnachtsmarktes trinken wir noch  *ein!!* Abschlussglühweinchen und lösen dann diese nette  Zusammenkunft wieder auf.

 Klingt gut?

 Wird es sicher auch! 

Noch jemand Lust sich einzuklinken? Kurze Rückinfo wäre nett.



    Bert


----------



## hioschi (10. Dezember 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigentlich müßte es bald losgehen:
> http://www.landkreis-osterode.de/index.phtml?sNavID=103.192&mNavID=103.1&ffsm=1&ffmod=pres&FID=103.3778.1&La=1&
> 
> Holgi



Hallo Leute.

Die Baude übernimmt jemand aus Herzberg. Ist ein Kunde von mir. Wann sie genau eröffnet wird
kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, aber ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## dwe60 (10. Dezember 2009)

Schön zu hören dass sich wieder jemand für die HKB gefunden hat - und das er auch noch Biker ist 

@Flo: halt dich ran wenn du die rote Laterne abgeben willst - ab nächster Woche leg ich wieder langsam los 

@Berti: wie fahrt ihr denn BuBo>>>Schalke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (11. Dezember 2009)

@dieter: hab nächste woche urlaub, da werd ich mich dann mal auf platz 1 hochfahren 

hoffen wir mal, dass das wetter mitspielt


----------



## Harzberti (11. Dezember 2009)

@Berti: wie fahrt ihr denn BuBo>>>Schalke?[/quote]

Hi Dieter,

die genaue Streckenführung möchte ich jetzt noch nicht exakt festlegen. Sind wir doch etwas "Wetterabhängig". Je nach dem wie trocken es ist oder wieviel Schnee wir womöglich schon haben, wollen wir das danach Entscheiden. Wir wissen jetzt auch noch nicht wer alles mit fährt. 

Im letzten Jahr mussten wir auf dem Weg zur Hanskühnburg auf ca. 700hm umkehren weil der Schnee zu hoch lag. In erster linie möchten wir das MTB-Jahr 2009 noch einmal Revue passieren lassen. 
Eventuell beschließen wir ja auch noch einige Vorhaben für 2010.

Mir schwebt dabei der Harzer-Hexen-Stieg und der Rennsteig in erster linie vor.

Glück Auf!

Bert


----------



## Harzberti (17. Dezember 2009)

Es soll mächtig Kalt werden am Sonntag 

Also keiner Bock an einem schönen Frostritt? Wir sind bis jetzt drei Teilnehmer und immer offen für Mitstreiter.

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat - Heissgetränk nicht vergessen!

Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr Osterode / an der Wäscherei Kellner nähe Autohaus Schenkhut

Bert


----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Berti!

Hätte mich ja gern angeschlossen - aber momentan geht Gesundheitlich garnichts 

abgesehen davon, das hier inzwischen der totale Winter ausgebrochen ist - schweinekalt (aktuell ca. -10 Grad) und schon einiges an Schnee

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß


----------



## Harzberti (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Dieter,

ob wir an Plan A (Schalker Turm) festhalten steht noch nicht fest. Falls uns die Schneelage dazu zwingt, werden wir eine Strecke fahren, die uns nicht soweit in die Harzhochlagen führt.
Am Hexenwäldchen des Osteroder Weihnachtmarktes als ausklang unserer Tour halten wir aber in jedem Fall fest ;-)

Gute Besserung auf diesem Wege!

Harzberti


----------



## Harzberti (21. Dezember 2009)

*Die Eismänner sind zurück

*​      Sieht man von drei abgefrorenen Zehen ab, war es am Wochenende ein megageiler Schneeritt.
  Um 08:30 sind wir bei minus 13° C in Eisdorf gestartet. Es gab zwar eine Überlegung den Oberharz zu meiden, diese wurde dann aber verworfen. Und so fuhren wir durch das Bremketal nach Buntenbock. Schnee und Kälte nahmen  zu, aber die Wege waren befahrbar. An der Kukholzklippe waren bereits alle Kaltgetränke gefroren. Tee aus der Thermoskanne war die einzige Alternative.
  Wir umfuhren Buntenbock, begaben uns ein Stück weit auf den Harzer Hexen Stieg und fuhren dann weiter in Richtung Polsterberg. Richtung Festenburg nahm die Schneehöhe nur langsam zu. Während unserer Auffahrt zum Schalker Turm wurde der Schnee dann deutlich tiefer. Kräftezerrend bissen wir uns Meter um Meter nach oben. In der Pötzschner Hütte angekommen wurden erstmal die Pfefferkuchen verdrückt  schließlich hatte das Team HMC08 ja Weihnachtsfeier! Um nicht zu sehr auszukühlen haben wir die Pause nicht lange ausgedehnt. Wir wollten ja noch in das Polsterberger Hubhaus. Haben das aber irgendwie geschickt umfahren und sind dann über das Mangelhalbertor nach Osterode auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gefahren. Es war jetzt bereits 14:00 Uhr. Zeit für Wurscht und Glühwein ( zwei, drei ).

  Trotz der Kälte (oder gerade deswegen?) war es eine phantastische Tour. Das Team HMC08 (steht für Harz Mountain Challenge  08 für das Gründungsjahr) wünscht allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und eine Turbogeile Wintersaison!

  Olli und Bert

  Alle Bilder der Tour findest Du hier:  http://picasaweb.google.de/Harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.
LG Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

euch allen ein schönes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!
Und vermutlich einen " Guten Rutsch!"



Tim


----------



## harzholgi (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich auch noch allen. 
Einen Guten Rutsch allerdings nur im sprichwörtlichen Sinn, nicht so wie heute auf den Trails: 



Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (27. Dezember 2009)

Harzberti schrieb:


> *Die Eismänner sind zurück
> 
> *​      Sieht man von drei abgefrorenen Zehen ab, war es am Wochenende ein megageiler Schneeritt.
> Um 08:30 sind wir bei minus 13° C in Eisdorf gestartet. Es gab zwar eine Überlegung den Oberharz zu meiden, diese wurde dann aber verworfen. Und so fuhren wir durch das Bremketal nach Buntenbock. Schnee und Kälte nahmen  zu, aber die Wege waren befahrbar. An der Kukholzklippe waren bereits alle Kaltgetränke gefroren. Tee aus der Thermoskanne war die einzige Alternative.
> ...



Schöner Bericht Berti 

und Respekt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr euch bei den arktischen Temperaturen sogar bis zur Schalke hochtraut  - die legt schließlich nochmal 100 hm höher wie CL-Z - wieviel km und hm waren das denn insgesamt?

enn ihr in wärmeren Zeiten mal wieder hier vorbeikommt versuche ich mich anzuschließen 

@Holgi: ja, so schaut das hier auch schon ab Haustür aus  -  habe nun seit 6 Wochen auf keinem Bike mehr gesessen - wenn der aktuell fallende Schnee nicht liegenbleibt werde ich morgen mal ne Straßenrunde  versuchen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (28. Dezember 2009)

Hopfe ihr hattet alle angenehme Weihnachtstage!
Ich habs leider nicht mehr geschafft mich an die Spitze zu fahren, mich hats am 23. beim training in einer eisglatten Kurve etwas zerlegt. ;(
aber ich komme wieder ran... gesicht ist wieder einigermaßen akzeptabel!

wünsch euch allen schon mal einen Guten ""RUUUTSCH"" (also nicht bildlich gesprochen)...


----------



## dwe60 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo "Gesichtsbremser" und den Rest von hier 

wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr

hier oben zieht der Winter mit Macht ein - letzte Nacht wieder 10 cm Neuschnee 

d.h., ich werde wohl doch noch Ski laufen lernen müssen 

aber aktuell geht bei mir mir immer noch nicht wirklich was   - nach der OP kam der Rücken dazu - dann ne fette Erkältung - dann wieder der Rücken - dann entzündete Zähne und aktuell ein dickes Knie - es ist einfach zum :kotz::kotz:

Ich hoffe euch geht es besser


----------



## bike-flori_clz (5. Januar 2010)

Auch vom "Gesichtsbremser" nen gesundes neues Jahr!
Meine Schotterlippe is schon wieder einigermaßen, deshalb werde ich mich morgen mal auf die Schneebretter begeben und bissl schifoarn, biken geht echt grad gar nicht im wald


----------



## Yuma-F (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme aus der Gegend um Bonn und möchte zusammen mit einigen Mitfahrern eine 3-tägige MTB-Tour im Harz machen. Wo bekomme ich Informationen über "die besten Trails" im Harz her? Ich habe bereits einige GPS-Touren gefunden, kann diese aber nicht richtig bewerten. Wer könnte mich bei der Planung etwas unterstützen? 

Danke und viele Grüße, Franz


----------



## Happy_User (8. Januar 2010)

Was möchtest Du den fahren?
Freeride
Tour 
Mrathon?
Wie viele km pro Tag etc.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Yuma-F (9. Januar 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du den fahren?
> Freeride
> Tour
> Mrathon?
> ...


 

Hallo Holger,
danke für die Rückmeldung.
Wir haben vor, eine längere Tagetour zu fahren (Bad Harzburg, Ecker-Stausee, Brocken, Torfhaus, Wolfwarte, Magdeburger Weg, ...so weit wir kommen) und zwei kürzere. Da ich letztes Jahr im Harz war (MTB und Wanderschuhe), hab ich mir diese Strecke zumindest teilweise angeschaut und kann diese zusammenstellen.

Jetzt suche ich noch zwei Tourenvorschläge für je 4-5 Stunden. Meine Vorstellung wären "Touren mit hohen Trailanteil", auf Freeride würde ich gerne verzichten. Die Trails dürfen aber ruhig etwas technisch geprägt sein.
Ich hab gelesen, dass rund um Clausthal-Zellerfeld zahlreiche Trails sein sollen. Hierzu such ich noch Infos. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Tips, wo es sich lohnt herzufahren.
GPS ist vorhanden, es würden mir auch einzelne GPS-Tracks von Trails weiterhelfen, die man zu einer Tour verbinden kann.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende, Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mit etwas Suche gibt es hier einen Thread " Technische Singletrails im Harz", bevor wir diese Thema nochmal anfangen.

Wenn du Informationen rund um Clz suchst, wende dich mal an User Dwe oder Bike Flori.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Brook (22. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich brauch mal Eure hilfe - welche Radsportvereine könnt Ihr mir bezüglich MTB Sparten in / um Herzberg empfehlen?


----------



## Rinnetaler (22. Januar 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich brauch mal Eure hilfe - welche Radsportvereine könnt Ihr mir bezüglich MTB Sparten in / um Herzberg empfehlen?



Ich bin für Förste oder VCE Duderstadt - was sagt ihr dazu.


----------



## Brook (22. Januar 2010)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Ich bin für Förste oder VCE Duderstadt - was sagt ihr dazu.



Förste wäre schon cool, hab eine Hütte in Herzberg - aktuell wohne ich jedoch in Koblenz (Canyonland). Geplant ist für 2010 mein Trail Guide beim DIMB und, verdammt, dazu muss man einem Verein anhängig sein.

Hinzu kommt die Rennsaison, werd dieses Jahr das ein oder andere mitfahren wollen - vorwiegend wohl DOWNHILL, immer noch Förste??



Das heisst, wenn ich es mir so überlege - auf einen Triathlon oder Duathlon hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust ... einer meiner ERSTEN fand in Herzberg am Juessee statt


----------



## dwe60 (24. Januar 2010)

Bei Triathlon liegst du mit Förste sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt

http://dwg2.portallogin1.de/index.php?id=586



Habe heute nach über 8 Wochen das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen

War zwar schweinekalt (- 5) und nur ne Straßenrunde aber trotzdem ein geiles Gefühl


----------



## Harzberti (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte mal den schlummernden Thread etwas aktivieren. 

Nachdem wir im Dezember unsere Jahresabschlußtor bei minus 17°C durchgezogen haben, werden wir uns am kommenden Wochenende etwas wärmere Gefilde widmen.

Am Samstag geht auf die "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" in der Kaligrube in Sondershausen. Mit vier Teilnehmern aus Osterode und Umgebung wollen wir 800m Unter der Erde ein paar Schleifen drehen. Bei erwarteten 25°C (fünfundzwanzig!) plus kommen wir endlich mal wieder in den Genuß in Kurz zu fahren. Und das bei diesen Aussentemperaturen.

Werde an dieser Stelle mal Berichten.

Ich sag' schon mal "Glück Auf"


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht auf die "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" in der Kaligrube in Sondershausen.


Dazu wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß! Es ist eine sehr schöne Erfahrung. 

Habt ihr schon mal an dieser Veranstaltung teilgenommen? Nehmt auf alle Fälle warme und vor allem winddichte Klamotten mit. Wenn ihr (oben) am Förderkorb warten müsst (und das müsst ihr in aller Regel) ist es sau kalt und zieht extrem. Diese warmen Klamotten könnt ihr dann (unten) z. B. in einer Plastiktüte oder einem Rucksack aufbewahren. 

Und hinterher schön das Rad abwaschen - sonst wird´s goldig . 

Glück Auf!


----------



## dwe60 (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Berti!

Der Bericht würde mich auch interessieren - ich hoffe jemand macht auch Fotos 

Kurz zu fahren wäre wirklich mal wieder toll - aber kann hier nicht nicht einmal nur fahren  - ich kann das weiße Zeugs nicht mehr sehen 

Weiß zufällig jemand wo man sich in der Gegend ein Rennrad leihen kann?




Harzberti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte mal den schlummernden Thread etwas aktivieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harzberti (14. Februar 2010)

O.K. Leute dann will ich mal von der Tour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde berichten.
  Gleich vorweg: Es war richtig Geil!

  Aber der Reihe nach. Wir kommen so gegen 08:00 Uhr in Sondershausen an, holen unsere Startunterlagen und begeben uns gleich zum Schacht. Wie Torsten schon geschrieben hat ist es dort oben recht kÃ¼hl. Um nicht zu sagen es zieht wie Hechtsuppe und ist Arschkalt!

  Da ich in der Grube schon Ã¶fter mal zum Laufen angetreten bin kannte ich das aber und so waren meine Mitstreiter und ich vorgewarnt. Wir hatten noch unsere dicken Klamotten an. Das sich aber nicht jeder so richtig mit dem Event beschÃ¤ftigt hat sah man daran, dass einige Sportfreunde bereits am Schacht in kurzen Sporttrikots und kurzen Hosen anstanden und jetzt geschlottert haben wie die Schlosshunde. 

  Immer sieben Man plus Rad kÃ¶nnen auf eine Etage des Fahrkorbes auftreten. Zwei Etagen stehen zur VerfÃ¼gung dann gehtâs ab nach Untertage. WÃ¤hrend der eine Korb in 780m tiefe entladen wird kÃ¶nnen oben die nÃ¤chsten 14 Biker auftreten.  Somit dauert die ganze Einfahrerei entsprechend lange. 150 Teilnehmer galt es in die Grube zu bringen.

  Wie der Name schon sagt geht es darum eine Tour zu fahren â kein Rennen. Die erste Gruppe startet dann auch schon um 09:30. Die zweite Gruppe, in der auch wir sind, um 10:00 Uhr.

  Gleich die erste Passage fÃ¼hrt uns stetig eine Rampe hinauf. Der Untergrund ist mit Salzstaub bedeckt und so haben wir nicht immer optimalen Grip. Geht aber â nur selten dreht das Hinterrad mal durch. Nach der Steigung folgt eine GefÃ¤llstrecke, die man ordentlich hinunter bÃ¼geln kann. Vorausgesetzt man hat ausreichend Licht am Rad. Ich hab keins â habe nÃ¤mlich meine Lampe daheim liegen lassen. Solange die Gruppe einigermaÃen zusammen fÃ¤hrt macht das auch nichts. Das âFremdlichtâ reicht aus um das Tempo mit zu gehen. 

  Je weiter wir in die tiefe der Kaligrube vordringen umso wÃ¤rmer wird es. An der nÃ¤chsten Steigung sind wir am weitesten vom Schacht entfernt und die Temperaturen sind deutlich angestiegen. Eine steile, lang gezogene Rampe geht es hinauf. Das StÃ¼ck kostet richtig Kraft. Gut wer was zum trinken dabei hat. Der Hals trocknet, bedingt durch die Salzluft regelrecht aus. Noch ein paar kurze, knackige Steigungen und wir fahren wieder in Richtung Schacht. Die Luft wird kÃ¼hler. Das fahren macht richtig Laune. 

  Am Ende der Runde hat das Orga-Team vom SC Impuls ein Buffet angereichtet, welches jetzt das erste Mal âgeplÃ¼ndertâ wird. Obstecken, Schokoriegel, Bananen und GetrÃ¤nke stehen bereit. Hier merkt man, dass die Tour von Sportlern organisiert und betreut wird. Lecker und reichlich. Ãbrigens auch noch nach der letzten Runde.

  Nach einer kleinen Pause begeben wir uns dann auch auf die zweite Schleife von etwa 10,5km LÃ¤nge. Das fahren ist anstrengend macht aber voll Laune. Dadurch, dass die Strecke teilweise nur von meinerl Helmlampe ausgeleuchtet ist verliere ich das GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r die Geschwindigkeit. 30 bis 35 km/h sind aber an den GefÃ¤llstrecken auch drin und kommen mir in den GrubengÃ¤ngen noch schneller vor. 

  Insgesamt fahren wir, wie die meisten Teilnehmer drei Runden. Danach ziehen wir uns trockene Sachen an und begeben uns in die Blaue Grotte â ein kleines Bistro Untertage. FÃ¼r jede gefahrene Runde gibt es (Ausgenommen der Autofahrer!) dort ein kÃ¼hles Bierchen. WÃ¤hrend manche am Schacht anstehen um Auszufahren â verbleiben wir bis sich der Stau abgebaut hat im Bistro und fahren dann gemeinsam mit den Bergleuten der FrÃ¼hschicht aus.
  Die Grube ist nÃ¤mlich noch in Betrieb und Kali erzielt z.Zt. HÃ¶chstpreise am Markt.

  Ãbertage stehen DuschmÃ¶glichkeiten bereit. Da wir aber schon abgetrocknet sind begeben wir uns auf die Heimreise.

  Ein richtig Geiler Tag auf dem Mountainbike geht zu Ende.

  Wiederholungsgefahr: 100% 


  GlÃ¼ck Auf!

  Bilder: http://picasaweb.google.de/Harzberti/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinnetaler (14. Februar 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich hatte immer Bedenken wegen dem Untergrund. 

Fahre zur Zeit mit dem MTB auf der Straße. Gestern 3,55 Std. und heute 2,35 Std. Ich muss doch für die Trans Alp fit werden. 

Grüße 



Harzberti schrieb:


> O.K. Leute dann will ich mal von der Tour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde berichten.
> Gleich vorweg: Es war richtig Geil!
> 
> Aber der Reihe nach. Wir kommen so gegen 08:00 Uhr in Sondershausen an, holen unsere Startunterlagen und begeben uns gleich zum Schacht. Wie Torsten schon geschrieben hat ist es dort oben recht kühl. Um nicht zu sagen es zieht wie Hechtsuppe und ist Arschkalt!
> ...


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. Februar 2010)

@Rinnetaler es geht aber auch abseits der Strasse.
[URL=http://img692.imageshack.us/i/dsc00001vm.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. Februar 2010)

@Rinnetaler,
aber neben der Strasse macht es zur Zeit aber auch richtig Spass.


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. Februar 2010)

@Rinnetaler



hier gings runter


----------



## Harzberti (18. Februar 2010)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich hatte immer Bedenken wegen dem Untergrund.


 
Wegen dem Untergrund brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben. Etwas schwammig wird es wenn man mittig der Fahrspuren in den etwas tieferen Kalistaub fährt. Fühlt sich an als ob du im Sand fährt. 

Und in den Kurven etwas Tempo raus nehmen sonnst küsst Du eventuell die Seitenwände. Einige Mitfahrer hatten sich dabei ein paar Schürfwunden zugezogen.

Harzberti grüßt


----------



## bodo bagger (20. Februar 2010)

Förste ist auch in Punkto DH zu empfehlen... Andre Kleindienst fährt z.B. für den MTV Förste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem es in Herzberg schon wieder fast schneefrei ist, bin ich heute mittag spontan auf die Idee gekommen mal wieder eine Tour zu machen 
Kurz vor Jagdhaus habe ich dann aber abgebrochen.  In dem sulzigen Schnee hat es keinen Spaß gemacht 





[email protected]: Viel Erfolg noch beim Umbau des Ladens
Wird bestimmt gut und ich freue mich schon auf die Neueröffnung!

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Holgi!

Schön mal wieder was zu hören

Das schaut doch noch ganz "annehmbar" aus, das ist ja zumindest schon mal geräumt worden - hier oben liegt entweder noch ca. 20 - 30 cm Schnee - oder (wenn mal geräumt wurde) noch ne blanke Eisschicht 

bin heute mal auf Straße unterwegs gewesen - wenigstens etwas was mit biken zu tun hat 

 gib mal Bescheid, wenn in euren unteren Regionen wieder vernünftig gefahren werden kann, dann komm ich mal wieder runter und wir fahren mal wieder zusammen ne nette Tour - wird Zeit 

Hat eigentlich jemand für die Tour de Energie in Göttingen gemeldet? - Florian und meiner einer sind wieder dabei - ich suche nur noch verzweifelt ein Rennrad oder was ähnliches zum leihen - habe keine wirkliche Lust die Strecke wieder mit dem MTB zu fahren


----------



## micha2 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> gib mal Bescheid, wenn in euren unteren Regionen wieder vernünftig gefahren werden kann, dann komm ich mal wieder runter und wir fahren mal wieder zusammen ne nette Tour - wird Zeit



Wenn wir von Herzberg nach Westen fahren, müsste es eigentlich schon weitgehend schneefrei sein. Der Radweg nach Rhumspringe ist jedenfalls frei, und über den Schlossberg nach Elbingerode - Hattorf - Wulften - Bilshausen müsste inzwischen auch wieder fahrbar sein.




dwe60 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand für die Tour de Energie in Göttingen gemeldet?



Mir passt leider der Termin nicht. Aber der Frankenwald-Radmarathon am 31.7. ist fest eingeplant.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

heute hat es geklappt....


...

aber der letzte km vom Waldhaus bis zur HKB mußte wegen Packeis fast komplett geschoben werden. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch mal Spikes kaufen....




oben am Kamin war es aber sehr gemütlich.

Holgi


----------



## Mano (3. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche ne Karte wo die Strecke vom Mountainbike-Lichtenstein-Rennen aufgezeichnet ist!?(MTV Förste)
Könnte mir die  vielleicht einer schicken oder hier posten?
Wäre super

Mfg Mano


----------



## Snakeskin (3. März 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi!
> 
> Schön mal wieder was zu hören
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter.
ich werde wohl auch in Göttingen an den Start gehen und die 84km fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Grauer (3. März 2010)

Hallo Dieter,
ich könnte Dir vielleicht mit nem Rennrad aushelfen.
Tret mal mit mir in Kontakt.


----------



## micha2 (5. März 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ne Karte wo die Strecke vom Mountainbike-Lichtenstein-Rennen aufgezeichnet ist!?(MTV Förste)
> Könnte mir die  vielleicht einer schicken oder hier posten?



Das hier war die geplante Strecke, die real gefahrene Strecke war aber etwas anders weil einige Wege kurzfristig gesperrt waren.

http://dwg2.portallogin1.de/fileadmin/MTV-Grafiken/Dokus/allgemeines/2009-MTB-Rennen-Strecke.pdf

Hinweis: Süden ist oben

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (6. März 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## dwe60 (6. März 2010)

@Grauer: Mail ist unterwegs 

@Snake: dich gibt ja auch noch  - ich werde nur die 46er Runde fahren - mal schauen ob wir uns irgendwie begegnen 

@Micha + Holgi: Hier ist inzwischen wieder heftigster Winter eingekehrt - 20 cm Neuschnee - Schneeverwehungen bis zu 1m und 5 Grad -  - das geht mir sowas von auf den Senkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. März 2010)

Werde auch an der 46km Runde teilnehmen.
Dieter, wenn du nicht so groß wärst, hätte ich eines für dich...


----------



## dwe60 (7. März 2010)

Sooo groß bin ich doch garnicht - eher noch zu klein für mein Gewicht 

Dann können wir in Gö ja Team  fahren und es so richtig  kreiseln lassen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. März 2010)

moin zusammen!
mich gibt es auch noch

bin in göttingen erstmal für die 46km gemeldet. ich habe seit weihnachten, krankheits- und umzugs(renovierungs)bedingt fast gar nicht trainieren können, deshalb fang ich die saison erstmal wieder klein an.
mal sehen wie es in den nächsten tagen so läuft.

deshalb bitte auch nicht böse sein, dass ich das hkb-team nicht so tatkräftig unterstützen konnte.. ich gelobe aber besserung.


----------



## harzholgi (14. März 2010)

Hallo,
hoffentlich ist das mit dem Schnee bald vorbei 



Der Kaffee ist fertig

Auf der Hanskühnenburg tut sich dieses Jahr kulinarisch einiges!
Und auch für uns MTBler ist angeblich einiges geplant.

Schaumermal

Holgi

http://sites.google.com/site/harzholgi2/14-03-2010


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. März 2010)

Moin Holgi,

jetzt mach doch aber bitte dein Rad mal fertig!
Diesen Baumarktbomber kann man ja nicht ertragen!

Tim


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. März 2010)

Sagt mal bescheid ab wann der weg zur HKB ohne schnee befahrbar ist.

Fahr von Gieboldehausen etwas länger an.


----------



## dwe60 (17. März 2010)

Ich kann dies weiße Zeugs auch nicht mehr sehen 

aber es schaut ja danach aus, als würde der Winter nun endgültig zu verschwinden - nur leider wird es auch noch ne ganze Zeit dauern bis man wieder richtig in den Wald kann 




harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hoffentlich ist das mit dem Schnee bald vorbei
> 
> Der Kaffee ist fertig
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich evtl. Karfreitag durch eine Forelle hochlocken lassen 





Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. März 2010)

Das hört sich gut an. Man  schauen ob ich meine Familie da zu bewegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. März 2010)

Ich fände Irish Stew auch sehr reizvoll....Hmmmm


----------



## Brook (19. März 2010)

In Herzberg in der Fussgängerzone soll es ein neues Bikegeschäft geben, kann jemand was genaueres sagen? Außerdem macht Schmitti jetzt dort ebenfalls ein wenig Werbung für seinen Shop?


----------



## dwe60 (28. März 2010)

So, bevor wir hier auf der 2. Seite verschwinden 

Wie schauts den so aus im Herzberger Bikerevier - alles am rollen?     Micha - Holgi - Tim - Ziege...

Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen - so  langsam weicht ja  der Winter auch in höheren Gefilden - noch nicht so wirklich, aber es wird nicht mehr lange dauern

@Holgi: wie schauts denn um die HKB herum aus? - ist die Ackerstraße von Stieglitzeck schon befahrbar?

@Micha: wolltest du nicht ein wenig mehr laufen statt biken?


----------



## micha2 (28. März 2010)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schauts den so aus im Herzberger Bikerevier - alles am rollen?     Micha - Holgi - Tim - Ziege...



Also in Richtung Westen ist alles schneefrei. Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen bis zur Burg Plesse gefahren. 



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam ne Runde drehen -



Das meine ich auch !
Wie wär's am Karfreitag zur HKB? Es gibt Harzer Forelle mit Kartoffelsalat!
Samstag habe ich keine Zeit.



dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: wie schauts denn um die HKB herum aus? - ist die Ackerstraße von Stieglitzeck schon befahrbar?



Bei der HKB war ich heute zu Fuss. Der Salatteller war gut.
Von Lonau über das Kirchtal: Nicht fahrbar. 
Von Lonau über Birkentalweg: Nicht fahrbar.
Von Lonau über Mariental: geräumt, die Strasse ist schneefrei bis zur HKB.
Ackerstrasse ab Teilungspfahl, soweit man sehen kann: Schnee.



dwe60 schrieb:


> @Micha: wolltest du nicht ein wenig mehr laufen statt biken?



Das mach ich doch auch die ganze Zeit !

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. März 2010)

wollte zur HKB,bis hier und nicht weiter,bin umgedreht und über Lonau
wieder nach Hause gefahren.






so langsam kann das weisse Zeugs auch verschwinden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (28. März 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wollte zur HKB,bis hier und nicht weiter,bin umgedreht und über Lonau wieder nach Hause gefahren.



Dumm gelaufen, wenige 100m weiter und du wärst auf der geräumten Strasse gewesen, durchgehend schneefrei bis zur HKB.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2010)

@micha2,
das ist ja zum:kotz:.


----------



## micha2 (31. März 2010)

Hi,



micha2 schrieb:


> Wie wär's am Karfreitag zur HKB? Es gibt Harzer Forelle mit Kartoffelsalat!



Ich wollte so gegen 10:00 in Herzberg losfahren. Wer kommt mit? 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2010)

Hallo Micha - bei mir wirds morgen nichts werden - habe leider keine Verfügungsgewalt über das Auto 

Geht am Montag evtl. was ?

Was ist eigentlich mit Holgi? - hast du anderweitig Kontakt zu ihm?

Gratz zum Teamsieg im Winterpokal  - beim Laufen meinte ich eigentlich statt biken


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Geht am Montag evtl. was ?



Ja, Sonntag oder Montag hätte ich auch Zeit. Nur Samstag geht nicht.
Hast du jetzt schon ein Rennrad? Dann könnten wir ja mal in Richtung Burg Plesse fahren. Oder zumindest bis zu den Thiershäuser Teichen. Oder rund um den Rotenberg.




dwe60 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Holgi? - hast du anderweitig Kontakt zu ihm?



Lange nichts gehört oder gesehen.




dwe60 schrieb:


> Gratz zum Teamsieg im Winterpokal



Gratuliere auch zum zweiten Platz. Aber eigentlich ist es ja fast Gleichstand.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2010)

Montag ginge bei mir am besten - Wetter soll zwar nicht so toll werden - aber egal - evtl. kommt Flo noch mit - las uns im Laufe des WE noch mal schreiben

Rennrad habe ich leider noch nicht geklappt

Holgis Blogs sind auch schon länger nicht aktualisiert 


Ja, 2 Punkte sind nicht die Welt - aber ich hatte den Ehrgeiz dich noch abzufangen


----------



## harzholgi (1. April 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgis Blogs sind auch schon länger nicht aktualisiert



Hallo,

ich habe bin gerade dabei, mein Specialized wieder in einen brauchbaren Zustand zu versetzen. Das Baumarktrad hat auch gerade einen Platten.

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall mal hoch zur HKB, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich es auf 10 Uhr schaffe  Versuchen werde ich es. 

Außderdem ist meine Form total weg. Ich fange wahrscheinlich bei 0 an!

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall mal hoch zur HKB, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich es auf 10 Uhr schaffe  Versuchen werde ich es.



dann werde ich so gegen 10 bei dir vorbeischauen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. April 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

super! 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (2. April 2010)

Schade das ich nicht runterkommen konnte 

Geht denn am Montag was bei euch?

@Holgi: wenn du Hilfe beim restaurieren benötigst dann sag Bescheid 


kauf dir am besten was neues - Hat Schmitti kein Auslaufmodell aus 2009 stehen?


----------



## harzholgi (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

es war eine schöne kleine Tour heute mittag! Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei super Wetter unterwegs!








Bezüglich Montag kann ich leider noch nicht fest zusagen. Wenn ihr fahrt, bitte unbedingt hier posten. Wenn es geht, bin ich dabei.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (2. April 2010)

@All,
wer will am Montag alles fahren???
Ab wann und wo hin soll es gehen????

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (2. April 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @All,
> wer will am Montag alles fahren???
> Ab wann und wo hin soll es gehen????



Zunächst einmal muss gesagt werden dass die Forelle sehr lecker war.

Nur zu der Frage, wo es am Montag hingehen soll. Wenn man höher als ca. 600m kommt, dann sind bislang nur die Wege schneefrei, die geräumt worden sind. Und das sind nur sehr wenige. Der einzige schneefreie Weg zur HKB ist über Lonau, Mariental, Ackerstrasse. Wie es von Osterode her aussieht weiss ich nicht.
Daher scheint es mir sinnvoller, dass wir eine Tour am Harzrand oder ins Harzvorland machen.

Ich mache mal zwei Vorschläge:

1. Herzberg --> Einhornhöhle --> Burgruine --> dann können wir versuchen, zum Knollen hochzukommen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das im oberen Bereich schon schneefrei ist. Wir hätten drei Möglichkeiten, wo wir zwischendurch was essen können: Einhornhöhle (hat definitiv am Montag geöffnet, gutes Essen), Burgruine (keine Ahnung ob geöffnet ist), und Knollen. Vorteil bei schlechtem Wetter: Es gibt in dem Gebiet viele Schutzhütten.

2. Herzberg --> Elbingerode --> Hattorf --> Wulften --> Bilshausen --> Thiershäuser Teiche --> Kirchenruine Leisenberg --> Rodetal --> Burg Plesse und dann auf dem gleichen Weg wieder zurück.
Die gesamte Tour wäre knapp 78km lang, aber nur 862 Höhenmeter. Weitgehend auf Rad- oder Waldwegen, nur kurze Abschnitte auf wenig befahrenen Strassen. Wir hätten natürlich die Option jederzeit vorher umzukehren -- aber dann bleibt der Magen leer. Oder wir verlegen den Start- und Zielpunkt beispielsweise nach Hattorf oder Wulften, dann wären es 20km bzw. 30km weniger.
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour32.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. April 2010)

@micha2,
zu2: Hattorf hört sich gut an


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2010)

Häppi Eastern! 

Ich könnte mich auch mit der Tour 2 anfreunden - Start dann aber ab Hattorf

wieviel km und hm wären das dann?


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

@all,

Frohe Ostern.

Wir könnten uns bei mir Treffen ,wohne am Schwimmbad.
Parkmöglichkeiten habe Ich genug vor der Tür(Penny-Parkplatz)

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich auch mit der Tour 2 anfreunden - Start dann aber ab Hattorf
> wieviel km und hm wären das dann?



Das wären dann ca. 58km und ca. 700Hm. Ich habe gerade gelesen dass es an den Thiershäuser Teichen auch eine Gaststätte gibt. Nur für den Notfall, falls schlechtes Wetter ist und wir es nicht bis zur Burg Plesse schaffen.  
http://www.ebergoetzen.de/index.php...tid=37:sehenswuerdigkeitenentdecken&Itemid=34

Holgi, wie sieht's bei dir aus?
Ich könnte gegen 9:40 mit dem Auto bei dir vorbei kommen, Treffpunkt dann 10:00 in Hattorf am Penny-Markt? Die Zeit kann natürlich noch verschoben werden, falls das jemandem nicht passt. 

Wer möchte noch mitkommen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

für mich ist 10.00 Uhr ok


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2010)

10.30 Uhr wäre für mich angenehmer

und jemand müsste mir noch kurz erklären wo ich das Schwimmbad finde - bin schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr in Hattorf gewesen

wenn ich mich recht erinnere fahre ich über Osterode - Schwiegershausen - Wulften


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

@dwe60,

genau vor Wulften fährst Du links nach Hattorf.
In Hattorf nach der Brücke rechts,dann über die Bahn,bis zur nächsten Brücke und dann links und schon bist Du da.Das Haus vor dem Schwimmbad dort wohne Ich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2010)

oki doki - danke dir

müssten die Herzberger nur noch den Zeitpunkt bestätigen


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> müssten die Herzberger nur noch den Zeitpunkt bestätigen



Für mich ist 10:30 ok, muss nur noch Holgi was dazu sagen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

ok,
wenn alle damit einverstanden sind ,10.30 bei mir.


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2010)

so dann noch alle schön aufessen,damits trocken bleibt


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2010)

Ich werde mich bemühen 

Obwohl; fürs aufessen ist eigentlich micha zuständig


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Holgi, wie sieht's bei dir aus?
> Ich könnte gegen 9:40 mit dem Auto bei dir vorbei kommen, Treffpunkt dann 10:00 in Hattorf am Penny-Markt?



Guten Abend,
ich habe den Touraufruf gerade erst mitbekommen 
Natürlich wäre ich mit dabei!
Meine Frau hat meine Teilnahme auch gerade genehmigt.
Ich wäre dann um 10.10 abholbereit 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (5. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Ich wäre dann um 10.10 abholbereit



ok, geht klar.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2010)

Hi,

nach meinem Tacho waren das 59.29km. Der Radumfang ist korrekt auf 202cm eingestellt. Hab's nachgemessen. Eigentlich müsste die Entfernung stimmen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2010)

Auf die 1/2 km kommt es auch nicht drauf an - vielleicht hatte ich ja auch vorher schon etwas drauf

Auf jeden Fall war es ne klasse Runde - hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht - bis auf den "Kühlschrank" Plesse - das machen wir nächstes Mal nur bei mind. 20 Grad oder drinnen 

@Holgi: ich hoffe du verkraftest das und hast wieder Blut geleckt


----------



## harzholgi (5. April 2010)

Hallo,

war schön heute mit euch!




An der Wüstung Leisenberg




Burg Plesse

Auch wenn es für mich an die Grenze ging. Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst!

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Wie hieß die Ruine noch schnell???



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leisenberg_(Wüstung)

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2010)

Hallo Micha,

gibts eigentlich eine Auswertung der Tour?

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. April 2010)

Hallo Holgi,

biste wieder bei Kräften?????

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> biste wieder bei Kräften?????



Klar!
Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich härter 
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich eine Auswertung der Tour?




Nö, gibt's nicht. Nimm einfach dieses Diagramm hier:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour32.htm
und schneide am Anfang und am Ende jeweils 9.5km ab, und denke dir zwischen Plesse und Rodetal noch ca. 1km und 80Hm dazu (das war der kleine Umweg zum Aufwärmen, der Rückweg war etwas länger als der Hinweg)
Insgesamt waren es 59.29km und 816Hm.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (7. April 2010)

Zustandsbericht Hanskühnenburg / Acker

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem Bereich HKB:




Die Loipe ist noch unbefahrbar 




Kirchtal ebenfalls, aber die Marientalstrasse geht ja.




Wie der Nasse Weg aussieht, darüber bekommen wir heute eventuell noch eine Info von "TrailTech"





Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (8. April 2010)

Nachdem wir gestern auf der HKB Holger getroffen hatten, ging es in Richtung "Nasser Weg" weiter...
Auf den ersten Metern machte der "Nasse Weg" seinem Namen alle Ehre und erwies sich mehr als Bach, denn als Weg - was aber auch seinen Reiz hatte  Vereinzelt auftauchende Schneereste konnte man mit der nötigen Grundgeschwindigkeit auch noch gut bewältigen. Dann aber folgten längere Schneefelder (teils bis zu 30cm hoch!) immer im Wechsel mit trockenen bzw. Schnee-freien Abschnitten. Hier war immer wieder kurzzeitiges Schieben angesagt, der sehr nasse Schnee machte das Fahren unmöglich...
Etwa auf Höhe der Stelle wo sich der Trail teilt und rechts nach Osterode abzweigt waren die Schneefelder aber dann komplett verschwunden. Hier im Wald tat sich ein neues Problem auf - eine Menge abgebrochene Kronen und umgestürzte Bäume blockierten den Trail.

Wir haben den Trail so gut es ging freigeräumt und die trag- und ziehbaren Bäume zur Seite geschafft. Der nasse Schnee dürfte bei den jetzigen Temperaturen auch bald Geschichte sein, ich schätze mal in einer Woche kommt man ohne Schieben durch...

Grüße Jan
(www.trailtech.de)
(www.ridethemountain.de)


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2010)

Hi,

ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Herzberg zum Frankenwald-Radmarathon, Hinfahrt am 31. Juli, Rückfahrt am 1. August.
http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. April 2010)

Hallo Micha,

welche Strecke willst du fahren?
Ich überlege evtl. ob ich mal mitfahren sollte.
Leider wird Tour d`energie nix, da restlos ausgebucht, schon seit längerer Zeit :-(

Nur mal zur Info:
runandbike4help ist jetzt zur Anmeldung bereit. Leider immer noch 200 Startplätze für MTBler. CC fällt wohl weg, daher könnten die Plätze für den Marathon schnell weg sein!

Timsen


----------



## micha2 (10. April 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> welche Strecke willst du fahren?



Ich werde die 150km fahren. Letztes Jahr bin ich die 110km gefahren, und da wäre am Ende durchaus noch mehr drin gewesen. Da es keine offizielle Zeitnahme gibt, kann man sich Zeit lassen und die Fahrt (und die Verpflegungsstellen) geniessen. Mein Bericht vom letzten Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6204252&postcount=1495




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> runandbike4help ist jetzt zur Anmeldung bereit.



Da werde ich mich gleich mal für den Halbmarathon anmelden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

heute ist übrigens der NDR auf der Hanskühnenburg.....

Holgi


----------



## Baxter75 (11. April 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist übrigens der NDR auf der Hanskühnenburg.....
> 
> Holgi



Hätte er nicht gestern dort sein können,waren gestern oben


----------



## dwe60 (11. April 2010)

Schön es du es so siehst 

hast du denn inzwischen etwas mit deinem Sattel gemacht? 




harzholgi schrieb:


> Klar!
> Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich härter
> Holgi



Flo und meiner einer werden nächsten Sonntag hier mitfahren:

http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/ 

Netter Auftakt in die Rennsaison 


@Tim: Schade das du in Gö nicht dabei bist - hattest du nicht noch den Startplatz vom letzten Jahr in Gö?


----------



## harzholgi (11. April 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> hast du denn inzwischen etwas mit deinem Sattel gemacht?



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe das Sofakissen wieder abgenommen, und siehe da.... es ist zwar nicht sonderlich bequem, aber scheinbar hat sich mein Allerwertester an den Sattel gewöhnt 
Vielleicht war ich nach der langen Winterpause auch einfach nur ein bischen sensibel an diesem Körperteil

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. April 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tim: Schade das du in Gö nicht dabei bist - hattest du nicht noch den Startplatz vom letzten Jahr in Gö?



Wir wollten als Ladenteam starten. Mit Hin und Her und ewig ich ja ich nich...
war dann die Anmeldechance vorbei....
Next Year wieder alleine, ist nicht so stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. April 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich werde die 150km fahren. Letztes Jahr bin ich die 110km gefahren, und da wäre am Ende durchaus noch mehr drin gewesen. Da es keine offizielle Zeitnahme gibt, kann man sich Zeit lassen und die Fahrt (und die Verpflegungsstellen) geniessen.



Hi Micha,

ich denke ich mache mit. Wie hast du die Übernachtung geplant? Massenquartier oder Individuell?

Tim


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. April 2010)

@Dieter,

hört sich gut an,auf welcher Strecke soll es für euch losgehen??
Meine RTF in Gieboldehausen ist heute ins Wasser gefallen


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (11. April 2010)

Hi Tim,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> ich denke ich mache mit. Wie hast du die Übernachtung geplant? Massenquartier oder Individuell?



Ich habe wie im letzten Jahr das Kreuz bei "kostenloser Wohnmobilstellplatz" gemacht. Das ist auf dem Gelände einer Spedition, nur wenige 100m vom Startplatz entfernt. Da ist auch eine kleine Wiese wo du ein Zelt aufbauen kannst. Ich penne einfach im Auto. Ein Massenlager gibt es auch irgendwo, aber ich weiss nicht wo das ist.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (17. April 2010)

Hallo,
hier ein aktueller Bericht von der HKB und dem "Nassen Weg":











 


99,9 Prozent vom "Nassen Weg" sind schon frei. Hier zwei Bilder von den restlichen 0,1 Prozent.....

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (18. April 2010)

Moin,

hat jemand für heute was geplant?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (18. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand für heute was geplant?
> 
> Holgi




Mist, zu spät gelesen. Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour zurück. Herzberg, Sieber, Schluft, Harzhochstrasse, St. Andreasberg, Sieber, Herzberg.
Auf der Strasse oberhalb von Schluft liegt teilweise noch Schnee, etwa 200m muss man schieben.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

weil wir uns heute morgen verpasst haben, mußte Frederick herhalten und mit mir los 





Wir wollten mal schauen ob man auf der Hanskühnenburg was von der Aschewolke sehen kann. Heute war da oben ganz schön Betrieb.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. April 2010)

Schönes Wetter! Schöne HKB, schnief..

Micha, bin jetzt zum Frankenwald angemeldet. 150 km. Ebenso zum Runandbike.

Für alle mal zur erinnerung:

13.05., Do.
09:00-10:00 Vital Hotel CTF
Großes Rahmenprogramm, anschließend Einzelzeitfahren um Prämien Niedersachsen
Vitalhotel
Am Kurpark 1-3
37441 Bad Sachsa/Harz 18 / 34 / 49 km HRC Hannover 


Letztes Mal war Schietwetter, aber trotzdem nett. ich werde wieder da sein, würde mich über Begleitung natürlich freuen!!


Tim


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Hätte er nicht gestern dort sein können,waren gestern oben



Gibts ein Unterforum in dem Du Strolch nicht vertreten bist?


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2010)

War heut mal auf der HKB inkl Tante Ju und Nasserweg .Bei Regen/Graupel Schauer gestartet und auf der HKB hat sich die Sonne auch mal blicken lassen


----------



## akastylez (21. April 2010)

Fein fein!


----------



## dwe60 (26. April 2010)

So, nach Lönskrug-Marathon und Tour de Energie bin nun auch mal wieder hier 

Holgi + Micha: wie schauts denn am WE aus? Bock auf ne Tour?

ist der Ackerstraße eigentlich nun wieder frei?


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. April 2010)

Hallo Dieter,

wie ist es gelaufen bei den Rennen ????

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (27. April 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, nach Lönskrug-Marathon und Tour de Energie bin nun auch mal wieder hier
> 
> Holgi + Micha: wie schauts denn am WE aus? Bock auf ne Tour?
> 
> ist der Ackerstraße eigentlich nun wieder frei?



Hallo,

ich habe noch keine endgültige Planungssicherheit. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall 

Die Ackerstrasse ist schon einige Zeit wieder befahrbar.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi + Micha: wie schauts denn am WE aus? Bock auf ne Tour?



Ich hätte Freitag oder Samstag Zeit. Sonntag geht nicht. Mach mal einen Vorschlag wo's hingehen soll.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Spitti (28. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde mich vll. auch in nächster Zeit mal wieder einklinken. Jetzt wo das Wetter besser zu werden scheint, werde ich sicher häufiger mal eine runde im Harz drehen.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (29. April 2010)

Hallo,
also ich könnte Sa. ab 10.00.
Und mit dem Wetter macht euch mal keine Gedanken....  meine Kinder hatten mal ein Buch in dem stand: "Die menschliche Haut ist wasserdicht" 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (29. April 2010)

Man darf nicht alles glauben was in Kinderbüchern steht 

Wie wäre es am Samstag:

Wir treffen uns gegen 11.00 an der Stieglitzecke - fahren dann zur Wolfswarte - rüber zum Torfhaus - Nahrungsaufnahme für Micha - dann den Märchenweg runter zum Oderteich

@Spitti: schön das du auch wieder da bist

@Kai: Veranstaltung und Orga war wieder phantastisch - nur mit meiner Leistung war ich nicht zufrieden - war zwar fix und foxi im Ziel -aber trotzdem 2 Min. langsamer wie letztes Jahr  - da merkt man die fehlenden Kilometer im Winter


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Samstag:
> Wir treffen uns gegen 11.00 an der Stieglitzecke - fahren dann zur Wolfswarte - rüber zum Torfhaus - Nahrungsaufnahme für Micha - dann den Märchenweg runter zum Oderteich



Hört sich gut an. Ist denn der Schnee jetzt schon ganz weg?
Holgi, wann fahren wir in Herzberg los?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (30. April 2010)

auch wenn ich nicht mitfahre kann ich nur sagen, ich war gestern mitm rennrad in der ecke torfhaus unterwegs, da lag links und rechts im wald noch vereinzelt schnee.. die wege sollten aber frei sein


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wäre es nicht sinnvoller, am 1. Mai! 
solche Wanderwege wie den Märchenweg zu vermeiden? Ärger ist vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. April 2010)

@Emil Strauss,

das beruht nur auf Gegenseitigkeit.Die einen machen Platz und die  anderen nehmen das Gasweg.Mann muss sich nicht wie die Axt im Walde benehmen.Wir Biker haben eh immer das nachsehen.Der Wanderer war ja auch als erster im Wald unterwegs,denkt er.


----------



## harzholgi (30. April 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> wäre es nicht sinnvoller, am 1. Mai!
> solche Wanderwege wie den Märchenweg zu vermeiden? Ärger ist vorprogrammiert...



Hallo,

wohl wahr  

Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt so weit komme 
Wie ihr bemerkt habt, bin ich an der Plesse böse eingebrochen.
Eventuell steige ich dann eben aus, wenns nicht mehr geht 

10.00 Abfahrt wäre für mich realistisch. Teffpunkt dann 11:30 Stieglitzecke.

Wir können dann ja noch beraten, wohin es endgültig geht. Der Bereich Torfhaus wird bestimmt sehr überlaufen sein.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> 10.00 Abfahrt wäre für mich realistisch. Teffpunkt dann 11:30 Stieglitzecke.



ok, ich komme 10:00 bei dir vorbei. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (30. April 2010)

Tim hat natürlich Recht - an nem Feiertag könnte da ziemlich viel los sein - lasst uns am Torfhaus schauen was geht und dann entscheiden

Ich werde so gegen 11.15 am Stieglitzeck (Hütte) sein

@Holgi: du  machst das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

Micha, Dieter, ich bin gut dran, wir könnten auch vorverlegen auf 0900 und wären dann eher beim .

Holgi


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2010)

viel spaß euch allen,wir werden diese tour machen http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20645.html


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Micha, Dieter,

wird nix mit eher, eventuell gar nicht  
Ich muss mir erst ne neue Decke besorgen.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2010)

Holgi,
 machst Du kein TD vor der Benutzung.


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Holgi,
> machst Du kein TD vor der Benutzung.



Hallo,

habe ich gemacht, dabei ist es ja aufgefallen 




ich glaube, der hätte nicht mehr lange durchgehalten!

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Micha, hallo Dieter,

danke, für die schöne Tour 
Ist lange her, dass ich mal in diesem tollen Trailparadies unterwegs war

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> viel spaß euch allen,wir werden diese tour machen http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20645.html



Yes  http://video.mpora.de/watch/g2v02mhpo/hd/true


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Mai 2010)

Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber es ist Anleinzwang für Hunde von Mai bis September. Im Nationalpark ohnehin ganzjährig.

Es ist schon ein geiles Video, aber es verbessert mit Sicherheit nicht unser Image, wenn auch noch unangeleinte Stafford, sieht zumindest so aus, zusammen mit MTBlern durch den Wald heizen.

Sorry, musste ich mal so sagen

Noch mal ein Nachtrag zum Verständnis:
ich wohne hier im Harz, fahre dort auch regelmässig, will es auch weiterhin tun. 
Genau hier wird sich anscheinend wohl irgendwann etwas ändern. 
Wenn man mal in die verschiedenen lokalen Threads schaut, gibt es eine immer grösser werdende Lobby, die leider auch einflussreich ist, die uns unser Hobby verleiden will. Daher würde ich es mir wünschen, wenn wir hier nicht immer alles so freizügig veröffentlichen würden. 
Angenommen ich wäre ein Lobbieist, würde ich hier immer wieder genaue Anleitungen bekommen, welchen, ohnehin fragwürdigen, Trail ich als nächstes mit nem " Radfahren verboten" behängen würde. Die Argumente liefern wir ja immer frei Haus...
Natürlich würde ich auch weiterhin diese Wege befahren, aber ich würde es gerne mit Erlaubnis machen!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Mai 2010)

@Emil

du hast ja echt Ahnung von Hunden 

Was das Video angeht,gibt es schon ne ganze menge mehr videos von diversen Trails im Harz

Du sprichst den leinen zwang an in einem bestimmten zeit raum,willst also ein auf Moralapostel machen.
Würdest aber Trails mit Beschilderung trotzdem fahren ,das passt ja nicht


----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber es ist Anleinzwang für Hunde von Mai bis September. Im Nationalpark ohnehin ganzjährig.
> 
> Es ist schon ein geiles Video, aber es verbessert mit Sicherheit nicht unser Image, wenn auch noch unangeleinte Stafford, sieht zumindest so aus, zusammen mit MTBlern durch den Wald heizen.
> 
> ...



Im Golf von Mexico droht die größte Umweltkatastrophe in der Geschichte der Menschheit und Du regst Dich über ein Video auf? Alder....*kopfschüttel* das ist nen Jack-Russel der nichtmal ner Maus was tut. Das man im Harz Mountainbiken kann weiss glaube ich jeder der fährt ob hier nen ein Video online ist oder net.

PEACE!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Mai 2010)

Habe irgendwie genau mit solchen Antworten gerechnet..


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,



akastylez schrieb:


> das ist nen Jack-Russel der nichtmal ner Maus was tut.



Die typischen Sprüche der Hundefreunde:
"Der tut nichts" ... "Oh, das hat er ja noch nie getan" ...

Gruss
Michael


----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2010)

Ne typische Aussage von einem der keine Ahnung hat


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,



akastylez schrieb:


> Ne typische Aussage von einem der keine Ahnung hat



Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen dass dein Hund auf der Stelle stehenbleibt wenn er im Wald ein Tier weglaufen sieht.

Es ist NICHT in Ordnung wenn man gegen Gesetze verstösst, und es ist erst recht nicht in Ordnung wenn man das dann auch noch öffentlich zeigt.
Und was soll das Argument mit der Umweltkatastrophe? Weil dort eine viel schlimmere Katastrophe ist, deshalb darf dein Hund jetzt hier frei durch den Wald laufen? Sorry, aber ich kann deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Ne, er bleibt nicht stehen sondern lÃ¤uft ganz normal weiter. FÃ¼r Ihn ist Wild nichts besonderes weil er damit groÃ geworden ist - das einzige wo er hinterhermacht sind Fliegen im Haus, dass aber auch nur weil er es so gelernt hat, im Wald lÃ¤sst er die Fliegen Fliegen sein. Das mit der Argumentation meinte ich so, dass in der Welt ganz andere Gesetze gebrochen werden worÃ¼ber man sich aufregen kÃ¶nnte, ich glaube Beispiele brauch ich hier nicht zu nennen. Im Ã¼brigen ist das Nichtanleinen von Hunden nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die wenn Ã¼berhaupt mit einem Verwarngeld geahndet wird ( wie wenn man z.B. mit geringer GeschwindigkeitsÃ¼berschreitung geblitzt wird etc.) anders sieht es hingegen aus, wenn Du einen Hund frei herumlaufen lÃ¤sst der als âKampfhundâ oder âListenhundâ gefÃ¼hrt wird, da kann es dann als Straftat ausgelegt werden weil man da ja grob fahrlÃ¤ssig handelt weil er ja z.B. Kinder tÃ¶ten kÃ¶nnte.

GruÃ
Seb


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Mai 2010)

Es geht hier gar nicht um deinen Hund und ob er harmlos ist oder nicht. Es herrscht nunmal ein Anleinzwang für alle Hunde.
Und ich kann mich auch nicht hinstellen und meine Ordnungswidrigkeit damit entschuldigen, dass andere etwas viel schlimmeres tun ? Dann würden ja alle immer schneller und schneller fahren...
Völlig unlogisch. Übrigens kann es schon recht teuer werden...

Es tut mir leid, wenn dein Video hier nicht so geil rüberkommt, wie du es dir vielleicht vorgestellt hast. Wer aber etwas online stellt, sollte auch mit  Kritik rechnen und damit umgehen können.
Und die Umweltkatastrophe in Mexico stellt mit Sicherheit keinen Freibrief da! Man kehrt zuerst vor der eigenen Haustür.

Und wenn ich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen sollte, stelle ich sie nicht online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Trail ich als nächstes mit nem " Radfahren  verboten" behängen würde...Natürlich würde ich auch weiterhin diese Wege  befahren, aber ich würde es gerne mit Erlaubnis machen!



Aber sagst online das Du Ordnungswidrigkeiten begehen würdest?

Naja...jedem das seine


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Mai 2010)

basti du böser bube,wie kannst du nur dein Hund frei laufen lassen ,schäm dich


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Egal, ick komme eh in die Hölle


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es sehr schade, mit welcher Uneinsichtigkeit hier argumentiert wird.
Warum machst du nicht einfach den Vorschlag, beim nächsten Mal wird der Hund angeleint? Wenn du mit freilaufendem Hund biken möchtest, mache es dort, wo es noch erlaubt ist. Nicht in einem Nationalpark.
Das kann ich auch aus der Sicht eines Hundebesitzers beurteilen.
Nicht nur um deine Portokasse zu schonen, sondern auch dem Hund evtl. Nachteile zu ersparen.

Ich habe keine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen, noch rufe ich dazu auf oder brüste mich. 

danke


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich Ihn eher Zuhause lassen, die Leine behindert dann ja nur beim Fahren und dem Hund würde es auch keinen Spass machen.


----------



## dwe60 (3. Mai 2010)

Nun sei doch nicht gleich so angepisst - ist doch stinknormale Kritik mit der man leben können sollte 

Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum das Bild des MTB´lers ansich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht noch negativer darzustellen als es sowieso schon ist

wir werden doch schon genug reglementiert und in Schranken verwiesen - wenn ich nur die Auszüge aus den Änderungen des Nationalparkgesetzes lese 


@Holgi: jepp, war mal wieder richtig nett - und auch die Wanderer hielten sich in Grenzen


----------



## DragonSlider (3. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ach ja und Mountainbiker machen den Wald kapput!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2063/2215865697_6790b34348_o.jpg


----------



## akastylez (3. Mai 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Nun sei doch nicht gleich so angepisst - ist doch stinknormale Kritik mit der man leben können sollte
> 
> Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum das Bild des MTB´lers ansich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht noch negativer darzustellen als es sowieso schon ist
> 
> ...



Ich habs zu Kentniss genommen  beim nächsten mal bleibt der Hund zuhause und dafür nehme ich dann aber meinen Fuchs mit, da kann dann keiner was sagen, weil ist ja kein Hund sondern ein Fuchs für den man auch keine Hundesteuer zahlen muss und den dann ja auch nicht anleinen muss - auch nicht im Nationalpark Harz, allerdings hört der nicht so gut, das bekommen wir aber auch noch hin! Änderungen Nationalparkgesetz? Haste nen Link? Ganz streng genommen dürfte man ja die Trails im Harz auch nicht fahren


----------



## dwe60 (3. Mai 2010)

So lang der Fuchs dann die "armen" Hunde nicht belästigt ist das ok 

Natürlich hast du Recht, das man die Trails offiziell nicht befahren darf - das bestreitet ja auch niemand

nur, man sollte nicht noch explizit Werbung dafür machen und diverse Entscheidungsträger mit der Nase drauf stoßen

einen Link zu den Änderung finde ich gerade nicht - stand aber vor kurzem hier irgendwo

sinngemäß stand da, das die Fahrradfahrer für das Wild am gefährlichsten sind weil sie so leise sind und das Wild sich dann furchtbar erschreckt 

ja was denn nun - leise sein im Wald oder doch hupen wenn ein Reh auf dem Weg steht 

ist letztendlich wohl wie bei den Fußgängern - wie mans macht ist es verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Mai 2010)

Kommt jemand?


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2010)

@Dieter,

es gibt so viele Strecken ob auf Video oder GPS-Tracks.Die wissen doch auch wo viele fahren und wo nicht.Mann fährt ja auch Strecken wo schon Pfade sind,es wäre ja schlimmer wenn man Kreuz und Quer durch den Wald räubern würde.Das ist meine Meinung zu dem ganzen.
Fährst Du RTF am 15.05.Förste oder 16.05. Lasfelde???

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (6. Mai 2010)

Möchte es nicht verpassen die Biker aus dem Raum Osterode und Umgebung auf folgende Tour hinzuweisen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460433

Da ich zehn Plätze in der JH Thale reserviert habe, besteht noch die Möglichkeit sich bei dem Harzcross 2010 einzuklinken. 

Grüße 

 Bert


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. Mai 2010)

@Harzberti,

bin leider am 19.06 als Begleitfahrer beim Rennsteiglauf für den TVG mit unterwegs.Sonst wäre das was für mich gewesen.Wenn es eine Auflage 2011 gibt vieleicht klappt es da.

Gruß Kai


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Mai 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Kommt jemand?



Hi, überlege.... wie war es denn da im letzten Jahr bei der CTF Bad Sachsa ? Schöne Strecke?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke war natürlich einer CTF angemessen, also eher breite Wege, kein Trailanteil...
Problem war vor allem, dass Vatertags- Betrunkene die Schilder demontiert hatten. Somit hats eigentlich alle CTF Fahrer falschgeleitet. Ich hoffe ja, das der HRC daraus gelernt hat....

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tim!

Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät - aber ich war ein paar Tage nicht hier - außerdem hat sich heute erst entschieden das ich nicht arbeiten muss

Kurz gesagt: ich würde wieder kommen - war ja bis auf die "möchtegernväter" und das Wetter ganz ok - vor allemdie Duschen 

@Holgi + Mciha: überlegt euch das auch mal - ist ne nette Geschichte




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Kommt jemand?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Mai 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: ich würde wieder kommen - war ja bis auf die "möchtegernväter" und das Wetter ganz ok - vor allemdie Duschen



Obs auffällt, wenn wir die Sauna auch benutzen? 
Aber du wirst mir bestimmt davonfahren....  bin absolut aus der Form


----------



## micha2 (11. Mai 2010)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi + Mciha: überlegt euch das auch mal - ist ne nette Geschichte



Der Termin passt mir leider nicht, an dem Tag habe ich schon was anderes vor.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (12. Mai 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Obs auffällt, wenn wir die Sauna auch benutzen?
> Aber du wirst mir bestimmt davonfahren....  bin absolut aus der Form



Kommt ganz darauf an, wie suaber wir sind


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr gleich mal hoch zur Hanskühnenburg:





Hoffentlich fällts nicht aus

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2010)

Du Klops - da hättest du auch mit Tim und meiner einer fahren können - hätte dich auch eingesammelt 

War ganz nett in Sachsa - 34 km mit 920 hm 

Oder ging es dir um die Bärlauchwürsten?


----------



## Pitbull75 (13. Mai 2010)

@Dieter,

daran erkennst Du einen Leistungssportler,es muss immer was zum einkehren auf der Tour sein

Gruss Kai


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Du Klops - da hättest du auch mit Tim und meiner einer fahren können - hätte dich auch eingesammelt
> 
> War ganz nett in Sachsa - 34 km mit 920 hm
> 
> Oder ging es dir um die Bärlauchwürsten?



Hallo,

ich hatte heute morgen bis 1000 noch einen Termin  und konnte nicht planen. 
Aßerdem hatte ich durch Deine Teilnahme dort ohnehin keine Chance 

Auf der Hanskühnenburg war übrigens trotz des Wetters der Bär los.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte heute morgen bis 1000 noch einen Termin  und konnte nicht planen.
> Aßerdem hatte ich durch Deine Teilnahme dort ohnehin keine Chance
> ...



Durch Tim´s Teilnahme hättest du wieder eine gehabt  - wobei, Chancen sind bei ner CTF sowas von egal 

Tja, am Vatertag sind viele Leute Schlechtwetterresistent 

@Kai: und das obwohl Micha garnicht dabei war - der Einkehrer schlechthin


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Kai: und das obwohl Micha garnicht dabei war - der Einkehrer schlechthin



Hallo,

es wäre heute auf jeden Fall was für Micha gewesen 






Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Schmitti,

hast Du schon etwas angeleiert wegen Pfingsten?

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das da ein Mountainbike-Treffen auf der Hanskühnenburg stattfinden soll 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Mai 2010)

Wäre interessant das mal zu erfahren.
Würde dann auch mal rüberkommen.


----------



## harzholgi (17. Mai 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das da ein Mountainbike-Treffen auf der Hanskühnenburg stattfinden soll



Aha: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462538


----------



## Harzberti (18. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen Radsportbegeisterte,

nun wollen wir mal so langsam den Winterschlaf beenden (O.K. Olli ist schon hellwach!!) und uns auf unsere Harzer-Hexen-Stieg Tour 2010 vorbereiten.
Und was bietet sich da besser an als am Samstag den 22. Mai eine "kleine" Bergundtal fahrt zu absolvieren. Treffen ist um 13:00Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Und dann geht es auch schon gleich herzhaft los. Wir fahren über Handwerkers Ruh nach Buntenbock - dort ein wenig Traillastig hinab nach Riefensbeek. Weiter geht unsere schwungvolle fahrt über den Verlobungsweg in Richtung Die Schacht. Weiß jemand warum es *die* und nicht *der* Schacht heißt?? Egal wir müssen da rauf!
Einkehr HKB (Wechselwäsche ist empfohlen) 

Denn jetzt geht es hinab in das schöne Siebertal um dann den Knollen zu erklimmen. Funbiken pur Richtung Herzberg ist danach angesagt. Über das Herzberger Schloss geht es dann nach Düna - OHA - Eisdorf.

Rückkehr: Zum Pokalendspiel sind alle Daheim! 

Klingt vielversprechend? Wird es auch! 

Also Jungs - die Ketten gefettet - Luft kontrolliert - Beine einbalsamiert und die Vorfreude kann beginnen ;-)

Wer kommt mit?

Olli / Yea!
Bert / Jau - wenn's sein muss :-(( 
Mario /
Ingo / leider verhindert 
Stefan / 

harzberti grüßt


----------



## micha2 (18. Mai 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit?



Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt mache ich auch mit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche mich auch mal hoch zu quällen.

Das HKB ne HP ist ja supper, fehlt nur noch die WepCam.

tobias


----------



## Harzberti (19. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt mache ich auch mit.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael


 
Hi Michael,

wenn Du am Samstag von Herzberg aus angeradelst kommst, kann Olli Dich auch in Dreilinden "aufgabeln" und ihr fahrt dann zusammen zum Naturfreundehaus. 
Olli kennt den Traillastigsten Weg dorthin ;-)

Harzberti grüßt


----------



## harzholgi (19. Mai 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hallöchen Radsportbegeisterte,
> 
> nun wollen wir mal so langsam den Winterschlaf beenden (O.K. Olli ist schon hellwach!!) und uns auf unsere Harzer-Hexen-Stieg Tour 2010 vorbereiten.
> Und was bietet sich da besser an als am Samstag den 22. Mai eine "kleine" Bergundtal fahrt zu absolvieren. Treffen ist um 13:00Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Und dann geht es auch schon gleich herzhaft los. Wir fahren über Handwerkers Ruh nach Buntenbock - dort ein wenig Traillastig hinab nach Riefensbeek. Weiter geht unsere schwungvolle fahrt über den Verlobungsweg in Richtung Die Schacht. Weiß jemand warum es *die* und nicht *der* Schacht heißt?? Egal wir müssen da rauf!
> ...



Hallo,

wie viele km/Höhenmeter werden das sein? 
Eventuell stoße ich auf dem halben Wege dazu

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (20. Mai 2010)

Moin Harzholgi,

wenn ich das mal so grob überschlage:
Buntenbock 605hm
HKB 811hm
Knollen 687hm

kommen da so knapp 2000hm zusammen. O.K. wir starten ja nicht bei null müssen aber Unterwegs noch die ein oder andere Kuppe überwinden  - ich denke 1750 bis 2100 werden es wohl werden.

Wär ja cool wenn Du dazu kommst *Harzholgi meats harzberti*

Bis Samstag!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (20. Mai 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Moin Harzholgi,
> 
> wenn ich das mal so grob überschlage:
> Buntenbock 605hm
> ...



Moin,

ob am Samstag gemeinsam mit euch an den Start gehen kann, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich mich beim Rasenmähen vorgestern tierisch erkältet habe 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich im Bereich Hanskühnenburg versuchen dazuzustoßen

Außerdem wollen wir ja am Montag gleich nochmal los zur HKB 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid dabei! Da sollte man sich vorher nicht so verausgaben.

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (20. Mai 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Außerdem wollen wir ja am Montag gleich nochmal los zur HKB
> Ich hoffe, ihr seid dabei! Da sollte man sich vorher nicht so verausgaben.
> 
> Holgi


 
Also, das Prinzip funktioniert so:
Erstmal Kalorien verbrennen (Samstag!) dann wieder drauffuttern (Montag) 
So wird ein Schuh draus 

Berti grüßt


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. Mai 2010)

@Harzberti,

wenn bei mir klappt würde Ich mitfahren.Komme dann rüber nach Badenhausen,würde mich dann aber in Hörden ausklingen und dann nach 
Hause fahren.Wieviel Kilometer hat die komplette Runde???

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (20. Mai 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Also, das Prinzip funktioniert so:
> Erstmal Kalorien verbrennen (Samstag!) dann wieder drauffuttern (Montag)
> So wird ein Schuh draus
> 
> Berti grüßt




Wie dem auch sei...

...ich habe hier schon mal den Wetterbericht! Dieses mal als jpeg.
Das letzte mal habe ich ihn direkt verlinkt.
Das war Mist ... der ist dann später wieder schlechter geworden  





Aber so kann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren 

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (20. Mai 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @Harzberti,
> 
> Wieviel Kilometer hat die komplette Runde???
> 
> Gruß Kai



Geschätzt werden das wohl ca. 70km werden ... Aber nach jedem Berg wartet bekanntlich ja 'ne Talfahrt (selber Mutmach!!)

Sieht aus als würden wir 'ne nette kleine Truppe zusammen bekommen.

Mitfahrer aus richtung Herzberg könnten sich auch schon in Osterode treffen. Olli kommt von dort über Dreilinden angeradelt.

Bei interesse organisiere ich einen Treffpunkt. Vorschlag: 12:30Uhr am Kreisel Dreilinden - dort an der Sparkasse. 

@Holgi  Für *den* Wetterbericht

Bert


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. Mai 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Geschätzt werden das wohl ca. 70km werden ... Aber nach jedem Berg wartet bekanntlich ja 'ne Talfahrt (selber Mutmach!!)
> 
> Sieht aus als würden wir 'ne nette kleine Truppe zusammen bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde von Hattorf über Hörden-Düna nach OHA fahren.Fahre dann zeitig los so dass ich 12.30 da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (21. Mai 2010)

Good morning boys and girls,

yapadapadoo, der Samstag nimmt gestallt an! Wir werden wohl 'ne kleine Truppe von 6 - 8 Nasen werden.

Olli hat mir gerade zugesagt, den Treffpunkt in Dreilinden mit anzufahren. 

*12:30Uhr am Kreisell in Dreilinden. Direkt dort an der Sparkasse*
Olli erkennt ihr am typischen Mountainbiker outfit (grins)

für alle anderen:

*13:00 Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen*

 See you


----------



## micha2 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> *12:30Uhr am Kreisell in Dreilinden. Direkt dort an der Sparkasse*



ok. Holgi, Treffpunkt 11:45 Uhr bei dir?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (21. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ok. Holgi, Treffpunkt 11:45 Uhr bei dir?



Hallo,

ich muß mich am Samstag evtl. disablen. Ich hoffe, dass ich meine derzeitige Erkältung überhaupt bis Montag wieder los bin 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (21. Mai 2010)

Menno 

da fahrt ihr mal wieder ne tolle Runde (vor allem auch bei tollem Wetter) und ich kann nicht 

Mein Frauchen hat Burzeltach und wir feiern am Samstag 

hätte mich gern ab BuBo eingeklinkt - vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal

@Holgi: mann musst du nen Rennmäher haben das du dich dabei erkälten kannst


----------



## harzholgi (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin leider morgen raus 
Meine Ärztin  hat übertriebene Kraftanstrengung  bei einer immer noch nicht ganz überstandenen Erkältung wegen sonst drohender Kardiomyopathie  verboten 

Vielleicht darf ich ne lockere Runde zur Hanskühnenburg und treffe euch dort.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall am Montag um 11-12 beim Grillen an der Hanskühnenburg.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

die Tour war für mich ganz schön anstrengend, aber es hat Spass gemacht. 
An der HKB hatte ich schon überlegt ob ich den letzten Berg weglassen soll, aber nach dem leckeren Salatteller ging's mir wieder besser.
Das waren 70km und 1650 Höhenmeter, hier ist das Höhendiagramm:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour38.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Tour war für mich ganz schön anstrengend, aber es hat Spass gemacht.
> An der HKB hatte ich schon überlegt ob ich den letzten Berg weglassen soll, aber nach dem leckeren Salatteller ging's mir wieder besser.
> ...



Hallo,

gratuliere zu den 5 Sternchen!
Da wäre ich nicht angekommen. Auch der Schnitt ist super!
Ich hoffe, Du bist Montag wieder Fit!
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Auch der Schnitt ist super!



Auf der ersten Hälfte bis Riefensbeek war der Schnitt noch viel grösser...
ab da bin ich dann bergauf mein eigenes Tempo gefahren und wir haben uns oben auf den Bergen wieder getroffen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Mai 2010)

na micha,
noch wach,mein Rad ist für Morgen schon wieder Einsatzbereit.
Bei mir waren es 80km und 1800hm,knapp 17er Schnitt
War eine schöne Tour.Werde am Montag nicht zur HKB fahren,werde was mit der Familie machen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (22. Mai 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Werde am Montag nicht zur HKB fahren,werde was mit der Familie machen.



Na dann wird sich am Montag ja herausstellen, wer die wirklich harten Hanskühnenburg-Fahrer sind 
Das Fernsehen hat auch schon abgesagt 
Und ob der Grill trocken bleibt, ist auch noch fraglich.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall hoch.
Frei nach dem Motto: "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten"

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Mai 2010)

na Holgi,

habe mit morgen dann 3 Tage Biken hinter mir.Meine Kinder wollen ja auch noch was von mir haben.


----------



## Harzberti (23. Mai 2010)

Doppel Respekt!! Micha mit seinem "Stahlross" war echt im Nachteil. Alle anderen mit Aluleichtbikes und Klickies. Ich denke mal da hattest Du schon drei, vier kg mehr dort hoch zu wuchten - sollte man nicht unterschätzen!

Ist aber auch 'ne ordenliche Strecke (wie ich finde!!).

Zwei - drei Bilchen von der Tour folgen noch ..

Man sieht sich

    Bert


----------



## Harzberti (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Harzbiker,

ich hab' jetzt mal die Bilder vom Pfingsten warmup in mein Album hochgeladen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt darauf zugreifen und sie euch ansehen. Wenn ihr meint man sollte das anders organisieren oder die Bilder an anderer Stelle bereit stellen - lasst es mich wissen ich lerne gerne dazu.

@ Alle Teilnehmer: Nach Karte kommen wir bei dieser Tour sogar auf 2324 höhenmeter. Olalala

harzberti


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

@Berti,

war eine schöne Runde.Das Höhendiagramm sieht echt krass aus.
Auf meinem Tacho standen 80km,1804hm.Die GPS Daten sind ja genauer,
aber ca.500hm Differenz.
Heute waren es 73km 1300hm

Gruss Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (23. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute

War nett euch mal kennengelert zu haben, evtl. sieht man sich ja noch des öfteren.
Ich war der der Kurz vor euch auf den Knollen hoch gefahren ist. (Auf den Bildern von Harzberti der ganz rechts)
Ich bin übrigens zurück den Trail nach Bad Lauterberg gefahren, danke noch mal für den Tipp, hat total Fetz gemacht.

Bis dann Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Das Höhendiagramm sieht echt krass aus.
> Auf meinem Tacho standen 80km,1804hm.Die GPS Daten sind ja genauer,
> aber ca.500hm Differenz.



GPS Daten sind nicht genauer. Wenn ihr mal das Höhendiagramm von Berti mit meinem Diagramm vergleicht, dann seht ihr in Berti's Diagramm jede Menge kleine Spitzen die da nicht hingehören. Die summieren sich zu den 500Hm auf.
Man kann es gut erkennen, wenn man sich die Abfahrt vom Knollen nach Herzberg anschaut. Da ist nämlich definitiv nur _ein_ Zwischenanstieg drin, und nicht 4 Stück wie in Berti's Diagramm.

Im Gegensatz zu Kai's Höhenmetern habe ich etwas weniger, weil ich auf dem Hinweg nicht über den Schlossberg gefahren bin. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und micha wie kommt das zustande??????????


----------



## harzholgi (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ähnliche Effekte gibt es auch bei den TOP50:
Auch, oder gerade wenn man versucht, einen Track mit vielen Stützpunkten zu definieren, rutscht man immer durch Fehler in der Positionierung des hintergelegten Bild-Layers auf falsche Höhenlinien.
Die kumulieren sich dann!
Bestes Beispiel hierfür sind auch die Volksbank-Arena-Touren. Das ist nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich mal den Rehberger Grabenweg anschaut: Der ist bis auf das normale Gefälle ja potteben. In der Tourenbeschreibung ist eine Berg-und-Talbahn abgebildet.

Beim GPS sind das die Ungenauigkeiten in der Höhenbestimmung.

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Mai 2010)

Im Grunde liegt es daran,dass den errechneten Höhendaten per GPS ein vereinfachtes, bzw auch zum Teil falsches Höhenmodell hinterlegt ist. Man müsste das entstandene Höhendiagramm noch mit den frei verfügbaren SRTM Daten abgleichen. Sporttracks kann das wohl. Erst dann hat mein ein korrigiertes Höhendiagramm. Das sollte dann genauer sein, als das barometrische Prinzip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Mai 2010)

ok,danke


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Mai 2010)

Um das nochmal ein wenig genauer zu erläutern:

Man hat einfach um die Erde ein ellipsoid gelegt. Im Grunde folgt es dem Meeresspiegel NHN,auch unter dem Gebirge hindurch. Dieses Ellipsoid ist die Berechnungsgrundlage der GPS Geräte. In unserem Fall wohl WGS84. Dieses Ellipsoid ist damit nur eine vereinfachte Form der Erde, die ja im Grunde eine Kartoffel ist. 
Das Ganze wird noch komplizierter, da NN fast nie gleich ist...
Demnach sind die errechneten Höhendaten im Flachland genauer, im Gebirge abweichender.


Das STRM Projekt liefert nun Korrekturdatensätze,die auf den Meter genau sind.


----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Im Grunde liegt es daran,dass den errechneten Höhendaten per GPS ein vereinfachtes, bzw auch zum Teil falsches Höhenmodell hinterlegt ist. Man müsste das entstandene Höhendiagramm noch mit den frei verfügbaren SRTM Daten abgleichen. Sporttracks kann das wohl. Erst dann hat mein ein korrigiertes Höhendiagramm. Das sollte dann genauer sein, als das barometrische Prinzip.



Bei den GPS Daten wird prinzipbedingt die Höhe nicht so genau ermittelt wie die XY Koordianten. Deshalb versucht man den Höhenfehler zu verkleinern, indem man nicht die aufgezeichnete Höhe verwendet. Stattdessen holt man sich die Höhen-Daten aus einer Karte, passend zu den aufgezeichneten XY Koordinaten. Im bergigen Gelände funktioniert das aber nur, wenn die XY Koordianten genau stimmen.
Stellt euch mal vor, ihr fahrt den Rehberger Graben entlang, ich schätze mal da ist die Hangneigung 45 Grad. Wenn man 5m links von Weg fahren würde, wäre man 5m tiefer. Und 5m rechts wäre man 5m höher. Wenn nun die XY Koordinaten um +-5m schwanken, kommen automatisch auch +-5m Höhenfehler rein. Und die Höhenfehler summieren sich auf.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. Mai 2010)

Junge Junge -was für eine heftige Runde 

Ich glaube im nachhinein bin ich ganz froh, das ich nicht konnte - das  wäre definitv ein wenig zu viel gewesen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. Mai 2010)

Wo warste denn? 
Es gab Bärlauchbratworscht auf der HKB und Käsekuchen auf dem Knollen....
Und kein Regen


----------



## dwe60 (24. Mai 2010)

Mein Frauchen hatte Geburtstag - das hätte wohl eine Ehekrise ausgelöst wenn ich da gefahren wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (24. Mai 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> I Man müsste das entstandene Höhendiagramm noch mit den frei verfügbaren SRTM Daten abgleichen. Sporttracks kann das wohl. Erst dann hat mein ein korrigiertes Höhendiagramm. Das sollte dann genauer sein, als das barometrische Prinzip.



Also nicht das ihr mich jetzt für Peniebel haltet. Im Prinzip möchte ich die Strecken nur ungefähr nachvollziehen. Entfernung, Zeit, Höhe und die Strecken auf Karten übertragen. Ich radle mit einem Garmin Forerunner. Für meine Zwecke ausreichend!

@ Emil_Staruss: Kannste mir das mal erklären, wie ich den Abgleich machen kann? Die Daten habe ich nämlich auf Sporttrack eingelesen und archiviert. Rechte komfortable Freeware übrigens 

Es grüßt Bert

PS Die Bärlauchwurscht auf der HKB heute war 'ne Wucht!!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hab mich da im Tool geirrt. Esist GPSTrack Analyse.net. Ist auch ein nettes freies Tool.
Da können die SRTM Daten zugewiesen werden.


----------



## Harzberti (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

wollen wir mal die Wunden vom vergangenen Wochenende nicht gleich wieder verheilen lassen - schließlich soll sich hier ja Hornhaut bilden!

Da hat Olli auch schon wieder ein Ass aus dem Ärmel gezogen: Westharz ist angesagt. Kennste nicht? Lernste kennen!
Olli hat hier schon ein paar schöne Trails erschnüffelt (die Wildsau!). Und durch diese will er am kommenden Wochenende mit uns Surfen. Es geht in Richtung Wildemann, Lautenthal. Na, wer hat noch Lusten?

Treffen ist um 08:00 Uhr an der Tangstelle in Teichhütte bzw. 07:45 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Eisdorf.

Bert


----------



## Maik.Cube (27. Mai 2010)

Tach auch 
Mensch das hört sich ja verlockend an, da ich ja ursprunglich aus Wildemann komme.
Nach hause (tel.) fahrrad fahren. Lol
Ich muß das mal mit der Regierung klären was am WE anliegt.

Wann den jetzt eigentlich Samstag oder Sonntag?
Sonntag würde mir etwas besser passen.

Habe gestern schon wieder Hornhaut gebildet zur Hanskühnenburg hoch und Nasser weg wieder runter.
Mann war der nass! So Nass das ich doch mittendrinn umgekippt bin. Hat der Schwarze Modder lecker gerochen. lol

Gott sei Dank war meine Frau noch nicht zu Hause als ich da angekommen bin!

Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzberti (27. Mai 2010)

_Wann den jetzt eigentlich Samstag oder Sonntag?_

Die Frage ist absolut berechtigt! In diesem Fall: Sonntag

Bert


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Mai 2010)

Moin
Wenn man die Wetterkarten studiert soll es am Sonntag regnen, und Samstag Sonne Wolkenmix.
Wäre doch wohl der Samstag besser was?
Wenn wir am Samstag fahren werde ich wohl mit dem VW Bus zur Tanke nach Teichhütte fahren, ich kann noch Leute aus Herzberg mit nehmen.
Ich muß dann hinterher gleich nach Duderstadt fahren, deswegen.(sonst Stress).

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe dieses Wochenende leider gar keine Zeit.

Gruss
michael


----------



## Harzberti (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

der Wetterbericht spicht eindeutig für den Samstag! 
Der spricht aber auch für die Gartenarbeit 

Somit bleibt es beim Sonntag. Macht aber auch nichts. Im letzten Jahr haben Olli und ich eine Tour im Juni unternommen, die wir dann bei mir zu Hause mit einem *Glühwein!!* abgeschlossen haben. Wir waren so durchgefroren ... 
Übriegens eine *der* Touren von *den* wir auch heute immer mal wieder sprechen. "Kannst dich noch erinnern ....?"

Also rein in die Regenkombie


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Mai 2010)

Sorry 
Für Sonntag muß ich diesmal leider absagen.
Haut Familientechnisch nicht hin.
Werde Morgen also ne Runde drehen so HKB Knollen oder so und dann nach Duderstadt.
Falls jemand ein Stück mitfahren will?
Wollte so ca. 9.00-9.30 Uhr los.

Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde auch morgen im Bereich Torfhaus herumfahren.

Da ich aber nicht weiß, wie ich arbeiten muß, kann ich erst sehr kurzfristig los.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Holger

Melde dich doch hier nochmal wenn du Plan hast wann du los kannst.

Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Maik,

ich werde wohl vor 1200 nicht loskommen und dann über Sieber auf Strasse nach Torfhaus zum 

Rückfahrt dann über MW und Rehberger Grabenhaus, Knollen und so. Je nach meinem gesundheitlichen Zustand.

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Holger 

Muß jetzt schon los.
Ich muß dann gegen 13.00 Uhr in Duderstadt sein.

Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (29. Mai 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> 
> Muß jetzt schon los.
> Ich muß dann gegen 13.00 Uhr in Duderstadt sein.
> ...



Holgi

Na dann viel Spaß

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

heute habe ich richtig Glück gehabt 
Hätte fast einen Snakebite kassiert 





Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (30. Mai 2010)

Glück Auf Harzbuben 

haben heute dem sch.... Wetter getrotzt und sind die Westharzrunde angegangen. Zumindest beim Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster sah es gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. 
Bei der Abfahrt allerdings Regen. Wir waren ja gewarnt. Mario und ich radeln von Eisdorf zum Treffpunkt nach Teichhütte. Olli zieht schon wieder die ersten Klamotten aus - ist wohl wieder im highspeed hier her gekommen.
Wir starten auch gleich durch und rollen uns "langsam" Richtung Bad Grund ein. Laubhütte geht es dann aber gleich in den ersten Trail - die Herzfrequenz steigt. Stetig geht es aufwärts, der Untergrund nass aber griffig (außer die Wurzeln) und so erreichen wir das ehemalige Hotel Waldwinkel. Gäbe es das noch könnte sich das zu *dem *MTB-Hotel im Harz mausern. Ist aber nur noch eine Ruine. Wir lassen den Blick über Bad Grund schweifen. Traillastig umfahren wir Bad Grund und knüppeln am Schweinebraten runter nach Wildemann. Ortsumrundung ist angesagt bevor es weiter geht nach Lautenthal. Am Maaßner Gaipel rasten wir kurz. Hier gibt es einige Sehenswürdigkeiten aus der Zeit das aktiven Harzer Bergbau zu sehen und eine, wie es scheint gemütliche Einkehrmöglichkeit. Wir kehren heute nicht ein, heben uns das für schönes Wetter mal auf. 
Die fahrt geht weiter bergwärts Richtung Hahnklee Bockswiese. Kurze Pause am Grumbachteich, bevor wir durch das Grumbachtal zurück nach Wildemann fahren. 
Als Motivation für die nächsten Höhenmeter genügt die Vorstellung der Einkehr im Iberger Albertturm. Mit trockenen Klamotten wird es hier schon wieder gemütlich.
Unser Zeitpolster schmilzt hier dann auch zusammen. Für die Rückfahrt bleiben knapp 25 Minuten - das heißt wohl wieder Kette rechts!
Durch das Teufelstal geht's runter nach Bad Grund. Danach, immer schön im Windschatten, heimwärts. Zeit: passt!

Eine geile Tour bei harztypischen Wetter mit hohem Trailanteil - Wiederholungsgefahr: 100% 

harzberti grüßt


----------



## stöber (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Harzkenner  Ich bin demnächst mit meiner Freundin für ein WE im Harz und eine Tour soll unter anderem hoch zur Hans Kühnenburg gehen. Das letzte mal als ich da oben war, habe ich gesehen das, wenn man vor der "Burg" steht ein Stück weiter nach rechts ein Trail runter geht (keine Ahnung wie der heißt). Da ich nicht so Ortskundig bin habe ich absolut keinen Plan wo wir dann rauskommen werden  Deswegen meine Frage: Kann mir einer eine gute Karte für die Gegend empfehlen?

Ich hoffe die Frage passt hier rein, ich wollte dafür nicht extra einen neuen Fred aufmachen.

Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## Happy_User (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Stöber,

ich habe meine Unkenntnis sehr erfolgreich mit dieser Software behoben.
http://www.magicmaps.de/produktinfo/tourenplanung-am-pc/tour-explorer-25.html
Die Kartenausschnitte lassen sich auch sehr gut drucken.

Grüße

Happy user


----------



## Harzberti (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Stöber,

gratis kannst Du Dir auch schon hier: http://www.geolife.de/navigator/suche-touren.html
einen guten Überblick verschaffen.

Wenn Du Dich registrierst, lassen sich auch Routen einzeichnen und weiter verwenden. 

Speziell für die Hanskühnburg möchte ich Dich auf deren Homepage verweisen http://www.hanskuehnenburg-im-harz.de 

Dann weist Du schon vorher ob sie geöffnet hat. Nämlich täglich ausser Donerstag. Und vom 05.07 - 15.07. ist Urlaub angesagt.

Ansonsten vorab schon mal viel Spass im schönen Harz 

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (1. Juni 2010)

Moin
Wollte gleich mal ne Runde drehen, so HKB oder Knollen o.ä.
Jemand Zeit und Lust mit zuradeln?

Zum Thema oben habe ich übrigends immer eine Notfallkarte mit, falls mein Navi mal ausfällt.
Harzer Sonnenseite Rad und Wanderkarte 1:50000 ISBN 978-3-89920-281-6
Gibt es bei Amazon incl. Versand am günstigsten.
Damit kann man(n) sich auf jedenfall wieder neu Orientieren falls man(n) sich verfranzt hat.

Gruß Maik


----------



## stöber (1. Juni 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Links. Da werde ich mich mal durchforsten 
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist das für die Planung im Vorwege ganz gut. 
Für Unterwegs hatte ich allerdings eher an eine brauchbare Wanderkarte gedacht.

@Maik.Cube
Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir ebenfalls mal anschauen!



> Ansonsten vorab schon mal viel Spass im schönen Harz
> 
> Bert


 
Danke, wenn das Wetter mitspielt werden wir den Spaß haben


----------



## Harzberti (2. Juni 2010)

Glück Auf!

Das Wochenende naht und der Wetterbericht klingt  vielversprechend. Da kribbelt's bei mir in den Waden und es reißt am  Hintern. *Mountainbiketour ist!!*
Am Samstag um 08:00 möchten  wir in Osterode an der Bleichestelle starten, irgendwie nach Buntenbock  radeln, die Okertalsperre erreichen und dann
auf dem einen oder anderen Weg die Kästeklippen erklimmen. Dort werden  wir bestimmt nicht einkehren, *NEIN! *wir werden draußen sitzen!

Die  Rückfahrt eventuel noch über den Schalker Turm und dann gegen 14:00 -  15:00 zurück sein.

Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?

  Bert


----------



## micha2 (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> ... Osterode ... Buntenbock ... Okertalsperre ...  Kästeklippen ... Schalker Turm ...



Hört sich ganz schön weit an. Wieviel Kilometer werden das?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich denke mal so um die 70-80km können wir auf dieser Tour sammeln.

Wegführung ist noch etwas offen. Eventuell fahren wir auch hinwärts über Schalker Turm und dann über Okertalsperre - Altenau zurück. Schaun wa' ma'

Bert


----------



## Happy_User (3. Juni 2010)

Moin,

wie schaut es mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus? Samstag schaffe ich nicht um 8. Werde da wohl so 10 oder 10:30 ab Ilsenburg starten.



Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich denke mal so um die 70-80km können wir auf dieser Tour sammeln.
> 
> ...




Ich werde wohl mitmachen. Wenn ich nicht um 8:00 da bin, dann ist was dazwischen gekommen und ihr braucht nicht auf mich warten.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (4. Juni 2010)

Tach auch
Ich denke ich werde auch an der Bleichstelle sein.
Ich versuche mal mein Glück bei euch mit zu fahren.
Micha ich werde so ca 7.15 Uhr in Herzberg starten.
Fals du jetzt mit fährst?
Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Tach auch
> Ich denke ich werde auch an der Bleichstelle sein.
> Ich versuche mal mein Glück bei euch mit zu fahren.
> Micha ich werde so ca 7.15 Uhr in Herzberg starten.
> ...




ok, 7:15

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (5. Juni 2010)

Hi,

dann erholt euch mal alle gut. Hier könnt ihr euch die Strecke nochmal anschauen:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/35744592

Realistische Höhenmeter nach Barometer ca. 1610.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Micha,

kannst du auch auf metrische Einheiten umstellen?
Die Auswertung macht es dann doch einfacher. Seit ihr 8 Std.gefahren?
Alle Achtung!


----------



## micha2 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Tim,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> kannst du auch auf metrische Einheiten umstellen?



Wenn ich die Seite anzeigen lasse sind die Einheiten metrisch. Du kannst es selber ändern, oben rechts unter "Einstellungen".



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Seit ihr 8 Std.gefahren?



Reine Fahrzeit knapp 7 Stunden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha,
wieviele sind denn mitgefahren???
Streckenprofil

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (6. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> wieviele sind denn mitgefahren???



Am Anfang waren wir 5, am Ende noch 4. Harzberti musste aus Zeitgründen kurz vor der Kästeklippe umkehren. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (6. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen
Ich habe mich sehr gut erholt und habe heute Morgen schon wieder die  erste Runde gefahren. Ha Ha zur Tanke Brötchen holen.
Knochen waren erst mal ganz schön steif. 
War ne tolle Tour gestern obwohl ich ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte  zwischen durch, aber der leckere Nudelteller mit frischer Gemüsesoße auf  den Kästeklippen, hat mich wieder ein wenig aufgepäppelt. Habe leider  nur Bilder von den Kästeklippen gemacht, kommen von den anderen bestimmt  noch mehr.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzberti (6. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> .... Harzberti musste aus Zeitgründen kurz vor der Kästeklippe umkehren.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael



und dann auch noch aus der Gose saufen!

Guckst Du hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-22oJtU0W8II3YrvlnsOxQkH5JzMfKFjfKhNms0jHho?feat=directlink

Schade das mir die Zeit knapp wurde. Hätte zu gern noch ein Weizenbierchen mit euch auf der Käste getrunken. Musste dann aber auf das Polsterberger Hubhaus ausweichen. Ganz klar: Zweite Wahl! Obwohl die Gose 

Termin hat jedenfalls noch geklappt und ich war nach 75km um 15:00 wieder daheme.

Die Bilder folgen. Werde die mit denen von Olli ergänzen. Das Wetter und unsere zusammen gewürfelte Truppe war jedenfalls ein Gedicht! Ich hoffe Maik du erholst Dich gut und bist mal wieder mit dabei!

Güße von hier aus an alle Mitkämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (6. Juni 2010)

Moin
Komme gerade wieder, aus dem Königreich Romkerhall.
Ich habe doch gestern bei unserer Extremeklettertour meine Radbrille verloren. Da habe ich mir gedacht gehste Heute noch mal schnell gucken, bevor die Waldarbeiter Morgen wieder alles umpflügen.
Ich bin dann den Forstweg hoch bis zur Kurve wo uns der Wald wieder ausgespuckt hat, und das hat gerade mal 10 min gebraucht. (Grins) Insider Wissen was ich meine. Bin dann die Strecke verkehrt herum gegangen bis ca. zur hälfte und dann umgedreht und wieder den Forstweg zurück.
Ich hatte es schon aufgegeben bin dann aber noch mal von unten hoch, wieder bis zur hälfte wo ich eben schon war. Und nichts keine Brille. Naja habe ich mir gedacht denn nicht , Pech gehabt, ab nach hause.
Und Plötzlich lag Sie da, mitten auf dem Weg. Freu Freu.

Ente gut alles Gut!


Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bewundere die Strecken, die ihr so zurücklegt
Da komme ich zur Zeit nicht ganz mit 

Ich war heute mal kurz am Torfhaus und zur Hanskühnenburg. 





Holgi


----------



## Thalor (6. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die (Osteröder) Locals 
Wenn man den 13A von der Hanskühnenburg runter fährt, dann hört der spaßige Teil irgenwann knapp unter 600 m Höhe auf. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit die restlichen, kostbaren Höhenmeter stilvoll zu vernichten anstatt auf einer Waldautobahn nach Osterode runter zu kacheln?
Habe zwar schon ein paar Erkundungsversuche unternommen, aber die Ergebnisse waren doch eher unbefriedigend.


----------



## Harzberti (7. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin,

welches ist denn der 13A? Ich kenne die A7 - die ist aber 'ne ganz andere Baustelle **

Gibt aber sicherlich eine Möglichkeit!

Bert


----------



## Thalor (7. Juni 2010)

Ist der auf dem Kamm entlang.


----------



## Spitti (7. Juni 2010)

Tante Ju gibt es auch noch... aber da fährt man zum Schluss leider auch noch mal ein stück Waldteerstrasse zur Sösetalsperre


----------



## Thalor (7. Juni 2010)

Schon schon, aber die olle Tante gefällt mir nicht annähernd so gut, wie der Kammweg


----------



## Harzberti (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

o.k. jetzt weiß ich welchen Weg Du meinst. Ich vermute mal Du bist den Kammweg bis zu seinem Ende gefahren und dann nach Osterode runter. Den Beerengarten hast Du vermutlich umfahren. Liegen z. Zt. allerdings auch ein paar Bäume quer - also auch nichts mit runter brettern. Dieser Weg geht dann aber (für meinen Geschmack) recht reizvoll weiter. Fährst an der Schindelkopfköte vorbei und dann weiter zum alten Krankenhaus.

Sehr gute alternativen gibt es nach Sieber und Riefensbeek runter. Dann brauchst Du aber noch 'ne schöne Verbindung nach Osterode. Gibt es auch reichlich. Wo willste denn genau hin - in Osterode?

Bert


----------



## Thalor (7. Juni 2010)

Nein, kurz vor Ende des Kammweges fahre ich immer rechts ab, wo's noch ein wenig steiler und steiniger wird. 2-3 quer liegende Spaß-Bremsen habe ich da Sonntag auch gefunden, nehme also an wir reden vom gleichen Weg. 
Aber ziemlich genau nördlich vom Schindelkopf trifft man dann auf die Forststrasse. Meine Karte sagt, da ist man auf ca. 580 m üNN, und diese 300 m Höhendifferenz bis zum nächsten Bahnhof suche ich noch spaßig zu vernichten, falls möglich.
Das muss nicht zwingend Osterode sein, jeder andere tut's auch. Für gestern hatte ich mir da was über Lonau nach Herzberg zusammen gebastelt. War ansich ganz cool - mit dem Nachteil, dass der Gegenanstieg (um den Schindelkopf rum, über Spießerklippe zum Braakberg, ...) schon noch mal ganz ordentlich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. Juni 2010)

meint ihr mit Kammweg,den Nassenweg ???????


----------



## Harzberti (8. Juni 2010)

Nöö,

der Nasse Weg beginnt oberhalb des alten Osteroder Krankenhauses. Der "Kammweg" - also der Weg oben auf dem Kamm zur HKB ist zwar meistens tierisch Nass und hätte diesen Namen wohl verdient, heißt aber Fastweg.


----------



## Maik.Cube (8. Juni 2010)

OOOOOCH  Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade!

Immer noch keine Bilder vom Wochenende.

Jetzt noch mal ne Frage:
Hat einer ein altes MTB, was er mir an einem Tag am WE mal leihen würde?
Mein Bruder spielt mit dem gedanken auch mal in das Hobby MTB reinzuschnuppern.
Jetzt will ich mit Ihm mal eine Testrunde drehen, ob es was für Ihn ist.
Es sollte aber auf jeden Fall zumindest eine Federgabel haben. (fahren nur Waldautobahn)
Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen?

Gruß aus Herzberg Maik


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Juni 2010)

MTB hab ich. Mit der Zustellung wirds eher schwierig. Wenn dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist,kannste eines für nen Ausflug bekommen.

Tim


----------



## Harzberti (8. Juni 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> OOOOOCH  Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade!
> 
> Immer noch keine Bilder vom Wochenende.




Noch ein wenig Geduld, bitte! 
Hatte jetzt zwei Tage frei und sehe Olli erst am Mittwoch. Ihr wollt doch sicher *alle* Bilder sehen, oder?


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juni 2010)

@ Thalor:

Hmm, 

also dort wo Du von der HKB nach OHA fährst gibt es unterhalb vom Nassen Weg nicht soviel spassiges. Ein wenig könntest Du noch auf höhe altes Krankenhaus ausprobieren. Ist aber nichts spektakuläres:

a.) am Tilmann Riemenschneider Haus rechts vorbei, über die Söse und dann durch den Stadpark bis Bleichestelle - dann ist aber auch schon Schluss.

b.) am alten Krankenhaus links vorbei bis zur Teerstraße, dann paralell zum Radweg im Wald ein kleiner Trail. Diesen bis zum Ende fahren, Seite wechseln und am Kaisterteich vorbei bis zum Südbahnhof.

Ne schöne alternative findest Du im Anhang. Fährst bis Bhf Gittelde und dann auf dem Radweg bis Bad Grund. Dort wird's dann schon Traillastig. Wenn Du Dir die gpx-Daten ansiehst ist das optisch viel zickzack. Lohnt sich aber Probier's doch mal aus.  (Angehängte *.pdf bitte umbenennen in *.gpx) 


*@ Teilnehmer der Kästeklippen Durchschlageübung:*

Was habt ihr mit Olli gemacht??
Komme heute ins Büro und wer ist nicht da? Richtig! 

Hat es seid Sonntag im Kreutz - und da gehört es weiss Gott nicht hin! Ich hoffe jetzt nur das er zur Harzquerung wieder Fit ist.

Grüße

 Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (9. Juni 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> @ Thalor:
> 
> Hmm,
> 
> ...



Hi Bert,

danke für die Hinweise.
Bislang bin ich immer Variante a) gefahren. Werd also nächstes mal dann b) probieren 
Aber das ist ja quasi schon in OHA. Der Nasser Weg selber ist doch auch ne Forstautobahn. Und für den such ich ne spassige Alternative, also die Strecke Schindelkopf -> Krankenhaus OHA (bzw. Schindelkopf -> irgendein anderer Bahnhof).


----------



## Harzberti (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs!

Die (einige) Bilder der "*Durchschlageübung zur Kästeklippe" *sind endlich online. O.k. hat gedauert - Asche auf mein Haupt!

Die Teilnehmer wissen was man von so einer Warnung zu halten hat 





Alle anderen haben hier 
die Möglichkeit sich ein Bild des Grauens zu verschaffen ...

@Mike, Micha & Henrik 
Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen "Übung" bringe ich alle Bilder auf CD mit.

Es grüßt harzberti


----------



## Thalor (11. Juni 2010)

Mächtig fleissig, die Jungs von der Forst!
Am 29.4. sah das ziemlich genauso aus...


----------



## Maik.Cube (11. Juni 2010)

So Bert 
Maik mit ai bitte.
Und das mit der Marlborozeit ist schon lange her.
Bin irgendwann mal schlauer geworden. Ha Ha 
Das ist das Eckventil der Deuter 2.0 Trinkblase, was da Rauslugt.
Habe heute beim sinnlosen durch den Wald kreuzen am Waldmuseum den Hendrik getroffen.
Sind dann noch eben zur HKB und dann über Lonau wieder nach Herzberg.

Was liegt denn eigentlich am WE an?
Will denn gar keiner mehr fahren?

Micha habe ich heute getroffen der hat dieses WE keine Zeit.

Gruß an alle Maik


----------



## Harzberti (12. Juni 2010)

Entschuldige bitte M*ai*k,

ich schreib's mir hinter die Ohren!!

Und die Marlboroschachtel war nur die erste Idee beim anschauen. Wär' ja auch uncool: Sich erst durch den Dschungel schlagen und danach 'ne Kippe in's Gesicht.

Fahren wollt' ich am WE auch noch ein wenig. Kann aber momentan nicht so vorraus planen. Soll heißen: wenn - dann kurzfristig. 

Was planst Du so? Man könnte sich ja dann evtl. über den Weg "laufen"

Bert


----------



## Zuckerwalze (13. Juni 2010)

Alloa ihr Harzer,

nun muss ich mich ja auch mal melden. Wie geht es dem Olli, ich hoffe das wir die Gurte zum festzurren nicht zu stramm machen müssen.

Ich bin am Freitag durch Zufall dem Maik unterhalb der HBK über den Weg gefahren, das hat dann seine "ich fahr mal eben ne kleine Runde" auch noch um einige Höhenmeter erweitert  und ich habe dafür ein paar schöne Abfahrten gezeigt bekommen.


@ Bert wie komme ich auf die Bilder? Bin ich zu doof? Aber egal wenn du Sie sowiso mitbringen willst.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Harzüberquerung, das Rad ist Fit und ich bin auch ganz gut drauf .... diese woch noch ne kleine gemütlicht Tour und evt. nochmal laufen dann Pause bis zum WE und Kraft sammeln.

Wir müssen dann nochmal telefonieren vor Samstag, ich schicke dir meine Nummer auch noch per Mail.

Gruß aus dem Eichsfeld


Henrik


----------



## Harzberti (13. Juni 2010)

Zuckerwalze schrieb:


> @ Bert wie komme ich auf die Bilder? Bin ich zu doof? Aber egal wenn du Sie sowiso mitbringen willst.
> 
> 
> Henrik



Hi Henrik,

das ist sooo einfach, das würd' *ich* sogar hinkriegen 

Klickst Du auf das Bild oder in dem Beitrag auf das blau hinterlegte _hier_. Dann landest Du in meinem Picasa Webalbum. Dann nur noch auf das passende Bild klicken ...
... und schon sollte es funktionieren. Probier's noch mal.

Freue mich auch schon (hölle, hölle) auf Samstag 
Und den Olli haben wir bis dahin auch wieder fit (hoffentlich!!!).

Grüße ins Eichsfeld


----------



## Happy_User (13. Juni 2010)

Moin Harzberti,

was willst Du den am Samstag fahren? Lang und schmalweglastig?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Zuckerwalze (13. Juni 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Henrik,
> 
> das ist sooo einfach, das würd' *ich* sogar hinkriegen


 

Ja, ja, ja.... es lag nur am Browser


----------



## Harzberti (14. Juni 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Moin Harzberti,
> 
> was willst Du den am Samstag fahren? Lang und schmalweglastig?
> 
> ...


 

Moin Holger,

jau! Lang und schmalweglastig!!

*Harzer - Hexen - Stieg - Mountainbike - Challenge ist *

Guckst Du hier: Harzcross

Gruß 

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöber (14. Juni 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
Ich weiß nicht genau ob wir einen "von euch" am vergangenen Sonntag auf der HKB getroffen haben, wenn ja, vielen Dank für den Tipp wie wir zurück Richtung Andreasberg kommen.
Der Weg war super, wenn auch teilweise nur schiebend zurückzulegen! Uns hats mega Spaß gemacht 

Also nochmals Danke an denjenigen der mir (Ghostfully) und meiner Freundin (Merida Hardtail und "leichte" Blessuren am Schienbein) weiter geholfen hat


----------



## micha2 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

in der Mahnte-Sporthalle in Herzberg gibt es eine neue Kletterwand, 7m hoch, mit vielen verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. 
Heute war ein Schnuppertraining für Jedermann, und da hab ich das mal ausprobiert. Man merkt ziemlich schnell, welche Muskeln beim Radfahren und beim Laufen nicht benötigt werden... nämlich die Muskeln in den Armen und Fingern. 
Nach den Sommerferien soll das Training dann wöchentlich stattfinden.

Nächsten Dienstag ist nochmal ein Schnuppertraining für Jedermann, 19:00 Uhr in der Mahnte-Sporthalle. Lasst euch das nicht entgehen, das Klettern macht Spass !

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zuckerwalze (16. Juni 2010)

Hier vom 05.06. noch ein par Bilder von mir. Von der Tour mit Bert, Olli, Michael, Mike und meiner einer... schönes Wetter... schöne Tour


----------



## Maik.Cube (16. Juni 2010)

Moin 
Tolle Bilder Henrik.
Was ist den eigentlich mit Olli ist der wieder Fit fürs Wochenende?
Und was ist mit sein Fahrrad? Konnte er den Schaden am Hinterbaulager wieder richten?
Fragen über Fragen.

Hoffe es geht im wieder gut.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> in der Mahnte-Sporthalle in Herzberg gibt es eine neue Kletterwand, 7m hoch, mit vielen verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden.
> Heute war ein Schnuppertraining für Jedermann, und da hab ich das mal ausprobiert. Man merkt ziemlich schnell, welche Muskeln beim Radfahren und beim Laufen nicht benötigt werden... nämlich die Muskeln in den Armen und Fingern.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

von wem wird es organisiert? MTV?

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (17. Juni 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> von wem wird es organisiert? MTV?
> 
> Tobias



Ja, MTV Herzberg

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Zuckerwalze (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael, 

ist das "freie" klettern nur für Vereinsmitglieder, oder könnte da evt. auch ein Eichfelder teilnehmen 

Gruß Henrik


----------



## micha2 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Zuckerwalze schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ist das "freie" klettern nur für Vereinsmitglieder, oder könnte da evt. auch ein Eichfelder teilnehmen
> 
> Gruß Henrik



Das Schnuppertraining ist frei für alle. Ich bin auch (noch) kein Mitglied im MTV. Die Ankündigung steht jetzt übrigens auch auf der Webseite:
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/index.php

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (18. Juni 2010)

*Letzte Neuigkeiten von den Harzüberquerern*

19. + 20. 06. 2010 
Unser Termin für die diesjährige Harzüberquerung von Osterode über den Brocken nach Thale und zurück ist in greifabare Nähe gerückt.
Das Wetter scheint es in diesem Jahr nicht so gut mit uns zu meinen. Das Brockwetter enthält für Samstagnacht eine *Schneeflocke* in der Grafik. Was soll das denn bedeuten??

Jedenfalls haben die schlechten Wetterprognosen dazu geführt, dass der Karsten noch kurzfristig abgesagt hat. Kann man irgendwie verstehen!
Somit sind in diesem Jahr der Oliver, Mario, Henrik und ich dabei wenn wir über den Scharfenstein den Brocken erklimmen. 
Unser Tourmarlet heißt dann auch: Kolonenweg





Ich hoffe mal das das Wetter sich doch noch ein wenig auf unsere Seite schlägt und uns ein erlebnisreicher Harzcross bevorsteht.

Melde mich ab - 06:10 Uhr geht's los 

harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bert und die Harzcrosser
Ich drück euch alle Daumen das das Wetter sich in Grenzen hält.
Wann Startet ihr den Morgenfrüh, wie geplant 7.00Uhr oder jezt 6.10 Uhr von der Bleichestelle? nix verstän!

Achso hatta doch verstanden, auf der Leitung mit dem Nobby Nic gedrückt! HA HA lol

Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzberti (20. Juni 2010)

*Die Harzer-Hexen-Stieg-Heros sind zurück!!*

Danke Maik für's Daumen drücken! Hat was genützt!! 

Aber der Reihe nach: Treffen - wie Ausgeschrieben 07:00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle. Um 06:10 Uhr sind Mario und ich in Eisdorf gestartet. Dann mit dem Henrik (das ist 'ne Krachlatte) und Olli auf der Bleiche getroffen. Startfoto. Regenhauben über den Rucksack und bei Regen gestartet. Übrigens 7°C!!
Der Regen war aber nur ein Schauer. Ab Eselsplatz war es trocken.
Schon kurz nach Zehn waren wir auf Torfhaus. Der Brocken verhüllt in Wolken. Lugte aber immer mal wieder hervor - schön anzusehen. Dann Eckertalsperre. Harzberti mal wieder 'n Platten (hinten). O.K. kein Problem.
Danach trafen wir ein paar Biker denen die Kette gerissen war. Olli gleich mal Hand angelegt und das Ding repariert. Diese kurze Unterbrechung hab' ich dann auch gleich ausgenutzt mich schon mal richtung Brocken zu schleichen. Ein wenig Vorsprung kann nicht Schaden ...
Dauerte nicht lange da flog auch schon Henrik an mir vorbei. Oben auf dem Brocken waren wir dann alle fast Zeitgleich angekommen. 4°!

Kurz paar Klamotten gewechselt und dann runter nach Drei Annen Hohne. Einkehr im "Felsen" in Königshütte. Sonne!! Wir sitzen zum Essen draußen - Glaubste nicht? - ist aber tatsache! Es war geilstes Bikerwetter. Nach der Pause weiter bis Treseburg. Hier steht Beschrieben, wie die Umleitung durch das Bodetal verläuft. Ich sag' euch wenn wir das gewusst hätten ...

Wir, 90km in den Knochen (und ordenlich Höhenmeter!!), stehend k.o.
müssen jetzt noch mal rauf zum Hexen Tanzplatz. Kotz! Haben wir geflucht. Alle!
Dann über Geröll wieder absteigen ins Bodetal, Räder zum Teil auf dem Rücken. Hatten wir schon gekotzt? 

Dann waren wir endlich unten und es war erstmal Einkehr angesagt. Schnitzel und Weizenbier. Und zum Dessert ein Schierker Feuerstein. Wir haben's geschafft! Stolz, Müde, Kaputt, Zufrieden. Was sind wir doch für Kerle 

Die Jugendherberge ist dann auch nur ein paar Meter entfernt. Anmelden - Betten bauen - Duschen - Caffeeteria. Caffeeteria heist nur so - gibt aber auch Weizenbier . Davon noch ein wenig genascht - mit dem Anwesenden Männerchor noch mal ordenlich das Steigerlied gesungen - und dann ab in die Kiste. 

Heute Morgen noch jeder 'n ordenliches Lunchpacket zusammen gestellt und dann Rückfahrt. Strecke schön, Kondition gut, Verpflegung und Wetter auch gut. Alles Top! Höhe Elend haben wir dann Überlegt: Fahren wir über's Siebertal oder über die Hanskühnburg zurück. Einstimmig: Hanskühnburg. Sehr gute Wahl! Wir kehren gerade ein da fängt es an zu Laschen. Wir im Trockenen - ist uns doch Egal. Die Abfahrt haben wir danach über Die Schacht gewählt. Sind noch über die Sösetalsperre und dem Schneiderteich Weg nach Osterode zur Bleiche zurück. 

Henrik besorgt noch ein paar Getränke von der Tanke und wir sind uns Einig: *Das Wochenende war Turbogeil!!*

Ach ja. Bester Nebenefkt: Olli hat für jeden ein Stempelbuch besorgt. Hast Du neun Stempel vom Hexen Stieg plus den ersten an der Bleiche und einen vom Bodetal bekommst Du die Harzer Hexen Stieg Ehrennadel! Und bist berechtigt diese mit stolz geschwellter Brust zu tragen. 

Also, wenn euch demnächst mal ein Mountainbiker über den Weg läuft, der vor Stolz nicht grade sitzen kann, dann könnte das ein *Harzer Hexen Stieg Hero *sein. Zollt ihm bitte jeden erdenklichen Respekt, ladet ihn am besten zu einem Weizenbier ein und er wird euch von diesem grandiosen Ritt erzählen.

Endlich wieder Daheim grüßt euch

Harzhero ähh Harzberti


----------



## micha2 (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> *Die Harzer-Hexen-Stieg-Heros sind zurück!!
> *


*

Gratuliere !

Sind euch am Samstag die beiden Irren begegnet, die den ganzen Hexenstieg zu Fuss in umgekehrter Richtung in weniger als 16 Stunden gelaufen sind?
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42721

Gruss
Michael*


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Berti,

Respekt,da ist mir ja richtig was entgangen.Mein Tag gestern war auch nicht schlecht.Bin alle 7 Etappen alleine gefahren als Begleiter 120km,2450Hm,9Std.35Min im Sattel.
Aber fürs nächste Jahr werde Ich alle Etappen in Angriff nehmen 10 Etappen 171Km.Habe vorm Start der 4.Etappe vom 1.Läufer (1.Etappe) unserer Staffel erfahren,das einige schon ab der 1.Etappe mit dem Rad unterwegs waren.Wir hatten eine Gesammtzeit von 13Std.50Min für die 171Km.
Haste auch schöne Bilder von eurem Trip.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (23. Juni 2010)

Achtung! Warnung Fallensteller
*Ich bin gerade vom Großen Knollen die Steile Wand hinuntergefahren. ( Der Trail nach Herzberg)
Ab Herzberger Hütte war der Weg mit ungfähr 10 Fallen versehen. Teilweise richtig fiess. Es lagen hinter Kurven sehr lange Baumstämme quer über dem Weg, dicke Steine mitten im Weg, oder es wurden kleine Bäume in Kopfhöhe über dem Weg gespannt.
Ich habe alles beseitigt. Gott sei Dank esse ich ja Morgens ein Brötchen mehr, und konnte die Großen Stämme alleine Bergab ziehen.
Ich hoffe ich erwische so einen mal, der kann mit mir richtigen Ärger bekommen. Das war teilweise wirklich Lebensgefährlich.
So fahrt alle Vorsichtig, Vorrausschauend und Rücksichtsvoll, damit solche Spinner keinen Erfolg haben werden.

Horido Gruß Maik*


----------



## harzholgi (23. Juni 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Achtung! Warnung Fallensteller
> *Ich bin gerade vom Großen Knollen die Steile Wand hinuntergefahren. ( Der Trail nach Herzberg)*



Hallo Maik,
ich denke, in diesem Fall hätte man auf jeden Fall die Polizei einschalten sollen 
Hier handelt es sich mindestens um versuchte schwere Körperverletzung, wenn nicht sogar um Mordversuch. 
Vielleicht kann man an den Spuren herausfinden, wer das gemacht hat.
Lieber nichts wegräumen, sondern die Stelle sichern und (per Handy) die Polizei einschalten!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute

Es wird ja der Mountainbiker aus Schwiegershausen vermisst.
Ich habe die Sache mit de Fallen ab Herzberger Hütte der Polizei OHA mitgeteilt.
Die fanden den Hinweis Interessant und wollten dort intensiv suchen.

Stand ebend ist er leider noch nicht wieder aufgefunden worden.

Werde die Strecke ca. 19.00Uhr noch mal abfahren.

Nur zur Info

Gruß Maik


----------



## Zuckerwalze (24. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja heftig wenn das wirklich "Fallen" waren. Ich war heute vormittag auch oben.... Einhornhöhle - Burgruine - Göttinger Hütte - Knollenkreuz - Knollen. Trails und Waldwege, ab Richtung Herzberg dann aber die steile Waldautobahn grobe Richtung HP.
Mir ist nichts aufgefallen nur das ich bei der schnellen Abfahrt hinter der Kurve einen Waldarbeiter auf einem Minibagger vor mir hatte, ui ui war das knapp.

Das mit dem Schwiegershäuser habe ich auch gelesen, ich hoffe das beste...



Gruß Henrik


----------



## toschi (24. Juni 2010)

Also am Montag den 14.06. Juni bin ich von Herzberg zum Knollen hoch, fragt mich jetzt nicht nach dem Weg, bei netto rein und dann immer hoch den schildern nach, ist zum Schluss nur mit sehr viel Technik und Kraft zu fahren da sehr steil und drei vier Stufen drin, vielleicht ist das der gemeinte. Derzeit habe ich noch keine querliegende Stämme oder gespannte Äste bemerkt.

Jedenfalls kam ich oben an und da saß doch einer mit Kopfhörern und mobilem CB? Funk mit ner vier Meter Stabantenne und hat gelauscht, was weis ich natürlich nicht, der war mächtig konzentriert, hat aber nie selber gesprochen, komischer Typ.
Naja nach einer Pause bin ich dann nach Lauterberg abgefahren, glaube die 13f oder so, ein schöner langer Trail mit einigen kleinen Gegenanstiegen. Im zweiten Abschnitt führt der VolksbankArenaWeg parallel, da der sehr von Rückefahrzeugen zerfahren war und ich sowieso den Wanderweg bevorzugte bin ich auch da gefahren, mitte des Weges gibt es eine Senke, genau dort traf ich auf einen ca. 65 Jahre alten Wanderer an dem ich nach Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung und nach dem er mich bemerkt hatte vorbeirollte. Als ich dann wenig später anhielt um einige Äste vom Windbruch aus dem Weg zu räumen holte er mich wieder ein und meinte im vorbeigehen ob ich denn gar kein schlechtes Gewissen hätte . 
Hatte ich nicht und habe es ihm auch gesagt, nach meiner Frage warum er das wissen wolle kam es zum üblichen Konflikt den man mit untoleranten Wanderern nun mal so hat. Es sei ein ausgesprochener Wanderweg und ich hätte darauf nichts zu suchen, er selber sei auch Mountainbiker und würde sich soetwas nicht erlauben, naja dann folgte das übliche BlahBlah was jeder kennt. Guten Tag und guten Weg 
Ich bin dann weiter und hab bei Lauterberg noch ein zwei reinragende Äste entfernt kurz bevor der Trail auf Schotter endet, sozusagen ehrenamtliche Trailpflege, seit dem die Forst sich benimmt wie die Axt im Wald habe ich auch immer eine mit und mach mein Ding 

Diesem freundlichen Herrn würde ich solch eine Aktion voll zutrauen, ich denke davon gibt es so manche. Es ist natürlich sehr schwer so jemanden bei frischer Tat zu stellen, gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, zudem nimmt ein Wanderer meistens vorher war wenn ein Biker kommt, gerade wenn ihm bewusst ist was er da tut und das er uns Bikern den Spaß raubt ist ihm sehr wohl bewusst.
Am Samstag werde ich erneut diesen Weg fahren und hoffe das da nicht wieder so einer unterwegs war. 

Übrigens ich bin dankbar für jeden Tip den ich hier ergattern kann 

Gruss toschi


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Juni 2010)

Hier bei mir in der Gegend liegen von heute auf morgen auch immer mal wieder irgendwelche Baustämme oder ander Hindernisse im Weg herum. Die wurden aber nicht für oder gegen uns Mountainbiker dahin gelegt. 
In einem Wald gibt´s Reiter, die erbauen für sich und ihre Pferde einen Hindernisparcour und in einem anderen Waldstück werden die Hindernisse für die Motocrossräder aufgebaut. Beides kann ich akzeptieren. Auch wenn ich schon einmal zu spät bzw. gar nicht bremsen konnte. 

Allerdings in Lenkerhöhe aufgehängte Äste oder - wie hier in der Nähe - Seile sind ganz fieß. Da kann es zu ganz bösen Stürzen und Verletzungen kommen. Allderings denke ich nicht, dass da eine Anzeige bei der Polizei helfen könnte.


----------



## toschi (25. Juni 2010)

Stimmt in ortsnahen Wälder bzw. auf deren Wegen liegen hier auch immer wieder Stämme quer, schätze auch das die Reiter dafür verantwortlich sind, wie Du schon sagst ist das auch zu aktzeptieren. Wenn sie zu groß für einen Bunnyhop sind oder das Gleände zu steil kann man ja noch etwas modifizieren 

Gespannte Schnüre oder Dräte sind natürlich eine Anzeige wert, gegen gespannte Äste wird man nicht viel ausrichten können, ob da dann die Sherrifs überhaupt rauskommen ist eher unwarscheinlich.

Dem Kollege den ich traf fehlten jede Argumente um seine Meinung zu untermauern, in einem Satz wiedersprach er sich mehrmals, mal kratzen wir den Boden auf im nächsten Absatz sorgten wir für hohe Bodenverdichtung, als ich ihm den hinter seinen Rücken liegenden "freigegebenen Radweg" mit den Harvesterspuren zeigte hat er plötzlich die Unterhaltung abgebrochen und seinen Spaziergang fortgesetzt  
So eine Schnarchnase trifft man selten, der war cool


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Juni 2010)

*der vermisste mountainbiker ist gefunden worden,er lebt.genaueres weiss ich auch nicht.*


----------



## toschi (27. Juni 2010)

Jep, super das ein glückliches Ende rausgekommen ist, schwer verletzt aber ausser Lebensgefahr, das ist jedenfalls aus den Berichten zu entnehmen.
Gibt ja einen Thread mit einigen Details dazu...

Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage an die heimischen, wenn man von der HK den nassen Weg runterfährt kommt man an einen Abzweig den man rechts fahren muss wenn man nach Osterode runter will, obern kann man aber auch geradeaus Richtung Lonau.
Gibt es in Richtung oder über Lonau die Möglichkeit nur auf Trails wie oben bis Osterode abzufahren oder endet der Trail auch wie der Nasse Weg auf einem Schotterweg? Richtung Osterode ist doch nach der Schindelköte Schluss oder nicht oder gibts da noch einen Trailanschluss?

Für eine Antwort, ggf. auch per PN wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss toschi


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Gibt es in Richtung oder über Lonau die Möglichkeit nur auf Trails wie oben bis Osterode abzufahren oder endet der Trail auch wie der Nasse Weg auf einem Schotterweg?



Es gibt in Richtung Lonau den Trail am Braakberg, aber das ist nur ein relativ kurzes Stück. Der Rest sind Schotterwege. Der Weg von Lonau nach Mühlenberg ist teilweise auch ein schmaler Waldweg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,

nachdem der diesjährige Harzer Berglauf hinter mir liegt kommt nun die Vorbereitung auf den Frankenwald-Radmarathon. Das heisst es müssen längere Strecken trainiert werden.

--> Holgi, Dieter, Kai und alle anderen,
Wie wär's denn mit einer Neuauflage unserer Burg-Plesse-Tour? 
Dieter sagte ja beim letzten Mal völlig zu recht, dass wir das unbedingt wiederholen sollten, wenn es wärmer ist. Der richtige Zeitpunkt dürfte jetzt gekommen sein.
Terminvorschlag: Samstag 10. Juli nachmittags, oder Sonntag 11. Juli.
An den beiden Tagen sind zwar die WM Endspiele, aber die fangen erst um 20:30 an -- bis dahin sind wir längst wieder zurück.

Gruss
Michael

P.S.
Das wären ca. 59km, 820Hm ab Hattorf, 
oder 77km, 860Hm ab Herzberg, siehe http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour32.htm
oder 82km, 1240Hm ab Herzberg, auf dem "Solling-Harz-Querweg", http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour31.htm


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Es gibt in Richtung Lonau den Trail am Braakberg, aber das ist nur ein relativ kurzes Stück. Der Rest sind Schotterwege...


Danke, muss ich dann wohl doch mal probieren, vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo durchschlagen, hatte mal so ein Stück Trail entdeckt glaube da kam ich auch von Lonau, unten gibts son FKK Club oder Campingplatz, das war etwas oberhalb wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder ich bin auf dem falschen Dampfer...

Ich finde den Nassen Weg ja echt klasse, leider verschenkt man ne Menge Trailhömes wenn man ab Schindelköte nur noch Schotter fährt, oder fahren kann. Wir waren am Samstag auch schon reichlich spät dran, sonst hätten wir noch etwas gesucht.
Gibts denn auch keinen Trail von der Köte irgendwo an die Sösetalsperre, praktisch weg von Osterode um erstmal runter zu kommen? Nach Osterode kann man dann ja gemütlich am Hangweg reinrollen.

Gruss toschi

Und ist Tante Ju jetzt endgültig gesperrt oder fährt da hin und wieder noch mal jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> ... unten gibts son FKK Club oder Campingplatz,



Das ist aber nicht bei Lonau, sondern beim Forsthaus Rehhagen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Ja genau, das meine ich, kennst Dich ja gut aus


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Ja genau, das meine ich, kennst Dich ja gut aus



Ob es vom Forsthaus Rehhagen zum Acker hoch noch gute Trails gibt weiss ich nicht, das ist nicht so meine Ecke. 
Ganz nett ist der Weg von der Hanskühnenburg runter ins Goldenke-Tal bei Sieber. Enthält aber einige schwierige Stellen. 
Oder zunächst auf der Langfaststrasse bis zum Elseblick runterfahren, und ab da den Trail runter nach Paradies. (Aber eigentlich besteht die richtige Herausforderung darin, diesen Trail in umgekehrter Richtung zu fahren) 
Von Paradies bis Herzberg ist rechts von der Strasse ein schöner Wanderweg, allerdings ist da nur noch leichtes Gefälle.
Oder man fährt von Sieber oder Paradies gleich wieder auf der anderen Seite hoch zum Knollen. Von dort gibts mehrere Trails bergab:
-- Nach Bad Lauterberg, einfach
-- über Lübbersbuche und Herzberger Hütte nach Herzberg, einfach 
-- Von der Otto-Hermann-Hütte runter nach Sieber, schwierig
-- Von der Lübbersbuche runter nach Paradies, schwierig

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, die Trailrunde am Samstag bestand aus vielen Trails die Du beschrieben hast. Wir sind zuerst von Osterode mit dem Bus zum Torfhaus um dort einzusteigen, Märchenweg, Oderteich, Sonnenberg, Rehberger Graben, St. Andreasberg Unterdorf, hoch zum Pass L521 (weis nicht wie der heisst), Königshof, Siebertaltrail neben der Landstraße mal rechts mal links, Herzberg, Knollen, 13f? nach Lauterberg, Odertal Bus nach St.Andreasberg, Rehberger Grabenhaus, Oderteich, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Wolfswarte, Butterstieg (1.Sektion), Okerstein, Stieglitzecke, Auf dem Acker, HKB und dann Nasser Weg runter nach Eulenburg zu den Autos. Downhill waren das geschätzte 90% Trailanteil und hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, trotz der Bustransfers kamen knap 100 km und 1300 Hömes zusammen, war echt klasse 
Schade war halt der letzte Teil ab Schindelköte, deshalb such ich da nach Alternativen 

Sind wir nicht auch schon mal zusammen ab Goslar eine Tour gefahren, so vor zwei Jahren etwa? Ging damals vom Bahnhof nach Schalke hoch und über Hahnenklee wieder zurück. Bei der ganzen Geschichte mit Olli hab ich stark überlegt ob er derzeit auch dabei war, bin echt froh das er gefunden wurde.


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ganz schön lang die Tour 



toschi schrieb:


> hoch zum Pass L521 (weis nicht wie der heisst)



Sieberberg



toschi schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht auch schon mal zusammen ab Goslar eine Tour gefahren, so vor zwei Jahren etwa?



Ab Goslar? Nein, das war ich nicht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht auch schon mal zusammen ab Goslar eine Tour gefahren, so vor zwei Jahren etwa? Ging damals vom Bahnhof nach Schalke hoch und über Hahnenklee wieder zurück. Bei der ganzen Geschichte mit Olli hab ich stark überlegt ob er derzeit auch dabei war, bin echt froh das er gefunden wurde.



Hi, ich glaube der Olli war nicht dabei. Zumindest nicht in meiner Erinnerung...


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Aber Du


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> ... Rehberger Graben, St. Andreasberg Unterdorf, hoch zum Pass L521 (weis nicht wie der heisst)



Andreasberg kannst du auf Schotterwegen umfahren, wenn du oben an der Jordanshöhe rechts abbiegst, an dem Bauernhof vorbei. Weiter unten teilt sich der Weg. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, ohne grössere Gegenanstiege zum Sieberberg zu kommen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Jo, den Anstieg haben wir für einen netten Trail ins Unterdorf bzw. dessen Tal in Kauf genommen. Leider sind da auch teilweise tiefe Querrillen zur Wasserführung eingebuddelt, genau solche von denen Olli wohl eine zum Verhängnis geworden ist. Bis dato ist noch niemand in meinem Beisein ohne Platten da durchgekommen. 
Aus dem Tal wieder raus ist eh eine kurze Schiebung angesagt, erstens ist es wirklich über ca. 30 Hömes sehr steil, ne Meisterrampe sozusagen, und zweitens sind sie da gerade am Holz machen. Der dann folgende Trail vom Sieberberg nach Königshof ist aber wieder erste Sahne, hatte da letzte Woche den großen Baumstamm gekillt damit man durchfahren kann. Was wirklich gestört hat waren die Brennesseln die jetzt gerade bis über den Lenker reichen und die Zecken von denen ich mir heute habe vier Stück entfernen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Jo, den Anstieg haben wir für einen netten Trail ins Unterdorf bzw. dessen Tal in Kauf genommen. Leider sind da auch teilweise tiefe Querrillen zur Wasserführung eingebuddelt, genau solche von denen Olli wohl eine zum Verhängnis geworden ist. Bis dato ist noch niemand in meinem Beisein ohne Platten da durchgekommen.
> Aus dem Tal wieder raus ist eh eine kurze Schiebung angesagt, erstens ist es wirklich über ca. 30 Hömes sehr steil, ne Meisterrampe sozusagen,



Die will ich unbedingt mal sehen. Steiler als der Eichelnkopf bei Herzberg?



toschi schrieb:


> Der dann folgende Trail vom Sieberberg nach Königshof ist aber wieder erste Sahne, hatte da letzte Woche den großen Baumstamm gekillt damit man durchfahren kann.



Kenne ich auch noch nicht, das musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Juni 2010)

*wenn ich nen bisschen fitter bin und mein bruder( kai) faehrt  mal wieder mit euch ne runde,dann klinke ich mich mal mit ein.klingt teilweise sehr  interessant,was ihr fuer strecken fahrt.*


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi, Die will ich unbedingt mal sehen. Steiler als der Eichelnkopf bei Herzberg?


Den Eichelnkopf kenn ich nicht, fahren kann man schon, aber nur fürs Ego, ich schieb lieber das kleine Stück  Ich war Samstag aber auch mit sechzehn Kilo unterwegs, mit dem Kleinen würd ich es mir schon zutrauen, Prozente sind aber nicht alles, der Untergrund ist derzeit von der Forst heftig zerwült, dort hatte der Wind für Bruch gesorgt und zwei mächtige Tannen über den Weg gelegt.


			
				micha2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne ich auch noch nicht, das musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen...


Du kennst den Spielplatz nahe Königshof? Da ist eine Brücke über die Sieber, halb links bergan kommt der Trail raus, fahr da mal hoch


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> *...**klingt teilweise sehr  interessant,was ihr fuer strecken fahrt.*


*Du willst Zecken???*


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Den Eichelnkopf kenn ich nicht,



Hier findest du ein paar Infos zu diesem Berg:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm
Ich hab's bislang erst zweimal geschafft da hochzufahren. Vergebliche Versuche hat es schon viele gegeben.
Eigentlich könnten wir am Eichelnkopf mal ein kleines Uphill-Rennen veranstalten. Es zählt nicht die Zeit, sondern wie weit man hochkommt ohne anzuhalten. Das geht nur bei trockenem Untergrund. Ich würde mich auch bereiterklären vorher den Weg von Steinen und Ästen zu säubern.
Muss aber erst mal schauen in welchem Zustand der Weg im Moment ist. Wenn die Wildschweine da wieder gewühlt haben, dann wird das nichts.




toschi schrieb:


> Du kennst den Spielplatz nahe Königshof? Da ist eine Brücke über die Sieber, halb links bergan kommt der Trail raus, fahr da mal hoch



Ich weiss welche Stelle du meinst, wusste bislang aber nicht dass da ein Trail endet. Muss ich mir mal anschauen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> ...Eichelnkopf ...wie weit man hochkommt ohne anzuhalten. ..


Na der hats Dir angetan was , also vor den Watt hab ich erstmal keine Angst, der Untergrund muss stimmen, haste recht. Wahrscheinlich ist der letzte Abschnitt von südwesten zur HKB ein Schiss dagegen, habs zwar diesmal geschafft ohne an der Stufe hängenzubleiben aber wer weiss wie es nächstes mal läuft.

Wenns passt kannst Du mir das gerne mal zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> *Du willst Zecken???*



ha ha ha ..... lieber nicht


----------



## micha2 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der letzte Abschnitt von südwesten zur HKB ein Schiss dagegen, habs zwar diesmal geschafft ohne an der Stufe hängenzubleiben aber wer weiss wie es nächstes mal läuft.



Kann es sein dass du die Hanskühnenburg mit dem Knollen verwechselst? An der HKB wüsste ich nicht wo da eine Stufe sein soll. Aber 150m unterhalb vom Knollen ist in der Tat eine schwierige Stufe. Bin erst einmal über die Hauptstufe rübergekommen, aber dann kurz dahinter hängengeblieben.

Mit dem Eichelnkopf kann man das nicht vergleichen. Dort sind keine Stufen drin. Nur ein paar Wurzeln und Spurrillen, die man umfahren muss. Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, einige Minuten lang die nötige Leistung zu bringen, dabei den Körperschwerpunkt möglichst tief zu halten damit das Hinterrad nicht durchdreht und das Vorderrad nicht hochgezogen wird, und gleichzeitig die Ideallinie zu treffen. Die Sache ist relativ ungefährlich weil da weicher Waldboden ist, nur wenig Steine, und kein Abhang neben dem Weg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann es sein dass du die Hanskühnenburg mit dem Knollen verwechselst?...


Ja Du hast Recht, Asche über mich, meine natürlich den Knollen, immer diese Hektik 


			
				micha2 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, einige Minuten lang die nötige Leistung zu bringen, ..Die Sache ist relativ ungefährlich weil da weicher Waldboden ist, ..


Na dann kann man ja fahren bis zum umfallen


----------



## chelsea (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
nach dem Ritt über den Hexenstieg sind schon wieder 2 Wochen vergangen.
Der Muskelkater ist verflogen, die Wunden geheilt, das Rad repariert. 
Soll heißen: Meine Beine rufen nach neuen Abenteuern.
Wer hat Lust auf eine Tour am kommenden Wochenend (Samstag oder Sonntag) ?
Bert ist die nächsten beiden Wochenenden im Urlaub, also nicht dabei.
Die Wetterfrösche sagen ja tropische Hitze voraus. Ein früher Start wäre somit vermutlich angebracht? Wie wäre es mit einer schönen Runde um die Harzer Teiche? Damit hätten wir auch die Möglichkeit, uns gelegendlich abzukühlen. 

Viele Grüße
Oliver

P.S. Was hat es mit der Tante Ju auf sich ? Gesperrt ??? Das ist hoffentlich nicht wahr.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2010)

*bei dem wetter sollte man auf jeden fall zeitig los.war heut auf dem brocken,haette frueher los fahren sollen.bin leider erst so gegen viertel vor zehn los.*


----------



## toschi (1. Juli 2010)

chelsea schrieb:


> ...P.S. Was hat es mit der Tante Ju auf sich ? Gesperrt ??? Das ist hoffentlich nicht wahr.


Das letzte mal bin ich vor zwei Jahren dort runter, da waren eine menge Forstarbeiten in der Gegend, kurz darauf hatte ich irgendwo gehört das der Weg jetzt zum Teil unfahrbar gemacht und ein Verbotsschild angebracht wurde. Jetzt wollte ich von den Lokals mal wissen was da dran ist.
Also wäre schön wenn da mal jemand hinschaut oder näheres berichten kann...


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juli 2010)

chelsea schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wer hat Lust auf eine Tour am kommenden Wochenend (Samstag oder Sonntag) ?



Ja! Samstag ist Fussball, Sonntag zeitig klänge gut


----------



## chelsea (1. Juli 2010)

Ach so! Ich habe schon einen Schreck bekommen. Tante Ju - gesperrt.
Mein letzter Ritt auf der Tante ist ca. 6 Wochen her. Kein Schild, alles frei, geil wie immer. Du solltest Dich aber beeilen. Je weiter der Sommer voranschreitet, desto mehr wuchert der Weg zu. Vor allen Dingen im unteren Teil. Da fährt man dann fast blind, weil man vor lauter Grünzeug den Boden nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## hafensänger (1. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Also letzten Samstag war Tante Ju super zu fahren - Grünzeug hält sich noch in Grenzen... wir müssen einfach mehr fahren 

Grüße


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Juli 2010)

Tante Ju hatte mal nen Schild, Butterstieg auch...
sind aber seit einiger Zeit verschwunden, von daher rechtlich freie fahrt, 
Muss mal jemand sein Bordwerkzeug getestet haben...

Evtl. bringt der Forst oder die NPV mal wieder was an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (1. Juli 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Tante Ju hatte mal nen Schild, Butterstieg auch...
> sind aber seit einiger Zeit verschwunden, von daher rechtlich freie fahrt,
> Muss mal jemand sein Bordwerkzeug getestet haben...
> 
> Evtl. bringt der Forst oder die NPV mal wieder was an...




ja hat mich auch gewundert.... sah die schilder oder deren überreste mal im wald liegen... tat mir aber nicht leider darum 

allerdings ist der wert der verbotsschilder rechtlich auch fragwürdig gewesen, da es sich um keine zugelassenen verkehrsschilder gehandelt hat.....


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, was habt ihr denn für Sonntag geplant?
Falls es passt, würde ich mich evtl. anschließen, falls das ok ist.


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juli 2010)

wir können uns auch einfach verabreden. bringe vielleicht noch Leute mit, die aus Porta anreisen. Dann wäre Start ab Harzburg optimal.


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juli 2010)

Moin tom_de_la_zett,

also Harzburg klingt gut. Ich bin das Wo-Ende in Ilsenburg. Harzburg liegt ja vor der Tür, wenn früh gestartet werden soll.

Für morgen habe ich eine Tour ab Ilsenburg geplant. Grob Start zwischen 9 - 9:30. Dauer sicher 5 - 6 h und > 1600 hm.
Als Bike bringe ich mein AM mit.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Maik.Cube (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen

Ich war heute Morgen um 6.35 Uhr auf dem Großen Knollen.
Es war tolle Sicht und schon 20,5 Grad.
Leider war an der Bier und Bratwurstbude noch nichts los. (ha ha)
Da ist Morgen die Harzer Baudenstieg Eröffnung, in diesem Abschnitt.
Will Morgen mal hoch fahren,evtl trifft man sich ja dort oben.

Die Harzer Teichetour mit Olli hört sich auch verlockend an, aber die Temperaturen momentan sind schon ein Knaller und dann da hoch. Schätzelein isch habe Kreislauf. lol Überleg Überleg Grübel Grübel

Gruß Maik


----------



## toschi (2. Juli 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> ...Harzer Baudenstieg...


Führt der nur über Trails oder auch auf Schotter? Ich habe Schilder dieser Art auch schon gesehen konnte mir aber nicht wirklich einen Reim drauf machen.
Ich google mal...

O.K. da gibts was

_


			
				sieber-harz.de schrieb:
			
		


			Integriert in den Baudensteig ist der *Baudensteigrundweg Nr.4 "Sieber"*, der auf 11,3 km Länge in gut 3,5 Std. vom Startpunkt Schwimmbad zum Gr. Knollen aufsteigt. Nach einer erholsamen Rast in der Wanderbaude führt der Abstieg über den Jägerfleck, den Invalidenweg bis zur Gaststätte "Zum Paradies" und über den parallel zur Straße verlaufenden Autoschutzweg zurück nach Sieber.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## chelsea (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Die Harzer-Teichtour startet morgen (Sonntag) um 6:00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle - Osterode. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar Tapfere einfinden. Ich habe heute schon mal Angebadet. Das Wasser ist einfach genial. 

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem der diesjährige Harzer Berglauf hinter mir liegt kommt nun die Vorbereitung auf den Frankenwald-Radmarathon. Das heisst es müssen längere Strecken trainiert werden.
> 
> ...




Hallo Micha!

Also ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse - entweder Variante 1 ab Hattorf oder 2 ab Herzberg

Nr. 3 ist mir dann doch zu heftig


----------



## Maik.Cube (4. Juli 2010)

Hi Micha
Ich würde auch gerne mit fahren. Variante 2 ab Herzberg hört sich gut an.
Aber sollte man bei den Temperaturen nicht lieber früh Morgens starten?
Oder passt das nicht in dein Terminplan?

Hoffentlich finden sich hier im Foum noch ein paar Leute die mit kommen!!!!!!!!

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (5. Juli 2010)

Aber nicht vor dem Aufstehen 

muss ja auch erstmal nach Herzberg runterkommen

wenn ich mich recht erinnere führte die Strecke auch überweigend durch bewaldetes Gelände - sollte also ein wenig angenehmer sein

Terminmäßig lasst uns mal den Sonntag ins Auge fassen - Samstag ist immer Haus und Gartenarbeit angesagt 

@Holgi: denk an dein Kissen


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mich bei der Tour auch gern mal anschließen, lasst mal früh genug hören welche Startzeit und vor allem welcher Startort geplant ist. Ich würde ab BH/Torfhaus starten wollen und muss die Anfahrt zum Startpunkt mit einkalkulieren...


----------



## micha2 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Aber sollte man bei den Temperaturen nicht lieber früh Morgens starten?
> Oder passt das nicht in dein Terminplan?



Ich würde auch gerne früh am Morgen losfahren, aber dann kommt nur der Sonntag in Frage. Am Samstag Vormittag habe ich keine Zeit.
Der Vorteil der Variante 3 wäre, dass man von Pöhlde bis Bilshausen auf dem Kamm des Rotenbergs fährt, also weitgehend im schattigen Wald. Das wäre vielleicht was für den Rückweg. Bei Variante 2 geht's aussen um den Rotenberg herum, über Wulften, Hattorf, Elbingerode. Also weitgehend ohne Schatten. Aber das können wir dann ja immer noch entscheiden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2010)

Huch, ich dachte es geht zur Plessenburg


----------



## micha2 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Huch, ich dachte es geht zur Plessenburg



Nein, das Ziel ist "Burg Plesse", nördlich von Göttingen gelegen:
http://www.burg-plesse.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,

hier nochmal die beiden Varianten der Burg-Plesse-Tour:

77km, 860Hm, Wald-Anteil ca. 35%, Herzberg - Hattorf - Wulften - Bilshausen - Thiershäuser Teiche - Ruine Leisenberg - Burg Plesse, siehe http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour32.htm

82km, 1240Hm, Wald-Anteil ca. 60%, auf dem "Solling-Harz-Querweg",
Herzberg - Pöhlde - Rotenberg - Bilshausen - Thiershäuser Teiche - Ruine Leisenberg - Burg Plesse http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour31.htm

oder auf dem Hinweg die Variante 1, und zurück Variante 2

Termin vorzugsweise Sonntag 11. Juli, morgens
oder Samstag, 10. Juli, nachmittags 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (5. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,

habe Samstag und Sonntag zwei lockere Runden gedreht. Ob es am Wetter oder WM gelegen hat, noch nie war der Wald so leer. Wanderer Mangelwahre und somit OpenTrails. 

Samstag habe ich etwas mehr WAB in der Strecke gehabt. Steile Wand, Wolfswarte und Märchenweg haben dies dann leicht kompensiert. 

Am Sonntag dann WAB nach Oben und auf schmalen Wegen nach Unten. OK, gen Schierke die waren breit, aber schlecht ausgebaut. 
Feine Vorbereitungsrunde für die Alpen.

Grüße

 Happy User


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2010)

Nee, wenns so warm bleibt, nach den Vorhersagen trifft das zu, fahr ich lieber auf Höhe, da ists dann etwas kühler...


----------



## dwe60 (5. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal die beiden Varianten der Burg-Plesse-Tour:
> 
> ...



Also Samstag geht mir nicht - wenn dann Sonntag - wenn schon früh, dannso gegen 09.00 Uhr

und ich tendiere immer noch  zur 77km Variante ;-)


----------



## micha2 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> ... wenn dann Sonntag - wenn schon früh, dannso gegen 09.00 Uhr
> und ich tendiere immer noch  zur 77km Variante ;-)



Gut, dann halten wir das mal fest. Wer kommt noch mit?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (5. Juli 2010)

Ja wohl ja
Das entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen.
Habe gerade meine Anträge von der Regierung zurück erhalten, und was soll ch sagen sind alle unterschrieben.
Also steht einer schönen warmen Fettverbrennenden (wer noch welches hat, ich gehöre noch dazu) Tour nichts im Wege.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

werde wohl erstmal pausieren am Sonntag.Dieser Sonntag war heftig.
6.00 aus der Nachtschicht und um 8.00 auf dem Bike und am Ende des Tages waren es 105Km-1940Hm-6:25 Fahrzeit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (5. Juli 2010)

*Respekt, ziehe den Helm*


----------



## Zuckerwalze (7. Juli 2010)

chelsea schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Die Harzer-Teichtour startet morgen (Sonntag) um 6:00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle - Osterode. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar Tapfere einfinden. Ich habe heute schon mal Angebadet. Das Wasser ist einfach genial.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Oliver


 
Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von der Harzteichtour. Leider hatte sich keiner mehr gemeldet oder die Zeit war einfach zu früh.
Für Olli und mich (beides Frühaufsteher) war es kein Problem.

Das Wetter hatte es gut mit uns gemeint und es war den ganzen vormittag Top Bike Wetter immer um 18-21Grad. 
Also nicht zu warm zum Fahren  und gerade richtig zum abkühlen im Teich 

Wir haben die Sache "kurz" gefasst da wir beide gerne zum Mittag zu Hause sein wollten.

Am Ende des Vormittags waren es knapp 70Km und ca. 1100Hm bei einer reinen Fahrtzeit von ca. 3Std. 45min.

Olli hat die Teiche mal zusammen gefasst die wir umradelt haben.... 18 an der Zahl 
Am Ende gab es im Hahnebalzerteich die Abkühlung (einmal quer durch und wieder zurück). Genau das richtige um Schweiß und Dreck abzuspühlen 

Ziegenberger Teich
Pixhaier Teich
Oberer Nassenwieser Teich
Hirschern Teich
Oberer Pfauenteich
Mittlerer Pfauenteich
Unterer Pfauenteich
Kiefhölzer Teich
Zankwieser Teich
Großer Kellerhals Teich
Mittlerer Grumbacher Teich
Oberer Grumbacher Teich
Neuer Grumbacher Teich
Auerhahn Teich
Oberer Spiegeltaler Teich
Unterer Spiegeltaler Teich
Oberer Hahnebalzer Teich
Prinzenteich

Auf ein nächstes ...... Henrik


----------



## micha2 (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr, Herzberg - Burg Plesse - Herzberg

Wer kommt noch mit ausser Dieter, Maik und mir?
Ich war gestern schon mal auf der Burg und habe gesehen dass auf dem Hof ein grosses Zelt steht. Da können wir im Schatten sitzen.
Ich schlage vor dass wir uns um 9:00 Uhr bei mir treffen. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. Juli 2010)

moin!
ich schau mal, versprechen kann ich nix, haben freitag und samstag feierlichkeiten...ich sprech dann nochmal mit dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Sonntag 9:00 Uhr, Herzberg - Burg Plesse - Herzberg
> 
> ...



oki doki - werde gegen 09.00 da sein 

Flo hat sich ja schon gemeldet - Holgi habe ich eine SMS geschickt - mal schauen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. Juli 2010)

so, also sonntag geht nicht, da muttern ihren geburtstag feiern will, zu dem der werte herr dieter ja wohl nicht kommen will ;-)

wünsch euch eine tolle tour, vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mal
ich hab auch nun erstmal 2 wochen urlaub ;-)))


----------



## dwe60 (10. Juli 2010)

Immer diese Ausreden 

der werte Herr Dieter wird kommen - aber später 

wenn meine herzallerliebste Schwägerin noch nicht einmal an ihrem Geburtstag feiert und sich dann auch erst 2 Tage vorher entscheiden kann, dann muss sich halt nur zeitweise mit mir vorlieb nehmen 

sie mal zu das A-freies Weizen da ist 

Schade das Holgi sich noch nicht gemeldet hat 

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## harzholgi (10. Juli 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schade das Holgi sich noch nicht gemeldet hat



Hallo,
ich kann leider terminlich nicht 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass morgen. 
Macht bei diesen hohen Temperaturen aber lieber schön langsam! Denkt an euren Kreislauf

Ich war heute mal eben auf der Hanskühnenburg. 31 Grad im Schatten auf dem Gipfel  
Auf dem Weg nach oben hatte ich teilweise 37 Grad. Wahnsinn

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> ... Der dann folgende Trail vom Sieberberg nach Königshof ist aber wieder erste Sahne, hatte da letzte Woche den großen Baumstamm gekillt damit man durchfahren kann.



Heute habe ich den Weg mal hochgeschoben, damit ich weiss wo er oben rauskommt. Da oben bin ich mindestens schon 20 Mal dran vorbei gefahren, ohne dass ich gesehen hätte dass da ein Weg nach unten führt.
Sehr schön dieser Weg. 
Wie lange hast du gebraucht um den Baumstamm durchzuhacken???

Gruss
Michael


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2010)

Servus, zehn Minuten, der war schon 50% madig 
Bin da auch immer dran vorbei, ist auch nicht schwer, wenn man nicht danach sucht findet man ihn auch nicht, ich hab ne über zwanzig Jahre alte Wanderkarte vom Westharz, da ist er noch eingezeichnet und vor ein paar Wochen bin ich über Sieber mal mit dem Auto die Straße hochgefahren, hab dabei den Parallelweg entdeckt der teilweise 30 Meter oberhalb der Straße langführt, das war die Gelegenheit mal oben anzuhalten und geziehlt nach diesem Traileinstieg zu suchen. Der ist aber so schmal und das Schild so hoch das er kaum Beachtung findet. Hoffentlich fällt der nicht demnächst auch der Forstwirtschaft zum Opfer, bei Euch auf der Seite ist ja ne Menge los zur Zeit.
Der Abzweig vom Nassen Weg nach Lonau ist auch völlig zerfahren , bin danach nen Stück links gefahren und dann kam nochmal ein kurzer Trail gequert von einem Schotterweg bis zum Campingplatz Lonau, war jetzt aber nicht der Bringer, schade.
Ansonsten find ich den Laubwald auf Eurer Seite echt geil


----------



## Harzberti (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo MTB'ler aus Osterode und Umgebung,

wir haben's getan!!

Am Samstag klingelt bei mir das Telefon. Olli und Holger dachten sich man könnte ja ma' den Harzer Baudenstieg in "Augenschein" nehmen. Tolle Idee!
Ich auch gleich Feuer und Flamme. Zum Glück haben wir die Fahrrichtung noch verlegt. Wie fahren also von Bad Grund nach Walkenried und nicht umgekehrt. Trotzdem: *Ein Hammer!

*Der Größte Teil sind sehr schöne Trails (falls nicht haben wir auch mal die original Strecke verlassen ). Der Hammer ist aber, dass wir ständig auf und ab gefahren sind. Vor allem die Anstiege waren sehr Kräfte- zerrend! Seht euch mal das Höhenprofil im Anhang an. Nach 65km lief uns aber leider (oder Gott sei dank!!) ein wenig die Zeit davon. Unsere Rücktransporteurin hatte noch ein Date und wir waren gezwungen rechtzeitig in Walkenried zu sein. So sind wir "nur" 74km und 2770 Höhenmeter gefahren. Wir haben in Bad Sachsa abgekürzt und sind nicht über Wieda nach Walkenried sondern direkt auf dem Radweg dorthin gefahren. Somit fehlen uns noch zwei Etappen für die Gesamtbefahrung. Die holen wir aber sicher nach - ich kenn uns doch!

Jedenfalls ist der Baudenstieg deutlich schwieriger zu fahren als wir dachten. Trotz der vielen Einkehrmöglichkeiten lässt sich kaum eine Genusstour daraus machen. Es sei denn man verkürzt die Strecke und fährt ihn in zwei Etappen. 

Grüße vom Harzberti


----------



## Happy_User (23. Juli 2010)

Moin Harzberti,

Profil sieht interessant aus. Hast Du dazu auch einen GPS Track?

Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## Harzberti (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Holger,

hab' ich. Die Datei ist aber leider zu groß um sie direkt hier reinzustellen.

Schick' doch mal 'ne PM --> ich lass Dir dann die Datei zukommen.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Berti,

wann seit ihr los gefahren ???? Wieviel Km wären es gewesen wenn ihr richtig gefahren wärt ????Was meinst Du ist diese Tour auch Hin und Zurück zu stemmen ??????
Was hattet ihr für eine Fahrzeit.Ich war mmit meinem Bruder die letzte Zeit nur auf der Strasse unterwegs.Das längste waren 162 KM.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Kai,

das Meinst Du nicht im Ernst?!

Ehrlich - 162km auf der Staße kannst Du, glaube ich, mit dem Baudenstieg nicht vergleichen. 

Wir sind ja im Juni 110km von Osterode nach Thale gefahren. Das war (relativ) easy - im Vergleich zum Baudenstieg. 

Oneway hat der Stieg 96km. Und diese überwiegend Singletrail. Sehr schöne, keine Frage! Aber auch Megaanstrengende. 

Logo, es gibt Leute die sind deutlich Fiter als unsere Mitstreiter. Versucht am besten eine Richtung und wenn ihr dann Lust verspürt auf mehr - radelt ihr ebend zurück. Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es auf diesem Weg jedenfalls satt

Good Luck

  Bert


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Juli 2010)

@Harzberti

Wenn du diese 162km auf der Strasse quer durch den Harz fährst ist mit nem RR auch nicht ganz ohne


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Juli 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Kai,
> 
> das Meinst Du nicht im Ernst?!
> 
> ...



Die Strecke ging los von Hattorf-Herzberg-Scharzfeld-Barbis-Bad Lauterberg-am Oderstausee nach  Braunlage,weiter auf der 4 nach Torfhaus,kleine Pause,runter nach Bad Harzburg-Oker zum Okerstausee nach Altenau,dann rechts nach Clausthal Zellerfeld über Bad Grund nach Münchehof weiter nach Echte-Nom-Kathlenburg-Lindau-Strohkrug-Wulften-Hattorf.Fahrzeit 6Std.,1820Hm


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Juli 2010)

Berti,

du weisst doch nichts ist unmöglich.
Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Juli 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi Berti,
> 
> wann seit ihr los gefahren ???? Wieviel Km wären es gewesen wenn ihr richtig gefahren wärt ????Was meinst Du ist diese Tour auch Hin und Zurück zu stemmen ??????
> Was hattet ihr für eine Fahrzeit.Ich war mmit meinem Bruder die letzte Zeit nur auf der Strasse unterwegs.Das längste waren 162 KM.
> ...



für mich waren es den tag sogar 196 km ,da ich immer von Hardegsen an Reise nach Hattorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (29. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mal im Brockenfeuer Tourenvorschläge für Sa und So eingestellt.
Bei Interesse melden.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (2. August 2010)

Hi,

hier ist ein kurzer Bericht vom Frankenwald-Radmarathon 2010. Der Himmel war anfangs bewölkt und später heiter, somit waren die Bedingungen optimal. Ich hatte mich dieses Jahr für die 150km Strecke angemeldet und bin die Strecke ganz gemütlich angegangen. Hauptsache ankommen. Entlang der Strecke gab es 4 Verpflegungsstationen mit reichhaltiger Auswahl. Besonders gut war die Nudelsuppe an der zweiten Station. 150km und über 2000 Höhenmeter können ganz schön lang sein. Dummerweise hatte ich mir auf den letzten 20km noch den Magen verdorben und bin dann ziemlich langsam geworden. Es hat aber gerade noch gereicht um den steilen Berg bei Posseck hochzukommen. Dort kann man ja nicht absteigen und schieben, weil da Fotos gemacht werden.
Im Ziel gab's dann ein Brötchen mit Steak und dann ging's meinem Magen wieder besser. Also bis zum nächsten Jahr, aber mehr als 150km müssen es nicht sein.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42725316

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (3. August 2010)

Hi Berti,



Harzberti schrieb:


> ... man könnte ja ma' den Harzer Baudenstieg in "Augenschein" nehmen. Tolle Idee!



Wieviel Höhenmeter sind das insgesamt, von Bad Grund bis Walkenried?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (4. August 2010)

Moin Micha,

auf den letzten beiden Etappen kommen noch mal ca. 950 Höhenmeter hinzu. Mit den von uns "abgeradelten" 2700 hat der Baudensteig somit etwas über 3500 spektakuläte Höhenmeter (nach Karte!!) zu bieten.

Juckt's in den Beinen?

         Bert


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. August 2010)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit dem Försterstieg? Schon mal jemand geradelt? Sind anscheinend nur 60 km...


----------



## Happy_User (5. August 2010)

Moin,
Wann willst Du den den in Angriff nehmen? Dies Wo-Ende oder nächstes?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.58502.html

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Harzberti (6. August 2010)

Hello,

aufgrund des regen Interesses am Harzer Baudensteig findet ihr hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Strecke sowie ein Kartenausschnitt und DAS! Höhenprofiel 

GlückAuf!


----------



## Happy_User (6. August 2010)

Also nach Durchsicht der Bilder, stellt sich die Frage:
Sollte die Tour in anderer Richtung befahren werden? Es gibt mehr Bilder Trail auf als runter.


----------



## Harzberti (6. August 2010)

Hm    klingt erstma' Logisch! Müsste ma' jemand ausprobieren 

Aber mal was anderes: 

GlückAuf Harzgebirgler,

nach dem Motto: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" haben Olli und ich für Sonntag (08.08.2010) 07:00 Uhr!! eine "kleine" Harzrundfahrt anvesiert. Treffen ist bei der Wäscherei Kellner (nähe Audi Autohaus Schenkhut) in Petershütte.

Falls Lust und Laune in überfluss vorhanden sind, könnte es mal wieder auf den Brocken gehen. 

Na wer hat Blut geleckt? Rückkehr gegen Mittag. Einkehrmöglichkeiten werden angefahren (Brocken ausgeschlossen wegen Halsabschneider!!)

Grüßle vom Harzberti ;-)


----------



## harzholgi (7. August 2010)

Hallo Micha,
bist Du heute hier ?
Ich werde am Nachmittag mal über HKB und Torfhaus da vorbeikommen

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (7. August 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gebraucht um den Baumstamm durchzuhacken???





> Servus, zehn Minuten, der war schon 50% madig






Trotzdem: Super Leistung 

Aber der Weg ist wirklich super!




Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (12. August 2010)

Zum Brocken über gelber Brink

Am letzten Sonntag sind Olli, Ingo und ich mal wieder zum Brocken aufgestiegen. Um 07:00 Uhr starteten wir durch das Bremketal nach Buntenbock, über Altenau, Okertalsperre, Torfhaus um die Eckertalsperre zum Scharfenstein.

Hier, an der Baude, sind wir dieses Mal nicht richtung Kolonenweg abgebogen, sondern weiter gerade aus in Richtung gelber Brink gefahren.

Verwundert darüber, das wir noch ein ganzes Stück bergab gefahren sind kam die Erleuchtung aber recht bald. Logo ging es auch bald bergwärts. Schließlich mussten wir ja von 600hm auf 1142hm kommen. Eben mal von der anderen Seite. Anstrengend, ist klar aber nicht so heftig wie der Kolonenweg. Sicherlich mal eine Alternative!

Gegen Mittag war auf dem Brocken schon wieder ganz schön was los. Jede Menge MTBiker. Darunter auch Mario mit einigen Kollegen, die über den Goetheweg gekommen waren. Wir schon wieder bei der Abfahrt. 

*Und jetzt kommt's:*

Auf dem Rückweg kurz vor Torfhaus (also noch weit weg von Daheim!)  reißt mir mein Schaltauge. Das ist das Teil an dem das hintere  Schaltwerk befestigt ist. Keine Ahnung ob ich irgendwo hängen geblieben  bin, oder ein Stein da rein geflogen ist. Jedenfalls reißt das Teil und  ich muss es, um weiter fahren zu können, demontieren. Schalten somit  unmöglich. Ausserdem muss ich die Kette kürzen und diese vorne auf das  mittlere und hinten auch auf ein mittleres Blatt legen.   





(Zum Singlespeeder umfunktioniert)


 Somit verfüge ich über genau noch *einen *Gang.  Das heißt Bergauf keulen wie ein Blöder! Und auf  gerader Strecke oder gar Bergab kannst Du (also ich) bis ca. 25Km/h  mittreten - dann hast Du (also ich) eine Frequenz erreicht, die sonst  nur ein Hamster im Laufrad erreicht!! Das ganze für ca. 50km! 
  Hätten Olli und Ingo mich nicht ab und zu Bergab angeschoben -  wären mir, glaub ich, die Beine abgefault! Brenn! Feuer in den  Oberschenkeln. Zuhause angekommen - EXITUS!

Und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?? ) war's wieder ein schöner Moutainbikesonntag!

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. August 2010)

Haste nach dem Umbau auf Singelspeed deinen Dämpfer blockiert oder ging es auch so?

Tobias


----------



## Harzberti (13. August 2010)

Jau! Wurde blockiert. War aber trotzdem ganz schön gespannt.
Fliehkraftbedingt hat sich die Kette natürlich (physikalisch) das letzte noch passende Ritzel "ausgesucht". 

Wir sind danach aber auch nur noch Forstwege und Straßen gefahren. Aus diesem Grund auch unsere Rückfahrt über Rehbergergraben / Siebertal / Herzberg / OHA

Bert


----------



## Thalor (13. August 2010)

Sehr gefährliche Nummer das mit dem Singlespeeder!
Habe schon Live miterlebt, wie sich jmd mit der gleichen Notreparatur anschliessend noch die Kurbel ruiniert hat:
Kette hatte zu viel Spannung, mit der Zeit hat sich dadurch das vordere Kettenblatt verbogen und letztendes ist irgendwann eine der KB-Schrauben aus der Kurbel gebrochen und hat dabei das 'Ende' von einem der 4 Streben mitgenommen. Is nen teurer Spaß geworden für den Betroffenen


----------



## toschi (13. August 2010)

Edit:
Arm dran sind die die keinen blockierbaren Dämpfer haben, was mich stutzig macht ist der Umstand wie das passiert ist wenn Du es noch nicht mal wirklich bemerkt hast. War wohl schon vorgeschädigt das Schaltauge...

@Thalor
hier scheint(e) die Sonne, wollte Montag am Kohlern aufschlagen 
Meld mich am Sonntag von unterwegs ob es dabei bleibt...


----------



## Thalor (13. August 2010)

Ja, fühl mich grad wie daheim!

P.S.: Ist aber ein bissl SEHR Off-Topic, oder?


----------



## toschi (13. August 2010)

Was denn?


----------



## Thalor (13. August 2010)

Editieren kann ja jeder. Cheater!
Und Kohlern im Osterode-Thread is immer noch SOWAS VON ..... ma locker 950 km Off-Topic 

Wo ist denn 'hier'? Hast Du deine Abreise sinnvoller Weise verschoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (13. August 2010)

@ Thalor:

Haste natürlich recht ganz ohne ist diese Lösung nicht. War ja auch nur als Notlösung gedacht und hat als solche funktioniert.

@toschi:

Abgerissen ist das Schaltauge auf dem ziemlich verblockten Kaiserweg. Hier kann es vorkommen, dass man auch mal schnell den halt verliert und nicht den optimalen Weg erwischt. 
Ob ich dabei mit dem Schaltkranz irgendwie hängen geblieben bin, oder ob sich ein etwa faustgroßer Stein darin verfangen hat (so hatte es sich nämlich angehört und angefühlt) weiß ich nicht genau. Das Teil war jedenfalls ab und wir waren noch nicht daheim - also war handeln angesagt.


----------



## tom de la zett (15. August 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hallo MTB'ler aus Osterode und Umgebung,
> 
> wir haben's getan!!
> 
> ...



Da ihr das Ding ja nun schonmal gefahren seid: Welches ist die optimalere Fahrtrichtung? Oder egal?


----------



## Harzberti (16. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist es wumpe wie rum Du ihn fährst. Des einen Freud ist des anderen Leid!

Soll heißen: Wo Du in der einen Richtung bergauf musst kannst Du es in die andere Richtung "krachen" lassen. Am Ziel, ob jetzt Walkenried oder Bad Grund (Albertturm), kannst Du noch nett einkehren. Wobei beim Albertturm die Öffnungszeiten einem ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnten. 

Schön ist er allemal!

   Bert


----------



## Happy_User (20. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von Samstag bis zum 29igsten in Ilsenburg. Will diverse Touren fahren. Unter anderem auch gerne den Baudensteig. Habe hier allerdings noch nicht das Problem gelöst, wie ich abends wieder an den Start zurück komme.
Da ich mein Basecamp in Ilsenburg habe, ist dort natürlich der bevorzugte Start- und Endpunkt. Hier enden viele Trails direkt im Biergarten. 
Bin aber auch ansonsten mobil.

bei Interesse PIM.

Vielleicht noch so am Rande, meine Touren gehen meist so >5h und ab 1500hm. 
Ich spreche also nicht die Harzbiketouristen an, die sich ein Rad leihen und meinen, dass Sie jetzt im Gelände fahren können.


Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

eine kurze Info am Rande, hat nichts mit MTB zu tun:
Beim MTV Herzberg beginnt morgen der Kletter-Kurs. 
Termin: Donnerstags 19:30 bis 21:30 in der Mahnte-Halle, siehe
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/index.php

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (26. August 2010)

Hallo MTB'ler aus Osterode,

hab' mir erlaubt einen kleinen Bericht einer großartigen Tour zu verfassen. Eventuell kann ich euch das derzeitige miese Wetter damit etwas verschönern


*1142 Sunrise Mountainbike Tour*​ 
  21. August 23:45 Uhr
  Mario und ich treffen uns in Eisdorf um von dort nach Teichhütte zu fahren wo wir auf Ingo und Olli treffen wollen.
  Der Wetterbericht hatte die Hoffnung geweckt, dass dieses Wochenende goldrichtig sei für eine Sonnenaufgangstour zum Brocken. Goldrichtig! Im wahrsten sinne!

  Unser fünfter Mitstreiter, Holger, hatte noch in Bad Grund auf dem Lichterfest den Weizenbierstand der Saunfreunde zu unterstützen. Also holten wir ihn dort ab. Wofür er sich gleich mit einem Weizenbierchen (ohne Alc.) erkenntlich zeigte. Die Gruppe war somit komplett und der Nightride konnte beginnen.

  Die Nacht ist mild, der Mond spendet ausreichend Licht und wir können sogar in kurz fahren ohne zu frieren. Wir fahren überwiegend auf Forstwegen und nutzen nur ein paar kleine Trails. Kaisereiche  Buntenbock  Claustal Zellerfeld  Dammgraben. Wir kommen gut voran, halten nur mal kurz um Batterien zu tauschen, und erreichen bald Torfhaus und wenig später die Eckertalsperre. Wasserendnahme ist Pflicht! Gibts hier doch das köstlichste im ganzen Harz (oder kennt jemand ein besseres?). Weiter zum Schafen Stein. Ein kleiner Hunger macht sich bemerkbar.  Der Aufstieg naht 

  Ausgerechnet für diese Tour haben wir uns auch noch den Kolonenweg zum aufstieg ausgesucht. Wird für mich heute Nacht zum K(r)ampf. Mario und Olli kämpfen sich im selben Rhythmus dort hinauf. Holger, Ingo und ich mit Schiebepassagen. Das Ziel, 1142,  naht. 

  Die Nacht weicht dem Tag. Aus schwarz wird langsam blau. Lichtspiele wie sie schöner nicht sein können. Und als Highlight ein Sonnenaufgang wie man ihn auf dem Brocken nur sehr selten erleben kann. Wir haben das Glück! Goldfarben bricht der Morgen herein. Wir genießen das Schauspiel. 

  Nebenbei brutzelt unser Einweggrill und im Kochtopf dampft der Glühwein. Ein scharfer Wind weht und es ist merklich kühler geworden.  Wurst und Glühwein, man kann es uns gut gehen ;-)

  Noch ein paar Fotos geschossen und dann die Heimfahrt. Begleitet von zwei Platten (beide auf dem Brocken eingefangen) geht es Talwärts. Torfhaus  Dammhaus  CLZ  Heimatstandorte. Die da sind: Bad Grund, Badenhausen, Eisdorf und Osterode.

  Mit fünf Mitfahrern ist die Gruppengröße nahezu erschöpft. Aus diesem Grund, und um kurzfristig handeln zu können, haben wir die Tour hier vorher nicht angekündigt. 

  Zur Fotostrecke: Guckst Du hier:


  Harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (2. September 2010)

Hallo Harzberti,

sehr schöne Tour. 
Ich habe einmal in der Anlage Wegpunkte zu mir bekannten Quellen in der Region eingetragen, damit Du testen kannst, ob es köstlicheres Wasser in der Region gibt. An diesen ist kostenfreie Wasserentnahme möglich. Eine Visualisierung kann hier geladen werden. 

Tour Frage:
Zum Wo-Ende ist ja noch einmal schönes Wetter angesagt. Wollte hier noch einmal so zwei Tage im Harz biken. Gerne Region Osterode. 
Wenn sich Mitstreiter finden auch den Baudensteig. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## harzholgi (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es denn eigentlich derzeit eine "legale" Streckenführung von Torfhaus oder Ehrenfriedhof zum Brocken. 
Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal oben und wollte morgen von Herzberg aus mal hoch.

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (2. September 2010)

@ Happy_User:

Werd' ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren. Rückmeldung folgt dann 
WE leider schon verplant. 

@Harzholgi
Legal? Ist denn der Goetheweg illegal? Aber mal ehrlich - das der Gesperrt ist (sein soll) kann man unterwegs nicht erkennen. Insider könnten das noch aus Zeiten der Holzwege wissen. Aber jetzt?? Hm? Wie sollen Auswertige das wissen? Mit Rücksicht auf Wanderer hab' ich dort noch nie probleme gehabt. Viel Spass Morgen!

Bert


----------



## harzholgi (2. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich werde die Ausschilderung morgen mal checken...

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (2. September 2010)

Hallo Harzholgi,

also den Goetheweg bis zur Bahn kannst Du ohne Probleme fahren. Ich habe auf den Passagen vom Torfhaus aus noch nie Stress gehabt. 
Ich meine, dass wenn Du die Platten bis zur Bahn hoch bist, steht an der rechten Seite ein ganz kleines Schild am Eingang zum planierten Goetheweg. 
Auf dem Brocken selber steht nur ein Schild, dass wenn Wanderer auf dem Weg sind, man absteigen möchte. 
Ich habe bisher die Variante von Eckerstausee -> Scharfsteinklippe bevorzugt. Zwar etwas steiler, aber dafür wenigerer Wanderer und Kinderwagen.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir auch die Seite Schierke empfehlen. Schöne Trails bis zur Brockenstrasse und dann auf Asphalt zum Brocken hoch.
Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Maik.Cube (2. September 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde die Ausschilderung morgen mal checken...
> 
> Holgi



Hallo Holger 
Wann wolltest du Morgen denn so ca. los?
Ich war auch noch nicht oben.
Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (3. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte jetzt gleich so gegen 0800 los.

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (3. September 2010)

Schade Holger
Das war zu Kurzfristig, viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Am Wochenende ist auch irgendwie ein treffen von Kunden und nicht Kunden von Benobikes Gieboldehausen. Findet ab Samstag in Clausthal an einer Hütte statt, mit Grillen und so. Am Sonntag ist dann eine große Ausfahrt geplant. Erfahre heute erst genaues. 

Bis denne Gruß Maik


----------



## Happy_User (3. September 2010)

Und den Brocken sollte man morgen wohl meiden. Da ist der Brockenlauf.


----------



## dwe60 (3. September 2010)

Bin heute auch oben gewesen und habe mich spontan mit Holgi am Goetheweg getroffen 

Schade das ich gestern hier nicht reingeschaut habe - dann hätten wir uns treffen können 

Verboten ist da für Biker nichts - zumindest habe ich nirgendwo etwas gesehen - am Anfang und am Ende stehen halt nur 2 Halbschranken - aber nur damit halt nichts größeres durch fährt

Habe mich im Vorfeld eigentlich immer aufgeregt, dass sie den Weg so breit ausbauen - aber ich habe festgestellt, dass sich dadurch im Zusammentreffen von Wanderen und Bikern so einiges entzerrt und genug Platz für alle da ist

ps: Holgi denk an Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. September 2010)

Ja, Dieter, 
war schön sich mal wieder zu treffen

Da ist tatsächlich nichts gesperrt. 
Und als ich hochgefahren bin waren extrem viele Biker unterwegs:



Das bisherige Schild an dem Telegrafenmasten ist auch weg.

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (5. September 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

gestern habe ich mich dann einmal auf den Weg gemacht, um zum Ende des Sommers doch noch den Baudensteig zu erkunden. Von der gesamten Länge habe direkt abgesehen, da ja die Tage schon kürzer werden. Ausserdem geht am Wo-Ende der letzte Bus um 18:00 zurück Richtung Bad Grund.
Damit sich der Ausflug trotzdem lohnt, habe ich die Etappen Baude 1, Baude 2 mit der Tour 20645 ergänzt. Dies sollte schon eine tagfüllende Aufgabe werden.

Tour Planung:

```
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733420"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/2dhmuebersicht_soll.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```
Bis zur Kuckholzklippe lief alles super. Intuitiv den idealen Parkplatz gefunden und mich direkt mit kalten Beinen an das Bezwingen der ersten Trails gemacht. Stempel einsammeln und weiter gehts. Die Wende kam dann aber, nach dem ich an der Schutzhütte Kuckholzklippe gewesen bin. Mitten im Trail fing es an zu schütten und schliesslich auch zu hageln.  Die Buchen waren leider nur bedingt ein guter Regenschirm und trotz Regenjacke war ich sicke nass. 
Der Trail war für mich unfahrbar geworden, da er einem Bach glich und zusätzlich noch Hagelfelder in diesem lagen. Also ging es erst einmal schiebend und frierend abwärts.
Irgendwann ging es wieder fahrend weiter und mehr oder weniger in flüssigen Bewegungen wurde Lerbach erreicht. Hier hörte dann der Regen wieder auf und es zeigte sich ein blauer Himmel. Also doch kein Tourabbruch und es ging weiter. Endlich wieder Bergauf und die Knochen und Füsse wurden wieder warm. 
Endgegen dem Baudensteig, bin ich den Nasser Weg nicht hoch und habe die HKB auf dem breiten Weg erobert. Dort noch schnell gestempelt, denn nach dem ich bis hier hin viel Sonne hatte, kam im Westen wieder Regen hoch. Also nicht mehr zum Pavillion Ackerblick, sondern das neue Ziel hieß jetzt Herzberg und das möglichst trocken ohne Frostbeulen.
So auf halben Weg hatte sich dann das Ziel "trocken" und ohne "Frostbeulen" erledigt. 
Vorteil von tauben Extremitäten: Das große Blatt wird ohne Murren angenommen.  
Zwischendurch noch ein Schild Osterode entdeckt und gleich Herzberg verworfen und nach Erreichen der Landstrasse mich wieder nach Bad Grund navigiert. Irgendwann hat es dann aufgehört zu regnen und ich kam halbtrocken am Auto an.

Und was von der Planung überblieb. 

```
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733421"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/2dhmuebersicht_soll_ist.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

Ergebnis des Tages:
Muss wiederholt (fortgesetzt) werden. Super Trails, tolle Aussichten.

Einige Bilder:

```
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733384"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0302.JPG[/IMG][/URL] 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733381"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0301.JPG[/IMG][/URL]

 [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733380"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0300.JPG[/IMG][/URL] 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733379"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0299.JPG[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733377"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0298.JPG[/IMG][/URL] 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/733376"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/4/9/_/thumb/CIMG0297.JPG[/IMG][/URL]
```

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe vor, heute so gegen 12:00 eine kleine Tour zu machen. Zuerst zur Burgruine, dann zum Knollen. Möchte noch jemand mitkommen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen! Lange nicht voneinander gelesen, aber ich bin auch noch da 
wie schauts dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal aus?


----------



## harzholgi (5. Oktober 2010)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Lange nicht voneinander gelesen, aber ich bin auch noch da
> wie schauts dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal aus?



Hallo,
ich wäre dabei.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre dabei.



Ich auch!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

können Wochenendtiroler auch mitmachen?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> können Wochenendtiroler auch mitmachen?



Im Prinzip ja, wenn die zu erwartende Punktzahl grob im richtigen Bereich liegt. Es soll ja für alle motivationsfördernd sein, und das geht am besten wenn alle Mitglieder des Teams ungefähr gleich viel trainieren. Hier sind unsere Daten vom letzten Jahr: 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/136

Ich werd's dieses mal schwerer haben weil jetzt noch Klettern als dritte Sportart dazugekommen ist, und das wird nicht viele Punkte bringen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Könnte mir einer von euch mal die Nummer mit dem Winterpokal erklären?

Mfg Mano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer von euch mal die Nummer mit dem Winterpokal erklären?



Das ist recht einfach und soll Ansport für Bewegung bei weniger schönem Wetter sein. 
Ein Biker "gründet" hier ein Winterpokalteam. Weitere vier Biker bewerben sich bei diesem Team um eine Mitgliedschaft und der Teamleiter bestätigt diese (oder lehnt sie ab). Wenn der Winterpokal dann begonnen hat, dann können alle Teammitglieder ihre Trainingszeiten entsprechende der Regeln eintragen. Abgrechnet wird dann im Frühjahr. 
Zum Winterpokal gibt´s ein eigenes Forum.


----------



## Mano (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ja ne ziemlich coole Sache
Muss ich mir mal genau angucken.

Dankeschön


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

dass bekomme ich hin. Wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass dieses Jahr der Schnee nur Weihnachten liegt , alles kein Problem. Muss sonst durch Laufen und Fitness punkten. 
Obwohl so eine Woche Biken auf Malle kann einen wieder echt nach vorne bringen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> dass bekomme ich hin. Wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass dieses Jahr der Schnee nur Weihnachten liegt , alles kein Problem. Muss sonst durch Laufen und Fitness punkten.



Wir müssten dann nur mal überlegen, wie wir uns auf zwei Teams aufteilen, denn in einem Team können maximal 5 Leute sein.

Da wären zunächst die 5 "alten" Teammitglieder:
micha2
dwe60
harzholgi
Emil_Strauss  (lange nichts von dir gehört, liest du noch mit?)
bike-flori_clz

Und dann noch neu dazu
Happy_User
Mano ?
Maik.Cube ?

Weiss jemand wann es dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal losgeht?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Hallo

Micha haben uns gestern gerade verpasst du bist los und ich aus der Haustür raus. Bin mit Arbeitskollegen zu HKB hoch.

Also Winterpokal!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch kein Rad, ich muß mir mal anschauen wie das genau funkt. Habe mir schon Klamotten für den Winter gekauft damit ich auch weiter ca. alle 2 Tage Radeln kann. Hatte ne heftige Grippe da ging 3 Wochen nichts taste mich so langsam wieder ran.

WÜRDE GERNE MIT MACHEN !!!!!!!

Gruß Maik


----------



## Mano (7. Oktober 2010)

Huch da habe ich was flasch gelesen. Sorry!!!

Also interesse hätte ich. Überlege mir das aber nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Emil_Strauss  (lange nichts von dir gehört, liest du noch mit?)



Selbstverständlich! Würde auch wieder mitmachen.

Tim


----------



## micha2 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also sind wir 8 Leute, die irgendwie auf 2 Teams aufgeteilt werden müssen, und zwei Plätze wären dann noch frei. Ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten wie man die Aufteilung machen könnte. Zunächst sagt jeder, wieviele Punkte er voraussichtlich in den 5 Monaten (November bis März) machen will. Das kann natürlich nur eine grobe Schätzung sein. Ich sage 400. 

Variante 1: Die Leute mit den grösseren Zahlen kommen in Team 1, und die anderen in Team 2. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass innerhalb der Teams keine so grossen Unterschiede sind. Ich habe das z.B. beim letzten Winterpokal als sehr motivierend empfunden, dass bis zum letzten Tag nicht klar war wer innerhalb des Teams die meisten Punkte schafft.

Variante 2: Oder wir machen es genau andersrum, wir verteilen uns so auf die zwei Teams dass beide Teams gleich stark werden.    

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Sonntag Vormittag, Herzberg->Einhornhöhle->Burgruine->Knollen->Herzberg, wer kommt mit?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (7. Oktober 2010)

also los geht der pokal am 2.11. steht übrigens auf der winterpokal seite.
meine punkte kann ich so gar nich einschätzen... jedenfalls lief die saison, wegen großer trainingsdefizite nur kläglich, deshalb gibs mehr im winter und anfang nächsten jahres, u.a auch langlauf als alternativsportart und laufen...also.. ich bin offen für die teamauswahl


----------



## Maik.Cube (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin auch offen für die Teamwahl.

Schade Sonntag kann ich nicht, will mit mein Bruder nach Wildemann zum Deutsch Dänischen Wandertag. Falls noch jemand mit wandern will? 18km Start 8.00 Uhr

Das ist so mit de Füße nach vorne, ohne Kreisbewegung so!!! 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Mano (7. Oktober 2010)

@micha2: Wann genau und wo wollt ihr starten?

Also ich finde diesen Winterpokal ja schweinegeil!

@bike-flori: Ich glaube das mit dem 2.11 ist noch aus dem letzten Jahr. Oder kann ich wirklich nicht richtig gucken


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Oktober 2010)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> also los geht der pokal am 2.11. steht übrigens auf der winterpokal seite.



Das sind aber die Termine für 2009/2010,nix neues steht da. Wird aber wohl auch so sein,terminlich.
Da ich im Frühjahr Tour dènergie fahren will,habe ich mir auch einiges im Winter vorgenommen. Mein Daumist bereit!


----------



## micha2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> @micha2: Wann genau und wo wollt ihr starten?



Ich würde so zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 bei mir zuhause losfahren wollen.
Spätestens um 16:00 muss ich wieder zurück sein.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Ich will versuchen das kurze steile Stück zur Burgruine hochzufahren ohne anzuhalten. Hab's letzten Sonntag schon fast geschafft, nur die letzte Kurve nicht.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habt ihr noch einen Platz im Winterpokal über?
Würde dieses Jahr mitmachen.

Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
damit jedem klar wird, was Winterpokal bedeutet, hier zwei Extreme.
Einmal im positiven und einmal im negativen Sinne:


 oder auch 



Eine schöne Motivation ist es auf jedem Fall.

Ich habe mir übrigens Spikes bestellt 

Bis bald im Wald 
Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> habt ihr noch einen Platz im Winterpokal über?
> Würde dieses Jahr mitmachen.
> Tobias



klar doch, und jetzt ist immer noch ein Platz frei. Wir wissen nur noch nicht wie wir die Aufteilung auf zwei Teams machen wollen. Die Frage ist:
-- Soll die Motivation daher kommen, dass Team 1 gegen Team 2 antritt,
-- oder soll es eher ein Wettstreit innerhalb der beiden Teams sein?
Im ersten Fall bräuchten wir zwei etwa gleich starke Teams, im zweiten Fall bräuchten wir gleich starke Mitglieder innerhalb der Teams.
Sagt doch mal eure Meinung zu dieser Frage.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Junx!

Schön das hier mal wieder was los ist  

Winterpokal bin ich selbstverständlich wieder dabei - grobes Ziel sind mind. die 400 Punkte des letzten Jahres - wird viel von unserem Winter abhängen - je weniger Schnee um so mehr Bike  - und wenn doch werde ich wohl diesmal des öfteren vom Berg runterkommen um in wärmeren Gefilden ein paar Straßenkilometer zu machen  - vor allem  habe ich mit Micha auch noch Rechnung offen  

zur Teamverteilung: ich wäre dafür 2 relativ gleichstarke Teams zu bilden - Motivation innerhalb der Teams sollte eigentlich immer gegeben sein - von manchen Herren erwarte ich aber ein bißchen mehr Ehrgeiz wie letzten Winter  - Ziel für die Teamwertung wären die TOP100 

mit Sonntag muss ich mal schauen - sollte das bei mir was werden melde ich mich hier nochmal


----------



## harzholgi (8. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich denke auch, dass es für die Motivation am besten ist, wenn man zwei gleich starke Gruppen hat, wie auch immer die zu ermitteln sind

Es kommte allerdings beim Winterpokal nicht auf pure Power an, sondern mehr um das Durchhaltevermögen, da die Zeitdauer der Einheiten berechnet wird.
Man muss nur den inneren Schweinehund überwinden und losfahren. Wenn man dann unterwegs ist läuft es meistens erstaunlich gut.

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

also früher habe ich immer einen dreistelligen Platz als Ziel gehabt. Da ich jetzt nur noch 1 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, könnte das schwerig werden. 

Bei 20 Wochen gehe ich von 200 Punkten durch "altern. Sport" aus.
Mit 5 Stunden Ausdauer in der Woche können noch einmal 300 + x dazu kommen. 

Also schaun wa ma.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei 

10.00 bei dir ?

16.00 zurück ist mir aber schon zu spät - bekommen wir das auch eher hin? 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> 
> 10.00 bei dir ?
> 
> 16.00 zurück ist mir aber schon zu spät - bekommen wir das auch eher hin?



Wenn wir um 10:00 losfahren ist das kein Problem. Die Strecke hat nur ca. 25km. Siehe http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51523930 . Da bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit für die Erbsensuppe auf dem Knollen. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn wir um 10:00 losfahren ist das kein Problem. Die Strecke hat nur ca. 25km. Siehe http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51523930 .



Lt. Garmin Connect bist du 147,7 Km/H  gefahren!!
Alle Achtung...


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Lt. Garmin Connect bist du 147,7 Km/H  gefahren!!
> Alle Achtung...



habe ich im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit gar nicht gemerkt dass ich so schnell war... aber nicht alles war da aus den GPS-Daten errechnet wird ist real.  

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (9. Oktober 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Lt. Garmin Connect bist du 147,7 Km/H  gefahren!!
> Alle Achtung...



Ist wahrscheinlich das Fahrrad umgekippt. So schnell schafft der nie

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

by the way.... ich würde dann morgen auch gern mitkommen...

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> by the way.... ich würde dann morgen auch gern mitkommen...
> 
> Holgi



Also Dieter, Holgi und ich... möchte sonst noch wer mitfahren?
Treffpunkt Sonntag 10:00 bei mir (am roten Zielpunkt in dem oben angegebenen Garmin-File)

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (9. Oktober 2010)

Schön das Holgi auch dabei ist 

25 km sind ja noch ausbaufähig - vielleicht gibts da ja noch nen kleinen Umweg 

hat du die Tour auf deiner HP?


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> 25 km sind ja noch ausbaufähig - vielleicht gibts da ja noch nen kleinen Umweg



Das wäre durchaus möglich. 



dwe60 schrieb:


> hat du die Tour auf deiner HP?



Die Nummern 13 und 23 sind so ähnlich (aber im Detail sind Unterschiede):
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour13.htm
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour23.htm

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Holgi kann sich bestimmt noch an Nr. 23 erinnern, der Weg vom Andreasbachtal nach Himmelshöhe war nicht ganz optimal ...

P.P.S Nein, doch nicht. Die fragliche Tour wurde nicht archiviert... aber hier gibt's noch Bilder davon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5018182&postcount=641

P.P.P.S. Wir nehmen morgen jeder ein Handtuch mit !


----------



## harzholgi (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich erinnere mich langsam. Jetzt fällt mir auch das Steilstück wieder ein

Ich hoffe ich schaffe das 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

war eine schöne Tour wo alles dabei war: Sonnenschein, Berg an der Burgruine hochgefahren (aber schwierig war's, Puls am Anschlag), Wassertreten, Reifenpanne, gute Erbsensuppe mit Wurst, Eichelnkopf nur schiebend hochgekommen, und alle sind heile wieder angekommen. 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52388767

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ich sitze jetzt hier und weiß gar nicht, wie ich euch für die schöne Tour heute bei bestem Wetter danken kann.
Es war die anstrengendste Tour seit langem, aber ich fühle mich jetzt wirklich wieder gut.

Die Verantwortung für die 10.1 Schnitt übernehme ich natürlich.

Hier wie immer ein paar Bilder:




Einen erwischt es immer




Der Kaffee ist fertig (vorn) ..... im Hintergrund der tolle Blick aus der Baude des Großen Knollens auf die Berge des Vorharzes 




Wieviel Prozent Steigung waren es doch schnell noch: 34 oder 36 




An der Euleneiche

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (10. Oktober 2010)

Hm sieht ja klasse aus
Wäre echt gerne mitgefahren aber war gestern auf einem Geburtstag
Nächstes mal dann aber!

Mfg Mano


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung für die 10.1 Schnitt übernehme ich natürlich.



Wir waren schneller als 10.1 km/h. Wenn du mal in die Garmin-Karte reinzoomst, siehst du dass die Pausen teilweise als "in Bewegung" gerechnet wurden. Insbesondere am Knollen.



harzholgi schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent Steigung waren es doch schnell noch: 34 oder 36



An der steilsten Stelle 34%, im Mittel etwa 26%. Siehe
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm
Leider ist der Weg zur Zeit nicht fahrbar (jedenfalls nicht bergauf), weil da Holz geschlagen wurde.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Ist nicht so schlimm dass die Steigung am Eichelnkopf zur Zeit nicht fahrbar ist. Der Anstieg zur Burgruine hat's auch in sich, auch wenn er etwas einfacher ist.


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

es steht immer noch die Frage im Raum, wie wir die Aufteilung in zwei Winterpokal-Teams machen. Es wurde bereits zweimal vorgeschlagen, zwei etwa gleich starke Teams zu bilden. OK, dann machen wir das so.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch festlegen, wer in welches Team kommt.
Die Regeln für die Punktevergabe sind bekannt:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules
Nun tragt bitte mal in die folgende Liste eine möglichst realistische Schätzung für eure Punktzahl ein. Ist ja auch eine Art von Motivation, wenn man vorher schon sagen muss, wieviel man schaffen will. Die Dauer des Winterpokals ist zwar noch nicht genau bekannt, aber ihr könnt von 5 Monaten ausgehen.

micha2  400
dwe60  400
harzholgi
Emil_Strauss
bike-flori_clz
Happy_User  500 
Mano
Maik.Cube
Harzerbergziege

Und überlegt euch noch einen Namen für das zweite Team. 

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Ein Platz ist noch frei!


----------



## harzholgi (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hier mein Forecast:

micha2 400
dwe60 400
harzholgi *250*-300
Emil_Strauss
bike-flori_clz
Happy_User 500 
Mano
Maik.Cube
Harzerbergziege

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs wär auch mit am Start,ist das ok

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs wär auch mit am Start,ist das ok
> 
> Gruß Kai



Klar, das ist ok. Bitte schreib deine geschätzte Punktzahl in die Liste mit rein.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es steht immer noch die Frage im Raum, wie wir die Aufteilung in zwei Winterpokal-Teams machen. Es wurde bereits zweimal vorgeschlagen, zwei etwa gleich starke Teams zu bilden. OK, dann machen wir das so.
> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch festlegen, wer in welches Team kommt.
> ...



Wenn ich unfallfrei bleibe......

Tim


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2010)

micha2 400
dwe60 400
harzholgi 250-300
Emil_Strauss
bike-flori_clz
Happy_User 500
Mano
Maik.Cube
Harzerbergziege 400


wenn nicht wieder 2 m liegen, sonst muss ich Reifen durch Langlauf eintauschen

Tobias


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit jedem klar wird, was Winterpokal bedeutet, hier zwei Extreme.
> Einmal im positiven und einmal im negativen Sinne:
> 
> ...



Wo hast die Spikes bestellt. Will mur dieses Jahr auch mal welche zulegen.

Tobias


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Oktober 2010)

Team 2
" Südharz Biker"? damit sind alle abgedeckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Oktober 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Wo hast die Spikes bestellt. Will mur dieses Jahr auch mal welche zulegen.
> 
> Tobias


:
Guckst du hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Reifen-Schlaeuche/Schwalbe/Reifen-26-Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-draht-21::4384.html


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie genau sollte die Punktezahl sein Micha.Reicht dir zwischen 400+++


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Oktober 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> :
> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...en-26-Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-draht-21::4384.html



Ist ein guter Preis.Man sollte damit nicht solange überlegen mit den Reifen.


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wie genau sollte die Punktezahl sein Micha.Reicht dir zwischen 400+++



Sollte halt möglichst realistisch sein.

Ich fasse den bisherigen Stand zusammen:

micha2  400
dwe60  400
harzholgi  250-300
Emil_Strauss  250-300
bike-flori_clz
Happy_User  500
Mano
Maik.Cube
Harzerbergziege 400
Pitbull75  400

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin
Ich schätze mich mal so auf 350-400 Punkte ein.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik.Cube (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tobias 
Hier gibt es die Spikes zum Schnapperpreis ohne Versandkosten wenn man 2 Stück bestellt.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...er-26x210-Draht::29796.html?refID=metashopper


Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. Oktober 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias
> Hier gibt es die Spikes zum Schnapperpreis ohne Versandkosten wenn man 2 Stück bestellt.
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...er-26x210-Draht::29796.html?refID=metashopper
> 
> ...



Sind den 2.1 ausreichend, sollte man im schnee nicht breitere nehmen.

Wollte sonst meine Alte Reifen verschrauben.


Gruß  Tobias


----------



## toschi (14. Oktober 2010)

Breitere braucht man nicht, aber ich würde die Pro empfehlen, der Kurs ist gut.


----------



## micha2 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt mal versucht, aufgrund der geschätzten Punktezahlen eine Verteilung auf zwei Teams vorzunehmen. Bei den Leuten, die Bereiche angegeben haben, bin ich vom Mittelwert ausgegangen. Und aus den 400+++ Punkten von Pitbull75 habe ich mal 450 Punkte gemacht, damit die Verteilung besser aufgeht.

micha2  400
dwe60  400
harzholgi  250-300  --> 275
Emil_Strauss  250-300  --> 275
bike-flori_clz  ? 
Happy_User  500
Mano  ?
Maik.Cube  350-400  --> 375
Harzerbergziege 400
Pitbull75  400+++ --> 450 

Eine mögliche Aufteilung in zwei gleich starke Teams wäre wie folgt:

Team 1:
micha2  400
dwe60  400
harzholgi  275
bike-flori_clz  ? 
Pitbull75  450
Summe: 1525 + ?

Team 2:
Emil_Strauss 275 
Happy_User  500
Mano  ?
Harzerbergziege 400
Maik.Cube  375
Summe: 1550 + ?  

Das ist nur ein Vorschlag. Änderungen sind natürlich immer noch möglich. Vielleicht können sich die beiden "?" noch dazu durchringen eine Zahl zu nennen. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Oktober 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Breitere braucht man nicht, aber ich würde die Pro empfehlen, der Kurs ist gut.



1.sie wiegen weniger
2.haben die mehr Spikes

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal versucht, aufgrund der geschätzten Punktezahlen eine Verteilung auf zwei Teams vorzunehmen. Bei den Leuten, die Bereiche angegeben haben, bin ich vom Mittelwert ausgegangen. Und aus den 400+++ Punkten von Pitbull75 habe ich mal 450 Punkte gemacht, damit die Verteilung besser aufgeht.
> 
> ...



Micha das geht doch nicht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Micha das geht doch nicht



Doch, das wird schon gehen 

Die Termine stehen jetzt fest: Der Winterpokal läuft vom 1.11.10 bis 27.3.11.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Oktober 2010)

Name Team2 ? Vorschläge?


----------



## dwe60 (16. Oktober 2010)

Harzbiker 1 und 2  

Flo sehe ich heute Abend und werde ihm Bescheid geben das er sich zu den geplanten Punkten äußert (wenn er weniger wie 500 angibt schieben wir ihn in Team 2 ab


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Harzbiker 2 beinhaltet schon ein Ranking....
Klingt wie zweite Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich finde Harzbiker 2 beinhaltet schon ein Ranking....
> Klingt wie zweite Wahl.



Aber andererseits spricht nichts dagegen, dass die "Harzbiker 2" mehr Punkte sammeln als die "Harzbiker 1". Ich hätte jedenfalls kein Problem damit, wenn unser Team "Harzbiker 2" heissen würde.

Wir könnten aber auch den alten Namen "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" beibehalten und das andere Team "Harzbiker" nennen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. Oktober 2010)

Da würde ich nochmal mein " Südharz- Biker" ins Rennen werfen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich finde Harzbiker 2 beinhaltet schon ein Ranking....
> Klingt wie zweite Wahl.



Hallo Emil,

das spornt doch nur an oder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Emil,
> 
> das spornt doch nur an oder
> 
> Gruß Kai



"beat´em up"

Wenn dann alle Spikes haben, sollten wir ein Wintertreffen angehen...Sternfahrt zur Bavaria Alm....


----------



## Happy_User (17. Oktober 2010)

Hmmmm, schlage Kette links vor.

oder "die spiker. ;-)"

Letztere sind vorhanden. Cooles fealing auf vereisten Wegen. 

grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (17. Oktober 2010)

Oder "Brocken on the Rocks"


----------



## harzholgi (17. Oktober 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Oder "Brocken on the Rocks"



Hallo,
Brocken...... da liegt die Alm ja quasi auf dem Weg 

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hmmmm, schlage Kette links vor.
> 
> oder "die spiker. ;-)"
> 
> ...



Wintertreffen mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt hört sich gut an.
werde mir noch welche zulegen müssen.
Die Wahl fällt wohl auf die Ice Spiker Pro.
Suche noch nach einem guten Kurs für die Spikes

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kai

Hier haben die Pro vor 2 Tagen nur 49,90 Euronen gekostet.
Ist trotzdem noch ein günstiger Kurs weil ab 50 Euro fallen keine Versandkosten an.
Link:http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Reifen/Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-Pro-26x210-Falt::26775.html

Jo Spikes Wintertreffen mit anschließender Nikolaus oder Weihnachtsfeier, das wäre doch mal was oder?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Happy_User (17. Oktober 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Brocken...... da liegt die Alm ja quasi auf dem Weg
> 
> Holgi



Ich meinte dies als Teamnamen. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

heute war ich nochmal an der Burgruine und habe den steilen Anstieg mit dem Höhenmesser vermessen. Es sind 73 Höhenmeter auf 373m horizontale Distanz, das ergibt im Mittel knapp 20% Steigung. Stellenweise ist die Steigung aber noch deutlich grösser.
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour40.htm

Heute hab ich's nicht ganz geschafft, das nasse Laub war zu rutschig.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (17. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit,

wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit dem Winterpokal?
Konnte in letzter Zeit nicht lesen

Gruß Mano


----------



## Happy_User (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin Mano,

wir warten gerade auf Deine Punkteschätzung und befinden uns dabei, Teamnamen zu finden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7655972&postcount=2036

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs mit HKB-Rider (Team 1) und Knollen-Stürmer (Team 2)

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich fasse mal die Vorschläge für die Teamnamen zusammen:

A)  Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker
B)  Harzbiker 
C)  Harzbiker 1, Harzbiker 2
D)  Südharz-Biker
E)  Kette links
F)  Die Spiker
G)  Brocken on the Rocks
H)  HKB-Rider
I)  Knollen-Stürmer

Ich bin für A, B, C, F oder I. Aber eigentlich gibt es wichtigeres zu tun als über Teamnamen nachzudenken... 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. Oktober 2010)

Please join the team " Die Spiker" ehemals Harzbiker2....

Grüße Tim


Wie bekomme ich eigentlich dieses Bild in die Signatur!!!??? Verflixt


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Please join the team " Die Spiker" ehemals Harzbiker2....



Und das andere Team wurde ebenfalls angelegt:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/94

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (18. Oktober 2010)

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal versucht, aufgrund der geschätzten Punktezahlen eine Verteilung auf zwei Teams vorzunehmen. Bei den Leuten, die Bereiche angegeben haben, bin ich vom Mittelwert ausgegangen. Und aus den 400+++ Punkten von Pitbull75 habe ich mal 450 Punkte gemacht, damit die Verteilung besser aufgeht.
> 
> ...



Zählt eig auch Ergometer Training?


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> Zählt eig auch Ergometer Training?



Ja klar, das zählt auch, 1 Punkt pro 15 Minuten. Laufen bringt 1 Punkt pro 20 Minuten. Und alle anderen Sportarten, die mindestens 30 Minuten dauern, bringen unabhängig von der Dauer 2 Punkte.

Jetzt muss nur noch Flori eine Zahl sagen. Davon hängt dann ab in welche Teams Bike-Flori-CLZ und Mano kommen. Team 1 hat nach der bisherigen Schätzung etwas weniger Punkte. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (18. Oktober 2010)

Flo meint zwar er hätte irgendwo schon was zu den Punkten geschrieben  - aber ichfinde da nichts

 300 - 400 sollten realistisch sein


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. Oktober 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Zählt eig auch Ergometer Training?



Ja, zählt genau wie draussen. Die meisten fahren ja Ergometer im Winter, z.B. Daum online, macht ja auch Spass...
Langlauf ist genauso wertig wie radeln, damit können Harzer auch gut Punkte machen.

Wie geht denn nun diese Team Logo in die Signatur!  Verflixt und zugenäht...


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Wie geht denn nun diese Team Logo in die Signatur!  Verflixt und zugenäht...



Ich glaube das hat letztes Jahr auch schon nicht funktioniert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (18. Oktober 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat letztes Jahr auch schon nicht funktioniert.



Hallo,

meiner einer glaubt sich erinnern zu können, dass html in der Signatur absichtlich geblockt wurde, weil sonst tausende von Pics integriert werden müssen.
Aber vielleicht liest so ein Admin ja mit und sagt es uns. Dann wissen wir es genau....

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. Oktober 2010)

Holgi, bei dir isses ja drin...


----------



## harzholgi (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das ist ein Trick: Es ist nicht die Signatur. Die ist nämlich  leer.
Das Logo steht im normalen Text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (19. Oktober 2010)

Mein Spike sind zum Nikolaus bestellt. Muss bis dahin meine Nobby nehmen . 
Aber sollte bis Weihnachten auch Schneefrei bleiben.

Macht der Knollen eigentlich Urlauf, wie die HKB?

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Macht der Knollen eigentlich Urlauf, wie die HKB?



Ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich würde erwarten dass es hier stehen würde:
http://www.grosserknollen.de/aktuell.htm
bzw. hier:
http://www.hanskuehnenburg-im-harz.de/

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (19. Oktober 2010)

Glück Auf!

Lese gerade im Veranstaltungskalender der Hanskühnburg folgendes:

30.10.2010*Oktoberfest* mit Oktoberfestbier, Weißwürstle, Sauerkraut und Brezeln
ab 11:30 Uhr musikalische Unterhaltung mit dem Alleinunterhalter Reinhold


Hmh, Oktoberfestbier  

Und die MTBiker organisieren eine Saisonabschluß-Sternfahrt  ???

Dann wird's voll in der Hütt'n!

harzberti


----------



## micha2 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Berti,



Harzberti schrieb:


> ... Weißwürstle, ...



Das ist zwar nicht gerade mein Leibgericht, aber wenn man vorher weit genug gefahren ist dann schmeckt wahrscheinlich alles. Also ich wäre dabei.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch mitfahren müsste nur wissen wann und wo gestartet wird
Muss euch ja auch mal kennenlernen

Wie geht es denn jetzt eigentlich weiter im Winterpokal? Bekomme ich eine Einladung oder sowas? Habe das ja noch nie mitgemacht. Nicht das ich vergesse oder nicht weiß wo ich mich anmelden soll und das Team ist unvollständig!?

Mfg Mano


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Oktober 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitfahren müsste nur wissen wann und wo gestartet wird
> Muss euch ja auch mal kennenlernen
> 
> Ich muss wohl leider arbeiten...
> ...



Du musst einfach dem Team beitreten, dann kann Micha dich bestätigen, dass wars.
Wenns dann losgeht, immer schön die Einheiten eintragen, Sportart und Dauer wählen.

Tim

Tragt bitte die Abfahrt zum Oktoberfest hier rein, falls ich doch irgendwie aus der Schicht komme. Leider wollen zur Zeit alle unsere sachen haben und rennen uns die Bude ein...naja, besser als anders...


----------



## micha2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Mano,



Mano schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitfahren müsste nur wissen wann und wo gestartet wird



Das mache ich noch vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn's nicht so gut aussieht, dann fahre ich auf kürzestem Weg über den Langfast hoch, Start wäre dann ca. 11:00 in Herzberg.
Wenn schönes Wetter wird, dann würde ich eine Stunde früher losfahren und noch irgendwelche Umwege machen. Vielleicht zuerst auf dem Wanderweg nach Sieber, und dann im Kulmketal hoch? Oder über Schluft?



Mano schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn jetzt eigentlich weiter im Winterpokal? Bekomme ich eine Einladung oder sowas?



Es gibt keine Einladung, du gehst einfach auf die Seite des entsprechenden Teams
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92
oder
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/94
und "bewirbst" dich dort. Aber wir wissen ja noch nicht wer in welches Team kommt, weil Bike-Flori-CLZ es noch nicht geschafft hat eine Zahl zu sagen. Bislang haben wir nur gehört
"meine punkte kann ich so gar nich einschätzen..."
und eine Aussage aus zweiter Hand von Dieter 
"300 - 400 sollten realistisch sein"
wobei ich nicht weiss ob ich das glauben soll. Flori, nun sag doch einfach mal eine Zahl. Wenn's weniger als 350 ist, dann kommt Bike-Flori-CLZ zu den Spikern, wenn's mehr ist dann zu den HKB-Knollen Bikern.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (21. Oktober 2010)

ich wähle dann mal die 550 punkte


----------



## micha2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> ich wähle dann mal die 550 punkte



Oh, da hast du dir ja viel vorgenommen. Nun gut, unser Team ist damit vollzählig.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (21. Oktober 2010)

da haste wohl recht.. vielleicht mach ich dann lieber 500 Punkte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
wenn man mehr Punkte einfährt wie angegeben ist doch auch ok.Schaun wa mal wie der Winter so wird.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. Oktober 2010)

wir können es ja so machen; die Leute die ihre Pktevorgabe nicht ereichen müssen auf der HKB zusammenlegen und beiden Teams einen ausgeben.

Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. Oktober 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> wir können es ja so machen; die Leute die ihre Pktevorgabe nicht ereichen müssen auf der HKB zusammenlegen und beiden Teams einen ausgeben.
> 
> Tobias



das ist ja ansporn für jeden,seine Punkte zu erreichen

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> wir können es ja so machen; die Leute die ihre Pktevorgabe nicht ereichen müssen auf der HKB zusammenlegen und beiden Teams einen ausgeben.



Sehr gut. So machen wir das.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. Oktober 2010)

Ups, da muss ich zum normalen Rad/Lauftraining wieder die Rolle ins Büro stellen.


----------



## Mano (24. Oktober 2010)

Heyho,
wie sieht es denn jetzt aus? Bei welchem Team soll ich mich anmelden?

Mfg Mano


----------



## harzholgi (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
es fehlt noch einer in dieser Gruppe:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92




Die andere ist voll:


----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi Mano,



Mano schrieb:


> Heyho,
> wie sieht es denn jetzt aus? Bei welchem Team soll ich mich anmelden?



Wieso bist du noch nicht in dem Team drin? Gibt's ein Problem? 
Der Link, um dem Team beizutreten, muss irgendwo auf dieser Seite sein:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/92

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ja Micha. Wir als bereits aufgenommene Mitglieder 
können den auch nicht mehr sehen.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/index/page:4



da wird sie geholfen . . . . . .

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich musste ihn auch noch nicht bestätigen. Aber es geht ja eh noch nicht los.
Also ruhig bleiben...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe das meine Mandelenzündung bis zum WE weg ist, sonst wird es ein toller start in den WP.

Hat einer von Euch ein altes 8 Ritzel, was noch einiger massen läuft? Mein Rad für die Rolle hat keine Zähne mehr.

Gruß

Tobias

Wer trifft sich alles am Sa auf der HKB. Ich werde, wenn ich laufen kann zu Fuß gehen.


----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tobias,

der WP fängt Montag an. Also hast Du noch Zeit. 
Gute Besserung

Holger


----------



## dwe60 (28. Oktober 2010)

Nun sind ja alle  da  

Schließe mich der Frage auch mal an:

Wer fährt am  Samstag alles hoch? - und zu welcher Uhrzeit?

Holgi? Micha? Tim?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt auch schon den Daum angeworfen und mit Win7 fit gemacht!
Da geht hoffentlich was...
Leider kann ich am 30 nicht zur HKB, muss Kind hüten.

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (28. Oktober 2010)

Kannst doch den Hänger ans Yeti schnallen


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch mit.
War nicht irgendwie 11.00 Uhr treffen bei Micha?

Ein Arbeitskollege und  bekannte von ihm kommen auch von OHA aus dann hoch. Wollen dann noch über den Knollen zurück.

Also ich passe mich dann an der Zeit und Treffpunkt an.

Bis denne Gruß Maik


----------



## Mano (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde am Samstag auch ganz gerne mitkommen!
Wo genau in Herzberg ist treffen? Würde dann nämlich mit dem Bike erst nach Herzberg kommen und dann mit euch hoch.
Also angemeldet habe ich mich muss nur noch einer bestätigen.

Mfg Mano


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> Wo genau in Herzberg ist treffen?



Die Wettervorhersage für Niedersachsen sagt:
"Am Sonnabend ziehen nach freundlichem Tagesbeginn von Westen her Wolken auf, die später besonders nahe der Ems und im Küstenbereich etwas Regen bringen. Temperaturanstieg auf etwa 15, im Oberharz 10 Grad. Es weht ein mäßiger, an der See vereinzelt auch frischer südlicher Wind."

Also ideales MTB-Wetter, daher würde ich gerne schon um 10:00 losfahren und nicht den kürzesten Weg nehmen. Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Auf dem Wanderweg nach Sieber (erst links, dann rechts der Strasse), dann ein Stück auf der Strasse, dann im grossen Kulmketal hoch auf den Acker, und dann auf der Ackerstrasse bis zur Hanskühnenburg (oder falls noch genug Zeit ist: über Stieglitzeck und Reitstieg).
Rückweg evtl. wie von Maik vorgeschlagen über den Knollen (Käsekuchen als Nachtisch).

Start 10:00 bei mir, Raabestr. 43.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (29. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar 
Dann bis morgen früh!


----------



## harzholgi (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

1000 ist für mich zu früh. Ich hatte mich auf 11 eingeschossen.
Ich komme dann nach, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> 1000 ist für mich zu früh. Ich hatte mich auf 11 eingeschossen.
> Ich komme dann nach, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch.



Dann treffen wir uns auf der HKB und machen dann den Rückweg gemeinsam.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde von Clausthal aus über Söse-Vorsperre und Große Schacht hochkommen

Könnt so ca. sagen wann ihr  an der HKB sein werdet?

Holgi? Micha?


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Könnt so ca. sagen wann ihr  an der HKB sein werdet?



Grobe Schätzung 12:00. Wenn wir vom Kulmketal direkt zur HKB fahren etwas früher, wenn wir den Umweg über Reitstieg  machen etwas später.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi Dieter das ist eine gute Frage. Ich kenne den Weg glaube noch nicht den Micha fahren will. Aber evtl. kann er ja mal so ne ca. Zeit abgeben dann kann ich den Jungs aus OHA auch noch die ca. Ankunftszeit auf der HKB mitteilen. DAS wird ja eine Richtige Sternfahrt, und das Wetter soll auch gut werden. Habe heute nachmittag noch mal ein bißchen heimlich trainiert für Morgen. (lol)

Freue mich bis Morgen dann

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (29. Oktober 2010)

Ach jetzt war der Micha schneller!!!!
OK ca. 12.00 Uhr aber den Reitstieg bin ich neulich gefahren, war sehr sehr bescheiden. Ich denke mal den können wir weg lassen, aber das sehen wir dann Morgen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Weg glaube noch nicht den Micha fahren will.



Ich kenne ihn auch noch nicht. Aber ich nehme die Karte mit 
Bis morgen dann.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde spätestens 1230 aufschlagen.
Micha soll noch was überlassen

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (29. Oktober 2010)

Gefährliche Sache das - wenn Micha schon eine Karte nehmen muss wirds brenzlich 

Ich werde so gegen 1030 losfahren und dann auch so gegen 1200 aufschlagen





Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Dieter das ist eine gute Frage. Ich kenne den Weg glaube noch nicht den Micha fahren will. Aber evtl. kann er ja mal so ne ca. Zeit abgeben dann kann ich den Jungs aus OHA auch noch die ca. Ankunftszeit auf der HKB mitteilen. DAS wird ja eine Richtige Sternfahrt, und das Wetter soll auch gut werden. Habe heute nachmittag noch mal ein bißchen heimlich trainiert für Morgen. (lol)
> 
> Freue mich bis Morgen dann
> 
> Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik.Cube (30. Oktober 2010)

Juhu wieder zurück war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour obwohl ich richtig schlecht drauf war. Hundekaputt!!!!
Hier mal der Link wenn es sich einer anschauen will?:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/fuerte0306/31qtgk9mro79soph

Hat leider die letzten Kilometer keine GPS verbindung aufgebaut, die fehlen halt.

PS: Für Insider. Bin doch noch mit zurük über den Großen Knollen gefahren. Holger hat auf der HKB wieder so vom leckeren Käsekuchen dort geschwärmt, da habe ich mich entschlossen doch nicht auf direkten Weg nach hause zu fahren. (LOL)
Es hat sich natürlich wie immer gelohnt.

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hat leider die letzten Kilometer keine GPS verbindung aufgebaut, die fehlen halt.



Bei meiner Aufzeichnung ist zwar der Schluss mit drin, dafür gab's oben an der Ackerstrasse aber einen grösseren Positionsfehler. Die Höhenmeter sind daher falsch.
Das war eine gelungene Tour, bei der sich immerhin 5 Mitglieder aus unseren beiden Teams auf der Hanskühnenburg getroffen haben. Dort gab es Weisswurst mit Sauerkraut und Brezeln. Lecker. Für den dann folgenden Weg zum Käsekuchen-Berg haben wir uns eine der längsten denkbaren Varianten ausgesucht, wie man hier sehen kann:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/54841794

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das ist doch ein schöner Stammtisch im Turmzimmer der Hanskühnenburg
Bisher habe ich da noch nie jemanden sitzen sehen.
(Ausser einem gewissen Hans Kühne, der da des Öfteren sein Unwesen treibt)

*Vielleicht treffen wir uns im Rahmen des Winterpokales mal wieder dort.*









Wenn das Wetter es hergibt werde ich morgen auch noch mal kurz hoch.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Micha, Hallo Maik,

ich habe mir eure Auswertungen angeschaut. Das ist ja toll, was da heute alles so möglich ist 

Kann man da einen Xbeliebigen Logger anschliessen 
Was kostet der Spass 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (30. Oktober 2010)

man wäre ich gerne hoch gekommen. Ab Montag gehts erstmal langsam wieder los. 
Habe die Spikes bei HS Bikediscount bestellt. Waren jetzt auch dort im Angebot und ich hatte noch einen Gutschein.

Wieviel Leute waren allgemein dort?

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Holger
Ich habe das über ein Nokia Handy laufen. Das Programm Sports-Tracker.com ist alles kostenlos. Halt nur ein Fähiges GPS Nokia Handy besorgen. Für die Herzfrequenz brauche ich ein Bluetooth Sender der mir aber zu teuer ist. Ca. 100 Euronen soll der Kosten, ist von Polar und Nokia. Brauche ich aber nicht weil mein Sigmatacho einen HFmesser drin hat. 

Harzerbergziege:
Es waren einige Leute oben MTBler, Wanderer. Und sind beim hochfahren auch noch ein Paar entgegengekommen. Ich denke mal so algemein müßte schon gut was los gewesen sein? Lag bestimmt auch an der tollen Livemusik (grins). Ne aber war wie immer toll auf der HKB.
HarzHolger wollte doch glaube ich morgen noch mal rauf? Setz dich mit ihm in Verbindung.

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich habe mir eure Auswertungen angeschaut. Das ist ja toll, was da heute alles so möglich ist
> 
> Kann man da einen Xbeliebigen Logger anschliessen
> Was kostet der Spass



Meine Aufzeichnung ist mit einem Garmin 310XT gemacht. Klein und leicht am Handgelenk, ideal zum Laufen. Er kann die gelaufene Strecke abspeichern und zeigt alles an was der Läufer wissen möchte: Geschwindigkeit, gelaufene Strecke, Uhrzeit, Pulsfrequenz, gelaufene Zeit, und noch viel mehr. Er kann aber keine Karten auf dem Display darstellen. Vorteil: Ist einfach zu bedienen, und der fest eingebaute Akku hält relativ lange. Die Übertragung zum PC geht drahtlos, sehr einfach zu bedienen. 

Für's Fahrrad oder zum Wandern gibt es Geräte wo man die digitale Topographische Karte von ganz Deutschland als SIM-Karte reinstecken kann. Die Karten-Auflösung entspricht etwa der TK25000. Man kann auch eigene Objekte zu der Karte hinzufügen, oder fertige Objekt-Listen dazuladen. Zum Beispiel alle Stempelstellen der Harzer Wandernadel. Oder wenn man in unbekanntem Gelände wandert speichert man sich vorher den Standort des eigenen Autos ab 
Der Garmin 60CSx ist eher zum Wandern geeignet. Vorteil: Da passen normale Mignon-Zellen rein, die man überall kaufen kann. Die Geräte die speziell für's Fahrrad entwickelt sind haben meist einen eingebauten Akku. Da steht man dann dumm da wenn er leer ist.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich benutze einen Forerunner 305, mit radhalterung. Der zeigt allles an, was man braucht. Kann man vor alllem an allen Rädern, hab ja mehrere, benutzen, ohne Radumfang etc neu einzugben.
Für die Alpen nehme ich einen Oregon von Garmin, Dakota geht aber auch. Mit Topo D oder Transalpin. Da geht dann auch der Brustgurt des Forerunners, der auch am Daum funktioniert...die Oregons oder Dakotas können auch Custom Maps, Ant+ etc.


----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2010)

Schönen guten Abend

Hat mich gefreut euch mal kennen zu lernen! Seit ja ne lustige Truppe
Hoffe das wir öfters zusammen fahren. Alleine um im Winterpokal dicke Punkte zu sammeln
Also bitte immer schreiben wenn mal ne Tour ansteht!!!
Ich bin auch immer noch nicht bestätigt worden im Team!?

Mfg Mano


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Mano,

habe dich eigentlich bestätigt, sollte jetzt frei sein.

Tim


----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2010)

Super Sache Jetzt kann es losgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2010)

@micha2:
Wann genau war das nochmal mit dem Klettern in der Mahnte-Sporthalle? Donnerstag weiß ich noch aber die Uhrzeit habe ich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Oktober 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> @micha2:
> Wann genau war das nochmal mit dem Klettern in der Mahnte-Sporthalle? Donnerstag weiß ich noch aber die Uhrzeit habe ich schon wieder vergessen



schau mal bei www.mtv-herzberg.de rein, da muesste es stehen.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Oktober 2010)

So, 
Rennrad hat komplette Lichtausstattung, Akku´s sind aufgeladen, das ersatzrad ist im Büro auf der Rolle und die Mandelentzündung ist so gut wie weg .....
Der Winterpokal kann beginnen!


----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> @micha2:
> Wann genau war das nochmal mit dem Klettern in der Mahnte-Sporthalle? Donnerstag weiß ich noch aber die Uhrzeit habe ich schon wieder vergessen



Jeden Donnerstag um 19:30 in der Mahnte-Halle, das ist die grosse Halle unterhalb vom Herzberger Krankenhaus.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar
Vll werde ich gleich diesen Donnerstag mal mitkommen. Ist sonst noch wer von euch da?


----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Vll werde ich gleich diesen Donnerstag mal mitkommen. Ist sonst noch wer von euch da?



Nee, von unserer MTB-Truppe bin nur ich dabei. Die anderen habe ich noch nicht überzeugen können das Klettern mal auszuprobieren. Ihr könnt aber jederzeit mal reinschnuppern, auch ohne MTV-Mitgliedschaft. Das Klettern ist ein idealer Ausgleich zum Radfahren und Laufen, weil da ganz andere Muskeln trainiert werden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (31. Oktober 2010)

Deshalb will ich das auch machen! 
Ich gucke mir das mal an und dann sehe ich ja ob es
was für mich ist oder nicht. Wäre doch aber cool wenn noch ein paar von euch mitmachen würden!
Morgen geht es dann los auf eine schöne Wintersaison


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. November 2010)

moin zusammen! schön, dass ihr ne tolle hkb tour hattet  wäre auch gern mit, hatte aber ne feierlichkeit.
heut gehts los, werde wohl als erstes mal mit rolle starten heute abend nach der arbeit
viel spaß und haut rein jungs


----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. November 2010)

Na Tim,
hattest heute wohl frei. Ich habe gerade mal 5 Pkt geschafft und muss erstmal meinen Füsse wiederauftauen.

Ist aber schönes Wetter für den WP - Start, war jetzt auch wenig Verkehr auf den Strassen.

Tobias


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. November 2010)

Jo, Montag ist mein freier Tag. Die nächsten Tage werdet ihr mit Siherheit aufschliessen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (2. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

so habe heute meine erste Einheit eingetragen.
Man muss ja das gute Wetter noch ausnutzen.Und das uns die Spiker nicht ganz soweit wegfahren.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Mano (2. November 2010)

Kai wann drehen wir eig mal ne Runde?
Lange nicht mehr geschrieben Laufen meine Buchsen eig noch

Mfg Manoel


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. November 2010)

habe mir gestern eine Thermotrinkflasche besorgt. Hatte am Montag Magenschmerzen von kalten Wasser bekommen. Werde Sie heute abend gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> habe mir gestern eine Thermotrinkflasche besorgt. Hatte am Montag Magenschmerzen von kalten Wasser bekommen. Werde Sie heute abend gleich ausprobieren.



Hi,was für eine hast Du dir geholt.Erfahrungsbericht nach dem Einsatz wäre nicht schlecht.Habe diese hier Elite Thermal Trinkflasche 500ml sind nicht so gut,keine 4 Stunden.Reicht gerade für 1,5 Stunden warmes Getränk.Werde aber bald wieder mit Trinkblase fahren ist besser,da wird das Getränk nicht so schnell kalt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. November 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Kai wann drehen wir eig mal ne Runde?
> Lange nicht mehr geschrieben Laufen meine Buchsen eig noch
> 
> Mfg Manoel



Hi,schaun wa mal dieses WE wirds nichts bin in Wolfsburg zum Kunstradfahren mit den Kindern.
Fahre momentan immer einen Runde nach der Arbeit,soweit meine Frau mich nicht anderweitig eingeplant hat,geht zur Zeit nur mit Licht.Da Feierabend erst um 16.00 ist,komme ich erst so 16.20-16.25 los.
Aber wir kriegen das schon noch mal hin mit dem Fahren

MfG Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. November 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,was fÃ¼r eine hast Du dir geholt.Erfahrungsbericht nach dem Einsatz wÃ¤re nicht schlecht.Habe diese hier Elite Thermal Trinkflasche 500ml sind nicht so gut,keine 4 Stunden.Reicht gerade fÃ¼r 1,5 Stunden warmes GetrÃ¤nk.Werde aber bald wieder mit Trinkblase fahren ist besser,da wird das GetrÃ¤nk nicht so schnell kalt.
> 
> GruÃ Kai



Hallo Kai,

ich habe erstmal die Zefal Arctiva  geholt. 0,7 L und soll 2,5 h halten (10â¬)
Sollte fÃ¼r die Abendrunde halten, Bericht gibs dann nach der Tour heute Abend.



FÃ¤hrst Du die Trinkblase mit irgendeinen Schutz oder pur im Rucksack?

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> ich habe erstmal die Zefal Arctiva  geholt. 0,7 L und soll 2,5 h halten (10â¬)
> Sollte fÃ¼r die Abendrunde halten, Bericht gibs dann nach der Tour heute Abend.
> ...



Hallo Tobias,

nur im Camelback mit Schlauchiso die mit dem Draht drin,habe aber noch keinen MundstÃ¼ckschutz.Letzten Winter ist mir das MundstÃ¼ck immer eingefroren.

GruÃ Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. November 2010)

wie sieht es heute abend aus, kann man wieder drausen ohne Vollanzug fahren?

Habe heute keine Lust auf der Rolle zu schwitzen. ;-(


----------



## micha2 (4. November 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> wie sieht es heute abend aus, kann man wieder drausen ohne Vollanzug fahren?
> Habe heute keine Lust auf der Rolle zu schwitzen. ;-(



Heute Abend ist Klettern. Die Halle ist überdacht 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (4. November 2010)

Ich werde heute abend zum Klettern kommen

Kann ja noch meinen Schwager mitbringen oder?


----------



## micha2 (4. November 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Ich werde heute abend zum Klettern kommen
> 
> Kann ja noch meinen Schwager mitbringen oder?



Klar doch.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (4. November 2010)

Hallo Allemann

Komme gerade von einer Dunkelregenmatschrunde zurück, hat spaß gemacht.
Wenn ich mal so schaue stehen die Spiker am Anfang  gar nicht so schlecht da was? Ha,ha
Na mal schauen, am Ende wird abgerechnet.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. November 2010)

Schon in anderen Foren angesprochen, jetzt auch hier 

Da gibbet tatsächlich Leute, die 3 Tage je 11 Std am Radfahren waren!
Ich weiss schon, dass jeder eintragen kann was er will, aber das...Letztendlich geht es ja um nichts, ausser die Runde an der HKB 

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, es gäbe tatsächlich etwas zu gewinnen?! Was würde man denn dann für Einträge finden? 24H Rennen?

Winterpokal als persönlichen Ansporn gerne, aber warum hinterfragt denn niemand solche Einträge? Wie kann man sich mit anderen messen, wenns hahnebüchen wird....

Das war das Wort zum Freitag..

Timsen

SPIKER VOR!!!!   

Zahlt eigentlich nur der Fahrer, der seine Punkte nicht erreicht?
Oder gibt das unterlegene Team einen aus?

Mal so als Ansporn....


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. November 2010)

Mal was anderes...

Welche Lichtsysteme habt ihr und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?

Ich denke evtl. daran meine Sigma Evos zu erneuern, wobei die gar net schlecht sind und der Preis war unschlafbar. Notfalls muss die Fenix LD20 mit an den Lenker...


----------



## harzholgi (4. November 2010)

Hallo,

es ist vollbracht! Die erste Winterpokal-Einheit ist geschafft!

Ich habe das Set von Sigma mit der 10-Watt-Lampe am Lenker und der 20er am Helm.
Die halten 2-4 Stunden und leuchten ganz gut aus.
Der relativ große Reflektor ist auch für entgegenkommende Personen angenehmer als die kleinen Reflektoren der Fenixe.
Solange die Akkus halten behalte ich die auch. Und dann, in zwei bis drei Jahren, gibt es bestimmt eine Photonenpumpe fürs Fahrrad, die mit Autoscheinwerfern vergleichbar ist.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir den Sigma Evo Satz mit Evo und Evox vor ...3 Jahren geholt. Bin zufrieden. Habe noch einen ersatz-akku, somit drei. Reicht habe die letzten 4 24h Rennen gut überlebt.
Habe noch einen BleiAkku von der Sigma finde aber das Aufladegerät nicht mehr.
Tobi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. November 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Schon in anderen Foren angesprochen, jetzt auch hier
> 
> Da gibbet tatsächlich Leute, die 3 Tage je 11 Std am Radfahren waren!
> Ich weiss schon, dass jeder eintragen kann was er will, aber das...Letztendlich geht es ja um nichts, ausser die Runde an der HKB
> ...



Ein Paar aus Bonn kenne ich Bsp: delgado, der fährt wirklich jedentag 1,5 h zur arbeit. Zu meiner Bonnerzeit ist 80 km Rennrad gefahren und dann abends noch mit uns ne MTB Tour. 
Ein Paar sind aber auch Kurierfahrer....


----------



## Maik.Cube (4. November 2010)

Fahre momentan mit der Fenix LD20 mit 2850mah Accus, und ne Aldi Led Stirnlampe. Will mir aber mal von DX die Magicshine zulegen. Hat die von euch jemand zufällig ? Dann könnte ich sie mir mal Live anschauen.
Ein bisschen mehr Licht wäre nicht schlecht, obwohl die LD20 schon gut Power hat.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Happy_User (4. November 2010)

N'Abend,

ich habe mir für diesen Winter http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 geholt. Habe sonst noch die alte Sigma Sport Mirage mit gepimpten Akku. 
Das Licht von der HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set ist nicht schlecht.
Beim Bestellen beachten, dass die Lieferzeit ca. 4 Wochen dauert. Dafür günstig. 

Das Problem mit den Zeiten im WP kenne ich auch. Habe darum die letzten Jahre nichts mehr gemacht. Interessante Option, die 11 Stundenarbeitszeit als Radtraining einzutragen. Sind die Jungs dann wirklich immer am fahren? 
Aber wir fahren ja für uns und gegen die Harzer. ;-)

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. November 2010)

Guten Abend Jungs,

bei dem Wetter muss MANN sich echt quälen.Ich habe eine Sigma Power LED,die reicht für die Abendrunden grade so aus.Man sieht was und wird gesehenEs kann natürlich immer mehr sein.Für Waldabfahrten reichts schon nicht mehr.

Gruß Kai

@Tobias wie ist die Trinkflasche ???


----------



## Mano (4. November 2010)

Ich habe eine Sigma Karma Pro Black
Kleine relativ leicht und macht für mich ausreichend Licht!
Akku hält laut Hersteller 4Std. Ich fahre lieber nur 2-3Std weil sie mir mal ausgegangen ist und die 4Std waren noch lange nicht ausgefahren. Werde mir aber noch nen zweiten Akku zulegen!

@Michael: Danke nochmal  Hat echt mega spaß gemacht. Und was du schon  an der Wand kannst ist echt wahnsinn!

Mfg Mano


----------



## micha2 (5. November 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Zahlt eigentlich nur der Fahrer, der seine Punkte nicht erreicht?
> Oder gibt das unterlegene Team einen aus?



Nicht _der_ Fahrer, sondern _die_ Fahrer die ihre geschätzten Punkte nicht erreicht haben. Falls es keine solchen Fahrer geben sollte, dann kann ja das unterlegene Team zusammenlegen.

Licht: Meine Lampe heisst X8SL von Blackburn. Besteht aus Akku und zwei LED-Scheinwerfern, einer mit schmalem Lichtkegel und einer mit breitem Kegel. Letzterer nur abseits der Strasse verwendbar, wegen Blendwirkung. Beide Scheinwerfer können getrennt in der Helligkeit eingestellt werden.
Ich brauche das Licht aber momentan nur, um mit dem Fahrrad zum Klettern zu fahren. Das Radfahr-Training mache ich lieber tagsüber, oder abends auf dem Ergometer. Bin gerade Schierke-Brocken-Schierke gefahren. 

--> Mano  
Schön dass dir das Klettern gefallen hat. Morgen wirst du Muskelkater in den Unterarmen haben. Ist mir am Anfang genauso gegangen. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (5. November 2010)

Unterarme kommen bestimmt noch
Im moment sind es die Finger. Habe das gefühl ich habe da gar keine Kraft mehr drin!
Aber nächste Woche bin ich auf alle fälle wieder dabei. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt

Mfg Manoel


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. November 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Unterarme kommen bestimmt noch
> Im moment sind es die Finger. Habe das gefühl ich habe da gar keine Kraft mehr drin!
> Aber nächste Woche bin ich auf alle fälle wieder dabei. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt
> 
> Mfg Manoel



Hi,da hilft nur Training.Immer diese einseitige Belastung

MfG Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. November 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Jungs,
> 
> 
> @Tobias wie ist die Trinkflasche ???



Habe die Trinkflasche noch nicht ausprobieren können. Bin die letzten zwei Tagen auf der Rolle gefahren, war auch zu warm für die Flasche. Mal sehen was das WE bringt. Soll ab Montag kälter werden.

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (5. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Habe die Trinkflasche noch nicht ausprobieren können. Bin die letzten zwei Tagen auf der Rolle gefahren, war auch zu warm für die Flasche. Mal sehen was das WE bringt. Soll ab Montag kälter werden.
> 
> Tobias



habe leider keine Rolle,also muss ich bei diesem Wetter raus.


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
wie sieht es eigentlich mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde aus????
Alleine unterwegs zu sein ist langsam zum:kotz:

Gruss  Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (6. November 2010)

Ja Ja
Morgen soll das Wetter ganz gut werden, wie sieht es den aus mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Ja Ja
> Morgen soll das Wetter ganz gut werden, wie sieht es den aus mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?
> 
> Gruß Maik



Hi Maik,

ich bin raus fahre Morgen um 7.00 nach Wolfsburg mit der Familie zum Kunstradfahren

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (6. November 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Ja Ja
> Morgen soll das Wetter ganz gut werden, wie sieht es den aus mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?



Habe dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. November 2010)

Mahlzeit allerseits,

ich werde gleich mal zur Hanskühnenburg aufbrechen
(Ankunft so 1330)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. November 2010)

Ich bin auch erstmal raus, der Hund muss noch mal zu Tierarzt. Hat sich die Op-Narbe aufgebissen. 
Morgen vielleicht, aber nicht wieder bei Regen. War richtig Nass gestern.

@Kai: die Trinkflasche hält 1,5 h. Von lauwarm zu laukalt Trinkbar. Hatte mir eigentlich mehr erhofft.


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erstmal raus, der Hund muss noch mal zu Tierarzt. Hat sich die Op-Narbe aufgebissen.
> Morgen vielleicht, aber nicht wieder bei Regen. War richtig Nass gestern.
> 
> @Kai: die Trinkflasche hält 1,5 h. Von lauwarm zu laukalt Trinkbar. Hatte mir eigentlich mehr erhofft.



Hi Tobias,
bei meiner ist es genau so hält ca 1,5 h anstatt 4 h.
Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder zum:kotz:
Soviel Wasser was ich die Woche von oben abbekommen habe.
Jeder Runde war eine Wasserschlacht und der Kampf mit den Autos bei diesem Wetter

Hoffentlich sieht es nächste Woche besser aus.

Gruss Kai


----------



## harzholgi (6. November 2010)

Hallo,

so schön können die Einheiten im Winterpokal sein!





Morgen soll das Wetter besser werden!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so schön können die Einheiten im Winterpokal sein!
> 
> ...



@Holgi,

schön Nass


----------



## Maik.Cube (6. November 2010)

Hallo Holger 
Ja Morgen soll das Wetter trockener und ein bisschen kälter werden. 
Willst du Morgen noch mal ne entspannte Runde drehen? Würde mich Dir dann gerne anschließen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (6. November 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> Ja Morgen soll das Wetter trockener und ein bisschen kälter werden.
> Willst du Morgen noch mal ne entspannte Runde drehen? Würde mich Dir dann gerne anschließen.
> Gruß Maik



Hallo,

mein Zeitfenster liegt so zwischen 1200 uns 1600, da ich morgens früh nochmal in die Firma muss und um 1700 die Crazy Groove Bigband in der Christus-Kirche in Herzberg auftritt.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (7. November 2010)

Moin,

bei mir ginge:
1300 Start Bushäuschen Eingang Lonautal - 14.30 HKB - bla-bla-bla - bis 16.00 wieder Bushäuschen 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. November 2010)

HKB hat doch zu oder wie wärs mit Knollen?


----------



## harzholgi (7. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> HKB hat doch zu oder wie wärs mit Knollen?



Wär mir egal.
Was ist mit Dir, Maik?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik.Cube (7. November 2010)

Hi Holger 
OK 13.00 Uhr am Bushäuschen, hoffe ich finde das?
Wohin wir fahren ist mir Wurst, sehen wir ja dann.
Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (7. November 2010)

Hallo,

wenn es zum Knollen geht, ändern wir den Treffpunkt natürlich.

Das wäre dann Getränke-Oppermann (ehemals). Also die Stelle, an der wir uns mit Micha neulich getrennt haben.

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. November 2010)

Ich werde aber gleich los fahren, da ich wieder da sein muss von unsere "kleine" aus dem MIttagschlaf aufwacht. Ich werde von Gieboldehausen somit in  20 min starten und dann über Herzberg - Autoschutzweg bis Paradis und dann hoch zum Knollen und dann nach Wetterlage runter.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns. Schicke euch mal meine Handynummer. 

PS: werde aber langsam die Berge hochkrichen, da die Grippe immer noch in mir steckt.


----------



## Maik.Cube (7. November 2010)

Hi Holger 
Ich weis nicht wie du dann fahren willst wenn wir uns bei Oppermann treffen?
Ich fahre meistens diese Route hier.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/fuerte0306/2ait0fjn699mopnu

Das geht über Papenberg-Euleneiche-Ottoplatz-Jägerfleck und dann von hinten auf den Knollen. Die Abfahrt ist die übliche.

Ist auch ne schöne Alternative, mir ist es Egal schreib wo wir uns treffen wollen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (7. November 2010)

Hallo,

es ist jetzt etwas spät mit der Planung. Ich denke wir lassen es jetzt dabei Oppermann.

Bis gleich....


----------



## Maik.Cube (7. November 2010)

Hi Holger

Dein Posteingang ist voll. Ich kann dir keine Privaten Nachrichten mehr senden. Bitte evtl, mal ältere Nachrichten löschen.
Danke Maik


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. November 2010)

Hallo,

die Spiker sind in den Top100!!!!! Für mich sieht es diese Woche schlecht aus bin 2-3 Tage auch Dienstreise. Muss mir wohl ein Hotel mit Fitnessraum suchen?

@Holger/Maik: Sein ihr gestern noch gut runter gekommen.

Der Autoschutzweg von Herzberg nach Sieber ist derzeit sehr rutschig, liegen viele Steine unter dem Laub und die erste Brücke ist kaputt, hätte ich beinahe übersehen.

Tobias


----------



## Happy_User (8. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Spiker sind in den Top100!!!!! Für mich sieht es diese Woche schlecht aus bin 2-3 Tage auch Dienstreise. Du hast doch hoffentlich ein Dienstrad bestellt. Muss mir wohl ein Hotel mit Fitnessraum suchen?


 
Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. November 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Holger



München und zurück in 3 Tagen (1200 km) das schafft Jan Ullrich auch nicht mit einer Extraprotion Epo .

Werde wohl in München eine Laufrunde suchen. 

Habt Ihr gesehen das bei www.bike-magazin.de auch Touren eingetragen runtergeladen werden können?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Werde wohl in München eine Laufrunde suchen.



Nimm dies: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/faltraeder-klappraeder/dahon-jetstream-ex-20-zoll/14276.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> @Holger/Maik: Sein ihr gestern noch gut runter gekommen.
> 
> Der Autoschutzweg von Herzberg nach Sieber ist derzeit sehr rutschig, liegen viele Steine unter dem Laub und die erste Brücke ist kaputt, hätte ich beinahe übersehen.



Hallo, 

sind wir. Aber es war wirklich kritisch. Auf dem Lübbersbuchen-Downhill, an der Stelle kurz vor der Herzberger Hütte, wo es über das Rohr geht, stand ich plötzlich in Gegenrichtung auf dem Laub 

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (9. November 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Nimm dies: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/faltraeder-klappraeder/dahon-jetstream-ex-20-zoll/14276.html



Also die Federgabel ist der Knaller. Wer braucht da noch 29".


----------



## dwe60 (10. November 2010)

Mann, seit ihr alle produktiv 

wird Zeit das die HKBs mal nachziehen


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mir so eben eine Rolle bestellt.
Damit man dieses Wetter besser ertragen kann und nicht auf dem Sofa Fett wird.
Und dann gehts auf Punkte Jagd.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mano (11. November 2010)

Moin moin!
@Kai:
Was hast du dir für eine bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?

Grüße Mano


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> @Kai:
> Was hast du dir für eine bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Grüße Mano




Moin Mano,

diese hier habe ich geordert,
http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...r-Satori-Limited-Edition-T1868-Stripes.html:D

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (11. November 2010)

Mit einem bergmänischen Glück Auf möchte ich zur Teilnahme an unserer Sonntagstour aufrufen.

Wir (Olli und ich) möchten am Sonntag auf altehrwürdigen Bergbaupfaden wandeln (radeln!). 
Start ist um 08:00 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Teichhütte. Wir fahren ein paar km Radweg um dann in Bad Grund die ersten Trails bergwärts zu erklimmen. Eine kleine Umrundung und dann nach Wildemann. Weiter durch Schluchten und Pfade nach Lauthental und hier zum Maaßner Gaipel. Einige Museumsstücke sind hier Übertage zu besichtigen.
Zum aufwärmen ist eine Einkehr in gleichnamiger Waldgaststätte vorgesehen. Falls verschlossen kehren wir auf dem Rückweg im Albertturm ein - wenn der Kamin brennt!!

Na? Wem zwickt's? 30 - 40 Schlammmeilen könnten zusammen kommen.

Bert

Ergänzung: Unter meinen Fotos findet ihr eine "ange
lehnte" Tour. "Um den wilden Mann" ist recht identisch.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. November 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Moin Mano,
> 
> diese hier habe ich geordert,
> http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...r-Satori-Limited-Edition-T1868-Stripes.html:D
> ...



Da hat sich nach meiner Rolle vor 6 Jahren ja viel getan.
Kannst ja mal berichten wie sie ist.

Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Da hat sich nach meiner Rolle vor 6 Jahren ja viel getan.
> Kannst ja mal berichten wie sie ist.
> 
> Tobias



Hi,

hoffe das sie heute kommt.
Müsste eigentlich für den normalen Gebrauch ok sein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2010)

Moin,

gibt es denn inzwischen etwas "Daum-ähnlich" aber preiswerteres, mit dem man online zusammen fahren kann?

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/TrackObserve.vm/aktuellermenueort/700

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (12. November 2010)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> gibt es denn inzwischen etwas "Daum-ähnlich" aber preiswerteres, mit dem man online zusammen fahren kann?



Wenn du online mit anderen zusammen fahren willst, kommt nur ein Ergometer von Daum in Frage. 
Tim hat ein ergo_bike 8008 (ich weiss aber nicht genau welche Version), und ich habe ein ergo_bike P8i. Online fahren geht mit beiden Geräten. Wo die Unterschiede liegen kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das 8008 nicht so genau kenne. 
Beim P8i werden alle persönlichen Daten auf einer SD-Karte gespeichert. Man kann auch eigene Touren (Höhenprofile) abspeichern und dann nachfahren. Ich hätte z.B. Schierke-Brocken-Schierke, Herzberg-Eichelnkopf-Herzberg, Herzberg-Burg_Plesse-Herzberg und noch ein paar andere.

Es gibt wohl manchmal Sonderaktionen bei einigen Händlern wo man die Geräte preiswerter bekommt, z.B. bei
http://www.sport-tiedje.de/de/ausdauertraining/ergometer/daum

Das passende Diskussionsforum ist hier zu finden:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?43-ergo_bike-Forum

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2010)

Hallo Micha,

vielleicht hackt ja irgendwann einer dieses propritäre Protokoll von Daum und ich kann mich dann mit meiner Aldi-Rennmaschine einklinken 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (12. November 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> ... möchte ich zur Teilnahme an unserer Sonntagstour aufrufen. ... 30 - 40 Schlammmeilen könnten zusammen kommen. ...  "Um den wilden Mann" ist recht identisch.



Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen. Das Höhendiagramm sagt 54km und etwa 900Hm. Die Wetterprognose sagt leichten Regen voraus, und auf dem Brocken orkanartige Böen. Unten 10 Grad, oben 5 Grad.
Gibt's an eurem Startpunkt eine Parkplatz? Weil mit An- und Abreise per Fahrrad wird's mir zu lang. Wie schnell soll denn die Tour werden?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (12. November 2010)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> vielleicht hackt ja irgendwann einer dieses propritäre Protokoll von Daum und ich kann mich dann mit meiner Aldi-Rennmaschine einklinken



Ich fürchte darauf musst du noch lange warten.
Wünsch dir doch ein Daum zu Weihnachten. Dann können wir drei gemeinsam per Online-Training zur Hanskühnenburg fahren. Das hätte doch was. Die passende Datei habe ich zwar noch nicht, aber dieses Problem wäre innerhalb einiger Stunden lösbar. Für die Aldi-Maschine wird sich schon ein Interessent finden.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Tim hat ein ergo_bike 8008 (ich weiss aber nicht genau welche Version), und ich habe ein ergo_bike P8i. Online fahren geht mit beiden Geräten. Wo die Unterschiede liegen kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das 8008 nicht so genau kenne.
> Beim P8i werden alle persönlichen Daten auf einer SD-Karte gespeichert. Man kann auch eigene Touren (Höhenprofile) abspeichern und dann nachfahren. Ich hätte z.B. Schierke-Brocken-Schierke, Herzberg-Eichelnkopf-Herzberg, Herzberg-Burg_Plesse-Herzberg und noch ein paar andere.


Ich habe ein 8008 TRS3. Unterschiede zum 8i liegen im Design und in der Gestaltung des Cockpits. Zudem gibt es die daum Premium Software nur für die 8i´s. Wobei zum Onlinetrainig die kostenfreie ergowin Software reicht. Auch bei meinem können die daten auf einer SD gespeichert werden und mit Hilfsmitteln kann jeder GPX Track umgewandelt werden.
Ich verwende auch noch FitViewer, damit kann man bestimmte Strecken per Video nachfahren. Da sieht man mal was anderes...Über ergoplanet können auch die Cacletracks Videos verwendet werden. Leider scheint ergoplanet nicht unter Win7 64Bit und Bluetooth zu funzen....
Die daumgeräte bieten auch noch Trainingsassistenten für Muskel, Ausdauer etc Training und EKG genaue Pulsmessung. Mit meinem Garmin Gurt klappt es.
Ach ja, mit dem 8i kann mann wohl auch höhere Wattzahlen treten..so jenseits von 400 Watt, brauche ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (12. November 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> ... und mit Hilfsmitteln kann jeder GPX Track umgewandelt werden.



Das funktioniert auch mit dem barometrischen Höhenprofil vom HAC4Pro.



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch noch FitViewer, damit kann man bestimmte Strecken per Video nachfahren. Da sieht man mal was anderes...



Hatte ich auch mal, hat mir aber nicht gefallen und ich hab's schnell wieder verkauft. 



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Die daumgeräte bieten auch noch Trainingsassistenten für Muskel, Ausdauer etc Training und EKG genaue Pulsmessung. Mit meinem Garmin Gurt klappt es.



Ja, das funktioniert mit allen uncodierten Pulsgurten. Gut dass du den Trainingsassistenten erwähnst, das ist nämlich eine feine Sache. Man gibt ein paar Daten vor (Alter, Einschätzung des eigenen Trainingszustands, wie oft man wöchentlich trainieren möchte, Art des Trainings) und dann bekommt man ein abwechslungsreiches Trainingsprogramm serviert. Nach jedem Training wird gefragt ob's so recht war, oder zu leicht oder zu schwer. Je nach Antwort wird das Trainingsprogramm dann automatisch angepasst. Einmal pro Monat wird ein Leistungstest gemacht. Da wird die Leistung schrittweise erhöht, solange bis man nicht mehr kann.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. November 2010)

Was ist das für ein Wetter, heute wohl wieder indoor angesagt.
Also ich habe eine Analoge Rolle und muss mir meine Tour im Kopf ausdenken, oder ich lese dabei und schaue fern. 
Online ist bestimmt besser aber ich würde auch lieber draussen fahren.

Tobias


----------



## Harzberti (13. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gibt's an eurem Startpunkt eine Parkplatz? Weil mit An- und Abreise per Fahrrad wird's mir zu lang. Wie schnell soll denn die Tour werden?
> 
> ...



Parkplatz gibt's. Auf der Tanke oder unter der Schnellstraßenbrücke - dort sogar überdacht. In unmittelbarer Nähe fließt ein Bach. Also Schwamm und Eimer an Board und das Bike glänzt wenn es wieder nach Heme geht  
Wir wollen einfach mal wieder 'ne schöne Runde drehen. Also Tempo raus!

Bei leichtem Regen geht's an. Bei starken Daueregen eher nicht. Die Tour hat einen ordentlichen Singletrail anteil, lässt sich noch variiren und führt an schönen Sehenswürdigkeiten (und selten zu erreichenden Stempelstellen!) vorbei. 

Gruss

Bert


----------



## micha2 (13. November 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Wir wollen einfach mal wieder 'ne schöne Runde drehen. Also Tempo raus!



Das hört sich gut an.



Harzberti schrieb:


> Bei leichtem Regen geht's an. Bei starken Daueregen eher nicht. Die Tour hat einen ordentlichen Singletrail anteil, lässt sich noch variiren und führt an schönen Sehenswürdigkeiten (und selten zu erreichenden Stempelstellen!) vorbei.



Ah, Stempelstellen. Mir fehlt noch die Nr. 106, kommen wir da dran vorbei?
Also _vielleicht_ komme ich mit. Wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin, braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (13. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe die Unterrewarnungen für die Region Goslar und Co gehört. Demnach könntet Ihr dies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gut gebrauchen. ;-)

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (13. November 2010)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Bei leichtem Regen geht's an. Bei starken Daueregen eher nicht.



Die letzte Prognose für Niedersachsen:
"Am Sonntag ist es stark bewölkt mit zeitweiligem Regen, in Ost- und Südniedersachsen kommt aber im Laufe des Vormittags von Süden her die Sonne durch und hier bleibt es bis zum Abend trocken. Höchstwerte zwischen 12 Grad auf den Inseln sowie im Oberharz und 16 Grad in Ostniedersachsen. Der Wind weht zunehmend frisch aus Südwest."

Wäre es da nicht besser etwas später loszufahren, z.B. erst um 10:00?

Gruss
Michael

P.S. 05521 854265


----------



## Maik.Cube (13. November 2010)

Tach auch
Also gegen 10.00 Uhr würde ich auch mit fahren.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Mano (13. November 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei. 
Kommt halt drauf an wie das Wetter ist. Und um 10Uhr wäre mir auch lieber! Würde dann aus Dorste losfahren. Dann müsste ich nicht schon um 7Uhr losfahren
Grüße Mano


----------



## micha2 (14. November 2010)

Hi,

der helle Streifen am Südhorizont ist schon gut zu sehen, also ich fahre jetzt los.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (14. November 2010)

Hi,

wer hätte das gestern gedacht, dass heute so ein geniales Wetter ist.
Von oben trocken, aber von unten nass. Hat super Spass gemacht. Stempel Nr. 106 ist erledigt ("Schöne Aussicht" am Bielstein, nördlich von Lautenthal).  
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/56642894

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. November 2010)

man! ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, habe es aber zu spät gelesen. War mit meiner Frau auf eine GA Runde, nach 45 min hatten sie einen Doppelplatten. Unser Servicewagen hat Sie dann abgeholt und ich bin nach Haus. 
Ich hoffe es bleibt erstmal trocken.

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (14. November 2010)

Jepp, ausnahmsweise mal ein tolles Wetterchen im Harz - sogar hier oben bei meiner einer 

Schönes Solo-Runde gedreht - mein herzallerliebster Neffe konnte/wollte so früh noch nicht 

mal schauen, mit ein bißchen Glück rutschen wir in die TOP-100


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
so was kommt bei raus wenn mann nach der Nachtschicht nicht schlafen kann.
Sind das nicht tolles Farbenspiel.




Erster Halt bei der Tour.20 nach 9 auf der HKB




Zweiter Halt auf der Tour. 15 nach 11 auf dem Brocken.Es war Windig wie Sau.


----------



## dwe60 (14. November 2010)

Kai, hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt, das du ein bekloppter Hund bist?  

aktuel: Platz 80 für die HKB´s


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. November 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> so was kommt bei raus wenn mann nach der Nachtschicht nicht schlafen kann.
> Sind das nicht tolles Farbenspiel.
> 
> ...



Respekt


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. November 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Jepp, ausnahmsweise mal ein tolles Wetterchen im Harz - sogar hier oben bei meiner einer
> 
> Schönes Solo-Runde gedreht - mein herzallerliebster Neffe konnte/wollte so früh noch nicht
> 
> mal schauen, mit ein bißchen Glück rutschen wir in die TOP-100



wir arbeiten dran an den Top 100


----------



## micha2 (14. November 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wir arbeiten dran an den Top 100



wir sind doch schon längst drin, obwohl deine Punkte noch gar nicht eingetragen sind.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich setze mich gleich nochmal auf das Rad damit die Spiker nicht soweit zurückfallen.
Zum Glück habe Mi urlaub vielleicht kann ich ja ein wenig aufholen.


----------



## harzholgi (14. November 2010)

Hallo,
ja, der Tag war super heute. Ich bin auf der Straße über Sieber nach Torfhaus und dann über Hanskühnenburg nach Hause. Also eigentlich kein MTB 
Die Beinchen sind aber jetzt trotzdem ganz schön schwer.




Schnappschuss in einem Steinbruch unterhalb der HKB kurz vor Sunset nach 4 Stunden netto.....




Am Oderteich

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. November 2010)

Habe gerade meinen Alpencross für 2011 gebucht. 
Also das 1. Ziel für 2011 ist gesetzt.

Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (14. November 2010)

Hallo Micha,

die kulinarische Ausstattung auf Torfhaus ist ganz schön im Umbruch, mußte ich heute feststellen

Ich hoffe unsere kleine Hütte erwischt es nicht auch. 
Da gabs immer so schöne Kartoffelpuffer...







Es waren heute auch nur ca. 10 Biker oben. 

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. November 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> die kulinarische Ausstattung auf Torfhaus ist ganz schön im Umbruch, mußte ich heute feststellen
> 
> ...



Moin Holgi,

ich war sogar alleine oben


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke, auchdie kleine Hütte wird sich beugen müssen. Da soll ja auch irgendwie ein kleiner Funpark, Skitreff etc entstehen. Der Ausverkauf des NP Harz beginnt. War Gestern bei uns in der Nähe des Stausees, alles zerwühlt.....waren mal wieder die MTBler...mit ihren Harvestern...
Sche... auf die Natur. Kommerz siegt.


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. November 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, auchdie kleine Hütte wird sich beugen müssen. Da soll ja auch irgendwie ein kleiner Funpark, Skitreff etc entstehen. Der Ausverkauf des NP Harz beginnt. War Gestern bei uns in der Nähe des Stausees, alles zerwühlt.....waren mal wieder die MTBler...mit ihren Harvestern...
> Sche... auf die Natur. Kommerz siegt.



Hi,

bin von Andreasberg nach Sieber rüber gefahren.
Stand ein Schild Waldarbeiten doch nicht am Sonntag.
Irgendwann kam das Grosse erwachen,lagen dort über 500-600m
die Stämme auf dem Forstweg:kotz:.Da musste ich erstmal quer durch den Wald tappern.Aber die MTBler machen ja den Wald kaputt.

Gruss Kai


----------



## micha2 (15. November 2010)

Hi,

wir könnten doch mal eine Sternfahrt machen, bei der sich alle 10 Team-Mitglieder treffen. Ich habe mal auf der Karte die Wohnorte angekreuzt:
1x Bad Harzburg
2x Clausthal
1x Dorste
1x Hattorf
1x Gieboldehausen
3x Herzberg
1x Nordhausen

Die am weitesten vom Schwerpunkt entfernten Orte sind Bad Harzburg, Dorste und Nordhausen. Von diesen Orten etwa gleich weit entfernt (Luftlinie) wäre die Odertalsperre. Aber wenn man die Höhenmeter berücksichtigt, wäre Braunlage ein besserer Treffpunkt. Eventuell auch Torfhaus, aber dann wird der Weg von Nordhausen ziemlich lang.
Holgi, hat denn die Geheimtip-Hütte in den nächsten Wochen geöffnet?
Oder wo könnten wir uns in Braunlage treffen?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (15. November 2010)

Also bis auf Samstag bin ich für alles zu haben.


----------



## harzholgi (15. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> **************************************************************
> *Holgi, hat denn die Geheimtip-Hütte in den nächsten Wochen geöffnet?*
> **************************************************************



Jo moi, i hob koa Ahnung!

Holgi

***** = Das steht in den Sternen


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. November 2010)

sternfahrt klingt ja erstmal cool.
sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da muss ich ins büro ;(
was sagt der wetterfrosch?


----------



## micha2 (16. November 2010)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> sternfahrt klingt ja erstmal cool.
> sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da muss ich ins büro ;(



Es wird wohl nicht so einfach sein einen Termin zu finden, der allen passt. 
Es gibt da ein nettes Tool wo jeder eintragen kann, welche Termine passen würden:
http://www.doodle.com/wgks8yc3e6ggyuva
Die Bedienung ist denkbar einfach: Name eintragen, die entsprechenden Tage anklicken, dann speichern.
Wenn alle eingetragen haben, kann man unten sehen an welchem Tag die meisten von uns mitfahren könnten.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. November 2010)

Hallo,
der Winter kann kommen, die Spikes sind da!
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Winter kann kommen, die Spikes sind da!
> Tobias



habe meine schon aufgezogen vor 3 Wochen,man weiß ja nie
Welche hast du dir gekauft????
Ich hoffe das das Geld gut angelegt war für diesen Winter


Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (18. November 2010)

Ich wünscht' ihn mir so:


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. November 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> habe meine schon aufgezogen vor 3 Wochen,man weiß ja nie
> Welche hast du dir gekauft????
> Ich hoffe das das Geld gut angelegt war für diesen Winter
> 
> ...



SchwalbeIce Spiker 304 Spikes , bei H&S Bikediscount für 39,90, hatte noch einen Gutschein

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes.html

Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. November 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich wünscht' ihn mir so:




Hi Berti,

sieht schon gut aus ,wenns so weiter geht liegt Weihnachten bestimmt noch kein Schnee.
Letztes Jahr bin ich am 24.12. auf der HKB gewessen ,war zwar alleine unterwegs war aber geil

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> SchwalbeIce Spiker 304 Spikes , bei H&S Bikediscount für 39,90, hatte noch einen Gutschein
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes.html
> 
> Tobias



habe die Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro von Bike24.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (18. November 2010)

Hallo Kai,

das Bild oben endstand am 20.12.2009

Snowride war angesagt und wir waren am Schalker Turm.
Minus 17° C war echt 'ne ansage. Aber bei *dem* Schnee war's echt GOIL!

Harzberti grüßt


----------



## Happy_User (18. November 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich wünscht' ihn mir so:


Also so ein oder zwei Tage sind schon OK. Allerdings solange wie in diesem Jahr bitte nicht.


----------



## Mano (19. November 2010)

Ein oder zwei "Stunden" würden mir auch schon reichen

Habe mir auch die Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro gekauft. Machen nen sehr guten eindruck. Bin aber auch noch nicht mit gefahren!

Wie sieht es aus mit der gemeinsamen ausfahrt? 
Irgendwer ne Tour geplant für dieses We?

Mfg Mano


----------



## Happy_User (19. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,

also ich wollte dies Wo-Ende ab Ilsenburg biken. bad Harzburg ist auch machbar. Sa und So sieht ja das Wetter ganz OK aus.
Wie ist den so die Schneelage im Harz? Muss ich schon spikes aufziehen, oder ist bis 900 üNN noch alles so fahrbar?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (21. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

betr. Sternfahrt:

-- Was ist mit denen , die sich noch nicht hier eingetragen haben, wollen die alle nicht mit? http://www.doodle.com/wgks8yc3e6ggyuva
-- Termin nach bisherigem Stand: Samstag 27.11. oder Sonntag 28.11.
-- Leider kann an beiden Terminen jeweils einer nicht mitfahren. 
-- Ausweichtermin Samstag 11.12.
-- Die "Geheimtip-Hütte" scheidet vorläufig als Ziel aus. Ich war am Samstag dort und stand vor verschlossener Tür. Das heisst aber nicht dass die Bude dichtmacht. Im Harzkurier stand dass ein Investor auf Torfhaus 10 Häuser aufgekauft hat um dort eine Feriensiedlung zu bauen. Im Moment laufen unübersehbar die Abrissarbeiten auf beiden Seiten der Strasse. Die "Geheimtip-Hütte" soll aber bestehen bleiben. 
-- In der Bavaria Alm kann man's auch aushalten. Man kann darüber streiten ob ein bayerisches Restaurant dort hinpasst, aber die Bedienung war schnell und freundlich und das Essen war gut.
-- Tim: Wenn's dir von Nordhausen zu weit ist bist du herzlich eingeladen zusammen mit uns vor Herzberg aus hochzufahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (21. November 2010)

Hi Leute
Habe heute bei dem herrlichen Wetter Zeit gefunden um eine Knollenrunde zu drehen. Zum Knollen hoch habe ich dann Olli getroffen, von der Harzbertigang(ha ha).
Habe mich auf den Trail runterwärts gefreut, doch leider wird ab Herzberger Hütte holzgerückt. Die Bäume wurden auf dem Trail entästet, und die blieben einfach liegen. Habe ein paar Fotos gemacht, auch von dem schönen Wetter.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/fuerte0306/9fhs228ik1qubppt

Ja wegen der Sternfahrt, kann am 28.  nicht, muss da zur Taufe von meinen Neffen.( Kam noch kurzfristig rein die Feierlichkeit) Falls da der Termin statt findet, habe ich Pech gehabt. Ist aber doch bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour oder?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2010)

Hallo Micha,

Torfhaus sollte machbar sein. Braunlage muss ich dann erst einmal ne Route planen, die bei Schnee noch fahrbar ist.
An welche Uhrzeit hast Du gedacht?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (21. November 2010)

Hi Maik,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> ) Ist aber doch bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour oder?



Die nächste Tour wäre am 24.12. vormittags, Schierke-Brocken-Schierke. Spikes sind empfehlenswert. Hinfahrt nach Schierke ist kein Problem, ich hab noch viel Platz im Auto.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (21. November 2010)

Hi Holger,



Happy_User schrieb:


> Torfhaus sollte machbar sein. Braunlage muss ich dann erst einmal ne Route planen, die bei Schnee noch fahrbar ist.
> An welche Uhrzeit hast Du gedacht?



Die grobe Zeitplanung sieht so aus, dass wir uns irgendwann zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 dort treffen, gemeinsam zu Mittag essen, und dann wieder zurück fahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich heute von Ilsenburg aus auf die Stollen gemacht. 
Der Tag begann mit Nebel, der nach ein paar Höhenmetern zurück blieb.






Über Eckertalsperre und Molkehaus ging es dann trailig nach Bad Harzburg. Hier gab es dann wieder etwas Nebel.




Über Salzstiege, Torfhaus und Götheweg Richtung Brocken.








Von hier ging es dann wieder abwärts. (sxx kalt) 
Und Ilsenburg sollte dann über Westerberg und Meineberg auf einem schönen flowigen Trail angefahren werden.




Trotz mehrfacher Umfahrungsversuche keine Chance. Eigentlich kann an dieser Stelle Ilsenburg gesehen werden Aber ausser Nebel und umgestürzten Bäumen war da nix.  
So ging es dann auf breiten Wegen nach Ilsenburg.






Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (21. November 2010)

@Holger: schöne Fotos - da liegt oben ja schon richtig heftig Schnee - bist du mit Spikes gefahren? - interssant auch zu sehen, wie verschieden doch die klimatischen Gegebenheiten sind

Hardtail habe ich mit den Ice Spikern schon vorbereitet  - soll hier ja auch ab morgen losgehen 

Sternfahrt finde ich ne tolle Idee - Bavaria-Alm wäre ausnahmsweise auch ok  - Braunlage wäre mir wohl  aber auch zu weit - garnicht mal wegen der km oder hm - eher wegen der Temperaturen - je kälter es ist, um so heftiger sind meine Probleme mit Händen und Füßen

@Tim: bist natürlich auch herzlichst eingeladen ab Clausthal mitzufahren


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2010)

Moin Dieter,

ich war noch ohne Spikes unterwegs. Ich hatte mir die Webcams am Samstag angesehen, und im Tal ist alles schneefrei. Meine Erfahrung aus dem letztenJahr ist, dass schon flächendeckend Schneeliegen sollte. Den hatte ich erst auf dem Götheweg oben. Dort war alles plattgetreten und gefrohren, so dass gut gefahren werden konnte. 
Anders war es dann in der Abfahrt. Da hatte ich nur ab dem Brockenbett eine Reifenspur und deren Ränder waren gefrohren, so dass ich mir die Spikes gewünscht habe. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (24. November 2010)

Na Jungs, was sagt ihr. Fürs Wochenende Winterreifen auf´s Rad?


----------



## Happy_User (24. November 2010)

HAllo zusammen,

wie viel Schnee habt Ihr den schon? Habe da nur so den Eindruck durch die Webcams.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (24. November 2010)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> wie viel Schnee habt Ihr den schon?



In Herzberg im Moment etwa 3cm. Wir müssen mal herausfinden wieviel Schnee da oben liegt, wenn's zuviel ist wird das nichts mit der Sternfahrt nach Torfhaus. Oder wir müssen das Ziel auf den Knollen verlegen. Die Hanskühnenburg hat ja noch zu.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (24. November 2010)

Das könnte eng werden. Ist ja alles Neuschnee und noch nicht platt gelaufen. Dazu gehe ich von vielen Skifahrern am Torfhaus aus. Ich werde auf jeden Fall viele Langläufer auf dem Weg zum TH haben.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. November 2010)

Würde mir schon schwerfallen, durch 50 cm ungespurten Neuschnee zu radeln..


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. November 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Würde mir schon schwerfallen, durch 50 cm ungespurten Neuschnee zu radeln..




Da bist du nicht der einzige

Gruß Kai


----------



## Happy_User (25. November 2010)

Moin,

heute zum Aufstehen im Radio: Schierke, 50 cm Neuschnee. 
Da müssen wir erst ein Wo-Ende das Fußvolk zum Platttreten durchlassen.
Meine Schneeketten fürs Auto sind auch noch nicht eingetroffen.
Wie ist den sonst die Alternative zu einer Weihnachtsmarkttour?
ich werde dies Wochenende vielleicht den Elm besuchen. Der könnte noch schneefrei sein.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## harzholgi (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

wenn bis zum Wochenende die Loipen gespurt werden ist die Hanskühnenurg wahrscheinlich geöffnet. Dann besteht auch die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Mariental geräumt ist. Da braucht mann dann nicht einmal Spikes 

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (25. November 2010)

Hallo aus *Eis*dorf,

der Blick nach draußen lässt es  erahnen; it's snowridetime! Aus diesem Grunde und in der Hoffnung das  das Wetter so bleibt haben Olli und ich
unsere diesjährige Jahresabschlußtour auf den 05. Dezember gelegt.

Jeder der Lust hat an einer (hoffentlich) Schneereichen  Mountainbiketour in das Harzgebirgle teil zu nehmen, ist hiermit  herzlich eingeladen.
Ausgangspunkt sollte an jenem Sonntag die  Wäscherei Kellner in Lasfelde oder alternativ die Bleichestelle in  Osterode sein. Genaues nach 
euren Rückmeldungen ;-)
In jedem Fall geht es anschließend Bergwärts.  Bei ähnlicher Schneelage wie im letzten Jahr werden wir wohl auch  wieder den Schalker Turm ansteuern.
Somit hätten wir wenigstens theoretisch die Möglichkeit in das Polsterberger Hubhaus einzukehren.

Pflichteinkehr ist lediglich das Osteroder Hexenwäldchen auf dem  Weihnachtsmarkt. Mit einem Herzerwärmenden Glühwein möchten wir am  frühen Nachmittag 
unsere Tour beschließen. 

Wer friert mit?

  Bert


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

für die gplante Tour wirds wohl nix..wie wäre es stattdessen mit einem Stammtisch?
Irgendwo zum Mittag treffen. Anfahrt jeder nach Wahl. 
Quelle in Lonau?

Tim


----------



## micha2 (25. November 2010)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> für die gplante Tour wirds wohl nix..wie wäre es stattdessen mit einem Stammtisch?
> Irgendwo zum Mittag treffen. Anfahrt jeder nach Wahl.
> Quelle in Lonau?



So ganz ohne sportliche Herausforderung finde ich das langweilig. Eine kleinere Tour auf nicht ganz so hohe Berge wäre doch machbar, z.B. auf den Knollen. Selbst wenn da 10-15cm Schnee liegen, kann man sich ja da durchkämpfen, weil der Weg nicht so lang ist.
Welchen Tag wollen wir denn nun nehmen, Samstag oder Sonntag?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. November 2010)

Sonntag wäre für mich besser.
Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (26. November 2010)

Glück auf zusammen!

Also Schneemäßig schaut es hier schon ziemlich heftig aus  - in  Clausthal liegen so ca. 25 bis 30 cm - und wir liegen "nur" 577 hoch - da wird Richtung Torfhaus noch einiges dazukommen - ich denke das  können (zumindest für dieses WE) erst mal abschreiben  

die Idee von Holgi fände ich nicht schlecht - wir müssten aber halt spätestens bis Samstag wissen ob die HKB auf hat und die Anfahrt über das Mariental möglich ist

Knollen wäre eine Alternative - wird dort denn im Winter geräumt - sodass man  eine feste Schneedecke erwarten kann oder  müssen wir uns durch den Tiefschnee wühlen?

Ich könnte am Sonntag - müsste zwar die PKW-Frage hausintern abklären, aber ich denke das wird schon gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. November 2010)

bin gerade die erste runde mit den Spices gefahren. 
Ist so als wenn man vom Golf auf einen Defender wechselt! Kann die erste Schneerunde nicht mehr abwahrten.
Auf der Beschreibung steht 40 km auf Teer einfahren ohne Bremsen und großer Beschleunigung. Dann muss ich am So von Gib. nach Herzberg fahren.
Tobias


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. November 2010)

Kennt einer von Euch eine Internetseite, die den akutellen Ski und Langlauf - Stand im Harz angibt. Bis jetzt habe ich keine gefunden die richtige Daten zeigen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. November 2010)

Hallo,

Langlauf wird noch nicht möglich sein. Ein halber MMeter Schnee reicht da noch nicht, zumindest wenn du deine Ski liebst. Da schauen immer Wurzeln und Steine noch heraus. Ab 80 cm wirds dann interessant. Natürlich wird schon gespurt, da man sich den Touristenstrom natürlich nicht entgehen lassen will. Aber als Local würde ich noch warten, da ich mir ja nicht nach jeder Saison neue Ski kaufen will.

Spikes mus ich erst noch aufziehen. Bin mir noch unsicher, ob aufs Fully oder Hardtail....


----------



## harzholgi (26. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Kennt einer von Euch eine Internetseite, die den akutellen Ski und Langlauf - Stand im Harz angibt. Bis jetzt habe ich keine gefunden die richtige Daten zeigen



z.B.:

http://www.schneenews.de/
http://www.alberti-lift.de/home.html 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (26. November 2010)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> http://www.schneenews.de/



Da steht dass die Ackerloipe heute gespurt wurde. Demnach müsste die Hanskühnenburg am Wochenende geöffnet haben. Ich habe gerade eben die Spikes montiert und werde morgen mal testen ob ich da hoch komme.
Ich werde berichten.
Also wenn alles klappt, machen wir die Tour am Sonntag zur Hanskühnenburg. Ist dann zwar keine "Sternfahrt" mehr, aber das macht ja nichts. Als Ausweichziel hätten wir noch den Knollen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Da steht dass die Ackerloipe heute gespurt wurde.



Moin,

WO STEHT DAS DA??

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> WO STEHT DAS DA??
> 
> Holgi




Oben in der Menüleiste auf "Langlaufloipen" klicken. Willst du mitfahren? Ich muss jetzt erst noch was einkaufen und so gegen 11:00 soll's losgehen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Oben in der Menüleiste auf "Langlaufloipen" klicken. Willst du mitfahren? Ich muss jetzt erst noch was einkaufen und so gegen 11:00 soll's losgehen.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael



Moin,
ich hatte gestern Nacht noch  einen Einsatz im Betrieb und bin gerade erst aufgestanden...
Jetzt werde ich die Spikes aufziehen. Vor Mittag komme ich bestimmt nicht in die Hufe....

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Holgi und ich waren gerade auf der Hanskühnenburg. Der Weg im Mariental ist geräumt, teilweise festgefahrene Schneedecke, auf einem kurzen Abschnitt auch mit Eis darunter. Die Hanskühnenburg hat geöffnet und die Wirtinnen wurden vorgewarnt, dass morgen eine grössere Menge Mountainbiker kommen werden.
Treffpunkt ist Sonntag 10:00 bei mir, oder 10:15 am Anfang vom Lonautal. Ich habe hier genug Parkplätze vor der Tür, und wer früher kommt braucht nicht draussen in der Kälte zu warten, sondern kann sich in der warmen Bude an der Boulderwand schon mal warmklettern  Pünktlich um 10:00 fahren wir los und treffen uns um 10:15 am Anfang des Lonautals mit den anderen. Achtung: Der steile Fussweg hinter der Papierfabrik ist gesperrt.
Zieht euch warm an und nehmt Wechselklamotten mit, denn es wird kalt, besonders bei der Rückfahrt, wo es nur bergab geht. Hin- und Rückweg sind jeweils 14km lang.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (27. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Holgi und ich waren gerade auf der Hanskühnenburg. Der Weg im Mariental ist geräumt, teilweise festgefahrene Schneedecke, auf einem kurzen Abschnitt auch mit Eis darunter. Die Hanskühnenburg hat geöffnet und die Wirtinnen wurden vorgewarnt, dass morgen eine grössere Menge Mountainbiker kommen werden.
> Treffpunkt ist Sonntag 10:00 bei mir, oder 10:15 am Anfang vom Lonautal. Ich habe hier genug Parkplätze vor der Tür, und wer früher kommt braucht nicht draussen in der Kälte zu warten, sondern kann sich in der warmen Bude an der Boulderwand schon mal warmklettern  Pünktlich um 10:00 fahren wir los und treffen uns um 10:15 am Anfang des Lonautals mit den anderen. Achtung: Der steile Fussweg hinter der Papierfabrik ist gesperrt.
> ...



Hi Micha,

bin raus leider,muss erstmal wieder Fit werden,daher nur leichtes Indoortraining.Wünsche euch viel Spass,es wäre mal wieder eine gelegenheit gewesen,mal wieder ein paar Leute zu sehen.Aber der Hals muss ersmal wieder voll beweglich sein.

Bis dann Kai


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche Euch viel Spass. Die Anreise bei dem Wetter auf die Südseite ist doch etwas weit. Wir bekommen das trotzdem noch hin.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. November 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Holgi und ich waren gerade auf der Hanskühnenburg. Der Weg im Mariental ist geräumt, teilweise festgefahrene Schneedecke, auf einem kurzen Abschnitt auch mit Eis darunter. Die Hanskühnenburg hat geöffnet und die Wirtinnen wurden vorgewarnt, dass morgen eine grössere Menge Mountainbiker kommen werden.
> Treffpunkt ist Sonntag 10:00 bei mir, oder 10:15 am Anfang vom Lonautal. Ich habe hier genug Parkplätze vor der Tür, und wer früher kommt braucht nicht draussen in der Kälte zu warten, sondern kann sich in der warmen Bude an der Boulderwand schon mal warmklettern  Pünktlich um 10:00 fahren wir los und treffen uns um 10:15 am Anfang des Lonautals mit den anderen. Achtung: Der steile Fussweg hinter der Papierfabrik ist gesperrt.
> ...


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Wohnst Du noch in der Raabenstrasse xx? Werde dann zu Dir kommen.



Raabestr. 43

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2010)

Hallo Bert,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Wer friert mit?



An eurem Termin habe ich keine Zeit. Aber ihr könnt gerne morgen bei uns mitfrieren 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

wir hatten -4 Grad heute bei tollem Wetter und es wird morgen bestimmt genauso schön




Es war heute übrigens ein Haufen Leute oben 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. November 2010)

Aber der Hals muss ersmal wieder voll beweglich sein.

Hallo Kai, 
hast du dich langgemacht oder verdreht? Gute Besserung.

Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (27. November 2010)

Na das hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an 

Werde dann geben 09.45 bei micha aufschlagen - klettern muss nicht sein - vielelicht noch nen heißen Tee zum aufwäremen 

@Kai: schade das es nicht geht - gute Besserung

@Tim: habe meine Spikes mal aufs Stumpi gepackt - mal schauen wie sich das fährt


----------



## tom de la zett (27. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Kennt einer von Euch eine Internetseite, die den akutellen Ski und Langlauf - Stand im Harz angibt. Bis jetzt habe ich keine gefunden die richtige Daten zeigen



Gute Idee: Rad mal stehen lassen und auf die Bretter! Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie gut ihr es da habt - es fehlen nur noch mehr Skatingloipen....

Also:
http://www.harzinfo.de/wetter/winter.php
oder hier findest du ganz viele Links:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438916

Viel Spass dennoch beim Radeln - aber fahrt nicht die loipen kaputt


----------



## micha2 (27. November 2010)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Werde dann geben 09.45 bei micha aufschlagen - klettern muss nicht sein - vielelicht noch nen heißen Tee zum aufwäremen



Eine Kanne mit heissem Tee werde ich vorbereiten. Eigentlich sollte es den erst hinterher geben, aber du kannst ja vorher schon mal probieren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (27. November 2010)

Moin auch
Bin ja leider Morgen aus Familienfeiertechnischen Gründen verhindert.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Tour, was bei der Wetterprognose wohl auf jeden fall was wird. Kommt alle heile wieder runter.
Und ich erwarte Morgen hier im Forum Traumhafte Winterbike und Landschaftsfotos. (NEID)
Also viel Spaß euch.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Aber der Hals muss ersmal wieder voll beweglich sein.
> 
> Hallo Kai,
> hast du dich langgemacht oder verdreht? Gute Besserung.
> ...



Hi Tobias,
langgemacht nein.Es ist in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag passiert,
nur verlegen.Hoffe das es bald wieder weitergeht,will es nur richtig auskurieren.Kälte ist da ja nicht so gut.Es :kotz:mich ja schon an,dass ich bei diesen schönen Wetter nicht da bei sein kann.
Aber das wird schon wieder,man gut das ich eine Rolle habe für leichtes Training.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. November 2010)

SO; Packe jetzt meine Sachen und mache mich langsam auf den Weg


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. November 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> SO; Packe jetzt meine Sachen und mache mich langsam auf den Weg



viel Spass euch allen.


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. November 2010)

Moin an alle
Hier die 1. Spikeschneegruppentour 2010 zur Hanskühnenburg.
Bild 1 der 1. Treffpunkt in der Raabestr. in Herzberg.
Bild 2 der 2. Treffpunkt Lonauerstr. Harzholgi kommt dazu. Doch nun die 1. Technischen Probleme. Bei Dieter hat das (Kühl)wasser in der Schalthülle sein Aggregatzustand verändert. Es war Eis und ein schalten unmöglich.
Also ab nach Holger um die Ecke und mit schweren Gerät auftauen. Noch viel ÖL rein und nebenbei bei Tim ein Pitstopp gemacht. Jetzt ging es mit leichter Verspätung los. Ich hoffe das war es dann mit Pannen und Ihr habt noch eine schöne Tour. Evtl. habt ihr auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, die hier ins Forum gestellt werden könnten ?

Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (28. November 2010)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Bildchen von mir. Wie man sieht herrschen im Harz schon hervorragende Wintersportmöglichkeiten 
















Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Bilder!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. November 2010)

Hi,

Die Aufzeichnung habe ich erst bei Holgi gestartet, daher fehlt der Anfang der Tour:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/58179792

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (28. November 2010)

Scheee wars - und kalt wars 

Können wir bald mal wieder machen - dann aber evtl. ohne Klickies und mit Hardtail 

Danke an Micha für den Tee 

und merke: es  geht auch ohne Umwerfer zur HKB


----------



## Emil_Strauss (29. November 2010)

Moinsen,

war eine nette Runde!
Ich werde allerdings noch an meinen Schuhen und an meiner Hose arbeiten...
Mal sehen, welche Kälteschutzartikel das Inet hergibt.
Von den Spikes war ich positiv überrascht! Gerade in der Abfahrt doch sehr angenehm, bis auf ein wenig schlingern.

Tim


----------



## Harzberti (30. November 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Können wir bald mal wieder machen - dann aber evtl. ohne Klickies und mit Hardtail


 
Schon ergibt sich eine weitere Gelegenheit:

Hello all together,

am letzten Sonntag habe ich schon mal einen kleinen Ausritt in den Oberharz gewagt: *Fantastisch!*
Auf teilweise festgefahrenem Schnee ging es recht gut, die Höhenmeter erklimmend, Richtung Prinzenteich / Buntenbock. Lediglich einige noch "Jungfräulich" daliegende Trails erwiesen sich als 
recht Kräftezerrend - aber spaßig!

Deshalb zurren wir jetzt für den kommenden Sonntag, 05. Dezember 2010 um 09:00 Uhr unsere diesjährige Saisonabschlusstour fest. Treffen ist an der Wäscherei Kellner in Lasfelde, oder nach Absprache
auf der Strecke dorthin.
Olli und ich denken, dass wir durch das schöne Bremketal nach Buntenbock aufsteigen, dort ein paar schöne Schleifchen drehen und uns dann Richtung Schalker Turm begeben. In der Plötznerhütte sollten wir 
(spätestens) die mitgeführten Heissgetränke vernichten und dann über eine Einkehr in das Polsterberger Hubhaus nachdenken.

Nachdem wieder etwas Wärme in unsere Glieder eingekehrt ist, planen wir nach Osterode zurück zu kehren und im Osteroder Hexenwäldchen ein Abschlussglühwein zu nehmen. Rückkehr ist für den Nachmittag angedacht.

Bitte um kurze Info wer am Sonntag mit dabei ist.

Abgesagt: Mario und Stefan

Zugesagt: Olli, Bert ... 


Schönen Gruß

Bert


----------



## Harzerbergziege (30. November 2010)

War eine schöne Tour am Sonntag. Habe auch noch das Badezimmer fertig bekommen.

Das Gruppenbild ist leider nichts gewórden.






Tobias


----------



## micha2 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Einer von 5 Monaten des Winterpokals ist schon vorbei. Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz. Theoretisch müsste jeder von uns jetzt 20% der geschätzten Punktzahl haben. Aber schauen wir mal...


```
Vorab-     Punkte       
              Schätzung  Ende Nov.  
micha2           400     165 (41%)
dwe60            400     157 (39%)
harzholgi        275     134 (49%)
bike-flori       500      36 ( 7%)
pitbull75        450     162 (36%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025     654 (32%)

emil_strauss     275     136 (49%)
happy_user       500     173 (35%)
mano             350      99 (28%)
harzerbergziege  400     120 (30%)
maik_cube        375      34 ( 9%)
die_spiker      1900     562 (30%)
```

Gruss
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (1. Dezember 2010)

Mit meinen heutigen Einträgen sollte ich auch auf deinem Niveau liegen 

Aber die %-Zahlen zeigen wohl eindeutig das dieser Pokal seinen Zweck erfüllt - nämlich sich gegenseitig zu motivieren - von ein paar Ausnahmen mal abgesehen  

Ich hatte eigentlich vor heute ne nette Runde auf Straße zu fahren - habe mir extra den Nachmittag frei genommen - aber auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit heute Morgen musste ich feststellen, dass mit -12 Grad (gefühlt -20) doch ein wenig zu frisch ist  - habe mich dann 1 1/2 Std. im Fitnessraum vergnügt 




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> war eine nette Runde!
> Ich werde allerdings noch an meinen Schuhen und an meiner Hose arbeiten...
> ...



An Überschuhen kann ich dir die Vaude Minsk II empfehlen - sind Wasserdicht und gut gefüttert - zudem mit nem Klettband gut an/auszuziehen


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Einer von 5 Monaten des Winterpokals ist schon vorbei. Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz. Theoretisch müsste jeder von uns jetzt 20% der geschätzten Punktzahl haben. Aber schauen wir mal...
> 
> ...



Hi,

wenns so weiter geht,sollte hinterher doch mehr rüber kommen wie jeder angegeben hat.
Werde wohl am So. meine Outdooraktivitäten wieder aufnehmen.
Für gemeinsamme Ausfahrten werde ich nur Sonntags Zeit haben,da meine Frau jetzt jeden Samstag arbeiten muss,Weihnachtszeit halt.
Die Rolle war schon eine gute Anschaffung,so bleibt MANN wenigstens am Ball

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sieht momentan so aus, als ob Olli und ich unseren Snowride zu zweit absolvieren.
Alle persönlich Eingeladenen Interessenten haben mitlerweile abgesagt. 
Warum nur 

Wir werden in jedem Fall am Sonntag aufbrechen und den Schnee genießen. 












​ 
Falls noch jemand den "Drang" verspürt und am Sonntag ein nicht zu eng gestecktes Zeitfenster zur Verfügung hat:
*Start 09:00 Uhr Wäscherei Kellner in Osterode / Lasfelde nähe Audi Autohaus Schenkhut*

harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute morgen habe ich lange mit mir gerungen, aber um 0900 war der innere Schweinehund bezwungen.

Und es hat sich gelohnt!




Mit -11 Grad war es beim Start schwierig, tief durchzuatmen. 
An der Burg waren es dank der Inversionswetterlage +7

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Holger
Wieder mal ein Traum Bild. Ich mußte leider noch arbeiten.
Meine Spikes sind jetzt auch drauf, werde Morgen Mittag mal ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Happy_User (3. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Foto. 
Werde mich wohl morgen ins Auto setzen. Wetter ist ja aktuell noch ganz gut angesagt.


----------



## Harzberti (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi Harzholgi,

ich hab' da mal zwei fragen:

1.) Mit welcher Kamera machst Du die Panoramabilder? (das obige )

2.) Mit welcher Software fügst Du die dann zusammen

Ich besitze seid kurzem eine Panasonic TZ10 die zwar auch Panoramaaufnahmen kann, aber das zusammenfügen ...
Da hapert's noch. Deshalb die Fragen.

Danke für die Antwort!


 Bert


----------



## Happy_User (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bert,

ich benutze dafür [FONT="]hugin http://hugin.sourceforge.net.

Grüße

Holger
[/FONT]


----------



## harzholgi (3. Dezember 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Harzholgi,
> 
> ich hab' da mal zwei fragen:
> 
> ...




Hallo Bert,

ich mache die Bilder mit meinem Handy (Nokia 6303i).
Mit der Software "HP Photosmart Panorama" kann man die dann zusammenbasteln. Die gab es als Dreingabe für meinen Multifunktionsdrucker von Aldi.

Hier sind noch welche...
http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.com

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

wer hat morgen lust mit mir eine Runde zudrehen.Da es nach 2 Wochen Outdooreinsatz meine 1. Ausfahrt ist,wollte ich es erstmal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.Das Punktkonto muss ja voll werden,je mehr dieses Jahr umso besser fürs nächste Jahr.
Wollte so zwischen 9-10 los,je nach dem ich die Augen aufkriege.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wer hat morgen lust mit mir eine Runde zudrehen.Da es nach 2 Wochen Outdooreinsatz meine 1. Ausfahrt ist,wollte ich es erstmal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.Das Punktkonto muss ja voll werden,je mehr dieses Jahr umso besser fürs nächste Jahr.
> Wollte so zwischen 9-10 los,je nach dem ich die Augen aufkriege.
> ...



Hallo Kai,
würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber morgen um 12:30 - 13:00 gibt es Gänseessen. Wird zu knapp.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber morgen um 12:30 - 13:00 gibt es Gänseessen. Wird zu knapp.
> 
> Gruß Tobias



Hallo Tobias,

du weißt aber biken ist gesünder .
Beim nächsten mal dann,es ist immer schwierig alle unter einen Hut zubekommen.Wollte mal Richtung Lauterberg aufn Hausberg,Scharzfeld -Burgruine und Einhornhöhle und über Herzberg-Schloss nach Hörden und dann nach Hause.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

sorry, ich fahre morgen früh mit den Kindern zum Skifahren 

Ein paar Winterpokalpunkte bringt das ja auch 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> 
> du weißt aber biken ist gesünder .
> Beim nächsten mal dann,es ist immer schwierig alle unter einen Hut zubekommen.Wollte mal Richtung Lauterberg aufn Hausberg,Scharzfeld -Burgruine und Einhornhöhle und über Herzberg-Schloss nach Hörden und dann nach Hause.
> ...



Hmmm, Start in Hattorf? Komme vielleicht doch mit und klinke mich dann in Herzberg (Essen bei Eltern) aus. 

Was meinst Du?


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hmmm, Start in Hattorf? Komme vielleicht doch mit und klinke mich dann in Herzberg (Essen bei Eltern) aus.
> 
> Was meinst Du?



Starte von Hattorf aus,wollte durch die Feldmark nach Pöhlde-Scharzfeld-Lauterberg.Wann gibs Essen ?????Können ja sehen wies  mit der Zeit zurück klappt ob nur Burgruine oder noch die Einhornhöhle angefahren wird.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Starte von Hattorf aus,wollte durch die Feldmark nach Pöhlde-Scharzfeld-Lauterberg.Wann gibs Essen ?????Können ja sehen wies  mit der Zeit zurück klappt ob nur Burgruine oder noch die Einhornhöhle angefahren wird.



Essen gibt´s um 12:30. Wo treffen wir uns in Hattorf, fahr von Gib über Wulften Radweg oder über den Rohtenberg.
Vorschlag um 9:00  bei der Tanke.


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Essen gibt´s um 12:30. Wo treffen wir uns in Hattorf, fahr von Gib über Wulften Radweg oder über den Rohtenberg.
> Vorschlag um 9:00  bei der Tanke.



wohne neben dem Schwimmbad,komm doch um 9.00 bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Dezember 2010)

ok um 9 beim Schwimmbad.


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> ok um 9 beim Schwimmbad.



ok bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Kai,
hier schneit es wie verückt. Ich  werde zwar los fahren können in Hattorf entscheiden ob wir weiterfahren.
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Morgen Kai,
> hier schneit es wie verückt. Ich  werde zwar los fahren können in Hattorf entscheiden ob wir weiterfahren.
> Tobias



Moin ,

das wird schon,mit der Tour sind wir ja flexibel


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> das wird schon,mit der Tour sind wir ja flexibel



ich fahr jetzt los, weiß noch nicht wie lange ich über den Rothenberg brauch.


----------



## dwe60 (5. Dezember 2010)

Und, konntet ihr wirklich fahren?

Hier oben geht gar nichts - es schneit seit letzter Nacht ununterbrochen - ca. 40 cm Neuschnee - wollte eigentlich ne längere Straßenrunde drehen

habe mich nun geraume Zeit im Fitnessraum vergnügt - und zusätzliches Krafttraining beim Schneeschippen eingebaut 

@Berti: seit ihr wirklich hochgekommen und hier gefahren? - wenn ja, wo seit ihr überall gewesen?


----------



## dwe60 (5. Dezember 2010)

ok - gerade gesehen das ihr gefahren seit - und das gleich 4 Stunden - Respekt


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Und, konntet ihr wirklich fahren?
> 
> Hier oben geht gar nichts - es schneit seit letzter Nacht ununterbrochen - ca. 40 cm Neuschnee - wollte eigentlich ne längere Straßenrunde drehen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir sind gefahren nach Bad Lauterberg  aufn Hausberg und dann zurück nach Herzberg.Bin nachdem Tobias sich ausgeklingt hatte,noch Richtung 
Reithalle-HP-Krankenhaus-Mühlenberg über Hörden nach Hause.
Der Schneefall wurde recht heftig auf dem Heimweg.












Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ok - gerade gesehen das ihr gefahren seit - und das gleich 4 Stunden - Respekt



Hallo Dieter,

war auch froh wo Ich wieder zuhause in der warmen Stube gestanden habe.Du weist doch ich bin immer für eine Überaschung gut.
Nach 2 Wochen Indoortraining war es mal wieder schön an der frischen Luft fahren zukönnen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (5. Dezember 2010)

Sauber sauber - bleibt ja doch so einiges liegen bei euch

hier mal die aktuelle Entwicklung des heutigen Tages:

so sah es heute Vormittag aus:









und das schon wieder nach 2 x beseitigen:


----------



## harzholgi (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mit den Kleinen heute in St. Andreasberg rumgtrieben.
Die ganze Zeit herrschte starkes Schneetreiben.





Irgenwie benutzt man scheinbar komplett andere Muskeln als beim MTB. 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich Muskelkater wie lange nicht mehr

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja heute war schnee ohne ende. Dank der Tour mit Kai habe ich mir die Gänsebrust verdient. Meine Hose (Loch nach Sturz) wird gerade geflickt und das Knie ist leicht dick. Werde morgen nur ne leicht runde auf der rolle machen können. Sonst war es ein herlicher Wintertag. Samstag schau ich mal ob ich neue langlaufski bekomme.

Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ja heute war schnee ohne ende. Dank der Tour mit Kai habe ich mir die Gänsebrust verdient. Meine Hose (Loch nach Sturz) wird gerade geflickt und das Knie ist leicht dick. Werde morgen nur ne leicht runde auf der rolle machen können. Sonst war es ein herlicher Wintertag. Samstag schau ich mal ob ich neue langlaufski bekomme.
> 
> Tobias



Hi,
meinem Knie(Sturz mit Tobias) gehts nach der Extrarunde ganz gut.Hat noch genügend Kühlung bekommen
Morgen liegt auch erstmal Rolle nach der Arbeit:kotz: an.


----------



## Harzberti (5. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Berti: seit ihr wirklich hochgekommen und hier gefahren? - wenn ja, wo seit ihr überall gewesen?



Hallo Harzer,

hochgekommen? Nicht daran zu denken! Wir sind, wie abgemacht, um 09:05 in das Bremketal aufgebrochen. Der Gripp ist gut, die Strecke erst mal eben und wir kommen gut voran. Obwohl hier schon der Tiefschnee recht kräfteraubend war, fuhren wir unserem Ziel in den Oberharz endgegen. Die ersten Steigungen sollten uns aber eines besseren belehren.

Der Gripp schwindet, der Schnee immer tiefer und von oben immer neuen Nachschub. 1,5h benötigen wir bis zur kleinen Bremke. Fahräder zum teil schiebend! Bis zum Parkplatz Heiligenstock überlegen wir noch wie wir weiterfahren könnten. Endscheiden uns hier oben aufgrund der wiederen Umstände für eine Abfahrt in das Lerbachtal und eine direkte ansteuerung des Osteroder Hexenwäldchen.

Hier wurde es dann aber *richtig* Gemütlich. Olli zeigt auf'm I-Pad Bilder der vergangen Saison. Wir schlürfen ein, zwei Glühweinchen (bis die Backen wieder rot werden ) und knabern ein paar Pfeffernüsse. 

Aus dem Snowride wurde ein Walking in the Winterwonderland. 

*Aber schöö war's!

*





​


​


----------



## dwe60 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Berti!

Hätte mich auch wirklich gewundert wenn ihr hättet fahren können - aber bis Heiligenstock ist doch schon mal ne Hausnummer - das Fotos sagt alles  


@Kai: habt ihr euch  gegenseitig über die Haufen gefahren?


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hi Berti!
> 
> Hätte mich auch wirklich gewundert wenn ihr hättet fahren können - aber bis Heiligenstock ist doch schon mal ne Hausnummer - das Fotos sagt alles
> 
> ...



leider ja,wollten an einem Fußgänger vorbei.Ich weiter rechts gefahren und bin dann am Randstein entlang gerutscht,Tobi auch rechts am Fußgänger vorbei und plötzlich lagen wir beide am Boden.Schnee abgeklopft,kurzer Materialcheck und weiter gings.


----------



## harzholgi (5. Dezember 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> hochgekommen? Nicht daran zu denken!



Hallo,

alle Achtung, bei solchen Wetterlagen überhaupt loszufahren kostet schon jede Menge Überwindung 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (6. Dezember 2010)

Also mir sind am Sonntag morgen ca. 1 Million Gründe eingefallen *nicht *aufzubrechen und nur einer es *doch *zu tun. Olli wartet am Treffpunkt!
Und wer will sich später schon als "Turnbeutelvergesser" beschimpfen lassen??

Ausserdem galt es doch die Ausrüstung auf wintertauglichkeit hin zu überprüfen. Mitlerweile sind wir schon ganz gut ausgestattet. Schwachstellen: _Klickpedale!_ Frieren irgendwie mit Schneegemisch zu und rasten dann nur schwer wieder ein. Olli hat deshalb schon umgerüstet auf Flachpedalen - ging offensichlich besser.
_Handschuhe! _Bis zum ersten ausziehen super. Werden aber von innen feucht. Ohne ein paar zum wechseln würde ich nicht mehr starten. Sonntag hatten wir aber welche dabei.

Gute Lösung gegen kalte Mauken: Warm & Care Fußsalbe von Hansaplast. Aber Achtung! Zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem du die Frostbeulen an den Füßen erwartest, passiert das Gegenteil - die Füße scheine zu Überhitzen! Dort wo ich länger stehen blieb begann der Schnee zu schmelzen 

Wie dem auch sei bei geigneterem Wetter werden wir wohl noch mal den Hochharz im Winter rocken 

harzberti


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wie sieht es am WE aus. Ist eine Tour geplant. Wollte sonst mit meiner Tocher Rodeln.
Wie sieht es mit einer Weihnachtsfeier aus?

Tobi


----------



## micha2 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es am WE aus. Ist eine Tour geplant.



Bislang ist noch nichts geplant, aber ich würde mitmachen. Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wo's hingehen soll.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich schau mal nach einer einfachen Tour von Gieboldehausen Richtung der Duderstadt. Muss aber die Route vorher abfahren ob sie fahrbar ist. Kenn mich noch nicht so aus im Eichsfeld


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nach einer einfachen Tour von Gieboldehausen Richtung der Duderstadt. Muss aber die Route vorher abfahren ob sie fahrbar ist. Kenn mich noch nicht so aus im Eichsfeld



Hi Tobias,

hört sich gut an,muss nicht immer in die Berge gehen.Wir wollen ja fahren und nicht schieben oder.
Müsste so gegen 15.00 wieder zu Hause sein.Wo wollen wir uns dann treffen falls es was werden sollte.Würde dann übern Berg kommen.Startzeit von Gieboldehausen so gegen 10.00 Uhr
Wäre schön wenn wir ein paar Leute wären,damit die Abschußqote nicht 
wieder 100% beträgt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
muß leider fürs Wochenende absagen. Mein Rücken streickt. 
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2010)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> muß leider fürs Wochenende absagen. Mein Rücken streickt.
> Tobias



Hi,
Schade,mein Rücken streik auch immer auf der Arbeit.
Aufm Rad Entspannung pur.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (8. Dezember 2010)

Doofer Rücken der

Wäre gern runter gekommen - hier oben geht gar nichts - noch nicht mal Straße - hatte mir heute Nachmittag frei genommen um ne Runde auf Straße zu fahren und dann fängt das heute Morgen an zu schneien und hört nicht wieder auf 

Musste mich dann wieder Indoor rumdrücken 

Hat jemand anderes evtl. ne Idee für Sonntag?


----------



## Maik.Cube (8. Dezember 2010)

Glück Auf Dieter
Also Sonntag wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen.
Mal schauen was sich so ergibt.
Richtung Duderstadt gibt es auch schöne Strecken. Ob die Fahrbar sind ?
Oder wieder HKB? Ist mir wurscht.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn es so weiter geht mit dem Wetter,reicht das schon wenn wir im flachen bleiben.Bin vorhin nach der Arbeit 16.15 los nur Feldwege nach Scharzfeld das war schon Abenteuerhaft im dunkeln.Der Wind war ganz schön eisig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte gedacht:
in Gieboldehausen über die Rad-Feld-Wege über Seeburg etc. nach Duderstadt, dann von Dud nach Obernfelde Radweg. In Obernfeld hoch zum Forsthaus Hübethal. Kleine Kaffee und Kuchen dann über den Feldweg richtung Gieboldehausen. 
Leider ist mein Lendenwirbel mit leichten Nadeln versehen, die in den Nerv stehen. Konnte noch nicht mal richtig auf der Rolle sitzen. Muss mal meine Frau fragen was man da so machen kann ;-)


----------



## Maik.Cube (8. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Also wenn es so weiter geht mit dem Wetter,reicht das schon wenn wir im flachen bleiben.Bin vorhin nach der Arbeit 16.15 los nur Feldwege nach Scharzfeld das war schon Abenteuerhaft im dunkeln.Der Wind war ganz schön eisig.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hi Kai 
Bist du so ca. kurz vor 18.00 Uhr durch die Fußgängerzone in Herzberg gerollt? Da ist jemand mit gelber Windjacke und Spikes durchgerollt. Ich war noch mit meiner Familie Shoppen und habe denjenigen nur noch von hinten gesehen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Dezember 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Kai
> Bist du so ca. kurz vor 18.00 Uhr durch die Fußgängerzone in Herzberg gerollt? Da ist jemand mit gelber Windjacke und Spikes durchgerollt. Ich war noch mit meiner Familie Shoppen und habe denjenigen nur noch von hinten gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Maik



jo das war ich.Die Spikes hört man ganz schön wa.Auf welcher höhe warst du dort gerade???Im Dunkel ist es immer schwierig wenn zu erkennen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mano (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde am We auch ganz gerne mal wieder fahren. Dank Erkältung habe ich jetzt erstmal 1 1/2 Wochen nicht´s wirklich getan

Also falls ne Tour ansteht wäre ich dabei

Mfg Manoel


----------



## dwe60 (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hätte Interesse runter zukommen 

die Temperaturen sollen ja auch wenig angenehmer werden 

@Tobias: erzähl mal ein wenig zur Strecke - wenn ich das richtig lese geht es überwiegend auf Radwegen - sind  die geräumt? - liegt da festgefahrener Schnee? - oder doch eher Matsch und Schlamm?

Wieviel km sind das und wie lang fährt man da ca.?


----------



## Maik.Cube (10. Dezember 2010)

Glück Auf Dieter
So wie ich von Arbeitskollegen gehört habe liegt wohl in Duderstadt mehr Schnee als in Herzberg. Muß mann mal schauen.
Ich war heute Abend los den Langfast Richtung HKB hoch, mußte dann aber bald umdrehen, weil der Schnee zu weich wurde und kein Vortrieb mehr da war. Bin dann Straße nach Lonau und  Mariental hoch. Fing dann mächtig an zu schneien. Da war aber gut geräumt, es läst sich dort gut Fahren. Hatte noch ein Paar MTB spuren im Schnee gesehen. Wer das wohl war?
Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ja Maik, Dein Verdacht ist entspricht den Tatsachen 








Kommt, denn es ist alles bereit 

Ich bin allerdings in der Dämmerung runter. Als ich meine Sigma einschalten
wollte blieb es aber dunkel: Kabel ab 

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin
Bin heute den ganzen Tag nicht da. Falls Morgen eine Tour startet macht  einen Treffpunkt / Uhrzeit aus. Ich komme dann dahin.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Dezember 2010)

Für mich dieses Wochenende erstmal nichts angesagt. Wollte gerade mit dem Hund Brötchen holen fahren und kam keine 100 m. Der Schnee ist eine reine Pampe. Wie sieht es im Harz aus Dieter. Kann man Rodeln gehen?
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

heute Abend findet in Andreasberg ab 18.00 am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg das erste Flutlicht-Skifahren in diesem Jahr statt.
Meine Kinder möchten sich das nicht entgehen lassen.
Und ein paar Winterpokalpunkte gibts ja auch.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ich garnicht gedacht, das bei euch unten auch so viel Schnee liegt - schade eigentlich - dann werde ich morgen wohl mal wieder die Autofahrer zwischen Wildemann-Lautenthal-Hahnenklee ärgern 

oder hat jemand ne Alternative?

@Tobi:  Schnee haben wir mehr wie genug - es regnet inzwischen zwar schon den ganzen Tag - aber da bleibt genug übrig - zwar nicht mehr so schön pulverig - aber genug zum Rodeln - soll morgen ja auch wieder kühler werden 

@Holgi: Schien- und Wadenbeinbruch


----------



## Happy_User (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Frage an die Lokals. Lohn es sich, morgen früh aufzustehen und in den Harz zu kommen? Wie hat sich den heute so der Schnee entwickelt? 
Hier ist viel weggetaut.
Der Brocken hat Sturmwarnung. Wie ist es den mit dem Wind etwas flacher?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Holger!

Also eins vorweg: es lohnt sich *immer* in den Harz zu kommen  

Was hast du denn vor - biken? wandern? rodeln? skilaufen?

hier bei mir (Clausthal-Z. ca. 600m) regnet es den ganzen Tag - aber liegen tut noch mehr wie genug von dem weißen Zeug - gestern wurden ca. 60 cm gemeldet - Wind hat ein wenig nachgelassen

Brocken ist natürlich ne ganz andere Hausnummer - der liegt schließlich bei 1142m - hier kannst du dich live überzeugen (wenn man denn etwas sieht ;-) ):

http://www.harztourist.de/brockencam.asp


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hier in Hattorf hat es heute auch nur geregnet.Bin echt am überlegen die anderen Reifen wieder umzustecken,falls morgen etwas anliegt.Die Strassen sind hier frei.Aber wenns wieder Kalt wird sind die Wege verdammt Glatt.


Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (11. Dezember 2010)

Auf meinem Steppenwolf habe ich die hier drauf:







damit lässt auch auf Asphalt ganz gut fahren - nur alles ab 3 cm Schnee wird nicht wirklich fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte dann morgen biken. Mein Hardtail mit den Spikes etwas scheuchen. 
Ich sehe leider auch das Problem, dass wenn es friert, alles Eis wird. Kenne dies noch aus dem letzten Jahr. Da waren die Waldwege dann glasiert.  und ich hatte am Tag vorher wegen dem Regen die Mäntel getauscht. 
Mal sehen, wie die Nacht wird. Wenn es schneit wie angekündigt, kann es gut sein, dass ich gar nicht bis zur BAB komme.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn dass weiter so regnet ist morgen früh der Schnee wech.
Mit fahren werde ich morgen nach dem aufstehen kurzfristig entscheiden.
Wenn nicht Outdoor dann Indoor

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Dezember 2010)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte dann morgen biken. Mein Hardtail mit den Spikes etwas scheuchen.
> Ich sehe leider auch das Problem, dass wenn es friert, alles Eis wird. Kenne dies noch aus dem letzten Jahr. Da waren die Waldwege dann glasiert.  und ich hatte am Tag vorher wegen dem Regen die Mäntel getauscht.
> ...



Hallo Holger,

ich brauche nur meine Kassette und die Bremsscheiben tauschen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Steppenwolf habe ich die hier drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir Harzer sind schon verrückt.Spikes fürs Strassenrad und fürs MTB. Ich hatte auch shcon überlegt fürs Rennrad winterreifen zu besorgen. Die Spikes von Schwalbe sind jetzt auch 10 Euro teuerer geworden.
Wollte mit meiner Tochten am Wurmberg schlittenfahren, durch dauerregen haben wir uns zu Käspätlze in der Bavaria-Alm durchgerungen. Meine Spätzle sind aber besser!!!!!!!
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

in Hattorf regnet es,es ist zum:kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich war gestern mit Frederick noch Skifahren. Wir waren total durchgeweicht vom Niesel 





Warum nicht jetzt noch mal ne Runde im Regen? Bis 1500 hab ich noch Zeit

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (12. Dezember 2010)

Das was bei euch als Regen kam - wurde hier zum Schnee 

Und es war so viel das ich noch nicht mal Straße fahren konnte - was 2 Grad doch schon ausmachen 

Habe mich nun im Fitnessraum vergnügt - mal schauen was morgen geht

Ich habe übrigens erst mal Urlaub - wenn also jemand unter der Woche was unternimmt, meldet euch - vielleicht kann ich ja runter kommen


----------



## Mano (12. Dezember 2010)

Nabend

War heute den ganzen Tag am Sonnenberg Snowboarden Dachte erst das es nichts wird weil es leicht geregnet hat aber war doch ein sehr schöner Tag!
Bisschen Sonne habe ich auch gesehen
Hätte mal ne frage zum Winterpokal! Da ich ja jetzt den ganzen Tag aufm Brett stand finde ich es irgendwie ein bisschen schade nur 2 Punkte dafür zu bekommen? Ist es möglich sich den Tag in zwei Hälften zu teilen?
Wenn nicht is auch nicht schlimm würde ich nur gerne mal wissen!?

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## micha2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Mano schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne frage zum Winterpokal! Da ich ja jetzt den ganzen Tag aufm Brett stand finde ich es irgendwie ein bisschen schade nur 2 Punkte dafür zu bekommen? Ist es möglich sich den Tag in zwei Hälften zu teilen?



In der letzten Saison haben wir das so gehandhabt dass man Vormittag und Nachmittag als zwei getrennte Trainingseinheiten eintragen darf.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Mano (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja das hört sich gute an
Ist ja auch irgendwie doof das man den ganzen Tag sport macht und dann nichts dafür bekommt
Danke Michael

Mfg Mano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Steppenwolf habe ich die hier drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe noch so einen Satz im Keller. Guter Zustand, wenn also jemand sein Strassen MTB aufrüsten will, bitte melden!

Tim


----------



## micha2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

falls das Tauwetter anhält könnten wir gelegentlich mal zur Allerburg fahren:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Allerburg
Das sind von Herzberg weniger als 20km. Ich war noch nie da und kann nicht sagen wie die Wege auf den letzten Kilometern beschaffen sind.
Nächstes Wochenende habe ich aber keine Zeit.

Anderes Thema... Wer von euch macht am heiligen Vormittag mit bei der alljährlichen Tour Schierke-Brocken-Schierke? Ich habe noch jede Menge Platz im Auto. Keine Sorge, wir sind rechtzeitig zur Bescherung wieder zuhause.    
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour9.htm

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

den weg von schierke zum brocken,bin ich dieses jahr mit dem rr gefahren .da hoch,ist schon ne hausnr fuer sich


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls das Tauwetter anhält könnten wir gelegentlich mal zur Allerburg fahren:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Allerburg
> ...



Hi Micha,

würde gerne bei dir mit fahren.Werde Morgen erstmal fragen ob ich frei gekomme.Bei meinem Arbeitgeber ist das ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag:kotz:.
Wenn ich frei gekomme würde ich zu dir nach Herzberg mit dem Rad kommen.Darf leider zur Zeit kein Auto fahren.
Wann soll es eigentlich losgehen ????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Dezember 2010)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> den weg von schierke zum brocken,bin ich dieses jahr mit dem rr gefahren .da hoch,ist schon ne hausnr fuer sich



musst du am 24ten arbeiten ????


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

komme am 24 aus der nachtschicht


----------



## micha2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Baxter75 schrieb:


> den weg von schierke zum brocken,bin ich dieses jahr mit dem rr gefahren .da hoch,ist schon ne hausnr fuer sich



Ja, mit dem Rennrad ist das nicht so einfach. Aber mit MTB ist das gar kein Problem. Das sind auch nicht mehr Höhenmeter als von Herzberg zur Hanskühnenburg, denn Schierke liegt ja schon über 600m hoch. Die Brockenstrasse ist meistens sehr gut geräumt. Spikes sind aber empfehlenswert.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## micha2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Wann soll es eigentlich losgehen ????



Ich glaube es geht um 10:00 in Schierke los. Das wird sicher noch bekanntgegeben. Ich würde dann um 9:00 hier losfahren.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit dem nicht so einfach.hast du recht,vor allem,wenn mann in hardegsen gestartet ist


----------



## harzholgi (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mich heute nochmal durch fünf bis zehn cm Neuschnee hochgewühlt.





Runter war gar nicht so einfach, weil das Vorderrad immer einen Wall vor sich angehäuft hat 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Dezember 2010)

Mano schrieb:


> Ja das hört sich gute an
> Ist ja auch irgendwie doof das man den ganzen Tag sport macht und dann nichts dafür bekommt
> Danke Michael
> 
> Mfg Mano



Man muss ja schließlich auch irgendwann mal was essen u. ä. 

@micha: die Tour zur Allerburg hört sich interessant an - sind die 20 km einfache Strecke? - oder schon komplett?  - weiß vielleicht jemand wie die Strecke dorthin beschaffen ist?

Wegen dem Christmas-Ride bin ich auch am überlegen - bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig - bzw. weiß ich noch nicht was dort noch für Aufgaben auf mich warten 

@baxter: den Christmas-Ride mit RR??? 

@holgi: bekommst du eigentlich schon ein Honorar fürs Schneepflügen? 

bin heute ne Straßenrunde gefahren - man war das kalt - - 7 Grad - aber geil wars


----------



## micha2 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: die Tour zur Allerburg hört sich interessant an - sind die 20 km einfache Strecke? - oder schon komplett?  - weiß vielleicht jemand wie die Strecke dorthin beschaffen ist?



Maximal 20km einfache Strecke, wenn man quer durch den Rotenberg fährt dann eher nur 15km.
Bis Rhumspringe wäre ein Radweg, ab da Strasse bis Zwinge. Oder alternativ quer über den Rotenberg, am Golfplatz vorbei, aber ich weiss nicht ob da geräumt ist. Über die letzten Kilometer bis zur Burg kann ich nichts sagen. In Google Earth sind Bilder von der Burg drin.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Dezember 2010)

@dwe60

nein,das hast du falsch gelesen,bin im sommer mal mit dem rr von hardegsen zum brocken und zurück gefahren


----------



## Maik.Cube (13. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha
Wann würden wir den wieder in Herzberg sein?
Ich würde zugerne mitfahren, aber die Regierung hat schon ein leichtes Zähneflätschen gezeigt. Mal schauen ob ich Frei bekomme.(grins)
Mann hat ja diesen Tag noch einiges zu tun, mit Baum und so.
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (13. Dezember 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Wann würden wir den wieder in Herzberg sein?
> Ich würde zugerne mitfahren, aber die Regierung hat schon ein leichtes Zähneflätschen gezeigt. Mal schauen ob ich Frei bekomme.(grins)
> Mann hat ja diesen Tag noch einiges zu tun, mit Baum und so.
> Gruß Maik




bist nicht der einzigste mit dem Zähneflätschen


----------



## micha2 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Wann würden wir den wieder in Herzberg sein?
> Ich würde zugerne mitfahren, aber die Regierung hat schon ein leichtes Zähneflätschen gezeigt. Mal schauen ob ich Frei bekomme.(grins)
> Mann hat ja diesen Tag noch einiges zu tun, mit Baum und so.
> Gruß Maik



Den Baum kann man auch schon vorher aufstellen. Also wenn es in Schierke um 10:00 losgeht dann sind wir um 11:00 oben, 15 Minuten Fototermin, 25 Minuten Rückfahrt, 15 Minuten einpacken, maximal 1 Stunde mit dem Auto bis Herzberg. Also wären wir um 13:00 schon wieder hier, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja Ja 
Ich glaube ich habe grünes Licht bekommen.
Die Rückkehrzeit ist OK, und der Baum wird den Abend vorher aufgestellt.
Also Micha wenn du noch 1 Platz hast? Bin dabei.
Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (13. Dezember 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Ja Ja
> Ich glaube ich habe grünes Licht bekommen.
> Die Rückkehrzeit ist OK, und der Baum wird den Abend vorher aufgestellt.
> Also Micha wenn du noch 1 Platz hast? Bin dabei.
> Gruß Maik



ok, geht klar.

Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> ok, geht klar.
> 
> Michael



micha hast meinen platz schon mit eingeplant??
habe gestern nachgefragt,er kann es mir erst am 22. sagen ob ich frei gekomme.


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> micha hast meinen platz schon mit eingeplant??
> habe gestern nachgefragt,er kann es mir erst am 22. sagen ob ich frei gekomme.



Du bist eingeplant, ich habe genug Platz im Auto.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls das Tauwetter anhält könnten wir gelegentlich mal zur Allerburg fahren:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Allerburg
> Das sind von Herzberg weniger als 20km. Ich war noch nie da und kann nicht sagen wie die Wege auf den letzten Kilometern beschaffen sind.



Auf die Allerburg (Bild auf Panoramio) geht die letzten paar Meter ein kurzer trail hoch.
Von Herzberg her könnte man über den Rothenberg nach Zwinge, weiter auf dem alten Bahndamm (Radweg) nach Weißenborn, weiter NO zur Wegspinne oberhalb Weilrode und westlich vor dem Wald mit einem schönen Blick auf den Harz weiter zur Allerburg. 
Rückweg dann Bockelnhagen, Silkerode, Königshagen, Barbis.
Die Wege sind ohne Schnee einfach Schotter und Asphalt...

Viel Spass... (im Moment wohl eher beim Skilanglauf...)


----------



## micha2 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wie ich gerade gelesen habe startet die Tour Schierke-Brocken-Schierke am 24.12. bereits um 9:00 Uhr in Schierke (nicht um 10:00, wie ich irrtümlich geschrieben habe). 
Die Abfahrt in Herzberg wäre dann schon um 8:00 Uhr. 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (16. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist ja noch besser!!!!!!!!!!!
Mehr Luft nach hinten raus.
Hast du bitte ein Link von dem Tread wo du das gelesen hast?
Gruß Maik

AAHHH schon gefunden selber such!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha


----------



## dwe60 (17. Dezember 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Auf die Allerburg (Bild auf Panoramio) geht die letzten paar Meter ein kurzer trail hoch.
> Von Herzberg her könnte man über den Rothenberg nach Zwinge, weiter auf dem alten Bahndamm (Radweg) nach Weißenborn, weiter NO zur Wegspinne oberhalb Weilrode und westlich vor dem Wald mit einem schönen Blick auf den Harz weiter zur Allerburg.
> Rückweg dann Bockelnhagen, Silkerode, Königshagen, Barbis.
> Die Wege sind ohne Schnee einfach Schotter und Asphalt...
> ...



Danke für die Infos - werden Radwege eigentlich geräumt? - oder liegt da gar nichts?

Hier hat es letzte Nacht wieder 20 cm rausgehauen - wenn ich jedes Schaufeln als Alternative eintragen könnte wäre ich schon bei 400 Punkten 

In absehbarer Zeit darf auch  schon  wieder auf den Schuppen bzw. Carport um das Dach freizumachen - wir sind hier oben ja so einiges gewohnt, aber so viel innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen ist schon heftig 

Wie schaut es denn bei euch unten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos - werden Radwege eigentlich geräumt? - oder liegt da gar nichts?
> 
> Hier hat es letzte Nacht wieder 20 cm rausgehauen - wenn ich jedes Schaufeln als Alternative eintragen könnte wäre ich schon bei 400 Punkten
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

Weiss,Weiss und noch mehr Weiss
Radwege mal so mal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

liegt für Morgen etwas an????


Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss morgen meinen Carport von mind. 30 cm befreien - aktuell geht das noch halbwegs - wenn es erst mal ins plus geht dann wird das Zeug sauschwer 

bin heute mal auf Straße gefahren - nicht wirklich schön - aber besser wie nichts 

werden die Radwege bei euch irgendwann mal geräumt? - oder bleiben die so?

Christmas-Ride würde ich ja gern mal mitfahren - muss aber wohl kurzfristig entscheiden ob es zeitlich geht - und (viel wichtiger) ob das Auto zu bekommen ist


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,

überraschender Weise habe ich für morgen frei bekommen 
Die Familie geht mit Freunden Boarden und Zocken 

Hat jemand Zeit, morgen mit zur Hanskühnenburg zu radeln?
Ich habe eben schon einmal recherchiert: Das Mariental ist geräumt

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> überraschender Weise habe ich für morgen frei bekommen
> Die Familie geht mit Freunden Boarden und Zocken
> ...



Hallo Holgi,
wann willst Du los???
Müsste um 13.00 wieder daheim sein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> wann willst Du los???
> Müsste um 13.00 wieder daheim sein.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hallo,
dann müßte man bei Start in Herzberg um 0900 los. 
Zwei Stunden hoch, 1 Stunde blablabla, 1 Stunde wieder runter.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann müßte man bei Start in Herzberg um 0900 los.
> Zwei Stunden hoch, 1 Stunde blablabla, 1 Stunde wieder runter.
> 
> Holgi



wäre das für dich ok,oder ist es zu früh????
Ich fahre ja von Hattorf aus los.


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wäre das für dich ok,oder ist es zu früh????



Hallo,
für mich wäre das ok.
Bei der Zeitplanung ist jeweils noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit für wetterbedingte Verzögerungen drin. Ich bin, speziell auch bergab nicht der Schnellste.
Vorteil des leicht frühen Termins wäre, dass es am Target noch nicht so voll ist 

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für mich wäre das ok.
> Bei der Zeitplanung ist jeweils noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit für wetterbedingte Verzögerungen drin. Ich bin, speziell auch bergab nicht der Schnellste.
> Vorteil des leicht frühen Termins wäre, dass es am Target noch nicht so voll ist
> ...



Holgi,
ich fahre um 8.00 in Hattorf los.Werde von Aschenhütte die alte Strasse nach Herzberg nehmen und dann am Herkules vorbei.Treffpunkt Kreuzung nach Lonau???Fahrzeit so ca.45 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Holgi,
> ich fahre um 8.00 in Hattorf los.Werde von Aschenhütte die alte Strasse nach Herzberg nehmen und dann am Herkules vorbei.Treffpunkt Kreuzung nach Lonau???Fahrzeit so ca.45 min



OK!

Versuchen wir es mal. 
Wir sollten dann morgen früh noch einmal kontakten. 
Wenn es über Nacht zu stark schneien sollte,
können wir notfalls dann noch neutralisieren.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Versuchen wir es mal.
> Wir sollten dann morgen früh noch einmal kontakten.
> ...



ab wann bist Du online ?????


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ab wann bist Du online ?????



spätestens 6.30.
Unter 0170 - 8 64 03 48 können wir ab 0900 zwischendurch mal die Schneelage direkt von der Burg einholen.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> spätestens 6.30.
> Unter 0170 - 8 64 03 48 können wir ab 0900 zwischendurch mal die Schneelage direkt von der Burg einholen.
> 
> Holgi



bin ab 6.30 auf.
Bis dann


----------



## harzholgi (18. Dezember 2010)

bis dann


----------



## harzholgi (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin Pit,

ich war gerade mal draussen. Bei mir liegen 5 cm Neuschnee, oben sind es eventuell 10.

Das Zeitfenster wird eng.
Wir werden zwar fahren können, ab extrem langsam voran kommen.
Und Dein Weg ist weit....

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2010)

moin,

hier sind auch 5cm gefallen.In welche Richtung wollen wir fahren??
HKB versuchen ???


----------



## harzholgi (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde jetzt heute morgen Aussteigen, mein Haus freischaufeln
und heute Mittag eventuell noch mal eine verkürzte Runde  versuchen.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde jetzt heute morgen Aussteigen, mein Haus freischaufeln
> und heute Mittag eventuell noch mal eine verkürzte Runde  versuchen.
> ...



ok,
ich werde eine Runde hier im Flachen drehen.Geht ja auch so schon in die Beine.Hier hat es gerade auch wieder angefangen zu schneien.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (19. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bis dort bin ich gekommen und dann gings wieder zurück.
Strasse bis zum Parkplatz war geschoben und dann nicht mehr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2010)

Und Holgi - hast du dein Haus von den Schneemassen befreien können? 

Ich habe hier  auch nur unerheblich mehr wie 5 cm:









nach Sport ist mir nun nicht mehr zu mute

so langsam kann es aufhören - ich mag schon nicht mehr 

wenn man bedenkt, dass der Winter ja eigentlich erst morgen beginnt 

@Kai: schön flach hast du es da


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2010)

@micha: wäre das nicht was für dich:

http://www.bikedorado.com/ausschreibung.html


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Und Holgi - hast du dein Haus von den Schneemassen befreien können?
> 
> Ich habe hier  auch nur unerheblich mehr wie 5 cm:
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter,
runter war angenehmer.Du bist aber auch nicht zubeneiden,könntest :kotz:wa.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man es als Krafttraining betrachtet gehts 


letzten Winter war es erst im Februar so viel - und nun schon im  Dezember - ich hoffe mal das geht nicht so weiter


----------



## Happy_User (19. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: wäre das nicht was für dich:
> 
> http://www.bikedorado.com/ausschreibung.html



Hmmmmm, 48 WP Punkte.  4er Teams sind zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (19. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Bis dort bin ich gekommen und dann gings wieder zurück.
> Strasse bis zum Parkplatz war geschoben und dann nicht mehr.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hallo,

Du warst es also tatsächlich 
Gibst Du zu, für diese Schäden in der Schneedecke im Mariental verantwortlich zu sein?








Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2010)

Jepp - schaut exakt nach nem Rocky Hinterrad aus


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Dezember 2010)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du warst es also tatsächlich
> Gibst Du zu, für diese Schäden in der Schneedecke im Mariental verantwortlich zu sein?
> ...



jepp ich wars.Wann warst Du dort ????
Womit bist Du unterwegs gewesen ????

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (19. Dezember 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> jepp ich wars.Wann warst Du dort ????
> Womit bist Du unterwegs gewesen ????
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hallo,

1. 14.00 Uhr
2. Winterstiefel 

Beim Verfolgen Deiner Spur habe ich richtig mitgelitten und mich immer
gefragt: "Wann bricht er endlich ab?"
Ich wußte ja noch nicht, dass Du es wirklich gewesen bist.

Als ich dann wieder runter bin, kam mir der Schneeflug entgegen. Aber morgen früh wird es wohl wieder so aussehen

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie regelmäßig wird die Marientalstraße eigentlich geräumt?


----------



## harzholgi (21. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie regelmäßig wird die Marientalstraße eigentlich geräumt?



Hallo,

es vergeht selten mehr als ein Tag, bis nach Schneefällen wieder geräumt ist 
Sicherheitshalber anrufen unter Tel. 0170 - 8 64 03 48.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi Micha,

was meinst Du wenn wir am 24.12 erst um 8 Uhr los fahren wird das nicht einwenig eng bei diesem Wetter ????Wenn Start um 9.00 ist,wir müssen uns noch fertig machen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> was meinst Du wenn wir am 24.12 erst um 8 Uhr los fahren wird das nicht einwenig eng bei diesem Wetter ????Wenn Start um 9.00 ist,wir müssen uns noch fertig machen.



Eine Stunde für 38km, das wird schon reichen, auch bei diesem Wetter. Die Fahrräder passen alle ins Auto rein, ohne dass sie zerlegt werden müssen. Länger als 5 Minuten brauchen wir nicht um uns fertig zu machen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Eine Stunde für 38km, das wird schon reichen, auch bei diesem Wetter. Die



 na, na, na!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wer fährt den alles jetzt mit ?????


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wer fährt den alles jetzt mit ?????



Du, Maik, und ich.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss warscheinlich für morgen absagen. Durch einen Todesfall in der Familie ist die Weihnachtsvorbereitung etwas zu kurz gekommen. Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich selber von Gieb. fahren.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich um 8.00 nicht da bin,braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Micha,

bin raus.Wünsche Dir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe versucht nach Schierke zu fahren, aber es ging nicht. An der Odertalsperre war es ziemlich glatt und schon ein Stau, da bin ich umgekehrt. Bin dann mit dem MTB von Herzberg auf vereister Strasse bis zur Herzberger Hütte hochgefahren. Schierke-Brocken-Schierke wird heute Abend auf dem Ergometer nachgeholt.

Wünsche euch schöne Feiertage,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe auch eine Runde gedreht.Teilweise schön vereist aber mit Spikes  geht das schon recht gut.

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!!!


Tim


----------



## dwe60 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir hier so das Wetter anschaue war die Entscheidung wohl ganz vernünftig

Es waren aber wohl doch einige oben - Respekt

Es gibt aber anscheinend an Silvester einen Alternativtermin - Wetter soll bis dahin auch wieder besser werden - zwar kälter aber ohne Sturmböen und Schneegestöber - mal schauen was nächste Woche dann geht 

Ich wünsche euch auch schöne Feiertage und nicht zuuu viele Kilos zum runterradeln


----------



## harzholgi (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich wünsche allen Mountainbikern




Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin
Wünsche euch auch noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben.
Wollte heute  über Lonau zur HKB Fahren, bin so gegen 9.00 Uhr Eingang Lonautal. Falls wer lust hat?
Gruß Maik

*Update: Komme erst gegen 9.30 Uhr hier weg.*


----------



## harzholgi (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Maik,

wie war es denn heute. Wie ist die Schneelage im Mariental?

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Holger
Die Schneelage im Mariental war heute bescheiden.
Bis zur 1. Schutzhütte wo der Weg sich dann gabelt, fuhr es sich wunderbar.
Ab da waren dann so ca. 2-3cm Neuschnee, zum Pflügen zu wenig zum Mtb Fahren ein wenig zu viel. Wo die Fahrspuren sind war es Hart gefrohren daneben Butterweich. Trotz ca. 4-5 Grad -. War schon ziemlich anstrengend da hoch heute. Es war schön brechend voll, na bei dem Herrlichen Wetter. Super waren die erstaunten Blicke der Langläufer. Ha Ha
Als ich dann am Ofen meine Heiße Schokolade schlürfte kam Olli rein,(Harzbertis bessere Hälfte HA HA) er war  mit dem Rad  über Düna Mühlenberg hochgekommen. Der Weg war wohl genauso.
Lonau Raus kam mir Micha entgegen, mit seinem VW Bus.
Hier noch mal ein Link mit schönen Bildern:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/fuerte0306/1dk63fe0s7fl66vv

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Lonau Raus kam mir Micha entgegen, mit seinem VW Bus.



Ach du warst das. Mit der Winterkleidung erkennt man die Leute gar nicht.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Maik,

das sind eindrucksvolle Bilder geworden 
Ich wäre auch lieber draußen gewesen  

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (29. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, schöne Aufnahmen 

Hat von euch jemand vor den Christmasride nachzuholen?:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499612


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Maik,

wenn man sich den aufgezeichneten Track mal anschaut, kann man die Qualen, die Du durchgemacht hast, ganz deutlich erkennen 





Warum hast Du nicht den Weg benutzt 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (29. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand vor den Christmasride nachzuholen?:



Ja, ich werde mitmachen. Möchte jemand ab Herzberg mitfahren?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (30. Dezember 2010)

,,Ha Ha"

Hallo Holger 

Das Problem was ich hatte war, ich mußte sehr dringend pullern.
Da ich aber sehr wählerisch bin nehme ich nicht gleich den 1. Baum.
Der muß schon passen sonst kann ich nicht. Das hört sich jetzt für den einen oder anderen komisch an, aber das ist halt so. Lol
Ne mal im erst, ich denke mal das im dichteren Wald mein Navi ein wenig am zucken ist was die GPS Verbindung angeht.
Ich habe mit MTB Schuhen den Waldweg natürlich nicht verlassen.
Sonst hätte ich heute keine Zehen mehr.

Hast du die Bilder bekommen?

Gruß Maik


----------



## harzholgi (30. Dezember 2010)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hast du die Bilder bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Maik



Hallo Maik,

sind bereits entwickelt  
Nochmal vielen Dank!

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde mitmachen. Möchte jemand ab Herzberg mitfahren?
> 
> Gruss
> Michael




Also ich bin raus - hier ist es schw....glatt - das ist es mir nicht wert

Spikes fürs Auto gibts ja leider nicht mehr


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2010)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Also ich bin raus - hier ist es schw....glatt - das ist es mir nicht wert
> 
> Spikes fürs Auto gibts ja leider nicht mehr



Moin Dieter,

hier in Hattorf sieht es nicht besser aus.Auf dem Auto eine Eisschicht,Gehweg A....Glatt.Werde nachher hier unten eine Runde drehen.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Happy_User (31. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
wohl war. Hier ist es auch super glatt. Na ja, vielleicht dann morgen als Neujahrstour. 

Wünsche schon einmal einen Guten Rutsch.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> hier in Hattorf sieht es nicht besser aus.Auf dem Auto eine Eisschicht,Gehweg A....Glatt.Werde nachher hier unten eine Runde drehen.



Ich bin auch nicht losgefahren. Habe mir aber schon ein anderes Training für heute und morgen überlegt. 

Guten Rutsch !
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich wünsche Euch einen Guten Rutsch (wird mit Spikes schwierig). Habe bis SO Gäste bin dann wieder für Touren bereit.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2010)

War sicherlich sehr vernünftig das bei den Straßenverhältnissen keiner los ist

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011 - vielleicht kann man sich mal wieder auf ne Runde Mariental treffen


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011.
Das neue Jahr wird angefangen womit das alte aufgehört hat.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Dezember 2010)

wo willst du ne runde fahren ????


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen ,

das Wetter ist ja mal zum:kotz:.Das Neujahrsvorhaben fällt in Wasser

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maik.Cube (1. Januar 2011)

Moin
Nicht aufregen Wetter wird bestimmt irgendwann mal besser!?!
Frohes neues Jahr Wünsche ich erstmal.

Micha warst du die Nacht Zelten oder so mit dem riesen Rucksack?
Hast ja noch Feuerholz gesammelt heute Morgen. Ha Ha

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Maik,



Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Micha warst du die Nacht Zelten oder so mit dem riesen Rucksack?



Da hast du gut geraten, genau so war's. Ich wollte mal den neuen Biwaksack ausprobieren. Es war angenehm warm. Heute morgen bin ich dann noch weiter zum Knollen und habe den 2011'er Käsekuchen angetestet.







Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Januar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Maik,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

du bist auch Schmerzfrei wa

Gruß Kai


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2011)

wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## Maik.Cube (1. Januar 2011)

Sagenhaft sage ich nur dazu.
Gruß Maik


micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Maik,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (2. Januar 2011)

Micha du verrückter Hund - wusste garnicht das du ein geborener Nehberg bist

Hast du wirklich die ganze Nacht verbracht?


----------



## micha2 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich die ganze Nacht verbracht?



Ja, die ganze Nacht. Ich habe doch gewusst dass der Knollenwirt erst um 9:00 aufmacht, also wäre es sinnlos gewesen vor 8:00 aus dem Schlafsack zu kriechen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (2. Januar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ja, die ganze Nacht. Ich habe doch gewusst dass der Knollenwirt erst um 9:00 aufmacht, also wäre es sinnlos gewesen vor 8:00 aus dem Schlafsack zu kriechen.



Hallo,

da war doch mal was:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5144615#post5144615

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite an alle aktiven und passiven Forumsmitglieder ein Gesundes und Erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.

@Micha: Du bist echt 'n *cooler* Hund! Auf so eine Idee muss man erstmal kommen!!

Für den Jahresbeginn hatten wir auch eine sehr nette Idee. Wir sind am  Sonntag morgen (sehr) früh auf den Brocken marschiert. Ruckzuck hatten  wir sieben Leutchen und zwei Hundchen beieinander und sind durch  herlichen Tiefschnee zum Brocken aufgstiegen. Schön war's!! Erst bei  unserer Rückkehr nach Oderbrück wurde es hier unten Lebhafter. Aber da  waren wir dann auch schon weg. Nächster Termin: Bei zwei Meter  Schneehöhe gibt's 'ne Wiederholung. 

Schöne Saison wünscht

harzberti


----------



## harzholgi (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

morgen früh soll das Wetter schön sein.
Ich will eine kleine Runde zur Hanskühnenburg fahren/schieben.
Hat jemand Lust?

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Holger 

Lust ja, aber leider muß mann ja wieder Geld verdienen gehen.
Wünsche dir(euch) viel Spaß.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Januar 2011)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> 
> Lust ja, aber leider muß mann ja wieder Geld verdienen gehen.
> Wünsche dir(euch) viel Spaß.
> Gruß Maik



Maik,

da bist du nicht alleine

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

gut, dann fahre ich eben allein 
Ich muß dringend was tun für den Winterpokal 

Vielleicht sieht man sich dann morgen Abend beim Flutlicht-Skifahren in St. Andreasberg.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist die aktuelle Zwischen-Auswertung nach 2 von 5 Monaten. Wer genau nach seiner Vorab-Schätzung trainiert, müsste jetzt 40% geschafft haben: 


```
Vorab-     Punkte      Punkte 
              Schätzung  Ende Nov.   Ende Dez.
micha2           400     165 (41%)   314 (78%)
dwe60            400     157 (39%)   345 (86%)
harzholgi        275     134 (49%)   230 (84%)
bike-flori       500      36 ( 7%)    49 (10%)
pitbull75        450     162 (36%)   324 (72%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025     654 (32%)  1262 (62%)

emil_strauss     275     136 (49%)   186 (68%)
happy_user       500     173 (35%)   339 (68%)
mano             350      99 (28%)   127 (36%)
harzerbergziege  400     120 (30%)   185 (46%)
maik_cube        375      34 ( 9%)    55 (15%)
die_spiker      1900     562 (30%)   892 (47%)
```

Gruss
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

das Wetter war heute nicht so, wie ich es erhofft hatte 
Diesig, trübe, arschkalt 
Und das Bild zeigt eine total einseitige prozentuale Verteilung der Wintersportgeräte. Kaum MTB 




Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Januar 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> morgen früh soll das Wetter schön sein.
> Ich will eine kleine Runde zur Hanskühnenburg fahren/schieben.
> ...



Hallo Holger, habe es leider zu spät gelesen. Habe erstmal die langlaufski zur Wartung gegeben. Ich könnte Sa oder Sonntag fahren.
Gruß Tobias


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hat mich Micha daran erinnert, nach zutragen! Thx
Habe Gestern unseren Urlaub gebucht. Zwei Wochen Lanzarote! Da kann ich mich schonmal freuen! Nach dem extrem stressigen Weihnachtsgeschäft längst überfällig. Auf Lanzarote werden dann die Punkte purzeln...;-) Und hoffentlich auch Pfunde...

Werden dieses Jahr wohl endlich mal als Team bei der Tour d ènergie starten.


----------



## micha2 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mich Micha daran erinnert, nach zutragen!



Dann muss ich ja gleich nochmal die Auswertung ändern:


```
Vorab-     Punkte      Punkte 
              Schätzung  Ende Nov.   Ende Dez.
micha2           400     165 (41%)   314 (78%)
dwe60            400     157 (39%)   345 (86%)
harzholgi        275     134 (49%)   230 (84%)
bike-flori       500      36 ( 7%)    49 (10%)
pitbull75        450     162 (36%)   324 (72%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025     654 (32%)  1262 (62%)

emil_strauss     275     136 (49%)   240 (87%)
happy_user       500     173 (35%)   339 (68%)
mano             350      99 (28%)   127 (36%)
harzerbergziege  400     120 (30%)   185 (46%)
maik_cube        375      34 ( 9%)    55 (15%)
die_spiker      1900     562 (30%)   946 (50%)
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Dieter, ist im Harz oben noch langlauf möglich. Hier unten taut gerade alles mit dem Regen weg? Wollte gleich meine ski wieder abholen.
Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, ist im Harz oben noch langlauf möglich. Hier unten taut gerade alles mit dem Regen weg? Wollte gleich meine ski wieder abholen.
> Tobias



Hi Tobis,

hier unten braucht man echt Wasserski
Mit Spikes zu fahren??? manche Feldwege ok,aber der Rest ,da guckt der Aspalt schon wieder durch.Das Wetter ist zum:kotz:.
Aber ohne Schnee sieht Mann die Randsteine besser.
Mein Rahmen hat seit dem Vorfall am Unterrohr 3 fette Kratzer(scharfkantig).

Gruß Kai


----------



## Happy_User (7. Januar 2011)

Joo, 
der Mist ist, dass es immer wieder Eisplatten gibt, und da braucht man dan ndie Spikes. Also entweder alles weg, oder Schnee und der nicht höher als so 2 oder 3 cm. 
Mal schauen, was die Nacht noch bringt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Das geht ja nun garnicht das der Herr K. aus H. mich mit seinen Rollenorgien von der Spitze verdrängt 

@Tobi: bin jetzt zwar nicht so der Skiläufer aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das hier noch vernünftig geht - Donnerstag früh hat es noch mal 5 cm rausgehauen - das ging dann in Dauerregen über der immer noch anhält - da dürfte von jeder noch so gut gespurten Loipe nicht mehr viel da sein

@Tim: da wird man ja neidisch - wann gehts denn los?

 Team in Göttingen hört sich toll an  - wieviel Leute braucht man da eigentlich?


Ich habe mich letzten Sonntag mit ein paar Junx aus Goslar und Umgebung getroffen - wir haben die Granetalsperre umrundet - ist eine feste Straße die im Winter gut geräumt wird - mit der festen Schneedecke in Kombi mit Eis war das mit Spikes klasse fahrbar


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Das geht ja nun garnicht das der Herr K. aus H. mich mit seinen Rollenorgien von der Spitze verdrängt
> 
> ...




Hi Dieter,

was bleibt einem den anderes übrig bei diesem Sch....wetter.Da ich ja immer bis 16.00 arbeiten muss.Draussen immer alleine wird auf die Dauer
auch langweilig.Lieber Rolle als gar keine Bewegung.
Wobei Rolle auch kein Geschenk ist,aud die Dauer.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Januar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi Tobis,
> 
> hier unten braucht man echt Wasserski
> Mit Spikes zu fahren??? manche Feldwege ok,aber der Rest ,da guckt der Aspalt schon wieder durch.Das Wetter ist zum:kotz:.
> ...



Hallo  Kai,

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Fully für den Alpencross. BOC kannst vergessen, Beno hat ein Super Cube im Angebot aber dafür muss ich meinen SMART in Zahlung geben.
Auf die  Rolle habe ich auch langsam keinen Bock mehr. Hier sind die Lauf- und Radwege total vereist. Würde gerne mal wieder Rennradfahren.


Sind die Kratzer schlimm?

Tobi


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo  Kai,
> 
> ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Fully für den Alpencross. BOC kannst vergessen, Beno hat ein Super Cube im Angebot aber dafür muss ich meinen SMART in Zahlung geben.
> Auf die  Rolle habe ich auch langsam keinen Bock mehr. Hier sind die Lauf- und Radwege total vereist. Würde gerne mal wieder Rennradfahren.
> ...



Hi,

welches Cube Modell????
Rennrad draussen, vor April wird das glaube nichts.Wegen dem Salz ,dafür ist mir das Rad zuschade.Wenn es ein älterer Alu-Renner wäre,wäre mir das egal.
Zu den Kratzer,im Kampf muss man halt Federn lassen.
Bei einem neuen Rad wäre es ärgerlich,es ist ja schon ein altes Rad.
Werde sie dir bei der nächsten gemeinsammen Ausfahrt mal zeigen.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Happy_User (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Kai,

das mit dem Salz am RR ist kein Problem. Habe ich die letzten Jahre auch schon gemacht, weil die Strassen schneller frei sind.
Einfach danach duschen und mit Brunox abreiben. Das klappt.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2011)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> das mit dem Salz am RR ist kein Problem. Habe ich die letzten Jahre auch schon gemacht, weil die Strassen schneller frei sind.
> Einfach danach duschen und mit Brunox abreiben. Das klappt.
> ...




Hallo Holger,

hoffe das es im März schon mal klappt mit dem RR.
Dann nochmal schön Punkte sammeln mit langen Einheiten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Januar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches Cube Modell????
> Rennrad draussen, vor April wird das glaube nichts.Wegen dem Salz ,dafür ist mir das Rad zuschade.Wenn es ein älterer Alu-Renner wäre,wäre mir das egal.
> ...



Habe mir das CUBE STING HPC ELIXIR CR von 3.3 auf 2.6 runter gesetzt. Ist aber ein Carbon Rahmen, war mir auch zu hecklastig. Als HT Fahren muss man sich an breiten lenker und aufrechter sitzposition gewöhnen

http://nolte.shopsysteme.cc/CUBE-STING-HPC-ELIXIR-CR-2010-Rh-18-Zoll_detail_6252_2327.html


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Januar 2011)

Die Meinungen sind ja geteilt, was Fullys bei TransAlps betrifft. Bei meinen Alpentouren sehe ich immer sehr wenige Einheimische mit Fullies, ausser DHler.
Gewicht, Anfälligkeit und Trageeigenschaften sprechen gegen Fully.


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Habe mir das CUBE STING HPC ELIXIR CR von 3.3 auf 2.6 runter gesetzt. Ist aber ein Carbon Rahmen, war mir auch zu hecklastig. Als HT Fahren muss man sich an breiten lenker und aufrechter sitzposition gewöhnen
> 
> http://nolte.shopsysteme.cc/CUBE-STING-HPC-ELIXIR-CR-2010-Rh-18-Zoll_detail_6252_2327.html




Sieht echt schick aus.Bin ja mit dem Cube Fritzz auch am Gardasee gewesen,war auch eine Umstellung von der Fahrposition.Bergauf nicht ganz so schön aber runter um so besser.
So muss jetzt zur Nachtschicht.
Bis dann


Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Januar 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Die Meinungen sind ja geteilt, was Fullys bei TransAlps betrifft. Bei meinen Alpentouren sehe ich immer sehr wenige Einheimische mit Fullies, ausser DHler.
> Gewicht, Anfälligkeit und Trageeigenschaften sprechen gegen Fully.



Ich bin auch am überlegen mein HT mit etwas dickeren Schlappen zu nehmen. Komme damit auch im Harz überall durch, nur nicht so schnell. Da weiss ich wenn etwas kaputt geht wo dran es liegt...
Mal sehen bis August ist noch Zeit


----------



## Happy_User (7. Januar 2011)

Alsooooo,...
So fangen Grundsatzdiskussionen an. 
Ich bin selber lange mit HT in den Alpen gefahren. Geht. 
Allerdings ist ein gutes Fully mit viel Federweg auf ausgesetzten Wegen unersetzlich. an die Sitzposition kann man sich schnell gewöhnen. Für mich war wichtig, dass ich den Hinterbau zum Klettern blockieren kann. Dies geht zwar auch bei dem Cube, da ist aber der Hebel am Dämpfer Richtung Reifen und so nicht bei der Fahrt im Sitzen zu blockieren. Dies ist auf dem Trek anders. Da geht das ohne Probleme. Auch ist bei dem durch die geänderte Geometrie das Klettern auf steilen Rampen super möglich. Der Radstand ist da eigentlich länger, als bei einem HT. 

Durch die sportliche Sitzposition auf dem HT, verliere ich den Grip auf dem Hinterrad. Das Problem habe ich auf dem Trek nicht.

Und der Spass im Trail, wen es den dann mal runter geht, kein Vergleich.

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Januar 2011)

Das kann alles richtig sein. Ich habe jetzt 3 AllM ausprobiert und fühlt mich nicht richtig wohl. Auf dem Marathon-Fully mit 100 mm Federweg kam die Sitzposition mir mehr entgegen. 
Ich werde mal versuchen ein Rad auf einem "richtigen" Weg auszuprobieren. Mal sehen wer das anbietet. Na Smitti was sagst Du?


----------



## dwe60 (8. Januar 2011)

Schmitti wird sagen:  STUMPI 

Sitzposition lässt sicherlich variieren - der Vorbau bei Speci ist sowieso variabel - und mit gescheiten Sattelstütze hat man schon nen großen Spielraum - habe mir ne Thomson Elite mit Setback zugelegt


----------



## Happy_User (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du mal ein AM richtig testen möchtest, leih Dir doch bei http://www.roseversand.de/ eins für 3 Tage aus. Das könnte sich für Dich lohnen.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## dwe60 (8. Januar 2011)

Das ist sogar hier in Clausthal-Z. möglich - die sogenannte Untermühle ist Testcenter  

http://www.untermuehle.eu/


----------



## harzholgi (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich konnte heute die Spikes mal richtig testen 
Im Mariental hoch, Richtung Hanskühnenburg. Der Grip reichte gerade aus, um das Weiterkommen sicherzustellen.

Plötzlich kam mir ein Hund entgegen. Das passende Herrchen war nicht zu sehen und so fing ich an, mir sorgen zu machen. Ich vermutete bereits einen Sturz auf dem Eis, da erkannte ich dass es sich nicht um einen Hund sondern um ein Wildschein handelte 
Als mich der Keiler bemerkte, versuchte er bergaufwärts zu fliehen, blieb aber im Tiefschnee stecken. Daraufhin kam er wieder auf den Weg und entschied sich dann zum Glück dazu bergabwärts zu entkommen. 









Trotz der Spikes gelang es mir fast nicht, vorwärts zu kommen und irgendwann entschied ich mich dazu umzudrehen. Nun tauchte das nächste Problem auf: Mit den Beinen auf der Erde gibt es gar keinen Grip! Keine Spikes unter den Stiefeln. Also wieder aufgestiegen und die Nägel ins Eis gedrückt. Aber in den schmalen Fahrspuren der Autos rastet man ein wie in Schienen. 

Alles in allem eine spassige Tour

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. Januar 2011)

Holgi, das du inzwischen schon die armen Tiere aus dem Wald treibst hätte ich nun nicht vermutet


----------



## Happy_User (8. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Das ist sogar hier in Clausthal-Z. möglich - die sogenannte Untermühle ist Testcenter
> 
> http://www.untermuehle.eu/


Coole Sache. 
Teststrecke Kaiserweg nach Bad Harzburg und Zurück
Freitag mit HT
Samstag mit Marathon Fully
Sonntag mit AM 150 mm Vorne und 140 Hinten.
Montag dann zu Schmitti gehen. 

Und das bis Ende März gibt WPs ohne Ende.

Grüße


----------



## Snakeskin (12. Januar 2011)

Naabend Allerseits.
Ich lese hier gerade etwas von Transalp! Wer fährt wann von wo nach wo?
Ich bin auch am überlegen meine erste Transalp zu fahren.
Und ein AM Fully mit 140mm und Tpo Zustand habe ich auch noch zu verkaufen.
Gabel und Dämpfer vom Lenker aus blockierbar!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Januar 2011)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Naabend Allerseits.
> Ich lese hier gerade etwas von Transalp! Wer fährt wann von wo nach wo?
> Ich bin auch am überlegen meine erste Transalp zu fahren.
> Und ein AM Fully mit 140mm und Tpo Zustand habe ich auch noch zu verkaufen.
> Gabel und Dämpfer vom Lenker aus blockierbar!



Also, ich habe mich für einen kurzen AX lowbudget ende august angemeldet.
4 Tage ohne gepäcktransport , Hüttenübernachtung. Tegernsee nach Sterzing


----------



## harzholgi (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin heute Nachmittag mal zur Hanskühnenburg hoch.
bis auf zwei kleine Stellen ist das Mariental schneefrei





Leider bin ich morgen wegen einer privaten Feier verhindert

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe für euch beide für morgen noch einen Tip für eine weitere kleine Besichtigung:
Aus der Sösetalsperre wird derzeit Wasser abgelassen. Man kann bis unmittelbar an die Düse, da nichts gesperrt ist.
Für meine Kinder war das gestern sehr eindrucksvoll








Viel Spaß
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (16. Januar 2011)

In der Ecke war ich gestern auch - bin auf Straße unterwegs gewesen - nach OHA runter und dann durch Sösetal über Riefensbeek-K. wieder hoch nach Clausthal 

heute noch mal ne  Runde: Stieglitzecke - Sonnenberg - Oderteich - Torfhaus - Altenau - home 

wer weiß wie lang die Straßen noch frei sind


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> In der Ecke war ich gestern auch - bin auf Straße unterwegs gewesen - nach OHA runter und dann durch Sösetal über Riefensbeek-K. wieder hoch nach Clausthal
> 
> heute noch mal ne  Runde: Stieglitzecke - Sonnenberg - Oderteich - Torfhaus - Altenau - home
> 
> wer weiß wie lang die Straßen noch frei sind



Hallo Dieter,

habe vorhin auch eine kleine Runde gedreht.Nach Pöhlde-Scharzfeld(Burgruine-Einhornhöhle) und über Herzberg zurück.
Bei so schönem Wetter,es könnte auch so bleiben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (16. Januar 2011)

Schade nur das es mit dem "Frühling" bald schon wieder aus  ist - ab Mittwoch geht es wieder ins Minus und soll auch wieder schneien - schade eigentlich 

Könnte mich ans aktuelle Wetter glatt gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## dwe60 (19. Januar 2011)

Holgi - was willst du uns damit sagen? 

Hier gehts so langsam wieder in den Winter über - Minusgrade und immer wieder Schneefall  - ich wollte heute Nachmittag eigentlich noch ne Runde auf der Straße drehen, aber das war mir dann doch zu Weiß


----------



## harzholgi (19. Januar 2011)

> Holgi - was willst du uns damit sagen?



Hallo,

es war super Wetter am Sonntag und ich konnte nicht fahren 

 Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. Januar 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es war super Wetter am Sonntag und ich konnte nicht fahren
> 
> Holgi



Das kenne ich, so gings mir am Sonntag auch! Hoffe das am diesen WE besser wird.


----------



## micha2 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Hier gehts so langsam wieder in den Winter über - Minusgrade und immer wieder Schneefall (



Reicht es schon für Langlauf? Sind schon irgendwelche Loipen gespurt?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
wie ich gerade gelesen habe, ist es leider aus mit der Veranstaltung.
Sehr schade. Wäre dieses Jahr wohl angetreten....
Bleibt nur noch Tour d`energie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (21. Januar 2011)

@micha: ich weiß es zwar nicht wirklich, aber bei gerade mal 3 cm Neuschnee wird hier noch nichts gespurt sein - das einzige wird wohl am Sonnenberg sein - dort ist am WE ein Wettkampf

@Tim: ich gehe mal davon aus, das du Elliehausen meinst? 

Ja, ist schade das es dort nicht mehr weitergeht - aber Uwe hatte sowas schon letztes Jahr angedeutet

Wieviel Leute brauchen wir eigentlich für ein Team bei der TdE?


----------



## micha2 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: ich weiß es zwar nicht wirklich, aber bei gerade mal 3 cm Neuschnee wird hier noch nichts gespurt sein - das einzige wird wohl am Sonnenberg sein - dort ist am WE ein Wettkampf



Ach so, nur 3cm. Das reicht natürlich nicht. Hier habe ich eine aktuelle Liste der Loipen gefunden:
http://www.oberharz.de/wintersportbericht.html



dwe60 schrieb:


> TdE?



Oder der Frankenwald-Radmarathon am 31.7.2011. Der gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut weil es da keine Zeitnahme gibt. Es geht eher darum, sich eine bestimmte (möglichst lange) Distanz als Ziel zu setzen und das dann durchzuziehen, egal in welcher Zeit. Das heisst ganz egal ist es nicht, weil irgendwann die Verpflegungsstände abgebaut werden 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tim: ich gehe mal davon aus, das du Elliehausen meinst?
> Yepp;
> 
> Ja, ist schade das es dort nicht mehr weitergeht - aber Uwe hatte sowas schon letztes Jahr angedeutet
> ...



Ein Team müssen vier Leute sein. Ich habe es geschafft, dass wir mit dem Laden antreten.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. Januar 2011)

Zum Frankenwald Marathon bin ich geteilter Meinung. Das Drumherum war seltsam.
- auf dem Caravanplatz gabs keine Toiletten oder Wasser? Man musste bis zum Sportplatz laufen, ca. 10 min
- zum Essen muste man mehrere Wertmarken kaufen, Um Chilli und Salat zu essen, war man einige Euros los...

Auf der Webseite gibts nen Link zu http://www.querfeldein-mountainbike-marathon.de/index.html,
Auch interessant. Der Zwing? Marathon oder wo ist der? Dieter? würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Happy_User (22. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wieviel Leute brauchen wir eigentlich für ein Team bei der TdE?



Hallo dwe60,

also solange Du nicht auf Sieg fahren willst, kann ich mich für die 80 km begeistern. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> also solange Du nicht auf Sieg fahren willst, kann ich mich für die 80 km begeistern.



Mit dem Gedanken könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Werft mal einen Blick in das Thema "Thüringer Bilderrätsel". Die Regeln wurden geändert, der geografische Bereich ist jetzt "Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser".


----------



## dwe60 (23. Januar 2011)

Die 80 sind mir zuviel - zumal ich noch nicht einschätzen kann wie sich das mit Rennrad fährt - bisher bin ich immer mit MTB gefahren - diesmal kann ich mir von Tim eins leihen - mal schauen wie ich damit zurecht komme 

@Tim: das ist mir viel zu weit weg  - ich werde die TdE fahren - ansonsten einige Marathons hier im Harz (Altenau - Trenga - Biesenrode) und im Solling (Lönskrug - Zierenberg - Neuhaus)

damit bin ich voll und ganz ausgelastet


----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Die 80 sind mir zuviel - zumal ich noch nicht einschätzen kann wie sich das mit Rennrad fährt - bisher bin ich immer mit MTB gefahren ...



80km Rennrad sind wie 40km MTB.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist aber, dass die TdE ein Rennen ist, d.h. es gibt Zeitvorgaben. a der schnellste um 42 fährt, sollte man auch als Jedermann einen entsprechend hohen Schnitt fahren können. Zudem sind auch einige Höhenmeter zu fahren, also bitte nicht unterschätzen.
Völlig geil ist dann die Anfeuerung am Hohen Hagen und bei der Zieleinfahrt!
Bei einem Marathon ist das halt nicht so ausgeprägt.
Wir werden als Laden auch auf der 40er fahren. Es sind doch einge Beginner dabei und Spass soll es auch machen!
Dwe, dann sehen wir uns zum Frühstück der TdE? Wegen des Radels, melde dich nochmal.

Tim


----------



## Happy_User (24. Januar 2011)

Moin,

also ich hab mich mal zur 80 angemeldet. Ein 20iger Schnitt wie vorgegeben sollte machbar sein. Geht ja auch wieder runter. ;-) A und B Lizenz ist nicht zugelassen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also, bis zur Pataparty.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (27. Januar 2011)

sind aber immer noch 80 km  - ich muss sowieso dann erstmal schauen wie ich mit nem Rennrad klar komme 



micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Tim: jepp, zum Frühstück werden wir da sein - wegen dem Rad melde ich mich sobald man hier vom Wetter her was machen kann

@Holger: der 20ger Schnitt sollte kein Problem sein - bin ich mit MTB auch gefahren  

was ist eigentlich mit Holgi und Kai - die haben schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts eingetragen? krank - verschollen oder schlimmeres?


----------



## harzholgi (29. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit Holgi und Kai - die haben schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts eingetragen? krank - verschollen oder schlimmeres?



Schlimmeres!
Keine Zeit.... Aber gestern ging skimaessssig am Skihang ein bisschen was.

Und heute war ganz toll:



Mariental, kurz vor Teilungspfahl.





Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (30. Januar 2011)

na wenns nichts schlimmeres ist dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Wenn ich das so sehe, hab ich nicht übel Lust mal wieder auf Spikes zur HKB zu kurbeln


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Dieter,

mein Rücken macht mir zuschaffen,es ist zum:kotz:.
Bin froh wenn ich die Arbeitszeit so überstehe.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Kai,
ich kann dich verstehen. War am Fr. beim MRT. Habe einen leichten Bandscheibenvorfall. Mal sehen wie den wieder hin bekommen.
Dir gute Besserung.

Tobias


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> ich kann dich verstehen. War am Fr. beim MRT. Habe einen leichten Bandscheibenvorfall. Mal sehen wie den wieder hin bekommen.
> Dir gute Besserung.
> 
> Tobias



Danke,
der 2. Vorfall ist jetzt auch schon 7 Jahre her.Ich hoffe wenn es wieder Wärmer ist, das es besser wird.Wo bist Du zum MRT gewesen ???
Stimmung könnte besser sein,der Scheiß zieht ein echt runter.
Der Körper kann nicht so wie der Kopf will 


Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Januar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Danke,
> der 2. Vorfall ist jetzt auch schon 7 Jahre her.Ich hoffe wenn es wieder Wärmer ist, das es besser wird.Wo bist Du zum MRT gewesen ???
> Stimmung könnte besser sein,der Scheiß zieht ein echt runter.
> Der Körper kann nicht so wie der Kopf will
> ...



Ich war in Herzberg. War ok. Mal sehen was der Arzt nächsten Mi sagt. Habe die Schmerzen seid August. Die Steine legen auf der Terrasse war bestimmt nicht so gut.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. Januar 2011)

Moinsen Jungs,

mir gehts genauso, L4-L5 Bandscheibenvorfall und Wirbelbruch Brustwirbel vor nicht allzu langer Zeit...
Aber, durch Ergotherapie und Kraft- Ausdauertraining zuhause, soweit alles im Griff bzw. auf nicht verschlechternden Level. 
Lasst aber auf gar keinen Fall einen Chirurgen an euch ran! Die wollen nur schnibbeln, also immer auch einen Ergotherapeuten oder Sportarzt zu Rate ziehen! Macht auf alle Fälle gezieltes Training in einem guten Fitnesscenter oder Ergotherapiestudio.
Wenn alles nix hilft, auf dem Fully sitzt es zumindest bequemer 

Tim


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Januar 2011)

Wenn alles nix hilft, auf dem Fully sitzt es zumindest bequemer 

Tim[/QUOTE]

Hast du noch eins übrig ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hast du noch eins übrig ;-).



Ein Manitou FS 1993...


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Januar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich war in Herzberg. War ok. Mal sehen was der Arzt nächsten Mi sagt. Habe die Schmerzen seid August. Die Steine legen auf der Terrasse war bestimmt nicht so gut.



Ich war damals in Seesen


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Januar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Ich war damals in Seesen



In Seesen war ich als ich mir das Steißbein gebrochen habe,,


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Januar 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ein Manitou FS 1993...



Mein Focus HT ist von 98; das Carver HT von 04. Radon RR 05. In Heiligenstadt will gerade jemand ein Rocky Sayer70 loswerden.
Hmmmm, meine Frau will umbeding den Holzofen.


----------



## micha2 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, hab ich nicht übel Lust mal wieder auf Spikes zur HKB zu kurbeln



Das könnten wir ja mal für nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag ins Auge fassen.
Heute habe ich Langlauf in Buntenbock gemacht. Die Loipe ist jetzt viel schneller als noch vor ein paar Wochen. In den Bergab-Kurven kann man gut das Fallen üben.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Bitte tragt eure Punkte ein, damit ich die Zwischen-Auswertung machen kann.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. Februar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine sind aktuell

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Februar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

meine leider auch
@ Tobias
bin jetzt die Woche zu Hause.Habe mir erstmal KG verschreiben lassen


----------



## dwe60 (1. Februar 2011)

Bin auch uptodate 

Das Wetter soll am Samstag besser sein - muss zwar noch die PKW-Frage klären - aber ansonsten käme mir das entgegen 


@KAi + Tobias: das hört sich bei euch ja überhaupt nicht gut an -  - ich hatte früher auch diverse Rückenprobleme - mache aber seit geraumer Zeit diverse Gymnastische Geschichten zur Mobilisierung und Kräftigung - kann ich nur empfehlen - am besten bei der KG spezielle Übungen zeigen lassen




micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micha2 (2. Februar 2011)

Hier ist die Zwischen-Auswertung nach 3 von 5 Monaten:


```
Vorab-     Punkte      Punkte      Punkte
             Schätzung  Ende Nov.   Ende Dez.   Ende Jan.
micha2           400    165 (41%)   314 (78%)   416 (104%)
dwe60            400    157 (39%)   345 (86%)   536 (134%)
harzholgi        275    134 (49%)   230 (84%)   290 (105%)
bike-flori       500     36 ( 7%)    49 (10%)    98 ( 20%) 
pitbull75        450    162 (36%)   324 (72%)   413 ( 92%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025    654 (32%)  1262 (62%)  1753 ( 87%)

emil_strauss     275    136 (49%)   240 (87%)   246 ( 89%)
happy_user       500    173 (35%)   339 (68%)   490 ( 98%)
mano             350     99 (28%)   127 (36%)   174 ( 50%)
harzerbergziege  400    120 (30%)   185 (46%)   286 ( 72%)
maik_cube        375     34 ( 9%)    55 (15%)    59 ( 16%)
die_spiker      1900    562 (30%)   946 (50%)  1255 ( 66%)
```


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Februar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hier ist die Zwischen-Auswertung nach 3 von 5 Monaten:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dann müssen die Spiker wieder in der Petale treten, damit die Gesamtpktzahl erreicht werden.


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

Jepp, da klafft eine kleine Lücke zwischen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit 

Von Mikie hat man auch schon lämnger nichts gehört 

Thx an Micha für die Auswertung

Wie schaut es denn aus am WE? - Wetter soll zwar an beiden Tagen nicht so dolle werden - aber am Samstag nicht ganz so heftig regnen - Auto hätte ich


----------



## micha2 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus am WE? - Wetter soll zwar an beiden Tagen nicht so dolle werden - aber am Samstag nicht ganz so heftig regnen - Auto hätte ich



Die Wettervorhersage sagt leicht positive Temperatur, leichten Regen und Sturmböen voraus. Auf dem Brocken -1°C, Schneeregen und extreme Orkanböen. Hört sich nicht so gemütlich an. Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns um 10:00 bei mir und dann entscheiden wir, ob wir zur HKB oder woanders hin fahren. Alternativ vielleicht zur Allerburg. Aber dann müssen wir Verpflegung mitnehmen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (4. Februar 2011)

Hier die korrigierte Auswertung, nachdem Tim ziemlich viele Punkte nachgetragen hat:


```
Vorab-     Punkte      Punkte      Punkte
             Schätzung  Ende Nov.   Ende Dez.   Ende Jan.
micha2           400    165 (41%)   314 (78%)   416 (104%)
dwe60            400    157 (39%)   345 (86%)   536 (134%)
harzholgi        275    134 (49%)   230 (84%)   290 (105%)
bike-flori       500     36 ( 7%)    49 (10%)    98 ( 20%) 
pitbull75        450    162 (36%)   324 (72%)   413 ( 92%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025    654 (32%)  1262 (62%)  1753 ( 87%)

emil_strauss     275    136 (49%)   240 (87%)   292 (106%)
happy_user       500    173 (35%)   339 (68%)   490 ( 98%)
mano             350     99 (28%)   127 (36%)   174 ( 50%)
harzerbergziege  400    120 (30%)   185 (46%)   286 ( 72%)
maik_cube        375     34 ( 9%)    55 (15%)    59 ( 16%)
die_spiker      1900    562 (30%)   946 (50%)  1301 ( 68%)
```


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

Auf meiner Wetterseite wird es in Herzberg wärmer und am Samstag nur leichten Sprühregen (wenn überhaupt) - Sonntag dann wieder mehr

Wir müssten uns schon vorher festlegen wo wir hinwollen - da ich dementsprechned Reifen aufziehen würde - für die HKB Spikes - für die anderer Tour wohl dann normale Geländereifen - oder?

Verpflegungsmitnahme wären atürlich kein  Problem 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micha2 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wir müssten uns schon vorher festlegen wo wir hinwollen - da ich dementsprechned Reifen aufziehen würde - für die HKB Spikes - für die anderer Tour wohl dann normale Geländereifen - oder?
> 
> Verpflegungsmitnahme wären atürlich kein  Problem



Nachdem die Wettervorhersage für den Brocken aber "extreme Orkanböen" ankündigt
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...__frueh/frueh__Nordwest__node.html?__nnn=true

welche hier näher erläutert werden:
http://www.wettergefahren.de/wetter/erklaerungen/boeen.html

und ich keine Lust habe vom Baum erschlagen zu werden tendiere ich zu eine Tour ins Harzvorland zur Allerburg:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Allerburg

Wir könnten auf dem Rückweg bei der Burgruine Scharzfels vorbeifahren und hoffen dass dort geöffnet ist. 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. bei mir bleiben die Spikes aber drauf.


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

Ok, bleiben wir unten - soll mir auch Recht sein

Lässt du du die Spikes drauf weil es nötig ist? oder hast du einfach keine Lust umzuziehen? 

Hatten wir schonmal drüber gesprochen, aber wieviel km waren das eigentlich?

Können wir beim Zeitpunkt auf 10.30 gehen? - wenn ich es schaffe bin ich evtl. auch früher da - dann können wir uns noch einen Tee reinziehen 

KOMMT NOCH WER MIT????????

Wir können uns das ja erlauben, aber die Herren Spiker müssen ja noch  Punktetechnisch noch ein wenig zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Lässt du du die Spikes drauf weil es nötig ist? oder hast du einfach keine Lust umzuziehen?



Weil ich zu faul bin. Zweimal Reifenwechsel pro Jahr muss genügen.
Nach jetzigem Stand dürfte die Tour weitgehend frei von Schnee und Eis sein. 



dwe60 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schonmal drüber gesprochen, aber wieviel km waren das eigentlich?



Eine Strecke ungefähr 15-20km, je nachdem wo man langfährt.



dwe60 schrieb:


> Können wir beim Zeitpunkt auf 10.30 gehen?



Ist ok.

Gruß
MIchael


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

ok, dann werde ich zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 bei dir aufschlagen - hoffentlich findet sich noch jemand der mitkommt

HOLGI??


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 bei dir aufschlagen - hoffentlich findet sich noch jemand der mitkommt
> 
> HOLGI??



Hi,

würde auch gerne mit kommen,aber Kopf und Körper sind noch nicht im
Einklang(Kopf ja-Körper nein).

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber mir geht a) so wie kai b) habe ich diese woche so gut wie nicht geschlafen (Tochter hat Grippe), sodass ich ausschlafen möchte c) fällt mir noch ein. 
Kai wo gehts du den zur Kranken Gym hin?


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber mir geht a) so wie kai b) habe ich diese woche so gut wie nicht geschlafen (Tochter hat Grippe), sodass ich ausschlafen möchte c) fällt mir noch ein.
> Kai wo gehts du den zur Kranken Gym hin?



Hi Tobias,
hier in Hattorf ins Physiovitalis und wenn KG vorbei ist,gehts wieder in die Muckibude was gegen den Muskelschwung tun.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

Schön das ihr beiden euch so langsam wieder bewegen könnt

Aber bei den Verhältnissen habt ihr schon recht - schont euch noch

@Micha: sag mal, wie flexibel bist du am WE? - habe gerade die Wettervorhersagen noch mal intensiv gecheckt - inzwischen hat sich das Blatt nämlich ein wenig gewendet - morgen permanenter leichter Regen und heftiger Wind z. T. mit Orkanböen - am Sonntag nun nur bedeckt und kein Regen - und auch der Wind soll nachlassen

wollen wir evtl. das ganze auf Sonntag schieben?

mal was ganz anderes:

Kann jemand einen Hardtail Carbonrahmen gebrauchen? - ich habe einen bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen und kann nicht wirklich etwas damit anfangen - Farbe und Größe sind noch nicht festgelegt - evtl. ist es auch möglich statt eines MTB-Rahmens auf einen Cross- bzw. Rennradrahmen zu wechseln

wer Interesse hat:  http://brothers-bikes.de


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Februar 2011)

so, ich habe die ganze Woche gehungert. Jetzt fahr ich los und hole eine schöne Griechen Platte! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## micha2 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @Micha: sag mal, wie flexibel bist du am WE? - habe gerade die Wettervorhersagen noch mal intensiv gecheckt - inzwischen hat sich das Blatt nämlich ein wenig gewendet - morgen permanenter leichter Regen und heftiger Wind z. T. mit Orkanböen - am Sonntag nun nur bedeckt und kein Regen - und auch der Wind soll nachlassen
> 
> wollen wir evtl. das ganze auf Sonntag schieben?



Stimmt, am Sonntag gibt's nur noch Orkanböen statt "extreme Orkanböen". Mir soll's Recht sein, ich habe auch am Sonntag Zeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

oki doki - dann am Sonntag 10.00 / 10.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr beiden euch so langsam wieder bewegen könnt
> 
> Aber bei den Verhältnissen habt ihr schon recht - schont euch noch
> 
> ...



was soll der Spass den kosten


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> so, ich habe die ganze Woche gehungert. Jetzt fahr ich los und hole eine schöne Griechen Platte! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



hi,
wie lange musst Du dafür jetzt wieder in die Pedale treten.
Muss das Zeug immer so lecker sein,sonst hätte MANN es leicher.Und was gibt es als Nachtisch????Oder passt nichts mehr rein

Schönen Abend

Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Februar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> hi,
> wie lange musst Du dafür jetzt wieder in die Pedale treten.
> Muss das Zeug immer so lecker sein,sonst hätte MANN es leicher.Und was gibt es als Nachtisch????Oder passt nichts mehr rein
> 
> ...



2 ouzo! 

Wenn ich an die Portion denke ich immer an ALPENZORRO, zu sehen im Livebericht. Der fährt auch 3.000 km für eine gutes Essen.
Hmmm

Tobi

Will diesen Sommer mit "vielleicht Enrico" vom Harz an die See fahren. Mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr was wird


----------



## dwe60 (4. Februar 2011)

Neupreis sind  1.199,- - wenn du Interesse hast schlag mir nen Preis vor 




Pitbull75 schrieb:


> was soll der Spass den kosten


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

hat eigentlich jemand von euch Lust am Kyffhäuser Bike Marathon teilzunehmen?

Tim


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2011)

Moin,

wie schaut es Sonntag mit Goslar aus? Soll ja ab 10 trocken werden. ;-)
Weiß jemand, wo aktuell die Schneegrenze ist?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo aktuell die Schneegrenze ist?



In Herzberg liegt kein Schnee, in St. Andreasberg hat gestern noch Schnee gelegen. Die Nebenstrassen sind teilweise vereist. Irgendwo dazwischen muss die Grenze sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2011)

danke. Was heisst das in nÜN?
600, 700?


----------



## micha2 (5. Februar 2011)

Happy_User schrieb:


> danke. Was heisst das in nÜN?
> 600, 700?



Herzberg 250m, St. Andreasberg ca. 650m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2011)

Danke Micha,

werde die Spikes nehmen. Die sind ja auch im Schlamm brauchbar. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## dwe60 (5. Februar 2011)

Was willst du in Goslar - komm nach Herzberg dann können wir zu dritt ne Runde drehen 

hier oben in Clausthal (600 üNN) geht im Wald noch garnichts - taut inzwischen zwar auch wie verrückt - aber das dauert noch


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2011)

Hi Dwe,

nach Herzberg fahr ich über 2 Stunden. Goslar schaffe ich so in 1:35. Hätte das sonst gerne gemacht.
Für Goslar ist relativ gutes Wetter angesagt. Dazu starten da ein paar Touren von der Volksbankarena, die durch hohe WAb Dichte glänzen und somit vielleicht gut zu fahren sind. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (5. Februar 2011)

ok ok  - 25 Minuten sind natürlich ein Argument gegen das ich mit nichts anstinken kann 

Aber wenn du Pech hast, kommst bei deiner ausgesuchten Tour zu weit oben, und darfst dann wieder umdrehen weil da alles noch vereist ist oder noch zu viel Schnee liegt

merke: auch die WaB werden nicht geräumt oder gestreut


----------



## micha2 (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> nach Herzberg fahr ich über 2 Stunden. Goslar schaffe ich so in 1:35.



So gross ist der Unterschied aber gar nicht. Google Maps sagt: 
Gardelegen - Goslar 129km, 1:48
Gardelegen - Herzberg 174km, 2:09

Natürlich darfst du nicht über Goslar fahren wenn du nach Herzberg willst, sondern Autobahn Braunschweig-Salzgitter-Seesen, ab da ist durchgehend 4-spurige Schnellstrasse bis Herzberg.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Februar 2011)

ich würde morgen gerne auch fahren. Muss leider zu eine Geburtstags brunch.

Dieter:kann es nicht ein Fully Rahmen sein. HT  habe ich ohne enden. will mir ein fully aufbauen. ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> ich würde morgen gerne auch fahren. Muss leider zu eine Geburtstags brunch.
> 
> Dieter:kann es nicht ein Fully Rahmen sein. HT  habe ich ohne enden. will mir ein fully aufbauen. ;-)



Hi,
du lässt auch keine Gelegenheit aus wenns was zum gibt wa.
Wäre morgen auch mit gefahren,aber da ich nächste Woche noch zu Hause bleibe,muss ichs mir einwenig auf der Rolle gemütlich:kotz: machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

hier eine kleine Wettermeldung zur Hanskühnenburg:





Stellenweise 5 cm Packeis, auch mit Spikes gab es heute viele Passagen, an denen ich lieber geschoben habe.
Und stellenweise war es sehr sulzig. Das geht böse in die Beine!

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2011)

@Tobi: Fully haben die leider noch nicht im Angebot - da entwickeln die grade dran

@Kai: kurier dich aus - schön zu sehen das du zumindest schon wieder ein bißchen punkten kannst

@Holgi: kommst du mit? - spätestens 10.30 bei Micha


----------



## Hansderkuehne (6. Februar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tobi: Fully haben die leider noch nicht im Angebot - da entwickeln die grade dran
> 
> @Kai: kurier dich aus - schön zu sehen das du zumindest schon wieder ein bißchen punkten kannst
> 
> @Holgi: kommst du mit? - spätestens 10.30 bei Micha



Hallo,

ich muss heute morgen erst noch einmal in die Firma. Vor Mittag wird das bei mir nichts 

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. Februar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Tobi: Fully haben die leider noch nicht im Angebot - da entwickeln die grade dran
> 
> @Kai: kurier dich aus - schön zu sehen das du zumindest schon wieder ein bißchen punkten kannst
> 
> @Holgi: kommst du mit? - spätestens 10.30 bei Micha



Hi Dieter,
ich tue mein bestes um dran zu bleiben.
Euch heute viel Spass macht ein paar Bilder von der Tour.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
für alle die heute eine Tour fahren. Viel Glück. In Gieboldehausen jagt eine Windböe nach der anderen ums Haus. Musste gestern sogar mein Weihnachtsbaum bein Nachbar wieder holen.
Tobi


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> für alle die heute eine Tour fahren. Viel Glück. In Gieboldehausen jagt eine Windböe nach der anderen ums Haus. Musste gestern sogar mein Weihnachtsbaum bein Nachbar wieder holen.
> Tobi



Hi Tobi,

hast Du ihn noch nicht entsorgt,oder wird er für dieses Jahr noch gebraucht.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. Februar 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> 
> hast Du ihn noch nicht entsorgt,oder wird er für dieses Jahr noch gebraucht.



war noch kein Grünabfall


----------



## micha2 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Dieter und ich sind wieder zurück von der Allerburg. Schön war's und für ein paar Sekunden haben wir sogar die Sonne gesehen! 
Wie man auf dem ersten Bild erahnen kann hatten wir mit matschigen Wegen zu kämpfen. Es wurde etwas weiter hinten noch viel matschiger. Im Hintergrund der Hügel auf dem die Allerburg steht (Ansicht von Süden): 






Oben angekommen sieht es so aus:





Dann sind wir über Bockelnhagen, Bartolfelde und Barbis zur Burgruine Scharzfels gefahren, wo es Mittagessen gab. Und dann zurück nach Herzberg. Hier der Streckenverlauf:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/66898504

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. Februar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Dieter und ich sind wieder zurück von der Allerburg. Schön war's und für ein paar Sekunden haben wir sogar die Sonne gesehen!
> Wie man auf dem ersten Bild erahnen kann hatten wir mit matschigen Wegen zu kämpfen. Es wurde etwas weiter hinten noch viel matschiger. Im Hintergrund der Hügel auf dem die Allerburg steht (Ansicht von Süden):
> ...



bei so einem schönen Wetter macht doch das biken wieder richtig spass 
wa,leider ohne mich.Kriege schon Lagerkoller.Wer bei so einem Wetter nur auf die Rolle darf ist echt in den A.... gekniffen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2011)

Jepp, war ne tolle Runde - richtig schön endlich mal wieder Waldboden unter die Stollen zu bekommen - wenn auch manchmal extrem weich 

Etwas weiter unterhalb von dem ersten Foto war es so aufgewühlt das wir sogar auf dem offen Feld besser voran kamen - hatte manchmal das Gefühl mein Hinterrad dreht sich garnicht mehr 

Wir hätten mal ein vorher/nachher Fotos machen sollen 

Wind war garnicht so heftig - vor allem das es trocken war fand ich angenehm - als ich in Clausthal losfuhr hatten wir ca. 5 Grad - Sprühregen und eine Sichtweite von ca. 10 m


----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ganz vergessen dir zu antworten 

Ich hatte mal drüber nachgedacht, aber Florian war schon mal dabei und war nicht so begeistert - überwiegend Waldautobahn und ziemliche Schlammschlacht 




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand von euch Lust am Kyffhäuser Bike Marathon teilzunehmen?
> 
> Tim


----------



## harzholgi (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da habt ihr ja eine richtig schöne Schlammschlacht veranstaltet 

Mir ist wieder nichts besseres eingefallen als Hanskühnenburg. 
Heute gab es nur noch zwei kleine Eisflächen und es ließ sich eigentlich normal fahren:
Und ein paar Punkte hat es ja auch gebracht.





Gestern und heute war da oben der Hund verfroren.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schaut mal:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW7vgNz4EkM"]YouTube        - CRAZY 90 KM/H DOWNHILL ON A MOUNTAINBIKE - HARZ BACON LENGEDE[/nomedia]

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Februar 2011)

Das Video ist doch nix Downhill, einfach eine schnelle Strassenabfahrt nach Bad Harzburg. 
Jeder Rennradfahrer schafft das. 
Diese Geschwindigkeiten sind von Stieglitzeck oder über den Negersprung auch problemlos erreichbar. Nur vorm Butterbergtunnel muss man dann raus ;-) oder auch nicht...


----------



## dwe60 (9. Februar 2011)

Darüber war letzte Woche sogar ein Bericht in der GZ - abolut hirnig der Typ 

das wirft auf den "normalen" MTB´ler mal wieder ein  tolles Licht - was meint ihr wie schwierig es war diverse Kollegen davon zu überzeugen das das eine absolute Ausnahme ist und ich und andere eigentlich vollkommen normale Menschen sind 

und die Zeitung bietet dem Spinner auch noch ne Plattform sich zu präsentieren

@micha: wenn du dich zur Tour de Energie anmelden willst solltest du nicht mehr allzu lang warten - die aktuelle Anmeldestand geht schon in Richtung der 2000 
http://www.goesf.de/index.php?id=731


edit: nochmal zu dem Rahmen: ich habe inzwischen mit dem Hersteller gesprochen - es ist also auch möglichen einen Crosser  oder auch einen Rennradrahmen zu nehmen - Größe und Farbe sind auch noch nicht festgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: wenn du dich zur Tour de Energie anmelden willst solltest du nicht mehr allzu lang warten - die aktuelle Anmeldestand geht schon in Richtung der 2000



Ich kann da leider nicht mitfahren, der Termin ist sehr ungünstig.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute ,
wie gehts? Komme gerade aus dem Schneetreiben, sch****en kalt ist es. Merke meine Bandscheibe bei Bergauffahren gewaltig. Nächste Woche geht es mit der "Richtigen" KG los.

Weis einer von euch , ob man radteile oder klamotten günstiger in den USA bekommt? Bin in der 1. Märze Woche drüben.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## dwe60 (12. Februar 2011)

Schade eigentlich 

hast du das Schlammfoto eigentlich?



micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Tobias: ja, Kälte ist für den Rücken auch nicht so das Wahre - früher musste ich nur mal kurz Zug bekommen dann ging schon ichts mehr 

zu deinem USA-Trip kann ich dir leider nichts sagen - könnte mir vorstellen das Tim da Ahnung von hat

Urlaub oder Job?


----------



## micha2 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> hast du das Schlammfoto eigentlich?



Als ich das Bild gemacht habe hattest du den gröbsten Dreck schon abgekratzt.






Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch , ob man radteile oder klamotten günstiger in den USA bekommt? Bin in der 1. Märze Woche drüben.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Alle Radteile von Herstellern aus USA sind dort deutlich günstiger.
Ich könnte dir eine Ersatzteilliste für meine Yetis mitgeben, da kann ich Nachschub gebrauchen...
Ansonsten sind auch komplette Bikes recht günstig, oder " Oldtimer"

Hier war es auch Shittenkalt und es schneit immer noch! Dabei könnte ich meinen Zwangsurlaub auch lieber mit biken verbringen...


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

war heute mit dem RR unterwegs,schön ist anders.Man war der Wind eisig,wollte erst wieder umdrehen,aber der Wille war stärker.
Aber bei mir hat es erst angefangen mit dem Schnee,wo ich schon wieder im Ort war.

@Tobi,
bei mir hat es ganz gut geklappt,fahre mit Nierengurt


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Februar 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Alle Radteile von Herstellern aus USA sind dort deutlich günstiger.
> Ich könnte dir eine Ersatzteilliste für meine Yetis mitgeben, da kann ich Nachschub gebrauchen...
> Ansonsten sind auch komplette Bikes recht günstig, oder " Oldtimer"
> 
> Hier war es auch Shittenkalt und es schneit immer noch! Dabei könnte ich meinen Zwangsurlaub auch lieber mit biken verbringen...



Kann man auch eine Outdoor-Navi bekommen?

Wieso hast du Zwangsurlaub?
Meine Frau ist nächste Woche auf Schulung und ich muss auf Anna aufpassen, habe somit auch 3 Tage Zwangsurlaub? ;-(; Hoffe nur das Wetter und die Gesundheit spielt mit.


----------



## Happy_User (12. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Kann man auch eine Outdoor-Navi bekommen?


N'Abend,
da musst Du mit dem Zoll aufpassen. Auch bekommst Du z.B. bei Garmin keine Garantie und Support in Deutschland. Da musst Du dich dann immer an die USA wenden.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Februar 2011)

Da kann ich Holger nur Recht geben. Garmin EU verweigert zurecht jeglichen Support von US Geräten. Allerdings hatten meine Geräte noch nie einen Defekt...und der Software ist es egel, ob US oder EU Basemap. Allerdings kenne ich die Zollgebühren nicht bzw. wieviel EK Wert du zollfrei einführen darfst.
Zwangspause, weil die Handwerker unseren Laden besetzt haben und alles neu machen.


----------



## Happy_User (13. Februar 2011)

Den Zoll kannst Du hier nachlesen:
http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Februar 2011)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Auch bekommst Du z.B. bei Garmin keine Garantie und Support in Deutschland. Da musst Du dich dann immer an die USA wenden.



Sicher, daß das auch nach der Übernahme der GPS gmbh durch Garmin gilt? Immerhin haben seitdem die Mondpreise aufgehört. Selbst wenn sich Garmin Deutschland quer stellen sollte kann man ein defektes US-Gerät immer noch zu den Inselaffen schicken, die machen das.


----------



## dwe60 (13. Februar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir hätten wirklich vorher knipsen sollen 


@Tobias: könntest mir  ne Rock Shox Reverb mitbringen 

hier mal ein bißchen Werbung in fast eigener Sache: 

http://www.oberharz.de/harz-triathlon.html

vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse


----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. Februar 2011)

Sieht interessant aus. Cross oder Straße?


----------



## harzholgi (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

in der Woche komme ich derzeit kaum noch aufs Rad.
Am Wochenende habe ich mal wieder was für den Winterpokal getan:





Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (13. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Cross oder Straße?



Sowohl als auch:

    * 1. Sprintdistanz Einzelrennen
      500 m Schwimmen, 23 km Rennrad, 5 km Laufen
    * 2. Sprintdistanz Einzelrennen  (Cross Triathlon)
      500 m Schwimmen, 9 km Mountainbike, 5 km Laufen

und dann gibts noch den Teamwettbewerb:

Sprintdistanz Teamwertung (Teamwettbewerbe, Familien-, Firmen- und Unistaffeln)
500 m Schwimmen, 9 km Mountainbike, 5 km Laufen


----------



## harzholgi (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

das war eine harte Aufgabe für mich, die mir Micha da heute aufgegeben hat

Wir haben beim Aufstieg nach Andreasberg keinen Windbruch ausgelassen





Danke für den Windschatten auf dem heimweg 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (26. Februar 2011)

War wieder schön heute.
Und ganz schön Betrieb


----------



## Harzberti (26. Februar 2011)

Jau! Alleine das Wetter! Frühlingsgefühle

Wir haben dann kurzendschlossen auch die Chance genutzt noch ein mal das Polsterberger Hubhaus zu erreichen. Nachdem zwei Anläufe aufgrund von Schneemassen fehlgeschlagen sind ...





... meinte es selbiger heute gut mit uns!
Nur vereinzelt noch einige verharschte Schneebretter ansonsten alles gut fahrbar. Die Harzteiche noch tief gefroren.



​
Und so verweilten wir im mollig geheitzen Hubhaus bis die Sonne schon reichlich tief stand. 



​
Die Rückfahrt sind wir dann zum teil auf dem Harzer Hexen Stieg recht beswingt (hörst du lamontanara ...) angegangen. Ein schöner Mountainbike Nachmittag - dieser 26. Februar 2011 

Grüße

Bert


----------



## harzholgi (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ja Berti, es hat sich echt gelohnt heute. Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn der Winterzauber dieses Jahr eher vorbei wäre 

Die Ackerstraße ist ja immer noch dicht und wird mein Vordringen in den Harz noch eine ganze Weile behindern.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es am Knollen aussieht?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Holger,
leider lässt mein Rücken nur flache Etappen zu. Kann somit nichts zum Knollen sagen.  Aber selbst bei uns im Eichsfeld ist die Nacht schnee gefallen. 
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## dwe60 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich war gestern bei euch unten unterwegs - über Obere Innerste und Handwerkers Ruh nach Badenhausen runter - dann über Lasfelde nach Osterode - durchs Sösetal nach Riefensbeek und dann wieder hoch über Zimmermannsplatz nach Clausthal - waren dann 45 km


----------



## harzholgi (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mich heute um die Käseku.. ääh Knollenfrage gekümmert



Die Anfahrt ist derzeit kein Problem, aber das Wetter war heute absolut minderwertig.

Nur der Käsekuchen war wie immer "erste Sahne"




Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. Februar 2011)

Super, wenn ich nächste Woche aus den USA wieder komme. Werde ich mich auch wieder in den HArz begeben. 
Tim schein auch gerade auf Ski Urlaub zu sein.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> leider lässt mein Rücken nur flache Etappen zu. Kann somit nichts zum Knollen sagen.  Aber selbst bei uns im Eichsfeld ist die Nacht schnee gefallen.
> Gruß
> Tobi



Hi Tobi,
habe momentan die Drogen abgesetzt und schon zwickt es wieder.Aufm Bike alles ok heute,aber dann zu Hause die erste Zeit wie ein alter Opa durchs Haus gestiefelt.Das wird wohl auch immer wieder Probleme machen.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (27. Februar 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Tim schein auch gerade auf Ski Urlaub zu sein.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Bin zurück und habe jetzt die Schnauze voll vom Schnee! Will jetzt Sonne haben!
Waren aber trutzdem ein paar schöne Tage. wenn mal jemand absolut ohne Komfort wohnen will, da hab ich jetzt ne Adresse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (2. März 2011)

Hi,

tragt bitte mal eure Punkte für Februar nach damit ich die Auswertung machen kann. Es fehlen vermutlich noch dwe50, emil_strauss, happy_user und maik_cube.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs,wie ist es in Deutschland. Hier ist kalt und regen. Ich habe noch keinen auf einem Rad gesehen!!!!
Es wird jeder kleinste gang mit dem Auto gemacht. Dafür laufen bzw walken die Leute in den Super Molls als Sport. Verrücktes Ami Land! Bin froh Montag wieder in Deutschland zu sein und mit dem Rad Bröttchen zu holen.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Happy_User (5. März 2011)

Moin Tobi,

naja warm ist es hier auch noch nicht.


----------



## micha2 (5. März 2011)

Hier ist die Auswertung nach 4 von 5 Monaten:


```
Vorab-     Punkte      Punkte      Punkte      Punkte 
             Schätzung  Ende Nov.   Ende Dez.   Ende Jan.   Ende Feb.
micha2           400    165 (41%)   314 (78%)   416 (104%)  499 (125%)
dwe60            400    157 (39%)   345 (86%)   536 (134%)  713 (178%)
harzholgi        275    134 (49%)   230 (84%)   290 (105%)  380 (138%)
bike-flori       500     36 ( 7%)    49 (10%)    98 ( 20%)  153 ( 31%)
pitbull75        450    162 (36%)   324 (72%)   413 ( 92%)  576 (128%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025    654 (32%)  1262 (62%)  1753 ( 87%) 2321 (115%)

emil_strauss     275    136 (49%)   240 (87%)   292 (106%)  455 (165%)
happy_user       500    173 (35%)   339 (68%)   490 ( 98%)  650 (130%)
mano             350     99 (28%)   127 (36%)   174 ( 50%)  234 ( 67%)
harzerbergziege  400    120 (30%)   185 (46%)   286 ( 72%)  376 ( 94%)
maik_cube        375     34 ( 9%)    55 (15%)    59 ( 16%)   59 ( 16%)
die_spiker      1900    562 (30%)   946 (50%)  1301 ( 68%) 1774 ( 93%)
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. März 2011)

Meine Punkte werden sich erstmal wenig ändern. Mich hat die Grippe dahingerafft und das bei dem Wetter!
S...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. März 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Meine Punkte werden sich erstmal wenig ändern. Mich hat die Grippe dahingerafft und das bei dem Wetter!
> S...



Dann habe ich wohl noch eine Möglichkeit dich einzuholen. Hier (US) hat voll das Schneetreiben angefangen, hoffe mein Flug geht morgen!
Habe mich mit klamotten eingedeck. Habe aber keine Radklamotten gefunden.

Bin wieder froh nach haus zu kommen.


----------



## Harzberti (9. März 2011)

Hi MTB'ler aus Osterode und Umgebung,

möchte an dieser Stelle auf folgenden Link hinweisen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510973

Einfach mal reinschauen.

Grüße 

Bert


----------



## Happy_User (10. März 2011)

Mahlzeit,

da wir ja schon etwas fortgeschritten im Monat sind, und der WP sich dem Ende nähert, möchte ich doch schon einmal die Terminabstimmung für die gemeinsame Abschlußfahrt zur HKB anstossen.
Wie schaut es den da so aus? 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> da wir ja schon etwas fortgeschritten im Monat sind, und der WP sich dem Ende nähert, möchte ich doch schon einmal die Terminabstimmung für die gemeinsame Abschlußfahrt zur HKB anstossen.
> Wie schaut es den da so aus?



Mein Terminkalender sagt, dass nur der 19./20. März oder der 2./3. April in Frage kommt. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

Sonntags wäre mir lieber,da meine Frau Samstags immer arbeitet.
Alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen wäre schon Klasse.
Damit man auch mal die Gesichter zu den Namen kennen lernt.


Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. März 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich leider bei beiden Terminen passen....


----------



## harzholgi (10. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei!
Wann immer ihr wollt 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2011)

Hi,

betr. Winterpokal Abschlussfahrt zur Hanskühnenburg

Tragt bitte hier ein welche Termine euch passen würden, dann kriegen wir einen Überblick welches der beste Termin ist:
http://www.doodle.com/5wqt57kwaw28fmbe#table

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Zuerst bitte auf "alle 8 Optionen anzeigen" klicken, dann den eigenen Namen eintragen und die passenden Termine anklicken.


----------



## harzholgi (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

als ich gestern zu meiner Winterpokal-Runde gestartet bin, war auf der Kreuzung Nordhäuser Straße / Frössel-Allee gerade ein Mountainbiker angefahren worden:





Es war angeblich jemand aus Sieber...

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. März 2011)

sieht ja übels aus. Wie geht es dem Biker.

--

Weiss einer von Euch wie breit der neue x-king von Conti in 2.2 und 2.4 ist. Habe jetzt Nobby Nic 2,25 drauf. Passt gerade so als Hinterreifen.
Wollte für den Alpencross dickere drauf ziehen

Tobias


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. März 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Weiss einer von Euch wie breit der neue x-king von Conti in 2.2 und 2.4 ist. Habe jetzt Nobby Nic 2,25 drauf. Passt gerade so als Hinterreifen.
> Wollte für den Alpencross dickere drauf ziehen
> 
> Tobias



Vom x- king kann ich es nicht sagen. Fahre den Mountain King und Race King. Beide in 2.2. Die bauen recht breit. Gegenüber einem Nobby Nic sind die Reifen mit breiter Auflagefläche.


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Nachmittagsrunde.
1.Ziel




2.Ziel


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. März 2011)

3.Ziel



4.Ziel



5.Ziel



6.Ziel


----------



## dwe60 (26. März 2011)

AUFWACHEN  

Alles schon wieder im Winterschlaf? 

oder kollektive Frühjahrsmüdigkeit?  

Wie schauts denn mit unserem gemeinsamen Winterpokalabschluss zur HKB aus?

es haben zwar noch nicht alle gemeldet - aber so wie ich das sehe kristallisiert sich da Sonntag der 03.04. raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (27. März 2011)

So, heute zum krönenden Abschluss des WP noch ne richtig geile Tour gemacht 

über  Altenau - Okertalsperre hoch zum Kaiserweg - rüber nach Oderbrück - dann über Oderteich hoch zum Flutgraben -über den Dammgraben und Altenau wieder nach ClZ - waren über 4 Std. mit 60 km - viele Teile weiter oben waren wegen der winterlichen Loipennutzung noch ziemlich heftig mit Schnee und Eisplatten belegt - wo es noch richtig gefroren war konnte man halbwegs gut fahren - war zwar immer wieder mal ein bißchen tricky - aber letztendlich ne gute Technikschulung 

auf dem Flutgraben ging dann teilweise gar nichts - auch noch einige Schneefelder - und vor allem viele quer liegende Bäume 

aber ne richtig geile Tour


----------



## micha2 (27. März 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit unserem gemeinsamen Winterpokalabschluss zur HKB aus?
> es haben zwar noch nicht alle gemeldet - aber so wie ich das sehe kristallisiert sich da Sonntag der 03.04. raus



Ja, es wird wohl auf den 3.4. hinauslaufen. 
Ich habe das Winterpokal-Training heute mit dem Herzberger Juessee-Lauf abgeschlossen. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 4 Runden um den See, in neuer persönlicher Bestzeit.

Nun tragt bitte alle eure letzten Punkte ein damit ich die Auswertung machen kann.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. März 2011)

Habe zum Glück auch mal wider Zeit und habe eine Cappo in Gö getrunken und bin dann über Northeim zurück.

Habe somit meine 400 Pkt vollbekommen. Sah bei mir die letzten Wochen nicht gut aus.

Bis jetzt bin ich am 3. auch noch dabei


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Habe zum Glück auch mal wider Zeit und habe eine Cappo in Gö getrunken und bin dann über Northeim zurück.
> 
> Habe somit meine 400 Pkt vollbekommen. Sah bei mir die letzten Wochen nicht gut aus.
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich am 3. auch noch dabei



Hi,

lass dich gut pflegen damit es am 3. klappt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. März 2011)

Heute auf der Plesseburg 
Die letzten Punkte für den WP eingefahren


----------



## micha2 (30. März 2011)

Hi,

hier ist nun die endgültige Auswertung:


```
Vorab-     Punkte     Punkte     Punkte      Punkte      Punkte
             Schätzung  Ende Nov.  Ende Dez.  Ende Jan.   Ende Feb.   Ende März
micha2           400    165 (41%)  314 (78%)  416 (104%)  499 (125%)  584 (146%)
dwe60            400    157 (39%)  345 (86%)  536 (134%)  713 (178%)  883 (221%)
harzholgi        275    134 (49%)  230 (84%)  290 (105%)  380 (138%)  438 (159%)
bike-flori       500     36 ( 7%)   49 (10%)   98 ( 20%)  153 ( 31%)  194 ( 39%)
pitbull75        450    162 (36%)  324 (72%)  413 ( 92%)  576 (128%)  733 (163%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025    654 (32%) 1262 (62%) 1753 ( 87%) 2321 (115%) 2832 (140%)

emil_strauss     275    136 (49%)  240 (87%)  292 (106%)  455 (165%)  455 (165%)
happy_user       500    173 (35%)  339 (68%)  490 ( 98%)  650 (130%)  840 (168%)
mano             350     99 (28%)  127 (36%)  174 ( 50%)  234 ( 67%)  366 (105%)
harzerbergziege  400    120 (30%)  185 (46%)  286 ( 72%)  376 ( 94%)  408 (102%)
maik_cube        375     34 ( 9%)   55 (15%)   59 ( 16%)   59 ( 16%)   59 ( 16%)
die_spiker      1900    562 (30%)  946 (50%) 1301 ( 68%) 1774 ( 93%) 2128 (112%)
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2011)

Moin,

wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der WP-Abschlußfahrt aus ???????

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (31. März 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der WP-Abschlußfahrt aus ???????



Die findet wie geplant am Sonntag (3. April) statt. Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 12:00 Uhr an der Hanskühnenburg.

--> Holgi   
Ist der Nasse Weg schon schneefrei? Wenn ja, dann könnten wir über Mühlenberg, Steinautal, Ackerstrasse, Nasser Weg hochfahren.
Die Rückfahrt können wir dann da oben besprechen. Eventuell über den Käsekuchen-Berg?

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Selbstverständlich darf jeder mitfahren, nicht nur WP-Teilnehmer !


----------



## micha2 (31. März 2011)

Hi,

bei der Auswertung gab es noch eine kleine Änderung. Das ist jetzt aber wirklich das Endergebnis: 


```
Vorab-     Punkte     Punkte     Punkte      Punkte      Punkte
             Schätzung  Ende Nov.  Ende Dez.  Ende Jan.   Ende Feb.   Ende März
micha2           400    165 (41%)  314 (78%)  416 (104%)  499 (125%)  584 (146%)
dwe60            400    157 (39%)  345 (86%)  536 (134%)  713 (178%)  883 (221%)
harzholgi        275    134 (49%)  230 (84%)  290 (105%)  380 (138%)  446 (162%)
bike-flori       500     36 ( 7%)   49 (10%)   98 ( 20%)  153 ( 31%)  194 ( 39%)
pitbull75        450    162 (36%)  324 (72%)  413 ( 92%)  576 (128%)  733 (163%)
hkb-kn-Biker    2025    654 (32%) 1262 (62%) 1753 ( 87%) 2321 (115%) 2840 (140%)

emil_strauss     275    136 (49%)  240 (87%)  292 (106%)  455 (165%)  455 (165%)
happy_user       500    173 (35%)  339 (68%)  490 ( 98%)  650 (130%)  840 (168%)
mano             350     99 (28%)  127 (36%)  174 ( 50%)  234 ( 67%)  366 (105%)
harzerbergziege  400    120 (30%)  185 (46%)  286 ( 72%)  376 ( 94%)  408 (102%)
maik_cube        375     34 ( 9%)   55 (15%)   59 ( 16%)   59 ( 16%)   59 ( 16%)
die_spiker      1900    562 (30%)  946 (50%) 1301 ( 68%) 1774 ( 93%) 2128 (112%)
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Micha ,
wir könnten uns doch auch bei dir Treffen und geschlossen hoch fahren.
Wäre doch schöner so,ist meine Meinung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (31. März 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Micha ,
> wir könnten uns doch auch bei dir Treffen und geschlossen hoch fahren.
> Wäre doch schöner so,ist meine Meinung.



Klar, für alle die von Herzberg aus hochfahren wird noch ein Treffpunkt vereinbart. 9:50 bei mir, 10:00 Uhr bei Holgi?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (31. März 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> P.S. Selbstverständlich darf jeder mitfahren, nicht nur WP-Teilnehmer !



Hi Micha,

mal sehen ...

eventuell schlage ich mit auf.

Schick doch mal deine Adresse.

Gruß

 Bert


----------



## Mano (31. März 2011)

Heyho

Also ich muss gucken ob ich am Sonntag kann/will. Muss Sonntag in die Nachtschicht und habe es bis jetzt immer so gehalten das ich den Tag über nicht viel gemacht habe. War einmal vorher in Thale auf´m Downhill und war die Nacht dann sehr fertig
Schreibt am besten hier nochmal genaue zeit dann sehe ich es ja und entweder bin ich da oder nicht!

Mfg
Manoel


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2011)

Mano schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Also ich muss gucken ob ich am Sonntag kann/will. Muss Sonntag in die Nachtschicht und habe es bis jetzt immer so gehalten das ich den Tag über nicht viel gemacht habe. War einmal vorher in Thale auf´m Downhill und war die Nacht dann sehr fertig
> Schreibt am besten hier nochmal genaue zeit dann sehe ich es ja und entweder bin ich da oder nicht!
> ...



Los,brauchst ja nicht von Dorste aus los fahren,kommste zu mir und wir radeln gemeinsam rüber zu Micha.Bis nur Nachtschicht sind wir wieder da.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. März 2011)

Ich werde nach Herzberg kommen.
Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich von Gieboldehausen fahre oder abkürze mit dem Auto (,-))

Tobias

PS: Habe schon Sommerreifen (MTB) drauf, sollte reichen ;-))))))) oder?


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich werde nach Herzberg kommen.
> Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich von Gieboldehausen fahre oder abkürze mit dem Auto (,-))
> 
> Tobias
> ...




Komm übern Berch und wir fahren zusammen rüber.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. März 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Komm übern Berch und wir fahren zusammen rüber.
> 
> Gruß Kai


 wann fährst Du los?


----------



## harzholgi (31. März 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> --> Holgi
> Ist der Nasse Weg schon schneefrei?



Hallo,

normalerweise ist der Nasse Weg (Eigentlich Fastweg) um diese Jahreszeit noch stellenweise absolut unfahrbar.

*Also ideal für eine Mountainbike-Tour*

Ich werde im Bereich Jagshaus evtl. auf der Marientalstraße das Moor umfahren.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (31. März 2011)

Hi Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> normalerweise ist der Nasse Weg (Eigentlich Fastweg) um diese Jahreszeit noch stellenweise absolut unfahrbar.



Das hört sich gut an. Den Weg nehmen wir!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (1. April 2011)

*Und hier das Wurmup für den sonnigen Samstag*

_Bereits das erste Aprilwochenende hält einen Vorgeschmack auf den Frühsommer bereit. Nach Auflösung von örtlichem Frühnebel locken am Samstag verbreitet strahlender Sonnenschein und Temperaturen von 19 bis 24 Grad in Cafés und Biergärten. Lediglich an der Küste ist es zeitweise wolkiger und nicht ganz so warm. Im Westen und Südwesten hingegen kann regional sogar die 25-Grad-Marke geknackt werden. Auch der Grill darf bei solch idealem Freizeitwetter schon startklar gemacht werden. _

Und damit nicht genug!
Auch die Bikes wollen bewegt werden. Damit wir dem gerecht werden wollen wir am Samstag um 09:00 das herliche Wetter ausnutzen und über die Harzberge nach St. Andreasberg radeln. Einkehr ist im Rinderstall vorgesehen. Olli wird sicherlich
einen Blick in seine detailgetreue Karte werfen und uns auch noch den letzten Pfad, sei er auch noch so schmal, "erfahren" lassen.

Treffen ist um 09:00 Uhr am Pavilion Hexen-Stieg-Start auf der Bleichestelle in OHA.

Wer sich also ein wenig austoben möchte ...


Grüße

Bert


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Hi Bert,



Harzberti schrieb:


> * über die Harzberge nach St. Andreasberg radeln. Einkehr ist im Rinderstall vorgesehen.
> *


*

Wo fahrt ihr lang? Ich würde vielleicht etwas später dazustossen, z.B. in Schluft oder Andreasberg.

Gruß
Michael*


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich bin natürlich mit von der Partie - auch wenn mein "sein Punkteziel meilenweit verpassender" Neffe nicht kann 

schade eigentlich - hatte schon gehofft meine Zwischenmahlzeiten nicht selbst finanzieren zu müssen 

@micha: ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir auch fahren wenn du am Samstag mit Berti unterwegs bist? - wäre dann so gegen 09.30 bei dir

Hatte eigentlich geplant von Clausthal mit dem Bike runter zukommen - aber dann noch zum Käsekuchen und wieder  zurück ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Micha,

werde mich mit Tobi an der Oderklause Treffen und wir werden so gegen
ca. 9.40 Uhr bei dir aufschlagen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (1. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi Bert,
> Wo fahrt ihr lang? Ich würde vielleicht etwas später dazustossen, z.B. in Schluft oder Andreasberg.
> Michael


 
Hallo Micha, 

für die Routenplanung ist Olli zuständig. Wir wollen den Hexen Stieg rauf dann dort oben sicher ein wenig um die Teiche und Wassergräben und weiter ??

Haben nur kurz das Ziel (Rinderstall) festgelegt das Meiste ergibt sich dann Unterwegs.

Da wir uns für den Samstag endschieden haben, wird es Sonntag bei mir definitiv nichts. 

Falls jemand kontakt zu *Bike_Flori_CLZ* hat: Er möchte bitte seine PN's lesen. Habe eine sehr wichtige Trikotsache mit ihm zu klären - und erreiche ihn nicht.

Danke!

Bert


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2011)

HAllo Berti!

Ich werde Flori Bescheid geben - ist mein Neffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. April 2011)

Damit ich sonntag frei bekomme muss ich Sa zu Hause ackern.

Also wer dicke Stein schleppen will und durch Steak und Bratwurst entlohnt werden will , kann vorbei kommen ;-)

Bis Sonntag, 

Tobi


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir auch fahren wenn du am Samstag mit Berti unterwegs bist? - wäre dann so gegen 09.30 bei dir



Ja klar, an der Sonntags-Tour ändert sich dadurch nichts.
Abfahrt 9:50 Uhr bei mir oder 10:00 Uhr bei Holgi.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2011)

Moin,

ich habe gestern noch kurz den Streckenzustand auf der Ackerstrasse in Augenschein genommen. Die festgewalzte Loipe hält sich hartnäckig, stellt aber kein Problem mehr dar.





Bis gleich

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,
@ all

werde mich gleich auf den Weg machen .

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2011)

@all,

bin mit Rainer auch gut nach Hause gekommen.
Ein paar Tropfen haben wir noch abbekommen,es hielt sich aber 
in Grenzen.Es war eine schöne Runde.
Das Eis in Hattorf war auch ganz lecker.


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (3. April 2011)

Hi,

und hier ist das Höhenprofil zu unserer schönen Tour:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/76885400

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und hier ist das Höhenprofil zu unserer schönen Tour:
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/76885400
> ...



Hallo Michia,

hast du die Auswertung auch in Deutsch (hm statt ft) 

bin auch gut heim, aber nach dem Capo bei meinen Eltern habe ich mich doch fahren lassen.


----------



## micha2 (3. April 2011)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> hast du die Auswertung auch in Deutsch (hm statt ft)



Rechts oben "Anzeigen in Metrisch" anklicken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (3. April 2011)

*Schock am Rinderstall!!*

Samstag 09:00Uhr starten wir wie verabredet am Startpunkt Harzer Hexen Stieg in Osterode. Allerdings nicht hoch nach CLZ sondern auf verschiedenen Karstwanderwegen nach Herzberg über Sieber, die Schluft, Drei Brode Felsen, St. Andreasberge zu unserem Zwischziel: Rinderstall.

Mit knurrenden Mägen und durstigen Kehlen ereichen wir, dem Zusammenbruch nahe, mit letzter Kraft den Rinderstall.





Doch was sehen unsere endzündeten Augen:



​ 
Schockschwere Not!

Nichts mit einem kühlen Weizenbierchen, nichts mit lecker Nudeln oder der Gleichen

Legen wir uns hier hin zum sterben? Oder versuchen wir woanders auf diesem Planeten unser Glück?

Lebensmut erwacht.
In einer nahen Quelle den Getränkevorrat noch ein mal aufgefüllt. Und die "nur" noch ca. 18km entfernete Hanskühnburg angesteuert.

Endschädigung für alle Anstrengung!! Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und ein kühles Erdinger. 





Mit Harzholgi noch 'n Stündchen in der Sonne  geplaudert. Dabei schon mal die Trikotausagbe abgesprochen. 

Die lieben Wirtsleut würden für uns auch den Grill anwerfen und Nudelsalat vorbereiten

Ach, ja! Nicht zu vergessen der Abschluss Schierker Feuerstein! Die Anwesenden wissen was ich meine

Und als wäre das an diesem Tage noch nicht genug des Guten, führt Olli mich noch über diesen eigenartigen Weg





hinab ins Tal 

Und dieses  ist bis heute noch nicht wieder verschwunden!

Am liebsten hätt' ich euch Winterpokaler heute gleich wieder begleitet - aber heut war dann mal die Family vorn.


Harzberti grüßt


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michia,
> 
> hast du die Auswertung auch in Deutsch (hm statt ft)
> 
> bin auch gut heim, aber nach dem Capo bei meinen Eltern habe ich mich doch fahren lassen.



Es war Dir wohl nicht Trocken genug


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. April 2011)

Melde mich zurück! Entsetzt musste ich feststellen, dass meine letztwöchige Arbeit fürn Winterpokal umsonst war...nur noch drei Tage Eintragsmöglichkeit...


----------



## dwe60 (3. April 2011)

Mein Tacho sagt folgendes:

38 km - 1056 hm und eine Fahrzeit von 2:44

war ne schöne Runde mit tollem Wetter - hoffentlich bald mal wieder

@Berti: ja den -Trail muss ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder fahren 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

U N G L A U B L I C H !





Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> U N G L A U B L I C H !



Messfehler, nicht real.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte 60 drauf und war aber auch deutlich langsamer!

Tobi

Wo sind die Bilder??? ;-)


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2011)

Hallo,









Viele Bilder habe ich nicht geschafft. 
Ich hatte große Not, überhaupt dran zu bleiben...

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 60 drauf und war aber auch deutlich langsamer!
> 
> Tobi
> 
> Wo sind die Bilder??? ;-)



bei mir waren es auch knapp 60 Km/h

Kai


----------



## lommi (5. April 2011)

Hallo,
bei uns waren es auch über 70 KM

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/77321159


----------



## harzholgi (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin heute mittag kurzfristig los. Da es nach den 43 km von gestern eigentlich nur ein kurzer Trip werden sollte, habe ich außer der normalen Trinkflasche nur 0,3 l Wasser im Rucksack dabei gehabt.
Und keinen Pfennig um irgendwo einkehren zu können.
Nach 60 km, zum Schluss mit Gegenwind, war ich ziemlich platt.





Bei dem Wetter war auf Torfhaus natürlich der Bär los 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (14. April 2011)

Hi,

ich plane für Sonntag eine Tour von Herzberg zum Pixhaier Teich bei Clausthal. Das Ziel steht fest (weil ich da etwas zu erledigen habe), der Weg dahin ist noch nicht festgelegt. Wer kommt mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich plane für Sonntag eine Tour von Herzberg zum Pixhaier Teich bei Clausthal. Das Ziel steht fest (weil ich da etwas zu erledigen habe), der Weg dahin ist noch nicht festgelegt. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> ...



Hi,

wann soll es los gehen???
KM ????
Rückkehr ????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. April 2011)

Über HKB und Tante Ju bzw.Wolfswarte- Butterstieg ist man schnell da..;-)


----------



## micha2 (14. April 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> wann soll es los gehen???



Mach einen Vorschlag.



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> KM ????



Der Hinweg wäre grob geschätzt ca. 25km



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Rückkehr ????



Ja, habe die Absicht lebend wieder zurück zu kommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1 - 10.00 Uhr bei dir los
zu 3 - meinte die Uhrzeit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (15. April 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> zu 1 - 10.00 Uhr bei dir los



ok.




Pitbull75 schrieb:


> zu 3 - meinte die Uhrzeit



Die ergibt sich aus Startzeit, Entfernung und Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe keinen festen Zeitplan.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (16. April 2011)

Benötigt ihr beiden irgendwie einen Übersetzer? 

Ich kann leider nicht - fahre im Solling einen Marathon


----------



## harzholgi (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss leider morgen früh noch zum Dienst.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (16. April 2011)

Hi,

falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte: 
Treffpunkt 13:00 bei mir, 13:10 bei Holgi.

Herzberg -> Lonau -> Hanskühnenburg -> Stieglitzeck -> Dammgraben -> Pixhaier Teich, der Rückweg ist noch völlig offen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (17. April 2011)

So, wir haben's geschafft. War doch etwas weiter als zuerst vermutet:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79753164

Gruß
MIchael


----------



## harzholgi (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

war eine zügige Tour, ursprünglich für Trekking geplant,
hatte aber doch einige Adventure-Einlagen 




Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (19. April 2011)

*Karfreitag  ? Da war doch was ...*

Wem jetzt nicht spontan eine Ausrede einfällt, der hat die Möglichkeit den Karfreitag mit einer "gemütlichen" Mountainbikerunde
zu verbringen.

Olli hat dieses schöne Ziel: http://www.rabenklippe.de/frgasthaus.htm für uns herausgesucht!

Und so wollen wir am Freitag um 09:00 Uhr an der Bleichestelle in Osterode starten. Ihr kennt das ja ...

... HarzerHexenStieg hinauf - einmal quer über den Harz -  und eine gemütliche Einkehr mit fantastischer Aussicht im Gasthaus zur Rabenklippe!

Unerreichte Stempelstellen werden garantiert angesteuert. Wer also Zeit (den ganzen Tag) Lust (100km über'n Daumen) 
und gute Laune mit bringt ist herzlich willkommen an der Tour teilzunehmen.

Auf eure Ausreden gespannt ...

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (19. April 2011)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Unerreichte Stempelstellen werden garantiert angesteuert.



Auch die Nummer 169, Molkenhaus? Die fehlt mir noch.
Sag mal einen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit, irgendwo weiter oben auf dem Hexenstieg. Eventuell in Torfhaus. Ich möchte nicht erst nach Osterode fahren, sondern würde von Herzberg aus hochfahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (19. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,

also ich bin ab morgen bis Freitag in Ilsenburg. Klingt spannend. Das ist da beim Luxgehege oder?
Werde mich dazu noch einmal am Donnerstag melden. Will ein paar Strecken bei Schierke fahren, die man bei trockenem Wetter fahren soll. 
Mal sehen, was die Beine dann am Abend sagen.

Klingt auf jeden Fall lustig.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## micha2 (19. April 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> Das ist da beim Luxgehege oder?



Ja, da ist das.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (20. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auch die Nummer 169, Molkenhaus? Die fehlt mir noch.
> Sag mal einen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit, irgendwo weiter oben auf dem Hexenstieg.


 
Hi Micha,

auch die 169 haben wir auf der Rechnung.
Mit dem unterwegs treffen ist nicht immer so einfach. Wir wissen noch nicht wer alles so mitfährt und welche schlagzahl dadurch vorgegeben ist. 

Da wir es aber eh etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollen ...

Wie wär's denn so gegen 11:00Uhr am Dammhaus? 

Gruss 

Bert


----------



## micha2 (20. April 2011)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn so gegen 11:00Uhr am Dammhaus?



Das ist ok. Du kannst die Zeit auch noch am Donnerstag Abend anpassen, wenn du weisst wer mitfährt. Ich fahre dann so los, dass ich zur richtigen Zeit da bin. Für alle Fälle schicke ich dir noch meine Handy-Nummer.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (20. April 2011)

Hi Berti!

Bin am überlegen mich anzuschließen

kannst du so ein paar Eckpunkte der Strecke angeben?

100 km sind zu heftig - aber vielleicht kann ich eine Teil davon vertragen ;-)




Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> auch die 169 haben wir auf der Rechnung.
> Mit dem unterwegs treffen ist nicht immer so einfach. Wir wissen noch nicht wer alles so mitfährt und welche schlagzahl dadurch vorgegeben ist.
> ...


----------



## micha2 (20. April 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> 100 km sind zu heftig



Von Clausthal aus sind es ja auch ca. 20km weniger.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (20. April 2011)

Hi micha!

sind dann immer noch 80 ;-)


----------



## Happy_User (20. April 2011)

Tja, die km sind ja nicht so das Problem, aber die hm...
Wieviele planst Du da so?
Übrigens, Du wolltest ja den Hexensteig fahren, vor 10 Tagen war der Magdeburgerweg noch wegen Erdrutsch gesperrt. Da war eine Umleitung ausgeschildert nach Altenau. 

Grüße  

Holger


----------



## Harzberti (21. April 2011)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Tja, die km sind ja nicht so das Problem, aber die hm...
> Wieviele planst Du da so?


 
Kann ich die planen? Alle die auf uns zu kommen! 



Happy_User schrieb:


> Übrigens, Du wolltest ja den Hexensteig fahren, vor 10 Tagen war der Magdeburgerweg noch wegen Erdrutsch gesperrt. Da war eine Umleitung ausgeschildert nach Altenau.


 
Weswegen wir auch nicht so viele Treffpunkte verabreden wollen. Wir möchten Unterwegs felexibel bleiben. Und das geht halt nur wenn man sich frei bewegen.

Deshalb: Von der Bleichestelle OHA wäre bis jetzt nur Olli gewesen. Wird daher gekanzelt.

Treffen neu: 08:45 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Und zwischen 10:30 Uhr und 10:45 Uhr am Dammhaus. 
Danach sollte die Gruppe komplett sein. Und wir können zusammen den Magdeburgerweg ggf. um fahren (umfahren ).

Harzhaftfrischen Gruss

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (21. April 2011)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Und zwischen 10:30 Uhr und 10:45 Uhr am Dammhaus.



Geht klar, ich bin 10:30 am Dammhaus.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Falls jemand von Herzberg aus mitfahren möchte: Treffpunkt 8:35 Uhr am Anfang der Langfast-Strasse (Im Stadtplan: "Bergstrasse"). Da bleibt genug Zeit um ganz gemütlich zum Dammhaus zu fahren.


----------



## dwe60 (21. April 2011)

Also der Magdeburger Weg ist definitiv noch gesperrt - da ist extra eine Umleitung am Flutgraben entlang ausgeschildert

da ist wohl einiges vom Hang abgerutscht und Bäume liegen da auch noch quer - dort ist es natürlich auch nicht so einfach mit schwerem Gerät hinzukommen

wenn ich dabei bin, bin ich gegen 10.30 am Dammhaus - muss nur noch mit nem Kumpel tel.

kann morgen früh aber noch mal kurz schreiben ob es klappt

ansonsten - schöne Auffahrt


----------



## dwe60 (22. April 2011)

Kann leider immer noch nicht 100% sagen  ob ich da bin . mein Kumpel hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet 

@micha: schick mir doch mal deine Handy-Nr. - dann kann ich kurzfristiger Bescheid geben


----------



## Happy_User (22. April 2011)

Moin,

also ich schaffe es nicht.
Vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs. 
Für die Umgehun bietet sich der Anstieg vom Dammgraben zum Clausthaler-Flutgraben an. Der Trail läuft parallel zur Bundesstrasse. Oben geht dann ein feiner Trail zum Torfhaus weiter.

Grüße 

Holger


----------



## micha2 (22. April 2011)

Hi,

schön war's, aber anstrengend. Nach Karte waren es 95km.

Im Westharz fehlen mir jetzt noch 4 Stempel: 109 und 110 an der Innerste-Talsperre, 120 bei Bad Harzburg, und 206 bei Hohegeiss.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (23. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

war eine lustige Runde gestern. Bei mir waren es nachher so 75 km mit 1600 hm. Die Bilder zum Trail gibt es unter Fotos

Wünsche frohe Ostern

 bis dem nächst

 Holger


----------



## Harzberti (23. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,Im Westharz fehlen mir jetzt noch 4 Stempel: 109 und 110 an der Innerste-Talsperre, 120 bei Bad Harzburg, und 206 bei Hohegeiss.



Was nach einer Neuauflage klingt 

Und wie Lustig die Runde war...






Mein GARMIN gunkelt mir 107km und 2038hm vor 

Aber ich weiss ja dass er lügt Zumindest was die Höhenmeter angeht ist er immer sehr "Benutzerfreundlich"

Alles in Allem war das gestern wieder mal so'n richtig geiler Mountainbiketag 

Noch ein paar Impressionen findet ihr hier 

Wir sehen uns sicher demnächst wieder! Bis dahin: Frohe Ostern!

Harzberti


----------



## dwe60 (23. April 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschließen - war ne geile Runde 

bei mir waren es zwar Standortbedingt "nur" 69 km mit 983 hm - aber das war auch ausreichend - hatte mich sowieso gewundert das ich am Ende noch ganz gute Beine hatte - da haben sich die Winterkilometer doch gelohnt 

@Berti: die km können durchaus stimmen - Morgens am Dammhaus hattet ihr 19km - dann passt das mit den 109km

schön das ihr es mit dem schleichenden Platten noch nach Hause geschafft habt - hat Marc´s Knie auch noch gehalten?

euch auch Häppi Eastern 

und falls jemand am Montag noch nicht weiß was er machen soll: ich werde sicherlich ne Runde drehen


----------



## Harzberti (24. April 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Berti: die km können durchaus stimmen - Morgens am Dammhaus hattet ihr 19km - dann passt das mit den 109km



Moin Dieter,

die Distanz zeigt er sehr zuverlässig auf. Mit der Höhe hat er so'n bisschen seine Probleme. Wobei aber wiederum die "Spitzen" schon recht genau sind. 
Hab' mal gelesen das es eine Software gibt, die die Zick-Zack-Spitzen interpolieren kann. Abe soo genau brauch ich's dann auch wieder nicht.

Das Profil jedenfalls passt!

Schönen Gruß in den Oberharz


      Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Bert,



Harzberti schrieb:


> die Distanz zeigt er sehr zuverlässig auf. Mit der Höhe hat er so'n bisschen seine Probleme. Wobei aber wiederum die "Spitzen" schon recht genau sind.
> Hab' mal gelesen das es eine Software gibt, die die Zick-Zack-Spitzen interpolieren kann.




Du kannst die Datei nach Garmin_Connect hochladen. Da gibt es links unten einen Menüpunkt "Höhenkorrekturen aktivieren". Das bedeutet, dass nicht mehr die (ungenaue) Höhe aus der GPS-Messung verwendet wird, sondern dass stattdessen die Höhe aus der Karte entnommen wird. Höhen-Fehler entstehen nur noch dann, wenn der gespeicherte Track neben dem Weg liegt und dadurch eine falsche Höhe aus der Karte verwendet wird. Da die Positionsdaten aber wesentlich genauer als die Höhe ermittelt werden kann, funktioniert das Verfahren ganz gut.
Ich habe leider nur das erste Drittel unserer Tour, dann war der Akku leer:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80785608

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. April 2011)

Micha, du wolltest doch irgendwelche Daten von mir haben - leider habe ich mir den km-Stand am Torfhaus nicht gemerkt 

Wie ging es eigentlich am Märchenweg? - alles trocken? - Überfüllung mit Zweibeinern?

wer morgen Lust hat:

Clausthal - Altenau Vorsperre - Kellwasser - Torfhaus - Goetheweg - Eckersprung - Achtermann - Oderbrück - Torfhaus - evtl. Märchenweg - Sonnenberg - home


----------



## naturbiker (24. April 2011)

Hi Dieter, 

ich werde morgen diese Tour machen! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo. Hat noch jemand Lust?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## micha2 (25. April 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Micha, du wolltest doch irgendwelche Daten von mir haben - leider habe ich mir den km-Stand am Torfhaus nicht gemerkt



Hat sich erledigt, habe die Kilometer aus der Karte ermittelt.



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie ging es eigentlich am Märchenweg? - alles trocken? - Überfüllung mit Zweibeinern?



Fast überall trocken, aber einige umgestürzte Bäume liegen quer auf dem Weg. Nur wenige Zweibeiner.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (25. April 2011)

den Märchenweg haben wir nun doch ausgelassen - da war ein Verkehr wie zu SSV-Zeiten 

aber über den Achtermann nach Oderbrück runter war schön - zwar auch noch einige querliegende Bäume - aber es ging


----------



## Harzberti (25. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Datei nach Garmin_Connect hochladen. Da gibt es links unten einen Menüpunkt "Höhenkorrekturen aktivieren".l



Hi Micha,

danke für den link
1706hm bleiben danach noch übrig.  Gefühlt waren's aber mind. 1710 

Gruss

 Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, ist ein Startplatz bei der Tour d ènergie freigeworden. Strecke 46km
Hat jemand Interesse?

Danke Tim


----------



## chelsea (28. April 2011)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich habe auch noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour zur Rabenklippe Fotos.
Dabei auch ein schönes Video. Kein "Danny Macaskill", aber immerhin.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Happy_User (30. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ichhabe mich einmal für den Altenau Marathon angemeldet. Fährt von Euch auch einer mit?

grüße

 Holger

PS: gute Vorbereitung für den Baudensteig. ;-)


----------



## dwe60 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Holger!

Habe mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet - aber wenn nichts gravierendes mehr dazwischen kommt werde ich da mitfahren

Welche STrecke hast du denn "gebucht"?


@Olli: thx für die Fotos - tolle Qualität


----------



## Happy_User (30. April 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe die lange genommen.  Die Anreise muss sich ja lohnen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dwe60 (1. Mai 2011)

Na, da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen

mir wird die kleine vollkommen reichen - vor allem wenn man bedenkt das es die letzten JAhre in Altenau immer geregnet hat 

außerdem ist eine Woche später schon der Trenga in Clausthal


----------



## Happy_User (1. Mai 2011)

Dieter,

da kannst Du doch dann ganz locker beim Trenga ausrollen und dich auf der langen Runde in Altenau warmfahren. 

Getreu dem Motto: Wer aufhört besser zu werden, hört auf gut zu sein. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## harzholgi (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

der Sandhase und ich fahren morgen Abend gegen 1900 Richtung Acker/HKB zur Einnahme des Sonnenunterganges.

Vielleicht hat jemand Bock, sich anzuschließen! Licht wäre angebracht.

Holgi

PS: Ich muß jetzt bis 2200 weg, nicht wundern, wenn ich mich nicht gleich melde.


----------



## Sandhase (8. Mai 2011)

Schöne Abendrunde mit Holgi









nach langer Zeit 

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (8. Mai 2011)

Moin,

dafür, dass es zuerst so trübe war, ist es nachher noch richtig schön geworden.
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!

Bis die Tage,
 Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisswurst666 (8. Mai 2011)

Tach ihr Osterroder , ich hätte eine Frage zum Försterstieg:
Schafft man den an einem Tag zu fahren? Mit mäßigem Tempo.
Wär nett wenn jemand eine Antwort hat.
Mfg


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. Mai 2011)

@weisswurst: bin gestern mal chillig Teile gefahren. hab von Goslar bis Alraune(bei CLZ) gut 3,5 Stunden bei mäßigem schnitt gebraucht ~ 17km/h. musste leider ein paar mal den Weg suchen. so sind es dann auch 60 km und ca. 1300hm für dieses Teilstück geworden. Vielelicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## weisswurst666 (27. Mai 2011)

Moin Osterroder, hat einer von euch einen Tipp für nen guten trail vom Brocken Gipfel nach Schierke runter. Bzw. wir müssen nach Braunlage. Der bahnparallelweg ist ja angeblich sehr gut besucht von Wanderern. Wir fahren übrigens an nem Montag.

MfG


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist jemand von euch bei der CTF Bad Sachsa? 
Trikotwerbefahrt....


----------



## dwe60 (1. Juni 2011)

Nö, ich dieses Jahr nicht 

hat eigentlich ja auch nichts wirklich interessantes mehr - bis auf die stündlich von "Vätern" geänderte Routenführung


----------



## -Thomas- (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss Euch eine unverzeihliche Nachläßigkeit beichten:

Ich habe erst heute auf diese Seite gefunden!

Jaja, ich weiß, Asche auf mein Haupt.
Aber ab jetzt schau ich öfter in dieses Forum. Versprochen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr einen aus Bad Lauterberg ab und zu auch an Touren von Euch teilnehmen laßt.
Vielleicht sind wir uns ja auch schonmal begegnet.
(In Schmittis Bikeshop jedenfalls war ich schon. >grinz>)

Bis bald!
Thomas


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs und "Mädels", wie sieht es Pfingsten bei Euch aus?
Habe  Sa oder Mo zeit. Habe eine Tour mit Daniela geplant und eine etwas schnelle.
Eine Tour geht von Osterode los nach Tourenbuch Harz OS1-3, die  Andere ist flexibel. Will mein neues Rad ausprobieren. 120 mm Federweg müssen noch eingestellt und ausgereißt werden.

Tobi


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juni 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und "Mädels", wie sieht es Pfingsten bei Euch aus?


 
Hallo,

unsere  Planung für die diesjährige Pfingstwochenendauftakttour ist abgeschlossen. Am Samstag wollen wir diese *Harz-Core-Route* angehen

Treffpunkt: Tankstelle Teichhütte
Uhrzeit: 07:30Uhr

Strecke: Windhausen - Bad Grund - König Hübig Wanderweg - Alberturm (noch ohne Einkehr) - Wildemann - Lautenthal - Seesen - Innerste Stausee - Wolfshagen - Wildemann - Bad Grund - 

Ca. 68km

Anspruchsvolle Runde mit hohen Trailanteil. Marschverpflegung ist empfohlen.

120mm Herz_und_nieren_test_tauglich 

Bert


----------



## harzholgi (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

was ist eigentlich das beste Mittel gegen quietschende Scheibenbremsen?
Berghoch nervt das tierisch.

An meiner neuen Avid Elixir kann man nichts mehr einstellen.

Schmitti, was sagst Du dazu?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (17. Juni 2011)

Also, 

Schon entlüftet?
Berghoch sollte da ja nichts schleifen und somit auch nicht quietschen.


Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Juni 2011)

man kann auch versuchen die Bremsbeläge anzuschleifen und aufzurauen.

Habe bei meiner neuen Avid Elixir R noch keine Probleme


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Juni 2011)

Avid musst du einstellen. Befestigungsschrauben lösen, Bremse anziehen, Schrauben wieder fest, bei angeogenem Hebel. Ansonsten noch die Beläge in gegen Fahrtrichtung leicht leicht! anschrägen. Aber Holgi, machs bitte nicht selber! Du weisst!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Juni 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Avid musst du einstellen. Befestigungsschrauben lösen, Bremse anziehen, Schrauben wieder fest, bei angeogenem Hebel. Ansonsten noch die Beläge in gegen Fahrtrichtung leicht leicht! anschrägen. Aber Holgi, machs bitte nicht selber! Du weisst!



wie, du weiss!

Hat einer von Euch noch eine brauchbare 100 mm Air Federgabel?


----------



## harzholgi (19. Juni 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Avid musst du einstellen. Befestigungsschrauben lösen, Bremse anziehen, Schrauben wieder fest, bei angeogenem Hebel. Ansonsten noch die Beläge in gegen Fahrtrichtung leicht leicht! anschrägen. Aber Holgi, machs bitte nicht selber! Du weisst!



Moin,

nach dem Einstellen ist erstmal Ruhe. Vielen Dank für den Tip und schönes Restwochenende.

Bis bald ....  im Wald
Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (19. Juni 2011)

Moin Holgi!

Bist du nun auf deine alten Tage doch noch zum Mechaniker mutiert?   

Avid´s sind so ein Fall für sich - ich habe da auch schon längere Zeit meine Problemchen mit - da gibt es viele kleine Einstellmöglichkeiten

aber wenn das ausrichten des Satteln schon geholfen hat umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (19. Juni 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Moin Holgi!
> 
> Bist du nun auf deine alten Tage doch noch zum Mechaniker mutiert?
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

inzwischen gehört ja Quietschen ja fast schon zum guten Umgangston im Wald 
Ich hatte schon mal das Gefühl, es ist bei mir wetterbedingt: "Je trockener, desto quietsch" oder so 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

aus Anlass des 150-jährigen Jubiläums des MTV Herzberg findet am Sonntag (26.6.) ab 15:00 Uhr in der Mahnte-Sporthalle eine Sportrevue statt, wo (fast) alle Sportarten kurz vorgestellt werden. Die Reihenfolge der Sportarten weiss ich nicht genau. Die Kletterer sind jedenfalls gegen 16:40 Uhr dran. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mal vorbei zu schauen. Was soll man bei dem Wetter auch sonst machen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann euch berichten dass sich der Weg auf den Eichelnkopf bei Herzberg zur Zeit in besonders gutem Zustand befindet. Der Weg ist trocken, frei von Hindernissen, und gut festgewalzt. So gute Bedingungen waren da schon lange nicht mehr. Wer die Herausforderung sucht, einen Berg mit bis zu 34% Steigung auf Waldboden hochzufahren, der sollte es _jetzt_ machen.
-- ca. 80 Höhenmeter auf 300m Strecke
-- etwa 3 Minuten lang 400 Watt treten  
-- fester Waldboden
-- nebenbei kann die maximale Herzfrequenz ermittelt werden 

Ich hab's heute zum dritten Mal (nach 1995 und 2008) geschafft da hochzufahren. Siehe
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/95524398
und
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

falls es euch am Freitag oder Samstag nach St. Andreasberg verschlägt, dann bietet sich ein Besuch beim 2. Sankt Andreasberger Teleskoptreffen auf der Jordanshöhe an. Es wird Kaffee und Kuchen angeboten. Am Samstag Nachmittag gibt es ein interessantes Vortragsprogramm. Falls das Wetter es zulässt zeige ich euch tagsüber Sonnenflecken. Tagesbesucher zahlen einmalig 3 EUR um unsere leere Vereinskasse aufzufüllen  

Siehe
http://www.sternwarte-sankt-andreasberg.de/statt2011.html

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (27. Juli 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> falls es euch am Freitag oder Samstag nach St. Andreasberg verschlägt, dann bietet sich ein Besuch beim 2. Sankt Andreasberger Teleskoptreffen auf der Jordanshöhe an. Es wird Kaffee und Kuchen angeboten. Am Samstag Nachmittag gibt es ein interessantes Vortragsprogramm. Falls das Wetter es zulässt zeige ich euch tagsüber Sonnenflecken. Tagesbesucher zahlen einmalig 3 EUR um unsere leere Vereinskasse aufzufüllen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

super, dann habe ich ja ein Ziel am Wochenende!
Ich werd am Samstag nachmittag mal vorbeischauen 

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (16. August 2011)

Irgenwie ist zur Zeit nicht viel Los im Thread.

Liegt's am Wetter? Oder sind alle ausgeflogen?

Wir, Olli - Mario - Björn und ich, haben in der vergangenen Woche mal unser AlpenX Equipment getestet und sind dafür den Harzer Baudensteig angegangen. Zudem wollten wir mal die Kondition antesten. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht, wie es uns ergangen ist: 


*Harzer Baudenstieg *​ 



*Vier Mountainbiker auf dem Weg von Bad Grund nach Walkenried*​ 



Sonntag. 07. August 2011 
06:15 Uhr
Mit etwas Verspätung treffen wir Autofahrer uns mit Mario, der heute Morgen schon von Eisdorf aus los geradelt ist, auf dem Parkplatz der Iberger Tropfsteinhöhle.
Fix die Räder fertig gemacht Klamotten gepackt und bei schönstem Harzwetter (Nebel mit leichtem Nieselregen!!) die ersten Höhenmeter erklommen. 
Wir werden auch heute nicht den Albertturm ansteuern. Kaffee gibt es dort noch nicht. Die Baude ist um diese Zeit noch geschlossen. 
So fahren wir den Iberg den Serpentinen folgend hinauf zum Schweinebraten. Die steile Rampe, die die Auffahrt zwar verkürzt aber mit 25% Steigung aufwartet, möchte sich heute Morgen noch keiner Antun.​ 

Am Schweinebraten geht es auf den ersten Trail. Matschig, nass, kalt und mit Pfützen gespickt finden wir sofort ausreichend Gelegenheit uns ordentlich einzusauen. Mountainbiken eben!​ 

Wir erklimmen die nächsten Höhenmeter. Umfahren den Prinzenteich und erreichen die Kuckholz-klippe. Kurzer Fotostop. Sicht = fehlanzeige.​ 

Wir fahren, d.h. Olli fährt wir anderen schieben, die nassen Klippen hinunter bis der Trail wieder fahrbarer wird. So erreichen wir Lerbach. Wir endschließen uns am Skihang vorbei zum Eselspltz zu fahren. Dafür verlassen wir zwar den Baudensteig für ein kleines Stück ist aber heute so herum wenigsten fahrbar. Im original folgt jetzt eine Steigpassage, die trocken schon den Fahrern viel abverlangt.​ 

Vom Eselplatz fahren wir einen schönen Trail zur Sösetalsperre hinab. Zweite Änderung: Wir umfahren die Talsperre und wollen die Hanskühnenburg über die Schacht anfahren. Der Nasse Weg ist heute sicherlich keine gute Wahl. Haben wir ja nach der HKB noch fast 70km zu absolvieren.​ 

Erste Einkehr auf 811Hm. Unsere Lieblingsbaude ist warm beheitzt. Es gibt Kaffee und Kakao. Wir versuchen uns ein wenig aufzuwärmen. An die Weiterfahrt erst mal nicht denken.​ 

Der Weg ist das Ziel! Unter diesem Motto gelingt es uns uns weiter zu motivieren und die Talfahrt nach Sieber anzutreten. Ade schöne, warme Gaststube.​ 

In trockene Klamotten zu wechseln macht wenig Sinn. Und so fahren wir im nasskalten Dress weiter. Der Regen lässt nach und als wir zum Knollen auffahren wird es sogar ein wenig Heller.​ 

Zweite Baude  zweite Einkehr. Radler gegen den Durst der Moutainbiker. Am Ofen hängen schnell allerlei Klamotten zum trocknen oder wenigstens zum anwärmen. Nettes Gepräch mit dem Wirt, der auch noch ein Gruppenfoto vom Team schießt.​ 

Die weiterfahrt fällt Olli und mir nicht schwer. Wir kennen und lieben das nun folgende Teilstück.
Mustrail von Insidern benannt. Im welligen Flow geht es hinab zur Kupferhütte. Rock'n Roll!!​ 

Das wir auf der anderen Seite wieder einen Berg zu erklimmen haben, brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Genau Das! macht ja den Baudensteig aus. Du erklimmst eine Höhe  vernichtest die Höhenmeter um dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Höhenmeter zu sammeln.​ 

Auf einer Trailpassage in richtung Bismarkturm verliere ich an einer Stelle den Halt und stürze talwärts in eine dichte Brenneselansammlung. Herlich dieses Kribbeln, welches den ganzen Tag anhält. 1000 Nadelstiche. Den beim Sturz verloren gegangenen Adapter für's Vorderradschutzblech findet Mario im Geröll wieder. Montage. Weiterfahrt.​ 

Vom Bismarckturm sehen wir dann auch schon die nächste Baude: Hausberg. Doch davor steht wieder eine Tal.- und richtig, eine Bergfahrt. Das schafft die Möglichkeit ordentlich Höhenmeter zu sammeln.​ 

In Bad Lauterberg angekommen, wir sind gegdanklich schon in der Mittagpause, fängt sich Mario useren ersten und einzigen Plattfuss für heute ein. Da Mario als pasionierter Rennradfahrer auch gern die Mountainbikereifen mit sechs bar fährt (können auch nur vier sein), hilft nur das ansteuern einer Tankstelle weiter um ausreichend Luftdruck aufbauen zu können.​ 

Jetzt aber. Weiter zum Wiesenbeckerteich. Wo wir erstmal die Klamotten trocknen und uns, bei schönem Sonnenschein, ordentlich was in die Plautze hauen. Egal wie die Wahl ausfällt. Ob Kaiserschmarren oder Starmmer Max. Die dicken Paucken müssen danach rauf zum Ravensberg gewuchtet werden.​ 

Jetzt ist Björn froh darüber nicht noch einen zweiten Kaiserschmarren vertilgt zu haben. Vom Ravensberg aus haben wir eine wunderbare rundum sicht über das Harzgebirge. Herlich. Und ganz weit hinten am Horizont lugt auch die Hanskühnenburg hervor. Die Berge und Täler die zwischen uns und dem Zipfel am Horizont liegen haben wir durchweg alle erklommen. Donnerwetter!​ 

Die folgendeTalfahrt nach Bad Sachsa wird lediglich für einen Stempelstopp unterbrochen. Stempelstelle 220 Phillippsgruß.​ 

Ab Bad Sachsa befahren wir alle vier Neuland. Im letzten Jahr sind wir von hier aus über Straßen und Radwege nach Walkenried gefahren. Heute geht es über Stöberhai. Auf uns warten jetzt noch für die nächsten beiden Etappen ca. 25km und etwas mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter.​ 

Schwindende Kräfte und schwielen am A.... machen den Weg nicht einfacher. Aber wir wollen das heute zu Ende bringen.​ 

Streckentechnisch haben wir aber die Sahnstücke bereits hinter uns gelassen. Meistens fahren wir jetzt auf Schotterstraßen. Aber wir kommen voran und biegen kurz hinter Zorge auf die Zielgerade ein. Noch drei km bis zum Ziel. Diese Kurbeln wir dann noch mal, hochmotiviert, Kette rechts, im höchsten Gang herunter und erreichen um 19:15Uhr das Kloster Walkenried.​ 

Das obligatorische Zielfoto wird nur noch vom oblgatorischen Finisherweizenbier getoppt.​ 

98km und 3215Höhenmeter zeigen die Aufzeichnungen an diesem Abend.​ 

Wie die Kühlschrankplünderung Daheim im Einzellnen ausgefallen sind darüber kann hier nur spekuliert werden. Ein paar Tausend kcal wollen erst mal ausgeglichen werden.​ 

Ein herzliches Danke schön an die Ehefrauen und Familien, die es ihren Tieren ermöglicht haben diesen Tag zu (üb)erleben.​ 

Hier der Link zum Profiel: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/104934022 (evtl. oben rechts auf metrisch umstellen)​ 
Und hier der zum Fotoalbum: https://picasaweb.google.com/Harzberti/Baudensteig2011?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNeViOqLn4ehiQE&feat=directlink

Harzberti​


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2011)

Hallo Berti,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Irgenwie ist zur Zeit nicht viel Los im Thread.
> Liegt's am Wetter? Oder sind alle ausgeflogen?



Ich weiss auch nicht woran das liegt. Bei mir war in den letzten Wochen wenig Zeit für grosse Touren, weil ich unbedingt das Sportabzeichen machen wollte. In vier von fünf Disziplinen sind die Anforderungen ja ziemlich einfach zu erfüllen: 200m Schwimmen in 8min, Weitsprung 4m, 1000m Lauf in 4:45, 5000m Lauf in 30:30.
Das Problem war bei mir die Gruppe 4. Da muss man entweder die 7.26kg Kugel 7.25m weit stossen, oder 100m Schwimmen in 2:20.
Das Kugelstossen habe ich fleissig im eigenen Garten geübt. Bei einigen 100 Versuchen waren zwar 2 Stück dabei die weit genug waren, aber wirklich reproduzierbar habe ich das nicht hinbekommen. Der Garten sieht jetzt aus als ob dort die Wildschweine gewühlt haben. 
Parallel dazu habe ich das 100m Schwimmen geübt, aber es war von Anfang an klar dass die 2:20 eine harte Nuss sind. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal den Schwimmmeister mit der Stoppuhr messen lassen, und es mit Brustschwimmen probiert. Leider 5 Sekunden zu langsam, obwohl ich alles gegeben habe. Danach habe ich es mit Kraulschwimmen probiert. Dabei war immer das Problem, dass ich zwar eine 50m Bahn in 60 Sekunden geschafft habe, aber danach war die Luft raus und bei der zweiten Bahn ging gar nichts mehr. Dann habe ich zufällig im Internet die folgende Aussage gelesen: "Beim Kraulschwimmen hängt der Erfolg zu 80% von der Technik ab, und zu 20% von der Kraft". Aha, dann besteht also noch Hoffnung für mich. Nachdem ich ein wenig über die typischen Fehler beim Kraulschwimmen gelesen habe (und mich dabei sehr gut wiedererkannt habe), bin ich probeweise eine einzige 50m Bahn geschwommen. Viel ruhiger als vorher, mit weniger Zügen. Die Zeit war unverändert 60 Sekunden, aber es war viel weniger anstrengend. Danach habe ich gleich die 100m messen lassen, und siehe da: 1:59. Geschafft !

Mit dem MTB habe ich immer nur kleine Touren gemacht. Meistens auf den Eichelnkopf mit seiner knackigen 34% Steigung. In diesem Jahr bislang 8 mal geschafft.
Herausforderungen gibt es noch genug. Um hier nur mal zwei zu nennen:
-- Ich will insgesamt >100 mal auf den Eichelnkopf fahren. Zweifellos ein Ziel dass noch viele Jahre benötigen wird. Im Moment steht der Zähler bei 10. 
-- Die steile Stelle etwa 150m unterhalb des Knollens (von Herzberg aus kommend) bergauf fahren ohne abzusteigen. Mindestens schon 30 mal probiert, aber noch nie durchgehend geschafft. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

es war sehr schön, ein Stück mit euch zu fahren. 
Es tut auch schon gar nicht mehr weh

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/957165]
	
[/URL]

Bis bald....
im Wald

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (19. August 2011)

Hi,

wer möchte mitfahren? Start Samstag Nachmittag nicht vor 12:30 Uhr in Herzberg, die Tour muss irgendwie über St. Andreasberg führen (egal ob auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg, habe da was zu erledigen), die weitere Strecken- und Zeitplanung ist völlig offen. Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (19. August 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer möchte mitfahren? Start Samstag Nachmittag nicht vor 12:30 Uhr in Herzberg, die Tour muss irgendwie über St. Andreasberg führen (egal ob auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg, habe da was zu erledigen), die weitere Strecken- und Zeitplanung ist völlig offen. Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,

ich habe morgen leider eine Einschulung, sonst wäre ich dabei.
Ich glaube ich kenne das Ziel 




Viel Spass!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (22. August 2011)

Hallo Harzbuben und -damen,

der MTV Förste sucht noch einen Mountainbiker, der am Freitag den 02. September unterstützt die Strecke des diesjährigen Oxfarmtrailwalker auszuschildern.

Jemand an dem genannten Freitag Zeit? Und Lust?

Kontaktdaten via PN


Harzberti


----------



## harzholgi (9. September 2011)

hioschi schrieb:


> Hallo Osteroder.
> 
> Wollte nur mal fragen welche Strecken ihr so fahrt und welche richtig geil sind.
> Wollte im Oktober mal den Günther Schmidt Trail fahren habe ihn aber nicht gefunden, kann mir einer sagen ob es den überhaupt noch gibt?Oder welche guten Touren es sonst noch gibt von Herzberg oder Osterode aus.
> ...



Hallo Schmittie,

mir ist gerade aufgallen, wie dieser Threat mal begann:


> Wollte im Oktober mal den Günther Schmidt Trail fahren habe ihn aber nicht gefunden, kann mir einer sagen ob es den überhaupt noch gibt?



Hast Du die Sache mal weiter verfolgt?
Ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen Hinweis bekommen:
http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.com/2011_09_03_archive.html

Kann das der Günther-Schmidt-Trail sein?

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. September 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo Schmittie,
> 
> mir ist gerade aufgallen, wie dieser Threat mal begann:
> 
> ...



Also ich bin diesen Weg vor zwei Wochen gefahren. War sehr nass ; kam gerade vom Brocken über Wolfswarte


----------



## micha2 (22. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wen kann ich denn motivieren am Samstag die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf zu versuchen? Gutes Wetter ist angesagt. Die Strecke war zwischenzeitlich durch Waldarbeiten unbefahrbar, ist jetzt aber wieder frei und weitgehend trocken. 
Diese Strecke ist zwar nur ca. 250m lang, hat auf dieser Länge aber ca. 50 Höhenmeter. Als maximale Steigung habe ich 34% gemessen (mit Wasserwaage und Zollstock). Weitere Details siehe
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm
Es macht keinen Sinn diese Steigung auf dem Rückweg von irgendeiner Tour zu versuchen. Hier muss man ausgeruht rangehen, sonst wird das nichts. Daher mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt in Herzberg, dann ganz langsam und gemütlich warmfahren zur Nordseite des Eichelnkopfes, dann die 34% Steigung ausprobieren, und danach zum Käsekuchen-Berg äähm ich meine zum Knollen.
Wie sieht's aus? Holgi? Dieter? Berti? Olli? Sonst noch wer?
Ich erkläre mich auch bereit die kritische Steigung am Freitag noch mal von allen störenden Ästen und Steinen zu säubern, damit wir optimale Bedingungen haben. Aber hochfahren müsst ihr selber 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich melde mich für die nächsten 5-6 Wochen ab:





Mich hat im Siebertal ein Hund angefallen und mich vom Rad gerammt 

Die Folge war ein Bänderabriss an der Schulter.

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. September 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde mich für die nächsten 5-6 Wochen ab:
> 
> ...



Mist Holgi, 

ich wünsch dir gute Besserung. Hat´s der Hund wenigstens auch bemerkt

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. September 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wen kann ich denn motivieren am Samstag die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf zu versuchen? Gutes Wetter ist angesagt. Die Strecke war zwischenzeitlich durch Waldarbeiten unbefahrbar, ist jetzt aber wieder frei und weitgehend trocken.
> Diese Strecke ist zwar nur ca. 250m lang, hat auf dieser Länge aber ca. 50 Höhenmeter. Als maximale Steigung habe ich 34% gemessen (mit Wasserwaage und Zollstock). Weitere Details siehe
> ...



Haloo Michael,

ich fahre mit meiner Frau am So zum Knollen. Sa muss ich "arbeiten"

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## micha2 (22. September 2011)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Mich hat im Siebertal ein Hund angefallen und mich vom Rad gerammt



So ein Mist. Gute Besserung!
Wie ist das eigentlich jetzt mit der neuen Haftpflicht-Versicherung für Hundebesitzer, zahlt die das alles ohne Selbstbeteiligung? Ich frage mich wo da der Anreiz bleibt, seinen Hund richtig zu erziehen und auf ihn aufzupassen. Ich fürchte solche Unfälle werden in Zukunft öfter vorkommen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Mist Holgi,
> 
> ich wünsch dir gute Besserung. Hat´s der Hund wenigstens auch bemerkt
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Hallo,

der Hund lief hinterher noch ganz munter herum.
Obwohl ich quasi über ihn hinweg abgerollt bin.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nach der aktuellen Rechtslage braucht die Schuldfrage nicht mehr diskutiert werden.
Der Hundebesitzer ist automatisch immer Schuld.

Die Versicherung ist aber wohl nicht Pflicht.

In meinem Fall wird die Sache schon mal deswegen richtig teuer, weil sich meine Heilung noch eine Weile hinziehen wird.
Ich darf den Arm die nächsten 14 Tage nicht belasten. Mindestens.

Und ich kann euch sagen: Nachts im Bett ist absolut nervig. Ich darf nur flach auf dem Rücken liegen.

Und dann ist da noch dieser Gilchrist-Verband. 
Das ist der reine Masochismus.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (22. September 2011)

Hallo,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Die Versicherung ist aber wohl nicht Pflicht.



Doch, die ist inzwischen Pflicht:
http://www.finanz-blog.eu/versicherung/niedersachsen-fuhrt-gesetz-zu-hundehaftpflicht-ein.html

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. September 2011)

Mensch Holgi,du machst ja Sachen.
Eine frage bleibt da noch,du zu langsam oder der Hund zu schnell.
Nee Spass bei Seite,das hätte auch anders ausgehen können.
Gute Besserung von mir.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. September 2011)

Holgi,

Gute Besserung!
Wenn es einen Pechvogelpreis gebe, hätte Holgi ihn verdient!
Gilt nicht ohnehin Anleinzwang? 
Damit ist Schuld eh eindeutig. Kann natürlich für den Hundebesitzer ohne Haftpflicht richtig teuer sein. Hauptsache der ist mit seinem Hund nicht auch noch geflüchtet...

Tim


----------



## Harzberti (22. September 2011)

Hi Holgi,

man oh man sieht ja wirklich übel aus! Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite.

Ich möchte jetzt aber nicht auch gleich auf den Hund plus Besitzer eindreschen. Weiss ja, ausser Holgi, niemand wie's passiert ist.
Ich selber habe nämlich auch einen solchen Vierbeiner. Eigentlich hört der Bursche auch ganz pasabel. Ich habe aber leider schon mehr als einmal erlebt, dass Radfahrer (jeglicher colleuer) angeradelt kommen und Meinen der Hund weiss was da für eine Gefahr auf ihn zurollt und er deshalb vorsichtig ist. Ist er aber nicht! Die Viecher denken nämlich nicht, können nicht vorrausschauen oder ähnliches. Wie kleine Kinder!

Deshalb schreib mal wie es zugegangen ist. 
Ich sag' mal so: Wärst du jetzt (nur mal angenommen) oder wer auch immer in meinen Hund gebrettert, hättest dir ein solches Ding zugezogen, wüsste ich wie wir das Regeln. Für dich ist das ja ein *richtiger!!* Schaden entstanden.

Noch mal: Gute Besserung!

  Bert

@ Micha
Mein WE sind derzeit nicht ganz optimal planbar. Z. Zt. kann ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden wann was geht.

Wünsch dir aber Gutes Gelingen

Berti


----------



## Lebowsky (22. September 2011)

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung Holgi!
Das sieht ja echt schlimm aus auf dem Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (23. September 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Der Hundebesitzer ist automatisch immer Schuld



??? Wieso ist der *immer *Schuld? 

Ein Fehlverhalten anderer, kann doch nicht automatisch der Hund verantworten bzw. dessen Besitzer. Oder?

Harzberti


----------



## micha2 (23. September 2011)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Ein Fehlverhalten anderer, kann doch nicht automatisch der Hund verantworten bzw. dessen Besitzer. Oder?



Nicht immer, aber fast immer. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Holgi den Hund nicht absichtlich umfahren wollte. Wenn der Hund nicht da gewesen wäre, dann wäre es jedenfalls nicht passiert. Schuld hat nicht der Hund, sondern sein Besitzer. Dass man im Siebertal Radfahrern begegnen kann, damit muss man als Hundebesitzer jederzeit rechnen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (23. September 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Holgi den Hund nicht absichtlich umfahren wollte.


 
Wovon ich überzeugt bin!



micha2 schrieb:


> Dass man im Siebertal Radfahrern begegnen kann, damit muss man als Hundebesitzer jederzeit rechnenl


 
Und umgekehrt?

Aber das spielt, glaub ich in dem Fall keine Rolle. Wenn nämlich der Hund, wie Holgi schreibt, ihn *angefallen* hat, gehört er unbedingt an die Leine! Egal wo man mit ihm spazieren geht. Würde meiner Radfahrer jagen, oder sogar anfallen, das würde ich dem austreiben, mit aller gebotenen Härte!!

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. September 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Wovon ich überzeugt bin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Bert,das sehe ich genau so.
Es wäre bei unserem Hund genau so.Er wird ja bei mir mit dem Radfahren groß und zeigt bei anderen Radfahren  auch keine Interesse.
Jetzt bleibt da noch eine Frage offen,hat der Hund das zum ersten mal gemacht,oder ist er schon mal auffällig geworden.
Wenn das zweite zutrifft,ist es vom Halter echt verantwortungsloses Handeln.


Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (24. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich will gern noch einmal versuchen, den Vorfall zu schildern, obwohl eigentlich schon alles gesagt ist:



> Mich hat im Siebertal ein Hund angefallen und mich vom Rad gerammt



Die Aussage ist vielleicht  karrikativ etwas aufgepeppt, aber grundsätzlich richtig:

Ich bin mit ca. 15 km/h (mehr schaffe ich an der Stelle gar nicht) berghoch geradelt.

Hinter einer Kurve tauchte zuerst ein Hund und ca. 100 m dahinter ein Ehepaar auf.

Der Hund kam auf mich zugelaufen und ich überlegte, wie ich weiter vorgehen solle. Ich entschied mich für langsam weiter, passierte den Hund ohne feindliche Reaktion und dachte schon "der Drops ist gelutscht".

Da ändert der Hund plötzlich seinen Kurs, läuft um mich herum und springt mir seitlich ins Vorderrad, so dass es mir den Lenker verschlägt 

Ich bin dann halb seitlich mit dem Hund Arm in Arm abgerollt und er verschwand jaulend in Richtung Ehepaar.

Er wollte bestimmt nur spielen oder dachte ich wäre ein Schaf, welches er von Frauchen und Herrchen wegtreiben müsse...

Holgi


----------



## ohmtroll (24. September 2011)

Einen (rechtswidrig) unangeleinten Hund hatten wir gestern auch bei unserer Tour im Wald bei Ilfeld. Also Abbremsen in den Stand und warten, bis er angeleint ist.
Und ich kann das Geseiere von den Frauchen/Herrchen nicht mehr hören!
Wenn man um Anleinung bittet, wird man vielleicht noch blöd angemacht.
Wochenlang kein Rad fahren und kaputte Bänder ist ein Alptraum.
Und Schmerzensgeld hilft auch nicht gegen Schmerzen.
Gute Besserung, Holgi!


----------



## dwe60 (25. September 2011)

Hi Micha!

Wenn ich das schon am Mittwoch hier gelesen hätte wäre ich dabei gewesen - aber am Donnerstag habe ich mich dann schon verabredet - vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mal was - das Wette soll ja ein paar Tage so anhalten

übrigens: habe mir nun auch noch einen Renner gekauft 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wen kann ich denn motivieren am Samstag die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf zu versuchen? Gutes Wetter ist angesagt. Die Strecke war zwischenzeitlich durch Waldarbeiten unbefahrbar, ist jetzt aber wieder frei und weitgehend trocken.
> Diese Strecke ist zwar nur ca. 250m lang, hat auf dieser Länge aber ca. 50 Höhenmeter. Als maximale Steigung habe ich 34% gemessen (mit Wasserwaage und Zollstock). Weitere Details siehe
> ...


----------



## micha2 (25. September 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon am Mittwoch hier gelesen hätte wäre ich dabei gewesen - aber am Donnerstag habe ich mich dann schon verabredet - vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mal was - das Wette soll ja ein paar Tage so anhalten



Melde dich einfach mal wenn du Zeit hast. Die Eichelnkopf-Tour ist mangels Interesse ausgefallen. Bin stattdessen mit meinem Sohn zum Knollen gefahren (mit 3m Seil hinterhergezogen). Hatte nicht den Eindruck dass ich viel ziehen musste, aber das Seil ist psychologisch von Vorteil. Es gibt überhaupt kein Gejammere "nicht so schnell" mehr.



dwe60 schrieb:


> übrigens: habe mir nun auch noch einen Renner gekauft



Mit ganz schmalen Reifen, oder auch noch für Feldwege geeignet wie meiner?
Dann können wir ja mal wieder zur Burg Plesse fahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (27. September 2011)

Hi Micha!

Ist ein "richtiges" Rennrad - kein Crosser - also mit richtig schmalen Rädern 

guggst du:










Wie schauts denn am WE aus - Sonntag wäre bei mir ganz nett?

Vielleicht kommt Tobi ja auch mit


----------



## micha2 (27. September 2011)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ist ein "richtiges" Rennrad - kein Crosser - also mit richtig schmalen Rädern



Aha. Ich weiss wie man auf wenig befahrenen Nebenstraßen zur Burg Plesse kommt. Samstag oder Sonntag hätte ich Zeit. Aber wenn schönes Wetter ist sollten wir dort nicht zu spät aufschlagen, sonst ist die Bude voll.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. September 2011)

Ich muss leider für So und Sa absagen. Fahre zu meinen Studiumfreund nach Frankfurt. Wie sieht es mit montag aus? zwar wird Daniela sauer sein, weil sie "nur" ein MTB hat und dann nicht mit kann. Aber das Rennrad habe ich dieses Jahr wirklich wenig bewegt.
 Tobi

PS: Dieter, ist das ein kunststoff äh carbon Rahmen?


----------



## Lebowsky (28. September 2011)

http://www.tg-lapeka.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=322%3Amtb-kurs-und-touren&catid=48%3Aradsport&Itemid=111

Im Rahmen der Aktionswoche "12 GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r Bad Grund" bietet die  Samtgemeinde Bad Grund in Zusammenarbeit mit dem MTV Bad Grund am  Samstag, dem 1. Oktober 2011 einen Mountainbike Grundkurs und gefÃ¼hrte  Mountainbike Touren verschiedener Leistungsstufen an. Die Teilnahme ist  kostenlos, eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.


Mountainbike Grundkurs
Tour 1: Grundlagenvermittlung in  verschiedenem GelÃ¤nde mit kurzer Tour fÃ¼r    Ausprobierer/Einsteiger.  Ãber den Taternplatz zum Albertturm. Etwa 15 km.
Tour 2: Landschaftlich schÃ¶ne Tour vorbei an verschiedenen Oberharzer Teichen nach Clausthal-Zellerfeld. Etwa 30 km.
Tour 3: Trailtour. Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller. Etwa 25 km, 750 Hm, fÃ¼r Freunde schÃ¶ner Abfahrten.
Die  Touren starten am Marktplatz im Ortskern von Bad Grund gegen 10:00 Uhr.  Bei Bedarf ist vorgesehen gegen 14:00 Uhr nochmals Touren  anzubieten. FÃ¼r Grundkurs und Touren besteht Helmpflicht. Bitte eigene  Mountainbikes mitbringen. In begrenzter Anzahl stehen Mietbikes zur  VerfÃ¼gung. Mietpreis 15,00 â¬ incl. Helm.
Die Firma Alutech wird am Marktplatz ihre Mountainbikes vorstellen. Probefahrten werden angeboten.


----------



## micha2 (28. September 2011)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit montag aus?



Montag ist bei mir ungünstig, da ist der MTV Lauftreff den ich nur ungern ausfallen lassen würde.

Also folgende Planung für's Wochenende:
Samstag mit MTB zum Eichelnkopf (und danach weiter zum Knollen), wie bereits letzte Woche vorgeschlagen, zwecks Messung der persönlichen HF_max   wer macht mit?
Sonntag mit Rennrad zur Burg Plesse (oder woanders hin), wer kommt mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. September 2011)

Nabend!
Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich wil am Wochenende zur Hans Kühn Burg aber weis nicht so recht von wo ich starten soll. Die Burg liegt zwischen Sant Andreasberg, Bad Lauterberg und Osterrode. Ein Besuch des Sössener Stausee wäre auch nicht schlecht und bergauf fahr ich auch sehr gern
Wär schön wenn ihr mir mal nen Tipp geben würdet!
DANKE!!!


----------



## micha2 (28. September 2011)

Hi,



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
> Ich wil am Wochenende zur Hans Kühn Burg aber weis nicht so recht von wo ich starten soll. Die Burg liegt zwischen Sant Andreasberg, Bad Lauterberg und Osterrode. Ein Besuch des Sössener Stausee wäre auch nicht schlecht und bergauf fahr ich auch sehr gern
> Wär schön wenn ihr mir mal nen Tipp geben würdet!
> DANKE!!!



Wenn du gerne bergauf fährst solltest du in Osterode oder Herzberg starten. Wir planen gerade was für Samstag, mit Startpunkt Herzberg. Zuerst zum Eichelnkopf, das ist ein kleiner Hügel mit extremer Steigung. Wir wollen mal ausprobieren wer da hochkommt ohne abzusteigen.
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm
Danach zum Knollen. Dann runter nach Sieber, und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zur Hanskühnenburg. Wäre machbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. September 2011)

Danke erstmal!!

Gibs auf den Weg dorthin schöne Trails (auch gern bergauf)?
Ich sag mal Forstwege gehen auch aber schöner sind doch Trails. 
Wenn ich von Herzberg aus starte, dann zur Hans Kühnburg fahre, von dort aus zum Stausse und wieder zurück fahre is das dann ne schicke Halbtagstour??


----------



## micha2 (28. September 2011)

Hi,



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!!
> Gibs auf den Weg dorthin schöne Trails (auch gern bergauf)?



Von Herzberg bis zum Knollen ist die Antwort ein klares "ja". Der schönste Trail wird allerdings diesmal weggelassen, weil wir sonst nicht beim Eichelnkopf vorbei kommen. Da sind aber auch ein paar schöne Wege.
Vom Knollen runter nach Paradies gibt's auch einen Trail, teilweise recht steil, ich hoffe den finde ich noch. Auf der anderen Seite geht ab Paradies ein Trail zum Elseblick hoch. Sehr schön, aber da geht der Puls ganz schön hoch. Mir soll's Recht sein. Vom Elseblick bis zur Hanskühnenburg sind leider nur Forstwege. Von der Hanskühnenburg zunächst auf dem Nassen Weg (wunderschön) in Richtung Braakberg, dann den Braakberg-Trail (sehr schön, aber kurz) runter in Richtung Lonau, später auf Forstwegen weiter, und zurück nach Herzberg. Der Abstecher zur Talsperre würde mindestens 500 zusätzliche Höhenmeter bedeuten, das wird mir am Samstag zu viel weil ich am Sonntag noch Rennrad fahren möchte.
Also wenn du auf die Talsperre verzichten kannst, dann können wir zusammen fahren.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Herzberg aus starte, dann zur Hans Kühnburg fahre, von dort aus zum Stausse und wieder zurück fahre is das dann ne schicke Halbtagstour??



Was du vorschlägst hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Tour, reine Fahrzeit 4-5 Stunden:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour37.htm 

Was mir am Samstag vorschwebt hätte eher Ähnlichkleit mit dieser Tour, nur in anderer Reihenfolge:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour39.htm 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (29. September 2011)

Hallo Micha,

wenn man mit seinem stillgelegten Arm so auf die Genesung wartet kommen einem die perversesten Ideen:
*Warum versuchst Du nicht mal den "Günther-Schmidt-Trail" andersrum. 
Das sind bestimmt 35 Prozent über 280 hm 
*







Ich wünsche Euch am Wochenende viel Spaß 


Holgi


----------



## micha2 (29. September 2011)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Warum versuchst Du nicht mal den "Günther-Schmidt-Trail" andersrum.
> Das sind bestimmt 35 Prozent über 280 hm



Das ist eine gute Idee, wenn dein Arm wieder in Ordnung ist machen wir das. Du vorweg, und ich hinterher.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (29. September 2011)

@Micha,wo liegt der den versteckt ?????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos Micha2

Werd Sonntag wahrscheinlich von Herzberg aus starten. Hoffe ich schff das noch da ich Samstag von Wernigerode aus den Brocken erklimmen werde


----------



## dwe60 (29. September 2011)

@micha: ok, sonntag ist gebongt - 10.00 Uhr bei dir?

Samstag hört sich auch interessant an - aber zum einen habe ich andere Verpflichtungen und außerdem kein Auto


Montag muss ich arbeiten, geht also auch nicht

@tobi - vielleicht finden wir ja mal nen anderen Termin

es ist ein Alu-Rahmen - für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend und auch leicht genug - werde irgendwann mal die Bremsen und Laufräder tauschen - mal schauen

@Lebowsky: hört sich interessant an - passt terminlich leider nicht - wünsche euch viel Erfolg

@Kai: komm doch am Sonntag mit


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. September 2011)

@Dieter
meine Frau hat Frühschicht,da ich am Montag schon unterwegs bin,wäre
zwar schön gewesen,aber Erholung braucht der Körper ja auch.Da ich am
Fr. und Sa. Abend schon unterwegs bin mit Freunden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (29. September 2011)

wer braucht denn die Erholung? - der Körper oder der Kopf?


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. September 2011)

Beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (29. September 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> @Micha,wo liegt der den versteckt ?????



Wen meinst du?
Den Eichelnkopf? Hier: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/embed/117688134
Oder meinst du den Günther-Schmidt-Trail? Der liegt links oberhalb von Sieber, da wo der Fernseh-Umsetzer steht. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (29. September 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> @micha: ok, sonntag ist gebongt - 10.00 Uhr bei dir?



ok.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi Dieter,

könntest du es einrichten dass wir schon um 9:00 Uhr losfahren? 

Ich würde gerne im Anschluss an die Tour noch diese kleine Wanderung zur Burgruine mitmachen, vielleicht interessiert dich das auch:
http://nordhausen.thueringer-allgem...cific/Wanderung-zur-Burg-Scharzfels-801055643

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

meinte den Günther-Schmidt-Trail


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi Kai,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> meinte den Günther-Schmidt-Trail



Da schaust du mal in Holgi's Blog:
http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_03.html

Unsere heutige Rennrad-Tour zur Burg Plesse:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/118515527

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Herzberg ist für Radfahrer eine gefährliche Stadt. Ich bin heute Mittag mit den Rennrad von Herzberg nach Osterode gefahren, und habe auf den ersten 2 Kilometern nicht weniger als 4 gefährliche Situationen erlebt. 
-- Lönsstrasse, Autofahrer nimmt mir fast die Vorfahrt (rechts vor links) und kommt 1m vor mir mit quietschenden Reifen zum stehen. Hat sich aber entschuldigt.
-- Osteroder Strasse kurz hinter der Tankstelle, Auto fährt vom Parkplatz auf die Strasse ohne nach hinten auf den Radweg zu schauen.
-- Der gleiche Autofahrer biegt nach rechts in die Sieberstrasse ab. Selbstverständlich ohne nach hinten auf den Radweg zu schauen. Da musste ich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen. Ich glaube nicht dass der Fahrer den Vorfall überhaupt bemerkt hat.
-- Kreuzung Osteroder Strasse/Lonauer Str., Autofahrer legt eine Vollbremsung hin als ich über Fußgänger-Überweg fahre.

Das hat mir erst mal gereicht. Da ist der Wald doch viel sicherer. Obwohl Holgi das vielleicht anders sieht. Jedenfalls habe ich heute Nachmittag ein wenig Intervall-Training am Eichelnkopf gemacht:  
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/119112827

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> -- Kreuzung Osteroder Strasse/Lonauer Str., Autofahrer legt eine Vollbremsung hin als ich über Fußgänger-Überweg fahre.
> 
> Das hat mir erst mal gereicht. Da ist der Wald doch viel sicherer. Obwohl Holgi das vielleicht anders sieht. Jedenfalls habe ich heute Nachmittag ein wenig Intervall-Training am Eichelnkopf gemacht:
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/119112827
> ...



Hallo,

-- Kreuzung Osteroder Strasse/Lonauer Str.: Da ist Frederick schon einmal von einem Opa angefahren worden 

-- Intervall-Training am Eichelnkopf gemacht: Wenn das File nicht gepatcht ist, bist Du ohne Pause 3 mal hintereinander hoch 

By the way: Kannst Du mir mal die GPS-Koordinaten von der Herzberger Hütte und der Lübbersbuche posten

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> -- Intervall-Training am Eichelnkopf gemacht: Wenn das File nicht gepatcht ist, bist Du ohne Pause 3 mal hintereinander hoch



Das File ist echt. Ich will ja 100 mal da hochfahren, da geht es schneller voran wenn ich gleich dreimal hochfahre. Aber immer schaffe ich das nicht. Für dieses Jahr wird die Eichelnkopf-Saison wohl bald vorbei sein, das Laub fällt schon von den Buchen. 



harzholgi schrieb:


> By the way: Kannst Du mir mal die GPS-Koordinaten von der Herzberger Hütte und der Lübbersbuche posten



Herzberger Hütte: 51.6684  10.3860
Lübbersbuche:  51.6705  10.4007
Beide Angaben so +-20m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke!

Das hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Das neue Bildmaterial in Earth ist auch schon wieder alt!




Den Wald gibts doch gar nicht mehr...

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Das neue Bildmaterial in Earth ist auch schon wieder alt!



Die neuen Bilder sind vom 1.1.2005, das wird unten links angezeigt. Man kann sich auch ältere Bilder anzeigen lassen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Herzberg ist für Radfahrer eine gefährliche Stadt. Ich bin heute Mittag mit den Rennrad von Herzberg nach Osterode gefahren, und habe auf den ersten 2 Kilometern nicht weniger als 4 gefährliche Situationen erlebt.
> -- Lönsstrasse, Autofahrer nimmt mir fast die Vorfahrt (rechts vor links) und kommt 1m vor mir mit quietschenden Reifen zum stehen. Hat sich aber entschuldigt.
> ...



Hi Micha,

deswegen immer schön auf der Strasse fahren. Dann wirste wenigstens gesehen.
Wenn ihr mal den absoluten Horror haben wollt, fahrt auf dem Radweg durch Bad Lauterberg. Da achtet niemand auf den Radweg, da der auch noch bautechnnisch günstig hinter den Parkern versteckt wurde....


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Oktober 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> deswegen immer schön auf der Strasse fahren. Dann wirste wenigstens gesehen.
> Wenn ihr mal den absoluten Horror haben wollt, fahrt auf dem Radweg durch Bad Lauterberg. Da achtet niemand auf den Radweg, da der auch noch bautechnnisch günstig hinter den Parkern versteckt wurde....




Hallo,

deshalb fahre ich dort immer auf der Strasse 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Oktober 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deshalb fahre ich dort immer auf der Strasse
> 
> Gruß Kai



Mich hat die dortige Polizei mal gezwungen den Radweg zu benutzen. unter Androhung weiterer disziplinarischer Folgen, sprich Geldstrafe. Trotz Rennrad und Trainingsfahrt in einem Verein...und höherer Geschwindigkeit als den radwegzulässigen 30 km/h.
So isses...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist es nicht so, dass man nicht verpflichtet ist den Radweg zu nutzen und das dann auf eigene Gefahr macht.?


----------



## micha2 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass man nicht verpflichtet ist den Radweg zu nutzen und das dann auf eigene Gefahr macht.?



Man könnte behaupten, dass man den Radweg gar nicht gesehen hat, wenn er hinter den parkenden Autos verläuft. Oder dass man genau in dem Moment die Absicht hatte links abzubiegen, und deshalb auf der Strasse gefahren ist 

Ähnlich in der Osteroder Strasse in Herzberg:
Direkt vor dem Finanzamt ist eine Bushaltestelle. Wenn man vom Pizza-Inn kommt, scheint der Radweg vor der Bushaltestelle zu enden und danach wieder anzufangen. Total unübersichtliche Stelle. Als Radfahrer wird man automatisch auf den Gehweg geleitet, der an der Bushaltestelle ziemlich schmal wird. Das kann nicht richtig sein. Oder man muss auf der Strasse fahren. Aber wie soll man sich da in den laufenden Verkehr einordnen? Da scheint es sicherer zu sein, wenn man von Anfang an auf der Strasse fährt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass man nicht verpflichtet ist den Radweg zu nutzen und das dann auf eigene Gefahr macht.?


Leider nein.
Guter Artikel hierzu


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Oktober 2011)

Mal was nettes für die Vitrine:









Immerhin habe ich ja XTR...


----------



## dwe60 (16. Oktober 2011)

Sowas sollte man sich ans Rad schrauben und nicht in einer Vitrine verstauben lassen 

Wie schaut denn eigentlich dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal aus?

Gibt es "ernsthafte" Interessenten für ein, oder evtl. auch mehr, Teams?

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein 

@Holgi: was macht denn dein Flügel? kannst schon wieder flattern?


----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schaut denn eigentlich dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal aus?
> Gibt es "ernsthafte" Interessenten für ein, oder evtl. auch mehr, Teams?



Klar doch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (16. Oktober 2011)

> @Holgi: was macht denn dein Flügel? kannst schon wieder flattern?



Hallo,

flattern geht leider noch nicht. In 14 Tagen wird wohl leichtes Training drin sein. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal das Ergometer traktieren.
Da kommen einem deutlich weniger Hunde entgegen 
Und für den Winterpokal kann man das ja auch eintragen.

Die  letzte Zeit bin ich viel auf Schusters Rappen unterwegs gewesen (zügig gehen, nicht laufen). Dabei hatte ich früher immer Probleme mit den Hüftgelenken. Derzeit schmerzt erstaunlicherweise überhaupt nichts 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (16. Oktober 2011)

Wäre auch bereit für den Winterpokal.


----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Die  letzte Zeit bin ich viel auf Schusters Rappen unterwegs gewesen (zügig gehen, nicht laufen). Dabei hatte ich früher immer Probleme mit den Hüftgelenken. Derzeit schmerzt erstaunlicherweise überhaupt nichts



Wenn du die Geschwindigkeit noch ein klein wenig steigerst (langsam laufen, nicht gehen) und wenn du mit ein paar kurzen Gehpausen insgesamt auf eine Stunde Laufzeit kommst, kannst du beim MTV Lauftreff mitmachen. Es gibt da unterschiedlich schnelle Gruppen. Mo + Mi 18:30, Startpunkt ist fast vor deiner Haustür.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Happy_User (16. Oktober 2011)

N'Abend,

WP klingt gut.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch mit am Start .

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

also fassen wir mal zusammen:

dwe60
micha2
harzholgi
emil_strauss
happy_user
pitbull75

Das heisst wir brauchen zwei Teams, und es sind noch vier Plätze frei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

willst du die Teams wie letztes Jahr zusammen stellen,oder mischen ??

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> willst du die Teams wie letztes Jahr zusammen stellen,oder mischen ??



Ich schlage vor wir machen das so wie letztes Jahr: Jeder gibt eine Schätzung ab, wieviele Punkte er machen will. Dann werden die Leute so auf zwei Teams verteilt, dass beide Teams möglichst gleich stark sind.
Statt einer Schätzung könnten wir aber auch die tatsächlichen Punkte aus der letzten Saison verwenden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damit der Anreiz noch größer ist wa,immer noch ein drauflegen zum Vorjahr.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

also ich plane mal wie die letzte Saison.
Kann allerdings gerade nicht sagen, wie viele Punkte das waren. 
Schätze einmal 700

Vielleicht komme ich ja dieses Jahr zum Skilanglauf.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin auch dabei. 

Tobias


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> Kann allerdings gerade nicht sagen, wie viele Punkte das waren.



Das könnt ihr hier nachschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8164222&postcount=2620

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde für mich dieses Jahr aber nur 350 Pkt ansetzen.


----------



## Sandhase (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich wäre auch dabei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß Martin



dann sind jetzt noch zwei Plätze frei:
dwe60
micha2
harzholgi
emil_strauss
happy_user
pitbull75
harzerbergziege
sandhase

Bitte beachtet bei der Schätzung der Punktzahl, dass der Winterpokal fast zwei Wochen kürzer ist als in der letzten Saison, vom 7.11.11 bis 25.3.12. Das ist rund 10% weniger Zeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich würde für mich dieses Jahr aber nur 350 Pkt ansetzen.




Was los Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (18. Oktober 2011)

...will auch mitspielen

Dabei


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Snakeskin schrieb:


> ...will auch mitspielen
> Dabei



dwe60
micha2
harzholgi
emil_strauss
happy_user
pitbull75
harzerbergziege
sandhase
snakeskin

Ein Platz ist noch frei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (19. Oktober 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Was los Tobi



Bin diesen Winter oft in den USA. Und nur in der Male laufen ist nicht so das ware.


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Zitat von Hans Kühne: Es wachse zusammen, was zusammen gehört!



Jawoll, der Meinung bin ich auch. Bei mir hat's eine Rippe erwischt. Aber nicht beim Radfahren. Ursache war eher eigene Dummheit. Na ja, bis zum Beginn des Winterpokals sollte die Sache erledigt sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (19. Oktober 2011)

Rippe kann sich ganz schön hinziehen - hatte ich im Sommer auch mal -  bin auf dem Pionierweg über den Lenker abgestiegen und ganz elegant flach gelandet 

mit der Rippenprellung hatte ich 6 - 8 Wochen zu tun - bei jedem Atemzug habe ich das gemerkt

zum WP: ich setze mal 600 Punkte für mich an

ich denke mal das Flo auch wieder von der Partie ist, aber aktuell ist er im Urlaub


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



dwe60 schrieb:


> zum WP: ich setze mal 600 Punkte für mich an
> 
> ich denke mal das Flo auch wieder von der Partie ist, aber aktuell ist er im Urlaub



dwe60   600
micha2   550
harzholgi
emil_strauss
happy_user   700
pitbull75
harzerbergziege   350
sandhase
snakeskin
(flo ?)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Micha,

steige bei 700 mit ein  

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (19. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Jawoll, der Meinung bin ich auch. Bei mir hat's eine Rippe erwischt. Aber nicht beim Radfahren. Ursache war eher eigene Dummheit.



Hallo Micha,

dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung 
Ich hoffe, Du hast nachts nicht so Schmerzen beim Schlafen wie ich sie hatte! 

Aber das wird schon wieder.

Unsere Chancen im WP sind allerdings wohl leicht gestiegen 

Ich denke, für mich kannst Du 400 Punkte buchen.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast nachts nicht so Schmerzen beim Schlafen wie ich sie hatte!



Nö, nur wenn ich mich im Bett rumdrehe merke ich es. Ist halb so schlimm.

dwe60 600
micha2 550
harzholgi   400
emil_strauss
happy_user 700
pitbull75   700
harzerbergziege 350
sandhase
snakeskin
(flo ?)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ich gebe mal 400 an. Soll ein kalter langer Winter werden.....


----------



## micha2 (20. Oktober 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich gebe mal 400 an. Soll ein kalter langer Winter werden.....



dwe60 600
micha2 550
harzholgi 400
emil_strauss  400
happy_user 700
pitbull75 700
harzerbergziege 350
sandhase
snakeskin
(flo ?)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Snakeskin (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mal Leichtsinning und versuche 500 punkte zu schaffen.


----------



## micha2 (20. Oktober 2011)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Ich bin mal Leichtsinning und versuche 500 punkte zu schaffen.



dwe60 600
micha2 550
harzholgi 400
emil_strauss 400
happy_user 700
pitbull75 700
harzerbergziege 350
sandhase
snakeskin   500
(flo ?)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (20. Oktober 2011)

Da die Pokerrunde begonnen hat gebe ich auch meinen Einsatz ab,

ich sag mal 300 Punkte.

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (20. Oktober 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Da die Pokerrunde begonnen hat gebe ich auch meinen Einsatz ab,
> 
> ich sag mal 300 Punkte.
> 
> Gruß Martin



dwe60 600
micha2 550
harzholgi 400
emil_strauss 400
happy_user 700
pitbull75 700
harzerbergziege 350
sandhase  300
snakeskin 500
(flo ?)

Gut, dann warten wir noch bis Flo aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, und dann werden zwei gleich starke Teams gebildet.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich war am Wochenende mal wieder unterwegs:




Hier haben die Wildschweine ganz schön gebuddelt!

Konditionell ist nicht viel los, aber durch den Winterpokal wird es bestimmt bald besser.

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (25. Oktober 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war am Wochenende mal wieder unterwegs:
> 
> ...



Wie läuft es mit der Schulter?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## harzholgi (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

tagsüber ist es kein grosses Problem mehr.

Nur nachts kann ich schlecht schlafen, da ich nur auf einer Seite liegen darf.

Aber um mit Wilhelm Busch zu sprechen:


> "Mit der Zeit wird alles heil..."



Holgi

PS: Hallo Micha: Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute, 1830, zum Lauftreff.


----------



## Lebowsky (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## dwe60 (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf eine Rückmeldung von Flo müssen wir noch ein wenig warten - er ist zwar aus dem Urlaub zurück kann aber aus familiären Grünen momentan nicht antworten

Ich hoffe mal das ich bis zum Starttermin Kontakt zu ihm habe


----------



## Harzberti (29. Oktober 2011)

lebowsky schrieb:


> ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs :d




geil!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Micha,

hast du schon eine grobe Teameinteilung vorgenommen.Es ist nun nicht mehr lange hin bis zum Start des WP.


Gruß Kai

@Dieter,

schon  was von Flo gehört ???


----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> hast du schon eine grobe Teameinteilung vorgenommen.Es ist nun nicht mehr lange hin bis zum Start des WP.



Ohne die Punkte-Schätzung von Flo ist ja noch keine Einteilung möglich. 
Aber wir haben ja noch eine Woche Zeit. 
Falls Flo sich nicht rechtzeitig meldet, könnten wir das so machen:

dwe60 600
micha2 550
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
Summe: 2250

pitbull75 700
emil_strauss 400
sandhase 300
harzerbergziege 350
snakeskin 500
Summe: 2250

Dieter, kannst du bitte bei Flo mal nachhaken. Wir brauchen eine nur eine Zahl.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2011)

Falls Flo 100 Punkte machen will:

dwe60 600
snakeskin 500
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
flo 100
Summe: 2300

pitbull75 700
emil_strauss 400
sandhase 300
harzerbergziege 350
micha2 550
Summe: 2300


Falls Flo 200 Punkte machen will:

snakeskin 500
micha2 550
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
flo 200
Summe: 2350

pitbull75 700
emil_strauss 400
sandhase 300
harzerbergziege 350
dwe60 600
Summe: 2350


Falls Flo 300 Punkte machen will:

pitbull75 700
sandhase 300
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
flo 300
Summe: 2400

snakeskin 500
micha2 550
emil_strauss 400
harzerbergziege 350
dwe60 600
Summe: 2400


Falls Flo 400 Punkte machen will:

pitbull75 700
sandhase 300
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
harzerbergziege 350
Summe: 2450

snakeskin 500
micha2 550
emil_strauss 400
flo 400
dwe60 600
Summe: 2450

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Zitat von Hans Kühne: Es wachse zusammen, was zusammen gehört!



Ja, der Hans Kühne hat ja so recht...
aber Laufen geht jetzt schon wieder und Radfahren sowieso.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab´ mir jetzt mal ein paar Asics gekauft.
Und bin morgen wieder beim Lauftreff







Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (31. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Holgi, bist du bis DA oben hin gelaufen ?

Respekt

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

naja... einschränkend muss ich eingestehen, dass ich bis zum Waldparkplatz mit dem Motorroller gefahren bin. Bleiben ca. 12 km.

Bergauf habe ich konditionsbedingt  ein paar "Langsamlauf-Phasen" machen müssen.

Und bergab musste ich öfter mal innehalten, weil der Arm anfing weh zu tun.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (31. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich aber nicht schlecht an, Laufen könnt ich auch mal wieder, aber alleine
aufraffen ist so eine sache

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (1. November 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hört sich aber nicht schlecht an, Laufen könnt ich auch mal wieder, aber alleine
> aufraffen ist so eine sache
> 
> Gruß Martin



MTV-Lauftreff, Mo + Mi 18:30 Uhr

http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=151&Itemid=172

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (1. November 2011)

Hallo Micha,
kann da jeder mitmachen, oder muß man Mitglied sein?

Gruß Martin


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. November 2011)

so, da bin ich nun auch mal wieder.
meine Einschätzung vom letzten Jahr werde ich mal unterbieten. Ich denke 150-200 Punkte sollte ich schaffen. Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder mehr trainieren, bin soo faul.. aber der Winter naht und ich gelobe Besserung.
Dann setz mal für mich *200 Punkte* an, wenns mehr werden ist es ja auch nicht schlimm


----------



## micha2 (1. November 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> kann da jeder mitmachen, oder muß man Mitglied sein?
> 
> Gruß Martin



Also ein oder zweimal reinschnuppern ist mit Sicherheit kostenlos möglich.
Danach gibt es soweit ich weiss zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder MTV Mitgliedschaft, was mit 8 EUR pro Monat durchaus erschwinglich ist. Für diese 8 EUR kannst du bei _allen_ Sportarten des MTV mitmachen, also im Prinzip kannst du jeden Tag irgendwas machen. Die Teilnahme beim Juessee-Lauf und Harzer Berglauf ist für Mitglieder kostenlos.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man auch einen kleinen Pauschalbetrag zahlen (15 EUR ?) für 10x Lauftreff. Das ist wohl notwendig wegen Versicherung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (1. November 2011)

Hi,



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> so, da bin ich nun auch mal wieder.
> meine Einschätzung vom letzten Jahr werde ich mal unterbieten. Ich denke 150-200 Punkte sollte ich schaffen. Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder mehr trainieren, bin soo faul.. aber der Winter naht und ich gelobe Besserung.
> Dann setz mal für mich *200 Punkte* an, wenns mehr werden ist es ja auch nicht schlimm



Ah, gut dass du dich gemeldet hat.
Dann schlage ich folgende Team-Aufteilung vor:

Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker:
snakeskin 500
micha2 550
happy_user 700
harzholgi 400
flo 200
Summe: 2350

Team 2:
pitbull75 700
emil_strauss 400
sandhase 300
harzerbergziege 350
dwe60 600
Summe: 2350

Seid ihr alle damit einverstanden? Wenn ja, dann würde ich das Team 1 gründen, und die Mitglieder des Teams 2 müssten sich einen Namen überlegen (Die Spiker ? Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker-2 ?).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bike-flori_clz (1. November 2011)

mir ists recht


----------



## micha2 (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

Team 1 wurde soeben gegründet:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/319

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. November 2011)

Ah Ha!

Neues Outfit dieses Jahr!


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

Vorschlag fürs Team2 

Die Harzer
Die Harz-Biker

oder  hat wer andere Vorschläge ????


Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs, bin gerade in Detroit angekommen. Total müde, komme erst Sa wieder. 
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (2. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vorschlag fürs Team2
> 
> ...



Morgen,


Die  Harzer-Roller  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

pitbull75 700
emil_strauss 400
sandhase 300
harzerbergziege 350
dwe60 600

habe unser Team mal als Harzer Roller gemeldet ist das ok für euch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
Hab kein Problem mit dem Namen, passt doch auch, irgendwie, oder?!

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (2. November 2011)

Hallo Micha,

eben, bei der Nachbesprechung, kam noch die Frage nach der Länge der Tour auf. Ich habe an Deinem Handgelenk eines von diesen modernen Navigationssystemen bemerkt !! 
*Gibt es eventuell eine Auswertung?*

Nach meiner Google-Earth Auswertung sind es 7,5 km.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (2. November 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> eben, bei der Nachbesprechung, kam noch die Frage nach der Länge der Tour auf.



Heute habe ich die Uhr zu spät gestartet:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/126053503

Für die richtige Länge und Höhenmeter nimm besser den Lauf vom Montag:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/125608868

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (2. November 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank. Dann lag ich mit der in Google gemessenen Entfernung ja gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Vielen Dank und...

... bis bald im Wald!

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. November 2011)

So, bin drin ;-)
Das mit der Signatur und Winterpokal klappt aber anscheinend wieder nicht....


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. November 2011)

Da denke ich ihr fahrt die erste 100 pkt schon zusammen, da sehe ich der WP fängt erst Mo an. Werde somit Laufschuhe noch Berlin und München mitnehmen. Wenigstens etwas bewegung nach einer Woche Fastfoot und Steak´s


----------



## dwe60 (6. November 2011)

So, bin nun auch drin

Harzer Roller ist gut 

Wäre schön gewesen wenn heute schon gezählt hätte - war über Söse Vorsperre zur HKB hoch und über Reitstieg und den 10 L wieder runter nach Riefensbeek

so trocken war der Reitstieg im November bestimmt noch nie


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2011)

Hallo,
so Jungs,ab Morgen kann gekurbelt werden bis der Arzt kommt.
Also viel Spass euch allen beim WP.


Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt haben wir den Salat! 
Um den Gefahren bei Mountainbiken speziell im Winter 
etwas aus dem Wege zu gehen habe ich ein paar mal mit Michas Laufgruppe trainiert.

Gestern Abend hatte ich zwar anfangs Schmerzen im Knie, bin dann aber dummerweise doch los. Die Schmerzen haben dann unterwegs auch aufgehört, aber seit heute morgen ist es ziemlich schlimm 
Ich kann kaum noch Treppen steigen. 
Heute werde ich erstmal die Beine hochlegen, vielleicht kann ich dann Mittwoch mal Ergometer oder sogar MTB versuchen.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (8. November 2011)

Tja, mit dem Laufen ist so eine Sache,
 habe am Anfang auch so meine Probleme gehabt, bei mir waren es die Fußgelenke, mit den Knien war es nicht ganz so schlimm. nach 1jahr und 1500km ging es dann.

Aber trotzdem Gute Besserung.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. November 2011)

na Holgi,

hat dich der Micha schon verheitzt.
Habe heut meine 5.Laufeinheit hinter mir,siehe da es klappt noch.
Die Muskelatur hat sich jetzt schon langsam dran gewöhnt.
Holgi Du machst Sachen.

Gruß Kai


harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt haben wir den Salat!
> Um den Gefahren bei Mountainbiken speziell im Winter
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (11. November 2011)

Junx, bleibt bei dem was ihr könnt:

BIKEN 

dann gibts auch kein Aua 

habe nun auch meine ersten Punkte eingetragen - wenn ich sehe was der Sandhase schon so alles zusammengetragen hat muss ich mich aber ran halten 

Wie schauts denn am Sonntag mit ner gemeinsamen Runde  aus? - ich hätte nicht übel Lust mal wieder runterzukommen und ne Tour über HKB und Knollen zu machen


----------



## micha2 (11. November 2011)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn am Sonntag mit ner gemeinsamen Runde  aus? - ich hätte nicht übel Lust mal wieder runterzukommen und ne Tour über HKB und Knollen zu machen



Ohne mich. Scheiss Erkältung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (11. November 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

zur HKB würde ich mitfahren, muss Mittag leider wieder zu Hause sein,

sonst würd ich auch zum Knollen mitkommen.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2011)

@Dieter,

meine Frau muss bis 14.00 arbeiten,werde dann erst los kommen wenn sie zu Hause ist.
Müssen ja dran bleiben sonst ist der Hase auf und davon. 
Martin ich muss unbedingt mal auf deinem KMX probesitzen,wenns auf zwei Rädern nicht mehr klappt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. November 2011)

Kann leider nicht mit zur HKB. Mich hat die Erkältung dahingerafft.
Kurz an der Lungenentzündung vorbei gekommen....


----------



## Harzberti (11. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

drängel mich mal mit zwischen.

Weil Sonntag verhindert:

Olli und ich wollen uns Morgen (Samsatg) um 12:00Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen treffen. Die goldenen Novemberstunden noch ein wenig ausnutzen und ein wenig den Harz rocken.

Wenn jemand Lust hat ...

Unterwegs werden wir sicherlich irgendwo nett einkehren. Soll 'ne Tour werden - kein geknüppel 


Grüße

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (11. November 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht mit zur HKB. Mich hat die Erkältung dahingerafft.
> Kurz an der Lungenentzündung vorbei gekommen....



Das hört sich nicht gut an.Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und nichts überstürzen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (11. November 2011)

Tja Kai, das mit den Zweirädern kann schneller vorbei sein als man denkt.

Hab mir das KMX nach meinem zweiten Ellenbogen OP vor drei Monaten zugelegt. Habe leider immer noch extreme Probleme, will aber nicht jammern,
hab ja auch schon wieder mit Zweirädern Probiert.

PS, der Trainingseffekt ist aber nicht zuverachten, 25kg und einmal Rollwiederstand mehr merkt schon ganz gut, vorallem Bergauf

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

mir fällt im Augenblick dummerweise keine Ausrede ein 

Wann wäre denn Start?

Holgi

PS: HKB ist derzeit zu!


----------



## harzholgi (11. November 2011)




----------



## Sandhase (11. November 2011)

Dann gehts doch einfach zum Knollen, gibts ja auch Käsekuchen

Abfahrt 9:30?

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Dann gehts doch einfach zum Knollen, gibts ja auch Käsekuchen
> 
> Abfahrt 9:30?
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hallo,

oder die Variante mit Hanskühnenburg:

0930 Abfahrt zum Knollen.
1030 BlahBlahBlah auf dem Knollen
       Verabschiedung vom Sandhasen und
1130 Abfahrt zur Hanskühnenburg.
1230 Einnahme von Rucksackverpflegung ebendort.
1300 Irgendwie Rückfahrt zum Startpunkt.
1400 Ende der Veranstaltung

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (12. November 2011)

Moin Holgi,
hört sich doch gut an, und Ihr fahrt eine schöne große Runde .
(wegen die Punkte)

Wetter soll ja auch Klasse werden, so wie heute .



Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. November 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Moin Holgi,
> hört sich doch gut an, und Ihr fahrt eine schöne große Runde .
> (wegen die Punkte)
> 
> ...



Moin,

komme erst um 13.30 wech,da wird die Wahl aufs RR fallen .
Richtung Göttingen eine Schleife drehen. 
Wer morgen fährt,da komme ich auch erst so wie heute wech. 


Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (12. November 2011)

Was spricht denn dagegen erst zur HKB und dann zum Knollen zu fahren? 

Knollen wollte ich nämlich wegen dem schönen Trail nach Herzberg runter 

Oder passt das dann bei dir nicht, Martin?

@Holgi: bist du denn soweit schon wieder fit für die Runde?

@Kai: bin die Tage auch mit Renner gefahren - schweinekalt  

fährst du eigentlich die Tour de Energie mit?

@micha + Tim: gute Besserung





harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oder die Variante mit Hanskühnenburg:
> 
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: bist du denn soweit schon wieder fit für die Runde?



Hallo, 
ich komme gerade von einer Probetour für morgen nach Hause 
Ich glaube, das wird mit mir morgen nichts.
Bei mehr als 150 Watt fängt das Knie an zu schmerzen
Ich habe es mit Mühe in 1 h, 20 min bis zur HKB geschafft.

Holgi


----------



## Maik.Cube (12. November 2011)

Tach auch
Bin mal wieder da.
Würde mich für die Runde Söse HKB Knollen auch anschließen.
Wollte die Runde eh morgen mal fahren.
Wenn ja wann und wo Start?
Gruß Maik


----------



## dwe60 (12. November 2011)

Sorry, bin leider auch raus 

mein Haushaltsvorstand hat mir gerade eröffnet, dass sie den 4rädrigen Untersatz benötigt 

werden dann wohl hier oben ne Runde drehen

vielleicht können wir ja bei entsprechender Schneelage wieder ne Spikesrunde zur HKB machen 

@holgi: wie bekommst du eigentlich die Grafik zum Winterpokal in dein Post?


----------



## Sandhase (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
mir ist es eigentlich egal ob HKB oder Knollen, Mensch Holgi 1:20 zur HKB
geht doch, ich dachte wir wollen ne Tour machen und kein Rennen.

Wenns zur HKB geht,
könnte ich mit dem KMX fahren, da brauche locker1:45 .

Aber, ich bin da Flexibel .

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich werde am Dienstag erstmal zum Arzt um das Knie mal Röntgen zu lassen und wäre dann morgen auch raus 
Tut mir echt leid und ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, aber ich glaube, es macht keinen Sinn. Und bis morgen früh wird sich da auch nicht mehr groß was ändern. 
Sorry.

Um die Winterpokal-Grafik ins Bord zu bekommen braucht man nur den BB-Code von der Winterpokal-Seite kopieren und über "Grafik einfügen" ans Ende des Posts einfügen.
Schon ist er drin.
Für die Signatur ist der Code gesperrt, damit die Grafik nicht 5000mal auf jeder Seite erscheint


----------



## dwe60 (12. November 2011)

danke, also so:


----------



## dwe60 (13. November 2011)

So, war dann hoch zur Wolfswarte - herrliches Wetterchen 

Runter bin ich dann das erste Mal über den Butterstieg - nettes Trailchen, das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (14. November 2011)

@Martin,

wenn du so weiter machst, haste ja deine Punkte bald eingefahren.
Fährst du auch noch soviel wenn Schnee liegt ???

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (14. November 2011)

@Kai

Naja, solange das Super Wetter so bleibt werde ich wohl noch die eine oder andere Runde drehen. Aber wer sagt denn das wir überhaupt Schnee bekommen .

Werde dann auf jeden Fall mal das 26" Hinterrad mit dem ICE-Spiker-Reifen in
die KMX-Cobra bauen, mal sehen wie das klappt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (18. November 2011)

Hallo Holgi,

wie geht's deinem Knie? 
Ich wüsste da eine Sportart wo die Beine nicht so wichtig sind... Klettern, Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (18. November 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> wie geht's deinem Knie?
> Ich wüsste da eine Sportart wo die Beine nicht so wichtig sind... Klettern, Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr.



Hallo,

seit gestern bin ich relativ schmerzfrei und werde somit am WE mal wieder HKB versuchen 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (19. November 2011)

Viele Grüße nach Northeim!
Ich hoffe ihr hatte noch genug Licht beim Downhill!





Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Viele Grüße nach Northeim!
> Ich hoffe ihr hatte noch genug Licht beim Downhill!
> 
> 
> ...




Holgi,

ich bin heut in Northeim im Wieter unterwegs gewesen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

Hey Holgi !

Ja Tante Ju Trail war herrlich wenn auch etwas schnell zu Ende  , Aber das hochschieben hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt...
Hoffe hattest auch noch ne schöne abfahrt auf Deinem Home-Trail 

schöne Grüsse in den Harz


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> Hey Holgi !
> 
> Ja Tante Ju Trail war herrlich wenn auch etwas schnell zu Ende  , Aber das hochschieben hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt...
> Hoffe hattest auch noch ne schöne abfahrt auf Deinem Home-Trail
> ...




Hallo,

für euch fehlt dort noch der Lift ,ne.Da würde es doppelt soviel Spass machen gell. .
War im Wieter unterwegs,hier mal Bilder.Sieht auf dem Bild nicht so Steil aus,wie es wirklich ist.





Hier gings wieder hoch


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

hehe , ja ein Lift wäre echt super  , 

das nächste mal werd ich den Günther Schmidt Trail suchen , sind ja einige schöne Bilder hier im Thread , also da dann bitte auch gleich noch`n Lift hinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> hehe , ja ein Lift wäre echt super  ,
> 
> das nächste mal werd ich den Günther Schmidt Trail suchen , sind ja einige schöne Bilder hier im Thread , also da dann bitte auch gleich noch`n Lift hinstellen




neenee,nur wer selber hochkurbelt hat den vollen Genuss,für die Abfahrt
.Bin am Gardasse mit einem Cube Fritzz auch über 2000hm in einer Tour gefahren ohne Lift.

Gruß


----------



## micha2 (19. November 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> neenee,nur wer selber hochkurbelt hat den vollen Genuss,für die Abfahrt



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ein Lift ist unsportlich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

2000 hm mit´m Fritzz , respekt , aber mal ehrlich dein einziger Gedanke war bestimmt : jetz ein Lift , jetz ein Lift , jetz ein Lift  ,  , 
gardasee war ich auch schon , echt super schön da... und ich fahr auch gern mal bergauf , halt nur nich mit meinem Torque , is halt n bergab fahrrad...aber da hast Du recht , so eine erkämpfte Abfahrt schätzt man schon ein klein bissl mehr...


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt so net , mach mal Deine 10 Abfahrten in Braunlage im Bikepark , ist super anstrengend


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> 2000 hm mit´m Fritzz , respekt , aber mal ehrlich dein einziger Gedanke war bestimmt : jetz ein Lift , jetz ein Lift , jetz ein Lift  ,  ,
> gardasee war ich auch schon , echt super schön da... und ich fahr auch gern mal bergauf , halt nur nich mit meinem Torque , is halt n bergab fahrrad...aber da hast Du recht , so eine erkämpfte Abfahrt schätzt man schon ein klein bissl mehr...




kein Gedanken an einen Lift gehabt.Habs auch nicht bereut.
Vom Tremalzo runter war schon geil mit der Kiste,auf jeden mal besser
wie mit meinen Rocky Element 70.


----------



## micha2 (19. November 2011)

Hi,



Constiful schrieb:


> stimmt so net , mach mal Deine 10 Abfahrten in Braunlage im Bikepark , ist super anstrengend



Was soll's, dann fährt man eben nur zweimal hoch und runter.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

joar das geht , hat halt nur nix mit unsportlich zu tun , aber egal...


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> stimmt so net , mach mal Deine 10 Abfahrten in Braunlage im Bikepark , ist super anstrengend




Im Park fahren,muss auch die Konditon stimmen,ist auch nicht ohne.Wird halt anders abgerufen vom Körper.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2011)

wenn du nen lift haben willst,musste in nen bikepark gehen und dort biken


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Im Park fahren,muss auch die Konditon stimmen,ist auch nicht ohne.Wird halt anders abgerufen vom Körper.










 im Park hatte ich schon öfter an Stellen Muskelkater die ich vorher garnich kannte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , und ohne Kondition geht da auch net wirklich viel...


----------



## Constiful (19. November 2011)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du nen lift haben willst,musste in nen bikepark gehen und dort biken




ich will kein Lift zur Hanskühnenburg das war ein Spaß^^


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> ich will kein Lift zur Hanskühnenburg das war ein Spaß^^



na in gedanken schon


----------



## harzholgi (19. November 2011)

Constiful schrieb:


> Hey Holgi !
> 
> Ja Tante Ju Trail war herrlich wenn auch etwas schnell zu Ende  , Aber das hochschieben hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt...
> Hoffe hattest auch noch ne schöne abfahrt auf Deinem Home-Trail
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe noch einen kleinen Umweg gemacht und einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang erlebt 

Bis bald....
.....im Wald!

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. November 2011)

Hallo Holgi,

wie wars mit dem Flügel,hats gut geklappt ????


Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (19. November 2011)

Hallo,




War mal wieder richtig schön!

Der Flügel kann noch nicht voll belastet werden, aber für die Hanskühnenburg auf Teer reicht es allemal.
Und das Knie wird auch langsam wieder besser

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (20. November 2011)

Schön zu hören das du wieder kurbeln kannst 

Ich war heute noch mal zum Torfhaus hoch und über den Märchenweg und den Flutgraben wieder zum Dammgraben runter - war zwar zeitweise sch...kalt - aber ne tolle Runde - schade das die Tage nun immer kürzer werden - musste dann gegen 16.30 ordentlich Gas geben um noch im Halbdunkel nach Hause zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deejaydee (24. November 2011)

Huhu Jungs,
Ich möchte in den nächsten Osterferien mit nem Kumpel in den Harz fahren. Mein Freund und ich sind eher Anfänger in Sachen MTB fahren. Habt ihr empfehlungen für Jugendherbergen, Bike ausleihen, Trails und eventuell Bikeparks?

Lg


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2011)

Harzlich willkommen Deejaydee!

Die Osterferien gehen ja vom 26.03. bis 11.04. - je nach dem was der Winter hier so von sich gegeben hat dürften viele Bereiche im Harz noch ziemlich winterlich ausschauen - gerade in den höhergelegen Regionen

mit ein bißen Glück geht hier bei mir in der Umgebung von Clausthal-Z. schon was

Unterkünfte kann die hier empfehlen:

http://www.lsb-niedersachsen.de/sportjugend/cms/live/live.php?cms_id=137&_psmand=2

oder  

http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de/  (ist auch Testcenter für Rose Bikes)

Bikes kann man hier leihen: http://www.harzagentur.de/mountainbiking/index.php

Strecken evtl. über die Volksbank-Arena - wenns passt kann ich euch aber auch was zeigen

Bikeparks gibt es in Schulenberg - Hahnenklee oder Braunlage - aber wenn ihr Anfänger seid würde ich mir das überlegen


----------



## Deejaydee (24. November 2011)

Naja, sagen wir es so: Grundlagen sind einigermaßen drauf, also Bunnyhop drop in sollte eig auch kein Problem sein. Das Problem ist halt das wir ausm Flachland kommen (Wolfsburg).


----------



## Emil_Strauss (24. November 2011)

Na ja, sagen wir mal so, Bunny und umsetzen in engen Kurven wirst du nicht brauchen. Solche Strecken sind eher rar im Harz bzw. schwer zu finden.
Es wird wohl eher an der Kondi mangeln und wenns schlecht läuft, auch an der Schneelage. 
Diese Diskussion hatten wir hier mal, dann gibts evtl. viele Strecken noch mit Schnee.
MTB Verleih gibts es eigentlich in jeder größeren Ortschaft.
Neben dem von Dwe genannten Lokations, kann ich auch die Schierker Baude empfehlen.


----------



## Deejaydee (24. November 2011)

Zur Kondition kann ich nur sagen das ich persöhnlich kp mit strecken bis 30 km habe, danach habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Wobei ich grad mal bei den beiden Unterkünften geguckt habe, die sind doch recht teuer für mich und meinen kumpel. Ich hatte mir die Jugendherberge in Hahneklee rausgesucht.

http://www.djh-niedersachsen.de/jh/hahnenklee/


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2011)

stöbere hier mal ein bisschen ,da sind sehr schöne strecken dabei,die man im Harz fahren 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/...chland&search_federal=Niedersachsen&category=


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. November 2011)

Das Problem in Hahnenklee ist halt, du bist zwar nah am bikepark, aber weit weg von den wirklich schönen Strecken.
Suche am Besten eine Unterkunft in Altenau, Braunlage, Schierke etc. Dann biste mitten drin im schönsten Bikerevier!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2011)

Nabend!
Das MTB Hotel Harz (von dwe60 schon erwähnt) ist nicht schlecht. Hatte mir dieses Jahr dort auch ein ROSE Bike geliehen und die Singletrailstrecken in Bikepark Hahnenklee gerockt. Hat echt Spaß gemacht aber was die Touren um Claustahl-Zellerfeld angehen war ich nicht so begeistert. 
Wenn ihr aus Wolfsburg kommt wäre Wernigerode ein guter Startpunkt.
Badbikes, ein sehr bekannter Onlinehändler mit Ladengeschäft, hat auch Leihbikes. 
https://www.rockmachine-germany.de/Bikeverleih-gefuehrte-Touren?XTCsid=j1sts4i0lbclftl6tumjnrmmh6
Von Wernigerode kann man gut zum Brocken und Umland starten.
Das Umland des Brocken bietet aus meiner Sicht die meisten Trail auf einen Fleck.
Naja und Braunlage mit seinem Bikepark ist dann auch nicht weit wech


----------



## dwe60 (27. November 2011)

@Deejaydee:

im Ostharz gibts natürlich aus was günstiges:  

http://www.schierkerbaude.de/


@Harzer Roller: habe nun auch mal wieder ein bißchen eingetragen

aber mit Kai und Martin komme ich diesmal wohl nicht ganz mit 

@Martin: Respekt - du hälst dich wacker in den Top-20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2011)

Winterpokal aktuell:


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. November 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Deejaydee:
> 
> im Ostharz gibts natürlich aus was günstiges:
> 
> ...




Hallo Dieter,

der Martin fährt ja auch aus langerweile,er ist zurzeit zu Hause.
Ich muss ganz schön knappsen mit der Zeit,damit der Abstand nich noch grösser wird..Heut war mal Ruhe angesagt ausser die Hunde Runden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (27. November 2011)

Ruhe war Gestern angesagt, zehrt doch ganz schön, die viele Fahrerei.

Heute war nicht so Pralle mit dem Wetter, Knollen war noch einigermaßen Sicht, Acker hab ich mir gespart. 

Hab die letzten zwei Wochen fast 4kg abgenommen.
Wenn der WP vorbei ist, ist bestimmt nichts mehr von mir übrig.

Wenn ich Glück hab ist's mit der vielen Freizeit bald vorbei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (27. November 2011)

Erstaunliche Kilometervermehrung:





Wenn ich meinen Tacho aufs Notebook lege, zeigt er erstaunlicherweise bis zu 70 km/h an! (hier 3,3)
Ich werde also meine Kilometer-Vorgabe spielend erreichen 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (30. November 2011)

Tja, Hund müsste man haben 

@Martin: ich drück dir die Daumen 

Ich hatte am Sonntag noch Glück mit dem Wetter - kam gerade wieder nach Hause und es fing mit regnen an


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. November 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Tja, Hund müsste man haben
> 
> @Martin: ich drück dir die Daumen
> 
> Ich hatte am Sonntag noch Glück mit dem Wetter - kam gerade wieder nach Hause und es fing mit regnen an




Hi Dieter,

so is das halt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (30. November 2011)

Hallo Mitstreiter, 
mit Job hat sich mal wieder erledigt, macht aber nichts bin ich schon gewohnt. Aber trotzdem Danke Dieter das du mir die Daumen gedrückt hast. Bin heute nicht einen Meter gefahren, den ganzen vormittag in der Uniklink verbracht, und Nachmittags zum Geburtstag, bin schon voll auf Endorfin-Entzug. Morgen sieht es aber wieder besser aus, mal sehen wie lange ich da schaffe bis es Regnet.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Snakeskin (1. Dezember 2011)

Und mich hat's diese Woche auch gepackt. Stirnhöhlen sind zu(hätte nicht gedacht das Kopfschmerzen so fies sein können) und alles was man so kriegen kann. Halsweh, Schnupfen der jetzt in Husten übergeht.
Na super;-((
Aber wenn ich fit bin ist wieder Attacke angesagt. Habe gestern meine neuen Ice Spiker Pro bekommen
Wer von Euch kommt Heiligabend mit zum X-mas Ride zum Brocken?
Clausthaler los!


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Dezember 2011)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Und mich hat's diese Woche auch gepackt. Stirnhöhlen sind zu(hätte nicht gedacht das Kopfschmerzen so fies sein können) und alles was man so kriegen kann. Halsweh, Schnupfen der jetzt in Husten übergeht.
> Na super;-((
> Aber wenn ich fit bin ist wieder Attacke angesagt. Habe gestern meine neuen Ice Spiker Pro bekommen
> Wer von Euch kommt Heiligabend mit zum X-mas Ride zum Brocken?
> Clausthaler los!




Hi,

ich habs geplant.Und dir Gute Besserung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,



Snakeskin schrieb:


> Wer von Euch kommt Heiligabend mit zum X-mas Ride zum Brocken?



Ich auch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. Dezember 2011)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Und mich hat's diese Woche auch gepackt. Stirnhöhlen sind zu(hätte nicht gedacht das Kopfschmerzen so fies sein können) und alles was man so kriegen kann. Halsweh, Schnupfen der jetzt in Husten übergeht.
> Na super;-((
> Aber wenn ich fit bin ist wieder Attacke angesagt. Habe gestern meine neuen Ice Spiker Pro bekommen
> Wer von Euch kommt Heiligabend mit zum X-mas Ride zum Brocken?
> Clausthaler los!



Ich werde nicht kommen, deses Jahr bin ich mit Heilligabend Essen kochen  dran


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht kommen, deses Jahr bin ich mit Heilligabend Essen kochen  dran



Tobi,

kannste doch schon am 23ten vorbereiten,dann klappts auch am 24ten mit Biken.
Ich weiss bin gemein ne.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (3. Dezember 2011)

Aufgewärmt schmeckt doch sowieso besser 

Christmas-Ride habe ich auch auf dem Zettel - war noch nie dabei - letztes Jahr wollte und konnte  ich eigentlich - aber da gabs dann ziemlichen Eisregen - mit dem Spikes am Bike kein Thema - aber leider habe ich die nicht mehr fürs Auto liegen 

Wie schauts denn morgen aus - fährt irgendjemand - wenn ja, wohin weshalb und wieso


----------



## harzholgi (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe den Christmasride schon mal vorgezogen.
An der Hanskühnenburg hat es heute geschneit:






Drinnen war es wie immer bullig warm. Aber draußen extrem ungemütlich 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für den Winterpokal!

 Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Da ich ab 1.1. in Herzberg arbeite werde ich wohl öfters mal das Rad ins Auto packen und nach Feierabend die Hanskühnburg besuchen


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2011)

so sah es auf dem Gr. Knollen heute morgen aus.









Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das schaut so einsam aus? 

Wollen wir für nächsten Sonntag nicht mal ne Teamrunde planen?


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Dezember 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Das schaut so einsam aus?
> 
> Wollen wir für nächsten Sonntag nicht mal ne Teamrunde planen?




Hallo Dieter,

muss erstmal einen Antrag stellen.Da ich nach der Laufrunde nur aufm Sofa gelegen habe und ins Laptop geschaut habe, kam nicht so gut an.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich währe dabei, Wetter könnte auch passen.

@Kai, die Strecke währe natürlich Illegal,  bei den vielen neuen Rückewegen die momentan geschoben werden fällt das garnicht auf.
Heute erst wieder neue im Andreasbachtal gesehen, und natürlich etliche Wanderweg mit Rückemaschinen kurz und klein gefahren, kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Da braucht mir KEINER mehr Blöd kommen, ICH Fahre jetzt auch da wo es mir gefällt.


----------



## Sandhase (6. Dezember 2011)

Heute Mittag sah es auf dem Großen Knollen so aus,








[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

hat aber auch spaß gemacht


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. Dezember 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Heute Mittag sah es auf dem Großen Knollen so aus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Martin,

du bist gemein,unser eins muss malochen und du sitzt nur auf der Kiste .Aber ich würds genauso machen wie du.Aber ich glaub du hättests auch lieber anders oder ????Bei mir ist heute mal Ruhetag angesagt,ausser die Runde mit dem Hund.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch schon ein gaaaanz schlechtes Gewissen, muss immer an euch Denken wenn ich so meine Runden drehe 

Aber anders wärs schon besser, mal sehen was das Neue Jahr bringt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Maik.Cube (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden?
Wollte da auch ne Runde drehen.
Wer wann und wo fährt evtl. auch los?

Dieter ???????

Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann Sonntag nicht,aber dafür am Samstag.
Wer am Samstag mit fahren möchte,kann sich melden.

Tourplan

Von Hattorf nach Scharzfeld-Steinkirche von dort Richtung Schwimmbad,dann zur Einhornhöhle-Burgruine-Barbis-Bad Lauterberg(Hausberg)-von der Kupferhütte zum Knollen hoch.
Runter gehts natürlich zur HP .
Wer hat lust ?????? Oder habe ich euch jetzt verschreckt und ich muss alleine los.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Wer hat lust ??????



Lust schon, aber leider an diesem Wochenende keine Zeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

dann beim nächsten mal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2011)

@Martin,

du machst mir langsam Angst.Bist ja bald nicht mehr einzuholen.Wird Zeit  das du wieder Arbeit findest,damit der Vorsprung langsam schmilzt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, wann währe denn Startzeit am Samstag?

Ich währe dabei , es sei denn es Regnet in Strömen.

Letzte Stück Knollen war heute nicht Bergauf fahrbar, 25cm angetauter Schnee, musste Bergab sogar noch Trampeln.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo, wann währe denn Startzeit am Samstag?
> 
> Ich währe dabei , es sei denn es Regnet in Strömen.
> 
> ...




hab noch keinen Plan,auf jeden Fall Zeitig,damit nach hinten genug Luft ist.Mal sehen ob Dieter auch Zeit hat.Er muss ja erstmal von Clausthal runter kommen.


----------



## Sandhase (8. Dezember 2011)

Früh hört sich gut an, mal schauen was Dieter meint, ich bin ja wie immer Flexibel , vielleicht kann ja der Maik auch am Samstag schon.

Was ist eigentlich mit Holgi?????


----------



## Maik.Cube (8. Dezember 2011)

ja der kann am Samstag!

Müßten dann nur noch Zeit und Treffpunkt verabreden.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Dezember 2011)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> ja der kann am Samstag!
> 
> Müßten dann nur noch Zeit und Treffpunkt verabreden.
> 
> Gruß Maik



das hört sich gut Maik.


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

werde morgen Früh um 9.00 in Hattorf losfahren,komme dann nach Herzberg rüber zum Martin,werde dort so gegen halb oder kurz danach aufschlagen.Maik weisst du wo Micha wohnt????
Der Martin wohnt die Strasse unterhalb vom Micha.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (9. Dezember 2011)

Tach ich hübschen 

Leider kann der Dieter nur am Sonntag 

Schade, wäre gern mit euch gefahren 

werde mir dann  wohl oder übel am Sonntag alein was suchen


----------



## Sandhase (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann am Sonntag auch


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Dezember 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Ich kann am Sonntag auch



neenee Martin.Ich kann Sonntag auch,aber nur auf der Rolle


----------



## dwe60 (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist natürlich ein Angebot 

Lass uns morgen nochmal drüber schreiben - bin gespannt wie sich die Strecken in höheren Lagen ausschauen - ihr hat es ordentlich was rausgehauen

hat evtl. noch jemand Zeit - Holgi?




Sandhase schrieb:


> Ich kann am Sonntag auch


----------



## Maik.Cube (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Kai

Ja die Goethestr. kenne ich gut. Da habe ich vor 5 Monaten noch gewohnt.

Ich muß Morgen Früh noch mal in die Firma, ich hoffe ich schaffe es dann bis halb 10 Uhr nach Herzberg? Muß dann wohl mit dem Auto rüber kommen (von OHA). Wenn ich halb 10 Uhr nicht da bin fahrt ruhig los.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

hier ein paar Bilder für die daheim gebliebenen






















@Martin,es war eine schöne Runde.Musste mich noch übern Berg kämpfen,Schneeregen und übelster Wind von vorne.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Dezember 2011)

Martin in Action


----------



## Sandhase (10. Dezember 2011)

Jo war ne schöne Tour, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen, den Hausberg- Trail kannte ich noch garnicht. Nehm das nächste mal aber das Müsing,
bist mir sonst zu schnell.
 Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich mußte heute morgen noch arbeiten und dann Frau und Kinder chauffieren 

Später bin ich dann auch noch mal los:




Am Steilstück Großkastenhaiweg ging mir die Zeit aus. Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich wenig später ohnehin nur noch schieben können 

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (10. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aber auch schön Winterlich aus Holgi, hast du die Spiker schon aufgezogen?.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hier ein paar Bilder für die daheim gebliebenen
> 
> ...



Das ist der falsche Thread. Bilderrätsel ist woanders Spaß beiseite. Da ich kein besonders guter Harzkenner bin, schon gar nicht den Westharz weiß ich nicht wo das ist. Ist aber sicherlich ganz interresant. Also wo und was ist das
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das ist der falsche Thread. Bilderrätsel ist woanders Spaß beiseite. Da ich kein besonders guter Harzkenner bin, schon gar nicht den Westharz weiß ich nicht wo das ist. Ist aber sicherlich ganz interresant. Also wo und was ist das
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Hallo Kasebi,

das ist die Steinkirche oberhalb von Scharzfeld.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2011)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> 
> das ist die Steinkirche oberhalb von Scharzfeld.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.
> ...


----------



## harzholgi (10. Dezember 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Sieht aber auch schön Winterlich aus Holgi, hast du die Spiker schon aufgezogen?.



Hallo Martin,

ich habe noch keine Spikes drauf. Bei der geschlossenen Harschdecke war das aber auch kein Nachteil.
Ich werde meine letztjährigen Halbspikes auch nicht mehr aufziehen, sondern gleich richtige nehmen. Viel hilft viel 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Runde habt ihr da gedreht - scheint ja in den höheren Lagen genau wie hier bei mir auszuschauen 

ist mir schon wieder viel zu viel von dem weißen Zeugs 

Meine Ice-Spiker habe ich auch noch nicht drauf - ich denke/hoffe mal es geht noch ohne

@Holgi: hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes-21-draht.html

sind zwar nicht die breitesten - aber preislich gut

@Martin: ich weiß ja nicht ob du mit mir gerechnet hast, aber ich hänge momentan in der Luft - ich weiß überhaupt noch nicht wann ich weg kann - also plan mich man nicht ein


----------



## Sandhase (10. Dezember 2011)

Macht nichts Dieter, 
werd Morgen auch nicht viel machen, gestern zweimal zum Knollen und heute die Runde mit Kai haben meine Akkus ganz schön geleert 

Mal schauen wie es nächstes WE ausschaut, passt da vielleicht besser

Gruß Martin


----------



## Harzerbergziege (10. Dezember 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde habt ihr da gedreht - scheint ja in den höheren Lagen genau wie hier bei mir auszuschauen
> 
> ist mir schon wieder viel zu viel von dem weißen Zeugs
> 
> ...



Die Reifen hätte ich gestern mitbringen können. War bei H&S im Laden. Hatten aber keine Schuhe für mich auf Lager. Aber die Spices lagen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (10. Dezember 2011)

oki doki - mal schauen wie sich das Wetter bis dahin entwickelt 




Sandhase schrieb:


> Macht nichts Dieter,
> werd Morgen auch nicht viel machen, gestern zweimal zum Knollen und heute die Runde mit Kai haben meine Akkus ganz schön geleert
> 
> Mal schauen wie es nächstes WE ausschaut, passt da vielleicht besser
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (11. Dezember 2011)

So, war dann auch unterwegs - nach Badenhausen runter - über LAsfelde nach OSterode - an Sösetalsperre entlang wieder hoch aufn Berg

bei euch unten war das ja noch ganz angenehm - aber bei uns zum einen schweinekalt und dieses Schnee und Eisrumgeiere ist auch nicht mein Ding 

aber Hauptsache ein paar Stunden bewegt

@Kai: du fährst ja viel auf Rolle - was hast du denn da für ein Teil?

ich bin am überlegen mir auch etwas zuzulegen - da ich ja nun auch einen Renner im Keller habe bietet sich das ja geradezu an - sicherlich etwas "naturgetreuer" wie ein Ergoteil


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Dezember 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, war dann auch unterwegs - nach Badenhausen runter - über LAsfelde nach OSterode - an Sösetalsperre entlang wieder hoch aufn Berg
> 
> bei euch unten war das ja noch ganz angenehm - aber bei uns zum einen schweinekalt und dieses Schnee und Eisrumgeiere ist auch nicht mein Ding
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

ist eine von TACX Satori

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben doch mal bei Micha das Daum gesehen. Da kannst Du mit Micha online um die Wette treten:

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/TrackObserve.vm/startindextrackobserve/10/endindextrackobserve/20/elementsperpagetrackobserve/10/currentpage/2/sortby/date/view/today/aktuellermenueort/700

Ist aber nicht ganz billig 

Holgi

PS: War kalt heute:


----------



## dwe60 (17. Dezember 2011)

wie du schon sagst - sehr teuer 

Ich denke mal ich werde mir die Rolle vom Flo mal leihen und testen - Ergometer macht mir ja überhaupt keinen Spaß - ich hoffe einfach das so ne Rolle mit meinem Renner ein wenig motivierender ist 

@Kai: thx - kannst du das Ding empfehlen? - oder gibts da Alternativen?

wie schaut es denn bei euch Wettermäßig aus? - hier hats die Woche über richtig rausgehauen - inzwischen haben wir ca. 30 cm liegen - im Wald wird hier gar nichts gehen - ich hoffe mal das die Straßen morgen einigermaßen frei sind und ich mit dem Hardtail mit Spikes ein paar km machen kann


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Dezember 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> wie du schon sagst - sehr teuer
> 
> Ich denke mal ich werde mir die Rolle vom Flo mal leihen und testen - Ergometer macht mir ja überhaupt keinen Spaß - ich hoffe einfach das so ne Rolle mit meinem Renner ein wenig motivierender ist
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

kann mich nicht beklagen,habs jetzt den 2ten Winter.Zu Alternativen kann ich dir nichts sagen.Nach oben gibs noch was besseres,aber mehr brauch ich nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mal schauen - bin auch immer auf der Suche nach gebrauchten Sachen bei eBay oder im Bikemarkt - vielleicht werde ich da ja auch fündig

bin heute auf Spikes über Bad Grund nach Osterode und durchs Sösetal wieder hochgefahren - war zwar Straße aber trotzdem ganz nett - kamen mir sogar ein paar entgegen die die gleiche Idee hatten


----------



## Harzberti (23. Dezember 2011)

*Snowridetime ...*


----------



## Harzberti (23. Dezember 2011)

... oder auch Gänsebratenverdauungstour 2011

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

vorab natürlich euch und euren Lieben ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. 

Solltet ihr während der Feiertage ein wenig über die Strenge schlagen,  sorgt euch nicht - wir schaffen Gelegenheit die Kalorien wieder  abzuarbeiten.
Und zwar bei unserer diesjährigen Saisonabschluss- und Snowridetour am Donnerstag den 29.12.2011 
Um 10:00Uhr treffen wir uns an der Wäscherei Kellner in Petershütte.  Durch das Bremketal geht es über den Sonnenkopf hinauf nach CLZ.
Je nach Schneelage werden wir die weitere Tour in Angriff nehmen. Zur  Auswahl steht der Schalker-Aussichtsturm (dann wohl mit Einkehr im  Polsterberger Hubhaus) oder die Hanskühnenburg (dann Einkehr in  selbiger). In jedem Fall beenden wir unseren Snowride im Hexenwäldchen  des Osteroder Weihnachtsmarktes (Jaa! der hat dann noch geöffnet). 
Tipp für alle Mitstreiter: Da der Thermus schon erfunden - solltet ihr selbigen zum Getränketransport (jeglicher Art) nutzen. 

Falls noch jemand Weihnachtgebäck zu vernichten hat, bitte erst nach der Tour verfüttern ;-)

Kurze Rückmeldung wäre Toll!


Viele Grüße

  Bert


----------



## Pitbull75 (24. Dezember 2011)

@all Frohes Fest,

heut aufm Brocken




Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzberti (28. Dezember 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> *Snowridetime ...*


 

... und jaaa!! Die HKB ist an diesem Donnerstag geöffnet 

Bert


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2011)

@ALL,

wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.









Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich mal an:

Juten Übergang in 2012 

mit so schönen Bildern wie Kai kann ich nicht dienen - ich habe nicht so wirklich Lust mich durch Tiefschnee zu wühlen 

bin wieder Straße gefahren - über Bad Grund - Windhausen - Eisdorf - Förste - Osterode und dann über Lerbach wieder hoch aufn Berch 


btw: was habt ihr in 2011 eigentlich so an km gemacht - ich bin mit der heutigen Tour auf 6425 km gekommen - bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich mal an:
> 
> Juten Übergang in 2012
> 
> ...



@Dieter,ich zuwenig,5027 km nur .
Tiefschnee war nur das eine Stück,da muss MANN die Körner gut einteilen.
Dieter, die haben wo ich auf der HKB war alle ausm Fenster geguckt,als wenn die zum 1.ten mal einen Biker gesehen haben,woran das wohl lag.


Gruß Kai


Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai-Ro (2. Januar 2012)

... weltklasse . bist du über lonau hoch?


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. Januar 2012)

Kai-Ro schrieb:


> ... weltklasse . bist du über lonau hoch?




Hallo,

wenn du mich meinst,nee bin dort nur runter.Hoch bin ich über Kastanienplatz gefahren,war am Anfang noch ok,aber zum Schluß wars 
ganz schön anstrengend,bis zum Jagdhaus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Ro (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo, sorry für die ungenaue Anfrage. Bin hier nicht so oft. Ja, ich meine Dich und danke für die Antwort. 
Gruß
Kai (-Uwe Roddies)


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Januar 2012)

Kai-Ro schrieb:


> Hallo, sorry für die ungenaue Anfrage. Bin hier nicht so oft. Ja, ich meine Dich und danke für die Antwort.
> Gruß
> Kai (-Uwe Roddies)




Hallo Kai,

wir können ja mal zusammen eine Runde drehen,wenn es Zeitlich passt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai-Ro (3. Januar 2012)

... jupp, dass machen wir. wohne in oha-katzenstein, aber wir werden schon einen treffpunkt finden. lässt sich auch fix über facebook regeln. glück auf!


----------



## Mountainer (3. Januar 2012)

Ich müsste einfach mehr Zeit haben, so kam ich nur auf 3073 km. Und leider hab ich es im Schnee aus zeitlichen Gründen nur bis zur Kayser-Eiche geschafft.  
Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Snakeskin (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dieter. Wenn du ne Rolle suchst, ich gebe meine Elite gern ab.


----------



## harzholgi (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

war unerwarteter Weise ein geiles Wetter heute!







Die Qualität des Trails war zwar mäßig, aber trotzdem habe ich mich bis zur Hanskühnenburg hochgequält.

Holgi


----------



## Kai-Ro (7. Januar 2012)

... Respekt und schöne Bilder im HKB-Blog. Da kann ich mir die blöde Frage nach der Streckenführung sparen. Wusste nicht, dass im Kirchtal auch 'ne Loipe gespurt ist. Glück Auf!


----------



## dwe60 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi Martin!

Da kommst du nun leider ein bißchen zu spät - habe mir die hier zugelegt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a26283/t1856-satori-blue-cycletrainer.html




Snakeskin schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter. Wenn du ne Rolle suchst, ich gebe meine Elite gern ab.


----------



## Sandhase (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

die ist Gut, so eine hab ich auch, hab allerdings 30euronen weniger bezahlt (mit DVD+Matte).

Mein Spielplatzt sieht momentan so aus,






Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo martin,

kannst da nicht gleich einen Sessel vor den Compi stellen?
Früher gab es so Tretrollen, die man vor den Sessel stellte ;-)

Tim, der bald auch wieder ins Training einsteigt...


----------



## Sandhase (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Tim,
naja, bequem ist es schon, da tut dir der Hintern auch nach 4oder5 Stunden noch nicht weh, sonst würd ich es auch nicht immer so lange aushalten.
Aber Trampeln muß man trotzdem noch.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Januar 2012)

Was für Musik hörst du nebenbei? Sind ja fette Kopfhörer.
Ich bin ja so ein Motörheadfan, dann tritt es sich leichter...


----------



## Sandhase (8. Januar 2012)

Musik?, nö, Filme schau ich nebenbei, ist dann nicht so langweilig


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. Januar 2012)

so jungs, ich muss auch mal wieder ein bissl mehr tun, geht ja gar nicht.. aber jetzt gehts los


----------



## Sandhase (10. Januar 2012)

Hab heut vormittag auch ein wenig gemacht,





ab 600hm gabs noch was von der Weißen PEST,





Hoffentlich ist der Mist bald weg.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Halbzeit beim Winterpokal! Wer seine Punktzahl vorher richtig geschätzt hatte, müsste jetzt 50% haben:


```
Punkte Vorab-     Punkte am     Trainingszeit   Punkte pro
                       Schätzung       15.1.2012         [min]         Stunde
                                         
snakeskin                 500         106    21.2%        1695          3.75
micha2                    550         159    28.9%        3532          2.70 
happy_user                700         280    40.0%        4817          3.49
harzholgi                 400         119    29.7%        1832          3.90
bike-flori_clz            200          24    12.0%         401          3.59
Summe HKB-Knollen-Biker  2350         688    29.3%       12277          3.36

pitbull75                 700         496    70.9%        7696          3.87
emil_strauss              400           8     2.0%         120          4.00
sandhase                  300         689   229.7%       10678          3.87
harzerbergziege           350          48    13.7%         725          3.97 
dwe60                     600         413    68.8%        6788          3.65 
Summe Harzer Roller      2350        1654    70.4%       26007          3.82
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal wieder was fürs Punkte-Konto getan 





Mehr im Blog 

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (27. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,

war ja jetzt leider lange nicht mehr im Harz. Wie sehen den die Schneelagen aus? Kann man breite Wege noch biken oder ist das alles hoch verschneit?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## micha2 (27. Januar 2012)

Hi,



Happy_User schrieb:


> war ja jetzt leider lange nicht mehr im Harz. Wie sehen den die Schneelagen aus? Kann man breite Wege noch biken oder ist das alles hoch verschneit?



Die letzten Bilder von Martin und Holgi geben den aktuellen Zustand recht gut wieder, in den letzten Tagen ist noch Schnee dazugekommen. In Herzberg auf 250m Höhe ist die Schneehöhe im Moment 1cm.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (27. Januar 2012)

Gestern sah es auf dem Großen Knollen so aus,





Schneehöhe ca 30-35cm, 5cm sind heute noch dazugekommen,
lässt sich aber gut fahren, war vorhin oben, komplett durchgefahren ohne einmal anhalten zu müssen (ohne Spikereifen), aber auch nur da wo geräumt wurde,






 die Wanderwege kannst du vergessen, kein vorankommen


Gruß Martin


----------



## Harzberti (27. Januar 2012)

*Herlich!!!*


----------



## Happy_User (27. Januar 2012)

Accchhhhh, da muss ich mich heute Nacht mal motivieren...


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. Januar 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Gestern sah es auf dem Großen Knollen so aus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

schöne Bilder haste da gemacht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

so schönes Wetter hatte ich gestern leider nicht....







Auf dem Hubert-Lindner-Weg, dem letzten Steilstück zur Hanskühnenburg.

Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. Januar 2012)

War mit dem Martin unterwegs. 

Start der Tour






Auf der Plesse








..und hier aufm Wieter




http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uebsynkacaphoxmx

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich war die Tage verstärkt Langlaufen. Loipen sind gut und es macht richtig Laune. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (29. Januar 2012)

Respekt ihr beiden - bei den Temperaturen so lang auf dem Rad 

Ich war gestern auf Straße unterwegs - aber länger wie 1:30/1:45 halt ich kältetechnisch nicht aus, da fallen mir Hände und Füße ab 

und es soll ja noch kälter werden - bis zu -12 diese Woche 

was wir vielleicht mal wieder ins Augen fassen könnten wäre eine gemeinsame Tour zur HKB über die Marientalstraße


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. Januar 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Respekt ihr beiden - bei den Temperaturen so lang auf dem Rad
> 
> Ich war gestern auf Straße unterwegs - aber länger wie 1:30/1:45 halt ich kältetechnisch nicht aus, da fallen mir Hände und Füße ab
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

gerne,wenns passt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (29. Januar 2012)

Jo, den Klassiker bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (31. Januar 2012)

Hier wieder was gegen die Winter-Depression:

















war ganz schön Frisch heute, -10° dazu noch ordentlich Wind, gefühlte -20°, war schon kein Gefühl mehr in den Zehen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Januar 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hier wieder was gegen die Winter-Depression:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na Alder,

du kannst die Füße auch nich still halten wa.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

wie ist denn der Streckenzustand auf den Knollen?

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Holger, die Hauptwege sind alle geräumt, in den Fahrspuren sollte man Bergab schon aufpassen, ist viel Eis drin, ansonsten lässt es sich perfekt Fahren (hab immer noch keine Spikereifen drauf). Hab heute gesehen das man die Wanderwege wohl auch teilweise Fahren kann (die Wanderer haben sie schön festgetreten), werd ich morgen mal Probieren

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo, bin heute Wellpappe




 und dann Steile Wand hoch, Hälfte ging ganz gut



 bis hier:




ab da gehts sehr Bescheiden:




 von 3km, 2km geschoben
ab Jägerfleck



 gehts wieder Super:




Bis zum Gipfel








Runter wieder über Jägerfleck, ab da gings wieder Bescheiden Richtung Ottoplatz (Stellenweise wieder schieben angesagt) und dann Eichelnbachtal nach Hause.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2012)

Heut mal auf der HKB gewesen





....der Kai




...auf der Abfahrt wenn treffe ich,den Holgi beim knippsen 








nach der Tour ist vor der Tour 




Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

denkt euch, ich habe heute einen Pitbull gesehen:





Das Wetter war heute genial:









Die Marientalstrasse hat zwar ein paar eisige Stellen, ist aber bei entsprechender Vorsicht durchgängig befahrbar 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi,

die Strecken und Höhendiagramme für den Frankenwald-Radmarathon am 5. August 2012 sind online:
http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/strecke.html
Die Anmeldung geht jetzt noch nicht.

Wer macht mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (5. Februar 2012)

Echter Harzer Wintersport:

















:


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. Februar 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Echter Harzer Wintersport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey, alter du bist echt Schmerzfrei .
Geile Sache,wollt heut auch los,aber nach der Motte von gestern,tat das rechte Knie doch etwas weh.Also war  ein Spaziergang mit der Familie möglich,muss auch mal sein.Die Götter mussen auch mal beruhigt werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (5. Februar 2012)

Wie Motte?, für die Showeinlagen bin ich doch zuständig, vorgestern hab ich auch gute Haltungs-Noten bekommen (vom Knollen runter inne Eisrinnen gekommen), hab jetzt die Pickelreifen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (5. Februar 2012)

Junx ihr macht mich sowas von neidisch 

die Forststraßen sehen zum größten Teil ja richtig gut geräumt aus 

Wir haben hier zwar das gleiche geile Wette - aber zum Biken ist mir das einfach viel zu kalt - mir frieren ja schon beim einfachen Spazieren gehen die Finger ab


----------



## Sandhase (5. Februar 2012)

Ach Dieter, du weist doch, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung 

Zu kalt?, wie ich heute morgen los bin waren es "nur" -16°, oben warens
dann nur noch -12°.

In der Mittagshitze Fahr ich schon garnicht mehr los, da komm ich immer so ins schwitzen ,
 da sind es manchmal nur -1° 

Aber Spaß muss sein 

Gruß Martin


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Februar 2012)

ich sag nur *-22* Grad, da reicht es schon morgens mit dem hundi raus zugehen.
dann doch lieber rolle...oder skifahrn


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Februar 2012)

na beim Ski fahren biste doch auch draussen oder fährst du drinnen ???


----------



## micha2 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,



Baxter75 schrieb:


> na beim Ski fahren biste doch auch draussen oder fährst du drinnen ???



Wahrscheinlich drinnen...
http://www.coolbuzz.org/entry/coolest-pic-of-the-day-ski-toilet/

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (6. Februar 2012)

Ich Brüll mich weg, der ist gut Micha, das Papier gibts bestimmt erst bei einer "SAUBEREN" Landung


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Februar 2012)

der is ech gut


----------



## bike-flori_clz (9. Februar 2012)

skifaorn draußen, 
aber da beweg ich meinen körper mehr als beim radln (oder wackelt ihr ständig mit dem oberkörper und den armen aufm bike hin und her?)


----------



## Sandhase (9. Februar 2012)

Genau, die Fahrtechnik musste mir mal bei gelegenheit zeigen wo ich mich auf'm Rad nicht bewegen muß, vielleicht mach ich da ja was Falsch?


----------



## dwe60 (11. Februar 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Ach Dieter, du weist doch, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung
> 
> Zu kalt?, wie ich heute morgen los bin waren es "nur" -16°, oben warens
> dann nur noch -12°.
> ...



wenn es denn an der Kleidung liegen würde - aber da bin ich eigentlich sehr gut ausgerüstet - an den Händen sind es Durchblutungsstörungen - war damit auch schon mal zum Venenfacharzt - ist halt so  - das einzige was man machen kann wäre eine Spritzenkur, dazu müsste ich 3 x die Woche nach Northeim - und das 6 Wochen lang 

Ich denke auch das halt nicht mehr so viel auf den Rippen habe und deshalb auch emfindlicher bin

habe mir nun aktuell auch ne fette Erkältung eingehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Dieter: 





> Ich denke auch das halt nicht mehr so viel auf den Rippen habe und deshalb auch emfindlicher bin


Stimmt, das ist mir damals auch aufgefallen als ich von 83 auf 70 kg abgespeckt hatte! Ich bin derzeit allerdings ziemlich aus dem Training und der Körper korrigiert dies jetzt  




Auch andere Biker sind hier oben aktiv. Da ich keine Gelegenheit hatte mir die Erlaubnis zu holen, muss ich aber das Gesicht unkenntlich machen. Wenn Du Dich meldest und zustimmst, radiere ich die Balken weg 




Auf der Ackerstrasse in Richtung Magdeburger Hütte.




Die Marientalstrasse ist super fahrbar 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

falls jemand heute auf die Idee kommt, zur Hanskühnenburg zu radeln:
bitte Spikes nicht vergessen, das Mariental ist komplett vereist.

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (19. Februar 2012)

Auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen - aber ich konnte gestern nun endlich mal wieder draußen fahren - zwar nur auf Straße und mit absolut hässlichen Wetter - aber schee wars


----------



## fred777 (22. Februar 2012)

@all: hallo,
 könnt ihr mir verraten ab welcher höhe die schneegrenze losgeht, möchte montag nach goslar oder bad harzburg fahren um ein wenig zu biken.die spikereifen würd ich gern zuhause lassen wenns geht.....vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## harzholgi (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
im Mariental sieht es immer noch nicht wirklich gut fahrbar aus 





Solange man auf dem Rad sitzt, geht es noch einigermaßen.
Als ich zum Fotografieren angehalten habe, wurde mir klar, was Spikes ausmachen: Auf meinen Winterstiefeln konnte kaum stehen 

@Fred777: Im Bereich Lonau/Hanskühnenburg ist es zur Zeit schlecht ohne Spikes 
Und das Bild entstand  in 500 m MSL...

Holgi


----------



## fred777 (25. Februar 2012)

oh ja das sehe ich,
ich will von bad harzburg hoch zum eckerstausee (molckehaus) an der ecker entlang, dann richtung radauwasserfall und über trails nach bad harzburg zurück.ziehe doch meine frischen neuen nobby nics wieder ab und die spikes drauf.....schade.


----------



## Maik.Cube (1. März 2012)

Moin Moon
Bin gleich bei Deuter im Werksverkauf!
Brauch noch irgendwer was?
Bin am 18.03 wieder in oha.
Gruß maik


----------



## Happy_User (2. März 2012)

> Hallo,
> im Mariental sieht es immer noch nicht wirklich gut fahrbar aus
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,
wie hat sich das mit dem Eis entwickelt? Hier ist schon fast Sommer. ;-) Ich wollte jetzt morgen mal in den Harz und schwanke zwischen Spikes und nicht Spikes.
Die Webcams sind da leider nicht wirklich hilfreich. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Sandhase (2. März 2012)

Also, war heute vormittag auf dem Großen Knollen, die Hauptwege sind zu 98% frei von Schnee und Eis, aber ohne Spikes Problemlos fahrbar. Wie es im Bereich HKB und Acker aussieht weiß ich nicht, da weiß Holgi sicher mehr.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. März 2012)

Sorry, ich war die Woche selten online...

das Mariental ist jetzt eisfrei 
Die Ackerloipe ist noch für Langläufer reserviert 
Fastweg und Nasser Weg und auch der Reitstieg brauchen noch einige Zeit, bis man es wagen kann 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (4. März 2012)

Mir geht ähnlich - habe in letzter Zeit auch nicht richtig Zeit 

aber endlich geht der Winter  - habe gestern den Renner klargemacht und ne schöne Runde über Grund - Osterode und Sösetal gedreht - herrlich bei dem Wetter 

Die Strecken hier im Wald sollten auch größtenteils Schneefrei sein - aber ich habe noch keinen Bock auf die Pampe wenn der Frost aus dem Boden kommt


----------



## Happy_User (4. März 2012)

Moin, Moin,

bin gestern von Ilsenburg über Eckerstausee, Bad Harzburg, Salzstiege Richtung Torfhaus.
Bis kurz (wenn schneefrei) vors Torfhaus, alles gut fahrbar. Dann gab es doch eine geschlossene Schneedecke die sich dank der Sonne tapfer gewehrt hat. Ich habe das dann auf der Strasse umfahren und bin die Passage mit dem Gefälle gefahren. War doch etwas leichter. Sollte es jetzt noch einmal frieren, werden die Passagen eisglatt sein und erfordern wieder Spikes. 

Aus der Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr, dürfte sich der Schnee auf dem Weg, später Goetheweg,  sicher noch 3 - 4 Wochen halten.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Kai-Ro (5. März 2012)

... hab gestern auch mal eine kleine Runde  bis ca. 600 m ÜNN gedreht (Katzenstein - Sösetalsperre - Alte Riefensbeek - Buntenbock - Prinzenteich - zurück durch's Bremketal). Forstwege frei, weichen aber langsam auf. Huthtaler Widerwaage war noch vereist. Glück Auf!


----------



## harzholgi (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet: Ab 500 hm liegt feuchter, pappiger Neuschnee im Mariental:






Da die Hanskühnenburg derzeit geschlossen ist und niemand mit dem Auto hochfährt, gibt es auch keine Fahrspuren, in denen man fahren kann. ich bin auf halber Höhe mit nassen Füßen lieber umgedreht.

Holgi


----------



## Happy_User (11. März 2012)

Mach dat weck. 

Dann gehe ich jetzt wieder ins Bett und fahre nachher RR.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (11. März 2012)

Nachdem ich diese Woche 2 x im Wald unterwegs war hatte ich mich auch schon gefreut - aber am Donnerstag musste es ja nun schon wieder mal schneien und an vielen Stellen  sah es aus wie bei Holgi auf dem Foto 

Und weil das ja nicht reicht habe ich mir schon wieder eine Erkältung eingefangen 

Ich hoffe mal das es ab Mitte der Woche wieder aufwärts geht - sowohl Wetter- als auch gesundheitstechnisch


----------



## flex89 (18. März 2012)

Mal gut, dass ich mir dieser Thread nicht vorher angeguckt habe. Hätte mich sonst nicht motivieren können. War gestern aufer Hanskühnenburg. Der nasse Weg hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht, ist aber schon halbwegs fahrbar, wenn man sich nicht von tiefen Pfützen und Schlamm abschrecken lässt. Der Trail zum Sösestausee ist frei und wie ich fand erstaunlich trocken.

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Fahren


----------



## harzholgi (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

aha,Du warst das also:





Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. März 2012)

Nabend Westharzer

Am Wochenende soll ja das Wetter nicht schlecht werden (hoffen wir es mal) und ich wurde eingeladen Samstag zu arbeiten.
Wenn ich dann schon einmal am WE in Herzberg bin, möcht ich die Hanskühnenburg besuchen.
Ab wo kann man den gut losstarten? Oder wäre es angebracht einen anderen Ort anzu fahren und von da aus zu starten?


----------



## flex89 (19. März 2012)

Ist ja lustig. Ich wusste doch, dass ich dich hier schonmal im Forum gesehen habe.


----------



## harzholgi (20. März 2012)

flex89 schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig. Ich wusste doch, dass ich dich hier schonmal im Forum gesehen habe.



Hallo,

dafür, dass Du den Fastweg gefahren bist, sahst Du noch recht sauber aus 





Für die kurze Hose war es aber eindeutig zu kalt, oder habe ich das falsch gesehen?

Die Vorfreude auf eine der schönsten Abfahrten im Harz hätte mich aber auch heiss gemacht 

Holgi


----------



## flex89 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Holgi,

ich habe mich auch bemüht, weil ich nicht mein Fahrrad putzen wollte .
Nein Saß beiseite ich glaube der Weg war so nass, dass er den Dreck gleich wieder weggespült hat . Fahrrad musste also doch geputzt werden aber wer macht das nicht gerne nach der Winterpause.

Von den Temperaturen ging es eigentlich erstaunlich gut. Ich hatte natürlich mal wieder unterschätzt, dass es doch ein Paar Grad kälter da oben ist. Wenn man in Bewegung war, war es super. Der Nebeneffekt waren kürzere Pausen weil mit dem leichten Wind es schon etwas zu kalt wurde .

Und ja als ich oben aufer HKB angekommen war, war die Vorfreude so groß, dass ich kaum Zeit für ne Pause hatte. Die Abfahrt ist einfach genial.

Bis demnächst mal wieder im Wald 

Felix


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. März 2012)

Hey!

Total K.O. bin ich wieder Heim.
Heut bei dem herrlichen Wetter sollte es endlich mal zur Hanskühnenburg hoch gehen.
Von Herberg hoch entdeckten wir mal ein richtig geilen Trail, leider mußten wir ihn hoch











Erkennt den wen von euch? Ist mit einengünen Punkt als Wanderweg markiert.

Ein traumhaft schönes Burgchen und ich war erstaunt wieviele MTBler oben waren.







Der Besitzer(?) war ja mal richtig gut drauf und schön redsam, Klasse
Dort oben lag zwar noch erstaunlich viel Schnee aber für Langlauf doch zu wenig




Danach ein kurzer Besuch bei den Klippen...








...und dann am Sosserstausee entlang nach Osterrode und zurück nach Herzberg.

Der Teil des Harzes ist ein wirklich tolles Stück Erde, mit netten Menschen


----------



## harzholgi (24. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O6qCCs2b8s"]Braakberg.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2012)

Jo genau der Trail ist das. Hoch hat er auch Spaß gemacht aber runter muss ich mir den unbedingt auch nochmal geben.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

ratet mal wen ich am letzten Winterpokal-Tag an der Hanskühnenburg getroffen habe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (25. März 2012)

Auch Hallo, 

da war ich heute Morgen auch,





sogar mal erster 






Gruß Martin

PS. wie siehts denn eigentlich mit einer WP- Abschlussfahrt aus?


----------



## dwe60 (25. März 2012)

Tja, wenn ihr dann hier vorab was geschrieben hättet wäre ich runtergekommen und wir hätten ne schöne Abschlusstour zur HKB machen können - aber vielleicht können wir das ja auch ohne Punkte nächstes WE ins Auge fassen?

hatte heute  die erste längere Tour durch den Wald - muss aktuell aber mit meinem HT auskommen - mein Stumpirahmen ist an Specialized eingeschickt - ich habe nach dem Winterputz beim Wiederaufbau im Sitzrohr 2 leichte Rahmenrisse feststellen müssen 

Ich hoffe das Speci da seinem Ruf sehr kulant mit Garantiefällen umzugehen auch gerecht wird 

bin nur gespannt ob die dann noch nen 2009er XL-Rahmen auftreiben können 

Wenn der gute Kai nicht noch 24-Stunden Tour auf der Rolle eingebaut hat könnte ich meinen 2. Platz ja innebehalten - Glückwunsch an Martin zu der grandiosen Punktzahl


----------



## Sandhase (25. März 2012)

Hallo Dieter, 
solange hast du das Stumpi doch noch garnicht, ist ja echt ärgerlich
Drück dir die Daumen das sie den Rahmen Tauschen, vielleicht bekommst Du ja ein ganz neues Modell, wär doch was
Bin mal gespannt wann mein Superleicht- Rahmen die Grätsche macht

Zur Abschlussfahrt nächsten Sonntag wär ich dabei, wäre doch schön wenn alle mitfahren könnten

gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (25. März 2012)

Das Stumpi wäre im Mai 3 Jahre alt geworden  - hatte mir letztes Jahr erst sündhaft teure LR bauen lassen

letztes Jahr hatte ich auch schon auf Garantie nen neuen Hinterbau bekommen

Ein neuen, aktuellen Rahmen wäre ja toll, nur bezweifle ich das meine Gabel und der Dämpfer da passen 

aber mal abwarten was da rauskommt


----------



## Sandhase (25. März 2012)

Wie, Hinterbau auch schon, wenn ich so Überlege, mein ehemaliges Giant VT hab ich 5 Jahre gefahren, ohne irgendwelche Probleme (ungefähr 15000km gefahren).
Sogar die Lager waren noch 1a.

Naja, ich bleib jetzt bei meinen Total ungefederten Gaul, bin bis jetzt noch zufrieden, 
hat ja auch erst 2500km runter


----------



## harzholgi (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

also ich würde wohl können 
Der Winterpolal ist bei mir heuer nicht so ergiebig gewesen wie gehofft 
Konditionell bin ich nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig 

Wie man im Bild erkennen kann, ist die Acker-Loipe immer noch in Betrieb. Allerdings berichteten die Skiläufer, dass die Strecke schon 5-6 Stellen hat bei denen man Abschallen und Tragen muss.
Nächste Woche kommt man eventuell mit dem Fahrrad schon durch.

3 Sportarten teilen sich derzeit die Landschaft im Harz:
LL, MTB und Wandern:






Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2012)

Warst du gestern auch oben oder sind die Skiläufer des öfteren dort?


----------



## harzholgi (25. März 2012)

Hallo,



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Warst du gestern auch oben oder sind die Skiläufer des öfteren dort?



Ich war 3 Tage hintereinander oben

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2012)

Ich glaub bei mir lag kein Bike am Rand und bei uns zog es zu
Wollte schon in die Runde fragen wär im IBC unterwegs ist


----------



## micha2 (26. März 2012)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Zur Abschlussfahrt nächsten Sonntag wär ich dabei, wäre doch schön wenn alle mitfahren könnten



Ich kann am Sonntag nicht, weil ich beim Herzberger Juessee-Lauf mitmache:
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/images/stories/Uebungsleiter/Jueslauf.jpg

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Denkt dran dass ihr eure letzten Winterpokal-Punkte bis spätestens Mittwoch eintragen müsst.


----------



## micha2 (28. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist unsere diesjährige Winterpokal-Auswertung.

Gruß
Michael


```
Punkte Vorab-  Punkte am    Punkte am  Trainingszeit  Punkte 
                    Schätzung    15.1.2012    25.3.2012     [min]     pro Stunde
                                      
snakeskin                 500    106  21.2%   206  41.2%     3205        3.85
micha2                    550    159  28.9%   304  55.3%     7097        2.57
happy_user                700    280  40.0%   545  77.9%     9458        3.46
harzholgi                 400    119  29.7%   286  71.5%     4607        3.72
bike-flori_clz            200     24  12.0%   101  50.5%     1817        3.34
Summe HKB-Knollen-Biker  2350    688  29.3%  1442  61.4%    26184        3.30

pitbull75                 700    496  70.9%   703 100.4%    10912        3.87
emil_strauss              400      8   2.0%   119  29.7%     1800        3.97
sandhase                  300    689 229.7%  1113 371.0%    17476        3.82
harzerbergziege           350     48  13.7%   114  32.6%     1778        3.85
dwe60                     600    413  68.8%   790 131.6%    12831        3.69
Summe Harzer Roller      2350   1654  70.4%  2839 120.8%    44797        3.80
```


----------



## Happy_User (28. März 2012)

N'Abend,

habe meine Punkte mal aktualisiert. Nicht ganz das Ziel erreicht, aber immer noch 545 erreicht. War doch zuviel auf der Arbeit los. Für ein bischen Spass im Sommer wird es schon reichen. ;-)

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzerbergziege (30. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
bei mir war diesen Winter nichts los. Zuviel Arbeit... komme gerade aus Shanghai wider. ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (30. März 2012)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> bei mir war diesen Winter nichts los. Zuviel Arbeit... komme gerade aus Shanghai wider. ;-)



Hi,

is doch nicht so schlimm,es kommt wieder einer.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

die Ackerstraße ist jetzt komplett befahrbar





Auf Höhe Schluft





An der Magdeburger Hütte

Fieserweise hatte ich auf dem Rückweg total Gegenwind 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. April 2012)

Bei mir würden einige WP Punkte noch hinzukommen, geht aber jetzt nicht mehr.
Hatte schönen Urlaub auf Lanzarote und dort einige Kilometerchen zurückgelegt...
Jetzt kann das Jahr beginnen und hier sind es lächerliche 7 Grad! 
wenigstens scheint das weisse Zeugs weg zu sein.
Je nach Verwandschaftsbesuch, wie wäre ein HKB Fahrt am Karfreitag?


Tim


----------



## micha2 (2. April 2012)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> wie wäre ein HKB Fahrt am Karfreitag?



Ich wäre dabei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (3. April 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei - bin aber immer noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs

Inzwischen weiß ich aber das ich nen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie bekomme - einen aktuellen 2012 Evo incl. neuem Dämpfer 

sind aber  immer noch so einige Sachen die nur mit Adapter oder sonstigen Sachen passen - Tretlager - Steuersatz - Hinterachse - mal schauen wie lang das noch dauert


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

habe einen Tourvorschlag.
Hinter der Wellpappe dem Singletrail hoch zum Gr.Knollen,dann runter zur Kupferhütte,weitergehts zum Bismarkturm,im Anschluss den Hausberg rauf.
Wieder runter,dann gemütlich durch Barbis und gehts zur Burgruine hoch,dann Einhornhöhle von dort geht es auf einem schönen Singletrail runter zum Schwimmbad,zur Steinkirche rauf und dann nach Herzberg.
Na Jungs wäre das nichts für euch. :-D

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2012)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> habe einen Tourvorschlag.
> Hinter der Wellpappe dem Singletrail hoch zum Gr.Knollen,dann runter zur Kupferhütte,weitergehts zum Bismarkturm,im Anschluss den Hausberg rauf.
> Wieder runter,dann gemütlich durch Barbis und gehts zur Burgruine hoch,dann Einhornhöhle von dort geht es auf einem schönen Singletrail runter zum Schwimmbad,zur Steinkirche rauf und dann nach Herzberg.



Uff, das hört sich nach ziemlich vielen Höhenmetern an. Wieviele sind das? Aber ich habe eigentlich nichts dagegen. Wenn's zuviel wird gibt es ja reichlich Gelegenheiten die Tour abzukürzen und nach Herzberg zurück zu rollen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,

das wäre diese Tour hier,es kämen nur der Bismarkturm und die Steinkirche dazu.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=egsakqkuyahfkohj


Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2012)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> das wäre diese Tour hier,es kämen nur der Bismarkturm und die Steinkirche dazu.



Hoffentlich kreuzt nicht so viel Wild unseren Weg...

http://8.asset.soup.io/asset/2502/7480_3824.gif

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Micha, wir sind schneller.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (4. April 2012)

Bin dabei, 
ob ich das allerdings alles schaffe 
da bin ich ja vom lesen schon Fix und Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Bin dabei,
> ob ich das allerdings alles schaffe
> da bin ich ja vom lesen schon Fix und Fertig




Martin,

bei dir fasse ich das als verspäteten Aprilscherz auf.


----------



## dwe60 (4. April 2012)

Na wenn jemand dafür fit ist dann seit ihr beiden das ja wohl 

Ich finde die hm auch ganz schön heftig - lasst uns mal abwarten was Tim und Holgi dazu sagen - wenn den beiden das zu viel lasst uns vielleicht etwas gemäßigteres finden damit wir alle zusammen fahren

@micha: klarer Fall von Missachtung der Vorfahrt - der Vierbeiner kommt schließlich von rechts


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand dafür fit ist dann seit ihr beiden das ja wohl
> 
> Ich finde die hm auch ganz schön heftig - lasst uns mal abwarten was Tim und Holgi dazu sagen - wenn den beiden das zu viel lasst uns vielleicht etwas gemäßigteres finden damit wir alle zusammen fahren
> 
> @micha: klarer Fall von Missachtung der Vorfahrt - der Vierbeiner kommt schließlich von rechts



@Dieter,

is halt mal was anderes,als immer nur HKB.Ausserdem soll es ja keinen Rennen werden und es gibt genügend möglichkeiten zur Rast.Dieter es gibt auf der Tour genügend möglichkeiten die Route noch zuändern.Die Abfahrt zur Kupferhütte runter ist echt klasse,biste die schon mal gefahren ?????

Gruß Kai


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. April 2012)

Hallo,
bin leider raus. Meine Verwandschaft trifft um 12.15 mit`nem Zug ein....
Da schaffe ich diese kleine Runde  leider nicht mehr vorher.
Evtl. bekommen wir pfingsten was hin?

@ Dieter, evtl. sehen wir uns dann ja zur Tour? 

Tim


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2012)

Hi,

also mir gefällt der Vorschlag von Kai. Für den Saisonanfang kommen mir die Höhenmeter zwar auch ein bisschen viel vor, aber es gibt unterwegs genügend Möglichkeiten wo wir notfalls die Tour verkürzen können. Und Möglichkeiten zur Rast gibt es auch genug. Frühstück auf dem Knollen, Mittagessen am Bismarckturm, Kaffee und Kuchen an der Steinkirche... hinterher noch ein Eis an der Einhornhöhle... also verhungern werden wir nicht. 
Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus:
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/niedersachsen/1764x27-d2.html
Wir sollten nicht zu früh losfahren weil es dann noch recht kalt ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also mir gefällt der Vorschlag von Kai. Für den Saisonanfang kommen mir die Höhenmeter zwar auch ein bisschen viel vor, aber es gibt unterwegs genügend Möglichkeiten wo wir notfalls die Tour verkürzen können. Und Möglichkeiten zur Rast gibt es auch genug. Frühstück auf dem Knollen, Mittagessen am Bismarckturm, Kaffee und Kuchen an der Steinkirche... hinterher noch ein Eis an der Einhornhöhle... also verhungern werden wir nicht.
> Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus:
> ...




@Micha,

was heisst hier Saisonanfang,dank WP dürfte doch jeder VOLL im Saft stehen.Oder habts all geschummelt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

wie siehts aus, treffen um 10.00 Uhr bei Pfeffer.Und dann gehts gemütlich los.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2012)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> was heisst hier Saisonanfang,dank WP dürfte doch jeder VOLL im Saft stehen.Oder habts all geschummelt.



Im Winterpokal habe ich mich aber zum größten Teil mit anderen Sportarten beschäftigt...

10:00 Uhr würde mir passen. Aber wir fahren ganz gemütlich, ja?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee Micha,

muss heute noch die Lichtschranken,für die jeweiligen Bergwertungen anbringen.Damit es morgen auch mit der Zeitnahme klappt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (5. April 2012)

Hä, Lichtschranken ?

Also, ICH als Rentner kann nicht mehr so schnell , wo kommen wir denn dahin, Lichtschranken, ne ne 

Das wird ne Alt-Herren Runde, gemütlich ist angesagt 

10 uhr geht klar


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hä, Lichtschranken ?
> 
> Also, ICH als Rentner kann nicht mehr so schnell , wo kommen wir denn dahin, Lichtschranken, ne ne
> 
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2012)

Ok Junx - wenn Kai das noch mit den Lichtschranke macht bin ich dabei 

10.00 Uhr ist auch ok

nur eines müsst ihr mir noch verklickern:

Wo treffen wir uns???  mit Pfeffer kann ich als Auswärtiger nichts anfangen 

Holgi, was isn eigentlich mit dir?


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2012)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns???  mit Pfeffer kann ich als Auswärtiger nichts anfangen



Das ist hier ganz in der Nähe, kannst bei mir parken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (5. April 2012)

Hallo Dieter,
mit "Pfeffer" ist die Tankstelle gemeint wenn du nach Micha fährst, da ist auch eine SB-Waschanlage, kennst du bestimmt 

Kannst auch bei mir Parken, ist ein paar meter weiter auf der linken Seite , ist das Eckgründstück Hebbelstr.- Goethestr., links fährst nach Micha den Berg hoch.

Der Parkplatz ist ziemlich groß, kannste nicht übersehen , werd da rumeiern.

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2012)

alles klar - dann bin ich gegen 09.45 bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (5. April 2012)

Bei mir oder bei Micha


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2012)

Vorhin stand da nur Micha rum 

werd ich morgen früh sehen wenn du da schon rumeierst


----------



## Sandhase (5. April 2012)

Vorhin stand da nur Micha rum 

Er wahr mal wieder Schneller, wie immer


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2012)

JAja - diese jungen Purschen sind halt noch schneller wie wir


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

so Jungs,

bis morgen denne.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2012)

jepp, lauf dich warm 

und alle schön die Daumen drücken - für 96


----------



## Pitbull75 (5. April 2012)

wird schon lustig morgen,soll ja auch locker und entspannt laufen.
Ohne Zeitlimit,HM und KM angaben.


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,


gleich gehts schön locker zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour nach Herzberg los.Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen zum Altherren-Karfreitag .


Gruß Kai


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. April 2012)

Heute gabs eine 5-Bauden-Tour mit dem Micha,Dieter,Martin und Kai

Gr.Knollen




Bismarkturm




Hausberg




Burgruine




Einhornhöhle




Und zum Schluss gabs 3 mal was ganz leckeres 




Es war eine schöne Runde mit euch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (6. April 2012)

Jepp, war ne tolle Tour - schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (6. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Jepp, war ne tolle Tour - schreit nach Wiederholung




ja, aber sowas von,dann nehmen wir aber noch die Steinkirche mit rein.


----------



## Sandhase (6. April 2012)

Jo, das machen wa 

Hat aber auch so Spaß gemacht 

Gruß Martin

@Kai, morgen probier ich ob die 2,4 Nobbys reinpassen


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2012)

Hi,



Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ja, aber sowas von,dann nehmen wir aber noch die Steinkirche mit rein.



ja, das war eine tolle Tour. Aber ganz schön hart wenn's einen weitgehend unvorbereitet am Anfang der Saison trifft. Glücklicherweise war der höchste Berg gleich am Anfang, und alle weiteren Berge waren jeweils niediger als der vorhergehende. 
Hier ist die Strecke mit dem Höhendiagramm (beim Knollen hatte ich vergessen die Uhr wieder zu starten, daher fehlen ein paar Kilometer):
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/165228958

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (6. April 2012)

Ui, fast vergessen, die Video-Aufnahmen sind richtig gut geworden,muß sie noch zurechtschneiden.

Gruß


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2012)

Hallo,

schade, ich konnte nicht 
Da habe ich bestimmt was verpaßt.....

Aber fehlen da nicht ein paar Höhenmeter 

Holgi

PS: Ich bin schon mal gespannt auf die Videos!


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2012)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber fehlen da nicht ein paar Höhenmeter



1000Hm müsste ungefähr passen. Das Stück das in meiner Aufzeichnung fehlt ging fast nur bergab (vom Knollen bis kurz vor Kupferhütte).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. April 2012)

Zum ausrollen,gings heute zur HKB.

Erst so 




..dann so 




und zum Schluss sah ich so aus 




der kleine Dreckspatz wieder zu Hause

Gruß Kai

P.S.as HKB Urgestein ist mir nicht begegnet


----------



## Sandhase (8. April 2012)

Hier die Abfahrten von unserer 5 Bauden-Tour,




Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

habe die Tour heute nochmal gemacht, allerdings ohne Bismarckturm und Hausberg. Bin von Kupferhütte direkt nach Lauterberg gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich am Scharzfelder Schwimmbad noch den Steinberg hoch. Der Weg ist aber zur Zeit in schlechtem Zustand. 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/165915526

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. April 2012)

Schöne Fotos und tolle Videos 

Man sehe ich von hinten sch... aus - wie Affe auf Schleifstein 

gestern bin ich nur lockere Runde walken gewesen - heute ne kurze knackige Runde mit dem Straßenrenner - morgen werde ich mal schauen was das Wetter so sagt


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos und tolle Videos
> 
> Man sehe ich von hinten sch... aus - wie Affe auf Schleifstein
> 
> gestern bin ich nur lockere Runde walken gewesen - heute ne kurze knackige Runde mit dem Straßenrenner - morgen werde ich mal schauen was das Wetter so sagt





bei mir gabs heut nur Hans guck in die Luft


----------



## dwe60 (8. April 2012)

Das heißt doch dann Regeneration


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann Regeneration




nee Dieter,frust schieben nennt sich das.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. April 2012)

hättest ja nen kleinen night ride mit mir machen können


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade den Baum begutachtet der am Eichelnkopf querliegt und den schönen Weg versperrt. Es ist eine Fichte. An der Stelle wo gesägt werden muss hat sie etwa 20-25cm Durchmesser. Ein Schnitt müsste genügen, dann kann man zu zweit eine Hälfte zur Seite wegziehen. Der Rest des Weges ist frei und fahrbar, sobald es etwas abgetrocknet ist. Wer macht mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (9. April 2012)

Hallo Micha,

meinst die:




e

wäre dabei. hastne Säge ?, wann wollen wirs machen ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2012)

Hi,

ja, genau die meine ich. Eine Bügelsäge habe ich, aber die lässt sich schlecht per Fahrrad transportieren. Da müssen wir zu Fuß hinlaufen. Dienstag abend?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (9. April 2012)

Geht klar, Start bei dir oder bei mir?


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Geht klar, Start bei dir oder bei mir?



Bei mir. Komm einfach vorbei wenn du Zeit hast, ich bin da.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (9. April 2012)

IO, werd so gegen 15:30 bei dir aufschlagen, da isses noch noch ausreichend hell wenn wir wir zurück gehen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (10. April 2012)

So, die 34% Strecke ist wieder freigegeben, nach einem kleinen Arbeitseinsatz des Wegedienstes 










Forstratt 





Micha in vollem Einsatz 







Endlich geschafft, nur noch ein wenig Wegepflege 
jetzt kanns wieder losgehen 
Gruß Martin


----------



## harzholgi (11. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> So, die 34% Strecke ist wieder freigegeben, nach einem kleinen Arbeitseinsatz des Wegedienstes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

tolle Sonderausstattung! 
Für mich wäre es allerdings nichts. Bei meinem Glück würde ich mir damit höchstens den Unterschenkel amputieren 

Holgi


----------



## Lebowsky (11. April 2012)

harzholgi schrieb:


> ...Für mich wäre es allerdings nichts. Bei meinem Glück würde ich mir damit höchstens den Unterschenkel amputieren
> Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (11. April 2012)

Naja, einmal hat sie mich erwischt,







Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. April 2012)

sandhase schrieb:


> naja, einmal hat sie mich erwischt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (13. April 2012)

Wie siehts am Sonntag aus?

Einer Lust und Zeit zum Fahren?

@ Dieter, 
könnte auch Hochkommen, meine Sandhäsin würd mich Fahren 

Gruß Martin

PS. morgen hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## dwe60 (14. April 2012)

Jepp, Morgen wäre ok - müsste zwar noch einige Strasenkilometer machen da nächsten Sonntag die TdE ansteht und Fully ist immer noch nicht fertig 

Da ich kein Auto habe wäre es schön wenn du/ihr hochkommen könntest

Hätte auch schon ne nette Tour im Kopf:

am Hexenstieg entlang zum Dammhaus - dann über den Morgenbrodtsthaler Graben hoch zum Stieglietzeck - dann über die Philipbrücke hoch zur Wolfswarte - runter zum Flutgraben und dann den schönen Trail runter zum Dammgraben - über Altenau wieder zurück nach Clausthal

Treffpunkt  Schützenplatz Clausthal - ist Ortseingang von Osterode gleich rechts 

ist 10.00 Uhr ok?


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

Shot at 2012-04-14




Shot at 2012-04-14




Shot at 2012-04-14




Shot at 2012-04-14




Shot at 2012-04-14

der Martin und ich auf der Ravensberg-Runde.
P.S.:hats geschmeckt 

Hier der  GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nonoqnhiyxdxkrfv

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2012)

Hallo Dieter, 
das hört sich gut an, wäre um 10 am Schützenplatz.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> das hört sich gut an, wäre um 10 am Schützenplatz.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Du kannst die Füße auch nicht still halten.Würde gerne mit kommen
.


----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2012)

Aber natürlich hat es geschmeckt Kai,
es gab Hähnchengeschnetzeltes in Sahne-Zwiebelsoße mit Baguettebrot,
mächtig lecker und ca,1000000 Kalorien

War ja auch anstrengend Heute 

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (14. April 2012)

Da habt ihr beiden ja wieder ne nette runde zusammengefahren - Wetter scheint ja genau wie bei uns zu sein - sah so schön aus heute Morgen gegen 07.00 und dann zog es immer weiter zu - teilweise sogar ein paar Tropfen

@Kai: was hindert dich mitzukommen?

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beiden ja wieder ne nette runde zusammengefahren - Wetter scheint ja genau wie bei uns zu sein - sah so schön aus heute Morgen gegen 07.00 und dann zog es immer weiter zu - teilweise sogar ein paar Tropfen
> 
> @Kai: was hindert dich mitzukommen?
> 
> freu mich auf morgen



@Dieter,
meine Frau,ich habe die Kinder und den Hund,weil sie Unterwegs ist.


----------



## dwe60 (14. April 2012)

schade eigentlich - wünsch dir trotzdem nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2012)

Der arme Kai,  ich munter ihn mal ein bischen auf





na schon besser 

freu auch schon auf morgen, iss ja schon eine Weile her das da oben gefahren bin 

gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Der arme Kai,  ich munter ihn mal ein bischen auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Martin,

hat nur einen Fehler,es steht noch nicht bei mir.
nur noch eine andere Gabel rein fertisch.


----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2012)

Gefällt mir aber auch so schon sehr gut


----------



## dwe60 (14. April 2012)

Na das könnte mir aber auch gefallen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. April 2012)

Was ist das für ein Ratt? Interessant anzuschauen. 
geht so eine Downhillkettenführung mit Umwerfer?

Martin, wann kann ich die Rohloff haben? 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Ratt? Interessant anzuschauen.
> geht so eine Downhillkettenführung mit Umwerfer?
> 
> Martin, wann kann ich die Rohloff haben?
> ...



Hallo Tim,

das ist Litville 301 mit einer 2-Fachkettenführung,gibs auch als 3-Fach.
Schaust Du hier 
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_31.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2012)

Hallo Tim, 
na das müßtest du aber wissen ,
 ist ein 301 Liteville 
für die Rohloff biste ein wenig Spät dran, hab das komplette Rad Verkauft (Verschenkt)

gruß Martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. April 2012)

Kenne Liteville bisher nur in der dunklen Lackierung, daher ist es mir nicht so eingefallen.
Bin ja eher ein Fan von Rädern übern Teich 
Allerdings fahren sich Litevilles auch nicht schlecht.

Mist, dann muss ich mein rotes Yeti doch weiter ohne Rohloff fahren 

Aber zur Kettenführung, klappt sowas denn? Dreifach Blatt und Führung?


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. April 2012)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Kenne Liteville bisher nur in der dunklen Lackierung, daher ist es mir nicht so eingefallen.
> Bin ja eher ein Fan von Rädern übern Teich
> Allerdings fahren sich Litevilles auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...




..sonst hätten die das ja nicht im Programm,2-Fach schön mit 22/36 Kombi.


----------



## Sandhase (15. April 2012)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour,
Schützenplatz Clausthal




Wolfswarte, (mit dem alten Harz-Wolf) 




Blick von der Wolfswarte,





Oberhalb von Altenau,
]



wieder Zuhause, ,





War eine schöne Tour mit Dieter 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Harzerbergziege (15. April 2012)

So weit oben war ich heute nicht. Stempel 150 und 153 geholt. 
Als Abschluss den Trail vom Knollen nach Herzberg.

Jetzt wird die Forelle auf den Grill gelegt.


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hier ein Paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour,
> Schützenplatz Clausthal
> 
> 
> ...



Martin,

das letzte Bild ist das beste,sieht nach viel Liebe in der Zubereitung aus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (15. April 2012)

Tja Kai,
wer immer seine Leistung bringt wird auch immer schön Belohnt  

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (15. April 2012)

..man da ist mir ja heut was schönens durch die Lappen gegangen.
.Wieviel KM &HM habts zurückgelegt ????


----------



## Sandhase (15. April 2012)

Km waren bei mir 44 aufm Tacho, Hm, keine Ahnung, Dieter meinte es wären wohl so um die 1000, will mich da aber nicht festlegen.

Wäre auf jeden Fall auch was für dich gewesen, die Abfahrt von der Wolfswarte war ganz schön Heftig


----------



## dwe60 (15. April 2012)

Jepp, war ne tolle runde - selbst das Wetter hat mitgespielt - auch wenn es auf der Wolfswarte noch arg kühl war 

44 km ist roger - hm sollten so ca. zwischen 900 und 1000 liegen - kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, da ich am Wolf nur den einfachen Tacho ohne hm habe

Wird endlich Zeit wieder Fully zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal eine grössere Tour eingelegt, um endlich mal wieder in Gang zu kommen. Zur Zeit bin ich ganz schön aus der Form 
Nach den 43 km heute war ich bettfertig 

Was mich beim Passieren einer Personengruppe jetzt schon mehrfach frustriert hat ist sowas:
"Papa....wieviel Watt hat der Motor von dem da wohl  :
oder auch:
"Irmgard.... Schau mal wie klein der Motor von dem Fahrrad da ist"
Demnächst fahre ich eben ohne Trinkflasche!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Kirchtal tut sich auch was. Es werden Schneisen geschlagen. Bestimmt wird da der Baumbestand demnächst reduziert.  Mal sehen, ob da wieder diese alten ölversifften Harvester und Seilbahnen eingesetzt werden 







Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (15. April 2012)

wäre gerne mitgekommen aber meine km-leistung dieses Jahr würde euch nur behindern.

 Um Himmelfahrt werde ich auch über die Wolfswarte fahren. 

Morgen ist mein letzter urlaubstag statt zu biken werde ich wein pflanzen und am Haus  arbeiten ;-(


----------



## micha2 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

für eine Bekannte suche ich ein gebrauchtes MTB. Es soll kein Kaufhaus-Schrott sein, aber die finanziellen Mittel sind begrenzt. Körpergröße ca. 170cm.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

hiermit erkläre ich die Eichelnkopf-34%-Saison 2012 für eröffnet. 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/169065752

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hiermit erkläre ich die Eichelnkopf-34%-Saison 2012 für eröffnet.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/169065752
> ...




..der wird bei der nächsten Tour mit eingebaut und bildet den Abschluss. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. April 2012)

musste mein LeihGarmin leider abgeben. War richtig nett. Bekomme vielleicht bis zu HarzCross um Himmelfahrt das neue zusammen. 

Wie stell Ihr die die Touren ein?


----------



## micha2 (17. April 2012)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> musste mein LeihGarmin leider abgeben. War richtig nett. Bekomme vielleicht bis zu HarzCross um Himmelfahrt das neue zusammen.
> 
> Wie stell Ihr die die Touren ein?



Garmin 310XT, das ist ein kleiner GPS-Empfänger am Handgelenk. Eigentlich für Läufer gedacht, aber ich nehme ihn auch am Fahrrad. Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin werden die Daten automatisch per Funk zum PC übertragen und dann auf die Garmin-Connect Webseite hochgeladen.   

--> Kai
Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen. Den Eichelnkopf am _Ende_ einer Tour hochfahren? Ich mache das lieber am Anfang, denn mit müden Knochen geht das nicht.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. April 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...das ist nur eine Sache des wollens,dann klappt das auch.Aber wenn ich von vorne rein sage,oh da muss ich am Ende noch hoch,dann klappts auch nicht.Alles nur Kopfsache.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (18. April 2012)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ..der wird bei der nächsten Tour mit eingebaut und bildet den Abschluss.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Muhhaha, biste da überhaupt schon mal Hoch?????

das will ich sehen, nach 1200hm da noch hoch

gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (18. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Muhhaha, biste da überhaupt schon mal Hoch?????
> 
> das will ich sehen, nach 1200hm da noch hoch
> 
> gruß Martin





nee.Schau dir mal das Profil an.Mein Start war damals Neuhaus und am Inselberg gings 26% hoch.

http://www.sc-impuls.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/hoehenprofil_RSL_2008.pdf

Trauste mir das nicht zu Martin


----------



## Sandhase (18. April 2012)

Wieso zutrauen, biste den Weg da schon mal hochgefahren?

kenne nur wenige Steigungen die so extrem ecklig sind , wenn da  das Hinterrad nur einmal kurz durchdreht kannste absteigen, das wars dann mit hochfahren .

Und nach einer ausgiebigen Tour (solche die "wir" immer machen) ist das schon mehr als eine herausforderungv.

Und mit Kopfsache hat das dann glaube ich nicht viel zu tun, was nützt mir wenn der Kopf voll aber der Akku leer ist 

Können wir aber gerne mal nach der nächsten Tour machen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Wieso zutrauen, biste den Weg da schon mal hochgefahren?
> 
> kenne nur wenige Steigungen die so extrem ecklig sind , wenn da  das Hinterrad nur einmal kurz durchdreht kannste absteigen, das wars dann mit hochfahren .
> 
> ...




jepp,
ich habe ja nur gesagt in der nächsten Tour,wie die laufen soll,dazu hab ich ja nichts geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Sandhase (18. April 2012)

der wird bei der nächsten Tour mit eingebaut und bildet den Abschluss. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (18. April 2012)

Fast vergessen Kai, weist noch am Samstag wie wir in der Feldmark bei Scharzfeld waren und Gerätselt haben was die da aufem Feld Rumbaggern?

Ich weiß es jetzt, die Graben da ein Altes Dorf aus, wurde beim Abschieben für die Steinbrucherweiterung von der Dolomit entdeckt.


Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (18. April 2012)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Können wir aber gerne mal nach der nächsten Tour machen



Sagt mir Bescheid wann das stattfinden soll. Da möchte ich dabei sein. Aber ich werde nicht vorher 1000 Hm fahren. Das können wir meinetwegen hinterher machen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (20. April 2012)

*Ich möchte einen Warnhinweis zum Kuckholzklippe-Trail (der Trail vom Aussichtsturm zwischen Buntenbock und Lerbach) geben:*

Für die, die den Trail nicht kennen: Er besteht aus insgesamt 3 Abschnitten und im ersten und zweiten Teilstück waren an mehreren Stellen (teilweise dort, wo es relativ steil ist und man ggf. nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen kann) große Äste und sogar ein Baumstamm direkt in den Weg gelegt worden.
Wenn man dort nicht rechtzeitig drauf achtet würde man böse stürzen, da der Trail doch schon recht steil und etwas verblockt ist.

Wir haben zwar alles beiseite geräumt, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass der Weg wieder von dem "Stöckchenleger" blockiert wird...

Das nächste mal werde ich das auf Foto festhalten...


----------



## Sandhase (20. April 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, das Volk der Vollidioten wird nun mal nicht weniger.
Bei uns hier in der Umgebung hält sich sowas "noch" in Grenzen ( die meisten Bäume, Äste fallen vom Wind auf die Wege), aber Spastvögel gibt es nunmal überall, hilft nur Vorsicht und wegräumen. Schade das man denjenigen nie  dabei "erwischt", er würde von mir die Stöckchen Recktal eingeführt bekommen, ohne Gleitgel 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Lebowsky (20. April 2012)

Ich bin mir zumindest nicht sicher ob der "Wanderweg" von der Klippe runter nach Lerbach überhaupt mit dem MTB befahren werden darf...kennt jemand die genaue Rechtslage in solchen Fällen?
Aber ein "Fahrrad verboten" Schild o.ä. ist dort oben zumindest nicht aufgestellt...
Wenn es wirklich mal hart auf hart kommt und man den Stöckeleger auf frischer Tat ertappt oder jemand der Meinung ist, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf, hätte ich gerne ein paar rechtlich unbedenkliche Argumente ;-)


Ein anderes Anliegen bezüglich der Rechtslage hätte ich auch noch, weil es mir und anderen unklar ist:
Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch die Überquerung von der Gaststätte Allraune (vor Buntenbock auf der Landstraße links in der 70er Kurve Richtung CLZ) auf die andere Straßenseite und dann dem Schotterweg folgend Richtung Buntenbock. Dort MUSS man dann ein Privatgrundstück über dessen Hof überqueren um auf die Ortsdurchfahrt Buntenbock zu kommen. Auf diesem Grundstück ist ein großer Bernhardiner (bin kein Hundekenner muss ich dazu sagen) der sofort auf Radfahrer zuläuft und diese den ganzen Weg lang anbellt und die ganze Zeit an der Wade "hängt".
Ich als Schisser gegenüber Hunden habe dann immer richtig muffe und steige dann auch vom Rad ab um mich vor dem Monster zu schützen 
Aber das kann es doch nicht sein, dass der Besitzer das Tier nicht im Griff hat. Ich denke mir da immer, dass auch kleine Kinder dort mit dem Rad mal langfahren und die Bestie da dann auch so abtickt...
Bleibt mir in Zukunft wohl nur die Möglichkeit den Umweg über die Landstaße zu fahren um dem Kläffer aus dem Weg zu gehen....?


----------



## Sandhase (20. April 2012)

Meines Wissens existiert hier in Niedersachsen kein Offizielles Verbot über das Befahren von "sogenannten Wanderwegen" (2m Regelung), Sperrungen oder Verbote für das Befahren solcher obliegt den einzelnen Gemeinden. Es sind mir aber keine hier in Gegend bekannt.
Im Gegenteil, auf den Neuen Schildern im Natinolpark ist das Befahren mit dem Fahrrad ausdrücklich Erlaubt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (20. April 2012)

Ein anderes Anliegen bezüglich der Rechtslage hätte ich auch noch, weil es mir und anderen unklar ist:
Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch die Überquerung von der Gaststätte Allraune (vor Buntenbock auf der Landstraße links in der 70er Kurve Richtung CLZ) auf die andere Straßenseite und dann dem Schotterweg folgend Richtung Buntenbock. Dort MUSS man dann ein Privatgrundstück über dessen Hof überqueren um auf die Ortsdurchfahrt Buntenbock zu kommen. Auf diesem Grundstück ist ein großer Bernhardiner (bin kein Hundekenner muss ich dazu sagen) der sofort auf Radfahrer zuläuft und diese den ganzen Weg lang anbellt und die ganze Zeit an der Wade "hängt".
Ich als Schisser gegenüber Hunden habe dann immer richtig muffe und steige dann auch vom Rad ab um mich vor dem Monster zu schützen 
Aber das kann es doch nicht sein, dass der Besitzer das Tier nicht im Griff hat. Ich denke mir da immer, dass auch kleine Kinder dort mit dem Rad mal langfahren und die Bestie da dann auch so abtickt...
Bleibt mir in Zukunft wohl nur die Möglichkeit den Umweg über die Landstaße zu fahren um dem Kläffer aus dem Weg zu gehen....?[/QUOTE]


Tip von mir, nimm den Umweg, habe das selbe Problem, und noch schlimmer (3 Hunde, zeitgleich am Rad) in Sankt Andreasberg (Jordanshöhe,Sterntalerwiesen)
umfahre die Bauernhöfe einfach, ist im übriegen ein Öffentliche Strasse, mach mir aber keinen Stress damit, und beißen lass ich mich nicht  ist das einfachste 

Gruß martin


----------



## micha2 (20. April 2012)

Hi,



Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zumindest nicht sicher ob der "Wanderweg" von der Klippe runter nach Lerbach überhaupt mit dem MTB befahren werden darf...kennt jemand die genaue Rechtslage in solchen Fällen?



1. Alle Wege, auf denen das Radfahren nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, dürfen befahren werden.
2. Wer schneller fährt als der Bremsweg es zulässt ist selber Schuld wenn er an einem Hindernis auf die Fresse fliegt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. April 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zumindest nicht sicher ob der "Wanderweg" von der Klippe runter nach Lerbach überhaupt mit dem MTB befahren werden darf...kennt jemand die genaue Rechtslage in solchen Fällen?
> Aber ein "Fahrrad verboten" Schild o.ä. ist dort oben zumindest nicht aufgestellt...
> Wenn es wirklich mal hart auf hart kommt und man den Stöckeleger auf frischer Tat ertappt oder jemand der Meinung ist, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf, hätte ich gerne ein paar rechtlich unbedenkliche Argumente ;-)




Es gilt bei uns das allgemeine Wegerecht. Alles, was du bewandern kannst, kannst du mit dem MTB auch befahren. Es sei denn, es ist ausdrücklich verboten.
2 m Regeln etc gibt es hier nicht. habe eh keinen Zollstock dabei ;-)


----------



## Lebowsky (21. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich die Schei*e momentan regelrecht anziehe, aber vorhin bin ich mit einem Freund am oberen Hahnebalzer Teich vorbei gefahren und wir haben uns gewundert, warum es so verbrannt riecht. Da haben wir am anderen Uferende ein offenes Lagerfeuer im Waldstück brennen sehen und es war keine Menschenseele in der Nähe 
Die Jungs haben das wohl nicht richtig abgelöscht was wir dann getan haben...kann böse enden sowas...


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2012)

vorhin haben sie bei RTl aktuell nen bericht über MTB fahrer in Hessen gezeigt ,wegen einem Verbot auf schmalen waldwegen


----------



## dwe60 (26. April 2012)

Tach die Herren 

Wie schauts denn am Sonntag bei euch aus?

Tour de Energie ist verdaut  - zwar 5 Minuten langsamer wie letztes Jahr - aber bei dem permanenten, fiesen Gegenwind und ohne vernünftige Gruppe  bin ich damit ganz zufrieden - viel wichtiger ist halt das ganze Ambiente und drumherum - einfach ne geile Veranstaltung 

Mein Fully ist inzwischen auch einsatzbereit - also steht einer Wiederholung der 5 Baudentour (oder auch ähnlichem) nichts im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (26. April 2012)

Tach Dieter, 
bei mir sieht es gut aus, bis auf das meine bei ebay ersteigerte RS-Sid-Gabel SCHROTT ist , war vorhin bei Schmitti
er hatte sie zum Service eingeschickt, Ergebniss: Irreparabel DEFEKT.
160euronen fürn Mülleimer, weiss nich ob ich :kotzder soll.

Fazit: Keine Federung, FOR EVER!

Gruß Martin (der darauf erstmal'n Bier trinken muss)

PS. wo solls hingehen?, bin zu allem bereit


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. April 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Tach Dieter,
> bei mir sieht es gut aus, bis auf das meine bei ebay ersteigerte RS-Sid-Gabel SCHROTT ist , war vorhin bei Schmitti
> er hatte sie zum Service eingeschickt, Ergebniss: Irreparabel DEFEKT.
> 160euronen fürn Mülleimer, weiss nich ob ich :kotzder soll.
> ...




Hallo Jungs,

bin raus muss zu 2 Konfirmationen.


----------



## micha2 (26. April 2012)

Hallo,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn am Sonntag bei euch aus?



Für Sonntag plane ich eine MTB-Tour mit dem Nachwuchs, also deutlich langsamer als sonst. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (27. April 2012)

Na Dieter, 
sieht ja mal wieder so aus das wir beide uns alleine Vergnügen müssen .

Gegen die 5 Bauden-Tour Wiederholung hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, kannst ja dein Neues Ratt mal Testen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (27. April 2012)

ok, Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei dir aufn Parkplatz 

Kann man das eigentlich auch in anderer Richtung fahren?


----------



## Sandhase (27. April 2012)

Aber natürlich, ist aber um einiges anstrengender , die Berge werden nacheinander immer Höher  , und die abfahrten sind auch nich soo geil 

PS 10uhr passt

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (27. April 2012)

Können wir ja am Sonntag noch genauer bequatschen

bis denne


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
habe meine Sonntagstour heute abgestrampelt. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=feznybrhzvhksree




Ja Jungs hier bin ich hoch,geht aber nach links weg 
























Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (27. April 2012)

Hallo (Micha),

findet denn nun was statt? 
Und wenn, dann wo?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo (Micha),
> 
> findet denn nun was statt?
> Und wenn, dann wo?
> ...



Ruf mich Samstag ab 11:00 Uhr an, dann können wir das besprechen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (28. April 2012)

Holgi

steht doch da oben - 10.00 Uhr bei Martin 




harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo (Micha),
> 
> findet denn nun was statt?
> Und wenn, dann wo?
> ...


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. April 2012)

Jungs,

euch viel Spass morgen,wer fährt für mich mit ????
Mir reichts erstmal,war heut echt anstrengend die Runde.


Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (28. April 2012)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> euch viel Spass morgen,wer fährt für mich mit ????
> Mir reichts erstmal,war heut echt anstrengend die Runde.
> ...




Meine Tochter, die kann wenigstens Richtig Mauntenbeikfahn, nich so sowie DU 


SPASS muß sein

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (28. April 2012)

Fast vergessen,





Haste Steroide genommen, oder wie kannste "DEN" sauschweren Gaul so Hochheben, würd ich nicht ohne Bodybuilding nicht schaffen


----------



## Baxter75 (28. April 2012)

hatte heut zuhause auch noch zu kämpfen von der tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. April 2012)

photoshop machts möglich


----------



## Sandhase (28. April 2012)

Jo


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

da habts ja Kaiserwetter.
Und ich bin nicht dabei 
Martin du bist heute für die Actionfotos zuständig.
Viel Spass.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (29. April 2012)

Moin Kai, 
statt dir die Dicken und Leckeren Torten Reinzuschieben solltest du Mitfahren, bis 10 schaffste das doch noch 

Gruß Martin

(Fotos geht klar)


----------



## dwe60 (29. April 2012)

So ihr hübschen - ich muss euch sagen, ihr habt ne geile Tour verpasst

Großer  Knollen - Bismarckturm - was da sonst noch war muss Martin mal beschreiben - bin nur hinterher bzw. vor der Camera her gefahren 

letztendlich 52 km mit 1270 hm - ging heftig in die Beine aber geile Trails - und nun habe ich auch das richtige Gefährt dafür:






hier mal Beweisfotos:














und die nächste Runde ist auch schon geplant - Martin kommt am Dienstag hoch - dann starten wir gegen 10.00 vom Clausthaler Schützenplatz Richtung Altenau - weitere geplante Eckpunkte:

Kellwasser - Torfhaus - Skikreuz - Achtermann - Oderbrück - Oderteich - Flutgraben - evtl. Magdeburger Weg esw.


----------



## harzholgi (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin zum Konditionsaufbau heute mal einfach auf Strasse zum Torfhaus hoch und war geschockt:
Meine geliebte "Geheimtip-Hütte" ist Geschichte:







Und Oderbrück liegt auch schon im Container:






Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. April 2012)

Nabend,

schöne Tour habts da heut gemacht.Die Dienstagsrunde gefällt mir auch,
fällt für mich leider ins Wasser.
Bin schon verplant.Diese Fresserei is nichts mehr für Vatern.
Ich könnt jetzt :kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (30. April 2012)

Wie? schon wieder Verdaungsexcesse?

Dabei haben wir extra ne Tour für dich ausgesucht 

Schade

und was ist mit den anderen Herrschaften???


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> und was ist mit den anderen Herrschaften???



Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber für eine große Tour fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit. Ich werde wohl morgen nur eine kleine Tour zum Eichelnkopf machen.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## schrabbel (1. Mai 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> *Ich möchte einen Warnhinweis zum Kuckholzklippe-Trail (der Trail vom Aussichtsturm zwischen Buntenbock und Lerbach) geben:*
> 
> Für die, die den Trail nicht kennen: Er besteht aus insgesamt 3 Abschnitten und im ersten und zweiten Teilstück waren an mehreren Stellen (teilweise dort, wo es relativ steil ist und man ggf. nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen kann) große Äste und sogar ein Baumstamm direkt in den Weg gelegt worden.
> Wenn man dort nicht rechtzeitig drauf achtet würde man böse stürzen, da der Trail doch schon recht steil und etwas verblockt ist.
> ...



Einer der beiden Baumstämme die dort lagen ist nun verschwunden
und dem 2. hat jemand eine kleine Rampe verpasst womit aus dem
Hindernis nun ein kleiner Drop entstanden ist. 
Welche gute Seelen das auch waren, ..mein Dank sei Euch gewiss  

Auf dem eigendlichen Trail vom Turm runter nach Lerbach war aber
alles in bester Ordnung 

Letztes Jahr bin ich auf dem kurzen Trail vom Eselsplatz zur Sösetalsperre
auch in einem vom (vermeindlichem) Fußvolk platzierten grossen
Steinhaufen gefahren und hätte fast einen abflug gemacht. Der haufen
lag geschickt platziert etwa 100 Meter oberhalb der beiden Treppen in
der "Rinne" zwischen der Böschung und den Wurzeln.

Also fahrt vorsichtig und allen eine unfallfreie Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (1. Mai 2012)

So, wieder Zuhause, und was soll man dazusagen, mir fehlen die Worte 

Mir fällt nur eines ein 

Da wir, (Dieter und Ich) uns ständig das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schlagen mussten, sind es leider nicht soo viele Bilder geworden 

Start,



Okertalsperre,















Achtermann Gipfel



Abfahrt vom Achtermann Gipfel, (natürlich komplett gefahren)  Rechts waren die Punktrichter 



Magdeburgerweg



Belohnung zu Hause 





Gruß Martin ( Der immernoch das Grinsen hat)


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. Mai 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> So, wieder Zuhause, und was soll man dazusagen, mir fehlen die Worte
> 
> Mir fällt nur eines ein
> 
> ...



Sauber Jungs,

bei mir waren es heut 2 Touren 1. 59.36km,2. 61.30km.
Also ich habe auch nicht auf der faulen Haut gelegen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

das war ja ne tolle Tour!
So langsam kommt bei mir die Form auch wieder.
Dann fahre ich mal wieder mit.



Sandhase schrieb:


> Magdeburgerweg


wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, gibt es 50 m hinter dem Fotografen eine 30 cm hohe Stufe. Da wollte ich mal elegant hochlupfen, bin aber wegen schlechtem Timing hängengeblieben.
Ich lag dann quer auf dem schmalen Weg.
Da es links fast senkrecht runtergeht, ist das fast schief gegangen
 

Aber scheinbar bin ich für solche Zwischenfälle ja prädestiniert 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ganz untätig war ich heute auch nicht:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/173743413
5 x Eichelnkopf, ohne Pausen, während der ganzen Tour hat kein Fuß den Erdboden berührt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2012)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das war ja ne tolle Tour!
> So langsam kommt bei mir die Form auch wieder.
> ...



By the way: Es würde mich ja wirklich freuen, wenn es ein Video von der Passage gäbe 

Bitte-bitte 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. Mai 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ganz untätig war ich heute auch nicht:
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/173743413
> ...



Hallo,
und ich habe schon massive Probleme bei den 20 Prozent zur HKB hoch 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (3. Mai 2012)

So, nun finde ich auch endlich Zeit was zu schreiben

Ja, war ne geile Tour - am  besten fand ich, das wir beide alten Säcke vom Achtermann runter noch gefahren sind als die beiden Jungspunde mit ihren 180mm Federweg schon geschoben haben 

Fotos gibts auch noch:

















Vom Magdeburger Weg war ich nicht so begeistert - der obere Teil ist für unsereiner sowieso nicht fahrbar - und im Mittelteil liegen immer noch diverse Baumstämme aus dem letzten Winter sodass man immer wieder absteigen und Tragen muss

Hierüber hatte ich mit Martin kurz gesprochen:

http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/ 

Ich bin schon angemeldet - ist ne tolle Veranstaltung und die Strecke ist auch nicht allzu heftig


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Mai 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So, nun finde ich auch endlich Zeit was zu schreiben
> 
> Ja, war ne geile Tour - am  besten fand ich, das wir beide alten Säcke vom Achtermann runter noch gefahren sind als die beiden Jungspunde mit ihren 180mm Federweg schon geschoben haben
> 
> ...




Hallo Dieter,

schöne Bilder,habts gemacht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (4. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur die Fotos sind schön 

Wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus?

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich ein Auto habe um runterzukommen aber fahren werde ich auf jeden Fall

wer von euch hätte denn Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (4. Mai 2012)

Ich 

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (4. Mai 2012)

Woher wusste ich das jetzt 

Autofrage hat sich auch positiv geklärt - könnte also runtenkommen

bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage bietet sich das wahrscheinlich auch an - soll kälter und feuchter werden - bei euch unten aber von den Temperaturen her noch halbwegs ok (im Gegensatz zu uns hier oben  )

was meint ihr?

@Martin: ich sehe gerade das du on bist - ich schicke dir mal per PN ein Angebot für eine Federgabel aus dem Bikemarkt - schau dir das doch mal an, und sag mir mal was du davon hälst - vielleicht können wir da morgen auch mal drüber telefonieren


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

schön für euch,bin leider am SA/So in Schwanewede zur LM im 
Kunstradfahren mit der Lea und meiner Frau.

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit und Lust eine Tour zu machen. Wer macht mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (11. Mai 2012)

Na ich 

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (11. Mai 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Na ich
> 
> Gruß Martin



Samstag oder Sonntag? Und was wollen wir machen? Viele Kilometer? Oder viele Höhenmeter? Oder steile Berge rauf? Mein Vorschlag wäre das Gebiet zwischen Knollen, Burgruine und Einhornhöhle, mit möglichst vielen Höhenmetern und technisch anspruchsvollen Stellen. Zum Beispiel könnten wir uns mal etwas intensiver mit der kniffligen Stelle ca. 150m westlich vom Knollen beschäftigen. Sowohl bergauf wie bergab. Oder die knifflige Stelle ca. 200m südöstlich der Einhornhöhle (bergab kein Problem, aber bergauf schwierig). 

--> Martin, Kai: Ich habe eine Karte die ich wegen Copyright nicht online stellen kann. Ich brauche mal eure e-mail Adressen. Die von Holger und Dieter habe ich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (11. Mai 2012)

Icke Och - aber ich kann dann nur am Sonntag


aber erstmal unter leichem Vorbehalt - zum einen muss ich eigentlich arbeiten - aber ein Kollege schuldet mir noch nen Gefallen 

zum anderen muss ich die KFZ-Frage noch abklären


Der Tourvorschlag hört sich gut an - aber die  kniffligen Stellen am Liebsten abwärts  - macht sich mit meinem Hobel am besten 

Die Karte schaut interessant aus - werde ich mir mal in Ruhe genauer anschauen - und ihr könnt mir dann am Sonntag dann genauer zeigen wo da was ist 

Vorschlag Treffpunkt:  10.00 uhr bei Martin aufn Parkplatz


----------



## micha2 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Der Tourvorschlag hört sich gut an - aber die  kniffligen Stellen am Liebsten abwärts  - macht sich mit meinem Hobel am besten



Erst bergauf, dann bergab...



dwe60 schrieb:


> Die Karte schaut interessant aus - werde ich mir mal in Ruhe genauer anschauen - und ihr könnt mir dann am Sonntag dann genauer zeigen wo da was ist



Die meisten Stellen kennst du doch schon.



dwe60 schrieb:


> Vorschlag Treffpunkt: (Sonntag) 10.00 uhr bei Martin aufn Parkplatz



ok.

Michael


----------



## Sandhase (11. Mai 2012)

Technisch hört sich gut an, Bergauf auch, welcher Tag ist mir egal 

Schön gemütlich einwenig rumeiern, und dabei Fahrtechnik üben  (Holgi, währ das nichts für dich?)

@micha, du hast Post 

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Technisch hört sich gut an, Bergauf auch, welcher Tag ist mir egal
> 
> Schön gemütlich einwenig rumeiern, und dabei Fahrtechnik üben  (Holgi, währ das nichts für dich?)



Also Treffpunkt Sonntag 10:00 Uhr bei Martin (Ecke Hebbelstr. / Goethestr.)
Wetterprognose: leicht bewölkt, kein Niederschlag, relativ kalt, maximal 12°C.
Der Schwerpunkt soll auf den kniffligen Stellen liegen. Die Strecken dazwischen lassen wir ganz gemütlich angehen. Mittagspause auf dem Knollen oder an der Burgruine. Es kann einiges an Höhenmetern zusammenkommen, aber wir sind zu keinem Zeitpunkt weit von Herzberg entfernt.
Wer fährt mit? Holgi? Was ist mit Harz-Berti und Olli, lest ihr mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (12. Mai 2012)

Melde mich für die Tour Morgen ab, Sorry

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin leider auch raus - muss doch zur Arbeit 

mal schauen ob ich dann später noch ne Runde drehen kann

ich habe die Woche übrigens Urlaub 

evtl. noch jemand?


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich muss auch noch etwas abwarten, bis ich für heute planen kann.....

warscheinlich gegen Abend erst 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin um 1300 kurzfristig weggekommen.

Im Kirchtal, an der oberen Kreuzung mit dem Großkastenhaiweg, gibt es plötzlich einen neuen Weg im Nationalpark 






Der führt zu dieser lauschigen Lichtung.





Demnächst wird es mit der Ruhe für die Tierchen hier zu Ende sein.

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (13. Mai 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> ... Was ist mit Harz-Berti und Olli, lest ihr mit?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Hallo alle zusammen!

Und jau! Wir (zumindest ich) lesen mit. Leider kann ich momentan nicht ganz so spontan agieren, wie ich das gerne möchte. Das heist aber nicht, das ich nur rumlungere. Vor 14 Tagen ne spontane Brockentour über Scharfenstein und zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr den Hirtenstieg rauf (keuch, hächel). Oberschenkel dicht am höchsten Punkt. Toller Auftritt !

Gestern dann mit Olli und Ernie (genau! der mit mir die Trikotgeschichte organisiert hat) Über HKB - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Torfhaus - Eckertalsperre - Scharfenstein und jetzt kommt's ...

... wir wollten eigentlich locker über den Gelben Brink und den Gipfel rechts liegen lassen - fahren dann aber (völlig orientierungslos) richtung Hermannsklippe und wo kommen wir dann raus? Richtig! Am Hirtenstieg.
Was bleibt uns anderes übrig als dort wieder rauf zu knüppeln. Schwere Beine!! Aber stolz wie Oskar  

Zurück ging es dann über Torfhaus - Dammhaus - Polsterberger Hubhaus (Pflichteinkehr!) - Kuckholzklippe - Kaiserheiche - Heim_ins_Reich.

Etwas über 100km und 2000hm später dann am Abend noch das!! Pokalfinale. An Tagen wie diesen ...



​ 
Vielleicht können wir demnächst ja mal wieder was gemeinsam unternehmen. HKB - Treffen im gelben Trikot oder so ...

Ich grüße alle Harzaktivisten und wünsche 'ne traumhafte Saison

Bert


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Mai 2012)

Hab vom Sonntag ein ähnliche Bilder







Immerwieder eine Herausforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Herberger!

Lebt ihr noch?   oder habt ihr inzwischen andere Freizeitaktivitäten? 

Den Altenauer MTB-Marathon habe ich zufriedenstellend hinter mich gebracht - 3:30 schneller wie letztes Jahr  - aber irgendwie hatte ich hinterher das Gefühl ich noch irgendwo was zulegen können 

aber egal - war wieder ne geile Veranstaltung mit tollem Wetter 

Nur die Tatsache das irgendwelche MTB-Hasser die Abtrassierung mittendrin geändert hat und dadurch einige der Spitzenfahrer nen Umweg fahren mussten un das sich dadruch sogar ein Unfall ereignet haben soll hat die Sache ein wenig getrübt 

ich war nicht betroffen - da macht sich dann doch meine Lokalität bezahlt 


So, wie schauts denn am WE aus - ich könnte am Sonntag evtl. runterkommen - bzw. wenn gewünscht können wir auch von hier oben mal wohin starten

GEbt mal Laut!!!!

@Berti: schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen


----------



## micha2 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Lebt ihr noch?   oder habt ihr inzwischen andere Freizeitaktivitäten?



Die anderen Sportarten dürfen ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Am 24.6. ist der Harzer Berglauf, und da muss man sich schon ein wenig drauf vorbereiten, sonst wird das nix.



dwe60 schrieb:


> So, wie schauts denn am WE aus - ich könnte am Sonntag evtl. runterkommen - bzw. wenn gewünscht können wir auch von hier oben mal wohin starten



Ich hätte Sa, So oder Mo Zeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (24. Mai 2012)

Tja,

dann mal ein Vorschlag für Samstag:

Auf, auf,

zur jährlichen *Pfingsten-Warm-up-Tour*. Habe mich gerade mit Olli kurzgeschlossen und der Bursche hat 
a.) am Samstag Zeit und
b.) eine schöne Tour im petto ;-)

Treffen um 11:00 Uhr Eisdorf / Ecke Königsweg bzw. bei mir
ca. 11:45 Uhr aufschlagen bei Olli
andere: nach Absprache

Sanftes einrollen nach Düna - weiter durch das Siebertal hinauf zum Clausthaler Flutgraben. Auf dieser Höhe (in etwa) bleibend geht es Richtung Braunlage und aufie zum Wurmberg. Hier hat Olli ein paar (jungfräuliche) Singletrails ausgekundschaftet. Diese
möchten wir beglücken bevor wir über Stieglitzeck zur HKB radeln. Abfahrt von hier nach Absprache.

Abendveranstaltungen sollten Konditionabhängig geplant werden!

Zusagen bitte bis Freitag Mittag. Oder einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen.

Glückauf!


----------



## micha2 (24. Mai 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Treffen um 11:00 Uhr Eisdorf / Ecke Königsweg bzw. bei mir
> ca. 11:45 Uhr aufschlagen bei Olli
> andere: nach Absprache



Da mache ich mit. Aber nur soweit bis ich nicht mehr kann. Sag mal einen Treffpunkt in Herzberg.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Micha

sehr schön, dann sind wir schon zu fünft.

Ich denke wir kommen über das Herzberger Schloss rein geschneit. 

Mein Vorschlag: ca. 12:35 Uhr an der Kreuzung Papierfabrik - Ecke Sieber dort an der Brücke (kurz vorm Pardiesweg)

Wer zuerst da ist wartet 

Gruß

Bert


----------



## micha2 (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich denke wir kommen über das Herzberger Schloss rein geschneit.



Die Straße "Am Freudenstein" ist zur Zeit gesperrt, da kommt ihr nicht durch. Umleitung über "Schloßstraße".



Harzberti schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: ca. 12:35 Uhr an der Kreuzung Papierfabrik - Ecke Sieber dort an der Brücke (kurz vorm Pardiesweg)



ok, geht klar.

Michael


----------



## micha2 (26. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ab Herzberg waren's 1300 Höhenmeter. Bilder habe ich keine, aber die werden wohl noch kommen.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/182218127

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (28. Mai 2012)

Hello,

klar Micha, es folgen noch Bilder dieser fantastischen Tour!!

Trotz des relativ späten aufbruchs - oder gerade deswegen - konnte ich von unserer Heimfahrt noch diess Bilder mitbringen:



​ 
und dieses                   *Harzbergeglühn*





Wir hatten am Schluss etwas über 1700hm und 107 km auf der Uhr. Und sooo geile Trails ...

Greats 

Bert​


----------



## Deejaydee (28. Mai 2012)

Moin, 
ich hab da mal ne Frage : 
Ich möchte in den Sommerferien von Bad Harzburg zum Brocken fahren, ich hab mir dafür eigentlich den "Wanderweg" Teufelsstieg rausgesucht und wollte nun Fragen on jemand mit dem Weg Erfahrung hat und mir eine ungefähre schwierigkeit sagen kann. Noch kurz zu mir : Ich hatte im März eine schlimme Knieverletzung und wollte damit sozusagen mein "Comeback" einläuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. Mai 2012)

Hi,



Deejaydee schrieb:


> Ich möchte in den Sommerferien von Bad Harzburg zum Brocken fahren, ich hab mir dafür eigentlich den "Wanderweg" Teufelsstieg rausgesucht und wollte nun Fragen on jemand mit dem Weg Erfahrung hat und mir eine ungefähre schwierigkeit sagen kann.



Den Anfang des Weges ab Bad Harzburg kenne ich nicht. Ab Scharfenstein scheint es auf dem Plattenweg hochzugehen. Siehe Bilder von Harzberti etwas weiter oben in diesem Thread (13.5.) und Trialbiker82 (16.5.). Der Weg ist technisch gesehen nicht schwierig, geht aber über längere Distanz ziemlich steil bergauf.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (28. Mai 2012)

Hi,

als wir bei unserer Wurmberg-Tour auf dem höchsten Berg Niedersachsens unsere wohlverdienten Currywürste verspeist haben, kam das Gesprächsthema auf den Eichelnkopf bei Herzberg. Es soll Leute geben die diesen Berg noch gar nicht kennen. Es wurde aber der Wunsch geäussert, diese Bildungslücke zu beseitigen. Nichts leichter als das, dann wollen wir mal einen geeigneten Termin suchen. Aus meiner Sicht wären die beiden nächsten Wochenenden geeignet. Vorausgesetzt es bleibt halbwegs trocken. 
Zur Vorbereitung empfehle ich diese Seite zu studieren:
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (31. Mai 2012)

Martin und meiner einer waren am Sonntag auch auf Tour:

Clausthal - Polsterberg - Altenau Vorsperre - Kellwasser - Blockschleife - Salzstieg - Radautal - Kaiserweg - Skidenkmal - Pionierweg - bis zur Staumauer und wieder zurück - Torfhaus - Flutgraben - Dammgraben - Altenau - home

waren dann 64 km und 1135 hm - ne tolle Tour bei klasse Wetter - zum ersten Mal den Salzstieg gefahren - ein netter Trail nicht zu heftig - wir wollten dann auf halber Strecke nach rechts abbiegen und rüber zum Skidenkmal - haben den Abzweig dann aber verpasst, und mussten dann den Kaiserweg wieder hoch 

am Pionierweg haben wir dann ne große Gruppe Liteviller getroffen - ein Fahrtechnikcamp mit einem Bikewert von sicherlich um die 50.000  - da waren schon geile Teile dabei  - da kann man schonmal neidisch werden - aber mehr fahren wie Martin mit seinem Hardtail konnten die auch nicht


----------



## Pitbull75 (2. Juni 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Martin und meiner einer waren am Sonntag auch auf Tour:
> 
> Clausthal - Polsterberg - Altenau Vorsperre - Kellwasser - Blockschleife - Salzstieg - Radautal - Kaiserweg - Skidenkmal - Pionierweg - bis zur Staumauer und wieder zurück - Torfhaus - Flutgraben - Dammgraben - Altenau - home
> 
> ...




Hallo,

schöne Runde habts dort gedreht .Wäre auch was für mich gewesen.Wir waren(die Northeimer und Ich) am Montag auch  unterwegs.Treffpunkt war Sonnenberg,hier die Strecke.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ytlqykgcycjuwggm

Start am Parkplatz Sonnenberg



Magdeburger Weg




Gruß Kai


----------



## harzholgi (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe mich heute mal astronomisch betätigt. Was ist das denn 

-13.428176° -80.092935° ?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich habe mich heute mal astronomisch betätigt. Was ist das denn
> 
> -13.428176° -80.092935° ?



Hmm, zwei Winkel, keine Ahnung was die bedeuten sollen.
Das astronomische Großereignis war gestern zweifellos der Venustransit, und trotz wenig erfolgversprechender Wetterprognose haben wir ihn tatsächlich von St. Andreasberg aus gesehen. Die Sonne ist genau hinterm Wurmberg aufgegangen, und vor der Sonne  war die Venus klar und deutlich zu sehen. 10 Minuten später ist die Sonne dann in der tiefhängenden Wolkenschicht verschwunden. Für alle die's nicht gesehen haben: Wartet noch ein wenig, im Dezember 2117 ist der nächste Venustransit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (7. Juni 2012)

Sorry,

ich hätte sagen sollen, dass es sich um eine Koordinate in Google Sky handelt.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich hätte sagen sollen, dass es sich um eine Koordinate in Google Sky handelt.



kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das sind keine gültigen Koordinaten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (9. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit:

Sonntag, 10.00 Uhr bei Martin aufn Parkplatz

genaue Tour weiß ich auch noch nicht - irgendwas mit HKB - Drei Brode Steine - Knollen


----------



## Lebowsky (10. Juni 2012)

Heute eine nette Trail-Runde im Lichtenstein bei Förste und um die Hindenburg bei Badenhausen gedreht:


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Juni 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit:
> 
> Sonntag, 10.00 Uhr bei Martin aufn Parkplatz
> 
> genaue Tour weiß ich auch noch nicht - irgendwas mit HKB - Drei Brode Steine - Knollen


 
Lust schon,
aber ob ich da schon wieder sitzen kann ????
Komme ja in denn frühen Morgenstunden vom So erst vom Rennsteig wieder.
Fahrt bitte eine Runde für mich mit.
Danke im vorraus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (16. Juni 2012)

Das war schon letzte Woche 

Auch wenn sich hier kaum noch jemand meldet - ich gebe mal Info:

Martin und ich treffen uns morgen gegen 10.00 Uhr am Clausthaler Schützenplatz:

Altenau - Kellwasser dann wahrscheinlich Salzstieg - Pionierweg - Eckertalsperre - Scharfenstein - Maitzental und dann irgendwie zurück


----------



## micha2 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich hier kaum noch jemand meldet



Habe leider morgen keine Zeit. Nächstes Wochenende geht leider auch nicht, wegen dem Harzer Berglauf in Sieber:
http://www.mtv-herzberg.de/cms/inde...il&agid=6&year=2012&month=06&day=24&Itemid=61

Aber danach kann ich dann wieder mehr radfahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,
war gestern hier unterwegs.

Hier am im Startbereich








Hier kurz vorm Start,es sollte ein langer Tag werden 



...es wurde ein langer Tag

Gruß Kai


----------



## micha2 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier sind ein paar Impressionen von 1. Harzer Keiler Run in Hörden.

Die erste Durchquerung der Sieber:






Über den Holz-LKW klettern:





Steilen Kies-Hang erklimmen:





20m lange Plane mit Wasser und Schmierseife:





Über Strohballen rüberklettern, oben 10 sek Pause und die Aussicht genießen:





Die Schlammsule war ca. 50m lang:





Gleich danach der Sprung in den Teich: 





Zweimal unter den Balken durchtauchen:





Das Reifen-Hindernis:





Und gleich hinter der Kurve ging es einen Schlammweg hinab...





... zur zweiten Durchquerung der Sieber:





Kurz vor dem Ziel noch das "380V" Hindernis, unter 50cm hohen Weidezaun-Drähten durchkriechen:





Wenn ich davon rechtzeitig erfahren hätte wäre ich selber mitgelaufen!
Es gab noch mehr Hindernisse, aber als Zuschauer konnte man nicht alle sehen. 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. so, jetzt sieht man die Bilder...


----------



## Happy_User (17. Juni 2012)

Erinnert etwas an den Fisherman friend Lauf.
Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wer von euch hätte denn Lust im nächsten Jahr beim Harzer Keiler Run mitzumachen?

Wer will mitfahren zum Frankenwald-Radmarathon am 4.-5.8.12 ? Ich habe noch Platz im Auto frei.
http://www.frankenwald-radmarathon.de/

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (29. Juni 2012)

GlückAuf!

Es ist wieder soweit!!! Am Sonntag den 08. Juli 2012 startet um 07.00 Uhr unsere diesjährige Harzer Baudensteig Mountainbiketour. 

Treffpunkt ist die Tankstelle in Teichhütte. Wir planen die Harzer-Baudensteig-Nadel zu erradeln. Dazu muss ich bis Freitag den  06.07. wissen wer an der Tour teilnimmt. Da unsere erste Baude am Sonntag morgen noch geschlossen ist, gilt es diesen Stempel zuvor einzuholen. Was ich erledigen werde.

Je nach Teilnehmerzahl können wir um 19:03Uhr ab Walkenried mit dem Zug zurück nach Osterode bzw. Gittelde fahren.
Andere Varianten nach Absprache. 

Ein paar Impressionen aus 2010 könnt ihr hier einsehen:

https://picasaweb.google.com/Harzberti/HarzerBaudensteig?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Bis Sonntag

  Bert


----------



## micha2 (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit!!! Am Sonntag den 08. Juli 2012 startet um 07.00 Uhr unsere diesjährige Harzer Baudensteig Mountainbiketour.



Mir fällt keine Ausrede ein. Also werde ich wohl mitfahren. Mit der Option, die Tour schon etwas früher abzubrechen, denn 3733 Höhenmeter sind wirklich viel.
Die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ist ja unproblematisch, es fährt jede Stunde ein Zug, der letzte fährt 22:03 ab. Aber leider gibt's morgens keinen Zug von Herzberg nach Gittelde. Der erste kommt erst 7:55 in Gittelde an.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Micha

und alle "Mitleser",

an Sonn- und Feiertagen fährt der letzte Zug in Richtung OHA um 19:03 Uhr! Den *müssen* wir dann also erreichen. Zuvor wollen wir ja in Walkenried auch noch ein wenig "Einkehren".

Die Streckenlänge kann variirt werden. Müssen wir sehen, ob die letzten beiden Etappen noch unbedingt gefahren werden.
Die Höhenangaben von Micha beziehen sich auf den gesamten Steig. Dieser beinhaltet dann aber die Rundwanderwege einzelner Ortschaften.
Wir werden wohl "nur" auf 2750 - 3000hm kommen.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## micha2 (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> an Sonn- und Feiertagen fährt der letzte Zug in Richtung OHA um 19:03 Uhr!



Das ist richtig, wenn man bis Osterode fahren will. Wenn man aber nur bis Herzberg fahren will, dann gibt es noch drei weitere Züge die später abfahren, der letzte um 22:03.
Wie gesagt, das Problem ist eher wie man um 7:00 morgens nach Teichhütte kommt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (29. Juni 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, wenn man bis Osterode fahren will.


 

Fahren will? *Fahren muss! *

Obwohl ...

Wer noch nicht genug hat ... 

Herzberg - Osterode - Eisdorf ca. 25km *obendrauf.*

*...*


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi Berti!

Na da habt ihr ja mal wieder was ganz hefitges in Arbeit 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei -bin zwar ziemlich fit, aber das ist mir dann doch ne Spur zu hart

Mal gaz davon abgesehen, das ich mich ab Mittwoch für eine Woche hier befinde:


----------



## Harzberti (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Dieter,

wo ist denn hier? Sieht sehr nach Südtirol aus (NEID!!). Viel Spass auch dir!

An alle Baudensteig Teilnehmer:

Wir werden zwar versuchen den 19:03 Uhr Zug zu erwischen, weichen aber ggf. auf einen von Micha erwähnten "Spätzug" aus. Wir wollen nämlich Unterwegs und am Ziel keinen unnötigen Zeitdruck aufkommen lassen. 

Und das Finisherweizen will ja auch genossen werden 

Dann radeln wir von Herzberg aus Heim


----------



## micha2 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Bert,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Die Höhenangaben von Micha beziehen sich auf den gesamten Steig. Dieser beinhaltet dann aber die Rundwanderwege einzelner Ortschaften.
> Wir werden wohl "nur" auf 2750 - 3000hm kommen.



Ich habe das nochmal überprüft. Wenn die Angaben auf http://harzerbaudensteig.de stimmen, dann sind es 3733 Höhenmeter von Bad Grund bis Walkenried, und zwar _ohne_ die Rundwanderwege.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (3. Juli 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> ... dann sind es 3733 Höhenmeter von Bad Grund bis Walkenried ...


 
O.k o.k,

Bange machen gild nicht  Wir werden in Bad Sachsa Zwischenbilanz ziehen und dann schauen wie die Motivation, Lust und Laune, Kraft, Technik etc. etc. aussieht. 
Dann entscheiden wir *gemeinsam *wie wir weiterfahren. 

Wir werden auch an einigen (wenigen!!) Stellen nicht auf dem Steig fahren. Je nach Wetterlage gibt es z.b. die Möglichkeit die HKB über Die rauhe Schacht oder über den Bärengarten anzusteuern. 

Da wir ja eine Tour fahren kann man natürlich nicht alle eventualitäten bedenken.

Gehen wir' s erstmal an!

Harzberti


----------



## dwe60 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Berti!

Ne, ganz so weit ist es dann doch nicht - das ist im Ehrwalder Becken - auch Zugspitzarena genannt 

http://www.zugspitzarena.com/de/sommer/aktiv/mountainbike/bike/

Kurz hinter der Grenze - ein geniale Gegend - Touren ohne Ende - geiles Hotel

bin da mit meinem Neffen nun das dritte Mal - wird aber nicht langweilig  



Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> wo ist denn hier? Sieht sehr nach Südtirol aus (NEID!!). Viel Spass auch dir!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuckerwalze (3. Juli 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> GlückAuf!
> 
> Es ist wieder soweit!!! Am Sonntag den 08. Juli 2012 startet um 07.00 Uhr unsere diesjährige Harzer Baudensteig Mountainbiketour.




Hallo Bert und alle anderen,

ich habe ja lange nichts von mit hören lassen. Das wäre mal wieder eine tolle Gelegenheit bei euch einzusteigen. Leider wird es aber mal wieder nichts bei mir.....
das heißt aber das ich gerne mal wieder mit euch eine große Runde fahren würde! Ich bin dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gefahren...jetzt mit Kind und Kegel sowieso ;-). Aber das macht ja nichts, die Grundfitness steht ;-)
Am Sonntag bin ich mal wieder eine gank kleine Tour gefahren mit meinem alten Stahlesel, werde davon gleich mal Bilder posten.
Also... meldet euch ruhig.


Gruß Henrik


----------



## Zuckerwalze (4. Juli 2012)

Am Sonntag war ich mit meinem Sohn (8 Monate) das erste mal zusammen auf dem Knollengipfel.
Mit dem Chariot CX und meinem alten Trek 970. 
Ok, der Trailanteil ist ein wenig kleiner ausgefallen. Aber auch das ist für den gefederten Kinderanhänger mit Babyhängematte bei leichten Abschnitten kein Problem.
Von den gut 2 Stunden hat der kleine 1:45 Std. geratzt.
Leider kann es nicht als kopletter Aufstieg gewertet werden, da kurz vor dem Gipfel sich mein 17 Jahre alter GripShifter zerlegt hat. Und somit konnte ich nur noch auf den vorderen 3 Blättern fahren.
Und soo musste ich die letzten 400Meter (nicht Höhenmeter) dann doch schieben.

Wer kleine Kinder hat dem kann ich den hochwertigen, aber auch teuren Chariot Hänger/Jogger empfelen, ich habe ihn gebraucht geschossen und es Lohnt sich sehr!








2 x Youngtimer 














Der Beweis liegt auf der Hand 







Short--Shift--Schrott


Gruß Henrik


----------



## Harzberti (4. Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. Juli 2012)

respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen Baudensteigfahrer,

ich vermute einmal, dass Ihr Samstag noch arbeiten müsst. Das Wetter ist ja eindeutig Sa besser als So angesagt.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Harzberti (6. Juli 2012)

Moin, moin,

das Wetter scheint ab Samstag auf unserer Seite zu sein. 
Wir nehmen ja eh das welches wir kriegen

Momentan sieht es aus als wären wir sieben Teilnehmer fest und zwei bis drei Wackelkandidaten. 



micha2 schrieb:


> ... Aber leider gibt's morgens keinen Zug von Herzberg nach Gittelde. Der erste kommt erst 7:55 in Gittelde an.


 
Für dich bietet sich eventuell eine KFZ Anreise Sonntag morgen an. Fährst dann am Abend mit uns zurück bis Gittelde und nimmst das Gefährt wieder mit nach Hause. 
Wir sollten in jedem Fall versuchen den Zug um 19:03Uhr zu erwischen. Alle anderen Varianten dehnen das Unterfangen zu sehr aus.

Also "See you on Sunday"

Bert


----------



## micha2 (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,

so, der Harzer Baudensteig wäre geschafft. Siehe
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/197195814
Das war die Tour mit der längsten Fahrzeit und den meisten Höhenmetern die ich jemals gemacht habe. Und nun ab ins Bett.

Michael


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. Juli 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so, der Harzer Baudensteig wäre geschafft. Siehe
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/197195814
> ...


 
Micha,

 saubere Leistung


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juli 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> ... so, der Harzer Baudensteig wäre geschafft.


 
Gaaanz Sauber Micha!!!

Ich hoffe du hast am Kloster noch deinen Schierker Feuerstein weggelascht

Uns stand das größte Hinderniss noch bevor. Fahrkahrtenkauf! 
Nach einigem Hin und Her hat der Kollege vom Schalter den Automaten selbst bedient und so konnten wir um 19:02 die Tickets in Empfang nehmen. Abfahrt: 19:03Uhr

Ich für meine Person bin jedenfall noch *richtig *Platt heute Morgen. War aber alles in allem wieder eine "Erinnerugswürdige" Tour. Zwei Pannen, einen kleinen Unfall (mit nur leichten Abschürfungen), einen Abbrecher (am Knollen) und wechselhaftem Wetter.

Bert


----------



## micha2 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

zur Ergänzung noch ein paar Infos zum Baudensteig. Die ersten fünf Etappen sind ziemlich gut ausgeschildert, so dass eigentlich immer klar ist wo man langfahren muss. Bei der 5. Etappe ab Bad Sachsa stimmt der GPS-Track (von harzerbaudensteig.de runtergeladen) nicht mit dem ausgeschilderten Weg überein, das ist verwirrend. Ich bin da extra noch mal ein Stück zurückgefahren und habe mich dann nach den Schildern gerichtet. In Zorge habe ich kein Schild gefunden wo's auf der anderen Straßenseite weitergeht. Dadurch habe ich ca. 80 Höhenmeter ausgelassen. 
Zwischen Bad Lauterberg und Wiesenbeker Teich hatten wir auch ein paar Höhenmeter ausgelassen. 
Ich würde sagen die Angaben auf www.harzerbaudensteig.de passen ziemlich gut. Von Bad Grund bis Walkenried 96.7km mit 3733 Höhenmetern.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## aquadody (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

coole Aktion. 

Wie ist die Strecke im allgemeinen? Eher Waldautobahn oder doch recht Traillastig?


----------



## micha2 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,



aquadody schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke im allgemeinen? Eher Waldautobahn oder doch recht Traillastig?



Prozentual gesehen sind es wohl mehr Waldautobahnen, aber es sind auch relativ viele Trails drin, z.B.
-- Aufstieg zum Albertturm
-- um den Prinzenteich herum
-- Abstieg von Kuckholzklippe nach Lerbach. 
-- Fastweg (Nasser Weg) auf dem Acker, teilweise Schiebepassage
-- Aufstieg von Sieber zum Knollen (Schiebepassage, kann aber auf Forstweg umfahren werden, dann 2km mehr)
-- Vom Knollen bis nach Kupferhütte fast durchgehend Trail
-- Aufstieg zum Bismarckturm, Abstieg auch
-- Abstieg vom Hausberg
-- um den Wiesenbeker Teich herum
-- Aufstieg zum Ravensberg, teilweise Trail
-- Abstieg vom Ravensberg, ebenfalls teilweise Trail
-- kurz vor Bad Sachsa war auch ein schöner Trail
-- Abstieg nach Zorge, sehr enge Sepentinen, das war für mich nicht fahrbar
-- Eseltreiber-Weg zwischen Zorge und Walkenried

Gruß
Michael


----------



## aquadody (12. Juli 2012)

Hey danke für die Info,

dann werde ich doch das ein oder andere Stück mal unter die Räder nehemn....


----------



## micha2 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,

betr. Baudensteig-Tour, wie wär's mit einer Wiederholung am 21. oder 22. Juli? Uns fehlen ja noch ein paar Stempel. Wir sollten später losfahren, damit wir den Stempel am Albertturm bekommen, dann über die Hanskühnenburg zum Knollen und dann runter zur Burgruine und Einhornhöhle, und dann zurück zum Startpunkt. Die Rundtour hätte grob geschätzt ca. 82km und 2200 Höhenmeter. Hoher Trail-Anteil ist garantiert, insbesondere auf dem Teilstück Knollen -> Burgruine -> Einhornhöhle -> Scharzfeld. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Micha,

eigentlich 'ne prima Idee!! 
Das war auch die erste Frage von Mike als wir in Gittelde ausgestiegen sind: "Wann fahren wir den Rest?" Sprich Burgruine und Einhornhöhle.

Ich kann am kommenden WE leider nicht. Wenn es nicht eilt - finden wir aber sicherlich einen passenden Termin.

Schönen Gruß

   Bert


----------



## Zuckerwalze (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Ihr Baudensteigler,

dann wäre ich auch wieder dabei! Das ist mein Haustrail Knollen-Burgruine-Einhornhöhle..... Bei mir würde es vieleicht sogar auch schon am Sonntag klappen. Also wenn sich wer findet! Ich lese mal wieder mit!

Gruß Henrik


----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich kann am kommenden WE leider nicht. Wenn es nicht eilt - finden wir aber sicherlich einen passenden Termin.



Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende auf alle Fälle irgendeine Tour fahren. Denn an den darauffolgenden vier Wochenenden kann ich nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (9. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wer hat Lust am Sa. oder So. eine Tour zu machen? Habe noch kein bestimmtes Ziel im Auge.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (10. August 2012)

Hi Micha!

Schön mal wieder was zu lesen 

Martin will am Sonntag hier hochkommen - wir wollen von Clausthal aus über die Söse-Vorsperre hoch z ur HKB - und dann über  den Reitstieg runter nach Riefensbeek und wieder hoch nach Clausthal

wenn du Lust hast dann setze dich mit Martin in Verbindung


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

falls ihr am Samstag im Harz unterwegs seid, habe ich einen Veranstaltungshinweis für euch.
In St. Andreasberg findet an diesem Wochenende das dritte Teleskoptreffen statt, diesmal auf dem Gelände des Internationalen Hauses Sonnenberg (an der Straße von St. Andreasberg nach Sonnenberg, da wo rechts der Weg zum Rehberger Graben abzweigt). Tagsüber werden Vorträge angeboten, und es werden Beobachtungen der Sonne im H-alpha Licht stattfinden. Wer schon immer mal Sonnen-Protuberanzen sehen wollte, sollte sich diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen. Abends werden dann Planeten, Sternhaufen und Galaxien beobachtet.
Die Wetterprognose sieht sehr gut aus. Für's leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt. 
Tagesbesucher zahlen 3.50 EUR.
Weitere Infos siehe
http://www.sternwarte-sankt-andreasberg.de/statt.html

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (5. September 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> falls ihr am Samstag im Harz unterwegs seid, habe ich einen Veranstaltungshinweis für euch.
> In St. Andreasberg findet an diesem Wochenende das dritte Teleskoptreffen statt, diesmal auf dem Gelände des Internationalen Hauses Sonnenberg (an der Straße von St. Andreasberg nach Sonnenberg, da wo rechts der Weg zum Rehberger Graben abzweigt). Tagsüber werden Vorträge angeboten, und es werden Beobachtungen der Sonne im H-alpha Licht stattfinden. Wer schon immer mal Sonnen-Protuberanzen sehen wollte, sollte sich diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen. Abends werden dann Planeten, Sternhaufen und Galaxien beobachtet.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

warst du am So mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Hatte eine Blitz an der HP vorbei huschen sehen.-

Tobi


----------



## micha2 (5. September 2012)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> warst du am So mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Hatte eine Blitz an der HP vorbei huschen sehen.-
> 
> Tobi



ja, das könnte sein...
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/217744103

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. September 2012)

Hallo,

das ist ja doppelt so schnell wie bei unserer Tour im Winter!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (6. September 2012)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ja doppelt so schnell wie bei unserer Tour im Winter!
> 
> Holgi



Das kann man nicht direkt vergleichen, einmal mit MTB auf Waldwegen im Winter, und einmal mit Rennrad auf der Straße im Sommer. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (9. September 2012)

Habe heute den Weg zum Eichelnkopf von Ästen, Steinen und Fichtenzapfen gereinigt. Beste Bedingungen um dort hochzufahren. Besser wird's nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (23. September 2012)

Hallo Micha,

war eine schöne Tour heute  
Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr ausgebremst.

Hast Du eine Auswertung gemacht?

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (23. September 2012)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr ausgebremst.



ganz und gar nicht, ich war ja noch ziemlich fertig vom Krafttraining der letzten Tage.



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Auswertung gemacht?



ja, hier:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/226003200

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (24. September 2012)

Hallo Micha,

nochmal vielen Dank für die Bastelstunde vor dem Start!
Das hätte ich jetzt fast  vergessen!

Ich werde morgen mal bei Schmitti reinschauen und den Dämpfer checken lassen.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's aus mit Winterpokal, wer macht mit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. Oktober 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht's aus mit Winterpokal, wer macht mit?
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

ich mache wieder mit, muss meinen Winterspeck vom letzten Jahr noch abbauen 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde leider nicht mit machen können. Habe am 22.11 Schulter-OP und dann 5-6 Wochen Schiene und dann noch 6 Monate kein Sport ;-((((((

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## dwe60 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde auch wieder mitmachen - fragt sich nur ob bei der mageren Resonanz hier sich ein Team überhaupt findet


----------



## Sandhase (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei 

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha2 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch wieder mitmachen - fragt sich nur ob bei der mageren Resonanz hier sich ein Team überhaupt findet



Na dann sind wir doch schon vier, und der fünfte wird sich auch noch finden.
Am 5.11. soll's losgehen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (18. Oktober 2012)

*Bei der Wetterprognose!!*

Wollen wir noch eine Saisonabschlussrunde, mit Einkehr zum Oktoberfest auf der HKB, drehen!


Am Samstag morgen treffen wir uns hierfür um 09:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Abfahrt entsprechend.
Wir werden 'ne schöne kleine Harzrunde drehen. So in etwa: Handwerkers Ruh - Prinzenteich - Dammhaus - Morgenbrotsgraben - Stieglitz Eck - und dann zur Oktoberfest Einkehr in die HKB.

Rückfahrt besprechen wir dort.

Wir werden ein paar impresionen unserer diesjährigen Harzquerung mit im Gepäck haben.

Eventuell ergibt sich ja noch eine kleine Sternfahrt hierraus

Ab Mittag sollte die Farbe Gelb das Bild auf der HKB mal wieder überwiegen

Harzberti


----------



## micha2 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi Berti,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Am Samstag morgen treffen wir uns hierfür um 09:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Abfahrt entsprechend.
> Wir werden 'ne schöne kleine Harzrunde drehen. So in etwa: Handwerkers Ruh - Prinzenteich - Dammhaus - Morgenbrotsgraben - Stieglitz Eck - und dann zur Oktoberfest Einkehr in die HKB.



Werde voraussichtlich mitmachen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Micha,

kommst' nach Badenhausen? Oder fährst du auf anderem Weg zur HKB?

09:30 Uhr steht - sollte ja für dich kein Problem sein. Heute Morgen konnte, wer hart genug ist, schon ab 08:15 Uhr in kurz fahren.

Der Parkplatz vor dem naturfreundehaus ist bekannt, oder?

Gruß

Berti


----------



## micha2 (19. Oktober 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> kommst' nach Badenhausen?



ja



Harzberti schrieb:


> Der Parkplatz vor dem naturfreundehaus ist bekannt, oder?



Waldstraße, direkt hinter der Schnellstraße, richtig?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (19. Oktober 2012)

Jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist unsere heutige Tour:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/235195381

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hach wat war dat am Samstag wieder schön. Schön anstrengend aber Traumwetter!!

Und zwei Beweise haben wir mit gebracht:

1.) Lachsbrötchen schmecken am besten auf der Kuckholzklippe!!


Guckst Du​ 



​ 


2.) Man *kann *auf der HKB übernachten​ 

Guckst Du hier​ 



​ 

Grüße vom​ 
Harzberti​


----------



## dwe60 (22. Oktober 2012)

Na, da habt ihr ne nette Runde gedreht - hättet ja kurz zu nem Kaffee reinschauen können  

Leider war ich das ganze WE mit ner fiesen Erkältung außer Gefecht gesetzt 

Dabei hatte ich mich so drauf gefreut nochmal bei sommerlichen Temperaturen aufs Bike zu kommen - und dann das - könnte :kotz:

und soll es dem Winter entgegen gehen


----------



## micha2 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe soeben unser Winterpokal-Team gegründet, ihr könnt euch da anmelden:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/204

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

in unserem Winterpokal-Team ist noch ein Platz frei. Wer möchte mitmachen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte evtl. noch eine Bekannten - kommt aus Goslar

Wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat das er nicht unbedingt zur HKB und zum Knollen fährt 

dann wären wir wenigstens zu fünft


----------



## micha2 (28. Oktober 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich hätte evtl. noch eine Bekannten - kommt aus Goslar
> 
> Wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat das er nicht unbedingt zur HKB und zum Knollen fährt
> 
> dann wären wir wenigstens zu fünft



klar, habe nichts dagegen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab auch nichts dagegen 

Neue Spikes sind bestellt. Der Winter kann kommen 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (1. November 2012)

er hat momentan noch das Problem das er sich nicht anmelden kann - er hatte versucht ein eigenes Team zu gründen 

  @Holgi: na das hat bei dir am Sonntag dann doch ein wenig zu lang mit dem umziehen gedauert 

wir hatten draußen noch 5 Minuten gewartet aber dann wurde uns kalt und wir sind los 




micha2 schrieb:


> klar, habe nichts dagegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturbiker (1. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> er hat momentan noch das Problem das er sich nicht anmelden kann - er hatte versucht ein eigenes Team zu gründen
> 
> @Holgi: na das hat bei dir am Sonntag dann doch ein wenig zu lang mit dem umziehen gedauert
> 
> wir hatten draußen noch 54 Minuten gewartet aber dann wurde uns kalt und wir sind los



Tja, ich würde gerne bei euch mitmachen, aber leider reagiert der Admin nicht auf meine Bitte per Mail, mein gegründetes Team zu löschen, damit ich mich bei euch anmelden kann. 

Dann kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, so gern ich es will.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Holgi (2. November 2012)

Moin,

wenn Ihr den Kollegen jetzt noch Harzholgi nennt und nicht NUR Holgi, bekomm ich auch keine Mail das ich erwähnt wurde


----------



## micha2 (2. November 2012)

Hallo Thorsten,



naturbiker schrieb:


> Tja, ich würde gerne bei euch mitmachen, aber leider reagiert der Admin nicht auf meine Bitte per Mail, mein gegründetes Team zu löschen, damit ich mich bei euch anmelden kann.
> 
> Dann kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, so gern ich es will.



Du hast ja noch drei Wochen Zeit um unserem Team beizutreten, siehe 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Hat nun doch schneller als erwartet funktioniert, somit ist unser Team vollzählig!


----------



## naturbiker (2. November 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat geklappt, freue mich hier auf der Nordharzseite Punkte für`s Team einzufahren. Vielleicht klappt ja auch mal eine gemeinsame Wintertour.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## harzholgi (2. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: na das hat bei dir am Sonntag dann doch ein wenig zu lang mit dem umziehen gedauert
> 
> wir hatten draußen noch 54 Minuten gewartet aber dann wurde uns kalt und wir sind los



Hab ich was verpasst 

Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (3. November 2012)

naturbiker schrieb:


> Hat geklappt, freue mich hier auf der Nordharzseite Punkte für`s Team einzufahren. Vielleicht klappt ja auch mal eine gemeinsame Wintertour.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Schön das es nun geklappt hat - wenns hier oben mal ganz heftig kommt, kann man ja mal wieder ne Runde um die Grane drehen 



harzholgi schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst



Anscheinend 

Du warst letzten Sonntag Nachmittag auf der HKB - ich war mit Martin und noch nem Kumpel gerade auf dem Abflug - ich hatte nach oben gerufen wo du bist und antwortest das du dich gerade umziehst - wir hatten dann noch ein paar Minuten gewartet, sind dann aber los weil es uns zu kalt wurde 


edit: falls jemand Interesse hat: Martin und ich wollen morgen zum Knollen - Treffpunkt 10.00 bei Martin auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (3. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Anscheinend
> 
> Du warst letzten Sonntag Nachmittag auf der HKB



Oh sorry, jetzt kommts mir 
Dann habe ich euch gar nicht erkannt 

Ich dachte nämlich, der Wirt hatte mit etwas wegen Feierabendmachen hinterhergerufen als ich Hochgestiefelt bin und das Ende der Sommerzeit vergessen! Das war so gegen 15.00.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (11. November 2012)

Hallo, 

nicht zuletzt um dieses Thema etwas nach oben zu rücken hier ein aktuelles Bild vom Schlachtfeld:






Die gestrige Wettervorhersage war vielversprechend  Letztendlich war es kalt und trübe.

Trotzdem haben wir eine schöne Winterpokal-Runde gedreht






 Hier zum Vergleich das Bild von vorgestern... Das nenne ich Winterpokalwetter!

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

am Boden war es war zwar scheisskalt gestern, aber in der Höhe teilweise um die 12 Grad.

Einen Wanderer an der Magdeburger Hütte konnte ich als Statisten gewinnen.






Bis bald im Wald.
Holgi

PS: ich fahre jetzt gleich zum Knollen... man sieht sich dort vielleicht....


----------



## naturbiker (18. November 2012)

Klasse Bild!
Ähnlich war es gestern auf der Käste!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Sandhase (5. Dezember 2012)

Heute sah es so aus, ab 500m ca 20cm Schnee,
war schon ein wenig spät als ich los kam, 





























Bei den Lichtverhältnissen kommt eine Handykamera schnell an ihre Grenzen. Nächstesmal nehm ich die "Gute" mit.

Gruß Martin


----------



## naturbiker (5. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bilder! Will die nächsten Tage mal eine Nightride im Schnee machen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Sandhase (6. Dezember 2012)

Nikolaustour, war ganz schön heftig, Schneewehen teils 50-60cm.
Ansonsten alles "Fahrbar"





































Gruß Martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Dezember 2012)

Wird wohl Zeit die LL Ski zu wachsen!


----------



## naturbiker (7. Dezember 2012)

So war es auf der anderen Seite des Harzes:


----------



## Sandhase (7. Dezember 2012)

Na, das sieht aber auch schön aus , vorallem nicht ganz so viel Schnee .

Werd Morgen mal wieder ne Runde drehen, mal sehen ob wer mitkommt.

Gruß von der anderen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Na, das sieht aber auch schön aus , vorallem nicht ganz so viel Schnee .
> 
> Werd Morgen mal wieder ne Runde drehen, mal sehen ob wer mitkommt.
> 
> Gruß von der anderen Seite



Hier lässt es sich noch ganz gut fahren! Würde heute auch fahren, aber leider muss ich immer alleine los.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## harzholgi (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ich hoffe dass ich um 11 Feierabend machen kann.
Werde dann mal wieder Hanskühnenburg versuchen.
Start gegen 1200. Angriff über Mariental 

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (8. Dezember 2012)

War das ein Krampf heute, 4mal Anlauf zum Großen Knollen genommen,

überall war von den Jäger- HONKS abgesperrt, bin dann über Steilewand hoch. Da stand nur ein Schild " Vorsicht Holzfäll Arbeiten",
aber Fichtenmopped oder Harvster Lärm war nicht zu vernehmen.

Nachdem ich zwei Jäger auf ihren Hochsitzen passiert hatte, fasste sich der Dritte ein Herz und schrie: HALT, hier ist Jagd, ob ich die Schilder nicht Lesen Könne. Darauf ich, wieso?, unten steht nur ein Schild wegen Holzfäll-Arbeiten Gesperrt, und wie eine Kettensäge sieht deine Flinte aber nicht aus
Darauf er: wenn etwas Passiert wäre ich selber Schuld
Darauf ich: einwenig kenne ich mich damit auch aus, VERBIETEN Könnt IHR mir GARNICHTS, Höchstens mich darauf Aufmerksam machen
dann war Sendepause und ich setzte meine Tour fort
so nun ein Paar Bilder:





















































  Der Knollenwirt war von der Absperraktion auch sehr "ANGETAN", einige Wanderer sind nämlich wegen den Sperrungen unten wieder umgedreht, ich nenn sowas Geschäftsschädigung, zumal ein so Großer Bereich betroffen war.Am Montag stand ich im Bereich Einhornhöhle- Burgruine auch schon in der Schusslinie, da war aber GARNICHTS ABGESPERRT
Die Führen sich hier auf wie die LANDVOGTE, ich dachte das wäre längst vorbei, aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Super Fotos

Den großen Knollen werde ich mir auch mal vornehmen! Von wo fährt man dann da am besten?

Ich ärgere mich auch ständig über diese blöden Absperrungen, meistens ist überhaupt nichts, die haben schlicht und einfach vergessen die Flatterbänder abzunehmen. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Sandhase (8. Dezember 2012)

Am besten von mir hier,

wenn du Lust hast drehen wir mal ne Runde

kannst aber auch Herzberger Papierfabrik- Wellpappe hoch, sowie ich heute


----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Am besten von mir hier,
> 
> wenn du Lust hast drehen wir mal ne Runde
> 
> kannst aber auch Herzberger Papierfabrik- Wellpappe hoch, sowie ich heute



Können wir gerne mal machen, wenn`s wettertechnisch an einem Wochenende passt.


----------



## dwe60 (8. Dezember 2012)

@Martin: macht schöne Fotos die neue Knipse 

so wie das ausschaut liegt am Knollen ähnlich viel Schnee wie hier bei uns

da war meine heutige Straßenrunde aus Spikes nciht ganz so unterhaltsam - aber zumindest bewegt und natürlich Hände und Füsse abgefroren 

 @Thorsten: vielleicht klappt es ja mal das du hochkommst und wir fahren gemeinsam runter zu Martin nach Herzberg

dein Foto oben, ist das an der Grane? - ist dort wieder geräumt?

 @Holgi: wird das nicht langsam öde immer nur HKB? - vor allem wenn sie zu hat


----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

ja, das wäre mal was. Halten wir auf jeden Fall fest!

Die Grane war geräumt, allerdings ging es hier noch mit den "Schneemassen"!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Sandhase (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute mit KMX unterwegs, zweimal mit dem Rad zum Knollen wäre leichter gewesen.









Mann bin ich Platt

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. Dezember 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @
> [MENTION=76]Holgi: wird das nicht langsam öde immer nur HKB? - vor allem wenn sie zu hat



Hallo Dieter,
da muss ich Dir leider Recht geben 
Aber hier aus meiner Ecke ist in der letzten Zeit nicht viel anderes möglich außer Knollen und Hanskühnenburg. Zumindest, wenn man den Bock nicht erst im Auto transportieren will.
Und jetzt in der schneesicheren Jahreszeit ist auch keine Besserung zu erwarten.
Ich denke immer noch an die schönen Touren, die wir gemeinsam gemacht haben. Und ich hoffe, dass wir in der nächsten Saison wieder an diese alten Zeiten anknüpfen können.
Bis dahin werde ich mich mit Hanskühnenburg und Knollen fit halten. Ist immer noch besser als Ergometer oder gar nicht biken 

Bis bald im Wald....
Holgi


----------



## naturbiker (15. Dezember 2012)

Schade, leider fast der ganze Schnee weg über Nacht.

War etwas beschwerlich heute durch den schweren nassen Schnee, aber es war frühlingshaft mild und die Sonne schien.

Ansonsten ging es um die Grane, hat Spaß gemacht. 

 @Dieter: Wie wäre es, wenn oben nichts geht, mal wieder Grane?


----------



## Sandhase (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir kam heute schon der Weihnachtsmann 










Gruß Martin


----------



## Harzerbergziege (19. Dezember 2012)

alles Gute vom Weihnachtsmann, ich bin froh wenn ich wieder aufs rad kann


----------



## Sandhase (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie, immer noch nicht


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2012)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute schon der Weihnachtsmann
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Martin



So so, und du durftest schon auspacken? sicher nur zur Überprüfung der Vollstädnigkeit 

Dann muss isch wohl mal vorbeischauen 

 @tobi: schön, mal wieder was zu  hören - wie gehts dir nach der OP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (19. Dezember 2012)

Warte ja noch auf den REST

aber vorbeischauen kannste Ruhig , und seies zum gemeinsamen Warten, äh FAHREN


----------



## dwe60 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie Rest - hast du nur ein paar Teile zum anfixen bekommen 

Ich rufe mrogen mal durch


----------



## Sandhase (19. Dezember 2012)

Du bist soooo gemein

mach das 

bis morgen 

PS. muss ab morgen wieder Arbeiten


----------



## micha2 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

wer von euch kommt am Montag früh mit nach Schierke? Ich wollte im 8:00 Uhr losfahren. Habe noch genug Platz im Auto. Wir müssen das bis spätestens Samstag Abend klären weil ich am Sonntag nicht erreichbar bin.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. Dezember 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> So so, und du durftest schon auspacken? sicher nur zur Überprüfung der Vollstädnigkeit
> 
> Dann muss isch wohl mal vorbeischauen
> 
> [MENTIOnN=240]tobi[/MENTION]: schön, mal wieder was zu  hören - wie gehts dir nach der OP?



Geht so, habe nach 4wochen keine Schiene mehr, aber radfahren geht nur im sitzen auf der Rolle. Werde vielleicht in zwei wochen wieder langsam anfangenkönnen


----------



## dwe60 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Micha!

ich werde nicht dabei sein - passt zeitlich nicht so ganz in die Famailienplannung 




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer von euch kommt am Montag früh mit nach Schierke? Ich wollte im 8:00 Uhr losfahren. Habe noch genug Platz im Auto. Wir müssen das bis spätestens Samstag Abend klären weil ich am Sonntag nicht erreichbar bin.
> 
> ...




 @tobi: na dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es bald wieder "normal" geht


----------



## harzholgi (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist leider doch was dazwischen gekommen 
Sorry 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (25. Dezember 2012)

So, Schnee ist weg., alle Wege frei, das hat man gern 






Gruß Martin


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Martin,

ist das Cove dein Weihnachtsgeschenk?
Netter Rahmen. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Sandhase (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tim, 

hab ich mir mal gegönnt , ist mal was anderes, recht selten hier in "Good Old Germany".

Wollte mal was anderes, als immer Liteville und Co.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit:

Martin kommt morgen hoch nach Clausthal und wir fahren hier ne Runde so lang es das Wetter zulässt-  nicht großes oder besonders technisches - wenn jemand mit will, so setze er sich mit Martin in  Verbindung


----------



## micha2 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch Lust am 16. Juni beim Harzer Keiler Run mitzumachen? 
Siehe http://www.harzerkeilerrun.de/
Das nächste Training ist am 6. Januar um 10:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (30. Dezember 2012)

Heute kleine Ausfahrt mit Dieter,





vom Brocken war nicht viel zu Sehen,














Kurzer Wintereinbruch mit Blitz und Donner













und schön Eingesaut




Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (30. Dezember 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Lust am 16. Juni beim Harzer Keiler Run mitzumachen?
> Siehe http://www.harzerkeilerrun.de/
> ...




danke, aber ich bike lieber - deshalb bin ich hier

Ich werde lieber so dreckig:  



 

Wenn es an der HKB stattfinden würde, würde Holgi vielleicht mitmachen


----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013 



 bleibt sauber - geht rechts - verliert kein Geld


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wünsche euch allen,einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ja es gibt mich noch. 
Jeder hat mal ein Formtief und jetzt hats mich erwischt,hoffe es wird bald wieder was. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut ins Neue Jahr gekommen,

wir haben es auf dem Großen Knollen geschafft 

















auf dem Turm waren Teilweise Windgeschwindigkeiten um die 100km
da wird das Fotografieren nicht Leicht.

Ich Wünsche allen ein Schönes "2013" 
 @kai, 
schön mal wieder von Dir zu Hören , wann Fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen? In "Form" bin ich übrigens auch nicht mehr, aber das macht mir nichts 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Januar 2013)

frohes neues auch von mir 

 @Martin 

wir waren gestern Abend auf der Burg Plesse ..da war es nich anders als bei euch ..es war ein genialer Blick über die Dörfer bzw Göttingen mit den ganzen Feuerwerken ,die locker ne halbe std angehalten haben


----------



## dwe60 (1. Januar 2013)

Ein frohes neues Jahr an alle 

 @kai: schön zu sehen das es dich noch gibt und es dir gut geht - wenn du wieder Bock aufs biken hast, dann melde dich 

 @Martin: geile Fotos - manchmal hats auch Vorteile auf den Füßen unterwegs zu sein 

 @micha und Holgi: schön zu sehen das ihr auch unterwegs wart - frage mich allerdings warum ihr das nur noch allein tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

heute mal was von mir ohne Bilder.
Die Kamera ist abgesoffen, hat den extremen Umwelteinflüssen einer Tour mit Micha nicht standgahelten 

Wir wollten kurz mal hoch zur Hanskühnenburg. Es ist aber eher ein Trainingslauf für den "Keiler-Run" geworden 

Auf jeden Fall war es auch ein Test für die Waschmaschine 

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen!

Holgi

PS: Micha: hat das Garmin überlebt?


----------



## micha2 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> PS: Micha: hat das Garmin überlebt?



Ja, das ist wasserdicht.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/256561978

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> schön zu sehen das ihr auch unterwegs wart - frage mich allerdings warum ihr das nur noch allein tut



Das war heute eine ganz spontane Aktion mit 20 Minuten Vorbereitungszeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

vor allem der Termin:
ich wäre niemals so naiv gewesen, zu glauben am Neujahrmorgen jemanden zu finden, der bei diesem Sch....wetter innerhalb 20 Minuten startklar zu einer MTB-Tour ist 

Holgi


----------



## nilsH. (2. Januar 2013)

kann sein das ich ihr falsch bin aber egal 
ich bin auf suche nach DH strecken in claustahl,altenau und osterode!!!
kann mir da einer helfen fühleicht triffft man sich auch ma zum biken


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Januar 2013)

nilsH. schrieb:


> kann sein das ich ihr falsch bin aber egal
> ich bin auf suche nach DH strecken in claustahl,altenau und osterode!!!
> kann mir da einer helfen fühleicht triffft man sich auch ma zum biken



reine DH strecken gibts da nich ,nur mit uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilsH. (2. Januar 2013)

Hmmm die kenne ich auch so weit aber da müssen sich doch bestimmt auch noch andere strecken finden oder selbst gebaute DH strecken?!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Januar 2013)

selbst gebaute wirste da nich finden und wenn es da welche geben würde ,würden die sicherlich hier nicht öffendlich gepostet werden ...

es gibt noch genug gute strecken weiter oben im Harz  ,aber immer mit uphill strecken .. um torfhaus gibts geile ,beim achtermann, Eckersprung,wolfstwarte,Butterstieg  ect ..alles geile trail.. nur muss man bzw sollte man wissen ,aus welcher richtung man diese trails fährt ,sonst wird ganz schnell aus dem DH trail ein uphill trail


----------



## nilsH. (2. Januar 2013)

ok danke


----------



## Sandhase (5. Januar 2013)

Nu isses endlich Fertig, naja, fast, ganz fertig ist es ja nie 














Morgen gibts die erste Probefahrt, wer mit will, abfahrt 10:00 bei mir.
Ziel entscheidet sich kurzfristig 
Dieter kommt auch mit 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sandhase (6. Januar 2013)

Wieder Zuhause von der kleinen "Probefahrt",trotz leichter Luftfeuchtigkeit

war es sehr zufriedenstellend 





















Es hat aber auch Sauviel Spass gemacht 

Gruß Martin 
(der jetzt wieder Sauber ist)


----------



## harzholgi (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

schade, ich habs gerade erst gelesen 

Wie fährt es sich denn nun?

Holgi

PS: Hat sich jetzt gerade etwas überschnitten.
Die Tour sieht ja recht flowig aus


----------



## micha2 (6. Januar 2013)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Wieder Zuhause von der kleinen "Probefahrt",trotz leichter Luftfeuchtigkeit



Wo sind die Bilder gemacht? Irgendwo vom Knollen in Richtung Scharzfeld?

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Ich konnte leider nicht mitfahren weil gleichzeitig in Hörden das Keiler-Run-Training war. Da war nicht nur Feuchtigkeit in der Luft sondern auch noch Schlamm.


----------



## dwe60 (15. Januar 2013)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenn mich da ja nun nicht so aus - aber ich glaube schon das dort war

Ich habe es dann heute auch mal gewagt  ein paar Fotos zu schießen - bei den Temperaturen habe ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut die Handschuhe auszuziehen 

Ackerblick - wenn genau hinschaut kann man Holgi in seinem Wohnzimmer erkennen 









am Hirschler Teich





Brockenblick:









Altenau - Blick über den Glockenberg Richtung Wolfswarte:


----------



## Sandhase (27. Januar 2013)

Kleine Runde im Schnee.













trotz des rummuckelns von Dieter über die opulenten Schneehöhen (kann man ja gar nicht fahren) war es wieder einmal sehr schön 

Gruß Martin


----------



## dwe60 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich darf rummuckeln - ich bin schließlich schon alt 

Aber auch wenn ich gemuckelt habe, hats Spaß gemacht  

Zu Hause habe ich dann erst gemerkt wie anstrengend Tiefschneefahren doch ist - man hatte ich schwere Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lommi (28. Januar 2013)

Dieter, du bist nicht alt, du bist erfahren

gruß

Achim


----------



## harzholgi (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

schöne Bilder  

Hier mal ein Bilderrätsel:

Was passt nicht auf dieses Bild?







Holgi


----------



## Pitbull75 (28. Januar 2013)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schöne Bilder
> 
> ...


  @Holgi,

...is doch klar die schmalen Bretter rechts im Bild.

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (31. Januar 2013)

Der Puderzucker. 

ich will Sonne und Sommer.


----------



## dwe60 (2. Februar 2013)

Glück auf Achim!

Kommt ganz auf die Situation an - mal alt, mal erfahren 




lommi schrieb:


> Dieter, du bist nicht alt, du bist erfahren
> 
> gruß
> 
> Achim


----------



## dwe60 (2. Februar 2013)

Jepp, sehe ich auch so 

Will endlich wieder mal Luft anne Beine kriegen 




Happy_User schrieb:


> Der Puderzucker.
> 
> ich will Sonne und Sommer.


----------



## harzholgi (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

heute war der erste Tag seit langem, an dem die Schneedecke im Mariental  richtig schön festgefaheren war.

Dadurch war ich heute zügig oben 

Und schnell wieder unten 











Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (24. Februar 2013)

Heute mal eine Schneeschuhwanderung mit Dieter gemacht,
















Gruß vom Sandhasen


----------



## Sandhase (3. März 2013)

Und wieder eine schöne Runde, war zwar im Strömenden Regen, aber das hat uns nicht davon abgehalten,














Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (3. März 2013)

MAn gut das wir nicht zur HKB waren - da regnet es rund um die Uhr


----------



## harzholgi (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

weit gefehlt! Gestern war zwar kein Hammerwetter, aber eine kleine Tour zur Burg war drin.

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich besseres Equipment in Form der aktuellen Medion GPS-Pulsuhr. 

Sobald ich die Funktionen verstanden habe müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder eine Runde fahren 

Holgi


----------



## zweirad-busche (9. März 2013)

*GEBRAUCHT RADBÃRSE
*
Zur bekannten und beliebten Gebraucht RadbÃ¶rse laden wir wieder am kommenden Samstag, den 16. MÃ¤rz ein. Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach: Interessierte kÃ¶nnen von 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr auf unserem GelÃ¤nde in der Hauptstr. 18 entweder ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad verkaufen oder erwerben. VerkÃ¤ufer zahlen eine StandbebÃ¼hr von 5,00 â¬, die der AWO-KindertagesstÃ¤tte gespendet werden. Die Annahme und Bewertung der RÃ¤der erfolgt fÃ¼r VerkÃ¤ufer bereits am Freitag, 15. MÃ¤rz, von 14:30 bis 18:00 Uhr in unserem Hause. Die RÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen dafÃ¼r gereinigt, verkehrssicher (Ausnahme MTB u. RennrÃ¤der) und fahrbereit sein. Am Verkaufstag selbst kÃ¶nnen nicht nur die RÃ¤der gehandelt werden - mit Kaffee und Kuchen ist auch fÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl gesorgt.


----------



## dwe60 (24. März 2013)

Martin und meiner einer  waren heute von Herzberg nach Ebergötzen zum Brotmuseum und wieder zurück - die Radwege sind schön frei und lassen sich mit Slicks gut fahren  

schönster sonnenschein - aber sowas von Schw....kalt 

durch den permanenten Gegenwind sind wir gefühlt auf dem Brocken gewesen 

aber geil wars


----------



## harzholgi (24. März 2013)

Hallo,

kalt ist kein Ausdruck! 

Ich habe am Wochenende rote Flecken an den Wangen bekommen.
Meine Frau spricht schon von Erfrierungen 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

das stelle ich mit auch sehr spassig vor:






Es soll auf der Tante Ju runtergehen 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRC30 (5. April 2013)

"Glück Auf" !

Kann mir einer von den erfahrenen Harzern sagen, von wo aus man zur Zeit auf die Hanskühnenburg fahren kann !?! Von Lonau oder Sieber ? Gibt es einen Winterwanderweg der befahrbar ist auf die HK ?


Schönes Weekend - Gruß Mario


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Mario,



ScottRC30 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von den erfahrenen Harzern sagen, von wo aus man zur Zeit auf die Hanskühnenburg fahren kann !?! Von Lonau oder Sieber ? Gibt es einen Winterwanderweg der befahrbar ist auf die HK ?



Der Weg von Lonau im Mariental hoch ist geräumt. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

stimmt, hier ist gut geräumt 

Aber Achtung:






es teilweise eisig. Tagsüber taut es an und friert nachts. Das ergibt bestes Packeis. Man fährt derzeit noch sicherer mit Spikes.

Holgi


----------



## ScottRC30 (5. April 2013)

Moin moin, ließ sich heute echt gut fahren ! Von Osterode über Mühlenberg zum Auerhuhngehege. Runter nach Lonau und dann auf zur HK. Der Rückweg ging dann über Düna nach Osterode. Gesamtstrecke waren 50km.

Zum Iberger Albertturm in Bad Grund kann man auch gut fahren und hinter diesem sogar den Singletrail im Schnee runter.

Letztes Wochenende stand ich schon um 8:30h mit dem Bike auf dem Brocken. Bin gemütlich von Schierke auf den Berg und dann (ohne Wandere) den Singletrail durch den Wald wieder runter *herrlich*

Hat noch jemand ne Idee für morgen !?! :0)


----------



## Sandhase (20. April 2013)

So, kurzer Wegezustands Bericht, alles Fahrbar, sogar die Trails sind Trocken 

Höhe ca.250hm






Höhe ca. 500hm





Höhe ca. 700hm






Gruß


----------



## harzholgi (20. April 2013)

Hallo,

und hier Infos aus 811 hm:

http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.com

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (21. April 2013)

@_dwe60_,

nach der Proberunde heute und den festgestellten Mängel an der Übersetzung, habe ich natürlich gleich gehandelt :





auch habe ich die Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelposition verändert, hoffe damit noch mehr Druck zu machen 





Tour de Energy kann kommen 

Glück Auf


----------



## NoMoreStevens (28. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich klinke mich hier mal in Euer Forum ein, weil ich einen bergradfahrenden Führer, eine Gruppe mit der man fahren könnte oder ein paar Tourenvorschläge gebrauchen könnte. 
Mit Ortskundigen lässt sichs einfach entspannter radeln.

Kurz der Hintergrund:

Wir, das heißt ein paar Freunde aus früheren Tagen, die bundesweit verstreut leben, treffen uns jährlich zu Pfingsten auf einem C-Platz um den Kontakt nicht ganz abreißen zu lassen. 
Wir verbringen dann immer ein gemütliches WE bei 'nem Bierchen am Grill. 
Es wäre aber ein Frevel, dabei die Chance zum radeln nicht zu nutzen.
In den letzten 3 Jahren waren wir im thüringischen Ruhla heimisch. 
Leider existiert dieser Platz nicht mehr, so dass wir umziehen müssen, daher habe ich jetzt in Osterode auf dem C-Platz gebucht. 

In Ruhla hat es super geklappt, da sich Uwe alias "Physioterrorist" als ausgezeichneter Führer erwiesen hat und uns perfekt die Höhepunkte serviert hat. 
Er betreibt einen eigenen wunderbar geschriebenen Blog, indem kann man schon einiges über "uns Pfälzer" erfahren. 
Wen es interessiert >>>>

http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/pfingstcamp-ruhla-2010-tag-1/

und die Revanche:

http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/category/touren-2/touren-in-der-pfalz/

Kurz zum Anspruch:
Es wären verschiedene Leistungsklassen am Start.
Eine Anfängertour: weil ich ein paar Leute zum MTB fahren bekehren möchte  Ich sag mal 600 - 800 hm und max S2 Niveau wobei S2 nur vereinzelt vorkommen sollte damit nicht überfordert wird.
Meine Wenigkeit: Tourenfahrer mit gehobenem technischen Anspruch aufwärts wie abwärts. ( die 160 mm müssen ja auch artgerecht bewegt werden ) 
1500 hm mit Reserven sind schon machbar
Ich steige ungern ab und wenn, dann auch mal übern Lenker   
Ansonsten ansehen, Linie finden, fahren oder s. o.  

Schön wär es wenn sich auch bei Euch jemand finden würde der Zeit und Lust hat. 
Falls sich jemand finden sollte wäre eine Revanche hier bei uns in der Pfalz natürlich auch sicher, inkl. Unterkunft und Steak auf dem Grill. 
Steak und Bierchen gilt natürlich auch für den Zeltplatz in Osterode.


Gruß Frank


----------



## MasterAss (4. Mai 2013)

War kürzlich einer schon aufm Tante Ju unterwegs? Wie sind die Bedingungen? Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit wurde ich unteren Teil durch Holzeinschlag überrascht. Das würde ich bei meiner Anreise gern vermeiden. Danke und LG


----------



## ScottRC30 (8. Mai 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> War kürzlich einer schon aufm Tante Ju unterwegs? Wie sind die Bedingungen?



F A H R B A R...nur kann ich nicht dafür garantieren, dass
die Forstleute evtl. gerade heute einen Baum umschubsen
und diesen typischerweise liegen lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

apropos Trails: Im Wald ist noch Vorsicht geboten wie zb. hier bei 2:33:




Nicht überall ist Micha2 schon mit den Aufräumarbeiten fertig .

Es gibt noch so manche Überraschung

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Mai 2013)

da wollte ich eigentlich morgen früh lang


----------



## dwe60 (9. Mai 2013)

Na, als anständiger Bike räumt man sowas an die Seite


Hi Tobi!

Schön zu sehen das du auch wieder biken kannst 





harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> apropos Trails: Im Wald ist noch Vorsicht geboten wie zb. hier bei 2:33:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandhase (9. Mai 2013)

Naja, 

wenn ich sowas sehe fehlen mir echt die Worte 

aber sowas können ja "andere" wegräumen, ist für manche halt

"zuviel"

wenn ich demnächst da lang fahre werde ich es "beseitigen"


----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. Mai 2013)

also der Autoschutzweg Sieber Herzberg ist nicht fahrbar, kurz vor Herzberg sind so viele Bäume und Äste, bin dann auch Strasse umgestiegen. Der Trail von HKB nach Sieber Gold Enke ist aber fahrbar, war nur ein Baum


----------



## Harzerbergziege (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Dieter, durch gezieltes Training kann ich voll wieder fahren. Trotz Schulter OP und eigentlich 6 Monate Gutzeit, bin ich seid Jan im Training


----------



## ScottRC30 (11. Mai 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> War kürzlich einer schon aufm Tante Ju unterwegs ? Wie sind die Bedingungen ?



...bin dort am Donnerstag runter. Ein Baum liegt quer aber ansonsten ist er befahrbar !


----------



## MasterAss (13. Mai 2013)

ScottRC30 schrieb:


> ...bin dort am Donnerstag runter. Ein Baum liegt quer aber ansonsten ist er befahrbar !



Danke  Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen


----------



## ScottRC30 (13. Mai 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen



Ja das stimmt ! Diese Woche soll es leider nicht gerade "sonnig" werden. Zwar könnte man den Tante Ju trotzdem fahren aber der "Spaßfaktor" ist definitiv nicht vorhanden. Einfach zu viele Wurzeln und Steine die sehr rutschig sind.

Auch die Tatsache, dass im Harz bis dato sehr viel Holz gefällt wird und somit viele Trails durch Forstmaschinen zerstört wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (19. Mai 2013)

Glück Auf im schönsten Bikerevier Norddeutschlands!

*Pfingsten warm-up* hieß es traditionell am Pfingstsamstag mal wieder. Von vier Interessenten sind drei tatsächlich am Treffpunkt erschienen. Eigentlich hat jeder gehofft der Andere würde Morgens noch absagen. Ging es doch schon mit Regen los und zeigte sich der Himmel auch den *ganzen!* Tag nicht gnädig. 
Vielversprechende Pfade sollten unter die Stollen genommen werden - und dem war auch so! Mit hohem Singletrailanteil ging es über Bad Grund - Wildemann nach Lauthental zum Massmer Gaipel. 

Zweites Frühstück aus dem Rucksack im Regen. Bis hierhin immerhin ein Reh und zwei seltene Feuersalamander begegnet. Ansonsten waren wir allein auf weiter Flur.

Gott sei dank ging es dann ordentlich Bergwerts richtung Hahnklee - Bockswiese so wurde uns wenigstens noch mal ein wenig warm. 

Das immer breiter werdende Grinsen in unseren Gesichtern konnte auch bei der Einkehr in der Bocksberg Hütte noch beibehalten werden. Puddelnass und Unterkühlt nahmen wir Platz am befeuerten Ofen und wechselten sogleich die Klamotten.

Eine stärkung für Leib und zwei für die Seele waren fällig. 



​ 
Das ohnehin schon freudige Grinsen wurde nochmal getoppt von der Vorfreude auf die Heimfahrt. Ab jetzt wurde keine Pfütze mehr ausgelassen und sogar noch die eine oder andere "Schierker_judoka_rolle" erfolgreich vollzogen - Respekt!

Fazit:
Schön das wir uns aufgerafft haben. Super erinnerugswürdige Tour am Pfingstsamtag 2013



​ 
Drei kamen durch: Olli, Bert und Marc​


----------



## micha2 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich die Bike-Saison am Nordhang des Eichelnkopfes eröffnet. Der Weg ist zwar noch etwas nass, aber alle Hindernisse sind beseitigt und somit ist der Weg fahrbar (auch wenn's mir erst beim dritten Versuch geglückt ist).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (25. Mai 2013)

Kurze Runde mit Dieter,

Herzberg-Knollen-Bismarkturm-Hausberg-Herzberg, 

3,5std-50km-1080hm



















das Braune an Dieters Sachen sind Bodenproben vomTrail 
Glück Auf, Martin


----------



## dwe60 (26. Mai 2013)

furchtbar dreckig die Wälder im Lauterberger Revier


----------



## micha2 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme gerade von meiner Eichelnkopf-Runde und musste mit Erschrecken feststellen dass der schöne Lübbersbuchen-Trail ganz übel zugerichtet wurde. Von der Herzberger Hütte ca. 1km abwärts ist der Weg völlig aufgewühlt und nicht mehr fahrbar. Was das werden soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Im Moment kann man da höchstens noch Extrem-Crosslauf trainieren.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. betrifft Extrem-Crosslauf: Am 16. Juni ist in Hörden der Keiler Run. Wer nicht mitlaufen möchte kann ja als Zuschauer kommen.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Juni 2013)

Na Prima, die Strecke bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren, mache gerade Krafttraining gegen den Wind in Dänemark, also kein Keilerlauf. ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (14. Juni 2013)

Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen gegen Mittag ne Runde Von Osterode aus zudrehen evtl. über Hanskühnenburg?


----------



## micha2 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

so, der Harzer Keiler Run wäre geschafft. Jetzt wird wieder mehr Zeit für MTB übrig sein...









Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (17. Juni 2013)

Na wenigstens habt halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter gehabt


----------



## Sandhase (17. Juni 2013)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich komme gerade von meiner Eichelnkopf-Runde und musste mit Erschrecken feststellen dass der schöne Lübbersbuchen-Trail ganz übel zugerichtet wurde. Von der Herzberger Hütte ca. 1km abwärts ist der Weg völlig aufgewühlt und nicht mehr fahrbar. Was das werden soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Im Moment kann man da höchstens noch Extrem-Crosslauf trainieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwe60 (17. Juni 2013)

Schönes Filmchen - man gut das ich hinter dir geblieben bin


----------



## Sandhase (17. Juni 2013)

naja, 
da wär der Film auch ein wenig lääääääänger geworden


----------



## dwe60 (17. Juni 2013)

da kann ich nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## micha2 (18. Juni 2013)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Na, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, sind gestern mal da runter:



Jetzt ist der Weg weitgehend schon wieder festgetreten und fahrbar. Wenn man die richtige Linie trifft. Aber den Sinn der Maßnahme begreife ich immer noch nicht. Jedenfalls hat mir der Weg vorher deutlich besser gefallen. 
Die Regenerationsphase nach dem Keiler Run ist jetzt beendet. Eichelnkopf Nummer 71 wurde soeben erledigt. Was liegt am Wochenende an?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Juni 2013)

Hi!
Mein Kumpel und ich suchen Biker aus der Nähe OHA. Wir selber wohnen in Bilshausen. 
Da wir erst vor ein paar Wochen die Liebe zum biken entdeckt haben sind wir natürlich erst blutige Anfänger 
Wir fahren jeden Samstag, evtl. auch sonntags zum biken raus. Sind immer so zwischen Osterode und Schwiegershausen auf Erkundungstour 

Wär super, wenn sich mal wer melden würde, der uns ein paar neue Strecken zeigt. Außerdem macht das Biken in einer Gruppe mehr Spaß 


LG
Chris


----------



## Lebowsky (19. Juni 2013)

Da müsst ihr aber schon etwas weiter richtung "Vorharz" vordringen, damit ihr Spaß haben werdet. In der Region nähe Osterode/Schwiegershausen gibt es nur die Karstwanderwege und das alles ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil...
Falls ihr nur Touren fahren wollt seid ihr da natürlich genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (19. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend  also ich wollte Freitag Nachmittag  und Samstag Vormittag Touren von Osterode in Richtung clausthal fahren mit abfahrt kuckholzklippe.

oder in Richtung Herzberg Großer Knollen falls ihr dort mit wollt oder könnte man zusammen starten? 

Mfg Maik


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Juni 2013)

Hi! @Maik: ja, wir könnten nach Osterode geradelt kommen  ist ja net weit... 20 km oder so von Bilsh. Können ja iwo nen Treffpunkt aus machen.
 @Lebowsky: Naja, wir müssen erstmal erkunden. Aber wir haben da auch schöne Berge gefunden  haben mal nen Foto gemacht als wir oben waren 
Würde das Foto gerne mal einfügen, aber iwie bekomme ich das nicht hin :/

Da wir beide noch in der "Probierphase" sind, wären wir für alles offen  Aber wir haben nur ein HT. Auf ein Fully wird gerade gespart 


Gruß
Chris


----------



## micha2 (19. Juni 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> oder in Richtung Herzberg Großer Knollen falls ihr dort mit wollt oder könnte man zusammen starten?



Da würde ich mitmachen. Samstag vormittag würde mir gut passen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (19. Juni 2013)

Samstag wollte ich auch zum Knollen.

Könnte man ja zusammen fahren 

Währe auch was für Anfänger 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Maik611 (19. Juni 2013)

@micha2
 @Sandhase

wollen wir uns alle Samstag morgen in Herzberg Treffen? 10 uhr?

ich komme aus Osterode die anderen beiden aus Bilshausen,so hätte jeder die gleiche anreise ? 

ich kenne leider nur schöne strecken von Osterode aus kennt jemand von euch ne schöne tour von Herzberg aus über den Großen Knollen? 

Mfg Maik


----------



## Sandhase (19. Juni 2013)

10uhr hört sich gut an, 
strecken kenn ich genug, rauf wie runter


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Juni 2013)

Maik und ich haben 11 Uhr abgemacht  sry, wollte er eigentlich noch ändern  
also mein Kumpel und ich wären dann um 11 Uhr in Herzberg... Müssen ja erstnmal ne Stunde dahin radeln 

Hat jmd nen Vorschlag wegen des Treffpunktes in Herzberg?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Sandhase (19. Juni 2013)

ihr kommt ja von Osterode über Landstrasse oder?

da kommt ihr an einer Essotankstelle vorbei, da können wir uns um 11uhr
treffen.


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Juni 2013)

emh, ne..
Wir müssen von Bilshausen über Wulften, Hattorf und dann Herzberg. Über OHA ist es doppelt so lang :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (20. Juni 2013)

11 uhr ist Okay ich würde nach Herzberg mit dem Auto kommen von daher ist mir ganz egal wo wir uns treffen ...40-50 km runde könnten wir ja drehen das kommt genau richtig


----------



## micha2 (20. Juni 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Maik und ich haben 11 Uhr abgemacht
> Hat jmd nen Vorschlag wegen des Treffpunktes in Herzberg?



Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr am oberen Ende des Marktplatzes, vor dem Rathaus. 
Am Samstag ist Markt, da kann ich mir vorher noch ein Fischbrötchen kaufen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (20. Juni 2013)

Schützenplatz währe auch nicht schlecht, wegen Parken und den kollegen

aus Bilshausen, ihr kommt doch sicherlich über den Phillps/Schloßberg (wo die drei großen Windräder stehen) von Hattorf?


----------



## Maik611 (20. Juni 2013)

die koleggen aus bilshausen kommen mit dem Bike ich komme von Osterode mit dem Auto  aber Parke dann in einer seiten straße oder so  

Wollen wir uns 11 Uhr auf dem Markt am Rathaus einigen ? alle dafür? 

Freue mich auf eine endspannte,lustige und anstrengen Tour mit euch 

Mfg Maik


----------



## NoNameBrand (20. Juni 2013)

Von wo wir kommen wissen wir selber noch nicht so genau  ich kenne nur einen Radweg von Wulften nach Hattorf. Von Hattorf aus müssen wa gucken wie wir weiter kommen. Ich hoffe es gibt Feldwege bis nach Herzberg. 
Also der Schützenplatz ist ja an der Hauptstraße rechts. Den kenne ich  dann würden wir dahin kommen. Können danach gerne noch zum Markt um nen Fischbrötchen zu futtern  

Freue mich auch auf Samstag! 
Achja, hoffe Regen ist kein Grund abzusagen 


Gruß
Chris


----------



## Maik611 (20. Juni 2013)

von mir aus Schützenplatzt 11 uhr okay !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (20. Juni 2013)

War mir garnicht bewusst das du sowas fahren kannst 

Wünsche euch viel spaß 




Sandhase schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich auch zum Knollen.
> 
> Könnte man ja zusammen fahren
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandhase (20. Juni 2013)

Feldwege gibt es, am besten ihr nehmt bei googlemaps die Routenberechnung (da gibt es eine Fahrradfunktion), von Hattorf nach Herzberg, da ist nur das erste Stück Bundesstraße, der Rest ist Feldstraße(komplett geteert)


----------



## NoNameBrand (20. Juni 2013)

Naja, geteert ist ja langweilig. Aber das Ziel ist ja Herzberg und die gemeinsame Ausfahrt


----------



## micha2 (20. Juni 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Von wo wir kommen wissen wir selber noch nicht so genau  ich kenne nur einen Radweg von Wulften nach Hattorf. Von Hattorf aus müssen wa gucken wie wir weiter kommen. Ich hoffe es gibt Feldwege bis nach Herzberg.



Also du kommst auf dem Radweg von Wulften nach Hattorf rein und fährst erstmal immer geradeaus weiter. Beim Gasthaus Trüter kreuzt du die große Straße, und ca. 150m weiter biegst du links ab. Das ist als Radweg ausgeschildert, immer den Schildern folgen. Dann geht es auf einer Nebenstraße weiter nach Elbingerode, auch da immer den Rad-Wegweisern folgen. Dann geht's etwas bergauf, oben an einem Funkturm vorbei, und dann kommst du nach Herzberg rein. An der großen Kreuzung beginnt die Fußgängerzone, und an deren anderem Ende ist der Marktplatz.
Ich finde der Marktplatz ist als Treffpunkt besser geeignet als der Schützenplatz. Es ist auch kein Problem da irgendwo einen Parkplatz zu finden. Aber der Hauptgrund weshalb ich da hin will sind natürlich die Fischbrötchen 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Bin die Route heute gefahren: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/330499767

P.P.S Die Alternative von Bilshausen nach Herzberg wäre der Solling-Harz-Querweg, der über den Kamm des Rotenberges verläuft. Das ist aber mit deutlich mehr Höhenmetern verbunden. Von Pöhlde nach Herzberg gib's einen Radweg.


----------



## NoNameBrand (20. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre den geteerten Weg  Wie gesagt, die gemeinsame Ausfahrt ist das Ziel. Geht ja erst in Herzberg los. 

Jaaa Micha, danke für deine Wegbeschreibung. Werde das schon finden. Und dein Fischbrö sollst du bekommen


----------



## Maik611 (21. Juni 2013)

Einigen wir uns auf 11 Uhr auf dem Markt am Rathaus als Treffpunkt ?

mfg Maik


----------



## micha2 (21. Juni 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf 11 Uhr auf dem Markt am Rathaus als Treffpunkt ?
> 
> mfg Maik



OK, Samstag 11:00 Uhr auf dem Markt vor dem Rathaus.
Die Wetteraussichten sind optimal: bewölkt, kein Niederschlag, 21°C.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik611 (21. Juni 2013)

So 30 km Warm gefahren jetzt den Rest des Tages die Beine hochlegen 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/331023665

hoffe morgen auch auf Perfektes Wetter


----------



## NoNameBrand (21. Juni 2013)

HUHUUUUUUU )))

Komme morgen nicht mit meinem HT, sondern mit meinem Merida one-twenty 

Also dann bis um 11 Uhr


----------



## micha2 (22. Juni 2013)

So Leute,

hier ist unsere Tour von heute:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/331413031

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (22. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut War eine Schöne Runde mit Netten Leuten hat echt Spaß gemacht.!

komme gerade von der Nachbereitung aus dem Keller alles wieder wie Geleckt sauber  

jetzt können sich die Bandscheiben von der SchüttelParty auf den abfahrt Trails erholen 

Gerne wieder


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juni 2013)

Jo, hat Spaß gemacht 

hab eben die Videos angesehen, ich sag nur 

jetzt gehts ans Bearbeiten 

wenn ich sie fertig habe lade ich sie hoch 
 @Chris, bist aber auch zu sehen 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Maik611 (22. Juni 2013)

ich kann nur erahnen das ich wie eine Flipperkugel auf dem  Trail unterwegs war  sowas auf dem Hardtail habe ich selten gehabt  ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Video


----------



## NoNameBrand (22. Juni 2013)

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf das Video. Bin bestimmt die ersten paar Sekunden drauf, als wir alle zusammen los gefahren sind    

Hat aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Hoffe das können wir wiederholen


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juni 2013)

So, hier schon mal der erste Teil unserer Tour von Gestern:


der zweite folgt sogleich


----------



## Maik611 (23. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil gefällt mir  

Guter Schnitt


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juni 2013)

Danke Maik, hier ist Teil 2:


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juni 2013)

Endlich Fertig, war das ein Kack, die Neue HD- Kamera Speichert im MOV-Format, Magix wollte das nicht Laden, lies sich nicht Bearbeiten.
Vielleicht bin auch nur zu Blöd, jedenfalls musste ich die Vids konvertieren,
geht natürlich die Qualität Flöten, aber egal 

Hier der letzte Teil:




hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung 

Gruß
Martin

Ps. bin doch nicht zu Blöd, man muß den Qiiiktime Player Installieren dann lädt Magix auch die VID`s, naja fürs nächste mal


----------



## Maik611 (23. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es Zeitlich bei euch Abends in der Woche aus ?

Dachte da an eine kleine Runde  Osterode-Hanskackeburg-Tant Ju Trail Sösetalsperre

Alternative Eselplatz runde 

abends nach der Arbeit Start so 18 uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (23. Juni 2013)

In der Woche gerne in Bremerhaven 
Sry wegen der Tour heute Maik  aber heute ging bei mir gar nichts mehr...

Die Videos sind


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juni 2013)

In der Woche ist bei mir gaaaanz schlecht , fahr höchstens noch zum Schwimmen, dann bin ich Platt
Aber:
Wetter soll die Woche ja nicht so Toll werden(zu kalt fürs Freibad), muß ich mal schauen, würde sich bei mir kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## Maik611 (23. Juni 2013)

@Sandhase  ich schicke dir mal meine nummer per Pn falls du spontan zeit und lust bekommst kannst du dich ja kurz melden...


----------



## micha2 (23. Juni 2013)

Neuer persönlicher Rekord: Sechsmal hintereinander auf den Eichelnkopf.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/332177579 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (24. Juni 2013)

A C H T U N G !

Ich habe eben gerade bei der Polizei eine Anzeige erstattet.

Bei meinem gestrigen Besuch auf dem Großen Knollen bin ich ins Gespräch mit einer dort gut bekannten Person gekommen.

Es wurde mir unmissverständlich klar gemacht, das Mountainbiker dort nicht gern gesehen sind.

In der nächsten Zeit wolle man daher die Entwässerungsrinnen vertiefen. Die befinden sich zum Beispiel am "Jägerfleck". 

Es handelt sich NICHT um den Knollenwirt !
Die Polizei wird die üblichen Verdächtigen ansprechen und belehren.
Das Gespräch fand vor Zeugen statt.

Fahrt dort vorsichtig. 

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (24. Juni 2013)

micha2 schrieb:


> Neuer persönlicher Rekord: Sechsmal hintereinander auf den Eichelnkopf.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/332177579
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Ich war gestern am Eichelkopf. Deine Spuren habe ich gesehen.
http://youtu.be/jOQLsDAJrj0
Ich bin aber nur halb hoch geschoben. 

Es war ja total aufgeweicht und ich habs dann gar nicht erst versucht 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juni 2013)

Ist ja schon bitter das es im Harz solche Vögel gibt.
Hatte er den Unmut gegenüber MTBlern begründet?


----------



## harzholgi (24. Juni 2013)

Nein, hat er nicht.

Da es sich in diesem Fall um eine vor Zeugen gemachte klare Bedrohung handelt, mit dem Ziel Personen zu schädigen, will und kann ich die Sache auch nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.

Es geht auch nicht nur um Single-Trails, sondern um Radfahren im Wald allgemein. Das "Rasen" auf Waldautobahnen muss ebenso aufhören.

Warten wir mal ab, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (24. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info Holger,

bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt 

Die Stöckchenleger sind  übrigens auch wieder unterwegs 

Das einzige was mir dazu spontan einfällt:  

MEHR FEDERWEG, 
(noch reichen meine 150mm ,aber wer weiss was noch kommt)

Full-Face-Helm und das ganze andere Downhill-Gedöns 

Gruß 
Martin

(der sich den Spaß am Fahren von niemanden nehmen lässt )


----------



## Maik611 (24. Juni 2013)

Sollen sie Graben was sie wollen ich fand die abfahrt bis jetzt eig sehr gelassen aber so kommt spaß in die Sache 

ne mal im Ernst was geht den in diesen Leuten vor ? 

ich hoffe du hast erfolg mit deiner Anzeige und dieser Person wir das Lachen dann vergehen!


----------



## NoNameBrand (24. Juni 2013)

Das sind einfach Menschen, die keine Hobbies haben und nicht damit klar kommen, dass andere Menschen welche haben. 
Wenn man so etwas sieht, den einfach selber ins Loch werfen, dass er gerade gebuddelt hat und schnell wieder zu machen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juni 2013)

Richtige Reaktion Harzholgi.
Eine Anzeige schührt zwar noch mehr Hass aber er weis jetzt das er beobachtet wird.

Schade schade, sowas kannte ich aus meinen geliebten Harz noch nicht


----------



## Harzberti (24. Juni 2013)

Moin, moin,

wie ich hier lese ward ihr die letzten Tage auch sehr aktiv. 

Wir haben den Sonntag mal wieder genutzt um unsere jÃ¤hrliche Baudensteigbefahrung zu absolvieren. Hier ein kurzer Eindruck:

Eine nahezu perfekte! Baudensteigbefahrung 2013 liegt hinter den vier Teilnehmern Mario, Mike, Olli und Bert.


 PÃ¼nktlich um 06:00 Uhr treffen alle  Mountainbiker an der Tanke in TeichhÃ¼tte ein. Es ist bewÃ¶lkt, angenehm  kÃ¼hl, sodass Mario gleich in Kurz antritt. Mike hat fÃ¼r alle Aktivisten  Stempelkarten besorgt, bekam aber auf dem Albertturm nur seine eigene  (wegen Anwesenheitspflicht!) abgestempelt.


 Wir radeln gemÃ¤chlich los. Bad Grund -  kurzer Singletrail und dann gleich den KnÃ¼ppel rauf zur ersten Baude.  Die Pulswerte erreichen das erste Mal Maximalwerte. Unter der  SchÃ¤deldecke klopft's. Der Alberturm - noch geschlossen also radeln wir  gleich weiter.


 Kaisereiche, Prinzenteich, Kuckholzklippe  sind die nÃ¤chsten Stationen. Anfangs ruppig spÃ¤ter im schÃ¶nen Flow geht  es hinab nach Lerbach und auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder rauf zum  Eselsplatz.


 Abfahrt ist der Lohn fÃ¼r jede Bergfahrt. Und so brettern wir wieder runter zur SÃ¶setalsperre. 







 Es ist trocken und wir beschlieÃen die HKB Ã¼ber den Beerengarten zu erklimmen. Das sollen wir noch bereuen!







 Erst 16% Steigung dann einen  krÃ¤ftezehrenden Fastweg. Matschiger KÃ¶rnerklauer. Und so erreichen wir  kurz nach Zehn die HKB. Sind somit die ersten GÃ¤ste heute Morgen. Bald kommen  andere Mountainbiker dazu. Es beginnt zu Regnen â wir sitzen im  Trockenen (grins). 


 Nach der Pause geht es Traillastig nach  Sieber runter und wieder rauf zum Knollen. Neuer Wirt. Der sehr  freundlich und Mountainbikern positiv gegenÃ¼ber eingestellt ist. Nettes plÃ¤uschchen. Kann man mal wieder weiter Empfehlen! Berti zischt das erste  Weizen mit âDampfâ zum locker werden fÃ¼r die kommende Abfahrt. Der  Mustrail (wohl der schÃ¶nste und flowigste Trail im Harz!!) wartet auf  die KÃ¤mpfer.


 Im letzten Jahr hat Mike hier bei einem  Sturz ordentlich Federn gelassen, heute fliegen wir gemeinsam ohne  âAusfÃ¤lleâ hier runter. WÃ¤hrend wir schon hohes Tempo drauf haben, sehen  wir von Olli nur 'ne Staubwolke. 160 mm und er in seinem Element.


 Sammeln an der Stempelstelle. DurchzÃ¤hlen. Keine Verluste.


 Und wieder geht es steil Bergauf.  Bismakturm heiÃt unsere vierte Baude auf dieser Tour. Einkehr, 13:45  Uhr, Mittag. Drei CurrywÃ¼rste und eine Gulaschsuppe finden einen  Abnehmer. Pause bei toller Aussicht. 


 Auf der anderen Seite des Tals sehen wir  unsere nÃ¤chstes Ziel: Hausberg. Einmal runter und wieder rauf und schon  erreichen wir diesen.


 In Bad Lauterberg flicken wir (bzw. Mario)  unseren einzigen Platten. Dann geht es auch schon weiter in die  Dombrowki Baude am Wiesenbeckerteich.


 Stempel abholen, kurz durchatmen, Squizer  reinpumpen. Noch einmal geht es unendlich lange rauf zum Ravensberg.  Treten, treten, treten ....


 ... nur an nichts denken. Beeindruckend: Wir  fahren die Steigung in *einem StÃ¼ck* rauf. Auf anderen befahrungen haben  wir diese Steigung in drei Teile aufgeteilt. Heute komplett!! KÃ¤mfper,  KÃ¤mpfer kuhm und Carbon statt Kondition fÃ¤llt mir dazu nur ein.

Guckst du hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]GraubÃÂ¼nden SteinbÃÂ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertiteln - YouTube[/nomedia]


 Hier oben werden wir a.) mit Sonne verwÃ¶hnt  und kÃ¶nnen b.) fast unser gesamtes Tageswerk bis zur HanskÃ¼hnburg  besehen. Wahnsinns Aussicht. Und Wahnsinn was fÃ¼r Berge und TÃ¤ler wir  hinter uns gelassen haben.




​ 
 Wir liegen sehr gut in Zeit.


 Wollen diese aber im Ziel nutzen und fahren  deshalb gleich weiter. Runter nach Bad Sachsa und dann, Kette rechts,  nach Walkenried zum Kloster.


 Aufstellung â Finisher Foto.




​ 
Mario - Mike - Bert - Olli
​ Und dann gehtâs in die Bischoff Klause.  Drei Jahre lang haben sie die HÃ¤hnchen an uns vorbei getragen und wir  durften nur mal schnuppern, weil wir immer keine Zeit hatten. Dieses mal  nicht! Vier halbe HÃ¤ndel mit Pommes erreichen den Heldentisch. Und die  waren was lecker. DafÃ¼r allein hat sich der Weg gelohnt!


 Zum Dessert spendiert die Wirtin noch jedem einen Schierker Feuerstein (doppelte â weil rest aus der Pulle).


 Wir radeln jetzt nur noch zum Bahnhof und beschlieÃen dann um 19.03 Uhr einen genialen MTB-Tag.


 Ich hoffe wir finden noch mal die Zeit um die Spur noch einmal aufzunehmen ;-))


 SchÃ¶nen GruÃ


 Harzberti


----------



## harzholgi (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

die Polizeidienststelle hat sich gerade bei mir gemeldet.
Der Vorgang ist jetzt aktenkundig.
Die betreffende Person ist belehrt worden.

Die angekündigte Vertiefung der Wasserablaufrinnen wird wohl moderat und dem Zweck der Entwässerung angemessen ausfallen.

Jetzt, wo man vorbereitet ist, kann es eigentlich ganz spassig werden 

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juni 2013)

Hätte gerne das Gesicht von betreffender Person gesehen als die Ordnungshüter  "Ihn" belehrt haben 

Vielleicht spricht sich deine Vorgehensweise ja herum und die "selbsternannten Hüter des Waldes" überlegen bei den nächsten Aktionen und Äußerungen etwas mehr 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## NoNameBrand (25. Juni 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Vielleicht spricht sich deine Vorgehensweise ja herum und die "selbsternannten Hüter des Waldes" *überlegen* bei den nächsten Aktionen und Äußerungen etwas mehr
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Sofern das bei solchen Menschen überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (26. Juni 2013)

Morgen Abend eine kleine runde 17,30-18,00 Uhr aus-um Osterode Drehen ???


----------



## NoNameBrand (26. Juni 2013)

freitag hab ich frei  denke, dass ich so gegen 16 uhr zu hause sein werde. dann komme ich gerne mit  kommt ganz auf die verkehrssituation an. wir schreiben bei whats app


----------



## Sandhase (26. Juni 2013)

Morgen kann ich nicht, 
aber Freitag wollte ich Fahren, lockere Runde zum Knollen. Kommt noch ein Kollege mit (Anfänger) daher nicht so heftig
Zeit währe auch so gegen 16uhr

Samstag hätte ich auch ab 14:00 Zeit (muß bis 12:00 Arbeiten)

Sonntag steht eine Runde im Oberharz mit Dieter(dwe60) an, wo es genau hingeht wird kurzfristig entschieden 

Treffen 10:00 in Clausthal 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## NoNameBrand (26. Juni 2013)

freitag bin ich auch dabei  lockere runde hört sich super an ))


----------



## Maik611 (27. Juni 2013)

@Sandhase Ich wär Freitag-Samstag-Sonntag dabei ?!

wo wollen wir uns den Morgen (freitag) Treffen 16 uhr ist super ??

Das Wochenende scheint unter dem Spruch "

Mountainbike fahren ist Gut 
Viel Mountainbike fahren ist Besser
Zuviel Mountainbike Fahren ist Perfekt 

Zustehen "


----------



## Sandhase (27. Juni 2013)

Treffen morgen und Samstag bei mir?,

wär am einfachsten


----------



## Maik611 (27. Juni 2013)

Kein Problem kannst du mir deine Adresse per Pn schicken ?  dann bin ich morgen 16 uhr da


----------



## NoNameBrand (29. Juni 2013)

Bin heute eine lockere 40 km Tour trotz sch**** Wetter gefahren


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2013)

So ihr hübschen, Fotos von heute sind oben:





War ne geile Runde - 60 km - 931 hm - wie gesagt, nächstes Mal anders herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (30. Juni 2013)

Kann man nicht anders sagen Super Tour


----------



## Sandhase (30. Juni 2013)

Jo, schließ ich mich an,
die "Fail Outtakes" sind auch als bewegtes Bildmaterial vorhanden 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2013)

Auswerten, unbedingt auswerten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Juni 2013)

Oh Achtermann runter. Aber Füsse abstellen gilt nicht


----------



## Sandhase (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon Rentner, ich darf das 

aber, ist aber auch nich so einfach wenn man da so oben auf`m Rad sitzt, und da runter schaut 

müsste man einfach mal mehr Üben, vielleicht klappts dann mal


----------



## Maik611 (2. Juli 2013)

@Sandhase 

hier die endgültige Lösung für die Frage nach der richtigen Federgabel  

sieht Irgendwie aus wie ein verdammter Trecker 

damit Könntest du den Achtermann mit nem Coffee to Go in der Hand fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (2. Juli 2013)

Na das nenn ich mal eine echte "GEHHILFE" 

was geht am WE?

Sonntag nochmal die Runde, aber anders herum?

Samstag brauch ich nicht Arbeiten


----------



## Maik611 (2. Juli 2013)

Also mein We ist Komplett frei !!!  Sonntag bin ich aufjedenfall dabei die Runde nur anders rum  @dwe60 ist bestimmt dabei oder? 


Was Stellen wir den Samstag an?   HKB-Tante JU Trail? oder Knollen und Bismarckturm steht auch noch aus  ?


----------



## Sandhase (2. Juli 2013)

Dieter ist natürlich dabei 

Tante JU bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, tendiere aber zu Knollen, 

Bismarkturm, Hausberg 

evtl. noch Burgruine und Einhornhöhle


----------



## Maik611 (2. Juli 2013)

Knollen,Bismarkturm,Hausberg evtl. noch Burgruine und Einhornhöhle  das hört sich super an 

Samstag 10 uhr bei dir ?


----------



## Sandhase (2. Juli 2013)

Jo, so machen wir das


----------



## Maik611 (3. Juli 2013)

Perfekt bis Samstag


----------



## dwe60 (3. Juli 2013)

Na klar isser dabei 

einer muss euch ja durch den Hochharz führen 

Samstag geht mir nichts - macht euch nicht so kaputt 


Sonntag wie gewohnt 1000 bei mir?

Wettervorraussagen schauen ja richtig gut aus 

edit: wart ihr eigentlich einkaufen in Heiligenstadt?


----------



## Maik611 (3. Juli 2013)

Sonntag 10 uhr passt mir Wunderbar  Samstag ist Warm up  


Nein waren leider nicht dort.


----------



## Sandhase (3. Juli 2013)

denn, wir sparen auf neue Räder


----------



## NoNameBrand (3. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> denn, wir sparen auf neue Räder



...mit einer Variosattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Westharzer!!
Ich wollt mal fragen ob nächste Woche Touren am frühen Nachmittag bei euch geplant sind. Ich arbeite in Herzberg und hab 14.00Uhr Feierabend. Wollt gern mal den Westharz erkunden. Schöne Trails findet man aber leider als Unwissender selten


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh Achtermann runter. Aber Füsse abstellen gilt nicht



bist du da schon mal runter gefahren ???? is nich ganz so einfach 

http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich denke der Sandhase hat verstanden das dass nur ein Spaß war


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Sandhase hat verstanden das dass nur ein Spaß war



Hier mal ne Runde ,die du gut von Herzberg aus fahren könntest ..is /war der Klassiker von meinem Bruder und sehr schöne Trails dabei ..Bin diese Runde zusammen mit ihm schon gefahren 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxuvbkavxnprqulu


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Juli 2013)

Jo das scheint eine interssante Feierabendrunde zu sein
Danke!


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Juli 2013)

scheint nich nur so ,sie ist es auch .... wenn du sie fahren solltest ,aber in der richtigen richtung abfahren ,sonst macht es keinen sinn


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jo das scheint eine interssante Feierabendrunde zu sein
> Danke!



es gibt da noch nen Video zu von meinem Bruder ..suche es mal raus

habs gefunden .is der 1. Teil ,insgesammt sind es vier ...unter dem User Pitbull75 sind die anderen zu finden
http://mpora.de/videos/AAda7yy04rbm


----------



## NoNameBrand (5. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Brauch jemand von euch 2 neue Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2,4 62-559 Performance falt, Offroad Racing Compound, ca.670g je Stück.
Reifen sind nagelneu. Nie aufgezogen. Würde sie für 35 Euro abgeben. Könnte sie euch morgen mit nach Herzberg bringen. Bei interesse einfach PM.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Maik611 (5. Juli 2013)

@NoNameBrand

 Biste morgen schon wieder mit Dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (5. Juli 2013)

Leider nicht. Wollte mir von Martin noch das Video von unserer letzen Ausfahrt holen 
Momentan hab ich auf jeden Fall 7 Wochen absolutes Sportverbot. Nach diesen 7 Wochen darf ich evtl. meinen rechten Arm wieder frei bewegen


----------



## Maik611 (5. Juli 2013)

OKay dann sehen wa uns ja morgen bei Martin


----------



## Maik611 (6. Juli 2013)

So 44 KM  und 1600 Hm  abgerissen viel gelacht und auch das Nähzeug kaum zum Einsatz  

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/338312248


----------



## Maik611 (6. Juli 2013)

Nach den Stürzen heute war das tapfere Schneiderlein schon vor Ort und hat für morgen alles wieder fahrbar gemacht


----------



## Sandhase (6. Juli 2013)

Stürze, was für Stürze 

hab mal in die Videos geschaut, kannste Lachen, 

Haltungsnoten von 6-10

Rad ist auch wieder Sauber, dann kanns morgen Krachen


----------



## NoNameBrand (7. Juli 2013)

ich will auch lachen  wo sind die Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (7. Juli 2013)

Jepp, lachen wäre gut - nachdem was ich heute so alles gehört habe 

aber es geht auch ohne - geile Trailrunde heute  mit Martin

Wolfswarte - Oderteich - Hopfensäcke - Kaiserweg - Pionierweg - Steile Wand






alles dabei 

70 km - 1042 hm


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie wäre es mit einer Revivaltour? Nächsten Sonntag ab Herzberg?
Vorschlag: HKB, Nasser Weg, Teilungspfahl, Elseblick, Paradies, Knollen? Oder Oberharz?
Gerne würde ich mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch drehen...würde einen weiteren Nordhäuser mitbringen. Ne, nicht den Korn...

Grüße Tim


----------



## Zuckerwalze (12. Juli 2013)

Ich auch mal wieder....

War seit längeren mal wieder auf dem Trail von Lonau auf die HKB unterwegs





vorher...





nachher...





jetzt ist wieder freie fahrt von der HKB bis runter nach Lonau...





Adrenalin macht möglich.. Grüße!


----------



## micha2 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Tim,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer Revivaltour? Nächsten Sonntag ab Herzberg?
> Vorschlag: HKB, Nasser Weg, Teilungspfahl, Elseblick, Paradies, Knollen? Oder Oberharz?



Hört sich gut an. Aber der Termin passt bei mir leider nicht. Eine Woche später würde gehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Tim!

Schön mal wieder was zu hören 

Wir hatten so im Auge unsere Tour vom letzten Sonntag noch mal zu wiederholen

grob:  Clausthal - Dammgraben - Wolfswarte - Oderteich - Oderbrück - Hopfensäcke - Kaiserweg - Pionierweg - Torfhaus - Steile Wand - Dammgraben  

Interesse?  




Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wie wäre es mit einer Revivaltour? Nächsten Sonntag ab Herzberg?
> Vorschlag: HKB, Nasser Weg, Teilungspfahl, Elseblick, Paradies, Knollen? Oder Oberharz?
> ...


----------



## Maik611 (12. Juli 2013)

Wie schon in der Pn ich Fahre Sonntag die tour mit


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

ICH AUCH 
 @_Maik611_, mein Problem hat sich erledigt 





mal kurz einen neuen besorgt


----------



## Maik611 (12. Juli 2013)

hahaha als du geschrieben hast du kannst erstmal nicht fahren dachte ich du hast dir ein Bein abgerissen oder die Hände gebrochen


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

Es war vieeeeeel schlimmer, ich sag nur "Nebenhoden Rechts"

ist nicht Lustig


----------



## Maik611 (12. Juli 2013)

Auweia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

war der alte Sattel schuld, naja was noch davon übrig war


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Juli 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim!
> 
> Schön mal wieder was zu hören
> 
> ...



Absolut. Gerne. Wann und wo solls losgehen?
Werde mich noch mit Trailbiker kurzschliessen, ob er mit will, ich gehe aber davon aus ;-)
Wenn ich des öfteren anhalten muss, bitte ich schonmal um Verständniss. Ich muss noch ein wenig am Setup feilen....
Allerdings kein Nebenhodeneffekt..) lol


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> ICH AUCH
> @_Maik611_, mein Problem hat sich erledigt
> 
> 
> ...



Haben die dir Blaupapier untergelegt? 

Könnte auch ein Stuhl- Problem sein


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

Neinnn, wollten nur eine"Stuhlprobe"


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

Tim,

Sonntag 9:30 bei Dieter gehts los, weist wo er Wohnt oder ?


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

Können uns auch auf dem Schützenplatz treffen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Juli 2013)

Schützenplatz wäre ok.


----------



## Maik611 (12. Juli 2013)

Schützenplatz ist gerade ganz schlecht !!!  Schützenfest !!!!


----------



## Sandhase (12. Juli 2013)

Dann bei Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (13. Juli 2013)

Setup ist gut - in den Alpen heißt das Fotopause 

Wie Maik schon schrieb, Schützenplatz geht schlecht - schicke dir ne PN mit meiner Adresse - ist ja nicht weit weg, solltest du finden 

Freu mich





Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Absolut. Gerne. Wann und wo solls losgehen?
> Werde mich noch mit Trailbiker kurzschliessen, ob er mit will, ich gehe aber davon aus ;-)
> Wenn ich des öfteren anhalten muss, bitte ich schonmal um Verständniss. Ich muss noch ein wenig am Setup feilen....
> Allerdings kein Nebenhodeneffekt..) lol


 @Maik + Martin: ich gehe davon aus ,ihr beiden sprecht euch noch ab und wir sehen uns dann 09.30 bei mir


----------



## NoNameBrand (13. Juli 2013)

Moin!
War jemand von euch eigentlich schon mal in Hahnenklee? Habe von unserem Nachbarn gehört, dass es da richtig geile Strecken geben soll 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Emil_Strauss (13. Juli 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Setup ist gut - in den Alpen heißt das Fotopauser




Komme mit nem neuen Rad, unbekannte Dämpfer und Gabel, da muß ich hier und da evtl. am Druck was ändern. 
Adresse finde ich,habe ja lange dort gewohnt. Wir waren fast Nachbarn. ..

Tim


----------



## dwe60 (13. Juli 2013)

Na da bin aber gespannt - Nr. 8?  

Hab dir mal meine Nr. per PN geschickt - falls morgen früh was sein sollte

 @Chris: in Hahnenklee war ich schon des öfteren, aber Bikepark ist nicht so mein ding


----------



## NoNameBrand (13. Juli 2013)

Ich war noch nie im Bikepark. Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Wenn meine Schulter wieder fit ist werde ich da mal hinfahren...  Also falls wer Interesse hat mitzukommen....


----------



## Sandhase (13. Juli 2013)

Also wenn schon Park dann Schulenberg 

wollte mit Maik da auch mal hin, Dieter muß ich noch überzeugen ,

können das ja dann gemeinsam tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (13. Juli 2013)

Wenn dann verbinden wir das mit ner Tour hier oben


----------



## Sandhase (13. Juli 2013)

Kleiner vorgeschmack für morgen:


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie im Bikepark. Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Wenn meine Schulter wieder fit ist werde ich da mal hinfahren...  Also falls wer Interesse hat mitzukommen....



Wie viel mm Federweg hast du an deinem Bike ????

 @Sandhase ..so siehts aus ,was den Park angeht ;-) 

es macht unheimlich viel spaß dort ,mit dem richtigen Bike


----------



## NoNameBrand (14. Juli 2013)

Hab nicht so wirklich viel Federweg :/ 120 v/h, wobei vorne bald eine RS mit Dual Position Air dran kommt. Hätte dann 120-150 mm vorne...


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Hab nicht so wirklich viel Federweg :/ 120 v/h, wobei vorne bald eine RS mit Dual Position Air dran kommt. Hätte dann 120-150 mm vorne...



selbst die 150 mm vorne werden voll an ihre grenzen kommen/stoßen auf der Freeride Strecke,hinten wirds nich andes aussehen  ,da diese übelst Wurzelig is ..die fahre ich selbst mit dem DH Bike sehr sehr selten ,eher die DH ,weils dort passagen gibt ,wo man das Bike ruhiger laufen lassen kann .. die Sprünge auf der DH kann man ohne probleme umfahren ,da es chickenways gibt


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Sven,
hab ein 150er am Rad, für leichte sachen sollte es ausreichen.

Ist für mich auch das erste mal im Park 

gruß Martin


----------



## NoNameBrand (14. Juli 2013)

Ich will ja in den Park wegen den Sprüngen  da kann man sich ja auch ein DH Bike leihen.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> hab ein 150er am Rad, für leichte sachen sollte es ausreichen.
> 
> Ist für mich auch das erste mal im Park
> ...



Hi Martin 

Ich war ja letztes jahr 2 mal mit meinem Enduro (160/160mm) dort ,weils DH Bike noch nich da war,es is zwar mach bar ,aber die grenzen sind ganz schnell erreicht ... 
wollt ihr da smal mit in einer Tour einbauen oder nur Park fahren ???

gruß Sven


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Naja das müssen wir mal sehen, Dieter möchte es mit einer Tour verbinden,

ich würde gerne mal einen Tag dort verbringen, einfach um es mal

ausgiebig zu Probieren. Hab halt im Bereich Fahrtechnik starke Defizite 

Wie bist eigentlich mit deinem YT zufrieden?

Ist schon ein Geiles Teil


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal was von Heute, mit Lacheinlage


Tut auch noch schön Weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (14. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gerne nur den Park fahren. Möchte mir das erstmal angucken. War noch nie in einem Bikepark.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Mit ner Tour verbinden und dort fahren ,denke mal das wird nix werden .. Fahrtechnik mäßig ,könnte man dort gut üben..
Mit dem YT Tues bin ich sehr zu frieden und macht mega viel spaß damit..Hab nen anderen LRS drin und gleich andere Reifen ( Muddys+DH Schläuche) drauf gemacht,damit ichs gut laufen lassen kann 

war gestern mal wieder oben ,bis auf das ganz große Roadgap springe ich es alles auf der DH Strecke ..das erste gap auf der DH springe ich erst seid gestern und es is einfacher als es aussieht 
Hier mal nen Video von gestern 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAdiz7ceto04


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Martin ,wo seid ihr da runter gefahren ???? deine Sturzstelle ,da war doch nix wildes ..haste geschlafen oder wars schwäche ???


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Sollte Kaiserweg gewesen sein, glaube ich 

Tja, war eigentlich nix Wildes, aber beim Fahren Labern und Falsche Linie

unkonzentriert etc.

ist eine dreier kombination von verschieden großen Steinen dort am letzten ging das Vorderrad nicht mehr drüber (ist auch einwenig Steil da, dadurch zuviel Gewicht vorne drauf)
kommt dann eins zum anderen, und bums, dann liegt man


----------



## dwe60 (14. Juli 2013)

Jepp, war der Kaiserweg - war wieder mal ne geile Runde heute 
















Und fertig bin ich auch  - und denk dran - schön kühlen


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

der Sturz sah live bestimmt sehr lustig aus 

welcher bereich des Kaiserwegs ???


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Da mußte Dieter fragen, haben auch gut gelacht 

übrigens, schönes Vid von dir, ist ganz schon heftig da runter


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Danke ..ja ist es..gucke mal bei meinem Profil bei mpora ,da is auch nen Video von der freeride ,die is viel ruppiger  ..bin gestern mal nach Zeit da runter ,war ne 2:13 Zeit ..der schnellste is 1:55 darunter ..liege also im sehr guten mittelfeld ..das Mittelfeld is da,wo die schnellste frau is ,das is bei 2:26 

hat einer von euch per gps die Tour aufgezeichnet ???


----------



## dwe60 (14. Juli 2013)

War der untere Teil des Kaiserwegs zwischen Goetheweg und unten wo es dann weiter Richtung Skidenkmal geht

Wir sind von Clausthal aus über Altenau zur Wolfswarte hoch - runter zum Flutgraben - rechts weiter - dann runter zum Oderteich - hoch nahc Oderbrück - über die Hopfensäcke nach Torfhaus - dann Kaiserweg - Pionierweg bis zur STaumauer - wieder über den Kaiserweg hoch zum Torfhaus - dann die Steile Wand runter zum Dammgraben und über Dammhaus wieder zurück nach CL-Z 

GPS-Daten habe ich - muss die Tage dann mal schauen das ich sie bearbeiten und hochladen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Dieter hatte so ein GPS- Dings, wenn ers dann auch Eingeschaltet hat


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Hopfensäcke is auch ganz nett ....  wir fahren immer umgekehrt .Oderteich -Clausthaler Flutgraben-Wolfswartenweg hoch zur Wolfswarte -Butterstieg runter bis zur L504 und dann an der L504 wieder hoch zum Wolfswartenweg ,dann die L504 überqueren und dann rüber zum Torfhaus

muss sagen ,bin schon lange keine Tour mehr gefahren ,das Enduro kommt mir vor wie ein hardtail ,weil ich zur zeit nur DH fahre


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2013)

Haudi!
Klasse Tour heut mit euch.
Mit der Tour von gestern muß ich zugeben ziemlich im Ar... zu sein.
Der Sturz von Sandhase sieht auf den Video voll lächerlich aus aber live dabei wars schon heftig.
Und Bein schon blau?


----------



## Maik611 (14. Juli 2013)

kann mich nur anschließen  schöne tour nette leute

der Sturz war live wirklich nicht ohne..

Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit  oder wie war das?


----------



## Sandhase (14. Juli 2013)

Ja, nimmt langsam Farbe an.

Morgen kann ich 
bestimmt nicht Laufen, gut das ich im Stehen Arbeite


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2013)

@Maik
Haste das Vid von der "steilen Wand"?

Na dann Martin, Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. Juli 2013)

Jo, war ne nette Tour. 
Von dem Sturzhabe ich leider wenig mitbekommen. habe nur den Wust aus Beinen und Rädern noch gesehen.
Entsetzt war ich nur über den Rummel am Torfhaus. War lange nicht mehr da, was dort passiert ist, ist erschreckend. Der Globetrotter hat sogar Sonntags auf, na gut, ist ja auch am meisten Betrieb....


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> kann mich nur anschließen  schöne tour nette leute
> 
> der Sturz war live wirklich nicht ohne..
> 
> *Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit*  oder wie war das?



so siehts aus


----------



## Maik611 (14. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Maik
> Haste das Vid von der "steilen Wand"?
> 
> Na dann Martin, Gute Besserung!!





ja habe ich lade es morgen mal und sage dir bescheid


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> ja habe ich lade es morgen mal und sage dir bescheid


Jo super!!


----------



## Maik611 (14. Juli 2013)

so das erste Video von mir ist da 

Nein ich bin von dem Gedanken ab mir ein Fully zuzulegen 

wir könnten mal über ne gefederte Sattelstüze reden


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

seid ihr auch schon mal den Butterstieg hinten runter gefahren ????


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2013)

Nöö sind wir nicht da wir dann Richtung Oderteich sind. 
Der Butterstieg ist aber ein Traum von Trail. Bin ihn erst Donnerstag gefahren.
War mal cool die Tour spiegelverkehrt zu fahren.
Sonst ist ja der Oderteich Startpunkt


----------



## Maik611 (15. Juli 2013)

@Trialbiker82


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Juli 2013)

Hey Maik! Super Video, schöner Flowtrail

Aber man könnte meinen wir sind da runter geschlichen
Täuscht gewaltig die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Sandhase (16. Juli 2013)

Aber man könnte meinen wir sind da runter geschlichen


Seid Ihr ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte schon nen Tunnelblick bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit

Was macht's Bein? Alles heile?


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Juli 2013)

die geschwindigkeit kommt bei den videos leider nich so rüber


----------



## Sandhase (17. Juli 2013)

Danke der Nachfrage, 

Bein geht so, Ellenbogengelenk ist schlimmer 

bin da schon zweimal Operiert worden, 

werde erstmal Pauserien müssen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Juli 2013)

Ohhh das les ich garnicht gern. Dann erstmal gute Besserung!!


----------



## NoNameBrand (18. Juli 2013)

von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Sandhase (18. Juli 2013)

Danke,

so, da ich mich wieder halbwegs bewegen kann und keine Pussy bin

ist am Sonntag Ausfahrt 

Geplant ist ein Klassiker: Herzberg-Großer Knollen-Bismarkturm-Hausberg-

und dann sehen wir weiter 

Treffen um 9:30 bei mir
 @Trailbiker82,

die Wurmberg Tour ist mir im Moment zu heftig, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ;D


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Juli 2013)

@Martin ..

will bzw bin am 27.7 wieder in Schulenberg ..wenn du lust hast ,kommste auch mal hoch ;-)


----------



## Sandhase (18. Juli 2013)

Hört sich gut an,

wann willst denn Uhrzeit mäßig los?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Juli 2013)

Schade, werd wohl Samstag mal den Wurmberg befahren.
Wer Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (18. Juli 2013)

muß Samstag Arbeiten 

wie wärs nächsten Sonntag mit Wurmberg?


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,
> 
> wann willst denn Uhrzeit mäßig los?



ich wollte so gegen 9.30 am parkplatz sein


----------



## Sandhase (18. Juli 2013)

wenn ich nicht wieder Arbeiten muß werd ich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Maik611 (18. Juli 2013)

ich wär nächstes We wieder dabei  dieses we ist für Familie geplant


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht wieder Arbeiten muß werd ich mal vorbeischauen



dann seh mal zu ,das du nich arbeiten musst


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Ho!!!

Ich hatte da mal so eine Idee für einen Autoaufkleber in der Größe 20x20cm. Was haltet ihr davon? Finde das eigentlich ganz gut  Grafik im Anhang 


Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (19. Juli 2013)

Hi Chris!

Na das schaut aber sehr martialisch aus  

Wird für die IG sicherlich auch nicht machbar sein - wir sind an Vorgaben der DIMB gebunden - wenn du dich näher informieren willst:

http://www.ig-harz.de/start.html 

 @Marcus: Guck mal dir mal ne schöne Rundtour aus, die wir dann gemeinsam fahren können


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Dieter!
Wird gemacht
Karten hab ich schon studiert, der Wegeplan sollte funktionieren


----------



## dwe60 (20. Juli 2013)

So, habs nun geschafft die GPS-Daten hochzuladen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ifefmocwrmbcjbbx


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Juli 2013)

@Dieter 

seid ihr strasse runter vom Torfhaus bis zum Wolfswartenweg ????
da hättet ihr aber auffem rückweg den Magdeburgerweg mit nehmen sollen und dann über den Dammgraben richtigung altenau zurück,wäre sicherlich netter gewesen


----------



## dwe60 (20. Juli 2013)

Jepp, sind wir - wir waren zeitlich schon ziemlich spät dran und einige schon ein wenig angeschlagen 

aber der Steile Wand Trail runter zum Dammgraben ist auch nicht zu verachten 

man hätte unten dann sicherlich auch noch über Altenau noch trailmäßig was anbinden können 



Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Dieter
> 
> seid ihr strasse runter vom Torfhaus bis zum Wolfswartenweg ????
> da hättet ihr aber auffem rückweg den Magdeburgerweg mit nehmen sollen und dann über den Dammgraben richtigung altenau zurück,wäre sicherlich netter gewesen


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Juli 2013)

Wo genau is der Steile Wand Trail ????


----------



## dwe60 (21. Juli 2013)

Der beginnt dort, wo der Trail von der Wolfswarte runterkommt - dann immer parallel zur Straße runter bis zum Dammgraben

ist relativ lang - aber nicht allzu verblockt - obwohl vn Jahr zu Jahr durch die Auswaschungen immer anspruchsvoller wird

wenn du den Butterstieg fährst landest du auch auf ihm 

im GPS schaut es zwar so aus, das wir die Straße gefahren wären - aber der Trail geht halt ne gnaze Zeit immer parallel dazu


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Juli 2013)

ok..dann weiß ich welcher weg/trail  damit gemeint is ....  hatte erst vor kurzem nen altes Video hier im IBC von dem weg gesehen ....sind ein paar nette stellen dabei ,aber das wars dann auch


----------



## Sandhase (21. Juli 2013)

Bei unserer kleinen Tour heute mal ein wenig "Aufgeräumt"


----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. Juli 2013)

Hi Jungs,
würde am Sonntag bei einer Tour mal wieder mitkommen.
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich wär Sonntag auch dabei aber frühstens ab 10 uhr haben samstag ne ziemlich heftige Feier in der Familie  steht den schon ne Route fest  ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Harzes und des Radsports

Meine Tour vom Samstag




65km und 2100hm

Los gings am Königskrug Richtung Wurmberg.
Wenn man von da aus startet ist die Strecke bis zur Schanze recht anspruchlos was die Steigung angeht.
Wenn man auf solche Bilder verzichten kann...







...kann man etwas weiter unten gleich Richtung Spaß abbiegen.
Nagut... der Brocken bietet auch ein schönes Panorama




Den sehr spaßigen Wurmbergstieg folgend gelangt man dann zu den Schnarcherklippen








Von dort aus gings das über spaßige Trails (Spitzkehrenseminar wär schon cool) nach Schierke 

Da mich das Wandernadelfieber dann gepackt hat gings dann nach Braunlage zum Rinderstahl.
Na kurzer Überlegung fuhr ich dann aber ohne einem Radler davon um zum Rehberger Grabenhaus zu gelangen.



Da konnte ich dann nicht mehr anders



Angeheitert von so ein bisschen Radler musste ich dann doch überlegen welches mein Fortbewegungsmittel war




Kurzer Abstecher zu den Dreibrodesteinen...



und dann am Oderteich (für mich einer der schönsten Seen im Harz)entlang...



...zurück nach Königskrug.

Die Kilometer entstanden oft durch verfahren (so Steppelkästen sind aber auch manchmal schwierig zu finden) oder durch kurze Abstecher zu den Stempelstellen. Ohne dies wäre die Tour nicht so intensiv aber trotzdem geprägt durch wunderschönen Harz

LG Marcus


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2013)

Wegen dem Trailtech Seminar muss ich leider absagen.
Am 3-4 ist in NDH Altstadtfest und da ich in der Altstadt wohne würd das leider nichts zwecks feiern

Diesen Sonntag wär ich aber bei einer Tour gern dabei


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Markus,

Termin für das All-Mountencamp ist 17+18 August in Bad Harzburg.

Dieter wird dich noch wegen Anmeldung Kontaktieren.

Hast ja eine schöne Runde gedreht 

Wiederholung am Sonntag??? 

Ps. wie biste denn auf die vielen Höhenmeter gekommen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Martin!
Jo hab grad auf die Email geantwortet

Sind aber Gesamthöhenmeter also hoch und runter.
Vom Rinderstahl bis zum Grabenhaus ist man ordentlich am hoch kurbeln.
Schnarcherklippen bin ich auch zweimal weil ich ne Stempelstelle falsch gedeutet hab.
Ja gern, können gern eine Wiederholung fahren.


----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

also ich wer dabei wenn euch 10-10,30 nicht zu spät ist? 

die stempel würden mich reizen


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2013)

10Uhr am Königskrug ?


----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

10 uhr Königskrug bin ich dabei!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2013)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

TRio! M ! Martin-Markus-Maik  Perfekt  vilt steigt dieter ja noch mit ein


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2013)

Hoffe das Dieter auch kann


----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

wir wollen den Dieter sehen !!!


----------



## Sandhase (22. Juli 2013)

Und natürlich Bananaaaas.


----------



## Maik611 (22. Juli 2013)

Wehe es kommt mir einer ohne Bananasss  zur der Tour


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. Juli 2013)

Allgemeine Frage.
Der Baudensteig ist in welcher Richtung am Besten, Start Bad Grund oder lieber Walkenried?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (23. Juli 2013)

ja; das hofft der dieter auch 

ich habe am WE Dienst und kann erst Freitag Abend entscheiden ob ich mitfahren kann




Sandhase schrieb:


> Hoffe das Dieter auch kann


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2013)

Na sieh mal zu das du es schaffst Dieter!!


----------



## micha2 (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage.
> Der Baudensteig ist in welcher Richtung am Besten, Start Bad Grund oder lieber Walkenried?



Start in Bad Grund, weil du von Walkenried mit der Bahn zurückfahren kannst.
Siehe
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/197195814

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (24. Juli 2013)

So, mal einwenig meiner kostbaren Zeit geopfert und mal schnell

die neue KS-Sattelstütze eingebaut  





aber erstmal das Sattelrohr aufreiben





danach sieht es so aus 









der Verstellbereich ist der Hammer, 150mm ist schon eine Ansage 





der komplette Einbau hat keine drei Stunden gedauert, die meiste Zeit ging
beim Aufreiben drauf, 12 Durchgänge sag ich nur


----------



## Maik611 (25. Juli 2013)

Gute arbeit


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

dachte immer ,das es die KS Sattelstützen passig gibt


----------



## Harzerbergziege (25. Juli 2013)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, bist du die Tour an einem Tag gefahren?????

Respekt.


----------



## micha2 (25. Juli 2013)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, bist du die Tour an einem Tag gefahren?????



Wenn man früh genug losfährt ist das kein Problem (5:00 Uhr von Herzberg, oder 6:00 Uhr von Bad Grund). Man sollte am Anfang nicht zu schnell loslegen, denn man muss ca. 10-11 Stunden reine Fahrzeit durchhalten. Vorher im Fahrplan nachschauen wann in Walkenried der letzte Zug abfährt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dachte immer ,das es die KS Sattelstützen passig gibt



ja, aber nicht in 30mm, 27,2 und dann ab 30,9 gibt es sie, das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man etwas aussergewöhnliches fährt 

mit einem Allerweltsrahmen hätt ich sie auch passend bekommen 

aber das will meinereiner natürlich nicht


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht in 30mm, 27,2 und dann ab 30,9 gibt es sie, das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man etwas aussergewöhnliches fährt
> 
> mit einem Allerweltsrahmen hätt ich sie auch passend bekommen
> 
> aber das will meinereiner natürlich nicht



was is das eigendlich fürn Rahmen ????  Wie siehts bei dir mit samstag aus ,guckste mal in Schulenberg vorbei oder schreckt dich das Wetter ab ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2013)

Samstag geht nicht, muß Arbeiten 

Der Rahmen ist von Deep Cove, Canada 

hier in Deutschland äußerst selten zu sehen


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Samstag geht nicht, muß Arbeiten
> 
> Der Rahmen ist von Deep Cove, Canada
> 
> hier in Deutschland äußerst selten zu sehen



haste wenigstens dann auch spät ,damit es sich lohnt ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2013)

Hey Martin! Macht sich gut die KS an deinem Bike!
Da müssen wir dann nur noch auf Maik am Traileinstieg warten bis er seine manuelle Stütze abgesenkt hat

Packt euch Sonntag Sonnenschutzcreme' ein, es wird warm


----------



## Maik611 (25. Juli 2013)

Keine angst Markus meine Bestellung von bike components kam am Dienstag an 

und 3 mal darfst du raten was drin war


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2013)

Hmmm... Barends, bunte Ventilkappen, eine StvO zugelassene Beleuchtung?
Alllso ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey Martin! Macht sich gut die KS an deinem Bike!
> Da müssen wir dann nur noch auf Maik am Traileinstieg warten bis er seine manuelle Stütze abgesenkt hat
> 
> Packt euch Sonntag Sonnenschutzcreme' ein, es wird warm



es geht nix über eine manuelle stütze ;-)
wenn bei ner absenkbaren mal was kaputt geht ..haste verloren bzw biste angeschissen


----------



## Maik611 (25. Juli 2013)

Nach dem ich mir so einige Test durch gelesen haben hat sich rausgestellt das kaum ein unterschied von der Bauweise bei Ks,procraft,xlc und co besteht 

also habe ich mich entschieden für mein Hardtail die Xlc zu wählen, bis jetzt macht sie einen guten Eindruck kein Spiel und lässt sich super bedienen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> es geht nix über eine manuelle stütze ;-)
> wenn bei ner absenkbaren mal was kaputt geht ..haste verloren bzw biste angeschissen



Vor zehn Jahren haben die Leute bestimmt auch gesagt: Es geht nichts über ein Hardtail, wenn beim Fully was am Hinterbau oder Dämpfer kaputt geht biste auf geschmissen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mir so einige Test durch gelesen haben hat sich rausgestellt das kaum ein unterschied von der Bauweise bei Ks,procraft,xlc und co besteht
> 
> also habe ich mich entschieden für mein Hardtail die Xlc zu wählen, bis jetzt macht sie einen guten Eindruck kein Spiel und lässt sich super bedienen


Ohh an sowas hät ich nicht gedacht
Schick, dann steht dem abfahrtsorientierten Trails am Sonntag ja nix mehr im Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Vor zehn Jahren haben die Leute bestimmt auch gesagt: Es geht nichts über ein Hardtail, wenn beim Fully was am Hinterbau oder Dämpfer kaputt geht biste auf geschmissen



die absenkbaren haben nur was mit bequemlichkeit zu tun und das haben einige Firmen gut erkannt ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Juli 2013)

Natürlich ist das bequem und dadurch aber auch gleichzeitig genial.
Direkt am Traileinstieg weiter ohne erst an zu halten.
Am Ende gleich weiter ohne nach Markierungen zu gucken ob sie auch richtig hoch ist.


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2013)

Hatte an meinem Giant eine KS, hat zwei Jahre ohne Probleme Funktioniert,

ohne seitliches Spiel oder Knacken wie bei manchen anderen Herstellern 

Und beim Fahren gibt es nichts besseres, schnell runter schnell rauf,

jedes mal anhalten Nervt mit der Zeit gewaltig  und die Fernbedienung

am Lenker ist der Hammer


----------



## Sandhase (25. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> es geht nix über eine manuelle stütze ;-)
> wenn bei ner absenkbaren mal was kaputt geht ..haste verloren bzw biste angeschissen



Da sag ich mal gaaaanz schlechtes Argumt, wenn der Dämpfer oder die 

Gabel den Geist aufgibt siehste aber auch nicht besser aus 

(oder der Rest des Rades )


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juli 2013)

wenn etwas kaputt geht ,gehts eh kaputt ,egal was ....


 @Martin ..wie lange musste Samstag arbeiten ??? wenn kannste ja da nach mal in Schube vorbei schauen ,falls dich das wetter nich abschrecken sollte ;-)


----------



## dwe60 (26. Juli 2013)

So, Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports 

Alles geregelt - Papa ist dabei 

SOnntag 10.00 Königskrug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (26. Juli 2013)

So und nicht anders wollte ich das hören!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Juli 2013)

Hey Dieter!! Super das du's schaffst!
Packt genug zu trinken. Könnt sein das es warm wird


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey Dieter!! Super das du's schaffst!
> Packt genug zu trinken. Könnt sein das es warm wird



da wird ne 3L Blase nich reichen ..
Basti die sind heute um 9 uhr los,aber gegen 12 wars wohl zu warm,so das sie im Oderteich eingekehrt sind


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Juli 2013)

Sie waren heut los? Dacht die sind im Trailcenter Breitenbrunn.
Naja wir passen die Tour dem Wetter an
Drei L werden knapp aber es gibt überall was zum einkehren


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sie waren heut los? Dacht die sind im Trailcenter Breitenbrunn.
> Naja wir passen die Tour dem Wetter an
> Drei L werden knapp aber es gibt überall was zum einkehren




da haste dich sicherlich vertan mit dem datum


----------



## dwe60 (27. Juli 2013)

Jepp, wird knackig warm - aber mehr wie 3 L passen halt nicht rein 

oder ich nehm noch ne Aldi-Tüte voll mit 

wenn wir zwischendrin irgendwo einkehren (Rinderstall oder REhberger Grabenhaus) sollte man damit hinkommen - wenn nicht, dann zapfen wir unterwegs irgendeinen Teich an


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Juli 2013)

Genau! Diesmal nehm ich aber alkoholfreies Radler. Letzten Samstag vergaß ich das zu sagen. War dann kurzzeitig leicht angeschlagen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Juli 2013)

Tolle Tour heut wieder mit euch!

 @Martin
Gute Besserung!


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juli 2013)

Jepp, war ne schöne Runde - die müssen wir wiederholen - mit Martin 

Ich hoffe ihr habt den Achtermann noch gut hinter euch gebracht - mir hats dfinitiv gereicht

Fotos versuche ich noch hochzubekommen


----------



## Maik611 (28. Juli 2013)

Jawoll der Achtermann hat uns noch mal richtig den Saft aus den Beinen gezogen wir sind auch sehr schnell hochgezogen 


wie immer lustige Runde

hoffe Martin ist bald wieder Fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (29. Juli 2013)

So, hier nun die Fotos und die GPS-Daten:





http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=okoreulcogzxicgg


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch auf dem Satalitenbild gut aus die Tour
Könnt jeden Tag vom Wurmberg nach Schierke runter


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

@Dieter 

welche strecke seid ihr im Bikepark runter oder seid ihr erst ab grenzweg auf nen Singletrail drauf ???

Die aufzeichnung is aber sehr ungenau oder haste die Tour nur nach gezeichnet?????


----------



## Maik611 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich fand es teilweise schon sehr verblockt auf der tour  Geschwindigkeit war ja kaum aufbaubar durch die steine und Geröll  

Die fotos spitze


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Juli 2013)

Wir das Stück wo die Monsterroller starten runter und dann fast nur Trails Richtung Schierke.
Grenzweg waren nur 50m und Schnarcherstraße ca. 500m

 @Maik
Echt? Ich find das eigentlich recht flowig weil man gute Linien fahren konnte.
Okay der Trail von Achtermann nach Oderbrück war sehr verblockt
Sorry fürs durchrütteln


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wir das Stück wo die Monsterroller starten runter und dann fast nur Trails Richtung Schierke.
> Grenzweg waren nur 50m und Schnarcherstraße ca. 500m
> 
> @Maik
> ...



Welche Strecke seit ihr vom achtermann runter ????


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Juli 2013)

Den direkten Weg nach Oderbrück.
Der Trail links am Achtermann vorbei ist mir noch in böser Erinnerung.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Den direkten Weg nach Oderbrück.
> Der Trail links am Achtermann vorbei ist mir noch in böser Erinnerung.



also den weg runter ,wo wir sonst hoch sind ..quasi die Hütte im Rücken ... sonst hatten wir ja die Hütte in Blickrichtung und sind dann links lang


----------



## dwe60 (30. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Dieter
> 
> Die aufzeichnung is aber sehr ungenau oder haste die Tour nur nach gezeichnet?????



Ist mit nem Garmin Etrex aufgezeichnet - kenn mich da nicht so - vielleicht muss ich an den Einstellungen noch mal schrauben und mehr Wegpunkte einstellen 



Maik611 schrieb:


> Ich fand es teilweise schon sehr verblockt auf der tour  Geschwindigkeit war ja kaum aufbaubar durch die steine und Geröll
> 
> Die fotos spitze



War schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll - ich hatte die meisten Probleme weil die Strecke an vielen Stellen halt nicht einsehbar ist - aber weitere Versuche bringen Sicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (30. Juli 2013)

Sonntag auf der Eselplatz und HKB runde haben wir ja mal seltene Flowtrails vor uns die herrlich zu fahren sind


----------



## dwe60 (2. August 2013)

Falls jemand mit möchte

Wir treffen uns 09.00 bei mir in Clausthal - fahren dann über Buntenbock - Lerbach zum  Eselsplatz - runter zur Staumauer der Sösetalsperre - dann hoch zur HKB - dann wieder runter nach Riefensbeek - und wenn noch fit nochmal rauf zum Dammhaus um dann noch mal ein Trails Richtung Altenau mitzunehmen


----------



## NoNameBrand (7. August 2013)

huhu,
wie sieht es denn mal aus mit dem Bikepark in Hahnenklee?
Hat wer Bock da diese Woche mal hinzufahren?


----------



## Baxter75 (7. August 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> huhu,
> wie sieht es denn mal aus mit dem Bikepark in Hahnenklee?
> Hat wer Bock da diese Woche mal hinzufahren?



ganz wichtig ,komplette Schutzausrüstung ... grad in diesem Park is letztes Jahr einer ums Leben gekommen ,durch evt überschätzung


----------



## NoNameBrand (7. August 2013)

Brustpanzer, Crosshelm, Knie - und Schienenbeinprotektoren, sowie DH Bike sind vorhanden


----------



## Baxter75 (7. August 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Brustpanzer, Crosshelm, Knie - und Schienenbeinprotektoren, sowie DH Bike sind vorhanden



Dann biste ja bestens gerüstet... dann komm am 14.9 mal mit nach schulenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (7. August 2013)

ja, ich war heute das erste mal da... hab gleich den Intensivkurs mitgemacht und dann ging´s ab auf die Piste  und für´n Anfang nur nen Baum geküsst und einen kleinen Sturz... das ist ausbaufähig  emh, Schulenberg? Schonmal gehört... ist auch nen Bikepark, oder?


----------



## Baxter75 (7. August 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> ja, ich war heute das erste mal da... hab gleich den Intensivkurs mitgemacht und dann ging´s ab auf die Piste  und für´n Anfang nur nen Baum geküsst und einen kleinen Sturz... das ist ausbaufähig  emh, Schulenberg? Schonmal gehört... ist auch nen Bikepark, oder?



ja is auch nen Bikepark,nen sehr guter sogar ;-)  ..ach haste erst mit DH angefangen ???


----------



## NoNameBrand (7. August 2013)

ja, ich hatte das DH Bike bevor ich überhaupt mit DH angefangen habe 
...aber der Fahrlehrer hätte mir gerne ne Urkunde als bester Schüler der letzten Monate ausgestellt  braucht also keine Rücksicht nehmen, wenn wir mal zusammen DH fahren


----------



## Baxter75 (7. August 2013)

aber wenn man doch schon Bike fährt ,brauch man doch nich unbedingt nen Kurs oder bringt da sdoch so viel ????

Hier mal ein paar Bike von Schulenebrg mit meiner wenigkeit 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59915

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdiz7ceto04

Wärste dann am 14.9 mal mit am Start ???


----------



## NoNameBrand (7. August 2013)

naja, ich wollte einfach Sicherheit und in Hahnenklee auf der Strecke geführt werden. Kannte mich da ja gar nicht aus... und 4 Stunden für 50 Euro... da kann man nichts sagen.

Würde gerne mitkommen. Ist ja noch ein wenig hin. Geplant habe ich auch noch ncihts, also jap


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. August 2013)

Mahlzeit!!
Ist den für morgen eine Tour geplant?
Hätte ja ein Lüstchen nachdem ich unglaubliche 2 ganze Wochen nicht auf dem Bike gesessen hab

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Sandhase (17. August 2013)

Hallo Marcus, 

ist nichts geplant, Dieter ist in Zierenberg, Maik ist Krank

und ich muß zur Familienfeier 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. August 2013)

Hey Martin!

Maik ist krank?
Wie gehtn das? Der olle Sportler der

Schade, werd ich wohl allein fahren müssen


----------



## dwe60 (17. August 2013)

Hi MArcus!

Meiner einer fährt morgen hier mit:

http://www.mtb-zierenberg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59&Itemid=65

Maik hat Zähne - böse Sache 

Eigentlich wollten wir zusammen da hin - aber nun hat er erstmal Sportverbot


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. August 2013)

Moin!
Jo Dieter nicht schlecht.
Bist beim Marathon mit gefahren?

Stimmt da war ja was mit Maik.
Falls du das liest Maik:
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (18. August 2013)

Na klar fahre ich da mit  

37 km - 930 hm

1:57:43 - über 6 Minuten schneller wie letztes Jahr 

Platz 101 von 196 in der Gesamtwertung

Platz 10 von 29 in in meiner Alterklasse  

und bei der Tombola noch nen Tacho gewonnen 

was will man mehr


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. August 2013)

Coole Sache. Nächstes Jahr will ich auch mal ein Marathon bestreiten.


----------



## dwe60 (18. August 2013)

Na dann trag dir schon mal den 25.05. in den Kalender

an dem WE läuft das MTB-Event in Altenau 

Mein Vorbild habe ich dann heute auch gesehen - 70 Jahre und ist die 56 km in unter 3 Stunden gefahren


----------



## Maik611 (18. August 2013)

Glückwunsch an Dieter nicht schlecht  wetter hat sich ja noch gut gehalten 

dank dir Marcus. ich denke das ich ab Freitag wieder locker fahren kann so wie es bis jetzt verläuft


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. August 2013)

Coole Sache. Nächstes Jahr will ich auch mal ein Marathon bestreiten.

Nächstes WE will ich auch unbedingt wieder los. Hat ja heut nur geregnet.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. August 2013)

Können wir ja zusammen den Kyffhäuser fahren.
Ansonsten soll ja Altenau gut sein. Allerdings auch nicht ganz einfach..


----------



## Emil_Strauss (18. August 2013)

Btw. woher weiss ich eigentlich, welche Dämpferbuchsen ich benötige?

Und hat zufällig jemand eine Gabelkrone eine Revelation übrig? Oder hat eine Drehbank?


----------



## dwe60 (18. August 2013)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Können wir ja zusammen den Kyffhäuser fahren.
> Ansonsten soll ja Altenau gut sein. Allerdings auch nicht ganz einfach..



Vom Kyffhäuser habe ich gehört das er fast nur auf Schotterpiste stattfindet 

Altenau ist klasse - war ich am liebsten - sind wenigstens ein paar Trails dabei - und mit den permanenten auf und ab kommen da auch einige hm zusammen - dieses JAhr war allerdings der Hammer - morgens waren es nur 4 Grad - dazu permanenter Nieselregen - sowas von Dreck, Nässe  und Kälte das war schon äußerst heftig:





WEnn ich nicht so geizig wäre hätte ich drauf verzichtet


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. August 2013)

Der Frau hinter dir steht der Spaß ins Grsicht geschrieben

Jo Tim könnten wir tun.
Wegen Kyffhäuser sprech ich mal mit einen Auebiker der da glaub ich immer mit fährt. Streckenverlauf soll sich verändert haben.

Guck mal bei mountainbike.net die bieten Gabelkronen einzeln an.

Wegen den Buchsen musste messen.
Nimm Huber Buchsen, auf der Seite steht auch beschrieben wie man miest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (20. August 2013)

So Freunde der Nacht wie ihr ja Wisst fahre ich gerne Fahrrad und dieses Würde ich gerne am Sonntag mit euch gemeinsam machen ...

also was steht an ?????

ich hätte ja mal lust auf eine Tour von Clausthal aus richtung Kästeklippen bei Oker zwar mehr Tour als Trail aber gut für die Beine  

bin aber wie immer für alles offen also dwe60,Sandhase,Trialbiker82   wie siehts aus im Wunderland ?? 

gruß Maik


----------



## Sandhase (20. August 2013)

Ach Maik, 
ich will dich ja nicht Demotivieren, aaaaber, meinereiner und Dieter sind doch Samstag und Sonntag auf MTB-Lehrgang in Clausthal


----------



## dwe60 (20. August 2013)

Jepp, so schauts aus 

Aber die Idee mit den Kästeklippen hört sich interessant an - war dort schon länger nicht mehr - oder willst du nur nach Olsen suchen? 

Der Weg von Clausthal dorthin ist zwar überwiegend auf Schotterpiste - auf der Rücktour könnte mann dann auf der anderen Seite der Okertalsperre wieder hochfahren - dann kann man von  der schalke schön den Trail nach Festenburg mitnehmen

andererseits will Martin sicherlich auch noch mal am Wurmberg schauen


----------



## Maik611 (20. August 2013)

Dann nehmen wa das für das nächste mal in Angriff ...hört sich interessant an


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2013)

Also Maik ich wär wahrscheinlich für ne Tour zu begeistern
Kästeklippen war ich letztes Jahr, traumhaft dort


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Also Maik ich wär wahrscheinlich für ne Tour zu begeistern
> Kästeklippen war ich letztes Jahr, traumhaft dort


 Nimmt ihr mich mit?

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2013)

Klar warum nich

Hoffe das ich dann meine XT Bremse montiert hab.
Die Elixir ist einfach nur teurer Schrott


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. August 2013)

Wieso, meine Avid funktionier seid zwei jahren , nur der belagwechsel ist nicht s o schön


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2013)

Ach ständig schleifts, vibriert oder quietscht es.
Die XT am alten Bike stellte ich einmal ein und das wars.
Schade nur im den Matchmaker


----------



## Maik611 (20. August 2013)

.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. August 2013)

Nöö du, nichts bekommen. 
Ne PM?

Ahh jetzt


----------



## Maik611 (20. August 2013)

Also ich bin eig auch mit zufrieden mit meinen Avid  ist halt eine Gefühlssache beim einstellen aber dann laufen sie  (wenn keine Scheibe bricht)


----------



## Maik611 (20. August 2013)

Also Trialbiker82 und ich Starten am Sonntag eine Tour von Osterode aus.

es wird frei der Nase nach Richtung Bad Grund und dann den Harz hoch gehen falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. August 2013)

Welche Uhrzeit


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

Wir wollte um 10 uhr aufbrechen.


----------



## dwe60 (21. August 2013)

Also ich bin heilfroh nach über 4 Jahren die Avid runtergeschmissen zu haben - mit der aktuellen SLX bin ich mehr wie zufrieden 

Nehmt den Tobi mal mit - wird Zeit das man ihn mal wieder in den Harzer Wäldern sieht 

wenn ihr Richtung Bad Grund fahrt: nehmt mal den Trail vom Gewitterplatz mit - nettes ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (21. August 2013)

Avid-Anal-Bremsen und S-SCHRAM-SCHROTT,

Sachen die ich mir niemals antun werde 

mein ZEE- Schaltwerk ist heute gekommen, werds gleich montieren 
So, Fertig









das zum thema "Reifen freiheit"


----------



## dwe60 (21. August 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Avid-Anal-Bremsen und S-SCHRAM-SCHROTT,
> 
> Sachen die ich mir niemals antun werde




böses Häschen - aber reagier dich ruhig ab, dann bist du am WE ruhiger  




> mein ZEE- Schaltwerk ist heute gekommen, werds gleich montieren
> So, Fertig
> 
> 
> das zum thema "Reifen freiheit"




Ich fordere Freiheit für Mary 

da bin ich auf die nächste Matchausfahrt gespannt


----------



## harzholgi (21. August 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich fordere Freiheit für Mary



Hallo,

sicherheitshalber kannst Du noch einen Sticker draufkleben: 
*"NICHT MEHR ALS 2.0 BAR"* 

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. August 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Also ich bin heilfroh nach über 4 Jahren die Avid runtergeschmissen zu haben - mit der aktuellen SLX bin ich mehr wie zufrieden
> 
> Nehmt den Tobi mal mit - wird Zeit das man ihn mal wieder in den Harzer Wäldern sieht
> 
> wenn ihr Richtung Bad Grund fahrt: nehmt mal den Trail vom Gewitterplatz mit - nettes ding



Hallo Dieter, ich bin schon im Harz unterwegs aber meist alleine


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2013)

Also von der Sram Schaltung bin ich mittlerweile überzeugt.
Tolles schalten.
Heut nochmal beim Örtlichen gewesen. Könnte die Woche noch klappen mit der Bremse. Schön farblich  passende XT


----------



## Sandhase (21. August 2013)

> Ich fordere Freiheit für Mary


die Mary wird Ordentlich zugeritten, dann passt das


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, ich bin schon im Harz unterwegs aber meist alleine





Sonntag 10 uhr und wir ändern es


----------



## dwe60 (21. August 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> die Mary wird Ordentlich zugeritten, dann passt das



Na, da will ich doch mal ein Wörtchen mit der Häsin sprechen und mal hören was sie so für eine Meinung zu hat 

 @Marcus: da machst du ganz bestimmt nichts verkehrt - hatte ja auch die ST im Auge - aber der einzige Unterschied zur SLX ist die Druckpunktverstellung 

 @tobi: eben, es wird Zeit das sich das ändert


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. August 2013)

Muss mal sehen, ob ich Sonntag weg komme. Sieht leider eher schlecht aus.
So eine Reifenfreiheit hat mein Yeti auch. Irgendwann wunderte ich mich, dass es sich so schwer tritt.  Da hatte sich ein zäher Schlamm angesammelt und ein wenig an dem Alu geschliffen...
Ich bin mit meinen Avids zufrieden, zwitschern halt wie ein Vögelchen, da braucht es keine Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2013)

@Dieter
Jo die Slx häts auch getan aber die XT ist poliert
Wird sich toll am Bike machen...

  @Tim
Schleich dich leise Sonntag aus dem Haus und dann schnelle aufs Bike und ab zu mir

  @Martin
Ist das nich ein bissel eng?
Hast an der Stelle bestimmt bald ne polierten Rahmen.

  @Harzbergziege
Kommste mit? Der eine hat ein HT mit dem er fährt wie auf nen Downhiller und der andere fährt ein AM und bügelt alle Wurzeln glatt. Also bunter Mischung

  @Maik
Bekommst von mir auch ein @


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

@Trialbiker82  @Harzbergziege
Kommste mit? Der eine hat ein HT mit dem er fährt wie auf nen Downhiller und der andere fährt ein AM und bügelt alle Wurzeln glatt. Also bunter Mischung


was war das den jetzt für ein geiler satz  ?? was soll den die Leute von uns denken 

NACH 2 Wochen sagten er DR. heute zu mir ich könnte vorsichtig wieder ne runde drehen  also Rad raus und nach Feierabend noch mal von Osterode hoch nach Clausthal und den Kuckholzklippen Trail "vorsichtig" runter 

Video kommt gleich


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2013)

Wollt nur mal schreiben was Harzbergziege erwartet wenn er mitkommt


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. August 2013)

Das passt ja, ich habe ein xc fully und komme den berg nicht hoch. 

Wo am sonntag?


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

Schreibe dir ne pn


----------



## Sandhase (21. August 2013)

> @_Martin_
> Ist das nich ein bissel eng?


Mensch Markus, eng ist doch immer gut, zu eng ist schlecht 

ABER NICHT WAS IHR JETZT DENKT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. August 2013)

Zu eng ist auch nicht gut.
Muss halt flutschen...
Auch nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt lol


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

Zu Eng Trainiert die Muskel bis es Brennt


----------



## Maik611 (21. August 2013)

Zu kleine Gabel


----------



## Pitbull75 (21. August 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Avid-Anal-Bremsen und S-SCHRAM-SCHROTT,
> 
> Sachen die ich mir niemals antun werde
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort, SRAM ist was ganz feines.
Ware sie seit 2006 und kann mich nicht beklagen. @_Martin m_it Mary werden deine Beine richtig Kräftig wa. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2013)

@Maik
Was hast den fürn Reifen zwischen gepackt?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (21. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Maik
> Was hast den fürn Reifen zwischen gepackt?



Mountain King? 
Finde Sram auch eine feine Sache. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie man noch alle Komponenten mischen konnte. 
Ich hätte gerne noch die XT trigger zu meiner XX Sram, dann wäre es optimal.


----------



## dwe60 (22. August 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> Zu kleine Gabel



Ich hätte da bald  ne schöne Talas über


----------



## Maik611 (22. August 2013)

Geil und die in meinen Rahmen dann gibt es keine Grenzen mehr :-D 150 hatte die oder?


----------



## dwe60 (22. August 2013)

Jepp, für dich eigentlich überdimensioniert


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2013)

120 evtl aber 150 ist für deinen CC Rahmen zu viel.

Warum tauschst du Dieter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

"





Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort, SRAM ist was ganz feines.
> Ware sie seit 2006 und kann mich nicht beklagen. @_Martin m_it Mary werden deine Beine richtig Kräftig wa.
> ...




"SRAM ist was ganz feines"  jo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








@_Martin m_it Mary werden deine Beine richtig Kräftig wa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  wieso, ich denke das sind Tourenreifen


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> 120 evtl aber 150 ist für deinen CC Rahmen zu viel.




wieso das denn, 
rechne mal den Sag ab, ich behaupte mal das da 150mm  locker rein gehen.

Und die Spacer unterm Vorbau kann man auch noch weglassen 

übrigens, für meinen Rahmen sind auch nur 120mm empfohlen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2013)

Und die Einbauhöhe?
Hab auf nen Bike gesessen das 4cm mehr hatte als es sollte. Fahrfeeling wie ne Shopper.


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Und die Einbauhöhe?
> Hab auf nen Bike gesessen das 4cm mehr hatte als es sollte. Fahrfeeling wie ne Shopper.



Du vergisst wer da draufsitzt, brauch das wohl nicht weiter ausschmücken. 
Schätze das wird das erste ALLMOUNTENENDURODOWNHILLTOURENFAHRRAD , halt passend zum Fahrer


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2013)

Selbst wenn man das machen würde, was man in mein Augen nicht machen sollte, wie schafft man es dann eine tapered Gabel in eine 
1 1/8 Steuerrohr zu basteln?

Auf Dieters Bildern ist zumindest eine tapered zu sehen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2013)

Dann sollte er noch hinten ein 24er mit FatAlbert einsetzen.
Bergauf wird's dann schwer, aber bergab unschlagbar!
Wird dann der King des Parks...
Aber Spaß bei Seite. Für nen HT  sind 150 zuviel. 
 @Sandhase so wie es dich aus den Pedalen geholt hat, wären 120 auch angemessen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man das machen würde, was man in mein Augen nicht machen sollte, wie schafft man es dann eine tapered Gabel in eine
> 1 1/8 Steuerrohr zu basteln?
> 
> Auf Dieters Bildern ist zumindest eine tapered zu sehen.



Das untere Lager aufreiben!


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

3 Möglichkeiten:

1. David Copperfield

2. Drehbank (Schaft einfach auf 11/8 abnudeln)

3. Großer Bohrer (Steuerrohr aufbohren)

letzteres nicht zu empfehlen, SPEZIALIASZET- Rahmen sind von Naturaus sehr Dünnhäutig und neigen dadursch zur Brechgefahr

(wie auch AAAVID-Bremsscheiben), nee Maik


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2013)

Ahh also 5cm mehr und dann noch 1 1/5 Steuersatz in einen 1 1/8 Steurrohr basteln.
Dann packt mal für Maik ein extra Medikit ein. Wird er brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Aber Spaß bei Seite. Für nen HT  sind 150 zuviel. 


ach ja ?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. August 2013)

Der fährt ja auch nicht, sondern post nur...
Und hat den Lift genommen.


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Der fährt ja auch nicht, sondern post nur...
> Und hat den Lift genommen.



Das sag dem "Schneidi" mal Persönlich 

Der neue Nicolai Argon AM- Rahmen gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, mal sehen was das Neue Jahr bringt


----------



## Maik611 (22. August 2013)

Danke für eure "guten vorschläge mein Bike aufzubohrern es abzusägen  darauf rum zu kloppen und was nicht alles"  bis jetzt fahre ich ganz gut  mit 100mm Federweg und wir ihr ja Wisst "Der Größte Federweg sind Arme  und Beine"

ich werde zum Jahreswechsel mich auf dich suche nach  einem Xc Fully Bzw Rahmen machen dann hat es endlich ein Ende  und bis  dahin habe ich mir noch einen Sattel gegönnt in der Stufe " Extra ich  reiß dir alles auf Hart" damit ich das Hardtail noch bis dahin richtig  geniessen kann


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Hallo Maik,

ich will Film  ich will den Hund sehen

Lach mich immer noch weg, von wegen Teletabbi


----------



## Maik611 (22. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (22. August 2013)

Ja auch ich habe meine kleine "Macke seit einer nicht schönen begegnung als Kind panische Angst vor nicht angeleinten Hunden"

also habe ich gestern diesen eig netten und ruhigen Hhnd versucht mit wackeln mit dem Vorderrad abzuschrecken was er eigendlich eher Lustig Fand. 

Dazu hatte ich ich die Halterung der Action cam vergessen und mußte mir diese mit einem XXXL Kabelbinder auf den Helm schnallen. Das wackeln mit dem Rad und die Antenne auf dem Kopf war für den Besitzer zuviel


----------



## Sandhase (22. August 2013)

Für den Anblick hätt ich Geld gezahlt


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. August 2013)

Hey Maik und Harzbergziege

Leider muss ich für morgen absagen. Ist leider was familiäres dazwischen gekommen

Sorry aber holen wir hoffentlich nach!!


----------



## Maik611 (25. August 2013)

So die Sonntags tour ist vorbei  

55km
1457hm rauf
1420hm wieder runter 
jetzt gibt´s Kaffee und Kuchen  


http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/maik-binnewies/sportaktivitaeten/111836795


----------



## dwe60 (25. August 2013)

Hört sich ja nach ner netten Runde an

Der Link lässt sichzwar öffnen - aber die Karte wir mir nicht angezeigt

_Du bist nicht berechtigt diese Karte zu sehen_


----------



## Maik611 (25. August 2013)

Habe die Einstellungen geändert jetzt müsstest du sie sehen können ?!

War nen ganz schönes rauf und runter  habe 1-2 Interessante Trail´s gefunden


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

im Juli 2011 hatte ich mir das Ziel gesetzt 100 Mal die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf hochzufahren. Heute waren die Nummern 99 und 100 dran, das Ziel ist erreicht!
Nun müssen neue Ziele her. Als kurzfristiges Ziel kommen erst mal die 100km vom Oxfam Trailwalker am 7./8. September. Und für die Zeit danach habe ich schon ein neues MTB-Ziel im Auge. Es wird schwieriger als die 34% Steigung, sonst wär's ja zu einfach.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (29. August 2013)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> im Juli 2011 hatte ich mir das Ziel gesetzt 100 Mal die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf hochzufahren. Heute waren die Nummern 99 und 100 dran, das Ziel ist erreicht!
> ...


 
... denn ein Ziel vor Augen brauchst du schon - als Man 

Glückwunsch zum erreichten Ziel!  



micha2 schrieb:


> ... Und für die Zeit danach habe ich schon ein neues MTB-Ziel im Auge. ...


 
Nämlich welches?

Aus Eisdorf fragt und grüßt Harzberti


----------



## micha2 (29. August 2013)

Hallo Berti,



Harzberti schrieb:


> Nämlich welches?



1. Von Herzberg auf dem Wanderweg zum Knollen, nonstop ohne absteigen. Wobei der Knackpunkt 200m vor dem Knollen liegt. Hat diese Stelle schon mal irgendwer von euch geschafft? Ich meine bergauf.

2. Die 34% Steigung am Eichelnkopf 10 mal hintereinander hoch und runter. Das beste was ich bislang geschafft habe ist 6 mal. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (30. August 2013)

@Marcus: Maik kommt am Sonntag zu mir, wir wollen Richtung Kästeklippen - wenn du Interesse hast - 10.00 bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2013)

Grüße!

Leider wirds nichts bei mir morgen
Hoffe aber aufs nächste WE das es mal klappt nur Tour mit zu machen


----------



## dwe60 (1. September 2013)

War ne nette Tour mit Maik zu den Kästeklippen - haben uns zwar ab und an ein wenig verirrt - aber angekommen sind wir trotzdem 

letzendlich sind es 51 km mit fast 1000 hm geworden - und der Brocken von Freitag steckte mir auch  noch in den Beinen


----------



## NoNameBrand (3. September 2013)

Moin moin!
Wer ist von euch alles nächste Woche Samstag dabei? Wollten nach Schulenberg in den Racepark. 
Wenn diese Woche wer Bock hat von euch, ich bin diese Woche Donnerstag in Hahnenklee und am Samstag und Sonntag in Schulenberg.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Baxter75 (3. September 2013)

@Chris 

jetzt willste es aber wissen mit schulenberg wa???? willst wohl sicherer für den 14.9 werden


----------



## soul_ride (3. September 2013)

1. Von Herzberg auf dem Wanderweg zum Knollen, nonstop ohne absteigen. Wobei der Knackpunkt 200m vor dem Knollen liegt. Hat diese Stelle schon mal irgendwer von euch geschafft? Ich meine bergauf.

Die drei Male wo ich bergauf dort hoch bin bin hat's geklappt. Sattel nach vorne rutschen und etwas nach unten stellen, in den Lenker beißen und nicht zu langsam ... dann läuft das.


----------



## micha2 (3. September 2013)

soul_ride schrieb:


> 1. Von Herzberg auf dem Wanderweg zum Knollen, nonstop ohne absteigen. Wobei der Knackpunkt 200m vor dem Knollen liegt. Hat diese Stelle schon mal irgendwer von euch geschafft? Ich meine bergauf.
> 
> Die drei Male wo ich bergauf dort hoch bin bin hat's geklappt. Sattel nach vorne rutschen und etwas nach unten stellen, in den Lenker beißen und nicht zu langsam ... dann läuft das.



Ich werde mich demnächst mal intensiv mit dieser Stelle beschäftigen. Dass es nicht geht wenn man zu langsam ist habe ich auch schon gemerkt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tristero (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Harzer Hexenstieg von Osterode nach Thale und zurück fahren, wobei der Rückweg etwas variiert werden soll. Dazu habe ich die beiden ausgeschilderten Alternativrouten ins Auge gefasst, wobei meine Planungen vorsehen, die Brockensüdumgehung bei Elend in Richtung Nordwesten zu verlassen, um den Wurmberg anzusteuern. Von dort gedachte ich über die Achtermannshöhe nach Oderbrück zu gelangen.
Ich sollte an dieser Stelle wohl dazu sagen, dass ich Hardtail fahre und pro Strecke nur je einen Tag ansetzen kann. Anspruch am liebsten S0-S1, bergab geht auch mal S2.
Erste Frage, klingt das obige vor diesem Hintergrund sinnig und machbar?

Zweite Frage, wie komme ich von Oderbrück zur Magdeburger Hütte (heißt das auch "Stieglitzeck", hab ich nicht im meiner Karte, aber hier schon oft gelesen?)?
Der Einfachheit halber mache ich mal einen Vorschlag: 12C runter zum Oderteich - 18E (Sonnenkappe) hoch bis etwa 810m und dann rechts 18C bis P812m an der L504 (Zwischenfrage: Oder besser via Auerhahnweg zur L504 und dann Straße zum P812m?) - 18C zur Wolfswarte (Kommt man da mit vertretbarem Aufwand hoch?) - 18B (Oberer Bruchbergweg) abwärts bis etwa 700m Höhe (den Trail am Okerstein zur Philippbrücke komme ich wohl allenfalls zu Fuß runter, oder?) - links in den Verbindungspfad entlang der 700m Höhenkote zur Philippbrücke (der findet sich nicht in meiner LGN-Karte, wohl aber in der OpenMTBmap, gibt's den?) - via Brandner Klippe zur Magdeburger Hütte.
Klappt das so?

Und dann müsste ich ja noch nach Osterode.  Über'n Acker ist klar. Nur wie? Reitstieg oder Ackerstraße? Anders gefragt, ist der Reitstieg im Rahmen einer solchen, doch recht langen Tour noch sinnvoll? Oder würdet Ihr empfehlen, auf der Ackerstraße bis zur Hanskühnenburg zu fahren und erst ab dort auf den Trail zu gehen (13A)?

Danke!


----------



## dwe60 (6. September 2013)

Mmmh - Achtermannshöhe nach Oderbrück ist ein wenig anspruchsvoll (je nach Fahrkunst  - wer es kann fährt da auch mit Hardtail - könntest aber auch auf dem 12 D nach Oderbrück kommen

vom Oderteich gab es mal einen Weg bis zum SOnnenberg - der ist inzwischen aber (glaube ich) zurückgebaut worden - was du beschrieben hast wäre dann (neben Straße) die einzige Verbindung - Oderbrück runter zum Oderteich - hoch zum Flutgraben - dann rechts - hoch zur Wolfswarte (da musst du einiges schieben) - dann den Wolfswarter Fußweg (18B) - irgendwann gehts auf Schotterpiste richtig abwärts (Baumannsweg) - da steht eine Infotafel - direkt dahinter geht ein Trail runter zur Philipbrücke - im Gegenanstieg fährst du die Schotterpiste wieder hoch und kommst dann an B242 etwas unterhalb von Stieglitzeck raus

die Entscheidung ob dann Ackerstraße oder den Reitstieg kann man dir nicht abnehmen  - hängt letzendlich von deiner Verfassung ab, und auch vom Wetter


----------



## dwe60 (6. September 2013)

Tour für Sonntag:

Maik, Martin und meiner einer treffen sich am Sonntag gegen 09.30 auf dem PArkplatz an der Steile Wand Straße direkt unterhalb des Flutgrabens (dort wo man von der Wolfswarte runterkommt)

geplant sind Achtermann - Hopfensäcke - Kaiserweg - evtl. Pionierweg

wer  Interesse hat, kann sich gern anschließen - kurze Meldung hier wäre schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. September 2013)

So, Wetter war nun doch nicht so dolle - kaum das wir los gerollt sind fing es an zu schütten 

Harzer Bikewetter halt 

gefahren sind wir:

Flutgraben - Oderteich - Oderbrück - Achtermanns Höhe - Oderbrück - Hopfensäcke - Kaiserweg - Pionierweg - Eckertalsperre - Molkenhaus - Kaiserweg - Torfhaus

Schöne Trailrunde 













na, da hat dem Maik irgendwas nicht so gut geschmeckt


----------



## Maik611 (8. September 2013)

Jawoll sehr geil da hatte ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll  Martin guckt ja auch sehr begeistert


----------



## Sandhase (8. September 2013)

Jo, voll Motiviert:kotz:

War aber trotzdem schön, habe zwar Bein und Weinkrämpfe, das ist aber normal.


----------



## Tristero (8. September 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Mmmh - Achtermannshöhe nach Oderbrück ist ein wenig anspruchsvoll (je nach Fahrkunst  - wer es kann fährt da auch mit Hardtail - könntest aber auch auf dem 12 D nach Oderbrück kommen



Danke für Deine Info!
Gibt's da irgendwo ausdrucksvolle Bilder? Laut OpenMTBmap soll's ja nicht so arg sein (S1).



dwe60 schrieb:


> vom Oderteich gab es mal einen Weg bis zum SOnnenberg - der ist inzwischen aber (glaube ich) zurückgebaut worden - was du beschrieben hast wäre dann (neben Straße) die einzige Verbindung - Oderbrück runter zum Oderteich - hoch zum Flutgraben - dann rechts -



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was ist der Sonnenberg? Der 18E geht doch die Ostseite des Bruchbergs hoch? Und knickt dann nach rechts (Norden) ab und folgt der 820m-Höhenkote in Richtung L504. Alternative wäre bei P773 den Auerhahnweg zu nehmen, der parallel, nur eben 50m unterhalb das gleiche vollzieht.
Oder existiert einer der beiden Wege nicht mehr?
Grund meiner Frage war und ist, dass der Auerhahnweg nach Forstautobahn aussieht und zudem auf die Straße führt (ca. 1km). Beim 18E ist mir halt nicht klar, ob und wieviel man schieben muss. 



dwe60 schrieb:


> hoch zur Wolfswarte (da musst du einiges schieben) - dann den Wolfswarter Fußweg (18B) - irgendwann gehts auf Schotterpiste richtig abwärts (Baumannsweg) - da steht eine Infotafel - direkt dahinter geht ein Trail runter zur Philipbrücke - im Gegenanstieg fährst du die Schotterpiste wieder hoch und kommst dann an B242 etwas unterhalb von Stieglitzeck raus



Schieben zur Wolfswarte hatte ich schon befürchtet. Ist es dann nicht besser, den 18E bis ca. 770m abzufahren und dann links in den Forstweg zu gehen, der später den Butterstieg quert und bei P800 an einer Schutzhütte auf den Oberen Bruchbergweg trifft? Dieser Forstweg ist auf der OpenMTBmap eingezeichnet, sieht aber durchgestrichen aus (lauter kleine x drübergelegt). Was bedeutet das? Kann man den fahren und darf man das? 



dwe60 schrieb:


> die Entscheidung ob dann Ackerstraße oder den Reitstieg kann man dir nicht abnehmen  - hängt letzendlich von deiner Verfassung ab, und auch vom Wetter



Nehmen wir an, die Verfassung ist noch einigermaßen und das Wetter ist zum fraglichen ok, aber es ging keine mehrwöchige Dürreperiode voraus (ich will fahren, sobald das nächste Mal zwei gute Tage gemeldet sind), wie lange brauchst Du dann für die Ackerstraße und im Vergleich dazu für den Reitstieg?

Es scheint ja wohl offenkundig so zu sein, dass wenigstens das Stück zw. Magdeburger Hütte und Elend besser von West nach Ost befahren würde - alle anspruchsvollen Trails in der Abfahrt, bergauf viel Forst. Das legt die Idee nahe, die Sache umzustricken. Andererseits möchte ich gerne das Bodetal in der Abfahrt am Tagesende angehen- und anderntags auf der Straße aufsteigen. Wenn ich nun aber so umstricke, dass ich mir Acker, Wolfswarte, Achtermannshöhe, Wurmberg und Bodetal am ersten Tag zur Brust nehmen darf, an dem ich zuvor noch drei Stunden anrollen muss, wird's ein bisserl arg. Die Verfassung habe ich heuer einfach nicht. Ideen dazu?

Bin dankbar für jeden Vorschlag!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Spitti (19. September 2013)

Moin, ist am Wochenende jemand von Osterode/Herzberg aus im Harz unterwegs. Freitag oder Samstag?

Gruß Spitti


----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2013)

Spitti schrieb:


> Moin, ist am Wochenende jemand von Osterode/Herzberg aus im Harz unterwegs. Freitag oder Samstag?
> 
> Gruß Spitti



Hallo,

schade, ich hab Deine Anfrage eben gerade erst gesehen 
Micha und ich haben uns am Freitag abend kurzfristig verabredet.

Wir sind mal wieder den Nassen Weg lang (geschwommen)






Es war sehr spassig 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (22. September 2013)

Holgi altes Haus. Ich glaube dich am Samstag auf der hkb gesehen zu haben. Wir waren ca. 2 uhr dort oben. Beim nächsten mal dann wieder. ;-)


----------



## harzholgi (22. September 2013)

Hallo Spitti,

2 Uhr passt genau! 

Bis bald....
im Wald!

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (1. Oktober 2013)

So, AM-Camp Bad Harzburg is gelaufen,









seeehr schön gewesen  

Dieter, Maik und meinereiner wollen Donnerstag mal wieder den 

5-Bauden-Klassiker Fahren, 

wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren,  Treffen 9:30 bei mir


----------



## micha2 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Dieter, Maik und meinereiner wollen Donnerstag mal wieder den
> 5-Bauden-Klassiker Fahren, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren,  Treffen 9:30 bei mir



Welche 5 Bauden sind gemeint, in welcher Reihenfolge?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi Micha,

na den "Klassiker", Knollen, Bismarkturm, Hausberg, Burg Ruine, Einhornhöhle 

und genau in dieser Reihenfolge 

und locker natürlich


----------



## micha2 (2. Oktober 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> na den "Klassiker", Knollen, Bismarkturm, Hausberg, Burg Ruine, Einhornhöhle
> 
> ...



dann entgehen euch aber die frisch geräucherten Forellen auf der Hanskühnenburg.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NoNameBrand (2. Oktober 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> Danke für eure "guten vorschläge mein Bike aufzubohrern es abzusägen  darauf rum zu kloppen und was nicht alles"  bis jetzt fahre ich ganz gut  mit 100mm Federweg und wir ihr ja Wisst "Der Größte Federweg sind Arme  und Beine"
> 
> ich werde zum Jahreswechsel mich auf dich suche nach  einem Xc Fully Bzw Rahmen machen dann hat es endlich ein Ende  und bis  dahin habe ich mir noch einen Sattel gegönnt in der Stufe " Extra ich  reiß dir alles auf Hart" damit ich das Hardtail noch bis dahin richtig  geniessen kann




Ich hätte da eins zu verkaufen


----------



## Sandhase (2. Oktober 2013)

"dann entgehen euch aber die frisch geräucherten Forellen auf der Hanskühnenburg."

Danke für den Tip, aber:

die lass ich mir gerne entgehen, 

ich Surf lieber ein paar schöne Trails ab , da hat die Hunde-Kacke-Burg

leider nicht so viel zu bieten, außer Tante-Ju


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey!
Ich bin kzH


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Oktober 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich bin kzH



Na dann gute Besserung. Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (2. Oktober 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eins zu verkaufen



war das jetzt dein Ernst? 2300 Piepen stecke ich doch nicht in ein Merida ?

soll jetzt nicht heißen das es schlecht ist oder sein Preis nicht wer ist aber !

mit 2300  würde ich mir dann aber schon was anderes zusammen stellen


----------



## Sandhase (2. Oktober 2013)

ohhh, Maik, sone Plaste und Elastebude is doch was Geiles


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Oktober 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> war das jetzt dein Ernst? 2300 Piepen stecke ich doch nicht in ein Merida ?
> 
> soll jetzt nicht heißen das es schlecht ist oder sein Preis nicht wer ist aber !
> 
> mit 2300  würde ich mir dann aber schon was anderes zusammen stellen



Hätte da noch das eine oder andere Yeti. Wäre auch preiswerter und ausbaufähig.
Ach nee gib ich doch nicht her...mit dem fully würdest du dich eh umbringen. Und den Martin auch noch dazu verleiten


----------



## NoNameBrand (2. Oktober 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> ohhh, Maik, sone Plaste und Elastebude is doch was Geiles



Emh, den Ball mal flach halten. Ich denke, das Merida ist immer noch mindestens 2 Klassen über deinem Bike angeordnet! Und gerade von dir hätte ich solch dumme und unqualifizierte Aussagen nicht erwartet. Aber man kann sich ja in Allem täuschen.


----------



## Sandhase (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, warum Verkaufst du es denn?

wenns es sooo Toll ist?


----------



## Maik611 (2. Oktober 2013)

Carbon statt Kondition ist hier gerade genau das Richtige  es sollte wohl hier ums biken gehen drauf geschis*** was für ein Bike hin oder her wichtiger ist wer oben drauf sitzt und in die Kurbeln tritt ;-)  ich denke Martin meinte das jetzt auch nicht soooo Ernst  
vilt wollte er damit ja seine Seine Meinung zum Thema Carbon äußern ! und da ist er nicht gerade der Freund davon ist wissen wir ja ..

aber Dumm ist immer noch der, der Dummes tut  !!!! 

und nun sind wir alle wieder ganz lieb und Nett zueinander


----------



## NoNameBrand (2. Oktober 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> es sollte wohl hier ums biken gehen drauf geschis*** was für ein Bike hin oder her wichtiger ist wer oben drauf sitzt und in die Kurbeln tritt ;-)


----------



## Maik611 (4. Oktober 2013)

Als Erinnerung an die Lustige und schmerzhafte tour gestern war der Hausberg so nett und mir ein Souvenir in meinen Knie hinterlassen.

4,5 cm lang 1,5 cm Tief und 7 Stiche zugenäht. Beinprotektoren sind auf manchen Touren auch angebracht


----------



## dwe60 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ne schöne Tour mit nem unschönen Ende 

62 km - 1400 hm

aber zum Glück ist es bei einer "netten" Kriegverletzung geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (9. Oktober 2013)

Maik611 schrieb:


> ...
> 4,5 cm lang 1,5 cm Tief und 7 Stiche zugenäht. ...


 
Autsch!!

Hätte mir 'n Z daraus gemacht 

Gruß und gute Besserung

Bert


----------



## Maik611 (19. Oktober 2013)

SO heute nach 14 Tagen Pause war mal wieder eine "kleine Runde" angesagt 

Ergebniss: Knapp 60 Km 1500 Hm und Nen Bunten Trail befahren 


https://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/maik-binnewies/sportaktivitaeten/133075546


----------



## micha2 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe für den Winterpokal mal wieder das Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker" gegründet. Wer macht mit?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/320

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Oktober 2013)

In der Wanderbaude an der Einhornhöhle schmeckt der Quarkkuchen hervorragend - durfte ich heute fesstellen!
Allerdings habe ich die Öffnungszeiten nicht abgespeichert. Haben die ab morgen zu oder erinnere ich das falsch? 
Auf der Webseite ist das nicht klar.


----------



## Sandhase (31. Oktober 2013)

*Z**.Zt.               kein Besucherbetrieb!*


*Wintersaison:                 27.12.2013  -  5.1.2014  tägl. 11:00 - 16:00**
Geführte Höhlenexkursionen zur vollen                 Stunde,  letzte um 14:00!* *

Beginn Sommersaison                 1. April 2014**geöffnet Di. - So. 11:00 -                 17:00**
Geführte Höhlenexkursionen zur vollen Stunde, letzte um                 16:00.

*Gruß Martin*
*


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke. War ein schöner (letzter Bewirtungs-)Tag heute, schöne Wege gibt es dort auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (31. Oktober 2013)

schöne Wege gibt es dort auch..

Ja, im Wintermachen die auch viel Freude,


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. November 2013)

Na lass mal,

war heute schon ein wenig langlauten...;-)


----------



## micha2 (3. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

morgen fängt der Winterpokal an. Will denn außer Holgi und mir keiner mitmachen? Wie haben im Team noch 3 Plätze frei:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/320

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (9. November 2013)

Moderner Wegebau ?  













Da würden auch 29" nichts mehr nützen,






hier war mal ein Weg





wenn ich sowas sehe könnte ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber "WIR" fahren ja die Wege kaputt 

und das alles für 10 Bäume


----------



## harzholgi (9. November 2013)

Hallo,

...................unglaublich, was mit den heutigen Harvestern alles geht.  

Ist das im Nationalpark?

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (9. November 2013)

Ist der Wanderweg von der Göttinger Hütte zur Einhornhöhle/Rottstein Klippen


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. November 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Moderner Wegebau ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren bestimmt diese neuen Mtbs...
Habe mir sagen lassen, daß man jetzt auf 225er Breitreifen fährt. ..


----------



## Sandhase (24. November 2013)

Kleine Runde von Clausthal nach Torfhaus,

dort gabs den ersten Schnee,





schön kalt wars auch,


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2013)

Das "schön" vor dem kalt streichen wir mal 

aber nette Runde wars trotzdem 

03:23:00 h
Distanz 	45,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	13.30 km/h
Höhenmeter 	651 hm


----------



## harzholgi (24. November 2013)

Hallo, 

mich hat es heute auf den Großen Knollen getrieben.
Bei Nieselregen wollte ich erst gar nicht los.

Später wurde ich dann aber doch belohnt:







Von oben kam dann zwar kein Regen mehr, aber der Weg vom Knollen nach Herzberg über Euleneiche war extrem schlammig.

Schnee, wie bei euch, wäre mir lieber gewesen

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (24. November 2013)

harzholgi schrieb:


> ... aber der Weg vom Knollen nach Herzberg über Euleneiche war extrem schlammig.



Da haben wir uns dann wohl am Knollen knapp verfehlt. Ich bin auch über die Euleneiche rauf und wieder runter. Das mit dem Schlamm kann ich bestätigen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2013)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es heute auf den Großen Knollen getrieben.
> Bei Nieselregen wollte ich erst gar nicht los.
> ...



Glaube mir - das wäre dir nicht lieber gewesen 

die letzten Kilometer bis Torfhaus ging mit fahren nichts mehr - da war nur noch schieben angesagt - ca. 15 - 20 cm


----------



## ohmtroll (24. November 2013)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Später wurde ich dann aber doch belohnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man erkennt sofort, wo das Eichsfeld ist...


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Man erkennt sofort, wo das Eichsfeld ist...



JaJa - der goldene Osten


----------



## Maik611 (24. November 2013)

Schön kalt war es auch ?  

nach 30 minuten duschen bei 48 Grad habe ich erstmals meinen körper wieder gespürt und jetzt noch schmerzen in den Fingern


----------



## dwe60 (24. November 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie der Begriff Warmduschen entstanden ist 

aber schön das du überlebt hast


----------



## Sandhase (24. November 2013)

Ich hab kalt Geduscht, war so warm im Auto


----------



## dwe60 (25. November 2013)

Du scheinst ja auch in Stalingrad geboren zu sein


----------



## harzholgi (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

nach der Tour von gestern mache ich heute mal Pause:






An der Hanskühnenburg liegen 15 cm sulziger Schnee.
Da helfen auch Spikes nicht....

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (1. Dezember 2013)

Martin und meiner einer  sind dem Harzer Sch...wetter entflogen, und haben ne schöne Winterpokalrunde Richtung Ebergötzen zum Brotmuseum gedreht


----------



## Maik611 (1. Dezember 2013)

Reifen wechsel ? :-D


----------



## Sandhase (2. Dezember 2013)

Nö, ordentlich Luft abgelassen  


is gelogen, ist nur noch der Schlauch drauf, Fährt sich total entspannt


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. Dezember 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Nö, ordentlich Luft abgelassen
> 
> 
> is gelogen, ist nur noch der Schlauch drauf, Fährt sich total entspannt





ja ne is schon klar 




Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandhase (3. Dezember 2013)

Aber klar doch, hier sind die Mäntel wieder drauf:


----------



## harzholgi (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

die Weiberwirtschaft auf der Hanskühnenburg hat ab sofort wieder geöffnet! 
Dummerweise haben sie das aber keinem mitgeteilt (Nur an einer etwas versteckten Stelle auf der Homepage).

Der Schnee war recht nass und sulzig. Das wird in den nächsten Tagen mit milderen Temperaturen eher noch schlimmer.

An den Spuren war zu erkennen, dass noch ein MTBler unterwegs war.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja dieses ja wieder eine Truppe für eine gemeinsame Tour zusammen













Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (8. Dezember 2013)

War heute auch mal unterwegs, mit dem Mini-Fatbike , aus einer geplant lockeren Runde wurde eine Schweißtreibende Quälerei , selbst Bergab war Treten angesagt, Schneeverhältnisse einfach zum (Dieter hätte seine helle Freude gehabt)










hier gings noch, aber dann...



















gruß vom Schneehasen
 @Holgi, mal wieder ne Runde zusammen Drehen?   bin dabei


----------



## dwe60 (8. Dezember 2013)

Und weil der Dieter da so eine große Freude dran hat, ist heute ne ausgiebige Straßenrunde gefahren 

Wollte eigentlich nur über Bad Grund runter nach Osterode und dann übers Sösetal wieder hoch - habe dann aber noch Altenau und die Okertalsperre drangehängt  

68 km 870hm

und das bei dem Schw.......wetter


----------



## harzholgi (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Radl heute auf den Knollen getragen 
Runter ging es dann ganz gut.

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Holgi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich habe mein Radl heute auf den Knollen getragen
> Runter ging es dann ganz gut.



Habe deine Spur gesehen. Ich bin hochgelaufen und war kurz nach dir auf dem Knollen. Lässt sich nicht gut laufen in dem Matsch, war ziemlich anstrengend.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!






Ich wünsche euch allen im neuen Jahr viele schöne Touren.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (11. Januar 2014)

Heute kleine "Winterrunde"


----------



## dwe60 (12. Januar 2014)

Sie zu dass das Wetter heute auch so ist


----------



## Sandhase (12. Januar 2014)

Wetter war doch Super, schon zum Anfang Sommerliche Temperaturen,






Oben war es etwas Frühlingsfrisch 






war ne schöne Runde ,vor allem Bergab


----------



## dwe60 (12. Januar 2014)

Und dazwischen war es ein wenig dirty 

So hat sich das Reinigen wenigstens gelohnt - sowohl körperlich als auch technisch


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Januar 2014)

Nabend
Mensch da war ja der Ingo mit!
Martin, seit ja auch Arbeitskollegen nech?

Schöne Bilder die mich neidisch machen. Komm zur Zeit garnicht aufs Bike

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (13. Januar 2014)

Mensch Markus, 

du lebst ja auch noch, hab gedacht du hast das Hobby gewechselt , is nur Spass 

ja der Ingo ist auch bei Pleissner, habens endlich mal geschafft ne Runde zusammen zu Drehen (war auch nicht die letzte)

Was geht bei dir denn so?, müssten mal wieder zusammen Touren, Wetter ist doch einmalig 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Januar 2014)

Ja ich leb noch und Fahrradfahren fahr ich auch noch gern

Also wenn ihr mal von Herzberg Richtung HKB startet wär ich bestimmt gern mit dabei

Bestell den Ingo nen schönen Gruß!


----------



## Sandhase (13. Januar 2014)

wird gemacht, aber wieso HKB?

Großer Knollen ist das Maß der Dinge , viiiiel schönere Trails


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung warum HKB, ist das was ich kenne in der Region
Von wo aus startet ihr?


----------



## Sandhase (13. Januar 2014)

wir/ich starten immer hier bei mir (Hebbelstraße)


----------



## Harzberti (16. Januar 2014)

Wer kennt es nicht?

Dieses Problelm:

*FAHRRADUNFALL MIT BESONDEREN SCHMERZENMountainbiker hat zwei Monate Dauer-Erektion!*
Vergrößern
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mountainbiking ist ein beliebter Sport – kann aber sehr harte Folgen haben (Symbolbild)

Foto: Engelberg-Titlis
16.01.2014 - 12:30 Uhr
Dublin (Irland) – *Nachdem der Mountainbiker gestürzt war, stand ER. Und stand, und stand, und stand... Sieben Wochen lang!*

Eigentlich war es ein normaler, wenn auch sehr schmerzhafter Fahrradunfall. Doch die Folgen waren ziemlich hart: Laut Berichten des „Irish Examiner“ stürzte ein (namentlich nicht genannter) Mountainbiker und prallte dabei auf die Mittelstange seines Rades.

Während die Schmerzen langsam nachließen, blieb eines (be-)stehen: Sein bestes Stück!

*Nach fünf Wochen mit Dauer-Ständer hielt der Mann es nicht mehr aus und ging ins Krankenhaus.*

Doch auch die Ärzte waren zunächst ratlos: Der Penis zeigte keine Anzeichen einer Verletzung – nur die einer Erektion. Sie versuchten, das Problem „manuell“ zu lösen. Das half jedoch nur sehr kurzzeitig...

► Nach zwei Wochen mit weiteren Behandlungsversuchen bemerkten die Ärzte eine ungewöhnliche Verbindung zwischen einer Arterie und einer Vene, die den Penis des Mannes mit Blut versorgten. Sie war wahrscheinlich durch den Unfall entstanden und sorgte seitdem für eine erhöhte die Durchblutung des Genitals.

*Nachdem diese Verbindung operativ verschlossen war, gab das beste Stück des Radlers endlich Ruhe – und sank erschlafft und erschöpft darnieder.*


----------



## Sandhase (18. Januar 2014)

Heute WP-Runde mit Dieter,
Clausthal-Lautenthal-Wildemann-Langelsheim-Goslar-Oker-Altenau-Clausthal

Okertal, Romkerhall




Okertalsperre,


----------



## harzholgi (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,






Das Mariental in Richtung Lonau ist geräumt.
Heute Nachmittag problemlos befahrbar.

Holgi


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Februar 2014)

bei uns leider nicht so.....;-( Überall noch Schneeverwehungen und der Schnee ist nicht mehr fest.
Mit dem Singlespeed MTB mit 16 Ritzel hinten ging da nicht wirklich was.
Werde wohl erstmal auf 18 umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

einen wunderschönen Ausblick gab es heute von der Hanskühnenburg aus auf den Brocken.






Es sah aus, als währen alle Gebäude dort mit Eis überzogen. 

Hinweis an die Langläufer: auch die Ackerloipe hat durchgehalten. Allerdings ist gestern irgend ein Honk mit dem Jeep drüber gefahren.

 Bis bald...... im Wald!
Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (20. März 2014)

Moin,

vielleicht sieht man sich heute im Bereich Sieber, Torfhaus, Andreasberg.....

https://www.skylines-project.org/tracking/2781/

Bis bald, im Wald


----------



## soul_ride (20. März 2014)

Ich bin ab 15.00 in Andreasberg anzutreffen, auf dem MSB-X-Trail. Cheers Jan


----------



## harzholgi (20. März 2014)

Hallo,

heute, gegen 14.00:


----------



## Flo4479 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Osteröder Biker, ich bin beruflich öfter mal am Samstag in Osterode - vielleicht kann man sich ja hier mal zu einer Tour verabreden


----------



## harzholgi (28. März 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hallo Osteröder Biker, ich bin beruflich öfter mal am Samstag in Osterode - vielleicht kann man sich ja hier mal zu einer Tour verabreden



Hallo,
In welchem Zeitrahmen kannst Du jeweils?
Welche Vorlieben hast Du?

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo4479 (28. März 2014)

Hauptsache Biken! Forstautobahn, Touren, Trails .......
Bin aber erst seid letztem Jahr regelmäßig am Birken und möchte es dies Jahr noch intensivieren! Hatte so an Touren um 20 km gedacht und könnte ab Samstag  Mittag bis Open End ( bin jedoch leider nur einmal im Monat in OHA )


----------



## harzholgi (29. März 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Biken! Forstautobahn, Touren, Trails .......
> Bin aber erst seid letztem Jahr regelmäßig am Birken und möchte es dies Jahr noch intensivieren! Hatte so an Touren um 20 km gedacht und könnte ab Samstag  Mittag bis Open End ( bin jedoch leider nur einmal im Monat in OHA )



Hallo,

Samstag Mittag, gegen 13.00 ist zufälligerweise meine übliche Startzeit, da können wir sicherlich mal ins Geschäft kommen!

Diese Woche werde ich eher starten. So gegen 11.00 Uhr. Dann von Herzberg über Sieber, Clausthaler Flutgraben zum Torfhaus (Hier Ankauf dringend benötigter Artikel im Globetrotter). Nach der Einnahme einer Folienkartoffel mit Salat und Sourcreme weiter über Oderteich, Rehberger Graben, St. Andreasberg (Bikepark) zurück über Sieber nach Herzberg. Ca. 65 km, 800 hm.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (29. März 2014)

harzholgi schrieb:


> ... von Herzberg über Sieber, Clausthaler Flutgraben zum Torfhaus (Hier Ankauf dringend benötigter Artikel im Globetrotter). Nach der Einnahme einer Folienkartoffel mit Salat und Sourcreme weiter über Oderteich, Rehberger Graben, St. Andreasberg (Bikepark) zurück über Sieber nach Herzberg. Ca. 65 km, 800 hm.
> 
> Holgi



Hier ein paar Szenen aus dem Bikepark:





Holgi


----------



## dwe60 (30. März 2014)

Holgi!

Selbst fahren und filmen - nicht die anderen


----------



## harzholgi (30. März 2014)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Holgi!
> 
> Selbst fahren und filmen - nicht die anderen



Hallo Dieter,
wenn die mal so oft auf die Fresse gefallen sind wie ich,
dann lassen sie auch die anderen hüpfen
und schauen sich das aus sicherer Entfernung an 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. März 2014)

Moin Holgi,

an deiner Stelle wäre ich auch vorsichtig, dein Schutzengel hat schon einmal gearbeitet...
Ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf eine HKB Knollen Gedächtnisrunde...


----------



## micha2 (30. März 2014)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf eine HKB Knollen Gedächtnisrunde...



Ich auch! Wie wär's am nächsten Sonntag? Samstag passt bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. März 2014)

Bin dann leider in Munchen auf Fortbildung. Aber wir finden bestimmt noch inen Termin.
Ist der Käsekuchen immer noch gut?


----------



## harzholgi (31. März 2014)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moin Holgi,
> 
> an deiner Stelle wäre ich auch vorsichtig, dein Schutzengel hat schon einmal gearbeitet...



Ach, wenn es nur einmal wäre 
Allein 2mal haben sie mich mit dem Heli abtransportiert!
Von den vielen kleinen Blessuren will ich gar nicht reden..

Ich wäre aber gern dabei.

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (31. März 2014)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ist der Käsekuchen immer noch gut?



Hallo,
DEN Käsekuchen wird es auf dem Knollen wohl nie wieder geben.
Es gab einen Wechsel des Pächters.
ABER...ich habe mir letztes Jahr drei ganze Original-Knollen-Käse-Kuchen von den ehemaligen Pächtern
für meine Geburtstagsfeier backen lassen . (Brust, Berliner Straße, Herzberg)

UND: Die neue Bewirtung ist auch sehr gut. 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfuetze (27. April 2014)

moin zusammen,
ich komme aus herzberg heiße christian und bin 32 jahre und bin blutiger mtb neuling.intressiert hat mich das thema schon lange,daher der kauf vor zwei jahren von einem ebay-baumarkt mtb ;-) worauf der spaß nicht wirklich entstehen wollte....
bin jetzt gerade dabei mich mit halbwegs vernüftigen einsteiger equipment einzudecken und alles nochmal von vorn zu beginnen,wenn ich so langsam meine kondition wieder im griff habe,würde ich mich freun wenn man mal ein paar touren zusammen fahren könnte.

bis denne


----------



## Maik.Cube (27. April 2014)

Willkommen Pfuetze dann fahre mal mit dem Micha ein paar Touren, dann kommt die Kondition von ganz alleine. 
*Harzholgi* bist du am 24.05 auf der HKB zu Turmjubiläum ? Dann sehen wir uns mal wieder. Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Pfuetze schrieb:


> bin jetzt gerade dabei mich mit halbwegs vernüftigen einsteiger equipment einzudecken und alles nochmal von vorn zu beginnen,wenn ich so langsam meine kondition wieder im griff habe,würde ich mich freun wenn man mal ein paar touren zusammen fahren könnte.



Ja, das können wir gerne mal machen. Wenn du zur Hanskühnenburg fahren möchtest, dann ist Holgi der richtige Ansprechpartner. Manchmal fahre ich da auch mit. Aber zum Turmjubiläum wohl eher nicht. Mein bevorzugter Berg ist der Eichelnkopf (auf halbem Weg zum Knollen gelegen), mit seinem ultrasteilen 34% Anstieg. Eine echte Herausforderung. Da muss man eine Weile trainieren bevor man das schafft. Habe mir vorgenommen in diesem Jahr 100 mal den Berg hochzufahren, und liege bislang gut im Zeitplan.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. April 2014)

Hi Micha
an deinem Eichelkopf bin ich am Freitag auf dem weg zum Knollen vorbei gekommen, meine Begleitung fragte entsetzt " da hoch?" Ich sagte nein aber ich kenne einen der fährt da öfter hoch. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2014)

34%!!! Will ich fahren!!!
Wieviel Höhenmeter, wieviel Kilometer?


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> an deinem Eichelkopf bin ich am Freitag auf dem weg zum Knollen vorbei gekommen, meine Begleitung fragte entsetzt " da hoch?" Ich sagte nein aber ich kenne einen der fährt da öfter hoch.
> Gruß Maik



Ich meine natürlich nicht den Weg am Südhang, wo man dran vorbeikommt wenn man über die Euleneiche zum Knollen fährt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand den Südhang hochfahren kann. Gemeint ist der Nordhang, der etwas im Wald versteckt liegt. 
Siehe http://connect.garmin.com/activity/487489394

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> 34%!!! Will ich fahren!!!
> Wieviel Höhenmeter, wieviel Kilometer?



Etwa 50 Höhenmeter auf 0.3km Waldboden. Der Rekord liegt bei 10 mal hintereinander ohne Pause. Super Intervalltraining. Der Puls geht hoch bis zum Anschlag. Sag Bescheid wenn du's mal probieren willst, ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. April 2014)

Achso also Praktisch vom Ottoplatz her kommend?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> Etwa 50 Höhenmeter auf 0.3km Waldboden. Der Rekord liegt bei 10 mal hintereinander ohne Pause. Super Intervalltraining. Der Puls geht hoch bis zum Anschlag. Sag Bescheid wenn du's mal probieren willst, ich bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Evtl Samstag so halb eins? Werd vllt arbeiten und würde das dann verbinden. Arbeite in Herzberg
Hast Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Maik.Cube schrieb:


> Achso also Praktisch vom Ottoplatz her kommend?



ja, von Ottoplatz her kommend immer oben auf dem Kamm bleiben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (28. April 2014)

Ja da sind wir auch mal zusammen gefahren.
Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Evtl Samstag so halb eins? Werd vllt arbeiten und würde das dann verbinden. Arbeite in Herzberg
> Hast Zeit?



Samstag passt bei mir nicht. Ich fahre morgen Abend da hin, und vielleicht auch am Donnerstag.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2014)

Schade 1. Mai wird schwierig und morgen mach ich ne Tour von Ilsenburg aus. Das reicht dann


----------



## micha2 (28. April 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Schade 1. Mai wird schwierig und morgen mach ich ne Tour von Ilsenburg aus. Das reicht dann



Samstag könnte vielleicht doch gehen, mal sehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (29. April 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> Samstag könnte vielleicht doch gehen, mal sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Hallo,

ist eigentlich meine normale Zeit.
Ich würde dann mit an den Start gehen.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (30. April 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> Samstag könnte vielleicht doch gehen, mal sehen.



Samstag geht klar, aber wir werden ganz langsam und gemütlich zum Eichelnkopf fahren weil mein Sohn mitfährt. Am Eichelnkopf kann dann jeder mal ausprobieren ob oder wie weit er hochkommt. Danach könnten wir weiter zum Knollen fahren, aber das können wir dann ja kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns am Samstag um 12:30 Uhr am Netto-Markt in der Juesholzstraße.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik.Cube (30. April 2014)

Jemand Lust heute Abend 17.30 Uhr eine Walpurgisrunde drehen? Treffen vor Wäscherei Kellner OHA Eingang Brehmketal.


----------



## harzholgi (30. April 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> Samstag geht klar, aber wir werden ganz langsam und gemütlich zum Eichelnkopf fahren weil mein Sohn mitfährt. Am Eichelnkopf kann dann jeder mal ausprobieren ob oder wie weit er hochkommt. Danach könnten wir weiter zum Knollen fahren, aber das können wir dann ja kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns am Samstag um 12:30 Uhr am Netto-Markt in der Juesholzstraße.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Ich werde da sein...

Und ich werde Seil und Haken mitbringen. Sonst schaffe ich die 34 Prozent nicht!

Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. April 2014)

Ich schau das ich es schaff.
Interssiert mich brennend und zum Knollen würd ich auch gern


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. April 2014)

Werde mal sehen, ob ich es auch schaffe, den Termin, die 34% nicht...Micha, haste wenigstens den Weg freigeräumt?


----------



## micha2 (30. April 2014)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Werde mal sehen, ob ich es auch schaffe, den Termin, die 34% nicht...Micha, haste wenigstens den Weg freigeräumt?



Also gestern war der Weg noch frei und gut fahrbar. Daran soll's nicht scheitern.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Mai 2014)

Bin dann wohl leider heut raus
Möcht ich aber unbedingt nachholen


----------



## harzholgi (3. Mai 2014)

Moin,
es gibt übrigens doch noch Käsekuchen auf dem Großen Knollen. 
Zu seiner Zusammensetzung und der sich daraus ergebenden Haptik kann ich noch nichts berichten, da ich nur ein ausgestelltes Muster gesehen habe.

Wir können das ja heute mal in Erfahrung bringen.....

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Micha,

da hat sich Dein Kleiner gestern aber nicht lumpen lassen,
und wir haben immer mehr Etappen drangehängt 
Die Trails zu Burgruine und Einhornhöhle sind echt vom Feinsten.

Hier eine Rohversion:




http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ozizryokhinepjzr

Holgi 

PS: Und wenn du willst, dass wir die 34 Prozent fahren,
musst Du schon ein bisschen mehr bieten 

PSPS: Das Video ist bei YT mit Berechnen nicht fertig.
Kommt im Laufe des Abends.


----------



## Mad_Buddha (9. Mai 2014)

Hi!
Ich bin gerade nach Clausthal-Zellerfeld gezogen, nicht wegen der Uni sondern wegen der Natur . Ich fahre am liebsten Trails, reine CC Touren sind eher nichts für mich. Habe auch entsprechend schweres Gerät (15kg). Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, eine Runde gemeinsam zu fahren und mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Alles in allem bin ich noch Anfänger, aber ich hoffe das ändert sich schnell. Ich bin schon viel herumgefahren und spätestens am Ende des Sommers kenne ich jeden Pfad in diesen Bergen  . Zeit habe ich als Freiberufler eigentlich immer, nur werde ich mir vielleicht in Schulenberg eine Saisonkarte gönnen, dann wäre ich an den Wochenende immer dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (11. Mai 2014)

Hi, geht mir genauso:-D allerdings bin ich zum studieren hier^^
mein Torque hat leider einen Dämpfer Tod erlitten, sobald der wieder funktioniert wäre ich für ein paar "trailführungen" zu haben. derzeit kann ich nur mit dem CC rad kommen :-D
Wo beginnt ihr hier eure Touren so? Ich wohne derzeit in Bad Grund. Anderer Tourenstart ist aber natürlich auch kein problem.
Gruß Antilles


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Mai 2014)

Ist ab Herzberg oder Osterode am 29. Mai (Christi Himmelfahrt) bei euch eine Tour geplant? Ich würde mich mal gerne "dranhängen" um ein paar neue Strecken kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Sandhase (18. Mai 2014)

Lässt sich sicherlich einrichten, hab da schon was im Auge , 

"Strecke "wär genug vorhanden (Trails)


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Mai 2014)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Lässt sich sicherlich einrichten, hab da schon was im Auge ,
> 
> "Strecke "wär genug vorhanden (Trails)



Erst mal 'n Wetterbericht abwarten. Chices AM Hardtail haste da
Ich fahr so bis S2 und wenn ich nen guten Tag habe auch mal die eine oder andere S3 Stelle.
Nasser Weg von HKB runter bin ich letztes Jahr hochgeschoben. Den würde ich mal gerne runter fahren.
Trainingsschwerpunkt sollte auf den Pausen liegen - am besten mit Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## Sandhase (18. Mai 2014)

Würde da die 5 Bauden-Tour empfehlen, 5x Kaffee und Kuchen, ist aber variabel 

Das nette Teil ist auch noch nicht alt, muß mich erstmal einfahren, das Rad kann ja schon Fahren 

mit S2 bzwS3 kann ich nicht viel anfangen, Pionierweg, Hopfensäcke, Kaiserweg, Achtermann, Steinerne Renne, Ecker Querung sowas fahr ich ab und an, versuchs auf jeden fall


----------



## Antilles (18. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei, s2-s3 klingt super. Ab und an s4 um sich zu fordern bringt mich auch nicht um, aber schöne anspruchsvolle turen lassen sich im s3 bereich sehr gut gestalten


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Mai 2014)

Sandhase schrieb:


> mit S2 bzwS3 kann ich nicht viel anfangen, Pionierweg, Hopfensäcke, Kaiserweg, Achtermann, Steinerne Renne, Ecker Querung sowas fahr ich ab und an, versuchs auf jeden fall



Das ist dann wohl ne Nummer zu heftig für mich. Hab mal das Video gesehen, in dem Marco Hösl die steinerne Renne runterfährt. Respekt - da hätte ich ja schon mit dem Schieben Probleme
Pionierweg Eckerstausee ist in Ordnung für mich, etwas schwerer darfs noch sein, aber S3-S4 kriege ich nicht hin. Ich mach im August nen Level 2 Kurs bei Trailtech, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass ich dort wenig Probleme bekommen werde. Aber das ist alles noch graue Theorie.


----------



## Antilles (18. Mai 2014)

die Wege sagen mir alle noch nix, desshalb schreib ich ja hier, muss dringendst trails um osterode/CLZ/Bad Grund finden :-D


----------



## Sandhase (19. Mai 2014)

Keine Panik, hier im Knollenbereich gibt es sowas heftiges nicht 

ist sehr Flowig hier, in keinster Weise Anspruchsvoll, höchstens für die Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (19. Mai 2014)

Na dann werd ich mir wohl noch ne XC Mühle zulegen müssen 
Sonst tret ich mich ja mit dem schweren Bock zu tode, naja kommt zeit kommt Ausdauer


----------



## battiwr (19. Juli 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welche Richtung ist die bessere Wahl für abwärtsorientierte Fahrweise? Mir geht es nicht um die Rückfahrt, da ich hin und zurück zum baudensteig auf eigener Achse reisen möchte. 

Danke


----------



## battiwr (19. Juli 2014)

Und gibt es die Stempel auch wenn die baude geschlossen hat? Es gibt von mo bis fr nicht einen Tag,an dem alle geöffnet haben. 
Gibt es das sammelheft auch im touristikbüro?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2014)

Meist sind doch die Stempelstellen draußen.
Musste noch niergends rein.


----------



## micha2 (20. Juli 2014)

Hi,



battiwr schrieb:


> Welche Richtung ist die bessere Wahl für abwärtsorientierte Fahrweise?



Die Richtung ist eigentlich egal. Die Baudensteig-Stempel gibt's (im Gegensatz zu den Wandernadel-Stempeln) alle nur drinnen, d.h. nur solange die Bauden geöffnet haben. Es dürfte daher fast unmöglich sein alle Stempel an einem Tag zu bekommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wasserfloh (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo MTBler,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gerade angefangen MTB zu fahren. Ich wohne in Hattorf, bin aber mobil. Darf ich mich vielleicht mal jemandem anschließen bei einer Tour? Gern auch nach Feierabend.
Bin allerdings blutiger Anfänger 
Vielleicht hat ja auch der ein oder andere Lust mir noch was beizubringen?
Liebe Grüße,
wasserfloh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. September 2014)

micha2 schrieb:


> ... Mein bevorzugter Berg ist der Eichelnkopf (auf halbem Weg zum Knollen gelegen), mit seinem ultrasteilen 34% Anstieg. Eine echte Herausforderung. Da muss man eine Weile trainieren bevor man das schafft. Habe mir vorgenommen in diesem Jahr 100 mal den Berg hochzufahren, und liege bislang gut im Zeitplan.



Wurde heute abgeschlossen, 100 Mal in einem Jahr. 
http://www.astro-electronic.de/tour6.htm

Den Rest des Jahres kann ich jetzt auch mal wieder auf andere Berge fahren 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## soul_ride (30. September 2014)

Trail vom "Elseblick - Paradies" : man munkelt das der erste querliegende Baum jetzt links eine Umfahrung hat, der zweite ist durch anschütten überfahr-/ springbar, der dritte liegt leider noch (noch!) und der vierte wurde komplett weggesägt.

Alles in allem wieder wesentlich flüssiger am Stück zu fahren


----------



## micha2 (1. Oktober 2014)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Trail vom "Elseblick - Paradies" : man munkelt das der erste querliegende Baum jetzt links eine Umfahrung hat, der zweite ist durch anschütten überfahr-/ springbar, der dritte liegt leider noch (noch!) und der vierte wurde komplett weggesägt.
> 
> Alles in allem wieder wesentlich flüssiger am Stück zu fahren



Stimmt. Bin heute mal wieder da langgefahren, allerdings in der anderen Richtung. Abgesehen von den paar Hindernissen ist alles gut fahrbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

am 3.11. beginnt wieder der Winterpokal. Wir suchen noch 3 Mitglieder für unser Team "Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker".
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/252

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wasserfloh (27. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn der Winterpokal?


----------



## micha2 (28. Oktober 2014)

wasserfloh schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Winterpokal?



Das ist eine Motivationshilfe für das Training im Winter. Es werden Teams von bis zu 5 Leuten gebildet, und jeder trägt ein wenn er irgendwas trainiert hat. Dafür gibt es Punkte nach bestimmten Regeln, auch für andere Sportarten als Radfahren. Es gibt nichts zu gewinnen. Die Team-Mitglieder können einzeln oder gemeinsam trainieren, das ist egal. Es ist einfach nur eine Motivationshilfe -- jeder kann sehen was du eingetragen hast, und keiner möchte weniger Punkte haben als die anderen innerhalb des Teams, oder als die anderen Teams.

Siehe
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
und
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wasserfloh (28. Oktober 2014)

Ach cool. So ein bisschen wie Endomondo?

Wenn ihr Lust hättet: ich wäre dabei 

Ich fahre zugegebener Weise im Moment wenig MTB. Dafür lauf ich aber recht viel (bereite mich auf einen HM vor und Crosslauf und Hindernislauf) und mach Krafttraining. Sobald hier Schnee liegt, wollte ich mal einen Langlaufkurs machen. Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, bekommt man dafür auch viele Punkte 

Und vielleicht fahren wir ja mal einfach zusammen MTB?



Aber warum gibts denn nichts zugewinnen? Man könnte doch von jedem TN eine Teilnahmegebühr von 1 Euro oder so einsammeln und davon ein Trikot oder Funktionsshirt o.ä. kaufen?


----------



## micha2 (28. Oktober 2014)

wasserfloh schrieb:


> Ach cool. So ein bisschen wie Endomondo?
> Wenn ihr Lust hättet: ich wäre dabei



klar, kannst gerne bei uns mitmachen. Das müsste über diese Seite gehen:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/252



wasserfloh schrieb:


> Dafür lauf ich aber recht viel (bereite mich auf einen HM vor und Crosslauf und Hindernislauf) und mach Krafttraining.



Passt doch, ich auch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

in unserem Winterpokal-Team ist noch ein Platz frei. Wer möchte noch mitmachen ?  
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/252

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (12. November 2014)

Erste Winterpokal-Einheiten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Der Weg von Herzberg vom Großen Knollen ist jetzt wieder durchgehend fahrbar. Die Holzreste wurden weggeschoben. Allerdings ist der Weg in dem Bereich jetzt ziemlich matschig. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (1. Februar 2015)

Jetzt kann man mal an einen Snow-Ride denken.




 
Das Mariental ist toll präpariert.

Holgi


----------



## soul_ride (3. Februar 2015)

Das sollten sich doch die Harzer Locals nicht entgehen lassen 

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2015/01/29/msb-nightride/


----------



## harzholgi (4. Februar 2015)




----------



## harzholgi (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Das Mariental bei Lonau gleicht zur Zeit einem Gletscher: 






Die ideale Teststrecke für Spikes 
Die paar Wanderer, die derzeit hier unterwegs sind, klettern teilweise lieber über die seitlichen Schneeberge.

Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. März 2015)

Nabend!
Ich plane für Freitag ne Runde inkl Hanskühnenburg. Liegt dort noch Schnee? Falls ja, gut fahrbar?


----------



## hammerwaldi (19. März 2015)

Moin,
auf den Straßen liegt kein Schnee mehr, soweit man das auf den Webcams erkennen kann, wie es auf den Trails (Nasser weg, Reitstieg) aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich liegt da noch Schnee. Letztes mal als ich auf dem nassen Weg bei Schnee unterwegs war, war es sehr anstrengend, also nur bedingt Fahrbar (da war aber noch nicht so viel Schnee runter gekommen, waren vllt 10 cm und unter 0 Grad), dafür waren alle Pfützen gefroren 

Und bitte beachten, dass die Hanskühnenburg noch bis zum 26.03 Betriebspause hat


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. März 2015)

Danke für deine Hilfe

Jo hatte heut morgen auch die Cams angeguckt. Ich denke ich werd Knollen, Einhornhöhle usw ansteuern. Bin im Frühlingsmodus, will das weiße Kram nicht sehen


----------



## micha2 (19. März 2015)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> Jo hatte heut morgen auch die Cams angeguckt. Ich denke ich werd Knollen, Einhornhöhle usw ansteuern. Bin im Frühlingsmodus, will das weiße Kram nicht sehen



Am Knollen liegt auf der Nordseite noch zuviel Schnee, da kommst du nicht durch. Die Südseite ist frei, ebenso alles was tiefer als ca. 500m liegt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. März 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Ich will von Herzberg aus starten, zum Knollen und sehr gern den Baudenstieg Richtung Süden. Ich lass es mal auf ein Versuch ankommen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2015)

Moin!

Gestern mal das tolle Wetter genutzt und ne Tour gemacht.
Hab mich ab Sieber hoch zur Schadenbeekshütte gekämpft. Ab da teils tiefe Schneefelder bis zu Knollen. Sehr komisch, zum einen trocken und super zu fahren und dann stapfen durch Tiefschnee. Spaßig wars trotzdem.

Ab Knollen runter, so gut wie schneefrei. Bis zum Knollenkreuz war es traumhaft auf so schmalen Wegen
Leider hat auch bei euch der Forst gnadenlos zu geschlagen. Wanderwege gibt es kaum noch

Auch hat mich das erstemal ein Forsttyp angequatscht. Mit dem MTB nur auch befestigten Wegen, Umweltschutz usw. Als ich ihm sagte das weiter oben es alles andere als nach Naturschutz ausieht wurde er ruhiger. War bei der Burgruine Scharzfeld.


----------



## harzholgi (21. März 2015)

Hallo,
meines Wissens nach gibt es in dem Gebiet keine gesperrten Wege. Es kann auf allem geradelt werden, was die Bezeichnung "Weg" verdient. Allerdings nur darauf und nicht querfeldrunter. 
Ich bin hier auch noch nie von einem Mitarbeiter der Forst belehrt worden, sondern höchstens von einem Jagdpächter. Die sehen so ähnlich aus, haben aber mit Naturschutz nichts zu tun, eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Sie möchten bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbies nicht gestört werden.

Allgemein sollten wir bei Begegnung mit Wanderern die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren, um das noch relativ gute Verhältnis mit ihnen nicht zu verderben. Ein freundliches "Hallo" hilft hier auch. 

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (21. März 2015)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Allerdings nur darauf und nicht querfeldrunter.


na, wer sagt das, Du vielleicht?....

§ 25 
Fahren
(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§37).

(2) Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

finde da leider nichts das daß Verboten wäre, wir bewegen uns hier nun mal im reinen "Nutz-Wald", nix Naturschutz, oder Natinalparkdreck.


----------



## Sandhase (21. März 2015)

Übrigens, hab da noch was zum Thema "Querfeldrunter"








noch Fragen?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2015)

Du Sandhase...weiste das wir uns morgen um 11.00Uhr sehen

Ist die 2m Regel in Niedersachsen nicht in Kraft? In Thüringen jetzt schon.
Aber völlig egal ich fahr da wo es mir Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (21. März 2015)

Schon gehört, und Nein hier gibts keine Regelung in Bezug auf Wegbreite, ist mir aber auch Latte, die können mich mal...

so langsam reicht es mit dem Regulierungs-Wahn. Sollen sich mal um wirklich wichtiges kümmern, sind eh zuviele Faule Beamte beschäftigt in unserem Lande...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. März 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Gestern eine tolle Trailtour durch den westlichen Südharz. Knollen hoch, Knollen runter, Knollen hoch und wieder runter

Sandhase du warst ein toller Tourenguide
Bitte wieder!


----------



## micha2 (23. März 2015)

Ich wär gerne mitgekommen, aber gestern war ja der Juesseelauf in Herzberg. Neue persönliche Bestzeit auf dieser Strecke, 10.4km in 47:32. Hatte die schnellste Frau (Christiane Lehmberg) ganz dicht hinter mir und habe den kurzen Vorsprung bis ins Ziel gerettet 

Ich war übrigens neulich schon mal am Eichelnkopf und habe den Weg von heruntergefallenen Ästen gesäubert. Die Strecke ist in gutem Zustand, aber ich hab's beim ersten Versuch nicht ganz geschafft.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. April 2015)

* Die GIANT Test Days im Bikepark St. Andreasberg vom 09. – 10. Mai
*
Die GIANT Deutschland GmbH bietet den Besuchern die Chance die 2015er GIANT MTB Flotte zu testen. Im Fokus stehen hier ganz klar die Downhill orientierten Bikes wie Reign & Glory. Aber auch Enduro und Marathon Fans kommen auf ihre Kosten mit der Trance- und XTC Serie.
Mit dabei sind die Downhill „Legenden“ und langjähre GIANT Offroad-Team Germany Fahrer Nino Antic usw. Unter deren professioneller Anleitung und Begleitung sind gemeinsame Fahrten sowie Fahrtechnik Seminare im Angebot. Die Zeiten entnehmen Sie bitte an der Info-Theke vor Ort. Zusätzlich werden Produktneuheiten erklärt bzw. Dämpfereinstellungen vorgenommen und generell Tipps in alle Richtungen des Mountainbikings gegeben.
Am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg findet jeder Bikesportinteressierte ein breites Angebot an Strecken mit den verschiedensten Schwierigkeitsgraden: Von leichten Singletrails und Freeride-Strecken für Einsteiger und Anfänger über die technisch interessanten North-Shore-Parcours bis hin zu den anspruchsvollen Downhill-Passagen für geübte Fahrer und Profis.
Bike und Fahrer kommen schnell und bequem mit einer unserer Sesselbahnen wieder "nach oben".
Wir freuen uns, hier mit der Fa. Zweirad-Busche als einem erfahrenen Partner für diese Einrichtung zusammenarbeiten zu können.
Bitte vergessen Sie nicht ihren Helm und die nötige Schutzkleidung, sowie einen gültigen Personalausweis als Pfand. KEIN VERLEIH OHNE HELM!!!


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Mai 2015)

So, Zweirad Busche. Jetzt kommste für deine penetrante Werbung hier auf die Ignorierliste!


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Mai 2015)

Hat lange nicht geregnet in St.Andreasberg?


----------



## Harzberti (23. September 2015)

Ruhig geworden ist es in unserem Thread.

Na, dann wollen wir ihn mal wieder ein wenig beleben.

*Vorankündigung*
Am kommenden Samstag werden wir uns zu sechst aufmachen den Ostharz zu rocken. Vorfreude!!
Wir wollen bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich mal ein paar "Wanderstempel" sammeln. Da wir uns auf der Seite unseres herrlichen Mittelgebirges nicht soo gut auskennen, haben wir unsere Route der einfachhalthalber entlang der Stempelstellen gelegt. Aus der Erfahrung wissen wir, dass diese meist an Sehenswürdigen Stellen eingerichtet sind. Und so sollten wir einiges neues kennenlernen.

Sangershausen - Quedlinburg (110km)
Quedlinburg - Elbingerode (65km)
Elbingerode - (über einige Schleifen) zur Steinernen Renne (70km)
Steinerne Renne (logo: Brocken) Heimwärts (??km)

Sollte sich jetzt noch das Wetter entwickeln dann könnte das wieder ein Jahreshighlight der Superlativen werden.

Eventuell lass ich noch einen Bericht folgen.

Grüße an alle Harzmountainbiker

Harzberti


----------



## micha2 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bert,

hab's leider viel zu spät gelesen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi Michael,

und es ist tatsächlich so gekommen wir erwartet!

Goldenes fast schon Spätsommerwetter. Fantastische Strecken mit vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten. Zudem noch fast 50 Stempelstellen abgegrast.

Tophighlight war meiner Meinung die Teufelsmauer. Wir sind dem Trail gefolgt - obwohl eigentlich verboten. Wir haben uns aber, wie gewohnt, sehr rücksichtsvoll verhalten und hatten somit nur nette Begegnungen.

War ein echtes Top Event of the year!

Gruß

Bert


----------



## micha2 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

in unserem Winterpokal-Team ist noch ein Platz frei. Wir haben nicht die Absicht einen bestimmten Platz zu erreichen, aber wir wollen uns innerhalb des Teams gegenseitig motivieren. Auch wenn wir meistens nicht zusammen trainieren. Bei uns sind alle Sportarten erlaubt, und für die meisten von uns liegt der Schwerpunkt zur Zeit nicht auf MTB.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/165

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein Platz in unserem Team ist immer noch frei.  
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/165

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich komme gerade von Knollen runter. Es ist nicht schön was man da sehen muss. Der Weg von der Herzberger Hütte nach Herzberg war wunderschön solange ich mich erinnnern kann. Jetzt ist es nur noch ein dreckiger breiter Forstweg. Ausgenommen nur der letzte Kilometer vor Herzberg. Da macht weder Laufen noch Montainbiken noch Spaß. Sehr sehr schade :-( 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi Michael,

ging mir letzten Sonntag so: fahre über Sieber zum Knollen rauf und freue mich auf die "wohlverdiente" Abfahrt nach Herzberg runter. Und dann das! Diese dreckige überbreite Waldrodung - zum Kotzen!! Es ist mir unbegreiflich was die sich da raus nehmen. Den Knollen wird man von dieser Seite über Jahre wohl nicht mehr anlaufen. 

Hauptsache die Wirtschaftsinteressen der Landesforsten sind befriedigt.

Bert


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. Dezember 2015)

nicht schön


----------



## Harzberti (21. Januar 2016)

Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen? 

Harzholgi mit neuem fahrbaren Untersatz? oder handelt es sich dabei um ein Leihgerät?

Gruß

Harzberti


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Januar 2016)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen?
> 
> Harzholgi mit neuem fahrbaren Untersatz? oder handelt es sich dabei um ein Leihgerät?
> 
> ...


Wo gesichtet? ??

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harzberti (22. Januar 2016)

Guckst Du hier: http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.com/


----------



## dwe60 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub das ist das Hardrock vom Sohnemann ;-) - Holgi kauft sich doch nichts neues


----------



## harzholgi (23. Januar 2016)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist das Hardrock vom Sohnemann ;-) - Holgi kauft sich doch nichts neues



Hallo,
klar erkannt!
Ich habe noch die Hoffnung, zeitnah mein Fully startklar zu bekommen. An dem hänge ich so, weil die Geometrie perfekt passt.
Bei einer Tour zum Knollen ist mir beim runtersurfen auf den schönen Trails das Ausfallende abgerissen. Dann hat sich die Kette um ein paar Speichen gewickelt und alles blockiert. 
Automatische Vollbremsung kurz vorm Jägerfleck!
Bis zum Beginn der neuen Saison reicht das Hardtail ......
...wie man ja sehen kann.

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (25. Januar 2016)

*Der Untergrund ist herrlich weiß
In der Flasche nur noch Eis 
Die Noppen geben nichts mehr her
Die Bremsen quitschen um so mehr
Ich glaube, ich kehr jetzt erst mal ein
Freunde, das muss Snowride sein *​


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2016)

Moin liebe Leute,

bin über Pfingsten in der Nähe von Herzberg. hat jemand Samstag Lust zu fahren? würde mich gern anschließen Richtung Brocken oder sonst wo hin.


----------



## Zette (12. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute,
> 
> bin über Pfingsten in der Nähe von Herzberg. hat jemand Samstag Lust zu fahren? würde mich gern anschließen Richtung Brocken oder sonst wo hin.


sers-schau mal am samstag morgens um kurz vor zehn auf dem parkplatz oderteich vorbei, da wollten sich um zehn ein paar leute treffen und harzen.
aber eher so wolfswarte und achtermann glaub ich-brocken scheinbar nicht wirklich, könnte aber ne diskutable option sein


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2016)

Da sollte wohl erstmal geklärt werden was man denn beabsichtigt zu fahren.
Wolfswarte und Achtermann hört sich eher nach gepflegter Trailrunde an. Brocken dagegen entweder nach Zeitfahren oder Genussradeln


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Mai 2016)

also am liebsten würde ich Trails fahren. aber bergnuff ohne Zeitdruck und abwärts spaßig wären auch schön. packe gleich mein radl ein und fahre demnächst los.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Da sollte wohl erstmal geklärt werden was man denn beabsichtigt zu fahren.
> Wolfswarte und Achtermann hört sich eher nach gepflegter Trailrunde an. Brocken dagegen entweder nach Zeitfahren oder Genussradeln



denke mal, es wird bei den jenigen auf ne Trail Runde hin aus laufen ..wegen was anderem brauch man eigentlich nicht in Harz fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> also am liebsten würde ich Trails fahren. aber bergnuff ohne Zeitdruck und abwärts spaßig wären auch schön. packe gleich mein radl ein und fahre demnächst los.



Bei der Truppe fährt jeder sein Tempo egal hoch oder runter ,es wird dann immer gewartet ... Es is auch immer so ,dass das Fitness Lever unterschiedlich is ,es is immer einer besser oder evt sogar " schlechter "


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Mai 2016)

unter den schlechten bin ich einer der besseren ,
ich versuche mal mein Glück und hoffe ich find den Parkplatz rechtzeitig.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> unter den schlechten bin ich einer der besseren ,
> ich versuche mal mein Glück und hoffe ich find den Parkplatz rechtzeitig.



Biste auch bei FB ???? Wenn ja ,dann stell hier mal ne anfrage  https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich ganz einfach zu finden der Treffpunkt 






Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Findusonbike (14. August 2016)

Moin Leute!
Ich (17) residiere ab Mittwoch für ne Woche in Osterode und würde mich, falls eine stattfindet, auch mal einer Tour anschließen... Bin  kein Profi aber trotzdem noch überall runter und rauf gekommen.


----------



## micha2 (14. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ihr müsst mal häufiger von Herzberg aus den Eichelnkopf hochfahren. Der Weg ist ja in einem beklagenswerten Zustand. Alles von Wildschweinen aufgewühlt. Bin heute gerade noch so hochgekommen, aber das war knapp. Wenn da täglich 5 Leute hochfahren würden, dann wäre der Weg in ein paar Wochen wieder festgefahren. Aber für 34% Steigung kann ich ja hier leider niemanden begeistern :-(

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (14. August 2016)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ihr müsst mal häufiger von Herzberg aus den Eichelnkopf hochfahren. Der Weg ist ja in einem beklagenswerten Zustand. Alles von Wildschweinen aufgewühlt. Bin heute gerade noch so hochgekommen, aber das war knapp. Wenn da täglich 5 Leute hochfahren würden, dann wäre der Weg in ein paar Wochen wieder festgefahren. Aber für 34% Steigung kann ich ja hier leider niemanden begeistern :-(
> 
> ...



Man,

ich bin froh, wenn ich die 20 Prozent an der Hanskühnenburg schaffe....

Holgi


----------



## Flamingo0151 (14. August 2016)

Mano schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Also ich muss gucken ob ich am Sonntag kann/will. Muss Sonntag in die Nachtschicht und habe es bis jetzt immer so gehalten das ich den Tag über nicht viel gemacht habe. War einmal vorher in Thale auf´m Downhill und war die Nacht dann sehr fertig
> Schreibt am besten hier nochmal genaue zeit dann sehe ich es ja und entweder bin ich da oder nicht!
> ...


----------



## Flamingo0151 (14. August 2016)

Hi ich bin am Wochenende ab und zu in westerhof unterwegs wir können ja mal zusammen fahren weil ich mich nicht so gut da auskenne.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Flamingo0151 (14. August 2016)

Hi bin am Wochenende öfter in westerhof und suche mtb Fahrer die sich da ein wenig auskennen wenn ihr Bock habt können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.
Gruß Maik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (14. August 2016)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Man,
> 
> ich bin froh, wenn ich die 20 Prozent an der Hanskühnenburg schaffe....
> 
> Holgi



Für dich zum üben ist der Weg von der Einhornhöhle zur Burgruine. Gemeint ist die kürzeste Verbindung durch's Tal. Bin gestern zweimal da hoch, das erste mal ohne Probleme, das zweite mal (nach einer Stunde Klettern) habe ich's nicht mehr durchgehend geschafft.
Anders rum (von der Burgruine zur Einhornhöhle) finde ich die eine Stelle auf der anderen Talseite mindestens genauso schwer. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Flamingo0151 (18. August 2016)

Fährt von euch einer zufällig am Wochenende über westerhof.


----------



## micha2 (26. Oktober 2016)

In unserem Winterpokal-Team ist noch ein Platz frei:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/202

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, unser Team ist voll.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Januar 2017)

Hier ist ja wenig los...
Frohes Neues!


----------



## micha2 (2. Januar 2017)

Frohes neue Jahr!

Michael


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Januar 2017)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hier ist ja wenig los...
> Frohes Neues!


Das es dich noch gibt

Frohes Neues und Happy Trails in 2017


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Januar 2017)

Harzer Urgesteine sind nicht klein zu kriegen.


----------



## harzholgi (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
die Zufahrt zur Hanskühnenburg über das Mariental überzieht sich gerade mit einer Packeis-Schicht.




Wenn in den nächsten Tagen der Frost einsetzt, wird es glatt werden!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (6. Februar 2017)

Hi Holgi,

das sieht ja jetzt schon Arschglatt aus!

Wir waren vorletzten Sonntag hier hoch (und wieder runter!) gefahren. das war mal richtig geil. Der Schnee hatte richtig Grip und selbst beim runter fahren haben die Bremsen ordentlich verzögert. Dazu kälte und Sonnenschein - Bikerherz was willst du mehr?

Momentan würde ich lieber Abstand nehmen ...

Gruß

Bert


----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2017)

So sehen hier bei uns viele Fußwege aus


----------



## dezilaiceps (6. Februar 2017)

Ohne Spikes kannste das vergessen, es sei denn du hast Bock auf Gips.


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo MTBler,

wie sieht es derzeit in und um Herzberg, Osterode, Bad Lauterberg etc. aus, gibt es dort noch aktive Gruppen für gemeinsame Touren durch und in den Harz(-rand)???


----------



## micha2 (26. Oktober 2017)

In unserem Winterpokal-Team sind noch zwei Plätze frei:
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/266

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. November 2017)

Kann mitmachen, bekomme dieses Jahr wohl etwas an km zusammen

tla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (7. November 2017)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Kann mitmachen, bekomme dieses Jahr wohl etwas an km zusammen
> tla



ok, dann meld dich mal an.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. November 2017)

micha2 schrieb:


> ok, dann meld dich mal an.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


erledigt


----------



## harzholgi (11. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute über Hanskühnenburg und Magdeburger Hütte ins Siebertal und wieder heimwärts.
Ich mußte abbrechen, weil im Siebertal etliche Bäume umgefallen sind.
Nachdem ich einige überstiegen oder umgangen hatte mußte ich vor einer 2 Meter hohen Barriere aufgeben und wieder über Hanskühnenburg nach Herzberg.

Teilweise liegen 10 cm nasser Pappschnee.

http://hanskuehnenburg.blogspot.de/2017/11/erster-schnee-2017.html

Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (25. November 2017)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand, ob das Siebertal in der Nähe der Walter-Thörmer-Hütte wieder frei ist?

Holgi


----------



## fabiaan (22. April 2018)

Heute mal 60 km gefahren, hanskühnenburg hoch, anschließend Richtung riefensbeek runter und dann Stieglitzeck. kam am Ende bei der sösetalsperre raus


----------



## guenni1972 (24. April 2018)

So, ich habe nun nach ca. 6-monatiger Zwangspause aufgrund eines Schlüsselbeinbruchs eine erste Tour wagen können. Schulter hat mitgemacht und Tour war super. Leider sind viele Spaß-Trails aufgrund umgekippter Bäumen vom letzten Sturm nicht befahrbar.
Ich starte meistens vom Röddenberg aus Richtung Kaysereiche. Von dort aus geht's dann entweder Richtung Clausthal oder Buntenbock und zurück nach OHA über die absolut empfehlenswerten Trails bei Lerbach. Das ist so meine Home-Runde. 

Meine letzte Tour kann man hier einsehen:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/30040053

VG
Thomas


----------



## Harzberti (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Streift eigentlich noch irgendwer durch's Revier? 
Und falls ja, hat jemand 'ne Ahnung warum die I-Seite der Hanskühnburg nicht mehr erreichbar ist?
Wollte mal sehen ob und ggf. wann es ein Oktoberfestchen gibt - aber die Seite ist verschwunden.

Na ja wenn alle Stricke reißen fahr' ich halt einfach mal hoch


----------



## micha2 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Berti,

auf der facebook-Seite "Hanskühnenburg" steht dass vom 12.11.18 bis 16.12.18 Betriebspause ist. Aber kein Hinweis auf Oktoberfest.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## guenni1972 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich habe am 10.10.2018 eine Tour von OHA zur HKB gemacht (über die Weinbergstraße). Leider habe ich dort oben keine Ankündigung für ein Oktoberfest gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## micha2 (27. Oktober 2018)

Wir suchen noch zwei Mitglieder für unser Winterpokal-Team:
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/211

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. November 2018)

Liegt am Nassen Weg immer noch das fette C-Rohr zur Wasserversorgung?


----------



## micha2 (12. Mai 2019)

Der Weg auf den Eichelnkopf (bei Herzberg) ist ab sofort wieder befahrbar, nachdem mehrere umgestürzte Bäume dort mehr als ein Jahr lang den Weg versperrt haben. Heute habe ich das letzte Hindernis weggesägt. In der Zuwegung liegen zwar noch zwei Bäume, aber die stören mich nicht. Entscheidend ist, dass der letzte Anstieg bis zum Gipfel frei ist. 300m Fahrstrecke, 50 Höhenmeter, 34% maximale Steigung auf Waldboden, Pulsfrequenz am oberen Anschlag ist garantiert. Wer das mal ausprobieren möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## rigger (12. Mai 2019)

Moin ich bin gerade diese Woche  in Seesen auf Lehrgang und hab mein bike mit, ist hier jemand der hier regelmäßig ne Feierabend Tour macht? Gruß Nils


----------



## toschi (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo an die Locals,
auch wenn hier offensichtlich nicht mehr viel gepostet wird, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Moosstieg und der Trail Silbernaal am Kreuzbachteich hoch frei befahrbar ist oder liegt da Windbruch oder ist zugewachsen? Möchte die beiden Wege in einen Harzcross einplanen und wäre für eine Auskunft dankbar.
Siehe red Line


----------



## dwe60 (11. Juni 2019)

toschi schrieb:


> Hallo an die Locals,
> auch wenn hier offensichtlich nicht mehr viel gepostet wird, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Moosstieg und der Trail Silbernaal am Kreuzbachteich hoch frei befahrbar ist oder liegt da Windbruch oder ist zugewachsen? Möchte die beiden Wege in einen Harzcross einplanen und wäre für eine Auskunft dankbar.
> Siehe red Line



Moosstieg ist frei - im oberen Teil muss man zwar ein bisschen genauer schauen weil die Wegeführung nicht immer klar erkennbar ist - aber sonst alles gut 

Den trail unterhalb des Kreuzbachteichs bin ich zuletzt im April gefahrenen - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere lagen da 2 Bäume quer - aber nichts wildes


----------



## toschi (11. Juni 2019)

Oh, danke, dann liegen die Bäume eher im unteren Teil bei der Hamburger DAV Sektionshütte? Da schau ich dann noch mal nach 

Und sagt dir auch der Sonnenweg oberhalb Lautenthal etwas, beim Bielstein, Bielsteinweg hoch und dann Sonnenweg runter, fahrenswert?


----------



## dwe60 (13. Juni 2019)

toschi schrieb:


> Oh, danke, dann liegen die Bäume eher im unteren Teil bei der Hamburger DAV Sektionshütte? Da schau ich dann noch mal nach
> 
> Und sagt dir auch der Sonnenweg oberhalb Lautenthal etwas, beim Bielstein, Bielsteinweg hoch und dann Sonnenweg runter, fahrenswert?




sorry, den kenn ich nicht  - bei Komoot schaut er nach nem 08/15 Wald und Wiesenweg aus


----------



## toschi (17. Juni 2019)

toschi schrieb:


> ...Sonnenweg oberhalb Lautenthal...


 Wenns ein lohnenswerter Trail war so ist das Geschichte, laut Beschilderung vor Ort war das ein Wanderweg und Bestandteil der Volksbank Arena Harz (sofern ich das ausgeblasste Schild richtig gedeutet habe).
Jetzt ist er allerdings von den Holzerntemaschinen zerfahren und zerstört, wenn die von der NS Landesforst durch sind lohnt sich vielleicht eine Neuverlegung parallel zu Rückeweg...


----------



## micha2 (6. November 2019)

Wir haben in unserem Winterpokal-Team noch einen Platz frei:





						Hanskühnenburg-Knollen-Biker - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_grav (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo ihr,

wir kommen nächste Woche aus Schleswig-Holstein in den Harz.
Wir werden Dienstag bis Sonntag zu zweit im Harz unterwegs, beginnend Dienstag in Goslar und anschließend ohne festen Plan. 

Wir würden uns über Mitfahrende freuen und wenn jemand zwei Schlafplätze auf dem Fußboden oder besser hat, wäre das auch nett um in Kontakt mit Einheimischen zu kommen. 

Meldet euch gerne! 
Basti


----------



## Harzberti (21. Juni 2020)

Moin Harzer, moin Harzholgi,

wie Gestern besprochen: Hier das Bild von der HKB! So kurz vorm 60sten ?


----------



## hmueller1975 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme aus Osterode.
Ist hier noch jemand aktiv?


----------



## Harzberti (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi und willkommen im Club,

wie du siehst reagieren hier nur noch sehr wenige auf die Beiträge.
Aber der Ein oder Andere tummelt sich hier noch immer😉

Meiner Einer ist so Einer


----------



## guenni1972 (10. Dezember 2020)

hmueller1975 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Osterode.
> Ist hier noch jemand aktiv?


Hallo hmueller1975, willkommen hier in der Rubrik. Ja hier sind tatsächlich noch mehrere Biker unterwegs und beobachten den Thread. Ich gehöre auch dazu. 😁🚵 Im Moment ist mein Bike im Service-Mode. Mal schauen, wann ich dann wieder auf die Trails kann. Mache ich auch ein bisschen vom Wetter abhängig.....


----------



## hmueller1975 (11. Dezember 2020)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wer sich noch so meldet. Derzeit bin ich ab 3 Grad motiviert.
Zur Verfügung steht ein Raymon E-Bike und ein Scott Fully als Biobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenni1972 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mit einem TREK Remedy 8 (Fully) BioBike unterwegs. Aber im Mom wie gesagt im Service-Mode....
Wo ich so unterwegs bin, sieht man z.B. hier:

Guenni1972 (komoot.de)


----------



## hmueller1975 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mal so frei dir bei Komoot zu folgen.
Mein Biobike ist derzeit auch im Winterschlaf wird noch etwas modifiziert.(Pedale, Griffe )
2021 möchte ich mehr Biobike fahren, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was?


----------



## neuerBiker (23. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin seit kurzen neuer E-Bike Besitzer und suche noch Leute für Touren. Ist hier überhaupt noch jemand aktiv im Forum?
Gruß


----------



## micha2 (23. August 2021)

Ich habe zwar hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben, aber ich bin noch da. Habe aber kein E-Bike. Bin erst 57, da brauche ich noch keinen Motor. Mache gelegentlich Touren von Herzberg aus, entweder mit MTB in den Harz oder mit Rennrad in die andere Richtung.


----------



## hmueller1975 (25. August 2021)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben, aber ich bin noch da. Habe aber kein E-Bike. Bin erst 57, da brauche ich noch keinen Motor. Mache gelegentlich Touren von Herzberg aus, entweder mit MTB in den Harz oder mit Rennrad in die andere Richtung.


Was ist denn das für eine Aussage?
Bin erst 57, da brauche ich keinen Motor?
Schonmal E-Bike gefahren?


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2021)

hmueller1975 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage?
> Bin erst 57, da brauche ich keinen Motor?
> Schonmal E-Bike gefahren?



Nö, warum sollte ich? Ein E-Bike ist die Vorstufe zum Rollator.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hmueller1975 (26. August 2021)

micha2 schrieb:


> Nö, warum sollte ich? Ein E-Bike ist die Vorstufe zum Rollator.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Zum Glück sind nicht alle Biobiker so wie du.
So eine  arogante dumme und beleidigende Aussage  ist schon selten.
Bist ein ganz toller Typ


----------



## Harzerbergziege (30. August 2021)

hmueller1975 schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind nicht alle Biobiker so wie du.
> So eine  arogante dumme und beleidigende Aussage  ist schon selten.
> Bist ein ganz toller Typ


So eine arogante dumme und beleidigende Aussage ist schon selten.
-->>??? Beleidigen habe ich nicht so aufgenommen.

Wir haben nun mal im Harz genug Probleme mit den "angeblichen" Sportler auf den e-Bike. 
Das ist alles!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. Februar 2022)

Da schaut man mal lange nicht rein und es gibt Ärger…)
Ja, lebe noch. Und fahre auch E- Bike, weil ich kaum Zeit zum fahren habe. Somit geht eben die Kondition flöten. 

Wollte mich einfach mal melden und nach den „alten Herren“ schauen.
@dwe60 , @harzholgi und @micha2


----------

